# Mulberry Sightings!!



## Ali-bagpuss

I thought this would be fun!

Today, whilst I was out shopping with my daughter - in the RAIN!!! Yuk!

WE SAW:

Burgundy Patent Mabel
Oak Bayswater (very old, gorgeous and soft)
Black Somerset Zipped Purse


Did you see any Mulberries today?


----------



## alison123

I just have to say , I love the pic of Bagpus...I live near the Bagpus museum..and partic love the mice.........but am more of a clangers person myself....sightings of Mulberry's have increased espec round Bluewater..I've noticed..but mostly of bayswater..i've not yet seen a roxy.


----------



## bags&shoes

I have never seen another person with a Mulberry.  But I am now on the "official" lookout. Women come up to me and know exactly what purse I have, so I would think that a sighting is not that far off...


----------



## pfe63638

Come to WV Bags&Shoes...we could have sightings of each other... 

Oh, and a small threadjack....Ali, my daughter loves cats and occasionally I let her get on ebay and get some stuffed ones. We'll she bought one and couldn't wait for it to get here...it arrived and it was this fat, little cutie and our friend from Manchester was visiting...he said, oh, that's bagpuss...and now she is infatuated with bagpuss. 

Ok, threadjack over.

There is no hope for me seeing anyone else with a Mulberry here. If I do, I might just fall over. Much more likely for B&S...as Hollywood is fashion forward...Most people here are, well,  in fashion reverse for the most part.


----------



## Stefy

Haven't seen any today but am always on the lookout for other people with Mulberry's.  Don't know why, but its fun.

I always usually tend to see people with Bayswaters, Anthonys or Roxannes.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Only saw my own Mulberry today and the burgundy colour of my daughters blood.
This was her first hockeymatch since weeks.  For weeks she had her leg in a cast because she got injured during the last match: a crack in the bone of her ankle. Now playing her first match again, she received a very hard blow from a stick on her chin and needed 3 stitches. Thank God it is just on the underside of her chin, so I really hope the scar will not be visible later. So another bloody saturday!


----------



## Livia1

Well, not today but yesterday at work I saw an oak purse, a black Jody and a mink ombre Bays. The Bays was truly gorgeous! So much so that I had to complement the owner.

I've seen the mink (not ombre) in the shop but seeing it on someone made me realise how gorgeous a color the mink is.


----------



## Graciella

I saw a really battered oak bays - just perfect. Now I want one even more!


----------



## mombug

Have never, ever seen another Mulberry bag here.  Saw what looked like a fake once, which was rather odd since no one seems to have the real thing in these parts.  I'll keep looking . . . . .


----------



## zooba

Local Hockey mom bought a bayswater after playing with mine.  Other than that- nothing local.


----------



## hulahoop

Nope  but then again today Ive only been to the Co-op, Wickes and Macdonalds... never expected to see any mulberries there in my part of the world


----------



## Flossie

Have been walking in the mountains on the West Coast today and yes , the peaks have snow!
Saw an oak Somerset tote in the supermarket on the way home.


----------



## orkneydaisy

Saw a chocolate bays looking all lovely and smooshy at Silverburn today, will be heading into Glasgow city centre tomorrow where it should be Mulberries galore!


----------



## Snowshoe

I saw a Huge amount of mullberry bags and guess what ???? they all mine ha ha ha .


----------



## sarajane

Bath should be renamed Mulberry City I've decided. Son no 2 & I sat in Cafe Rouge in Milsom St people watching & spotted 3 bays (2 oak & 1 black), 4 Roxies (all oak!), one Poppy (black) & 3 Antonys (two choc & one black).
Then a family walked in & the mother had a black goatskin medium Mabel. There was a spare seat at their table & I presumed she was going to put the bag on it but no, she casually dumped it on the floor!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I need to visit Bath.....


----------



## pixargirl

Was outlet shopping today and practically walked into a woman with a lovely Oak Roxanne.


----------



## tiffanystar

alison123 said:


> I just have to say , I love the pic of Bagpus...I live near the Bagpus museum..and partic love the mice.........but am more of a clangers person myself....sightings of Mulberry's have increased espec round Bluewater..I've noticed..but mostly of bayswater..i've not yet seen a roxy.


 
Wow a Bagpuss museum!! I wonder if the increase in Bays has anything to do with getting the Birkin look.


----------



## Cat_uk

I was at Cabot Circusin bristol yesterday saw 2 oak bays and a choc Roxy, not to mention the mulberries for sale in HoF  I had DH going around saying you have one like that and one like. Hours of fun!!!


----------



## flyvetjo

In the Algarve this week I've seen 2 Antony's (one oak and one black) and a slouchy black Effie. Lots of LV though!!!


----------



## morgan20

On Friday whilst out shopping saw Oak Euston Oxford Street/Oak tooled Bays Kensington/Oak Phoebe Knightsbridge and loads of Antony's in Westfield.


----------



## vicky

This week-end I have seen an oak Roxy, an choco bays and a black small Antony - all in my local grocery store. (And I was carrying my black Somerset shoulder)


----------



## Flossie

Today , I saw choc Roaxanne and a gorgeous oak Hanover .


----------



## Livia1

Today at work I saw a gorgeous oak Mollie. 

Hrmmm ... am now wondering if my one oak bag (that I must have at some point) should be the Mollie. It really is lovely.


----------



## Snowshoe

I was getting some bits and bobs in Tesco @ warfield park today and saw a Black Agyness on a young woman i was looking so much at the bag she must of thought i was mad as a march hare lol. It Is was a very nice bag, hope she noticed i had oak Antony with me and was not a nutter


----------



## bagcrazy123

Livia1 said:


> Today at work I saw a gorgeous oak Mollie.
> 
> Hrmmm ... am now wondering if my one oak bag (that I must have at some point) should be the Mollie. It really is lovely.


 
I really love my choc Mollie and I find the oak very beautiful too!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Snowshoe said:


> I was getting some bits and bobs in Tesco @ warfield park today and saw a Black Agyness on a young woman i was looking so much at the bag she must of thought i was mad as a march hare lol. It Is was a very nice bag, hope she noticed i had oak Antony with me and was not a nutter


 
Thats what I do every day. I travel to work by train and I see no faces, only bags!!!!


----------



## Livia1

bagcrazy123 said:


> I really love my choc Mollie and I find the oak very beautiful too!



I've seen your picture with the Mollie ... it looks very comfy too and a great size.
This is not the first time that I am considering this bag.


----------



## Livia1

bagcrazy123 said:


> Thats what I do every day. I travel to work by train and I see no faces, only bags!!!!



I do that too! Except I'm often on my bike. Could be dangerous.


----------



## kat4

Saw an Annie and a Roxanne today, both in oak. 
Usually it's all Bays here, esp. oak ones...


----------



## salikons

it is not often I see a Mulberry here, it has happened two times the last year, and it was Elgin and a vintage one. But when i visit Stockholm I always is amased that there is a lot of bags around in the street.


----------



## eviemarie

Just had a lovley battered Barnby in! It was Choc but had turned very light.


----------



## samiyahk

saw a battered and well loved oak phoebe on the tube!


----------



## looby loo

Saw two very glamorous 6ft model types in my nearest Zara, (I swear that shop is always has a mulberry fest going on in there) one with a navy patent bays and the other with a burgundy patent mabel. They made quite an impact, the girls and their bags!

I have to say after being a bit undecided about the patent I have fallen hook line and sinker for the navy patent bays

But don't worry I know I am banned !!

No really I mean it this time


----------



## AudreyII

I've seen quite a few Bays this week, oak and chocolate I think...


----------



## bagcrazy123

Saw a nasty fake oak Bays today, felt so good to carry my own black one!!


----------



## numnut

Went shopping in Windsor today and spotted an oak bay, a black bay and a Hanover - wonder if they clocked my chocolate somerset hobo?


----------



## watchthestars

I saw a fuschia Hanover today - quite a rare sighting!


----------



## samiyahk

lol..today i saw this women touching and stroking her tan/oak coloured bag on the tube so i looked closer and it was a fake oak roxy!!..the leather just looked all wrong evern tho all the rivets were mulberry stamped and i really wanted to tell the woman to hav it checked but she was totally in love wth the bag and was looking too pleased with herself...


----------



## looby loo

^ Oh dear!:s poor woman.


----------



## orkneydaisy

Saw a red vinyl Roxy tote and two oak bayswaters today in Glasgow........and a really nasty fake roxanne!


----------



## Stefy

Saw an Oak Bayswater and Red Roxanne at Westfield, oh and my Oak Smithy all three in a row at Westfield (was waiting in line for food).

The Bays looked like it was brand new, didn't have the slouchy look just yet.


----------



## Flossie

Oak bays seems to be the bag of the moment in Edinburgh . Everytime  I go out I see at least one.


----------



## shopaholicmum

saw a beautiful worn in, oak Lebury the other day. I coulndn't take my eyes of it, i was drooling  i hope that the young lady carrying it realized that i was drooling over her bag and not at her other half (although he was handsome!)

Quite surprising as i never see Mulberries in Newbury (apart from my own), it's all Radley, Radley, Radley here!

Have now decided that i really want this bag and it's on my Christmas list


----------



## sugarspice

Saw the most beutifully patinad oak phoebe at waterloo station in the morning today.:cry: I was starting so hard at the bag that I have no idea what the owner was wearing or looked like. LOl i hope she didnt notice me as I am sue I would have scared her with the staring hehe


----------



## sarajane

watchthestars said:


> I saw a fuschia Hanover today - quite a rare sighting!


 

I've got this bag and I've never seen another one so good to hear there are others around!


----------



## Taz

watchthestars said:


> I saw a fuschia Hanover today - quite a rare sighting!


 
I`ve got one too !!

Great bag.....and they were cheap !!"


----------



## Taz

Taz said:


> I`ve got one too !!
> 
> Great bag.....and they were cheap !!"


 
Should of said got it half price in the christmas sales 

Appartently these bags were not big sellers.....

I love mine


----------



## flyvetjo

I loved Sj's magenta hanover when I saw it!!!!  Glad you're loving yours too Taz!


----------



## Snowshoe

is this one in oak?

i quite like this style


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Yeah that the Oak one - you can see SJ's Magenta one in her new Family Photo.

I didn't see any Mulberry today except my own Oak Bays!


----------



## flyvetjo

I v rarely see Mulberry around here in the sticks. Might see some in Cambridge......


----------



## sarajane

I missed getting my magenta in the Christmas sale when it went down to £312 and ended up scouring the country for one. I got mine for £357 & bagged the last one in a store somewhere up north. I love it & wish they'd done the Hanover in glove leather in a range of colours as it's a great shaped bag.


----------



## AudreyII

I lost count of how many Bays and Roxys I saw over the last couple of days shopping in Oxford St. Crazy how popular Mulberry is.


----------



## vicky

I saw a woman with a black brooke yesterday, and another oak brooke a few days go - funny, since I haven't seen any brookes around for ages. And they both looked beautiful, and well loved!


----------



## ruusu

Saw a black roxanne yesterday at the train station. The woman carrying it had a very casual look going on, don't mean to be rude, but she was sort of really scruffy, but the bag was real :s Maybe she was having a bad day or something, even I probably don't look like I should be carrying a mulberry half of the time


----------



## watchthestars

AudreyII said:


> I lost count of how many Bays and Roxys I saw over the last couple of days shopping in Oxford St. Crazy how popular Mulberry is.



I was mooching around Oxford St with my black Bays the other day, you might have seen me 

Bays and Roxys are my most spotted in London full stop.  I can never quite work out which ones are fake though.


----------



## samina

I never see any on Oxford street...but Waterloo always gets my muberry lust going...When I was looking for an OAK Antony I saw a choco one....when I wanted the Red Mabel ....I saw a choco one........When I wanted the Choco/black bays I saw a Black Bays...!
I saw a woman in M&S on Tuesday and she had a Black Somerset in the same style as Jo's Plum one.... they are sooooooo nice!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I quite like the fact that I don't see a lot of Mulberries actually.  It makes me feel exclusive!!! Ha ha!


----------



## sarajane

I'm off to Marlborough tomorrow & expect to see quite a few Mulberries. There's always an older chap in mustard coloured cord trousers too - seems to be obligatory male uniform in Marlborough!


----------



## kat4

Saw a really beautifully aged oak Phoebe, a black Bays and a gorgeous oak patina on a large Bays. 
Now I want a large Bays again even though last time I tried one on I thought it was too big as an everyday bag.


----------



## samiyahk

saw 2 black bays on the tube last weekend....and an oak bays in central london


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a lady in town today with a really lovely Chocolate Mulberry messenger bag.  

I asked her what it was - she only knew it was by Mulberry, she didn't know they had other names and it was a gift.

I had a good look at it and was determined to find out what it was so on my return home, I immediately went onto the Mulberry website fully expecting it NOT to be on there (well you know my knack for hankering after bags that are no longer available!!!) but to my surprise I found it - it was the BARNABY and guess what?    thats right - I WANT ONE!!!!!

Its been added on my Wishlist - I loved it.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I saw a lady in town today with a really lovely Chocolate Mulberry messenger bag.
> 
> I asked her what it was - she only knew it was by Mulberry, she didn't know they had other names and it was a gift.
> 
> I had a good look at it and was determined to find out what it was so on my return home, I immediately went onto the Mulberry website fully expecting it NOT to be on there (well you know my knack for hankering after bags that are no longer available!!!) but to my surprise I found it - it was the BARNABY and guess what? thats right - I WANT ONE!!!!!
> 
> Its been added on my Wishlist - I loved it.


 
Did you give your list to DH, just in case he had no other ideas for thursday?


----------



## Flossie

Today I saw a woman with a choc Anthony in Old Town , Edinburgh . Also I saw a very bad fake black Mabel ! 

I was wearing my bag du jour ... LV Epi Speedy 25 in Cassis !


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

bagcrazy123 said:


> Did you give your list to DH, just in case he had no other ideas for thursday?



He's said that he doesn't really want to buy me a bag because I already have loads - he wants to buy me something different apparently!!!

Still, I can normally persuade him that it would be in his best interests to buy me a bag!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Men really don't get it do they????? Going to take a peek at the barnaby now!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I think its a similar size to the Bays in height and width but not as deep.  The lady I saw obviously didn't have very much in it as it seemed to curl around her hip.  It was really lovely and would suit me down to the ground.

The other added bonus is that it has a detachable, adjustable strap so I could not only use it with my Chocolate Roxy (if I wanted) but as a messenger strap for my Chocolate Somerset Shoulder bag too!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Last night at a bonfire party there was a woman wearing a large oak Antony messenger. Looked lovely but I still feel it would be a bit big for me!


----------



## flyvetjo

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I think its a similar size to the Bays in height and width but not as deep. The lady I saw obviously didn't have very much in it as it seemed to curl around her hip. It was really lovely and would suit me down to the ground.
> 
> The other added bonus is that it has a detachable, adjustable strap so I could not only use it with my Chocolate Roxy (if I wanted) but as a messenger strap for my Chocolate Somerset Shoulder bag too!!


 
That sounds perfect Ali. Actually I think TG ( tropicalgal) has a barnaby and I'm sure she posted a pic of her daughter modelling it and it looked great. No idea what thread it was on now though- it was a while back!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I prefer the normal Antony on me too - the large just seems to big, a bit like the Seth.

I think its because its so tall - the Barnaby would be okay for me because its wide rather than tall.


----------



## flyvetjo

Yes, and if it sort of hugs the body it would be great. Think it would really suit you Ali!!!!

Will you be phoning the outlets Monday!???


----------



## morgan20

I did not see any Mulberries today.  I usually see at least one Mulberry a day, maybe it is because I am unwell at the moment and I did not have my scanner turned on!


----------



## flyvetjo

Hope you feel better soon morgan


----------



## morgan20

Thank you Jo


----------



## tiffanystar

Flossie said:


> Today I saw a woman with a choc Anthony in Old Town , Edinburgh . Also I saw a very bad fake black Mabel !
> 
> I was wearing my bag du jour ... LV Epi Speedy 25 in Cassis !


 
I tried this bag on yesterday Flossie (you have great taste). I thought it was so ladylike & loved the 25 size. Please can I ask what you wear it with? I found it on me to be more handheld as I couldn't get it on my arm over my coat comfortably. Spotted some Mulberries (the walk from Bond st station to Bond st is the best place to spot handbags) Bays & a Maggie.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

flyvetjo said:


> Yes, and if it sort of hugs the body it would be great. Think it would really suit you Ali!!!!
> 
> Will you be phoning the outlets Monday!???



I think I might!!


----------



## sarajane

Ali, I'm sure I saw a Barnaby at Shepton but I can't remember what colour. I did have a rummage through the messengers and remember seeing that name.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

flyvetjo said:


> Yes, and if it sort of hugs the body it would be great. Think it would really suit you Ali!!!!
> 
> Will you be phoning the outlets Monday!???



Jo,  I found the photos of TropicalGal's Choco Barnaby (when her daughter modelled it) - this is the one I saw today and I WANT ONE!!!!!!

TG - I hope you don't mind me posting this link.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/meet-my-choco-barnaby-309894.html

(I also hope I don't start Barnaby Fever now!!!)


----------



## Flossie

tiffanystar said:


> I tried this bag on yesterday Flossie (you have great taste). I thought it was so ladylike & loved the 25 size. Please can I ask what you wear it with? I found it on me to be more handheld as I couldn't get it on my arm over my coat comfortably. Spotted some Mulberries (the walk from Bond st station to Bond st is the best place to spot handbags) Bays & a Maggie.


I think it goes with most colours , grey , black , purples , plums .


----------



## tireebabe

That's wierd, I've just this minute searched Barnaby's on ebay and there is one choc one on.


----------



## tireebabe

the woman in the queue in front of me at Tesco yesterday has a choc somerset.  I kept nudging my OH and using my eyes to try and get him to look at it.  I couldn't say anything or she would have heard me. lol


----------



## flyvetjo

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Jo, I found the photos of TropicalGal's Choco Barnaby (when her daughter modelled it) - this is the one I saw today and I WANT ONE!!!!!!
> 
> TG - I hope you don't mind me posting this link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/meet-my-choco-barnaby-309894.html
> 
> (I also hope I don't start Barnaby Fever now!!!)


 
looks great and really user friendly Ali. Don't know what it would be like or how it would hang if you put loads of stuff in it though!


----------



## sarajane

Ali-B, I definitely saw the Barnaby but the one I picked up was a mocha colour not a chocolate. There were a lot of messengers all stacked up together so they seemed to have a good stock in. Good luck!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

tireebabe said:


> That's wierd, I've just this minute searched Barnaby's on ebay and there is one choc one on.



Its Black Tireebabe, but thanks anyway.  I'd rather pay full price than buy from eBay anyway to be honest.

I'm amazed at how many Mulberry bags I have seen in my little town now although I must admit I think I see the same people, just with different bags!


----------



## sarajane

I saw a woman with an oak Bayswater yesterday with a socking great water stain across the front. Poor Bays.


----------



## flyvetjo

Today in sainsbury's I saw a lady with a chocolate brynmore, and another woman with an oak Antony (the small one)


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw my usual lady at the gym this morning with her Chocolate Roxanne.

The thing I find amazing about this lady is that for somebody who has some very lovely handbags - she is very miserable!!!


----------



## Stefy

Not sure if this counts, but on Sunday I was in Selfridges London and walked past the Mulberry stand and spotted the Champagne (or w/e colour we are calling it now) Bays and ladies she is a beaut I tell you.  Saw a few people toting Roxys and walked by a lady carrying a Patent Red Roxy.


----------



## zooba

I had somebody recognize my bag as being Mulberry.  For me, that's about as good as it gets.  Sorry, but I was excited and my husband just rolled his eyes and groaned.

US is Mulberry deprived.


----------



## kroquet

^^^LOL!!!!  The only person I have ever had recognize Mulberry was a guy from Laura Mercier at Blue Mercury.  I had seville Jody and he really fondled her!!   If she hadn't been so happy, she might have blushed!


----------



## Flossie

Yesterday I saw a woman with a black Bays in Edinburgh.


----------



## sarajane

I'm off into the depths of Somerset today, Mulberryland, so should see a few & then into Bath which I'm going to rename Baysth as I always see so many there.
I hear Arctic winds are on the way, yippppeeeeee!


----------



## Flossie

Yes it's going to be very cold this weekend especially for us in Scotland . We have snow forecast.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I don't mind it being very cold as long as I can wrap up warm but I don't like the rain.  Actually, I love a cold day when you have to have to wrap up in a warm coat, woolly hat, scarf, gloves and boots.  Maybe that's because I've already started planning my cold Winter Wardrobe (mostly around my Chocolate Roxy!).

The only Mulberry I have seen today is my own!


----------



## morgan20

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I don't mind it being very cold as long as I can wrap up warm but I don't like the rain. Actually, I love a cold day when you have to have to wrap up in a warm coat, woolly hat, scarf, gloves and boots. Maybe that's because I've already started planning my cold Winter Wardrobe (mostly around my Chocolate Roxy!).
> 
> The only Mulberry I have seen today is my own!


 
I have to agree about winter clothes.  I love wrapping up when it is cold, but like you I hate the rain!   I do not like Sept-Nov, when it is likely to be wet/mild/windy/cloudy!!!!!


----------



## sarajane

I love winter, everything about it & I much prefer my winter Mulberries to my summer ones. My snow boots arrived today - ivory & grey fluffy things. Now whichever bag is going to go with them?! Then again, maybe being halfway up a Vermont mountain might not need a Mulberry.


----------



## Flossie

It's been dark in Edinburgh for over half an hour !!
I think snow is on the way.
Off to town as M and S are having their 20% sale .

LOve to see your boots SJ ?
When are you skiing ?


----------



## sarajane

^^^Grab some bargains Flossie!
Oh no, these boots are not for being shown to anyone - I'm only glad no-one will know me over there!!
We're going at the end of Feb.


----------



## Flossie

Lovely !
Start doing the lunges now!


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^Think SJ is planning on being in the spa most of the time!!!!


----------



## sarajane

^^Too right!


----------



## zooba

Where are you going to ski?  I used to ski Vermont quite a bit and if you want a charming ski place try Mad River Glen.  Perfect place- great skiing and very friendly people.  I think the wood trail was Paradise and was great fun.


----------



## Snowshoe

Dont you just love that smell thats in the air this time of year sort of crisp clean smell ?


----------



## sarajane

zooba said:


> Where are you going to ski? I used to ski Vermont quite a bit and if you want a charming ski place try Mad River Glen. Perfect place- great skiing and very friendly people. I think the wood trail was Paradise and was great fun.


 

We're going to be based in Stowe. I'll look up Mad River Glen, thanks for the tip.


----------



## orkneydaisy

Saw a fake antony, lovely Raspberry Maggie and battered choccy bays today in Glasgow city centre......still haven't done my xmas shopping though!


----------



## tiffanystar

A fake Anthony!! For goodness sake!!!


----------



## Flossie

orkneydaisy said:


> Saw a fake antony, lovely Raspberry Maggie and battered choccy bays today in Glasgow city centre......still haven't done my xmas shopping though!



Daisy , put your feet up , make a coffee and do all your shopping online . Stress free.


----------



## maplecottage

Tiffany, I think I saw it all when I saw a fake cosmetic bag, they have to be kidding!! I am with you on this one!

Daisy, I agree with Flossie - Christmas shopping online is bliss - mind you I usually do it in sept/oct to ensure all goods arrive in time and to all for returns if goods are damaged in transit, but oh the sheer joy of not having to battle the crowds for christmas gifts. However it can be lovely to walk around town to get that really Christmasy feeling - provided it's not Oxford Street - that is a battle ground.

Oh to be in Scotland, the snow will be gorgeous when it arrives, very envious!!


----------



## Flossie

I'm just back in from the hell on Princes Street . They are all maniacs. In M&S , people are going crazy , anybody think they were giving it away . The queues were sooooo long . I only got 2 sweaters for son no 2 and some Christmas cards.
I did spot a plum Jaime , a choc and oak kensington ( I think ) and a black e/w bays.


----------



## morgan20

Flossie said:


> I'm just back in from the hell on Princes Street . They are all maniacs. In M&S , people are going crazy , anybody think they were giving it away . The queues were sooooo long . I only got 2 sweaters for son no 2 and some Christmas cards.
> I did spot a plum Jaime , a choc and oak kensington ( I think ) and a black e/w bays.


Went to shops quickly to get my sisters bag changed in HOF in Croydon.  The people out there are mad, is it Christmas next week?


----------



## Rani

Went shopping down Oxford street with my choc bays and saw lots of Mulberries:
Saw 2 oak somerset choc totes, one E/W bays and another choc bays at my local station.
In Oxford Sreet I saw 1 battered oak phoebe, 1 oak bays,1 choc roxanne, 1 oak Anthony in a v. busy Debenhams and one patent black bays in Boots. 

I went to Selfridges to try the oak E/W bays but got very sidetracked by the gorgeous new silver mable. It is def TDF.. Oh well just browsed, did not buy.


----------



## flyvetjo

Went xmas shopping in Cambridge today, saw:
oak bayswater
oak effie
oak Annie
black somerset tote
choco Antony!!

think i want an effie now!!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I have toyed with the idea of an effie on and off in the past Jo... I like the style, but dont know if its a bit plain :shame: dont flame me effie lovers :s I saw a lovely battered one a while ago and it looked gorgeous


----------



## lea-m

Spotted in Stockholm yesterday:
Bayswater in "winish" Congo
Annie in Chocolate
Elgin in Black
Elgin in Oak


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

flyvetjo said:


> ^^^Think SJ is planning on being in the spa most of the time!!!!



so the boots are just to walk to and from the spa are they?  or are they for the evening so everybody thinks you've been on the slopes all day?


----------



## sarajane

Ali-bagpuss said:


> so the boots are just to walk to and from the spa are they? or are they for the evening so everybody thinks you've been on the slopes all day?


 

Oi missy, I fully intend to be on the mountain, just not necessarily on skis! 
I'm OK at the cross country flat version, just not so great if you put me on a slope as I can't stop!! 
The boots will probably spend their time browsing around Stowe looking for a Shaker quilt to bring home. 

I've done most of my Christmas shopping online. What could be better than ordering from the comfort of your own home & then a couple of days later it appears on the doorstep. Play.com & I are great chums!

Anyway, went to Marlborough & Devizes today & spotted 2 oak Bays, a choc Roxy and a scotchgrain shoulder bag that was a good few years old.


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I was in London today on a course at the National Gallery and so many people there had the cross body flap and buckle bags (Anthonys?) and I saw a stunning bright red Mabel in Topshop coming down the escalator!*


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

rosieroseanna said:


> I was in London today on a course at the National Gallery and so many people there had the cross body flap and buckle bags (Anthonys?) *and I saw a stunning bright red Mabel in Topshop coming down the escalator!*



Wow - had the mabel escaped or did it have a body with it!!!  hahaha


----------



## hulahoop

I saw a lavendar Bays in Next yesterday (very rare around here to see a mulberry!)


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lavender Bays sounds very interesting!


----------



## hulahoop

Yes it was very nice.  Come to mention it, I saw a lavender Elgin in Tescos a month or so back, that was lovely.


----------



## bagcrazy123

It is such a pity that it is so hard overhere to get the bag you like in the colour you like. I am so looking forward to my trip to the UK next year!


----------



## tiffanystar

just got back from the new westfields shopping centre & saw loads of oak roxys & a few oak bays.


----------



## Flossie

^^ what did you think of it Tiffany ?? Was it busy ?


----------



## oystergirl

Saw a girl in London and she was rocking a brown Anthony (which had a great patina) with a really formal black trouser suit.  I had always figured the bag would only look really good with a more casual look - how wrong I was.   Going to try the same idea with my Oak Anthony sometime.


----------



## orkneydaisy

Flossie said:


> Daisy , put your feet up , make a coffee and do all your shopping online . Stress free.


 
Noooo!  I so do not do shopping online!!!!  Must go in person in search of stress and bargains!  I can't even do grocery shopping online, I simply have to take two toddlers round tesco!

Saw a fake oak bays, a black real Roxy and ANOTHER Raspberry Maggie in Glasgow today, Jo, I've seen quite a few battered Effie's and they look lovely, its one of those bags I don't like it new but worn in it looks 

Hula, I've seen a lavender Elgin, at the NEXT sale no less, it was lovely, had loads on Mulberry charms hanging off it....


----------



## flyvetjo

Orkney- i now have you down as a mad nutter woman. Anyone who would _choose_ to take toddlers to tesco's must be insane!!!!!!

Yes- battered Effie's look great though, but seeing as i already have 2 oak shoulder bags i think owning an Effie too would be a bit OTT and i probably wouldn't use it much! I shall just continue to admire it from afar i think (unless a real bargain cropped up)


----------



## sarajane

I have just spent the day sorting out clothes for boys & DH. Hell on earth & not one Mulberry in sight, except mine, choc Hanover.
The only good thing was Tesco had all their cashmere down to £25 and then had another 20 per cent off. It's not Brora quality but for that price it's great!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw what looked like a Burgundy Large Antony today in Debenhams.


----------



## morgan20

I went to the hairdressers today and one of the stylists at my hairdressers has a large chocolate Euston.  I thought Euston only came in one size.


----------



## bagcrazy123

morgan20 said:


> I went to the hairdressers today and one of the stylists at my hairdressers has a large chocolate Euston. I thought Euston only came in one size.


 
Never seen a large one. Also thought it came in 1 size.


----------



## morgan20

bagcrazy123 said:


> Never seen a large one. Also thought it came in 1 size.


Unless it is not known as a Euston.  It was huge and wider than mine, I would say luggage style.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I think there is a bigger one but it hasa different name...


----------



## morgan20

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ I think there is a bigger one but it hasa different name...


Do you know the name Hula?


----------



## Flossie

Today in Edinburgh I saw
Oak Bays x3
Oak e/w Bays
Black Bays
Oak Brooke
Oak Elgin
Red Huge vinyl Roxanne tote
Black Emmy

No Mulberries for me I had my dark navy Jimmy Choo Ramona.


----------



## tiffanystar

Flossie said:


> ^^ what did you think of it Tiffany ?? Was it busy ?



Hi Flossie, Westfields was interesting but I've been to better shopping centres (like Bluewater). It wasn't too busy but there are lot's of shops that are still empty (Prada, Louis Vuitton). There was a Tiffanys, though being in a shopping centre it seem to take the magic away. There were not many places to sit down & have a rest and we had to queue for the loo. I would rather go a few more stops on the tube to Oxford Street.


----------



## shopaholicmum

Yesterday on the underground i saw a lady proudly holding / stroking a very fake looking oak bays!
wonder if  she knows it's a fake?!


----------



## samiyahk

i saw a gorgeous choco rosemary on the lap of this woman on the tube...i could'nt stop staring at her bag..i think she thought i was weird..my dh told me to close my mouth and look away....(oops!)


----------



## elkington

Flossie said:


> Today in Edinburgh I saw
> Oak Bays x3
> Oak e/w Bays
> Black Bays
> Oak Brooke
> Oak Elgin
> Red Huge vinyl Roxanne tote
> Black Emmy
> 
> No Mulberries for me I had my dark navy Jimmy Choo Ramona.




wow, i'm amazed at your memory! 
i wish you could see that many mulberry bags on the streets here, too!


----------



## Stefy

tiffanystar said:


> I would rather go a few more stops on the tube to Oxford Street.



I said the same thing to my friend the other day.  I went the first weekend of opening and came away with nothing that I set out to get, apart from a Kipling bag.  Might go back again to experience a second time.

On the siting front, I saw an Chocolate Anthony (no front pocket) and an Oak Bays.  Silly question, but how do you spot a fake bays?


----------



## maplecottage

Were roxanne's ever done in a deep red? If so I saw a gorgeous one at M&S, and if they were never done in this colour then it was a fake, pretty colour though.


----------



## Flossie

^^ yes they were in glove leather about 3 years ago.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Yesterday in Brighton I saw a Large Chocolate Antony.

Today I saw a Chocolate Emmy - it was beautiful.


----------



## Livia1

I saw the most awful oak Bays today. It was so ugly I felt sorry for it. This bag hadn't been battered around ... this bag had been abused!


----------



## krisluvspurses

^^^


----------



## sarajane

I finished off my Christmas shopping today & spotted 2 Bays, one black, one oak & stood behind a very lovely chocolate Hanover at the till. I was so excited to see another bag like mine & ended up having a v nice chat with its owner!


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^ ha ha trust you!!!

I didn't go anywhere today and saw no Mulberries at all


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I went to work, didnt see any there, unsurprisingly...


----------



## lauraj73

shopaholicmum said:


> Yesterday on the underground i saw a lady proudly holding / stroking a very fake looking oak bays!
> wonder if  she knows it's a fake?!




is it just me that cant spot a fake?!?!  i see loads of mulberries in my hometown...how would i know that theyre a fake?  thats a more interesting game than spotting them!!

ps. just spotted stefy asking the same..sorry for repetition!


----------



## Stefy

Saw none yesterday, unless you count my friends Olive Roxy.

Laura its cool to ask question again, as it gets refreshed  kinda, or is it bumped :S


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*Laura* and *Stefy* - its really difficult to tell you exactly how to tell a fake because there are so many different things.  The main one is probably the leather (of course this is harder with the new bags).  You just have to compare how one looks to how your's look really.

Some fake bays don't have the studs on the bottom, or if they do they don't have the individual square of leather around the studs.

Fake Roxy's normally look quite plasticy.  Fake Antony's normally have large front flaps or zip pockets on the back.  Fake Phoebes normally have thin buckle straps or studs that are really close together.

Of course, this is only what I have noticed.  If you only get a little look, sometimes its hard to tell.


----------



## hulahoop

I saw an oak mulberry knightsbridge in the canteen at work today  very unusual place indeed to spot a mulberry around these parts! Anyway, it looked rather lovely, I had a good stare at it


----------



## samina

Yesterday at westminster station I saw a lovely purple patent bays. 
Today I saw an oak printed bays in Liverpool st (early morning) I was on my way to Rugby for work...on the way back at Rubgy I saw a bloke with a black byrnmore.


----------



## bagcrazy123

I saw a bloke with a black byrnmore

 Which one looked best, the bloke or the brynmore??


----------



## samina

bagcrazy123 said:


> I saw a bloke with a black byrnmore
> 
> Which one looked best, the bloke or the brynmore??


 
I was too busy looking at the brynmore to check out the blokes face


----------



## sarajane

There I was trying some lovely purple seude boots on in Duo in Bath when in walked a really lovely oak Elgin. It had such a great patina that it had a real sheen to it.


----------



## samina

sarajane said:


> There I was trying some lovely purple seude boots on in Duo in Bath when in walked a really lovely oak Elgin. It had such a great patina that it had a real sheen to it.


 

There was a lovely patina on an oak elgin on the way home as well I knew there was another one!! Just couldn't remember the name thanks for that SJ...Did u get the boots Im loving purple and grey at the moment


----------



## sarajane

^^No. I was *so* tempted by them but I have nothing to wear with purple. Also, they were flat & I was worried they were a bit Puss in Boots!


----------



## shopaholicmum

not  many mulberry bags being worn in bicester today but lots of people with white paper mulberry bags....... i wanted to rip them open to see what they had bought!!!!


----------



## Jenova

What about going out with a few empty bags and cunningly swopping them for full ones when tired shoppers put them down?


----------



## morgan20

One of the Doctors at work had a Black Mulberry Tote, very lovely bag
I am not usually keen on black bags.


----------



## enciell

I saw a black med mabel in bicester yesterday. It was lovely. 

I always see a lot of people carrying the white mulberry shopping bag, which kind of makes me nervous every time. So I always rush to mulberry first before I start shopping


----------



## nat_79

Spotted a Pink Bayswater yesterday in Manchester, looked gorge!


----------



## hulahoop

Saw a lavendar Elgin today in Nottm (another one!) and oak bays plus black east west bays...


----------



## Flossie

2 very battered oak Ledbury's in Edinburgh today.


----------



## Planets-collide

A horrible fake somerset tote at St Pancras last night... I was so sad to see it!

A battered and bruised pink roxanne at work this morning


----------



## klp0213

Saw a very bright purple patent Mabel for the first time IRL today - a very cheerful colour for winter I must say!


----------



## shopaholicmum

enciell said:


> I saw a black med mabel in bicester yesterday. It was lovely.
> 
> I always see a lot of people carrying the white mulberry shopping bag, which kind of makes me nervous every time. So I always rush to mulberry first before I start shopping



ha, ha me too! i'm like a mad woman before i get to the mulberry shop, practically running to the shop with my poor bubba in the pram, or doing that crazy fast walk!


----------



## tiffanystar

Just back from Pinner & saw an oak rosemary and a gorgeous black patent Bayswater (with the flap tucked in).


----------



## nat_79

Spotted a Mink Ombre Bays in the Trafford Centre today, my Mulberry radar is on red alert at the moment!


----------



## morgan20

At my daughters school, one of the mothers has a beautiful Oak Roxy (three years old)  Yesterday we spoke in great length about how Mulberry is our fave bag designer at the moment and how people cannot understand, how much we pay for bags!


----------



## flyvetjo

morgan20 said:


> At my daughters school, one of the mothers has a beautiful Oak Roxy (three years old) Yesterday we spoke in great length about how Mulberry is our fave bag designer at the moment and how people cannot understand, how much we pay for bags!


 
Did you tell her about the purse forum???


----------



## morgan20

flyvetjo said:


> Did you tell her about the purse forum???


No silly me


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

flyvetjo said:


> Did you tell her about the purse forum???



I tell everyone about the Purse Forum - I even told the Mulberry SA's in Harrods and I was the one who informed the SA's at Bicester about it.


----------



## samina

oh Im getting good at this! I left home early for work today and spotted the following

Black Emmy
Oak Bayswater
A sholder bag in oak with a strap not sure what it's called but looked tooled I think?
An Oak- bays look alikey similar style but wasn't a bayswater too slouch looking and then I had a closer look and the hardwrae was all wrong so it was defn not a Bayswater.


----------



## klp0213

Saw an oak Bays on _The Last Millionaire_ last night.


----------



## samina

Black Rosemary


----------



## shopaholicmum

Went to do some Christmas shopping in Reading today and saw.........

4 choc Antonys
1 black printed bays
1 east west bays in a beautiful patent mulled wine colour
1 white glace Roxy

and of course my new lovely oak printed ledbury which came out today for the first time


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a Black Bayswater today - my 1 and only Mulberry sighting today!


----------



## flyvetjo

Went into cambridge todayand spotted a

 black Antony
oak Antony
choco rampling bag
oak bayswater
a few older style scotchgrain bags ( helier etc)

I wore choco Antony!


----------



## Rani

At my son's school nativity play yeaterday, spotted one mum carrying oak phoebe and another carrying chocolate elgin.


----------



## riffraff

I was utterly stunned to see a beautiful black Annie yesterday in the supermarket, even more stunned when she brought out a gorgeous mulberry purse (not sure which one).


----------



## tiffanystar

Saw a bright pink patent Roxanne tote in my road!!


----------



## samina

I saw an Oak Somerset Tote!


----------



## hulahoop

I saw a choc antony at the lincoln xmas market... expected to see a few more as it was full of tourists, but no...


----------



## maplecottage

I think I saw a oak bayswater this afternoon - the reason I say think, wasn't sure if it were genuine, she walked by so quickly that I couldn't be certain, something about the flap edges didn't seem right.

I was wearing my oak Bayswater for the first time today hurrah!! Crystal blue skies, not a spot of rain to be seen.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

saw a lovely black mulberry with the longest tassles in the world, not sure what it's called, but knew it was a mulberry as I was able to check out the rivets!!  The young lady looked very stylish in impossibly high shoe boots!  Well done that girl!


----------



## ratrat

At my daughter's Christingle Service at her school chapel & tea, I had concentrated on all the bags (of 65 mums) - One patent grey Bays, 1 vintage Congo little tote, 1 blue Maggie, 1 Milton and 1 oak Ledbury!  
Apart from Mulberry ; first time IRL I saw LV Speedy Cube and even with Stephen Sprouse scarf...reminded me of Lady Flossie here immediately!   I was carrying my good old LV Cerises so had a good bag chat with Speedy mum (from NYC) and told her about this forum.  She said she has Black Poppy as well.


----------



## looby loo

This thread has made me realise how many Mulberries are about!!
Its a fun sport this mulberry spotting
Last one I saw was a maggie in stone and I just don't get that bag at all


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I LOVE bag spotting, although I really want to go up to people with fakes and just make sure they know that *I* know their bag is a fake!!!! hahaha!! Does that make me a 'bag snob"???

No Mulberry sitings for me today.


----------



## sarajane

Spotted a rather nice looking choc Hanover in Gap today & then realised it was mine. I'd done my usual trick of plonking it down & wandering off......!


----------



## shopaholicmum

sarajane said:


> Spotted a rather nice looking choc Hanover in Gap today & then realised it was mine. I'd done my usual trick of plonking it down & wandering off......!


----------



## hulahoop

Lol!


----------



## tiffanystar

sarajane said:


> Spotted a rather nice looking choc Hanover in Gap today & then realised it was mine. I'd done my usual trick of plonking it down & wandering off......!



Good grief, it must be very safe in your town.


----------



## bagcrazy123

sarajane said:


> Spotted a rather nice looking choc Hanover in Gap today & then realised it was mine. I'd done my usual trick of plonking it down & wandering off......!


 
Were you lucky!! Where I live it would have been gone!


----------



## klp0213

Went into Belfast today for a bit of shopping and only saw one Mulberry besides my own - black Rosemary again! - it was a very new looking choc Antony.  Beautiful!


----------



## maplecottage

I wonder how many of us have spotted each other?

Can you imagine if we had some form of TPF hand signal, either we'd cause conflict in the street (people thinking we're doing a rude gesture) or cause a few chuckles...


----------



## nat_79

One of my patients has a brown saddle Mabel, it was gorgeous, she said she was obsessed with Mulberry bags too and get a new one each year!


----------



## sarajane

bagcrazy123 said:


> Were you lucky!! Where I live it would have been gone!


 

I know. I really must stop being so casual!


----------



## elkington

maplecottage said:


> *I wonder how many of us have spotted each other?*
> 
> Can you imagine if we had some form of TPF hand signal, either we'd cause conflict in the street (people thinking we're doing a rude gesture) or cause a few chuckles...



haha i had the exact same thought recently! 
a hand signal would be a fun idea, though!


----------



## Livia1

maplecottage said:


> I wonder how many of us have spotted each other?
> 
> Can you imagine if we had some form of TPF hand signal, either we'd cause conflict in the street (people thinking we're doing a rude gesture) or cause a few chuckles...


----------



## old bags rule

Maybe TPFers so all have the same keyring attached to their bag?


----------



## klp0213

maplecottage said:


> I wonder how many of us have spotted each other?
> 
> Can you imagine if we had some form of TPF hand signal, either we'd cause conflict in the street (people thinking we're doing a rude gesture) or cause a few chuckles...



LOL!


----------



## riffraff

old bags rule said:


> Maybe TPFers so all have the same keyring attached to their bag?


 
There was a TPF keyring last year, but maybe Mulberry could give us all bespoke TPF keyrings for Christmas! 






(A woman can dream, can't she?)


----------



## Jenova

riffraff said:


> There was a TPF keyring last year, but maybe Mulberry could give us all bespoke TPF keyrings for Christmas!
> 
> Well they do sell those letters but it would be quite expensive as we would have to buy 3.  A Mulberry gift sounds a good idea!


----------



## klp0213

Saw a beautiful red Bays (not sure what the precise colour is called) and a very battered black Ridley messenger today.


----------



## etalb1111

saw a oak kensington in the pub in chiswick -it was gorgeous! I used to stare at guys - not I just stare at bags ....its a sickness! Makes me want one even more


----------



## clooneyismine

I saw a pink/fuschia spazalazzo (?sp) bays last night at Bluewater.  We passed each other a couple of times.  It really stood out as she was wearing a winter white coat.
I was carrying my oak blenheim for the first time in about 18 months but had been using my oak annie earlier in the day but decided she was tooooo heavy for xmas shopping.
By the way, Case had some mulberrys with discount.  Def included an oak and black roxy and a few others inc a green, blue and white bays (separate bags not multicoloured!!!).  I think the roxanne was reduced to £416 from £695 but that sounds like rather a big reduction doesn't it.  Maybe it was £486...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

maplecottage said:


> I wonder how many of us have spotted each other?
> 
> Can you imagine if we had some form of TPF hand signal, either we'd cause conflict in the street (people thinking we're doing a rude gesture) or cause a few chuckles...



That is where the Catwalk Thread comes in handy - I might not know anybody's name but I would recognise their faces!


----------



## sarajane

^^I'd be hopeless with faces but I'd recognise their bags!


----------



## klp0213

^^^Ditto!!


----------



## morgan20

A few female Doctors, in the hospital where I work own Mulberry bags, in the last week I have seen:

Somerset Tote in Black and Oak.

Kensington in Oak.

Scotchgrain(not sure of name)

Bays in Black.


----------



## hulahoop

Mr Hula was watching a documentary about Cheryl Cole last night ()  - I spotted her wearing what looked like a chocolate antony


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Just been out for lunch with my friend and spotted an old Dark Blue Scotchgrain Mulberry as the lady walked out the door - no idea what it was though sorry!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

hulahoop said:


> Mr Hula was watching *a documentary about Cheryl Cole* last night ()  - I spotted her wearing what looked like a chocolate antony



 THAT must have been interesting!!!


----------



## shopaholicmum

I went to Bicester today and unbelievably i saw NOT 1 mulberry bag (apart from mine!)


----------



## sarajane

Ali-bagpuss said:


> THAT must have been interesting!!!


 

and short!


----------



## kay82blue

I see the same oak roxanne every morning at West Hampsted station - its reALLY TDF!!
I also see a very battered oak baywater
Today i saw a choco bayswater!

AND a man with mens bayswater! i couldnt stop staring at it..it looked really worn in! Was on the phone to my mate and trying to mumble  'oh my god theres a guy with bayswater on the train'!!


----------



## kat4

kay82blue said:


> AND a man with mens bayswater!


Do you mean the Piccadilly?
Never seen one out and about, and def. not on a man.
Good for him though!!!

Saw a horribly abused oak Bays. Not well taken care of at all, dirty and scratched


----------



## Flossie

Cheryl Cole is stunning looking , I think she's a saint to have taken her husband back . Not as if she needs his money.

Saw a black congo print Bayswater at my classes today .


----------



## hulahoop

sarajane said:


> and short!



LOL!!!

I agree Flossie... if it was Mr Hula he would have been out the door!!


----------



## samina

On the way home with my friend we decided to play spot the mulberry...just as I said this we spotted a grey patent bayswater.


----------



## LuvTare

In my country is *VERY RARE* to spot any Mulberry bag, only 2-3 times a year..
But after i bought my Choco Bays, in my office (different dept) there's another
2 more ladies buy the oak & black bays.. LOL

So in my co. there's have 3 different colour of bays!


----------



## kay82blue

kat4 said:


> Do you mean the Piccadilly?
> Never seen one out and about, and def. not on a man.
> Good for him though!!!
> 
> Saw a horribly abused oak Bays. Not well taken care of at all, dirty and scratched


 

Yep!! and i never thought man bags were a good look but he pulled it off!! and it was worn so obviously he carried it on a regular basis!


----------



## bagcrazy123

I cannot remember when the last time was that I spotted a Mulberry overhere, it was a long time ago. But today I spotted a black Emmy!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

LuvTare said:


> In my country is *VERY RARE* to spot any Mulberry bag, only 2-3 times a year..
> But after i bought my Choco Bays, in my office (different dept) there's another
> 2 more ladies buy the oak & black bays.. LOL
> 
> So in my co. there's have 3 different colour of bays!



LOL - so if you all wanted a change to could have a swap around!?  How funny - do you think they saw yours and wanted one?


----------



## LuvTare

Ali-bagpuss said:


> LOL - *so if you all wanted a change to could have a swap around!? *How funny - do you think they saw yours and wanted one?


 
I don't know them, but my colleague know them.
My colleague told me that they saw my choco bays and love in first sight !
They said the bays is definitely a great working bag! 

Good ideal!   We can exchange to use! LOL


----------



## klp0213

Had to go to GP unexpectedly today and she had a choc Bays sitting under her desk.  She then say my choc Annie and we both had a quiet, knowing look at each other's bags.  I sure do love Mulberry!


----------



## looby loo

Black ledbury and choc elgin and MY olive phoebe.
So good to use her as i feel i have neglected her. Wore a purple cardi coat and she looked fabby with it even if I do so say myself.


----------



## kat4

No Mulberry in Chicago so far. 
They carry them at Nordstrom, mainly the new stuff, but haven't seen anyone with one out and about yet.
Lots of LV, a few Jimmy Choos and Chanels, and LOADS of Coach.


----------



## pooky83

Somebody in the library of Queen's had a black printed Bays yesterday. It's a lovely bag!


----------



## bagcrazy123

pooky83 said:


> Somebody in the library of Queen's had a black printed Bays yesterday. It's a lovely bag!


  Would it be in the sales next week?


----------



## hulahoop

I saw a black annie in tescos!


----------



## klp0213

My Mulberry radar was on high today in Belfast but I didn't see a single one besides my own black Rosemary!


----------



## pooky83

bagcrazy123 said:


> Would it be in the sales next week?


 
Hopefully! it was a pretty fab bag, and the sad thing was i'd clocked it straight away- it's a pity they don't offer modules on handbag identification!


----------



## tiffanystar

Saw a choccy Brooke in windsor, always a good Mulberry spotting town.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a Mabel today but I'm not sure if it was Black or Choc Brown.  It was a Medium though.


----------



## morgan20

Yesterday at the clinic where I work, saw mother with Oak Elgin and daughter with Kensington also in oak.


----------



## hulahoop

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I saw a Mabel today but I'm not sure if it was Black or Choc Brown.  It was a Medium though.




OOooh I want it!!!!


----------



## etalb1111

i saw a gorgeous choc mabel with gleaming gold hardware in the cinema and then the girl sat next to me and i kept sneaking a look at the bag! i think the combo of leather with the gold is perfect!


----------



## flyvetjo

I was in the city of London on Christmas Eve and saw loads of Mulberries!!!

Oak roxanne
Oak Annie
Oak e/w bays
Oak bayswater
Oak rosemary
Chocolate phoebe
I was carrying my plum somerset!


----------



## etalb1111

xmas eve i saw a lovely battered old euston in m and s in a kind of aqua / teal colour! just lovely


----------



## klp0213

Popped to HoF yesterday to check out their Mulberry sale and saw a woman carrying a beautiful oak Roxanne tote.  Another lady had an oak bag I've never seen before, it had the same handles as the Bays but the bag itself was quite wide, had a postman's lock pocket at the front, zip top and buckles on either side of the pocket (I think, can't quite remember now).  Anyone know what that bag was?


----------



## watchthestars

I saw a fake chocolate Roxanne on the tube last week.  Normally I'm pretty bad at spotting fakes, but this was so awful I wasn't entirely sure whether it was a fake or merely "inspired" by Mulberry.  But when I looked closer I could see trees embossed on the studs.  The leather looked horrible, the proportions were all wrong, and the side tabs and D rings looked nothing like they should have done.  I kind of wished I'd had my own choc Roxanne with me for comparison!


----------



## hulahoop

I never usually see any mulberries when I pop into town but yesterday I saw an oak bays, oak antony and mauve/salmon phoebe all in the space of about an hour!


----------



## stannymanny

In Joules at Market Harborough yesterday and my DD spotted a very battered (never seen one in such bad condition) oak bays & then I spotted a lovely in good condition oak bays.  

Quite a surprise to see two of the same bag in such a small shop but very crowded shop at the same time.


----------



## hulahoop

Saw loads in Nottingham today!  Several oak bays, oak e-w bays and a choc bays... oak antony... olive euston... oak kensington and knightsbridge...lovely looking orange mabel... Im sure there were more but thats all I can remember at the moment!


----------



## tiffanystar

Just saw Amanda Holden on the Daily Mail website with a raspberry Bays (sorry not a real life sighting).


----------



## Snowshoe

Mulberry Roxanne Gorgeous BLACK Darwin Leather Handbagpics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/uk/s.gif spotted last night at heathrow londown baggage collection on the arm of a very trendy looking young woman in black leggins and ugg boots with a faux furry short jacket on.  there was another woman apart of me with a mulbery carrier bag i tried to get a peek of what was in it but could not see


----------



## sarajane

Sweet sighting today in the cafe at the factory shop at Shepton. There were two smart women chatting away & when they got up they were both carrying pebble Ledburys!


----------



## soul2squeeze

I was in Copenhagen a few days ago and saw a lot of lovely Mulberry bags. Mostly Bayswaters, but also a nice black Phoebe, Oak Jaquetta and a black Emmy.


----------



## watchthestars

I saw a lovely Oak Roxanne on the tube the other day... I want one.

I also saw a black Dahlia (must have been a sale purchase!) and a black coated canvas Bayswater at Brent Cross last weekend.


----------



## etalb1111

i saw what looked like a grey patent mabel today on chiswick high road - didnt know they did grey ones but it was very nice!!


----------



## riffraff

Followed the most gorgeous well loved oak ledbury with a beautiful patina, into Yoga this evening.


----------



## Livia1

Saw a woman today at my local florist's. I think she was swedish. She was wearing an oak Seth and it was gorgeous.


----------



## maplecottage

Saw oak e/w bayswater and also a black somerset tote (normal size) today.


----------



## sarajane

Saw a fabulous choc patent Bayswater in White Company in Bath. I was drooling & I'm not even a patent girl. It was so glamorous.


----------



## tiffanystar

Oooo SJ sounds lovely (I think the patent Bays look very glamorous). I went to Windsor yesterday (Wagamama's sod the diet!!) & saw a very beaten up oak Bays and a choc Emmy.


----------



## anjobanjo

While i was waiting for the bus one early morning last week i noticed the woman next to me was carrying a Navy patent leopard Bayswater.....OMG what a georgeous bag..i want one


----------



## Minimouse

I keep wanting to add to this thread, but no one seems to carry Mulberry bags in Saudi Arabia.  All I can report is that I walked around Dhahran today with a chocolate Rosemary!


----------



## klp0213

Bump!


----------



## klp0213

Today I saw an oak Bays with a beautiful patina, and a small black scotchgrain and brown leather bag - not sure of the style name.


----------



## hulahoop

I saw a choc antony and a vanilla bays in town today.


----------



## hulahoop

saw an oak phoebe going into the butchers........ the phoebe, not me (im a veggie)


----------



## lea-m

I saw a gorgeous Mabel in orange, it was carried by a blond girl and she had a matching orange beret and a black coat.


----------



## numnut

At Bicester on Friday I saw a pink snakeskin poppy - and loads of Japenese tourists with their LVs. Admittedly, they were eyeing up the Mulberries but couldn't quite decide if they were designer enuff!!! Really!.... What a ... liberty!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

numnut said:


> At Bicester on Friday I saw a pink snakeskin poppy - and loads of Japenese tourists with their LVs. Admittedly, they were eyeing up the Mulberries but couldn't quite decide if they were designer enuff!!! Really!.... What a ... liberty!



Really indeed.

Totally off topic too - how did you get a photo of my house for your avatar Numnut????


----------



## numnut

I told you we were separated at birth! Fortunately I got the better deal - accommodation wise.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I think some of that is my inheritance then - twin!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Lol!

Loads of antonys and bayswaters in Nottm today.


----------



## pooky83

I saw an oak congo ledbury yesterday- it was divine!


----------



## roxanne oak

hmmp no - nothing - nada!! the people of w/sussex are lame. they have no style girls . i'm on the look out i really am and to bump into a person and say "ooh is that a oak, darwin leather bayswater... hmm it's lush" and then them to respond gushingly. but zilcho!! not even fakes, not even highstreet copy-cat bags. just boring plasticy, or unknown leather bags about!!! hmmp


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Lol! try living in Lincolnshire!!!


----------



## sarajane

I went up to Walton on Thames on Friday & the first two women I saw as I queued in Costas had Mulberries - one an oak Phoebe & the other an oak Bays.


----------



## numnut

Spotted loads of Mulberries this week at Wokingham Station - some regulars like the black Alana & the oak somerset. But also spotted a choc bays, an oak roxanne, a chocolate babbington(?) & a green poppy to die for. Absolutely gorgeous irl.


----------



## Jenova

I saw a really lovely brown Joni walking down towards the sea from the shops in Brighton.  Didn't look at the owner - just the bag!


----------



## riffraff

^^^ I know what you mean, there is a gorgeous oak E/W bays in my yoga class, but I'm that busy following the bag I couldn't tell you a thing about the owner.


----------



## sarajane

^^I do that too. I've been so busy eyeing up someone's Mulberry before now that hadn't realised it was being carried by someone I knew, until they spoke to me!


----------



## bluecat_00

Hello ladies, read this thread last night and now can't stop looking at bags!  Today I saw a gorgeous Oak Annie at work and then at lunchtime saw an East West Black polished Maggie, 2 Antonys (1 black, 1 oak) and an oak mini roxanne (can't remember the name).  I was carrying my Cadogen in mixed browns.


----------



## umbriel

It's actually a while back I met up with this journalist who was carrying a purple patent leather Bayswater. It was so pretty and looked really good on her. Dunno how long she'd had it but it was in pristine condition. It was the first time we met so I didn't ask.  

Yesterday I was in a Starbucks close by Monument Tube Station. A lady was carrying a white/cream colour Bayswater(style?) bag. I'm not a Mulberry expert so I could only guess.

Another time I was in a Mexican restaurant near Leicester Sq. a lady was carrying an Oak Roxanne, it was so beautiful. She was wearing a pair of similar coloured boots as well and the bag and the boots worked really well together.


----------



## ruusu

I saw a lovely rasperry patent maggie today in a cafe


----------



## riffraff

Saw a lovely black poppy in my local M&S at lunchtime today.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Riding my bike through the city, oak Bays at my shoulder I spotted another biker with a choc Roxy at her shoulder! Hardly ever happens that I see a Mulberry overhere. I think I must have looked really dumb, mouth open and staring at her Roxy! I actually looked back over my shoulder too after I passed her.


----------



## BAYLEY39

reptile print bays in black (the outlet version) and a choc seth that was yummy x


----------



## hulahoop

Choc antony and GORGEOUS khaki/olive (what looked like darwin leather) antony spotted in town today....


----------



## bluecat_00

Mulberry central in Cambridge today - Oak bays on a girl who looked 9, black congo Ledbury on her mum, 2 more oak bays, 1 black bays, 3 small antonys, 2 large antonys, plus a raspberry patent east west bays in John Lewis sale that I nearly bought then took control.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a lovely Antique Leather Mabel today but I'm not sure what colour it was - it was sort of Oak colour - I don't think it was a fake one but I can't remember what Browns they did in Mabel, especially in the Antique.


----------



## maplecottage

Could it have been cognac?



Ali-bagpuss said:


> I saw a lovely Antique Leather Mabel today but I'm not sure what colour it was - it was sort of Oak colour - I don't think it was a fake one but I can't remember what Browns they did in Mabel, especially in the Antique.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

maplecottage said:


> Could it have been cognac?



Well I thought that but did they do it in Antique Leather?  It definitely looked like that leather to me although I suppose it could be very used and old because it was very slouchy.  I'm pretty sure it wasn't Saddle Leather, it just seemed to 'floppy'!


----------



## sarajane

Stood in the car park lift in Guildford next to a oak & choc Belgrave. It had a lovely patina.


----------



## travelbunny

I saw three Mulberrys today whilst at my part time job (Fat Face).  All three were Bays --- black, oak and the purple coated canvas. The last one was definitely eye catching and might look nice in black...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

What I want to know is how do you not spend all your money in fat face?


----------



## alycat

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I saw a lovely Antique Leather Mabel today but I'm not sure what colour it was - it was sort of Oak colour - I don't think it was a fake one but I can't remember what Browns they did in Mabel, especially in the Antique.


 
Ali I remember seeing an oak antique Mabel at Bicester yonks ago - maybe a couple of years ago now? I have a feeling it was around the time that the midnight mabels were in the main stores Now, was that last year or the year before? Can't remember now......


----------



## hulahoop

Ali-bagpuss said:


> What I want to know is how do you not spend all your money in fat face?




Yeah, so true!


----------



## elkington

today was the first time i saw someone with a mulberry bag on the street!!! a woman was standing in front of a shop looking at some hideous jewelry... i walked up to the shop window, pretending to be interested in the jewelry as well, but actually i was just looking at her beautiful bayswater from the corner of my eyes...


----------



## travelbunny

hulahoop said:


> Yeah, so true!


 


Eek probably shouldn't say this but.....75% uniform discount helps a lot!! Once we've spent our uniform allowance (depends on how many hours we do) it's 20% off


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

travelbunny said:


> Eek probably shouldn't say this but.....75% uniform discount helps a lot!! Once we've spent our uniform allowance (depends on how many hours we do) it's 20% off



Well if I can't get a job at Mulberry I want to work at Fat Face!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I think I do too after the day Ive had today!!!


----------



## alison123

Was shocked to see a pink leigh bag  in tescos , faversham.....I looked a bit shifty as I tried to look at it.  It was lovely and supple and not over big.


----------



## alycat

I always quite liked the Leigh shape too. Just was never really a fan of the bi-colours :s


----------



## bagcrazy123

I saw a lady with a pebble Mabel today close to my own home! I must admit I followed her and it turned out she lives just around the corner!


----------



## Flossie

Spotted a large raspberry maggie on the escalator at Harvey Nicks today


----------



## hulahoop

Oak and choc antonys, bayswaters and an ocean blue mabel in Leicester today!


----------



## roxanne oak

SPOTTED black poppy in Croydon Ikea - was VERY excited!!


----------



## maplecottage

Saturday just gone, I spotted a well loved chocolate ledbury at Sloane Square, then on our way to Natural History museum saw all the ladies/gents entering London Fashion week and saw a non Mulberry beige Stam bag, and saw the most elegant woman entering with her ultra trendy partner - she carried a bag that must have been worth a thousand pounds at least but didn't recognise the designer.


----------



## travelbunny

Saw a mustard poppy this morning - I actually quite liked the colour irl!!


----------



## bluecat_00

Saw two old battered oaks Bays yesterday in Cambridge yesterday and then an oak somerset tote (looked gorgeous) in Hitchen this morning.  Was carrying my black maggie.


----------



## flyvetjo

I shall have to keep an eye out for you in Cambridge next time I'm there bluecat!!!! I'll probably have a choco phoebe!!!


----------



## Candydog

Have just seen a choc somerset tote, oak bays, choc bays and a lovely olive rosemary in M&S Sprucefield


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Plum Scotchgrain/Leather trim Hellier with shoulder strap on Japanese tourist - outside Shakespeare's Birthplace.  It looked really cute actually and made me fall in love with the Hellier all over again.....................

...........But not enough to pay the Cancer Research charity shop £165 (yes I mean it) for a cream/tan scotchgrain Hellier!

Ells x


----------



## klp0213

Over the past few days I've seen two olive Bays - OMG they were stunning and really made me want something in olive - and a very battered Roxy.  I couldn't tell what colour it was originally.  It almost looked like a toned down salmon colour.  It was weird.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ could it have been mauve? That looks a bit salmony...


----------



## maplecottage

Saw a vanilla Roxanne (I think it was vanilla, it was turning an odd yellowish stained colour) on the Northern Line tube route.

Then saw a Chocolate Brynmore at Oxford Circus, it did not suit its owner so well.

I had a4 roxy in oak with me


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a Black Araline today.  I think she had too much stuff in it though really, it was bulging a little!


----------



## Stefy

I saw a woman with an Oak bays and get this...she had her motorbike helmet in it!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Coming out of *Jo Jingles* class with the wee man I look after twice a week, I was almost mown over by a woman with a pram, trying to get to the baby changing area.   

I was about to have a go at her ( was carrying the wee man at the time) ... until I saw an Oak Kensington hanging off her buggy - so I let her off


----------



## maplecottage

haha that's funny LMM, can I ask OT, is Jo Jingles any good, have been thinking about taking my daughter but will do it after she is vaccinated for measles etc.


----------



## stannymanny

hulahoop said:


> Oak and choc antonys, bayswaters and an ocean blue mabel in Leicester today!


 
If you ever see someone shopping in Leicester or Nottingham with a terracotta Antony it might just be me!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

maplecottage said:


> haha that's funny LMM, can I ask OT, is Jo Jingles any good, have been thinking about taking my daughter but will do it after she is vaccinated for measles etc.


 
How old is your daughter?

I quite enjoy Jo Jingles classes - they have some good catchy tunes that the kiddies love  .. but when I was a nanny in London, I much preferred the Monkey Music classes.  Im sure if you Google them, you will be able to see if there are any classes nearby. Often they will do free taster sessions for kiddies. Dont be put off if she doesnt settle in the first class - it can take them a little time to get used to all the noise/different people etc. 

If your daughter is under one, there is also Baby Sensory now - which are great!


----------



## kat4

Saw a woman with a REALLY pink snakeskin Poppy....ehm...yeah...not my cup of tea...
Then there was a chocolate large Anthony which was too big for the girl wearing it and a black Bays...the latter on a hobo like dressed woman...not the most stylish day for Mulberry today I guess...

Okay, *****fest over


----------



## Jenova

Oh I hope that somebody sees me and thinks that I am too small for my bag - what a thrill that would be!


----------



## travelbunny

^^ me too! I worry about the opposite when I carry dinky Ledbury around....


----------



## maplecottage

Thanks LMM, I will look them up, she's almost 13 months and likes to jiggle to music already so think she will love a class, I hope 

Thanks so much!



LovinMyMulberry said:


> How old is your daughter?
> 
> I quite enjoy Jo Jingles classes - they have some good catchy tunes that the kiddies love  .. but when I was a nanny in London, I much preferred the Monkey Music classes.  Im sure if you Google them, you will be able to see if there are any classes nearby. Often they will do free taster sessions for kiddies. Dont be put off if she doesnt settle in the first class - it can take them a little time to get used to all the noise/different people etc.
> 
> If your daughter is under one, there is also Baby Sensory now - which are great!


----------



## klp0213

Yesterday I saw an oak Seth with a gorgeous patina, a chocolate Euston and a black e/w Bays.  A good day for Mulberry spotting!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Forgot to say that a couple of weeks ago, I was at Glasgow Airport & saw Sally Magnusson (Radio & TV presenter - daughter of Magnus Magnusson of Mastermind fame) with her son. She was carrying an oak Bayswater. I pretended to be looking at the flight screen thingie .. but really I was checking what she had


----------



## umbriel

Today I went to Oxford Circus and on my way home I saw a lady wearing a chocolate Antony. I would never have thought about getting an Antony for myself before but now I'm totally in love with this style! As to the chocolate leather... it's like a dream! 

Oh yeah and in HOF I saw a lady carrying a tooled Bayswater, it was quite nice.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

maplecottage said:


> Saw a vanilla Roxanne (I think it was vanilla, it was turning an odd yellowish stained colour) on the Northern Line tube route.
> 
> 
> What are the chances of my Vanilla Roxanne going the same way - staining that is not the Northern line ?  Seriously girls, only got my Vanilla baby last autumn and so she has not seen much daylight so far.
> 
> I will re-collonill her but is there anything else I should be doing...........
> 
> .....I already scream "STEP BACK FROM THE MULBERRY" when small children approach with ice cream or the like!
> 
> Ellsx


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Well I thought that but did they do it in Antique Leather? It definitely looked like that leather to me although I suppose it could be very used and old because it was very slouchy. I'm pretty sure it wasn't Saddle Leather, it just seemed to 'floppy'!


 

Hi girls

I have one of these little darlings.  I bought it from Bicester when it first came out - I was so lucky because it was meant for Bond Street but the delivery got mixed up!

Anyway I digress.....the leather was called Havana but is now called antique leather, the colour is oak but it is different to the oak darwin.  My bag is the colour of neswick choc milkshake and is soooo soft!

I have the medium size and she is the only Mabel I have............although I love the Large in Sand ............which to me looks like pale homemade custard.....

..........I always see colour in terms of yummy things to eat I'm afraid.

Does anyone else have a bag in this leather and colourway because I need to know how to look after her?

Ellsx


----------



## sarajane

I was in Cirencester today pottering around a lovely little French style interiors & had black Ant with me. There was a woman carrying an oak Annie with a fab patina. We did that Mulberry thing where we both know we've spotted each other's bags - a little Mulberry nod & smile.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I think I saw a Chocolate Roxanne today but I can't be sure - we were driving and we pasted a lady waiting on the pavement - it if was a Roxy she was holding it with the back facing outwards!


----------



## sarajane

^^I realised I'm bag obsessed when I was sitting at traffic lights on my way home this afternoon & noticed a woman pushing a buggy with a Jimmy Choo dangling from it. I'm even bag aware when driving!!


----------



## travelbunny

Saw a lady at my gym today with a gorgeous Roxanne in what I think is a kind of stone colour - I commented on it as she was literally shoving it into her locker ---turns out it was a fake from Hong Kong!! The leather looked to be great quality and it weighed the same as the one I'd tried in HoF (she let me look closely at it!). I'm by no means an expert on the Roxanne but I have to say it was a very very good fake - scary really....


----------



## Slowhand

I saw Oak Antony going into the Madejski Stadium yesterday to watch the Reading FC match against  Notts Forest 

Shame he didn't see Reading win


----------



## maplecottage

bump.

Was out and about in Bloomsbury yesterday, didn't see a single Mulberry, from home to work and back, nada, very unusual.

Wonder where all the Mulberry girls and boys are at the moment. I have to say I'm thinking twice about taking Mulberry bags out into certain areas with crime on the up, thanks to the recession.


----------



## bluecat_00

maplecottage said:


> I have to say I'm thinking twice about taking Mulberry bags out into certain areas with crime on the up, thanks to the recession.


That is so saddening to hear - its not fair that we have to be scared to use something that we love and have worked hard for.


----------



## Jenova

I just walked through a council estate known for its heroin problems and not a single person looked at my bag so I wouldn't get too worried.


----------



## elkington

i never see any mulberry bags here, but a few days ago i saw a man carrying an oak anthony.


----------



## Jenova

What a lovely chap.  I saw an Oak Anthony walking into Webbers the shop that sells Mulberry in Brighton as I sneaked furtively past the door with my Oak Roxanne yesterday.


----------



## Jenova

PS I also observed what seemed to be a well used Oak Roxanne (with its flat folded in) looking into a shop window in the North Laine area recently.


----------



## klp0213

I did a double take yesterday when I saw a mind ombre Bays in Monsoon.  It was purdy!!!!!


----------



## travelbunny

I have seen two gorgeous bags lately, one choc the other oak, I think they were Roxannes but both were worn on the shoulder - I know nothing about Roxannes so not sure if this is even possible??


----------



## Jenova

travelbunny said:


> I have seen two gorgeous bags lately, one choc the other oak, I think they were Roxannes but both were worn on the shoulder - I know nothing about Roxannes so not sure if this is even possible??



Yes - why not - I never carry my Roxanne any other way.


----------



## travelbunny

Ahhh Ok - then I love them!! For some reason I've only seen them carried on the arm (at the elbow) and never considered they could be shoulder bags. Oh dear....


----------



## Jenova

.........does this imply an imminent purchase?


----------



## Stefy

I saw an Oak Bays in Sainsburys this morning and a v cute baby sitting next to it.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Jenova said:


> What a lovely chap.  I saw an Oak Anthony walking into *Webbers the shop that sells Mulberry in Brighton* as I sneaked furtively past the door with my Oak Roxanne yesterday.



:  There is a shop in Brighton that sells Mulberry?????:  Oh my - I AM in trouble!  I had no idea!  What is their stock like?  Where are they?


----------



## maplecottage

There is Ali, thanks to Jenova's tip off, that's where a4 roxy came from 

Haven't been into the store myself, but Jenova walks by it often so will be able to help


----------



## Jenova

Ali-bagpuss said:


> :  There is a shop in Brighton that sells Mulberry?????:  Oh my - I AM in trouble!  I had no idea!  What is their stock like?  Where are they?



Webbers in Ship Street sells a range of Mulberry bags, purses and keyrings along with other brands and clothes.  My sister lives in the twitten Ship Street Gardens which is 2 minutes walk from the shop and introduced me to it after she bought a half price Emerald Large Smithfield there a couple of years ago.  

There is only a small range of styles and colours but they are sometimes well reduced (perhaps not at this time of year).  Please don't ask me to go in to check the current stock out for you as I am in hiding from the proprietoress who is very keen to sell me a Chocolate Roxanne.  

Balenciaga, Chloe, See by Chloe, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Paul Smith, Vivienne Westwood, Gucci, D&G, Botkier and many other naughty types of bag can also be purchased in that area of brighton.  I am currently resisting a gorgeous slouchy dark blue Nicole Farhi.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ I've lived in this area all my life and I never knew that all those designers were available in Brighton!  I know that Profile sell Gucci but I didn't know about Paul Smith and Chloe especially!

I've been thinking about getting a Paddy too - oh this is bad news!


----------



## Jenova

The Gucci, D&G and Balenciaga appear in Profile as you say.  The sale seems to have just finished.

The Chloes are in a shop aimed at over funded girlies who like Juicy Couture.  It is slightly off the beaten track in the Laines.  I noticed it because of the Paddington in its window at Christmas but that is gone now.  They stock more See by Chloe than Chloe and have another branch in Chichester where they have different stock.  I tried a Kathleen on and liked the style but not the colour.  I can find out which street for you if you want to know but I think it might be around where Brighton Place meets Market Street????

The Paul Smith, Vivienne Westwood and Nicole Farhi are in one tasteful little shop.  I think it is in Duke Street but can check that too if you want to know?

The Botkier are in Tribeca in the North Laine area - I can't remember whether it is in Bond Street or Gardner Street.  The Tribeca sale was still running a couple of days ago.

Have you been to Last?

http://www.lastfootwear.com/


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ No, I haven't been there either!

I think I've been to the Chichester shop that sells Chloe because I looked at a Black Paddy just before Christmas but decided to get my Damier LV instead.

Can't remember what the shop was called now though.

I think I'm going to have to pay more attention to places in future!  Mind you, hubby is more a brighton person and knows it much better than me so I suspect that he KNEW that these places were there and just steered me in the opposite direction!


----------



## Jenova

I expect it is the same Black Paddy swopping between shops.  I will go and look at the names and streets and report back to you another day.


----------



## stannymanny

It was Bays day at the Highcross in Leicester. I was carrying my oak bays, I saw an oak bays in a congo sort of print - not sure if it was real or not  & then in John Lewis saw another oak bays


----------



## bluecat_00

In Cambridge today I've seen 3 oak ledburys, two women together - one with an oak large ant and the other with an oak seth, good to see them side by side to compare.  personally for me the ant won hands down.  then I saw the new lipstick antique bays in boots and that was gorgeous and carried by a very stylish looking woman.  Yummy much better IRL than on the website.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I have finally seen another Mulberry!  They are like gold dust where I live!

I saw a Large Oak Antony at the gym today!


----------



## roxanne oak

I saw an oak roxanne in Worthing last weekend and an oak A4 tote in Brighton. Very intrigued about your shop info Jenova


----------



## stannymanny

Boots at Fosse Park at Leicester say a lovely chocolate East West with brass hardware, I noticed the owner at first because she was wearing the same coat as me but in another colour. I was with my Roxy.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

roxanne oak said:


> I saw an oak roxanne in Worthing last weekend and an oak A4 tote in Brighton. Very intrigued about your shop info Jenova



Yeah come to think of it I saw a young lady with an Oak Roxanne last Saturday outside Costa Coffee in Worthing because I commented on it to DH (whilst we were waiting in Costa) and said how nice it was and he laughed because I'd only sold mine about 3 days before!!!!

Do you live in Worthing then *Roxanne Oak*?  I might have 'spotted' you one day!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Really battered looking oak Roxanne came into the Post Office in the west end of Glasgow today, as I was leaving with one rather chatty little small child in his pram!


----------



## klp0213

I saw yet another lovely olive Bays today.  Around here I seem to see these bags more than any other Mulberry.  I sure do love the olive colour, especially when it gets a nice dark patina


----------



## shopaholicmum

Saw a lovely oak roxanne hanging off buggy handles today.......... then gasped in horror for the lady when the rain came pouring down.  Wonder how her roxy is looking tonight?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

In Chichester today I saw:-

Oak Rosemary - never seen one irl and it was lovely - think I might quite like one of those!!!

Oak Rockley (I think), like an effie only messenger style with a webbed strap.
Chocolate Mabel - Gorgeous - definitely HAVE to have a Mabel.

and a really horrid, really plasticy, really red fake Roxanne!!!! Yuk!!!


----------



## hulahoop

oak east-west bays in town today....


----------



## Jenova

Mitzy Tote in Oak worn using long strap and with top edge turned in - North Laine area of Brighton this pm.


----------



## sinny

I saw a beautiful oak bayswater in shopping mall today pm.. It went so fast, I havent´t time for admire it


----------



## Stefy

Was in Cambridge at weekend and I saw a girl with a red gap for mulberry bag, wasn't that bad looking but still prefer the leather anyday.

Must admit I did not see many Mulberry's in Cambridge, think my Antony was the only one there.


----------



## Jenova

Forgot to say but I saw one of those brown Emmys with the paler (Oak?) trim on Brighton seafront yesterday.  I had a fine patina and looked well loved.


----------



## klp0213

Saw a turquoise Mitzy messenger worn on the shoulder with the strap knotted.  It looked very casual, slouchy and lovely.


----------



## bluecat_00

A lovely oak Ledbury in Cambs today.


----------



## hulahoop

I thought I saw an olive elgin in the doctors waiting room yesterday... until I spied a closer look and realised it was actually a fake ush:


----------



## bluecat_00

I'm not actually sure I would spot a fake.  It would have to be a glaring one.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

hulahoop said:


> I thought I saw an olive elgin in the doctors waiting room yesterday... until I spied a closer look and realised it was actually a fake ush:


 
Did you point & laugh ...?


----------



## alycat

It's funny isn't it - I didn't think I'd be able to spot a fake either, but in Reading on Sunday we saw an oak Elgn coming towards us. It was only when we were along side that I realised it was probably fake. Leather was all wrong and the colour wasn't actually oak with patina as I'd imagined, but a horrible sludgy brown


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

See, Id have gone (rather loudly) "Ewwww check out that fake bag"  & made anyone with me die of shame in the street  

(Actually, I probably wouldnt have done. Im not that evil ...  but the thought is quite funny)


----------



## roxanne oak

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Yeah come to think of it I saw a young lady with an Oak Roxanne last Saturday outside Costa Coffee in Worthing because I commented on it to DH (whilst we were waiting in Costa) and said how nice it was and he laughed because I'd only sold mine about 3 days before!!!!
> 
> Do you live in Worthing then *Roxanne Oak*?  I might have 'spotted' you one day!



not likely - no mulberry eye candy at the mo to catch your eye - i'll keep my eyes peeled for a designer bag with a bright red A if your in the area!

ooh also spotted a white Roxanne with tassels (can't recall what its called?) outside uni today xx


----------



## roxanne oak

^^^ oo oo did she have blond hair (in a pony tail I think) and a grey coat on??? i was scanning my mind on what day I saw it - it must have been saturday

Your right as well mulberrys' are like gold dust here


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ so DO you live in Worthing then?  You didn't say.  If you do, we should meet up for coffee or something.

I think the girl did have blonde hair, can't remember the coat - she looked quite young and was with a boy (what I assumed was her boyfriend).

The Roxanne didn't look that old really, it wasn't that dark.  It was nice though!


----------



## roxanne oak

yes i do live in worthing! xx


----------



## klp0213

Saw a lady trying to do up the straps that go across the top of her black Roxanne today.


----------



## stannymanny

I saw a lovely fuschia patent mabel at Fosse Park Leicester yesterday afternoon made me wish I had not returned mine to Bicester before Christmas!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

roxanne oak said:


> yes i do live in worthing! xx



Haha - you've probably 'spotted' me with my Mulberries in town then!


----------



## Toothfairy4

Saw a lady in HOF, newcastle metro centre with a cute little choc ledbury today!


----------



## hulahoop

I wonder if any of us have actually spotted another TPF'er and not known it


----------



## ratrat

^^  Yes especially at Mulberry shop or its corner in HoF etc...  

Can't we have subtle sign like "rub your middle of your forehead with middle finger whilst looking at other person's Mulberry" then if other person ignores you (ok, most likely) we can just walk away, pretending you had an itchy forehead (LOL)...  Something like that!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

hulahoop said:


> I wonder if any of us have actually spotted another TPF'er and not known it



I think a lot of us have not bothered to cover our faces in our modelling piccies so we would probably recognise each other, especially if we were at and outlet or something.

I think I would probably recognise Jenova in Brighton if I saw her because of her beautiful long hair (and I pretty much know which bags she has).

It would be funny though if somebody spotted a mulberry and somebody else said "heh that was me!".  It hasn't happened yet which is a surprise to me really.


----------



## Jenova

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I think a lot of us have not bothered to cover our faces in our modelling piccies so we would probably recognise each other, especially if we were at and outlet or something.
> 
> I think I would probably recognise Jenova in Brighton if I saw her because of her beautiful long hair (and I pretty much know which bags she has).
> 
> It would be funny though if somebody spotted a mulberry and somebody else said "heh that was me!".  It hasn't happened yet which is a surprise to me really.



 my ratty long hair you mean.  I need some more info. on what you look like because I am always expecting to spot you.


----------



## Flossie

Whilst sat having coffee with a friend today in the sunshine in Edinburgh's St Andrews gardens , numerous Mulberries were spotted , oak Roxannes , oak bays with great patinas , purple patent bays and a black ledbury , to name just a few . Best bag I saw today was the one my friend was carrying , a beautiful butterfly bays , it was STUNNING !!!


----------



## klp0213

Today I saw a black Hanover (I think).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Jenova said:


> my ratty long hair you mean.  I need some more info. on what you look like because I am always expecting to spot you.



You can see my grubby photos in the Catwalk Thread although i don't got to Brighton as much as I would like at the moment.


----------



## pollyp79

Hey girls,
I was walking behind a lady today in bham city centre on my way to work & she was wearing x2 gorgeous mulberries 
She had a small mabel in bright pink fuschia with the shiny gold metal detail on her arm & had a bright patent shiny bright blue roxanne tote on the other shoulder
The sun was shining & it really made the bright colours stand out
Iam very tempted to get a bright bold colour mulberry for the summer.
I never thought I liked the mabels till I saw all the gorgeous pictures of various ones on here so watch this space I feel a purchase is need soon !!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

hulahoop said:


> I wonder if any of us have actually spotted another TPF'er and not known it


 

Im waiting for someone to say "Saw someone in Glasgow who looked like she got dressed in the dark & then dragged through several hedges backwards, carrying a rather gorgeous Large Black Poppy with stringy handles"


----------



## Jenova

Me too - I tend not to wear any make-up during the week.  I also walk listening to music and have mad bouts of hip swinging and bum wiggling.  I am sure to get caught by one of the S Coast crowd soon.  I mutter to myself in shops a lot too - definitely getting madder!  (But I don't always carry Mulberry bags so they may not know me for what I am.)


----------



## roxanne oak

OMG saw GORGEOUS bays in oak - in chichester cinema. I've never been keen on them before - but I'm turned.


----------



## hulahoop

I saw a beauuuutttiful oak phoebe whilst walking out of the jewellers today, it was gorgeous


----------



## Jenova

I saw tell tale Mulberry features on the back of a lovely oak bag on the prom at Brighton today but I can't for the life of me remember the name of the style.  It was not that common and from around the Kensington era.


----------



## maplecottage

Saw somerset tote in oak today - it was really battered, owned by a teenage girl.

I had chocolate bays today and loved having her back in action - she didn't fall off my shoulder like mabel did when walking the pram - I am so glad I decided to keep her, and also found out she is darwin leather (pulled the carecard out which read darwin!!) and not NVT like my others - hurrah!


----------



## klp0213

Over the weekend I saw a fake, very plasticky looking black Roxanne, a beautiful bag in the same style as Araline but in what looked like oak Darwin, and the cutest little brooke bag in ginger (I think).  It was a bit darker than ginger and looked kind of red, maybe it was ginger with a patina.  Anyway, it was lovely, but I had no idea the Brooke was so small!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

On Saturday I saw an Oak Bayswater and a Black Somerset Tote (Mother and Daughter) and 2 horrible, fake Roxannes on teenage girls.


----------



## hulahoop

klp0213 said:


> Over the weekend I saw a fake, very plasticky looking black Roxanne, a* beautiful bag in the same style as Araline but in what looked like oak Darwin, *and the cutest little brooke bag in ginger (I think).  It was a bit darker than ginger and looked kind of red, maybe it was ginger with a patina.  Anyway, it was lovely, but I had no idea the Brooke was so small!



Could it have been the grosvenor do you think?


----------



## BAYLEY39

mauve rosy in york today


----------



## klp0213

hulahoop said:


> Could it have been the grosvenor do you think?



Hm, not sure, never seen a Grovesnor before.  I'll have to search for it...


----------



## sarajane

I was in Bath on Saturday and my campaign for it to be re-named Mulberry City continues. The park & ride bus has just turned the corner into Milsom St & the first bag I spotted was a choc large Antony followed by an oak Ledbury and an oak Roxy, all before the bus even got to its stop!


----------



## klp0213

Nope, definitely not a Grosvenor.  It was the same crescent moon shape as the Araline and had the same little flap pocket with postman's lock.  Couldn't see the strap though.


----------



## bluecat_00

In Cambridge today I spotted a gorgeous choc roxy (three times), an oak ledbury, a black small ant and a lovely oak bag which was either jaquetta or mollie.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

(smiling wickedly)

In Stratford this morning, I saw a scrumptious Olive Darwin Bayswater - it was really lovely.  I had even more serious "olive envy" when a matching Long lock Wallet emerged from it.


"Want One!!!!"


Ells xx


----------



## vicky

Mmmm, sounds lovely!

I saw a cute maggie messenger in black this morning - in a shop window, so I know it was real. Had to stop by and try it on later, it was really cute. Antony-ish in size, but with the maggie grid lock in silver and a leather strap. I haven't seen this one on the website yet, but maybe it will show up. A really pretty and feminine messenger - I was quite tempted, but then I tried on the Mitzy messengers instead and fell in love with the soft, beautiful leather. So, no maggie for me, but maybe a Mitzy later - haven't quite made up my mind yet.


----------



## flyvetjo

I saw a young woman in John Lewis peterborough today with a lovely oak ledbury!! Wish i could do handheld- the ledbury really is so cute!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ aww do not tell me the oak ledbury is lovely and cute, Im having a hard enough time as it is deciding which one of my pair should leave the fold everytime I think I have decided on oak, something happens, or someone 'says' something to remind me how nice it is ush:


----------



## Flossie

Saw a lady in Multrees walk today with a cream Maggie .


----------



## flyvetjo

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ aww do not tell me the oak ledbury is lovely and cute, Im having a hard enough time as it is deciding which one of my pair should leave the fold everytime I think I have decided on oak, something happens, or someone 'says' something to remind me how nice it is ush:


 
Can you not hang onto them both????


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ No, Im on a one in one out rule!


----------



## Snowshoe

I love my oak ledbury never thought i would but i soooo do


----------



## mrssmiff

I saw a lovely Antony in Black today - think it was a large one. Am not normally a messenger girl but it was very nice.


----------



## BAYLEY39

Snowshoe said:


> I love my oak ledbury never thought i would but i soooo do


 
just for you hula lol

i am loving oak ledbury too 

you will have to think which will age better out of the two

oak will be divine

chocolate will be high gloss choccy heaven good enough to eat

are we helping?

i think not lol 

can you just not keep them both? or box one up and pretend this is your

new bag or just not lust after anything until you can justify it

sew up your purse if needs be


----------



## BAYLEY39

ooohhh yes and i did see a black ledbury today with shiney gold hardware i stalked the owner just to make sure


----------



## Jenova

Slightly water spotted Oak Tyler shopping with its DH/BF in Sainsburys London Road branch Brighton this afternoon.


----------



## Stefy

Saw a lovely oak bays in liverpool st station. Made me want one all over again.


----------



## Candydog

Saw a very chic lady with mustard Mabel coming out of Starbucks, Lisburn Road - Cornflower or KLP or Minky do you have anything to share?????


----------



## klp0213

^^Lol!  Nope, it wasn't me!

Hey, I didn't realise you were in Belfast.  We should get together for a cuppa!


----------



## Snowshoe

flyvetjo said:


> I saw a young woman in John Lewis peterborough today with a lovely oak ledbury!! Wish i could do handheld- the ledbury really is so cute!


 

didnt think i cold do handheld but i am warming to it


----------



## Candydog

klp0213 said:


> ^^Lol! Nope, it wasn't me!
> 
> Hey, I didn't realise you were in Belfast. We should get together for a cuppa!


 
I was visiting Harper just for a quick peek, and then a coffee fix (caramel macchiato???? am sure that is not the way that is spelt....) in Starbucks.  Am about 15 miles north of Belfast, so not there that often.......but will pm you next time for sure


----------



## hulahoop

In town yesterday: lovely oak bays, plus GORGEOUS plum glace bays (I had to stop and turn round to have another look it was that yummy).

And then a horrid fake oak elgin in town today...


----------



## klp0213

Candydog said:


> I was visiting Harper just for a quick peek, and then a coffee fix (caramel macchiato???? am sure that is not the way that is spelt....) in Starbucks.  Am about 15 miles north of Belfast, so not there that often.......but will pm you next time for sure



I've never been to Harper, sounds fab!

I live in the opposite direction, about 12 miles east, in Bangor.  I don't make it in to Belfast that often either, but would love to meet up some time!


----------



## sarajane

I was sitting in the cafe today with little son & two women came in, one with an oak Roxy & the other a snakeskin one. I actually thought 'ooooh, two Mulberries' until I remembered I was in the Mulberry shop!


----------



## BAYLEY39

oak elgin in tesco today


----------



## Slowhand

Oak Antony in Ikea Southampton yesteday .


----------



## palachan

Saw a beautiful choc Roxanne yesterday in Bath.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a lady with an Oak Mitzy Hobo in Exeter on Saturday.


----------



## klp0213

Today I saw two oak Bays, one newish and one with a lovely patina, as well as a lovely oak Antony.


----------



## travelbunny

Sunday at work in Fat Face: two anthonys, a smallish shoulder bag in congo which I don't know the name of, a really really old bucket shaped Mulberry in v good condition, a fab bright pink crinkle patent Bays (worn with a yellow coat) and the most gorgeous oak bays with a patina to die for. Can you tell I wasn't working very hard!!


----------



## sugarspice

Over the w/e I saw this really stylish (possibly chinese) girl at canary wharf with the most gorgeous patinad oak tooled bayswater. She carried it soo well and I kept staring, I think her partner noticed and then I pretended to study the chicken noodles at the counter! She was just so pretty and the bag looked great on her! It made me consider a tooled bays which I have never done before!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

sarajane said:


> I was sitting in the cafe today with little son & two women came in, one with an oak Roxy & the other a snakeskin one. I actually thought 'ooooh, two Mulberries' until I remembered I was in the Mulberry shop!


----------



## Lina208

was in NCL city today, saw a lady with choc large Anthony (dont know what's it called) and a lady with black Bays!  simply gorgeous


----------



## bluecat_00

I cambridge today I saw an oak Phoebe (the first I've ever seen and it was gorgeous), a black ant, a black jaquetta (the lady had a black mulberry purse but I'm not sure which one it was, had a postmans lock and was big) and the most gorgeous scrummy, soft puddle of red roxy.


----------



## Snowshoe

Today wimbledon car boot lady with a large choc antony , looked lovely


----------



## MissDee

The lady I see a few times a week when parking my car on the way to work (public carpark in luton) but I noticed she had a brick red bays.

If she uses TPF I was the lady giving you "the nod" with the bronze small poppy 

MissDee


----------



## orkneydaisy

at Braehead (glasgow) today saw a blonde girl wearing a grey long cardigan, skinny jeans and sand UGG's and a lovely dark poppy with silver zips, plus a very sophisticated lady with a choc/ginger 'tooled' type bays, difficult to describe, had ginger/oak handles and had tassles hanging off each end, not to everyones taste but I thought it looked FAB!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ooohh I was at Braehead last night .. didnt spot any Mulberry bags tho!! 

I never tend to spot any these days - & believe me I nose at peoples bags ALL the time! I must look like a mugger-in-waiting!!


----------



## orkneydaisy

^^ the two I saw today were just fabulous, they really suited both their wearers, if you know what I mean, I usually only see Mulberry if I'm in the city centre.  I live really close to braehead so I'm there all the time, the staff at starbucks know my order off by heart!:shame:


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oooohh then Im across the river & back a bit from where you are! I'll go to my back window & wave to you now 

Did you see me?   

I honestly gawp at peoples bags all the time. I work in town, just by the Radisson hotel on Argyle St .. & I watch everyone who goes past me. Saw a girl with a Kensington at the bus stop once but thats been about it. How sad!! 

As for Starbucks - strawberry & cream frappacino please


----------



## stannymanny

I saw a lady in Marks & Spencer Fosse Park, Leicester with a mustard Poppy.  It looked lovely & soft.


----------



## michmix

Fushia Mabel spotted at Zara in Cardiff last Thursday!


----------



## maplecottage

I saw me wearing a chocolate antony today lol....sorry it's just so boring in my area at the minute - haven't seen a Mulberry for a while which is unusual - perhaps they are being sold because of the recession.


----------



## travelbunny

^^I think people in my area must be rehoming them as they seem to have quadrupled around here lately...


----------



## samina

I saw a lady carrying an oak roxy while i was on the bus and earlier on the same day in the morning I was on the bus and a lady had a choco roxy...I've got roxy's on the brain...want a purple one!


----------



## Stefy

Its funny how you tend to see more of the bag that you want, its like the universe is teasing you.


----------



## samina

Stefy - Ur sooo right and I also saw a large black antony which I pointed out to my sis who said it looked like a big bib...but Im only after the roxy for now....


----------



## hulahoop

I saw _another _antique glace plum bays today on the next table to me in the work canteen (_very_ strange hardly any mulberries up here).  It looked so soft and squishy and the colour was just gorgeous... I just had to get a second look when the owner walked off....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A lady walked across the road in front of my car (at a crossing - she didnt have a death wish dont worry!) carrying a lovely Oak East West Bays. I went "Ooohh a Mulberry" & my poor mother just rolled her eyes at me. 

Then, to my surprise, she went "That's quite a nice size that bag. I like it"


----------



## orkneydaisy

^^ Told you there were Mulberries everywhere in Glasgow!  I saw an oak roxanne and a green glace Jamie today in the city centre.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> ^^ Told you there were Mulberries everywhere in Glasgow! I saw an oak roxanne and a green glace Jamie today in the city centre.


 
I think I got a tad over-excited in the wrong company! 

I also saw a black Mabel hobo, champagne Mabel, lipstick Bays clutch & black Bays clutch!!

(Ok so the last lot were in the Mulberry shop as I drove past to check what time they open at in the morning   Who cares?! I still spotted them   )


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

PS - What's happening on 8th May? (Apart from me leaving for the USA!!)


----------



## orkneydaisy

Oh god you lucky b*gger!  where in america are you heading to? 

Oh and the answer to your question is; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ETDE0VGJY4


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ooooh you are a Trekkie!! 

Im going to visit my sister in West Haven, Connecticut. We are spending the first few days in New York though (my sister used to live there & we are staying at her old room mate's place in Manhattan). Im thinking I might be heading down Bleecker Street & Madison Avenue .. *cough* .. not for any particular reason you do understand   I leave on 8th May & return on 26th May. My mum is staying until the end of June, the lucky lady!!


----------



## orkneydaisy

^^ Yes am a die hard sci-fi geek!  Gawd New York will be lovely in May, hope you have an amazing time, bet the shopping/sightseeing will be fab!  I think there are some mulberry bargains to be had at the department stores since its not really such a well-known brand over there.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

My mum & sister went Mulberry spotting in Bloomies last year & sent me a photo of my mum holding up a Mabel  How shameful 

Thanks - really looking forward to the break!! (To put it mildly!!)


----------



## alycat

Oh have fun LMM. I'm not jealous. Not jealous at all. No siree 

Always worth checking Bloomies for any bargains. In fact I nearly bought a heavily discounted M by MJ when I was last there (can I say that on this forum?!) but I dithered too long and she was gone!! Probably all for the best really 

I've never been to the Bleeker st store, but Madison Ave was very nice. 

Sounds like you really deserve a great break. Enjoy


----------



## klp0213

LMM, I'm soooooooo jealous of you going to the States!  I'm a US girl and miss it terribly, especially during May.  It's such a lovely time of year with spring popping gloriously and the sun shining most of the time...  Now you've got me all homesick!


----------



## Stefy

Was at the Juicy Couture Sample Sale in Chelsea and saw a gorgeous Oak Bays and a Red Vinyl Roxanne Tote, oh and a Black Antony (mine   )


----------



## sinny

I was in my saturday sightings with my BF, I saw a lovely oak Seth and oak Somerseth tote in Steen og Strøm.. And me wearing a oak ledbury..


----------



## BAYLEY39

vanilla elgin and oak ant today had to stop and stare they were both gorgeous


----------



## Sterre

LOL, was just about to post I saw a vanilla Elgin today!! Mulberry bags are very (VERY) rare overhere so i followed her around....(she was in my shop/at work), she was wearring matching boots and a beautiful coat, very glam!


----------



## maplecottage

Saw a large black Antony on a woman in M&S, and next to her was her (mom or grandmother) and she was carrying an LV neverfull.

I had a4 roxy with me


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

alycat said:


> Oh have fun LMM. I'm not jealous. Not jealous at all. No siree
> 
> Always worth checking Bloomies for any bargains. In fact I nearly bought a heavily discounted M by MJ when I was last there (can I say that on this forum?!) but I dithered too long and she was gone!! Probably all for the best really
> 
> I've never been to the Bleeker st store, but Madison Ave was very nice.
> 
> Sounds like you really deserve a great break. Enjoy


 
Hehe - whoops  I'll say HI to NYC for you .. & yes I WILL be checking out the Mulberry stores over there inc Bloomies


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

klp0213 said:


> LMM, I'm soooooooo jealous of you going to the States! I'm a US girl and miss it terribly, especially during May. It's such a lovely time of year with spring popping gloriously and the sun shining most of the time... Now you've got me all homesick!


 
Awww no - Im sorry!!  You can come with me if you like  I'll even babysit your little one for you so you can go out & have fun!  It'll cost you though - a Mulberry treat


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Saw a black Congo Mulberry bag in Glasgow city centre today. Im not sure of the style name .... but it was in a charity shop!!

TWENTY POUNDS!!!  

Needless to say, I bought it anyway. Not sure what Im going to do with it - it needs some serious TLC & poss a trip to SM to be authenticated but still ....


----------



## Sterre

The Bleeker st one is much smaller than the Madison Ave. They mark up 30% & 50% off just like Mulberry UK (just earlier in season/end of May).

Little off topic, but LMM on Bleeker st is the M by MJ store They always do 70% off all shoes! Be sure to check the sale date  & enjoy your trip!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Sterre said:


> The Bleeker st one is much smaller than the Madison Ave. They mark up 30% & 50% off just like Mulberry UK (just earlier in season/end of May).
> 
> Little off topic, but LMM on Bleeker st is the M by MJ store They always do 70% off all shoes! Be sure to check the sale date  & enjoy your trip!!


 
Oooohh earlier - end of May ... argh!! I hope its when Im there!! Knowing my luck, it will be the day after I leave 

The shoe sale sounds interesting, but sadly I have GREAT BIG HUGE feet, so I doubt anything would fit me


----------



## Sterre

Another place worth going to on Bleeker (or is it Bleecker?) st is the famous cupcake store (the one from SATC) it's on a corner (I believe opposite MJ shoe store)!!!!

Check out the US prices first, with the dollar/pound, UK is 'cheaper'


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Sterre said:


> Another place worth going to on Bleeker (or is it Bleecker?) st is the famous cupcake store (the one from SATC) it's on a corner (I believe opposite MJ shoe store)!!!!
> 
> Check out the US prices first, with the dollar/pound, UK is 'cheaper'


 

Oh yes, The magnolia bakery...................if it was next door to a Mulberry outlet then that would be heaven.......................Oak Roxanne on arm, vanilla latte cupcake in hand/mouth/tummy................oh yes!

............Ells off to Tescos to buy flour to make some cup cakes!

xx


----------



## klp0213

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Awww no - Im sorry!!  *You can come with me if you like  I'll even babysit your little one for you so you can go out & have fun!  It'll cost you though - a Mulberry treat*



Oooh, yes please!  I'd happily give you a Mulberry treat!


----------



## Stefy

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Saw a black Congo Mulberry bag in Glasgow city centre today. Im not sure of the style name .... but it was in a charity shop!!
> 
> TWENTY POUNDS!!!
> 
> Needless to say, I bought it anyway. Not sure what Im going to do with it - it needs some serious TLC & poss a trip to SM to be authenticated but still ....



Oooh bargain!!! You must post pics 

Saw another Oak Bays and gorgeous patina-d Oak Roxy in Oxford St today.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

klp0213 said:


> Oooh, yes please! I'd happily give you a Mulberry treat!


 
I'll let you pick one from my wish list then ... 


Large Pebble Mabel
Large Sand Mabel
Sand Maxi Mabel
Large Stone Maggie
Large Black Maggie
Erm, i think I will stop there


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Stefy said:


> Oooh bargain!!! You must post pics


 
Im going to take some in a minute & pop them on the authenticate thread. If it is not genuine, then it can go back to the charity shop & they can sell it again. (Will take it to another one  )


----------



## roxanne oak

saw a sexy patent navy blue bays in Natwest in Portsmouth on friday. It was GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Snowshoe

Yesterday at Newbury car boot a woman carrying a oulet choccy antique Antony with silver hd. lovely bag.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I almost fell off the seat of the bus in shock on my way home tonight. 

A very glam looking lady got off of my bus & she was carrying ... 

A bright red Vinyl Roxy A4 Tote!!

I cant begin to tell you how shocking it was that I should find someone else in the area with a Mulberry bag .. particularly as she got off the bus in a slightly dodgy area! It was def a genuine one tho!!


----------



## orkneydaisy

^^ LMM Congrats with your bargain charity shop find!  I've been up and down the supposed 'gems' on Byres Rd a million times and can't find anything more cutting edge than vintage cowboy boots!  No mulberries at Braehead today btw....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thanks .. go me   

Oh poo - was hoping to get along Byres Rd at some point. There is meant to be a charity shop there that only sells designer gear. Hmm maybe I wont bother. Or maybe I will go in every day first thing before you  get there   (The one i got the bag in was Cancer Research on Sauchiehall St!!) 

Shame you didnt spot any Mulberry bags at Braehead. Im not there that often, but maybe one day you will say "Saw some ugly boot who got dressed in the dark carrying a stringy Poppy" 

Hope you enjoyed Starbucks ..


----------



## orkneydaisy

^^ I think I know the shop you mean, is it the one just off the end of Byres rd?  My friend told me about it last week.  If so I've not been in that one yet so you may find a gem or two!

And no I didnt enjoy starbucks today, I gave my friend money to get my coffee while I nipped into sainsburys to get juice for the kids (and the obligatory haribo to keep them quiet!) sainsburys was hell on earth, queue took forever, came out of sainsburys, headed towards starbucks in time to see one of the starbucks waiters reach over to the shelf where my friend had put my latte while she got something out of her pram and he chucked my full latte in the bin!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> ^^ I think I know the shop you mean, is it the one just off the end of Byres rd? My friend told me about it last week. If so I've not been in that one yet so you may find a gem or two!
> 
> And no I didnt enjoy starbucks today, I gave my friend money to get my coffee while I nipped into sainsburys to get juice for the kids (and the obligatory haribo to keep them quiet!) sainsburys was hell on earth, queue took forever, came out of sainsburys, headed towards starbucks in time to see one of the starbucks waiters reach over to the shelf where my friend had put my latte while she got something out of her pram and he chucked my full latte in the bin!!!


 
Ive no idea where it is - but perhaps i better get there fast  

Oh how annoying re Starbucks!! I hope you got another one!!!

PS - what on earth are we doing still up??


----------



## orkneydaisy

Yes I got another one plus a voucher for a free coffee  it sooooo was not my day though, wish I'd just stayed in!

I don't sleep very well anyway so am taking the opportunity of having a quiet house to catch up on housework.........and the purse forum  weathers horrible isnt it?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Housework??? You looooney you 

I have to be up at 6.15am - but Im a night owl. I will regret it half way through my day though!  

Glad you sorted the coffee out - what a nitemare. 

I never go anywhere in school hols - not worth the stress


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

PS - Yes the weather is muchly crappy  I hate our weather!! It makes people scared to take their Mulberry bags out & then we dont get to spot them (just trying to keep on topic there  )


----------



## orkneydaisy

I have a navy roxy vinyl tote!  Very glasgow-rain-friendly and can be often spotted at Braehead!  @ you getting up  6.15 am, I'd be dead on my feet! Will say goodnight now and sorry for the O/T chat everyone!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Whoops - alarm went off at 6.15 - I thought "Oooh maybe another 45 mins" .. but instead of adjusting my alarm time, I adjusted the clock time ... woke up thinking "Its helluva bright out there for 7am!!" but it was actually 8am! Duh! So panic shower, ready as quick as possible & out to work  

Saw yet another Roxy tote this morning - gorgeous Oak one this time. The lady carrying the bag was in the same O'Briens as me, also getting her caffiene fix for the day!!  I very nearly spoke to her, but decided she may think I was a tad mental or something. Her bag was gorgeous though ... hmmm! Not another one for my wants list


----------



## maplecottage

LMM I would have chatted to you if it were me carrying the oak roxy lol but alas it wasn't, in a different part of the country to you.

Hope you got to work in time


----------



## samina

I saw a med black Jody yesterday as I got off the train at my home station...I was wearing my Tan Jody at the time.... 

I also saw a very very patina'd in Oak or could even be a Chestnut Brown Bays...this morning at Liverpool Street station.


----------



## orkneydaisy

I love the oak a4 tote but its too sophisticated for me!  LMM if you ever see me at braehead you'd better say hello! (and compliment my bag of course!)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> I love the oak a4 tote but its too sophisticated for me! LMM if you ever see me at braehead you'd better say hello! (and compliment my bag of course!)


 
Im not at Braehead that much & if I am, it tends to be in the evening, but if I do see you, I will chase you & lick your bag to death & then say hi


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

maplecottage said:


> LMM I would have chatted to you if it were me carrying the oak roxy lol but alas it wasn't, in a different part of the country to you.
> 
> Hope you got to work in time


 
Aww thank you. You just never know how people will react though, do you? Some people think its odd that a stranger in a coffee shop is lusting over their handbag  

She looked like she was in a hurry anyway - so prob for the best. 

As for getting to work on time - I am the boss, so it doesnt matter when I get there  Got in with enough time to do my work, which is all that matters


----------



## Snowshoe

Never had a coffee at starbucks always had tea and that sucks oh  had filter coffee once and that sucked also. But the carrot cake is tdf.


----------



## Aventine

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Aww thank you. You just never know how people will react though, do you? *Some people think its odd that a stranger in a coffee shop is lusting over their handbag*
> 
> She looked like she was in a hurry anyway - so prob for the best.
> 
> As for getting to work on time - I am the boss, so it doesnt matter when I get there  Got in with enough time to do my work, which is all that matters


 
It`s Mulberry nation.  Share the love fellow M`s.


----------



## orkneydaisy

^^ I always compliment people when I like their handbag or if they're wearing something nice, I love it when people do it to me, it makes my day!


----------



## palachan

Saw a lovely lavender Rosemary yesterday in Sainsburys


----------



## Snowshoe

I always want to say to people love you Mulberry, but some who i dont.


----------



## maplecottage

Totally agree! Had that happen on the street, even asked where I bought my skirt from, they were so disappointed when I said Paris, but it put a skip in my step 



orkneydaisy said:


> ^^ I always compliment people when I like their handbag or if they're wearing something nice, I love it when people do it to me, it makes my day!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I spotted a lady with a Black Seth at a local Kiddies Animal Park/Farm on Monday.


----------



## Snowshoe

I did say to woman once at a car boot who had a lovely vintage tan and navy small saddle bag. and she smiled and said thank you.  and we had a bit of a chat.  told her if she ever thought of selling   , sell to me


----------



## sugarspice

I spotted a chocolate ledbury, a choclate roxanne, a chocolate euston and a chocolate somerset all in the space of 5 minutes at waterloo station this morning!


----------



## orkneydaisy

Spotted *THE* chic-est woman at Braehead Glasgow this evening in baby gap, wearing a lovely beige wool coat, ballet pumps, tights, floral dress and an oak martha, her hair was bobbed and she had a real french effortlessly stylish look about her.  I sort of stalked her round the shop for a bit but didn't speak to her, I was in awe!


----------



## maplecottage

I'm going to have to keep an eye out for you SS - I pass through Waterloo most weeks - watch out for a stressed out looking woman with long brown hair pushing a pram through the crowds. 



sugarspice said:


> I spotted a chocolate ledbury, a choclate roxanne, a chocolate euston and a chocolate somerset all in the space of 5 minutes at waterloo station this morning!


----------



## sugarspice

Maple you need to keep an eye out for a stressed out brown haired girl without a buggy checking out people's mulberry bags hehe! Ill keep a look out for you too  I pass through at 8:10 every morning and 6:15 every evening!

Orkney, sounds like the kind of thing I do!


----------



## Snowshoe

orkneydaisy said:


> Spotted *THE* chic-est woman at Braehead Glasgow this evening in baby gap, wearing a lovely beige wool coat, ballet pumps, tights, floral dress and an oak martha, her hair was bobbed and she had a real french effortlessly stylish look about her. I sort of stalked her round the shop for a bit but didn't speak to her, I was in awe!


 
 i love the look of martha have always drooled when seen them on ebay


----------



## ratrat

Just back from Bicester - I saw Spaz White Bays, Nude Sumerset tote, Choc Roxy and Black Vinal A4 tote whilst DD was looking for her clothes.  

In Mulberry shop quite lots of sales items stocked (ready for Easter weekend?) but most of them were already mentioned elsewhere in the forum.  No black Julia, Maple - there was Oak Congo Julia for 105 though.


----------



## stannymanny

Lovely oak Blenheim at Fosse Park today.


----------



## orkneydaisy

Snowshoe said:


> i love the look of martha have always drooled when seen them on ebay


 

It was her whole LOOK, she was sooo effortlessly stylish she just made that bag look amazing!  I'm sure I'd look like a pile of c*ap if I carried one! I've never noticed the martha bafore now.......will need to keep a look out 

Nothing too exciting in Glasgow city centre today; large choc ant, small oak ant and numerous oak bays, both real and fake!


----------



## bluecat_00

Oak day in Cambridge today - 2 oak bays, 1 oak e/e bays, 1 oak ledbury, 1 oak ant, oak messenger which was similar to but smaller than a rockley and a choco/oak kensington.  All lovely.


----------



## maplecottage

SS - Will do lol

Ratrat - was it the Zinia, not the Julia? Don't recall the Julia being done in congo but it was definitely done in the Zinia and they are kind of similar - except its strap doesn't detach and it's a bit more rounded on the flap.

Thanks



ratrat said:


> Just back from Bicester - I saw Spaz White Bays, Nude Sumerset tote, Choc Roxy and Black Vinal A4 tote whilst DD was looking for her clothes.
> 
> In Mulberry shop quite lots of sales items stocked (ready for Easter weekend?) but most of them were already mentioned elsewhere in the forum.  No black Julia, Maple - there was Oak Congo Julia for 105 though.


----------



## hulahoop

stannymanny said:


> Lovely oak Blenheim at Fosse Park today.



Did this influence you somewhat stanny?!


----------



## stannymanny

hulahoop said:


> Did this influence you somewhat stanny?!


 

Yes Hula just a touch - couldn't wait to get home & search ebay.  Could not believe my luck - it was obviously meant to be.   

Have had message from MulberryMad it should be arriving on Tuesday.


----------



## cathmenaney

Saw a gorgeous oak Elgin in All Bar One in Glasgow today at lunchtime.....I hadnt had enough Pinot to comment on it though !


----------



## hulahoop

Ha ha  Im not stalking you honest, I was watching that auction (longingly) and then notticed it was sold and the buyer was you!


----------



## hulahoop

cathmenaney said:


> *Saw a gorgeous oak Elgin in All Bar One in Glasgow today at lunchtime.*....I hadnt had enough Pinot to comment on it though !




Nooooooo!!! dont tell me this! Im still attempting to convince myself that the elgin is really not suitable for me and I shouldnt (re)add one to my collection!


----------



## cathmenaney

Mmm.... I never really thought of it as an option for me till then....but now am having really bad (good!) thoughts


----------



## stannymanny

hulahoop said:


> Ha ha  Im not stalking you honest, I was watching that auction (longingly) and then notticed it was sold and the buyer was you!


 
When I woke up this morning I had no inclination to buy a Mulberry, but I had been toying with the idea of a BE but really wanted to see one IRL.  

It was the sighting (on a very young girl!!!) that made me lust for one together with enabling from my DD.  Like many other Tpfers I am working on one out one in & as I have just sold 2 & only bought 1 there was room for another.  Looking forward to Tuesday when it should arrive.  

If you ever see an oak Blenhein in Groby it could be me visiting the in-laws.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I'll keep my eye out!


----------



## klp0213

In the airport on Wednesday I saw a gorgeous well-used oak Roxy with a stunning patina.  Then in Birmingham today I saw a black E/W Maggie, an oak Bays and a black Alana.

ETA: forgot about the two oak Brynmore bags I spotted, carried by some very smart looking guys.


----------



## looby loo

I thinki Sheffield ladies are Mulberry mad as every where I turn I seem to be bumping into them esp oak bays!


----------



## BAYLEY39

at the designer outlet today -had a craving for lindt chocolate so popped into to grab a couple of bars and spotted a lady carrying a choc congo hellier


----------



## Mrs Mc

I spotted a LOVELY oak mitzy messenger on a very stylish but heavily pregnant lady in york yesterday.... Wanted to stroke the bag.... Had extreme Mulberry envy as was v close to getting one the other week but was frugal with my budget got 2 bags from the outlet instead!!!! XX


----------



## Lady Farquar

Hi Ladies
Think I spotted a Mulberry in Chesterfield earlier today - but not a style I'm familiar with.
It was quite small, but 'boxy' (sort of like an Alana, but perhaps a little smaller) with a flapover front with postman's lock fastening and it looked like the flapover part had some tooling to it?
Had one shoulder strap which looked like it had a buckle adjustment.
Had to be careful that I didn't get funny looks as I kept gawping at it from a couple of tables away! DH said I should've asked the mystery lady about it as my eyes had two Mulberry trees in them, but I chickened out!!
What do you think it could've been?


----------



## maplecottage

I think there was a mini alana made, going to see if I can find the name for you.

x


----------



## alycat

^^Yes there was Maple, I can't remember the name either. I'm thinking it might have begun with a 'P', but I'm really not sure


----------



## ratrat

^^ P?  Pasadina...no that wasn't boxy - may be it wasn't Mulberry - pls ignore me.

I saw fluffy leopard Bays in Old Amersham today - she was wearing matching high heel.  Lovely but bit scary to be honest!


----------



## maplecottage

The mini alana is called the "PORTOBELLO".

Thanks Aly for confirming its existance, I remember reading about the mini alana some time ago.


----------



## stannymanny

Saw an Alana in Asda today - nice looking bag.  DD thought it looked as if it had a face.


----------



## hulahoop

I saw a large chocolate antony today.

A new handbag shop has sprung up in the old part of town near where I live   It mainly stocks radley and tula and another handbag brand I cant remember the name of! Anyway I got chatting to the owner, as she spotted my oak rosemary, turns out she is a mulberry girl too

Wonder If I could convince her to try and stock Mulberry...:wondering


----------



## BAYLEY39

oak roxy and putty somerset messenger today


----------



## klp0213

Chocolate Joel, oak Mitzy messenger and a black Roxy today in Birmingham.


----------



## BAYLEY39

been into york today with ledbury and spotted large oak ant on a guy -looked really great


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

BAYLEY39 said:


> been into york today with ledbury and spotted large oak ant on a guy -looked really great


 
The guy or the bag ...  ???


----------



## BAYLEY39

^^^both


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ahh bonus then


----------



## BAYLEY39

must sai it is the first time irl i have seen mulberry on a guy


----------



## Cat_uk

I saw a stunning blonde girl with an immaculate looking Oak Bays yesterday in Cardiff town centre. It made me realise its time to bring out my mulberries!


----------



## mamabenny

Spotted at the Munster vs Ospreys Heineken Cup Quarter Final today-a gorgeous Oak Antony (would love one sometime) and a Kensington in Cream (not sure the proper name for the colour)
Go Munster


----------



## pooky83

mamabenny said:


> spotted at the munster vs ospreys heineken cup quarter final today-a gorgeous oak antony (would love one sometime) and a kensington in cream (not sure the proper name for the colour)
> go munster




ita


----------



## sdkitty

I saw a woman in Laughlin Nevada yesterday with what looked like a Mabel in a gold color.  I was wondering if she was British as you don't see a lot of designer bags in Laughlin, never mind Mulberry.


----------



## ratrat

Saw a girl yesterday in Beconsfield with Choc Roxy, with the top flap standing up (iykwim).  Gorgeous choc!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ You are making me drool just thinking about it!!


----------



## Cat_uk

I wonder if we ever spot each other???


----------



## BAYLEY39

^^^^^


----------



## numnut

Went to Lyme Regis Easter Sunday (staying at Portland Bill) and saw 2 Mulberries, as I sat watching the world go by. A baby pink Mabel and a brown congo ledbury. Happy days in the sunshine!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was heading into town by bus today to take black Poppy in to be repaired ... & a girl got on the bus carrying a metallic bronze Bayswater!!


----------



## orkneydaisy

oooh lovely!  how was the shop today, was it busy?  and who served you?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

It was dead as a dodo in there today ... my mummy & I were the only ones in there - apart from the two SA's. 

Robert served me ... he is so nice. (Said his sister uses TPF!!) There was a young female SA in there too - have seen her once before but not sure of her name.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

They are still recruiting for a part time SA .... if only I were about 20 dress sizes smaller


----------



## orkneydaisy

they seem to be having a big turnover of staff in there recently!  don't know why, it'd be a fab job to have!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I agree ... I would love it!! Not just for the discount either!!  

Think I may have turned my mum onto Mulberry today - tho she still thinks they are a waste of money  She likes the Bays clutch & also the Somserset shoulder bag .. so perhaps one day Santa might get her one


----------



## klp0213

I saw a gorgeous choc Bays (why oh why did I sell mine???), an oak Bays with stunning patina, and an oak Phoebe today.


----------



## maplecottage

Because you find them a pain in the behind to use KLP 

You've done good with your collection KLP, you know exactly the ones you use and what works best for you


----------



## klp0213

You're so right Maple!  I still love the look of the Bays though, it's soooo pretty!

Today I saw a vanilla Bays, a black Roxy and an oak Roxy.  Also saw an oak Bays but it turned out to be fake!


----------



## Jenova

Girl with a nice well used Oak Toby going into a shop in North Laine area of Brighton.


----------



## BAYLEY39

today whilst at work saw 2 small ants outlet ones without the pockets
1 x antique glace tan
1 x black nvt with silver h/w


----------



## looby loo

Today I spied an oak elgin in what must be the farthest point of any mulberry sighting today ... Lands End !!!


----------



## Cat_uk

I was at Alton Towers yesterday and saw a whole host of designer bags (which I couldn't quite believe, I had an old rucksack!) Anyway I did spot an Oak tooled Bayswater. I just hope she didn't go on any of the water rides with it


----------



## Rani

I was out with the kids on Sunday at the Natural History and Science museums and saw a Fuschia medium mabel (which looked really nice), an oak sommerset tote, a chocolate Anthony and a black mitzy messenger. All the bags looked good on the people wearing them. I was using LV Saleya PM because I was afraid of rainspots on my Mulberries and the weather was a bit drizzly that day.


----------



## riffraff

looby loo said:


> Today I spied an oak elgin in what must be the farthest point of any mulberry sighting today ... Lands End !!!


 


I was channel hopping last night and spied an Oak Ledbury on a programme with Gok, model insisted on carrying it the wrong way round though


----------



## maplecottage

Out for dinner with DH in Charlotte Street, Bloomsbury, London this evening and saw the most divine black bayswater on a girl going into a restaurant with friends, probably in her mid to late 20's - it didn't look like darwin leather though, it had a beautiful sheen to it (perhaps goatskin) with silver hardware - it was stunning!!

Then on our way back saw a large Maggie handbag in a gunmetal metallic leather on a teenage girl, sorry to maggie lovers but it was yucky....


----------



## Lina208

riffraff said:


> I was channel hopping last night and spied an Oak Ledbury on a programme with Gok, model insisted on carrying it the wrong way round though




 u saw that too?? aint the ledbury soo cutee!!


----------



## numnut

Saw a lipstick pink messenger mitzy at Guildford station - absolutely gorgoeus!


----------



## Toothfairy4

One of my patients had an Oak Emmy yesterday - gorgeous!


----------



## sugarspice

Lipstick Pink Bays at Waterloo station today along with two oak roxannes (one after the other) and an Elgin in Tan and lilac woven leather!


----------



## Jenova

Handsome young Oak Seth out shopping in Sydney Street Brighton this afternoon.


----------



## hulahoop

Couple of oak bays and a red bays in Nottm yesterday, plus a fake oak roxanne and a fake black one.

A few small antonys in York today, and the most gorgeous patinated oak phoebe I have ever seen!


----------



## pulpedfiction

Kept forgetting to post this:

Was down in London the other week [from le North] and out to dinner with my friend in Covent Garden. A girl at the next table got up to go to the toilet and picked up her bag - a purple shimmy! I just kept staring - I wanted to stroke it, the leather looked lovely! I think its funny that I recognised it so quickly, its not as instantly recognisable as say a Roxy, but I knew straight away it was a Mulberry.

I hadn't been overly mad on the shimmy before then, but it went up in my estimations!


----------



## sugarspice

Gorgeous Squishy Oak Rosemary on oxford street yesterday


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ wish mine was like that!


----------



## Jenova

How many times have you worn it?


----------



## hulahoop

Quite a few now I would say, maybe 20?  Ive had it since Jan 2007 aswell.......


----------



## pulpedfiction

Has anyone noticed a tv advert for a product beginning with "D-" ist for upset stomachs/incontinence/something in that area. There are 4 girls in it (complete SATC ripoff) and I'm 99% sure one of the girls has a pink Euston!


----------



## klp0213

^^I saw that too!  It's a lavender Euston!


----------



## sugarspice

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ wish mine was like that!



Hula, use it and squish it up!!


----------



## klp0213

I completely forgot about the two bags I saw on my last day in Birmingham:  an oak Congo (printed??) leather Kensington and a printed choc Bays, both totally fab but I really gawked at the oak Kensington!  The girl carrying it must have thought I was a nutter!


----------



## bluecat_00

DH and I took our girls to Paradise Wildlife park yesterday and I saw 1 oak ant, 1 black ant (looked very stylish, why does my damson ant not look stylish? Oh, because its on me!) and a largish oak tote thing that was square, short web shoulder strap (too short imho) with zip top and Mulberry fob on the outside.  I had Mitzy messenger and fell in love with it over again!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

pulpedfiction said:


> Has anyone noticed a tv advert for a product beginning with "D-" ist for upset stomachs/incontinence/something in that area. There are 4 girls in it (complete SATC ripoff) and I'm 99% sure one of the girls has a pink Euston!


 
Im glad you mentioned that. I noticed it ages ago & kept meaning to pop it on here .. but I have a brain like a sieve!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Got to work at lunchtime (lazy I know, but who cares!!) & was standing having a chat with the concierge, when an oak Bays flew past me at high speed, attached to a crazed mad woman in a rush   who then flew into the lift!


----------



## Jenova

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Got to work at lunchtime (lazy I know, but who cares!!) & was standing having a chat with the concierge, when an oak Bays flew past me at high speed, attached to a crazed mad woman in a rush   who then flew into the lift!



Clearly a witch if she flew - did she have a Mulberry broomstick?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Jenova said:


> Clearly a witch if she flew - did she have a Mulberry broomstick?


 
Yes, but it was clearly a fake .. as she required the use of the lift!


----------



## Jenova

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Yes, but it was clearly a fake .. as she required the use of the lift!



 oh dear what a tell-tale sign!

(Why have I started fancying that odd red-haired man on CSI Miami?)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

(I have no idea. Do you have a temperature?)


----------



## hulahoop

sugarspice said:


> Hula, use it and squish it up!!



 I am using it, but it still looks like new


----------



## riffraff

Saw a Mum and her Daughter in Starbucks both were carrying Mulberries, a ginger Annie and a style I didn't recognise in nappa leather, one strap with pockets on the either end.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

The lady I always see at the gym had a Large Black Antony today.


----------



## looby loo

Its funny now that spring is finally here, all I seem to be seeing is oak Mulberries getting their outings after a long winter. Esp noting a lot of Oak Rosies, counted 4 or 5 at Bicester!


----------



## Snowshoe

saw a young woman very slim carrying a large red vinyl roxanne tote just out side the uni @ virgina water today, the bag drown her tiny fram and looked silly.


----------



## pooky83

Saw a girl with a lovely Oak Bays (gorgeous patina) outside Clements (a coffee shop) on Botanic Avenue (Belfast)- even thought I should have got an Oak instead of a choc! Pointed it out to my boyfriend, who took absolutely no notice


----------



## klp0213

Saw a gorgeous oak Bays carried by a very elegant looking lady today.


----------



## maplecottage

I saw a beautiful oak Elgin on its way to Tunbridge Wells on a beautiful petite asian woman.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Snowshoe said:


> saw a young woman very slim carrying a large red vinyl roxanne tote just out side the uni @ virgina water today, the bag drown her tiny fram and looked silly.


 
Ooohh I used to live in Virginia Water - on the Wentworth Estate. 

I bet there are GAZILLIONS of Mulberry bags around there


----------



## looby loo

Olive Elgin and fushia milton tote at the school gates today


----------



## bluecat_00

short fat white legs in short shorts and a midriff skimming skintight top with boobs hanging out at the school gates today.


----------



## hulahoop




----------



## travelbunny

bluecat_00 said:


> short fat white legs in short shorts and a midriff skimming skintight top with boobs hanging out at the school gates today.


 
Don't be so hard on yourself... Only joking obviously, that's the sort of thing my Dad would say to me. Sounds like quite a sight - was it a mum? 

I saw a couple of lovely anthonys around town today.


----------



## bluecat_00

travelbunny said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself...


Didn't I leave myself open to that one - PMSL


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

@ bluecat ... 

I saw a lady carrying a printed leather black Bays last night ... 

.. oh & just happened to be walking past the TV at work (nanny job!) yesterday .. & one of those mad daytime sales programmes was on (not cash in the attic but one like it - think it was on before that) .. & I just had this weird thought that I was going to see a Mulberry bag on there. So I stopped & watched & about 2 mins later, a lady came up to the stall & went to pay for something ... out of her Mulberry purse   (No idea what kind - only really saw the zip pull!!)


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^^Are you psychic????

Saw a lady at the train station today in Huntingdon with a lovely oak Kensington. I was wearing Oak Ant and running after 3 small blonde lads ( just in case it was another tpfer i saw)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

flyvetjo said:


> ^^^^Are you psychic????


 
It has been known for me to have some sort of psychic things happen in the past. 

I do wonder about myself sometimes ...


----------



## Jenova

eerie feeling coming on


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Jenova said:


> eerie feeling coming on


 


I had a dream about the Lockerbie plane crash the night before it happened  I told my friends all the details of the dream the next morning on the way to school ... & it then happened that night 

I used to live in London .. & one day was walking around Covent Garden when I suddenly announced that I thought we were going to bump into a fave celebrity of ours ... I turned the corner & went smack bang into him 


There have been lots of other times .. I wont scare you all too much!!


----------



## klp0213

LMM, I've been having premonition dreams for years!  Nothing as exciting as what you've had, but interesting nonetheless.  I always feel I'm having deja vu and suddenly realise I've dreamed (usually years ago) about the situation I'm in at that precise moment - the people there and the place itself.  It's weird but cool at the same time.

Now if only I could make my dreams tell me the winning lottery numbers!


----------



## Jenova

Oak Anthony - down near the sea - in Brighton.  Woman looked unhappy at me staring.


----------



## nat_79

Gorgeous battered Oak Phoebe on girl on Selfridges Manchester


----------



## hulahoop

Oak fest in Nottingham today  A beautiful, completely and utterly drool-worthy gorgeous oak elgin stood in front of me in the queue in Gap  ... so gorgeous it was that i had to repeat to myself; *_I sold mine because it was too heavy... I sold mine because it was too heavy...I sold mine because it was too heavy_* several times, to stop the * *I MUST HAVE ONE NOW** mentality engulfing mind and brain 

Also spotted large and small oak antonys, oak roxanne and a lovely battered oak bays


----------



## Toothfairy4

Lovely choc elgin in edinburgh yesterday, carried by a lady at a dental conference! x


----------



## Snowshoe

Poppy Hobo in choocy with silver shiney hardwear @ car boot in Aldershot today woman was at my stall with her mother and i could not resist asking is thats a Mulberry  she said yes it was i asked her which one she said she didnt know it name but i told her what i thought it was the zipper on the front gave it away it was lush , she said she bought it at heathrow airport, i even got to have a quick hold.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Snowshoe said:


> Poppy Hobo in choocy with silver shiney hardwear @ car boot in Aldershot today woman was at my stall with her mother and i could not resist asking is thats a Mulberry she said yes it was i asked her which one she said she didnt know it name but i told her what i thought it was the zipper on the front gave it away it was lush , she said she bought it at heathrow airport, i even got to have a quick hold.


 
I have one of those. It's gorgeous .. but I just havent used it


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

In Lymington yesterday I saw an Oak Somerset Shopper (small) and an Oak Roxy A4 Tote.  Both were lovely!


----------



## nat_79

At work today, one of the patient's Mum had a Oak Bays, was pristine! Reminded me how much I love a battered Bays!


----------



## numnut

Did some interviewing at the weekend in Oxford and 2 candidates has "posh bags!" - a chocolate Phoebe (which she admitted came from Bicester!) and a christain dior graucho. Totally unprofessional of me - but had to comment on both!


----------



## Snowshoe

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I have one of those. It's gorgeous .. but I just havent used it


 

it was so yummy made me want one real bad as i dont have any choc bags


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Snowshoe said:


> it was so yummy made me want one real bad as i dont have any choc bags


 
Im sure it could be arranged


----------



## liljaforever

I saw Oak Bays on the Underground and black Mitzy Tote in South London today


----------



## bamberio

On my way to work in Leeds this morning I spotted a lady carrying a stone east west Maggie which looked gorgeous


----------



## Cat_uk

I saw loads of Oak Antony's in Cardiff at the weekend (3 I think?). I saw some the last time I was there, maybe HoF there has had them on sale or something???


----------



## Slowhand

Marks & Sparks in Camberley today the first time this year - 35 miles from where I live in Newbury I bumped into my sister who hadn't been to the shop for 2 years !!!  she  lives miles away in Maidenhead - she was wearing a black vintage bag that I don't know the name of. I couldn't believe it.

I had just finished stalking a beautiful ginger (?) Annie - trying to see it from all angles. I had never seen one IRL before...and loved it.


----------



## klp0213

On my travels this weekend I spied a chocolate Rockley messenger with bronze hardware - the combination was lovely - as well as a well-loved oak Phoebe and a ginger (I think) large Antony.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A lady behind me in the "Q" in Marks & Spencers in Glasgow today, carrying a gorgeous black Bays. 

I so wish I could get one ... we dont get on tho


----------



## Rani

At Legoland today I so black poppy satchel, black anthony and an oak phoebe about to be sprayed with water from one of the rides! I left my Mulberries safe at home. I'm not such a risk taker.....wish I was then maybe my bags might get to have a day out.


----------



## flyvetjo

I'm with you Rani- my Mulbs would not get anywhere near a water ride!!!!!! Out of interest Rani- how was legoland? I've never been but have 3 lads ( 7 year old twins and a 4 year old) and think they'd love it. Is there plenty for their age group?


----------



## Slowhand

flyvetjo said:


> I'm with you Rani- my Mulbs would not get anywhere near a water ride!!!!!! Out of interest Rani- how was legoland? I've never been but have 3 lads ( 7 year old twins and a 4 year old) and think they'd love it. Is there plenty for their age group?



Butting in here - but we lived nearby and had a season pass for for 3 years when my boys were primary age -and it is brilliant. We literally went dozens of times - sometimes just for 2 hours and never got bored.  We went there rather than duck feeding and swing pushing in the park ! Especialy  when the weather was bad it was great because no mud involved ! 
Masses to look at - ride on -shows to watch - even making lego models. 
It is perfect for under 11's. 
Only criticism - the food outlets are poor - expensive and slow.


----------



## Rani

Jo, I am sure your children would love it. My daughter is 8 and son is 5 and there were loads of rides for their age. They were able to enjoy the same rides and they really enjoyed looking at the mini lego displays. I think Legoland  makes a great family day out for young families. However there are long queues to put up with but the kids didn't seem to mind.


----------



## sarajane

Slowhand said:


> Marks & Sparks in Camberley today the first time this year - 35 miles from where I live in Newbury I bumped into my sister who hadn't been to the shop for 2 years !!! she lives miles away in Maidenhead - she was wearing a black vintage bag that I don't know the name of. I couldn't believe it.
> 
> I had just finished stalking a beautiful ginger (?) Annie - trying to see it from all angles. I had never seen one IRL before...and loved it.


 

I always have a trip to The Meadows when I go home to see my mum and my in-laws who are down the road in Camberley. How amazing that you bumped into your sister though!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

sarajane said:


> I always have a trip to The Meadows when I go home to see my mum and my in-laws who are down the road in Camberley. How amazing that you bumped into your sister though!


 
I used to shop there all the time when I lived in Virginia Water. Lovely area & that M&S ... FAB!!  

On the spotting bags note though - a new-ish looking Oak Roxy in Tesco near me today!


----------



## Jenova

Lovely young Oak Bayswater braving the spots of rain in Brighton today.


----------



## klp0213

Smooshy looking small oak Antony today in Holywood at the medieval fayre.


----------



## BAYLEY39

marks and spencer annie inspired bag carried in mulberry today -the owner was eyeing up the multi ants 

really thought the bag looked ''cheap'' imo


----------



## cathmenaney

Two stylish sisters (at least they looked similar!) in Princes Square Glasgow yesterday...one with a Somerset tote, the other with what looked like a large Antony....my two non Mulberry lover friends were wondering what was distracting me!


----------



## Snowshoe

Carboot bordon @ country market garden spoted a young woman with a choc bayswater on the shoulder and boy it looked so cool. she was dressed very casual like in jeans with a short jacket and it looked great on her.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Bright green Spazzwhatsit Maggie at Starbucks in Braehead shopping centre this afternoon.   

Also saw the most gorgeous woman, with the cutest little girl in the world ... who SHOULD have been carrying a Mulberry, but wasnt!!


----------



## orkneydaisy

^^^ hey you forgot to mention me!  But then again I didnt have a mulberry today either!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry




----------



## orkneydaisy

I'm nothing if not impecably modest and witty to boot!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> I'm nothing if not impecably modest and witty to boot!


 


Did the wee monkey make it around M&S ok? Where on EARTH does she get all her energy??


----------



## orkneydaisy

yes she tore round M&S straight to where the percy pigs are!!!  then demanded to be carried by her daddy, we also bought a plant and OH is a bit nervous about court tomorrow so I bought him M&S cupcakes, have you had them yet? theyre fab!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> yes she tore round M&S straight to where the percy pigs are!!! then demanded to be carried by her daddy, we also bought a plant and OH is a bit nervous about court tomorrow so I bought him M&S cupcakes, have you had them yet? theyre fab!


 
 

Will put them on my list for when I get back. I must NOT spend any money in M&S before I go away  

Ahh she is funny, bless her. Incredibly cute too!!   A girl after my own heart ... Percy Pigs are YUM!!


----------



## nat_79

A am totally addicted to the M&S toasted teacakes they serve in their little instore cafes. I have put on nearly a stone io three months and am blaming it on them!


----------



## orkneydaisy

theyre lovely, they come in carrot cake, belgian choc and strawberry jam, tonnes of icing and really soft sponge!

Ame really is a character isn't she?!  She's a real foodie too, her brother isnt bothered what he eats.  Did you get anything nice at the shops?


----------



## orkneydaisy

nat_79 said:


> A am totally addicted to the M&S toasted teacakes they serve in their little instore cafes. I have put on nearly a stone io three months and am blaming it on them!


 
I have to admit I've only ever been in a M&S cafe once!  And I think I only got a milkshake for my son, teacakes sounds yum though, I love comfort food!


----------



## divalovesbags

went trafford center, could not memorize what i have spotted enough. loads of bays, phoebes, roxys, anthonys also lvs
seen poppy in rl, and it looked stunning.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> theyre lovely, they come in carrot cake, belgian choc and strawberry jam, tonnes of icing and really soft sponge!
> 
> Ame really is a character isn't she?! She's a real foodie too, her brother isnt bothered what he eats. Did you get anything nice at the shops?


 
Just a long top ... that Im not even sure I like  Ahh well!


----------



## nat_79

orkneydaisy said:


> I have to admit I've only ever been in a M&S cafe once! And I think I only got a milkshake for my son, teacakes sounds yum though, I love comfort food!


 

They are usually full of oaps! My friends think I am mad as they prefer and Latte and panini at Neros or Starbucks and I always drag them into good ol M&S for a pot of tea and toasted tea cake!


----------



## klp0213

Daisy, your DD sounds sooooo cute!

nat79, I'm intrigued by thse teacakes you've had at M&S.  I've never had one but I think I'll make a point to try one!

Yesterday in TK Maxx I saw a young woman carrying and oak & choc Belgrave (I think).  It looked lovely!


----------



## bluecat_00

The only Mulberry I saw yesterday was Sarah Lancashire's character in "All the Small Things" she had a choco seth and now I want one even more.


----------



## blueberryuk

^^^^yes she looks great with her choc seth........I do like that programme. As a professional muso it's great it's based around choirs & singing, hope it encourages more people to sing!

As for Mulberry spotting, I saw lots yest. (Went to Canterbury & back on the train, from SW London). Saw couple of oak elgins, sure it was 2 different ladies at Clapham. Also saw oak rosie, very glad to see her put on the platform floor, like to see people not too precious with their bags! Saw all the usual bayswaters. And on way home sure it was a plum glace roxy at Canterbury - she looked like a student though, so impressive!!


----------



## pixargirl

I'm starting to see more Mulberry bags in NY.  Saw one today as I was getting off the subway.  Totally beat up chocolate Bayswater.  It looked pretty great.  Also saw an ombre Bayswater in the lobby of my office building a few weeks ago.


----------



## sugarspice

Lavender Phoebe and a very rare Ochre Bays at waterloo station yesterday!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

pixargirl said:


> I'm starting to see more Mulberry bags in NY. Saw one today as I was getting off the subway. Totally beat up chocolate Bayswater. It looked pretty great. Also saw an ombre Bayswater in the lobby of my office building a few weeks ago.


 
Watch out for a large Sand Mabel from this weekend onwards


----------



## Jenova

sugarspice said:


> Lavender Phoebe and a very rare Ochre Bays at waterloo station yesterday!



WOW an Ochre Bays - love that colour.  I have always wanted an Ochre Roxy.


----------



## klp0213

Saw a red Mabel the other day.  It looked great and the girl carrying it was super glam.


----------



## bluecat_00

^^^^^ Wonder if glam red mabel girl was me?  Only joking I am totally unglamorous


----------



## klp0213

Lol!  If you happened to be in Northern Ireland then it could have been you!


----------



## AudreyII

Yellow(Gold?) Poppy in the bar @ Malmaison Aberdeen last weekend.


----------



## looby loo

Ok the most unglamorous mulberry sighting.!!! Lavender euston in a tv ad for some kind of stool softener..................nice!


----------



## mssw157

Saw a chic girl with an oak printed bays yesterday in Dublin.


----------



## hulahoop

Oak fest in town this morning! Never usually seem many mulberrys at all where I live but today there was oak emmy, oak kensington, oak annie, large oak antony and choc mollie.


----------



## Stefy

At Westfield yesterday I saw an Oak Anthony, Bays and another unidentified Mulberry.  Also popped into the store and tried out the Black Calfhair Bays which is absoloutely gorg (so soft) and also the cracked black bays.


----------



## klp0213

Yesterday in Belfast I saw a large black Poppy, a gorgeous large black Knightsbridge and what appeared to be a white E/W Bays with silver twist lock.  Wasn't close enough to tell if it was authentic or not.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I just keep seeing Antony Messengers (the large ones).  I'm longing to see a different Mulberry.


----------



## Jenova

How strange, I am only a few miles away but I tend to see small Ants (always in Oak).


----------



## travelbunny

Saw a horrible fake Elgin today The colour (meant to be oak) was disgusting and it had a huge 'mulberry' tree right in the middle of the bag, in black stitching....


----------



## Jenova




----------



## travelbunny

^Absolutely!!


----------



## sugarspice

Lavendar effie in Angel yesterday evening, almost twisted my neck  trying to catch a glimpse of it from the bus!


----------



## hulahoop

^^ fabulous isnt it! I have only ever seen one on ebay, if there was another one I might be tempted to bid...


----------



## Cat_uk

I saw a large Antony in Shrewsbur on Saturday, I noticed the bag and looked up and it was my friend from work. I admitted to DH that I spotted her bag before her  Oh dear!


----------



## sugarspice

Cat thats funny!

Hula, I hope one comes up soon for you!


----------



## Snowshoe

choccy small Antony car boot windsor race course and actually spoke to the woman and tld her it looked fab on her we ended up having a nice covo and she was so shocked when i told her how many mulberries i had.


----------



## pollyp79

saw two women together with identical oak bays in bham city centre today - very classy


----------



## Stefy

On South Molten Street I saw a Choco Roxy which looked a bit battered, also saw a woman with a v large Mulberry carrier bag, wonder what she scored.

Also saw another Choco Roxy outside Dorothy Perkins, but she had it with the top flap sticking upwards.


----------



## BAYLEY39

aqua roxy at york station and horrible fake large antony


----------



## maplecottage

Saw a oak bays at Charing Cross Station - was trying to work the bag out as it was open topped but realised she had tucked the flap in her bag for easier access, voila tote bays!

Then I saw an oak Antony.

And I had a4 Roxy which got rained on!! Collonil made absolutely no difference, time to pull the nourisher out then I think.


----------



## hulahoop

Chocolate bays, 2 oak roxannes, choc and oak small antonys, choc large antony and choc mollie in Nottingham today.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I almost wet myself in Bloomies in NYC  - was trying on some UGGs when I spotted a choc Antony & an oak Antony .... I was so excited!!  

Tad sad, but its pretty exciting to see them over here 

Then spotted LOTS of Mulberry bags ...but in the Mulberry shop on Madison Ave!! 

Walked in with my sand Mabel & the nice male SA said "Ahh you are familiar with the brand then?"!!

Erm yes .... just a tad 

They had 3 bags hidden away that were on sale - gold metallic bays, bronze metallic bays & gorgeous green e/w bays! Mentioned them in the sales thread!!


----------



## klp0213

^Lol!  I would have been excited too LMM!

Sounds like you're having a great time on holiday!  Wish I were there.  Somehow didn't make it into your suitcase before you left....


----------



## travelbunny

Popped to the library on campus and saw two Mulberry's - a purple roxanne tote (looked like coated canvas?) and a turquoise Mitzy hobo. I never liked these before but she looked so good with it, it just looked to be the perfect summer bag and now I want one. Sigh....in ostrich!!


----------



## sugarspice

THE most gorgeous green bays in ostrich skin in bicester village outlet a couple of weeks ago. 

It was the most gorgeous shade of green ever, not a dark forest green, it had a bit more life to it.. was a light shade of forest green and just so rich and fab looking in ostrich skin. It was over £1000 even with the reduction and a lady picked it up and bought it right in front of me boohoo!! I want something in ostrich too now!


----------



## klp0213

The other day I saw a battered small oak Antony.  The leather had turned that dark shade that oak gets as it ages.  It was lovely!


----------



## travelbunny

sugarspice said:


> THE most gorgeous green bays in ostrich skin in bicester village outlet a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> It was the most gorgeous shade of green ever, not a dark forest green, it had a bit more life to it.. was a light shade of forest green and just so rich and fab looking in ostrich skin. It was over £1000 even with the reduction and a lady picked it up and bought it right in front of me boohoo!! I want something in ostrich too now!


 

I saw that! It was hanging up behind the counter wasn't it?? The colour was nice but I didn't think the hardware went very well, it would have been amazing with silver. Oh to be able to just buy things like that


----------



## nat_79

Spotted today in John Lewis, Trafford Centre, the most gorgeous cream Poppy, never thought much of the Poppy before but IRL was majorly lusting after it. Also saw battered Black Bays and small oak Antony


----------



## sugarspice

travelbunny said:


> I saw that! It was hanging up behind the counter wasn't it?? The colour was nice but I didn't think the hardware went very well, it would have been amazing with silver. Oh to be able to just buy things like that



Yes! It was the one behind the counter! I was so smitten by the colour from afar that I didnt pay any attention to the hardware.. was it a dull gold or a bright gold?


----------



## travelbunny

Do you know I don't remember....I just know that it stood out to me as not really going-perhaps it was bright??! Not sure!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

klp0213 said:


> ^Lol! I would have been excited too LMM!
> 
> Sounds like you're having a great time on holiday! Wish I were there. Somehow didn't make it into your suitcase before you left....


 
It looked like they were friends shopping together! I shrieked like a mad woman  

Sorry I didnt manage to fit you in the suitcase ... the taxi turned up & I figured you were running late, so I had to go


----------



## Tote Girl

Vanilla Bays on the Central Line today, very nice.


----------



## samina

orange poppy with silver hardware it was soooooooooo zingy!


----------



## Rani

Antiqued roxy A4 tote in Lipstick in Monsoon in Victoria Station. I was so surprised at how I followed the owner around the shop just to get a good look at her lovely bag. Believe me it's not easy when you are the only two people in the shop! Hope I was not too obvious!  This bag looks really nice in Lipstick antiqued leather, perfect for summer. The only thing that puts me off is that it is white inside. (Saw this on the Mulberry website, not whilst stalking!)


----------



## maplecottage

Oak glorious oak.....

Waterloo station today:

Oak Joel, woman spruced up hope she wasn't a tpfr she was a sourpuss!

Oak somerset?? Messenger if they ever did one in this style - woman with long brown straight hair and her child next to her.

London bridge station:

Divine oak printed bayswater

Sloane square

Black cracked patent bayswater.

Me: oak a4 roxy


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Yesterday in Asda, mum and daughter (I think) with large choc and oak anthony each.  It was like an anthony convention as I was wearing my choc anthony too!


----------



## travelbunny

Purple coated canvas bays and I think an oak emmy in town today...


----------



## Jenova

Gorgeous Annie hanging from the back of a stylish mum's pushchair on the The Level in Brighton yesterday.  Not sure if it was Oak developing a truly lovely colour or Ginger.  Stunning bag!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I went to Bath on Saturday - I saw:-

Oak and Choc Phoebe,
2 Oak Bays,
Black Blenheim,
Black Belgrave,
Black Kensington,
Large Blue Roxy Tote,
Oak Roxanne,
Coral Jody (large),
Stone Seth
Oak Joel,
Oak Seth
2 Oak Antony's and
Oak Double Zipped Purse.

but I was amazed that there is actually no-where in Bath to buy Mulberry.  I presume that Bath people go to Shepton Mallet.


----------



## ladycornflake

^^Used to be able to buy it at Jolly's, but no more!
Cribbs Causeway and Cabot's Circus are both within 20 minutes away, so there is a silver lining.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Heathrow Terminal 5 today - this morning - oh man Im tired ... anyway - small black Ant & choc/oak Emmy! 

Oh & me with my sand Mabel. Walked into the Mulberry shop in T5 & the SA nearly drooled all over Mabel


----------



## maplecottage

Followed purple patent mabel to station this morning.

DH was thrilled with himself when he said, don't tell me, it's a mabel right? LOL He was so pleased with himself, even said aren't you proud of my Mulberry spotting skills!!

Yes he needs to keep those thoughts between me and him I think lol.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Heathrow Terminal 5 today - this morning - oh man Im tired ... anyway - small black Ant & choc/oak Emmy!
> 
> Oh & me with my sand Mabel. Walked into the Mulberry shop in T5 & the SA nearly drooled all over Mabel


 
Told you I was tired .. it was an Alana not an Emmy!!


----------



## morgan20

Beautiful Oak elgin in Brighton station on Sunday.


----------



## maplecottage

You're back!! How did I miss that, welcome back LMM, how was your holiday? Hope you had a fabulous time and got to see 'your kids' 



LovinMyMulberry said:


> Told you I was tired .. it was an Alana not an Emmy!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

maplecottage said:


> You're back!! How did I miss that, welcome back LMM, how was your holiday? Hope you had a fabulous time and got to see 'your kids'


 


Hello - only arrived back yesterday (via Mulberry at Heathrow T5!!!) so I havent really posted that much! I had a lovely time & yes I got to see my kiddies - they are so adorable & I was ever so tempted to stay ... they did ask me to, but the whole Visa thing is a nightmare, so no can do!! I can feel another trip coming on though .. cant leave it another three years til I see them again!!


----------



## numnut

Saw a black Annie and an orange jody shopper today in Guildford plus several anthonys in Brighton at the weekend. Trying to keep my eyes open for a Vanilla Annie - thinking of my next purchase!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

numnut said:


> Saw a black Annie and an orange jody shopper today in Guildford plus several anthonys in Brighton at the weekend. Trying to keep my eyes open for a Vanilla Annie - thinking of my next purchase!


 
Is this what you are looking for? Maybe you should get it checked on authentication thread if it is!   

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MULBERRY-Hand...=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:13|294:50


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mulberry-Anni...=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:14|294:50

There's another! 

(Sorry to post it in this thread!)


----------



## numnut

Thanks - I;ve spotted 3 on ebay - tempted to pay the higher price - just not sure about the cheaper one! Maybe today is the day I get a bargain! although also spotted the choc/oak phoebe!


----------



## etalb1111

Champagne mabel in Chiswick, not seen one being carried before - stunning!! not too bling either


----------



## hulahoop

morgan20 said:


> Beautiful Oak elgin in Brighton station on Sunday.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

There's a nice new one on evilbay just now ... might be worth getting it authenticated.


----------



## BAYLEY39

choccy bays today very smoochy like liquid chocolate mmmmmmm


----------



## Lady Farquar

Morning Ladies
How about this then?
DH was on a vintage car event in Derbyshire yesterday (whilst I was at home ill - typical, why couldn't I be ill in the week?) and he tells me he saw a girl with an Olive Pheobe!!
I'm getting him well trained, but he does occasionally get the names mixed up - though he knew this one, 'cos he said it was same as mine


----------



## klp0213

^^That's very cool Lady F!  My DH just rolls his eyes when I spot a Mulberry, can't imagine him ever syaing "ooh, there's an oak Bays!" lol

The other day I saw a small choc Antony worn by a heavily pregnant woman pushing a pram and herding her other children across the street.  She clocked my black Ledbury as I clocked her Antony and we shared a little smile.


----------



## hulahoop

I saw a fake aqua mabel yesterday..... euwwww!  

Although to be fair I think it was claiming to be 'mulberry inspired' rather than a fake, because it didnt have the tree logo on the hardware (yes I did get that close to it to check ), but other than that it was *trying* to be the same design, had the luggage tag and everything!


----------



## Flossie

Everytime I go out these days I see at least 3 battered oak bays . Oak ledburys and Antonys are popular too.
Don't see many Mabels at all .


----------



## maplecottage

Had an exciting spotting day yesterday.

I saw my first *Hermes* IRL yesterday on the station platform to Kew Gardens think it was a *Birkin* (looked like Chaz's bag), and she was wearing killer heels a white suit and what I think was a birkin in a lovely greyish brown colour - it was stunning, and so was her outfit, in fact all her friends looked great too but she stood out with her bag. Hair was brown cut into a bob style, I wondered if it was Chaz for a second but don't think this girl was tall enough to be her.

Second spotting, some red bag with a pocket on the front, retangular shape, lots of studs on the strap ends which looked like medieval door handle, older bag, looked lovely, might have been red goatskin, brass hardware.* If anyone can id this from this description that would be great?*

At Kew saw a lovely bohemian dressed girl in a maxi dress with beige silk pasmina and *oak roxy*, she looked great but bag did look heavy. 

Then getting off the train at Kew, a rather stunning Indian woman, super slim. beautiful outfit with a black mabel, it looked like it also could have been goatskin.

I had choc antony but wished I had mabel hobo.

Everyone was so colourful and bright, I love London at this time of year, everyone is so adventurous with their clothing!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous dark oak Somerset Tote about to cross the road in front of me while driving through Glasgow city centre.

I then went to M&S to try to spy the Key Lime Pie that orkneydaisy mentioned ... alas no key lime pie, but a gorgeous battered oak Bays on a very stylish lady!


----------



## orkneydaisy

^^  Come to braehead, they have it there!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> ^^ Come to braehead, they have it there!


 
Good excuse to go I guess  Not that I need one ...!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak e/w Bays tonight as I went to get the large fan from my office!!


----------



## bluecat_00

Gorgeous oak seth in Starbucks and then a white agyness in every shop I went into!


----------



## pollyp79

x2 sightings in brum yesterday - chocolate brown rosemary on a woman wearing a white smart shirt & black trousers looked really classy & teenager wearing a stunning oak bays in m&s- it was definately a genuine article cos I was staring at the gorgeous patina on the oak for ages in the que. Oak is definately a summer stunner!


----------



## nat_79

Was in Fallowfield the student district of Manchester yesterday and oak is very popular it seems with student girls, saw a Bays, Phoebe, Roxy, Tyler and Emmy!


----------



## klp0213

Yesterday I spotted a black Roxy in Tesco and an oak Bays plonked on a picnic blanket.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

(trying not to snigger) a terrible fake black Roxanne carried by a work colleague that I cannot stand!


----------



## riffraff

Mulberry Ellie said:


> (trying not to snigger) a terrible fake black Roxanne carried by a work colleague that I cannot stand!


 
_I'm in work so have to quote to post._



OMG OMG sat in the the ante room at lunch time and in wanders a large black antony, I couldn't believe it!


----------



## bluecat_00

nat_79 said:


> Was in Fallowfield the student district of Manchester yesterday and oak is very popular it seems with student girls, saw a Bays, Phoebe, Roxy, Tyler and Emmy!


Things are so different from when I was a student.  We could hardly afford carrier bags let alone Mulberrys


----------



## travelbunny

^ Lol it's all the loans we get these days - money just begging to be spent!


----------



## Jenova

Adorable well used Effie accompanying slim blonde in North Laine Brighton today.  I think it must have been Ginger rather than Oak?


----------



## klp0213

Effie was made in ginger??!!


----------



## Jenova

Well I wasn't sure but it looked rather zingy and orangy if it was Oak.


----------



## numnut

Saw loads of Ledburys today - chocolate, oak and black - hadn't seen one for ages and like buses ,they come in threes!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ one needs to stop by my way!!


----------



## klp0213

Jenova, that sounds like ginger to me!

Today I saw an oak Joel stuffed to the gills and an oak Ledbury carried by a dressed-down but very glamorous woman - it was gorgeous!  Hula you MUST get one!


----------



## mamabenny

klp0213 said:


> Effie was made in ginger??!!


Do I sense the start of another hunt?


----------



## klp0213

^^No, I love my oak one too much!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Went with my friend to pick her son up from swimming tonight - in between trips to my office - & the swimming instructor was carrying a choc & oak Emmy! 

I then drove back to my office to pick up more stuff - & while at the traffic lights, a huge crowd of girls crossed the road - one with a battered oak bays & one with a black e/w bays!


----------



## hulahoop

I know Klp! The search is on.......


----------



## hulahoop

Black jacquetta in TK Maxx today.


----------



## Jenova

The loveliest Bayswater in central Brighton today.  I couldn't work the colour out - it seemed to be too pale for Chocolate and too brown for Oak.  I wondered if it was one of those bags sold at SM for being a 'strange' colour.  If so, the owner (a pretty blonde) found a gem!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ could it have been that antique chocolate colour they did a while back?


----------



## Jenova

I must have gone AWOL at that point.  Was it a warm milk chocolate biscuity type of colour?


----------



## hulahoop

Hard to describe it so I found a pic, here you go (page 6 from the families thread): http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=387848&d=1205960064


----------



## Jenova

Bit paler than the middle bag.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ that was antique chocolate... not sure then, could it have been an outlet special?


----------



## Jenova

Maybe just a slightly paler varient of the Antique Chocolate (.........I think that I should start searching for one of those............)


----------



## TrashedBride

Every time I go to Gosforth or Jesmond here in Newcastle I see loads, particularly Antonys and Bays. But yesterday in Jesmond was something else... In a cafe I saw three girls sitting around a table, with Roxy, Seth and Knightsbridge each, all in gorgeous oak.Also elsewhere in Jesmond, an indigo e/w Bays, Antony in choc, black and oak, and a SERIOUSLY delicious choc Annie which resulted in acute Annie envy. I notice there's e few of you here from Newcastle, maybe I've spotted some of you...?!


----------



## cathmenaney

Saw a lady at in M & S at Braehead Shopping Centre on Saturday with a gorgeous taupe Shimmy, it looked so practical & was on my mind all weekend. Low and behold on checking out the latest from Mulberrymad saw she had an east/west Shimmy in taupe!!!!
Yes she HAD one...hopefully it's now en route to me, am so excited about it, more so when I saw Alexa Chung with hers in the Celeb Coveters...it looks fab!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

cathmenaney said:


> Saw a lady at in M & S at Braehead Shopping Centre on Saturday with a gorgeous taupe Shimmy, it looked so practical & was on my mind all weekend. Low and behold on checking out the latest from Mulberrymad saw she had an east/west Shimmy in taupe!!!!
> *Yes she HAD one...hopefully it's now en route to me*, am so excited about it, more so when I saw Alexa Chung with hers in the Celeb Coveters...it looks fab!!!


 
 

How exciting!!


----------



## nat_79

Congratulations, would love to see some modelling pics when it arrives!


----------



## alycat

Jenova here's a pic of my antique choc - back row in the centre. To give you a comparison, the Annie next to it is choc, and the Hanover and Belgrave in front of it are oak. It's an old pic and the camera I used then was a bit rubbish. I can try and snap a better pic of the colour if that would help?

Oh and Cath, congrats on your new bag - looking forward to those pics!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Pretty pretty bags alycat!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

So .. today I spotted the most gorgeous lady carrying  a large black Poppy. Also saw two oak Roxannes, a rose pink Mabel & a black Mitzy hobo!

The Mulberries were out in force in Glasgow city centre today


----------



## Jenova

alycat said:


> Jenova here's a pic of my antique choc - back row in the centre. To give you a comparison, the Annie next to it is choc, and the Hanover and Belgrave in front of it are oak. It's an old pic and the camera I used then was a bit rubbish. I can try and snap a better pic of the colour if that would help?
> 
> Oh and Cath, congrats on your new bag - looking forward to those pics!



Thanks - that is a confirmed colour ID now.


----------



## ladycornflake

Alycat I adore your bag collection.  It is so classic.  
Beautiful!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

LovinMyMulberry said:


> *So .. today I spotted the most gorgeous lady carrying  a large black Poppy*. Also saw two oak Roxannes, a rose pink Mabel & a black Mitzy hobo!
> 
> The Mulberries were out in force in Glasgow city centre today


 
PS - She let me touch Poppy!!


----------



## mamabenny

Cath-looking forwrd to seeing your new Shimmy
Alycat-I love your collection
LMM -Hope Poppy turns up soon


----------



## Tote Girl

Beautiful lavender Kiera came and sat next to me on the Jubilee Line at Canary Wharf this afternoon. I had to stop myself keep looking at it in case the owner thought I was a bit odd!


----------



## travelbunny

Saw an olive phoebe in town today, not my cup of tea colourwise or stylewise but the owner's outfit was fab and it looked great.


----------



## cathmenaney

Will try to get it sorted, but I'm not too good with loading photos onto TPF....had to ask DH last time but to be honest he's not got much patience with my bag lust!


mamabenny said:


> Cath-looking forwrd to seeing your new Shimmy
> Alycat-I love your collection
> LMM -Hope Poppy turns up soon


----------



## Snowshoe

I saw a woman today in white 3/4 cargo's and fit flops, vest tee shirt, carrying a oak east-west bayswater she looked good and the ew bays had a leather clochette.  which i thought looked so cute she had it tied to the end strap of the bag.


----------



## frizz

Yesterday saw oak bays choc bays oak Anthony and oak ledbury. Quite a day for mulberry sightings


----------



## ScarletNE

Today I saw a black mitzy tote, whilst walking the dog

In Newcastle saw several oak Bays and a black mabel


----------



## hulahoop

Oak annabel and large oak antony in Nottingham today.


----------



## sweetpeach

I was in Orlando, FL on a business trip earlier this week, but managed to fit some play in too, and I saw an oak Antony at Disney World!  I have never ever seen another Mulberry in the States before!  It was very exciting.  In case you were wondering, the Antony was about to go on the ride "Tower of Terror".


----------



## sarajane

I've just spotted a green Daria from the new a/w collection in Bath! 
It actually looked very nice, far more elegant & stylish than I expected and not at all plasticky looking.


----------



## frizz

Vanilla roxy today!


----------



## Lillemy_74

I saw a choc/oak Phoebe when I was working out in the park this morning - it was sooo lovely!! I have only seen it in oak (and maybe choc) IRL. It's even more beautiful IRL than on pics. It made me so happy, since I've got one on layaway at Anns fab find! Can't wait to get it now.

Also saw a black Bays (but that's quite normal hehe).

*Sarajane*, the green Daria - was that the patent hobo?


----------



## Jenova

Pretty Oak Effie on elegant black haired lady walking on Brighton seafront yesterday.


----------



## klp0213

Yesterday at the HoF sale, I saw a woman carrying her lovely oak Bays and another lady with her ginger Phoebe.  Was the Phoebe ever made in ginger?  Well, it looked like ginger anyway.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was on the bus into town today & spotted a lady by Central Station in Glasgow carrying a yummy looking oak Elgin!

Then left Mulberry shop & saw a lady going into Jigsaw carrying a stunning black Bays. 

Waiting for my bus, spotted a woman walking into a Bookies (!) carrying a large Roxy tote in black vinyl!!


----------



## corries2

Still in Glasgow I saw a lady at Pollokshields East station in black dress and hijab , carrying an Orange mabel. The effect was very striking. 

Also on the same train an oak Antony on it's way to the Take That concert at Hampden.


----------



## sarajane

In Bath this morning & spotted a rather pretty pebble Mabel in Waterstones. Obvously not on its own, it was attached to someone..


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

sarajane said:


> In Bath this morning & spotted a rather pretty pebble Mabel in Waterstones. Obvously not on its own, it was attached to someone..


----------



## riffraff

Of all places - Saturday night at the ball I saw a very tired looking pregnant lady with a very gorgeous, vintage oak bag that looked like an E/W bays except the flap was shaped rather than straight across.  Also a lady I was introduced to was carrying a cracked black patent clutch that looked like a bays clutch except I thought they were bigger so really not sure what it was.  All I know it was absolutely gorgeous and I did have a really bad twang of bag envy.


----------



## sarajane

Had you been on the dirty beer by this stage???


----------



## riffraff

At that point I'd had quite a bit of champers and G&T's - I really wanted to ask her about her Mulberry.  I'd decided last minute about wearing Mess Dress rather than a ball gown and was carrying a 20 quid patent clutch from Clarkes as it was the only one I could find at short notice, so I'm now thinking I need a Mulberry patent clutch.

I was dying to tell her about us lot on the forum but decided she already thought I was a bit of a fruit loop as I'd also drooled over her Jewelled Patent Prada's.


----------



## shellylovesshop

today I saw a white plastic - yes plastic - fake white roxanne being carried by an elderly lady in the Dr's.  Heard her saying she had just got back from Turkey so guess that explains the bag lol.


----------



## alison123

Bluewater today. Very proud lady with a white Roxy on her arm. Elgin away in the distance.


----------



## nat_79

Trafford Centre today (I know I'm always there but its all undercover so can take Oak Bays without worrying about getting caught in the rain LOL) spotted Lipstick Mitzy Messanger very nice it was too and also choco Antony!


----------



## alison123

ahhhh trafford center


----------



## hulahoop

^^^I love it!


----------



## klp0213

Not a sighting as such, but when in Sainsbury's the other day I took my long locked purse out to pay and the lady behind the till asked where I got it.  Told her and she said she has a Mulberry bag (had to help her with the name - oak Bays!) and would love a matching purse.  We got talking about the prices and how most people think we're nuts to spend so much on bags.  She said it was nice to meet another person who appreciates the quality of Mulberry as much as she does!


----------



## maplecottage

This morning to the station a Purple patent mabel on a young woman all dressed in black, looked amazing.

FAKE OAK BAYS, and the woman in her 40's looked so proud carrying it, the leather was yuck - totally wrong grain, it looked a little too big and the colour just wasn't quite oaky enough.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ mmmm nice!


----------



## cmaec

Oak anthony in debenhams Newbridge Co. kildare. Looked fab on girl dressed casually. Bag envy


----------



## shellylovesshop

Champagne small mabel on lady in mid 50's walking in Chapelfield Norwich.   Dressed really smartly and the bag just finished the outfit off nicely.


----------



## klp0213

Saw a very battered small oak Antony the other day and a large choc Antony today.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oooh when I went to bring my new babies home the other night, a woman with a black printed Bays was standing next to my car at some traffic lights.

Then saw a lady with a gorgeous Oak Roxy as I parked my car. She was with someone who looked like she could be her mum .. who was holding a big Mulberry carrier.

Then saw a white patent Bays .. & as I got back into the car with my Mulberry carriers, a lady walked past me with a gorgeous battered Oak Bays!


----------



## TrashedBride

Beautiful oak Phoebe in Kingston Park Tesco Extra, with a really pretty brunette lady in her twenties. It was obviously well loved and looked after (the bag, not the lady, although she looked very lovely too!). And two oak and one choco small Antony, which I think is the Mulberry I see most often on my travels!


----------



## Jenova

Turquoise Mitzy Hobo walking down Ship Street in Brighton this afternoon.  Still think it is too big and blue to suit me.


----------



## neverdecide

Loads of mulberry anthonys at bluewater.


----------



## hulahoop

Battered oak antony on my (almost) sister-in-law this morning!


----------



## numnut

Only saw 2 Mulberries at Gatwick - an oak phoebe and a small alana in oak (forget the name). Never seen one before and really cute. The woman gave me a knowing look as I got into the lift with my lavendar phoebe!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ was it the portobello?


----------



## TrashedBride

Gorgeous choc Alana in Sainsbury's. Everytime I see a Mulberyette nowadays I wonder if it's one of you lovely ladies!


----------



## numnut

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ was it the portobello?



That's the one - I couldn't remember the name. I think I've only ever seen it mentioned once on this forum - must be a very rare bag?? Really cute, not mega small but "tidy" as my Mum would say!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^I remember seeing it in the mulberry brochure, but never seen one irl...


----------



## alison123

pale pink rosemary in Fenwicks canterbury.


----------



## mrs-h-

In Buchanan Galleries, Glasgow, today i saw a Brown/Mink? Ombre Bays, an Oak Anthony and a Cream Jody being worn messenger style. Yesterday at HOF i saw a Lipstick A4 Roxanne.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

On my way to Mulberry tonight, one of those Oak Bays with the butterfly design on .. the same place as I saw a printed Bays the other day - just a different person. Not really the area Id expect to see a Bays in but never mind!

I then got back to my car & as I sat down, a lady walked past carrying her Cognac Mabel!


----------



## mssw157

Oak Elgin in Dublin today and then someone with something that could have been an oak Bays. Couldn't get a proper look at it as her arm was in the way...


----------



## ladycornflake

I haven't seen a Mulberry (other than my own or in shops) for ages.


----------



## kellymorgan1982

In work today, 2 ladies, one with choc bays, very new i think and her friend had choc and oak effie...beauties xxx (thomas cook norwich)


----------



## samina

a lady a work has a red bayswater from the sale....saw an oak e/w bays falln for it big time!


----------



## frangipani

I went to Waitrose Croydon today during the rush hours-saw a lady with her Emmy in Oak. It such a lovely lovely bag. It's been well used but so unique. I have an Emmy too in black and I don't use it much. Perhaps I should use it more often. (PS. whoever she is, she must be really strong coz the Emmy is heavy!)


----------



## frizz

A oak bays an oak somerset and black somerset!


----------



## frizz

A oak bays an oak somerset and black somerset!


----------



## yorin

A turquoise mitzy large hobo! I'm in Dubai and a lady was coming out of a store with her friend. I couldn't take my eyes off it!


----------



## TrashedBride

Oak Effie in Asda Gosforth


----------



## bluecat_00

Beautiful large black poppy in Cambridge today.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

bluecat_00 said:


> Beautiful large black poppy in Cambridge today.


----------



## tireebabe

saw an Oak Roxy in the pub last night, gave me a small twinge of regret for selling mine.


----------



## travelbunny

LovinMyMulberry said:


>


 any word yet??


----------



## mamabenny

Seen on holidays in South of France among all the beach bags- a gorgeous oak Seth


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a small oak Antony today at the beach.


----------



## Tote Girl

Saw beautiful fuchsia ombre bays, vanilla bays, black poppy, oak hanover, turquoise mitzi hobo, super soft joni and a hot pink roxy tote at Bicester today


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

travelbunny said:


> any word yet??


 


It's being investigated ..!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Obviously today we saw loads of Mulberries at Bicester but the ones I remember were:

Lady F's Vanilla Bays before I knew it was Lady F!!!!  Well actually DH spotted that one and said it was a beautiful bag.

Oak Roxy x 2
Oak Phoebe
Black Roxy
Oak Somerset Shoulder
Oak Antony
Lipstick Roxy A4 Tote (Aaaarrggghh I WANT that bag!!)
Black Emmy
Oak Bays


----------



## travelbunny

LovinMyMulberry said:


> It's being investigated ..!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

travelbunny said:


>


----------



## orkneydaisy

Are they still actually looking for it? I thought they'd given up and were just saying 'its lost'?!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> Are they still actually looking for it? I thought they'd given up and were just saying 'its lost'?!


 
That's what poo-for-brains told me .. but Gillian @ CS said she is investigating all of my complaints just now!


----------



## orkneydaisy

@*all* of your complaints!   Take it she's not got back to you with a solution yet?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> @*all* of your complaints! Take it she's not got back to you with a solution yet?


 
I reckon at least ONE has gotten back to poohead ... which I will be making another complaint about. Im not going back in there if I know he is going to be in - Im serious!

She has emailed twice to say sorry for the delay, but that she will get back to me asap as she is still investigating.


----------



## orkneydaisy

They must be pure demented with all the sale too-ing and fro-ings jsut now aswell!  Thats good she's keeping you updated though!  What else are you going to be complaining about, has something else happened?

Think you should buy your rouge noir Mitzy from HoF, that'll show 'em!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> They must be pure demented with all the sale too-ing and fro-ings jsut now aswell! Thats good she's keeping you updated though! What else are you going to be complaining about, has something else happened?
> 
> Think you should buy your rouge noir Mitzy from HoF, that'll show 'em!


 
 Someone was VERY short to me when I went into the shop for those keyrings .. and Im quite sure if there hadnt been two women standing near the desk as I was paying, then something would have been said to me. 

I will poss buy my RN Mitzy in HoF ... unless they seriously change their ways in the shop.

I wish some of the others who have had bad experiences in there would complain too ... I know Im not the only one!


----------



## corries2

> I wish some of the others who have had bad experiences in there would complain too ... I know Im not the only one!



I buy from HOF all the time but like to browse in Mulberry shop. I'm emailing CS next week about how helpful HOF Mulberry staff have been. I also intend to contrast the difference in atmosphere in the two stores. I have no specific complaint and am still trying to formulate the language to convey why I sometimes go through those glass doors and just want to turn on my heels !!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

It can be quite horrible. I wanted to turn around & walk out the other night when I saw who was the only person in the shop ... but I had some stuff put aside for me that I had promised to pick up ... so I couldnt. 

Think I will just check before I go in, to see who is working!

Its handy having the shop there even if you do buy in HoF - they have more stock in the shop - which as orkneydaisy frequently tells us (  ) can be transferred over to HoF!


----------



## orkneydaisy

If you aint happy with the service, shop elsewhere!  There is no advantage to shopping in one or the other, they are both Mulberry 'shops' its just one is stand-alone and one happens to be located in a department store!

ETA, I love how the shop has a wider range though, good to get a browse, esp on stuff like keyrings and small leathers!


----------



## audreypost

For the first time *ever* I spotted a Mulberry bag! In the emergency department of the Melbourne eye and ear hospital (of all places!!!) It was an *elgin* and looked fantastic. I was carrying my oak blenhiem and I think it may have been the first time in history that two mulberry bags were in the same building together in Melbourne!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^you've just reminded me that I saw somebody with an Oak Blenheim in one of our local garden centres on Saturday.


----------



## hulahoop

At Take That (wembley) yesterday:  Vanilla Brooke, Chocolate Bays, Fuschia Mabel, Oak small Antony, Chocolate small Antony, Large Black Antony.


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^What bag did you take Hula?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Saw a lovely oak Bays when I went shopping the other day! Saw the wearer having a little nosey at my Mitzy as I went past!


----------



## hulahoop

flyvetjo said:


> ^^^What bag did you take Hula?



My Oak antony - very useful bag


----------



## klp0213

Saw a choc Bays on its way into TK Maxx today and an oak Rosemary looking for a bargain in the GAP sale.


----------



## Inem

I saw a girl walking down Swanston St, Melbourne, carrying an Oak Ledbury on Friday night, 3rd July. It was the first time I ever saw a Ledbury in person. At first I wasn't sure 'Wait! is that a Bayswater? That looks weird for a Bayswater. How come the handles are shorter'. 
To which my best friend, the Mulberry addict, replied 'That's not a Bayswater. Bayswater has longer handles. That's a Ledbury.' The leather looked absolutely TDF though! It has aged beautifully & developed patina.


----------



## mamabenny

A Black Kensington today in my local town. I was carrying my Vanilla Kensington


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mamabenny said:


> A Black Kensington today in my local town. I was carrying my Vanilla Kensington


 
Someone needs to update their signature


----------



## Polyxene

Tote Girl said:


> Saw beautiful fuchsia ombre bays, vanilla bays, black poppy, oak hanover, turquoise mitzi hobo, super soft joni and a hot pink roxy tote at Bicester today


 
Not to mention gorgeous metallic blue ledbury!


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^
After you ladies had gone to lunch, I saw a beautiful oak Bays - now I know what you all mean when you drool over a 'patinated' (is that the word?) one, it looked fantastic!!


----------



## travelbunny

Ben Fogle's wife had an oak euston on his programme on Sunday night - it had a beautiful patina. Sigh.


----------



## mssw157

Oak Mitzy Hobo today in the IFSC in Dublin. I'd seen her before but what made it funny today was that I was about 5 metres behind her carrying my oak Mitzy Messenger...Dublin isn't exactly heaving with Mulberry....


----------



## TrashedBride

Scrummy choccy Annie at the park in Gosforth (I turned to check her out just as her owner was checking out my A4 ) and a squishy patinated to perfection e/w Bays in Jesmond. Oh and last night a choccy Ledbury near my house with a sickeningly chic Audrey Hepburn-esque lady!


----------



## klp0213

Saw a lovely choc Joelle shoulder bag in Belfast today carried by a very chic mum.


----------



## flyvetjo

Saw a beautiful patinated oak ledbury on one of the Mum's at school today!


----------



## Stefy

Saw a Sand Shimmy yesterday, looked really nice.


----------



## sally.m

I saw a bronze metallic bays today, she was beautiful.







She was also mine! Sat ready to go out!


----------



## flyvetjo

haha- that doesn't count sally!!!!


----------



## TrashedBride

This game of Spot The Mulberry is bloomin' addictive!
Today at Tesco: black n/s Somerset and a black Mitzy, couldn't tell which one as she was rather unceremoniously squished in the child seat of a trolley under various items of shopping


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Hmph, I never spot any! I obviously live in a cheap town! lol


----------



## pixargirl

Saw a SUPER beat up oak Bayswater today on Park Avenue by my office.  It wasn't in great shape - it actually made me a little sad.


----------



## maisiebelle

My daughter saw a Bays on the bus home from town this afternoon. (in Newcastle on the number 45 bus).

I asked if she was sure it was a Mulberry and she said 'yes, it was the same as yours but not shiny'.  (I have a coated canvas bays).


----------



## maisiebelle

TrashedBride said:


> This game of Spot The Mulberry is bloomin' addictive!
> Today at Tesco: black n/s Somerset and a black Mitzy, couldn't tell which one as she was rather unceremoniously squished in the child seat of a trolley under various items of shopping


 
Eeeh you wouldn't would you!  That is no way to treat a lovely bag!


----------



## travelbunny

Saw a lovely oak east-west bays in town today...


----------



## TrashedBride

Maisie, I was in town today too! We may've walked right past each other! Sooo many lovely Mulberrys around... Lost count! Lots of scrummy Bays, a little black Ledbury just like mine, a purple vinyl Roxy tote, several Ants in various colours, an olive Phoebe, ooooh and more besides. Not to mention all the new season stunners in Fenwick - had to make do with a can of Colllonil and a cream cake though


----------



## maisiebelle

TrashedBride said:


> Maisie, I was in town today too! We may've walked right past each other! Sooo many lovely Mulberrys around... Lost count! Lots of scrummy Bays, a little black Ledbury just like mine, a purple vinyl Roxy tote, several Ants in various colours, an olive Phoebe, ooooh and more besides. Not to mention all the new season stunners in Fenwick - had to make do with a can of Colllonil and a cream cake though


 
Lol!!  I am only just starting to look at other peoples bags to see if they are Mulberry!  I have to say I would have been happy enough with the cream cake!  I have given up all that stuff as its officially the enemy.  If I manage to lose weight I will treat myself to a big cake.  Just the one though!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous Sevilly Jody, oak Mitzy messenger & fuchsia (!) Mabel at Braehead shopping centre nr Glasgow!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Finally, a few sightings in various places around London yesterday and today: Oak north south somerset tote, very new looking Oak bays, chocolate saddle leather mabel, fuschia mabel, a very nice patina'd oak ledbury, gorgeous oak annie, black roxy, and an oak emmy


----------



## Inem

I was waiting for the traffic light to turn green on Saturday morning so I could cross the street, I looked to the left and there it was, a Chocolate Phoebe  in the corner of Lonsdale & Swanston Street!!!!

Omg! it made me very excited! It was in NVT leather, similar type of leather to my A4 Roxanne. Some parts of the leather have aged unevenly in colour, but it looked magnificent!!!


----------



## bluecat_00

Well it has finally happened.  I could never see the attraction for phoebe but saw the most gorgeous oak one in Starbucks in Hitchen this morning.  It had the most amazing patina.  Why did I not notice this beauty before?  Am so tempted to break my ban!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

bluecat_00 said:


> Well it has finally happened. I could never see the attraction for phoebe but saw the most gorgeous oak one in Starbucks in Hitchen this morning. It had the most amazing patina. Why did I not notice this beauty before? Am so tempted to break my ban!


 
Uh ohhhh. I was the same with the Annie, until I saw a lovely one on the london tube on Saturday


----------



## hulahoop

bluecat_00 said:


> Well it has finally happened.  I could never see the attraction for phoebe but saw the most gorgeous oak one in Starbucks in Hitchen this morning.  It had the most amazing patina.  Why did I not notice this beauty before?  Am so tempted to break my ban!



I know what you mean.  I convince myself I dont need one, and then everytime I see one my lusting is reawakened


----------



## mssw157

bluecat_00 said:


> Well it has finally happened. I could never see the attraction for phoebe but saw the most gorgeous oak one in Starbucks in Hitchen this morning. It had the most amazing patina. Why did I not notice this beauty before? Am so tempted to break my ban!


 
Ooohh yesss, bluecat! They are gorgeous - sit perfectly on your shoulder, big enough for essentials and have a useful pocket on the outside. And all the bits and bobs like rings, leather, studs..... (I'm trying to enable you doncha see???)

I thought I'd keel over and faint yesterday when I spotted a well-aged oak Seth on the train home yesterday afternoon. Very very rare around here...(in fact, Mulberrys are a rare sighting)...I always think I should go up to the person and congratulate them on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## klp0213

Saw my first ever oak Martha irl today.  I was stalking the woman around Asda, I think she thought I was crazy - until she saw my choc Effie.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

A beautiful Chocolate E/W Bays in the cafe at the gym (I even got a sneeky photo), I'll post it later if I can. Trouble is, it's got me lusting after one now. Maybe partly because the owner was so glam too! As if a bag can make me look like that! Haha


----------



## TrashedBride

Ali-bagpuss said:


> A beautiful Chocolate E/W Bays in the cafe at the gym (I even got a sneeky photo), I'll post it later if I can. Trouble is, it's got me lusting after one now. Maybe partly because the owner was so glam too! As if a bag can make me look like that! Haha



So I'm not the only one who suffers bag delusions then??! I often allow myself to believe that securing the purchase of a big sumptuous messenger will magically transform me into a Nigella-esque yummy mummy, or swinging a patent Bays will imbue me with Fearne Cotton cool.... So off I trot to Fenwicks to try said arm candy, fully expecting to experience some sort of Doctor Who regeneration when in fact all I see in the mirror is tired, careworn frazzly old me, just with a really nice bag.
Dammit.


----------



## Roma08

TrashedBride said:


> So I'm not the only one who suffers bag delusions then??! I often allow myself to believe that securing the purchase of a big sumptuous messenger will magically transform me into a Nigella-esque yummy mummy, or swinging a patent Bays will imbue me with Fearne Cotton cool.... So off I trot to Fenwicks to try said arm candy, fully expecting to experience some sort of Doctor Who regeneration when in fact all I see in the mirror is tired, careworn frazzly old me, just with a really nice bag.
> Dammit.


 
It's so nice to read what you wrote - I thought I was the only one with the delusion that, if I could just find the 'right' bag, my life would be transformed!  I do exactly as you do - try on the bag, but then feel depressed that it's still just me holding onto it!
Thanks for making me laugh on a dull day in Chelmsford!


----------



## alycat

Aww girls, I do that with clothes too, and shoes, and accessories......

You did make me giggle though!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ I'm terrible, I do it all the time.  I think that if somebody looks glamourous (and SLIM!!) that if I buy and wear the same things that I'm going to look the same as them - YEAH RIGHT!!!!

This lady was lovely.  She was slim, tanned, had lovely long blonde hair (although it was up in a ponytail) and just looked like she belonged in Cannes or something - as if a Monsoon dress, Mulberry E/W Bag and Leather Jacket (what she was wearing) is going to make me look like that!!!!

I'm short (5ft 5in), overweight (but getting smaller all the time thanks for extreme diet - now long nearly 1.5 stone and jeans are falling off me, making me look like I've got a nappy on!!!!), have very short, very dark hair and short, stumpy and very pale legs!!! Its gonna take more than a nice bag and clothes to make me look like her!  hahahaha


----------



## Roma08

alycat said:


> Aww girls, I do that with clothes too, and shoes, and accessories......
> 
> You did make me giggle though!


 
I do it with make up too.  Every new (supposedly) anti-ageing foundation that comes out, this sucker is there buying it, and I have enough lip gloss to tart up the entire population of Britain!  I am always on the search for just the right shade that will transform me into an A list celebrity-type glamourpuss, but just end up with drawers full of once-used lipstick!  Now could there be a market for that on Ebay?  Eeoow


----------



## bluecat_00

I'm the same too.  I am almost 2 stone lighter than I was but 10 lb heavier than my lightest so unhappy about my weight with about 1.5 stone to go.  I try to convince myself that the Boden dres I bought in the sale will make me look tall and willowy as if (but also that Co-op lemon cupcakes will make me lose weight)


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

It just goes to prove that even with Mulberry bags, what suits one person - doesn't always suit you.

Its just as well really otherwise I would be wanting almost every Mulberry bag ever made!!

Oh I forgot - I saw my usual lady at the gym today with her Large Black Antony AGAIN!  I think she needs a new bag now, I haven't seen her with anything different for a while.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Walking up Buchanan St in Glasgow this afternoon (having just been into HoF to ogle some rather fetching bags!  ) I saw a tall, stunningly (or do I mean sickeningly!?) gorgeous woman - carrying a large red goatskin Mabel.  (I mean the bag, not her!) 

Then hopped on a bus to the Art Galleries & whizzed past a lady carrying a smooshed up fuchsia Mabel! 

Maggie waved to them


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^^hahaha, I've got a picture in my head now of Maggie with little arms going "Woo hoo" and waving to the other Mulberries!


----------



## Copper1977

I saw a lady in a shop in aldeburgh at the weekend with a gorgeous little oak ledbury, it's such a cute little bag.


----------



## TrashedBride

Wow Ali and Bluecat, fab weight losses!! I lost about ten stone almost ten years ago but it's the devil's own job keeping it off. My weight's fluctuated so much since - from a size 8 to a 16 - but I've never gone back up to the size 28 I once was. I'm a 12/14 now and have been for a while - wish I was thinner but this suits me fine I suppose, I'm on the curvy side of slim BUT it means I don't have to deny myself the odd treat 
Oh, and saw a stunning Oak Phoebe on Sainsbury's (I want that bag...), and a horrible horrible fake Bays in Tesco today. The latter was with a very smartly dressed middled aged lady, yet it was SUCH an obvious fake, even to my relatively untrained eye


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ali-bagpuss said:


> ^^hahaha, I've got a picture in my head now of Maggie with little arms going "Woo hoo" and waving to the other Mulberries!


 
Have you been smoking something funny?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

TrashedBride said:


> Wow Ali and Bluecat, fab weight losses!! I lost about ten stone almost ten years ago but it's the devil's own job keeping it off. My weight's fluctuated so much since - from a size 8 to a 16 - but I've never gone back up to the size 28 I once was. I'm a 12/14 now and have been for a while - wish I was thinner but this suits me fine I suppose, I'm on the curvy side of slim BUT it means I don't have to deny myself the odd treat
> Oh, and saw a stunning Oak Phoebe on Sainsbury's (I want that bag...), and a horrible horrible fake Bays in Tesco today. The latter was with a very smartly dressed middled aged lady, yet it was SUCH an obvious fake, even to my relatively untrained eye


 
OMG well done you!! What was your "trick"? I would like to be down from a plus size .. even to a 16 would be fine as Im tall! 

I have ZERO willpower tho!!


----------



## TrashedBride

LovinMyMulberry said:


> OMG well done you!! What was your "trick"? I would like to be down from a plus size .. even to a 16 would be fine as Im tall!
> 
> I have ZERO willpower tho!!



Weighwatchers, the only thing that ever worked for me. I still count points when I've overindulged. I have b*gger all willpower too, but what I DO have is a skinny DH who also happens to be about a million years younger than me (ok, 11!) - he's Mr Skinny Jeans/Tiny Bum and if I let myself get back to my previous size we'd look a bit silly together 
No, in all seriousness my mum died prematurely due to health problems associated with being obese. That's really why I'm scared of ever being as big as I was again.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I guess that would kinda point you in the direction you went in, yes. 

I really need to FOCUS!!!


----------



## maisiebelle

Wow well done on the weight loss!  I am *gulp* just under 19st.  I really need to lose weight as we are supposed to be renewing our wedding vows in 2 years.  My husband is 10st 5 and 9 years younger!

Sorry for the mini threadjack!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Sorry to butt in, but I recommen weightwatchers, I lost 5 stone doing it, it's fab!  Just a shame I stopped, cos now I've put about 2.5 back on again, doh!  Start again..!


----------



## bluecat_00

I do weightwatchers and am drifting at the moment. Had a very very bad day today and ate to cheer myself up.  Now I'm feeling fat, frumpy, guilty and a bit sick. Oh well if I live on vegetables untl monday I might have a weight loss!


----------



## lovemymulberry

Today is the first time EVER I have points in the bank at weightwatchers online... only because the carb control drink I had this a.m. was so awful it made me feel queasy all day and i couldn't eat.

but i saw a lovely refined looking blond lady being given a tour of the gym when i was in there this a.m. - she was carrying a choc e-w bays and it looked SO good. I on the other hand was a sweaty wreck so would have hidden my mulberry just so I wasn't noticed


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

lovemymulberry said:


> Today is the first time EVER I have points in the bank at weightwatchers online... only because the carb control drink I had this a.m. was so awful it made me feel queasy all day and i couldn't eat.
> 
> but i saw a lovely refined looking blond lady being given a tour of the gym when i was in there this a.m. - she was carrying a choc e-w bays and it looked SO good. I on the other hand was a sweaty wreck so would have hidden my mulberry just so I wasn't noticed



OMG - we saw the same woman!  You must have seen me too!  OMG OMG OMG!  I can't believe it, I know you lived close but OMG we go to the same gym it appears!  I've PM'd you!


----------



## TrashedBride

Ali-bagpuss said:


> OMG - we saw the same woman!  You must have seen me too!  OMG OMG OMG!  I can't believe it, I know you lived close but OMG we go to the same gym it appears!  I've PM'd you!



 I was just going to say, do you guys go to the same gym?!?! 
Talk about small world.....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Freaky, unless the lovely blonde lady IS Lovemymulberry? Is it? If so, you're beautiful and there is definitely no excuse for not posting some modelling pics of your bags. 

Look out for me pretty much every morning, about 10.00 I'm in the cafe, normally on the orange sofa or under the tv, you can't miss me, I'm pretty striking with my very dark, very short hair. I'm normally Reading my book or talking to two friends - say hello when you're next in, okay?


----------



## TrashedBride

tpFers should ALL wear small but instantly recognisable badges at all times so they can be immediately identified by others... Every time I see a Mulberryette I wonder if it's one of you lot (Newcastle branch). 
We could be like a secret society, ridding the world of horrible bags/nasty fakes whilst collecting cats


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

We should all have a bag charm or something.  I know that a long time ago Purse Forum keyrings were available but I'm not sure what happened about them.  Maybe they were just in the US or something.


----------



## ratrat

Yesterday evening in Edwinns restaurant at Harefield, I saw Black cracked Bays & Oak Bays...I was carring Black Ombre Patent so I smiled at Black creacked lady & she smiled back   Gorgeous in the low spot light, with her dark pink dress!  (Oak lady was too busy rushing to the Lady's.)


----------



## maisiebelle

TrashedBride said:


> tpFers should ALL wear small but instantly recognisable badges at all times so they can be immediately identified by others... Every time I see a Mulberryette I wonder if it's one of you lot (Newcastle branch).
> We could be like a secret society, ridding the world of horrible bags/nasty fakes whilst collecting cats


 
What a great idea!!!  We could do a secret handshake and maybe a funny little hoppityskip!


----------



## ratrat

^^  I can imagine I suddenly start skipping in the middle of London/Department store/Mulberry shop and people will quietly move away from me...


----------



## maisiebelle




----------



## mamabenny

ratrat said:


> ^^  I can imagine I suddenly start skipping in the middle of London/Department store/Mulberry shop and people will quietly move away from me...


Wonder what would happen if I do that when visiting Dr Death in Mulberry glasgow next week I'll be so disappointed if it's his day off


----------



## maisiebelle

Who is Dr Death?  Is he a mean sales asst?


----------



## Jenova

mamabenny said:


> Wonder what would happen if I do that when visiting Dr Death in Mulberry glasgow next week I'll be so disappointed if it's his day off



I think that you should make 'The Secret Sign' at him and watch him out of the corner of your eye in a sinister kind of witchy way.


----------



## Jenova

maisiebelle said:


> What a great idea!!!  We could do a secret handshake and maybe a funny little hoppityskip!



If we are going to be like the Masons we will have to have secret initiation ceremonies in places of arcane power (are Shepton Mallet, York and Bicester all on lay lines by any chance)?


----------



## ratrat

Masie, I think he is a manager at Glasgow Mulberry, very mean and unhelpful and unsympathetic apparently.  

mamabenny & LMM & Oakney should have mini meet and skip round in the shop just to annoy him LOL...


----------



## mamabenny

maisiebelle said:


> Who is Dr Death?  Is he a mean sales asst?


Dr Death runs a House of Gloom aka Mulberry Glasgow and he is a special favourite of LMM, Orkneydaisy and Corries. I am hoping to meet him next week when in Glasgow and put him under a spell to sell me a new Mulberry at a huuuge discount....
Maybe we should all meet there next week and start a tPF cult in his chamber


----------



## ratrat

Jenova said:


> If we are going to be like the Masons we will have to have secret initiation ceremonies in places of arcane power (are Shepton Mallet, York and Bicester all on lay lines by any chance)?



Jenova, related to the other thread, how about we all sniff each other's bottom... (oh dear I can't believe I'm typing this actually LOL)


----------



## mamabenny

ratrat said:


> Jenova, related to the other thread, how about we all sniff each other's bottom... (oh dear I can't believe I'm typing this actually LOL)


Under the gaze of Dr Death????


----------



## Jenova

ratrat said:


> Jenova, related to the other thread, how about we all sniff each other's bottom... (oh dear I can't believe I'm typing this actually LOL)



Are we all reincarnated cats then?


----------



## ratrat

Mamabenny - He may be under spell and once you sniff HIS bottom all the ice melt and he will give 99% discount of Mulberry, happy ever after... (yeah right...)

Jenova - lots of you are, I think..  We only had hamster & currently tropical fish!


----------



## Jenova

mamabenny said:


> Under the gaze of Dr Death????



My Bengal Cid would just wait very quietly and then spring on Dr Death's back from behind him - very scarey.


----------



## Jenova

ratrat said:


> Mamabenny - He may be under spell and once you sniff HIS bottom all the ice melt and he will give 99% discount of Mulberry, happy ever after... (yeah right...)
> 
> Jenova - lots of you are, I think..  We only had hamster & currently tropical fish!



I am NOT reincarnated fish.

Is LMM going to do the bottom sniffing first?


----------



## ratrat

LOL, LMM where are you, we have important mission for you!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Ladies, I've just spotted what I'm sure was a Mulberry - the first time I've seen another one within spitting distance to where I live!!

Location not the most glam - Tescos in Mansfield, Notts!!

It was quite a large shoulder bag - say bit wider than a Bays, but not as high.
It was very 'oblong' looking (wider than it was high), very structured and had a very deep bottom from front to back (ooh ey Missus!) - I'd say @8".  It had an extra oblong pocket on the front and the Mulberry brassware logo was above this, on the 'main' section of the bag. It had 2 straps which the tall, slim, blonde lady was able to fit over her shoulder.  Colour was dark oak btw

Any ideas anyone as to the style?


----------



## JazzyJay

LadyF - Was it one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Mulbe...427005QQptZWomenQ5fsQ5fBagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## maisiebelle

Oh goodness me!  I am in tears laughing here.  Bum sniffing, skipping and hopping.  What a grand day out that would be!!  I wonder if we would finish the day with the men in white coats!!

I am all up for an initiation ceremony.  I would use my serious face and everything!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

ratrat said:


> LOL, LMM where are you, we have important mission for you!!


 
Oh what a shame that I go away on Sunday & dont get back until the 25th! Mamabenny will have to do all the sniffin' herself


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mamabenny said:


> Wonder what would happen if I do that when visiting Dr Death in Mulberry glasgow next week I'll be so disappointed if it's his day off


 
I will be disappointed if it is his day off too - even tho I will be a couple of hundred miles away. 

I bet he would be nice as pie to you & you will wonder what on EARTH we have all been talking about


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mamabenny said:


> Dr Death runs a House of Gloom aka Mulberry Glasgow and *he is a special favourite of LMM*, Orkneydaisy and Corries. I am hoping to meet him next week when in Glasgow and put him under a spell to sell me a new Mulberry at a huuuge discount....
> Maybe we should all meet there next week and start a tPF cult in his chamber


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Jenova said:


> I am NOT reincarnated fish.
> 
> *Is LMM going to do the bottom sniffing first?*


 
Im going nowhere near him .. never mind his bottom!!   

Just to kinda get back on topic though  .. was watching some TV show with Ben Fogle in it last night - showed him finishing the marathon & his Mrs came to greet him ... carrying her Oak Euston!


----------



## numnut

Been to Leeds today for work and on my journey from the South East spotted an oak Roxanne, brown east/west shimmy, a orange mabel and a black poppy. Not that many Mulberries at Kings Cross but a few on the train. Spotting Mulberries made the jouirney just a little bit more bearable!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Im going nowhere near him .. never mind his bottom!!
> 
> Just to kinda get back on topic though  .. was watching some TV show with Ben Fogle in it last night - showed him finishing the marathon & his Mrs came to greet him ... carrying her Oak Euston!



Oh don't LMM - I love Mrs Fogle's Oak Euston!  That, and James Cracknell's bum, are my main reasons for watching that programme!!  (only joking - honestly!).


----------



## Lady Farquar

JazzyJay said:


> LadyF - Was it one of these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Mulbe...427005QQptZWomenQ5fsQ5fBagsQQsalenotsupported



Thanks Jazzy, but afraid not

It didn't have the logo/hardware on the front pocket - it was above this on the main part of the bag.  From memory, the bits where the straps met the bag weren't as 'pointed' either iykwim

Oh, I hope it was a Mulberry, and not some horrible fake - that would be embarrassing!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Afriad wasn't one of these either, but something larger than this I think...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mulberry-Gros...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:8|294:50


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

When I was at the gym this morning, I found myself looking carefully at everybody that came in, incase they had a Mulberry bag and it was Lovemymulberry!!! hahaha  

I'm dying to meet you now LoveMM, I'm sure we must have seen each other loads of times but never spoken (especially about the forum).

We must meet for a Coffee one morning!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Oh don't LMM - I love Mrs Fogle's Oak Euston! That, and *James Cracknell's bum*, are my main reasons for watching that programme!! (only joking - honestly!).


 


I must've missed that part!


----------



## Inem

Ladies, I nearly fell off my chair at work reading your posts 
you guys are hysterical!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I must've missed that part!



Oh blimey, did you not see last week when ha had a snow bath? Ben was saying to him, don't turn roung too fast James, as he was filming him and I was saying " yes James, come on turn round!". Haha cute bum though and lovely legs. 

Just spotted a nice Antony as I drove past Sainsburys.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

At Bicester today, I saw a black bays, one small & one large black antony, an oak rosemary, a gorgeous patina'd oak bays, an oak elgin, an ochre (?) & blonde elgin, a ginger large messenger, not sure what kind, it looked like the one someone posted here recently - with zip top and postman lock going over the zip at one end, and a mabel style luggage tag on the front.


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> Ladies, I've just spotted what I'm sure was a Mulberry - the first time I've seen another one within spitting distance to where I live!!
> 
> Location not the most glam - *Tescos in Mansfield, Notts*!!
> 
> It was quite a large shoulder bag - say bit wider than a Bays, but not as high.
> It was very 'oblong' looking (wider than it was high), very structured and had a very deep bottom from front to back (ooh ey Missus!) - I'd say @8".  It had an extra oblong pocket on the front and the Mulberry brassware logo was above this, on the 'main' section of the bag. It had 2 straps which the tall, slim, blonde lady was able to fit over her shoulder.  Colour was dark oak btw
> 
> Any ideas anyone as to the style?




Oooh I hail from Mansfield! My parents live 2 mins from that Tescos!  In fact I'll be around there tomorrow night!  That mulberry wasnt mine or my mums though


----------



## Lady Farquar

Small world!!

I work in Mansfield/Lincoln patch!!

Last time I went out in Mansfield at night was at Christmas - definitely good for 'sight seeing'!!

- we ought to meet up sometime - in Lincoln one day??


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Oh blimey, did you not see last week when ha had a snow bath? Ben was saying to him, don't turn roung too fast James, as he was filming him and I was saying " yes James, come on turn round!". Haha cute bum though and lovely legs.


 


I dont tend to watch much TV .. unless Im babysitting or cant sleep! I think I need to start watching more


----------



## mamabenny

Don't know how you missed the bum shots-i think he had two snow baths and a very nice bum it was too


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

If I wasnt so tired Id look up BBC iPlayer


----------



## TrashedBride

ARE YOU LADIES OBSESSED WITH BUMS????!!!!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

TrashedBride said:


> ARE YOU LADIES OBSESSED WITH BUMS????!!!!!!



Bums and Handbags!!! hahahaha.

I'm on a mission today to sport at least 4 Mulberry bags!  (wish my luck cos in my town its pretty unlikely!).


Also, before we're pulled up on it - we ought to get
:back2topic:


----------



## neverdecide

Gorgeous choccy rosemary on owner in Next sale early this morning!


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> Small world!!
> 
> I work in Mansfield/Lincoln patch!!
> 
> Last time I went out in Mansfield at night was at Christmas - definitely good for 'sight seeing'!!
> 
> - we ought to meet up sometime - in Lincoln one day??



It is a small world! You are living in Derbyshire at the minute arent you?  I used to live there too! (went from home town of Mansfield to Sheffield, to Leicester, to Derby and then finally to Lincoln ) Still go back to Mansfield quite a bit to see family and friends.  Yes we should definately meet up in Lincoln


----------



## maisiebelle

Just saw my first Mulberry bags since I started spotting!  Two small Antony Messenger bags (I think)  in Asda Gosforth. One of the ladies had fab shoes on!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I completely failed in my mission to spot 5 mulberries - the only mulberry I saw today was a Black Patent Mabel Purse which was very nice but the lady then put it away in a little, canvas River Island messenger and it spoilt the effect!


----------



## mamabenny

I didn't see one today apart from my own oak Rosie and the new stock in Brown Thomas-I don't think that counts


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Nice try Mamabenny - but No - that doesn't count!

Hubby tried the same thing with me today saying the his wallet and my phoebe could go on my 'spotted' list, but I said it doesn't count!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

So, being the muppet that I am - I left the house AN HOUR earlier than I needed to, to catch my train down south (which Im on now - dodgy wifi & all!) so I had plenty of time to Mulberry spot. I had almost given up when a dark green Clipper came off the train from London Euston, closely followed by a gorgeous Turquoise Mitzy messenger!!!  The girl with Mitzy stared at Maggie & then smiled at me, bless her!!


----------



## Inem

I saw a chocolate Poppy carried by a lady crossing the street from Melbourne Central to State Library on Sunday afternoon. 
Then in the evening when I was buying milk at Safeway QV, I saw a girl carrying dark green Bayswater. The Bayswater looked  the top flap was full of scratches and the Mulberry plaque looked very blingy gold. I never realised that they made the Bayswater plaque in gold too. I thought they were all in antique gold/silver but i guess they did too.


----------



## klp0213

Friday afternoon I saw a well used choc E/W Bays with the flap corners curling up.  Then yesterday I saw a totally battered small oak Antony, though it didn't really look like oak anymore as it had gone so dark.


----------



## bluecat_00

Yesterday we went to Woburn safari park and I saw a black printed bays carried most inelegantly. DH said it was a sin against Mulberry!  Then I saw a battered bag that looked like an Elgin but different proportions.  It looked square.  So it was either a fake or perhaps there was another bag in the elgin family?


----------



## Flossie

On my delayed flight last night I saw a Maxi Mabel in mustard . I had my large Bays with me .


----------



## hulahoop

bluecat_00 said:


> Yesterday we went to Woburn safari park and I saw a black printed bays carried most inelegantly. DH said it was a sin against Mulberry!  Then I saw a battered bag that looked like an Elgin but different proportions.  It looked square.  *So it was either a fake or perhaps there was another bag in the elgin family?*



There was another one, same sort of width but not as high I think... cant remember what it was called...


----------



## TrashedBride

Today I saw a yummy well loved oak Blenheim in the post office, a choc Antony in the park....
....and a very stylish lady carrying a beautiful orange Mabel just outside Asda.
Step forth, Maisiebelle!
Hehe, small world or what....


----------



## alycat

Oh wow, did you spot each other TB?


----------



## TrashedBride

alycat said:


> Oh wow, did you spot each other TB?



I know from her posts she goes to my local Asda, I knew it was her because I recognised her Mabel immediately! But she was walking away and I was overcome with shyness so I didn't go and say hello


----------



## Stefy

Saw small Black Antony today.


----------



## maisiebelle

TrashedBride said:


> I know from her posts she goes to my local Asda, I knew it was her because I recognised her Mabel immediately! But she was walking away and I was overcome with shyness so I didn't go and say hello


 
I am not sure about the stylish bit lol!  I wish TB had said hello too!  How exciting!!


----------



## mulberryfloss

maisiebelle said:


> I am not sure about the stylish bit lol!  I wish TB had said hello too!  How exciting!!




Very exciting indeed - gosh, the power of the internet!!  Make sure you go for a coffee next time!! 

Who knows, maybe I'll spot alycat in Tesco at Hook one of these days, being as we're practically neighbours! :greengrin:


----------



## alycat

mulberryfloss said:


> Very exciting indeed - gosh, the power of the internet!! Make sure you go for a coffee next time!!
> 
> *Who knows, maybe I'll spot alycat in Tesco at Hook one of these days, being as we're practically neighbours!* :greengrin:


 
 Ha, I _do_ go there! Have to say, it used to be more often though, as my gym was just around the corner - killed two birds with one stone. I'll keep my eyes peeled for you!!


----------



## TrashedBride

I saw a Mabel in M&S today which made me go oooooh... But you'll have to help me on this one as I'm not even slightly an expert on Mabels. She was this lovely deep reddy patent, looked like a kind of browny red colour, sooo rich - anyone know what this colour's called (with nothing but my brilliant description to go on!)? 
Sorry for being so dense!


----------



## sarajane

Spotted a rather stylish large coral Agyness across the office today - it was mine that I've given to a friend at work! She looks very nice from across the office!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Not sure that that counts really SJ!!  hahaha

It is a small world - TB and Maisiebelle in the same Asda and myself and Lovemymulberry in the same gym!  We haven't actually met yet either but I'm sure we will.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A cerise/fuschia east west maggine in pizza express last night, and a VERY battered and dying small oak antony in Amsterdam airport today - had to look twice to check it was an anton as it was so abused, corners of the flap curling, mis-shapen bag structure, etc.

Oh...and lots of the lovely new collection in the Mulberry shop at Heathrow!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bumping as I love this thread and would hate for it to drop onto the next page!


----------



## ladycornflake

Saw a really nice oaf Effie today, but the owner looked like she was really struggling to fasten it!


----------



## orkneydaisy

saw a stunning looking MAN on the escalator in buchanan galleries today carrying an ocean maxi mabel  he looked fabulous!


----------



## maisiebelle

I saw what looked like a Mulberry today but its not one I have seen before.  It had handles like a bays but longer, it was kind of birkin shaped with the postmans lock on the front... it was white croc leather.  Any ideas what it could have been?


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Black bays, small tan? antony, large black antony, oak somerset, oak blenheim, small oak antony, choc bays, large choc antony, large claret antony - all at Bicester this afternoon


----------



## mamabenny

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> Black bays, small tan? antony, large black antony, oak somerset, oak blenheim, small oak antony, choc bays, large choc antony, large claret antony - all at Bicester this afternoon



if they were for sale in the Mulberry outlet, it doesn't count you know


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

mamabenny said:


> if they were for sale in the Mulberry outlet, it doesn't count you know


 
Hehe nooooo these were all on people walking around the village


----------



## bluecat_00

Orangish coloured phoebe in Starbucks Hitchen this morning - didn't recognise the colour, definitely not oak, more orange than I would have expected ginger to look (never seen ginger irl) and quite shiny.

Oak Annie in Starbucks Cambridge this afternoon.  Very nice and I don't spend all my time in Starbucks, honestly.


----------



## mulberryfloss

bluecat_00 said:


> Orangish coloured phoebe in Starbucks Hitchen this morning - didn't recognise the colour, definitely not oak, more orange than I would have expected ginger to look (never seen ginger irl) and quite shiny.
> 
> Oak Annie in Starbucks Cambridge this afternoon.  Very nice and I don't spend all my time in Starbucks, honestly.




Might be best if you stick to the decaf, all the same!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> saw a stunning looking MAN on the escalator in buchanan galleries today carrying an ocean maxi mabel  he looked fabulous!


 


I think I would have mugged him


----------



## hulahoop

Turqoise mitzy messenger in Lincoln yesterday.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Today I spotted:-

Oak Bays
Chocolate E/W Bays
Oak Mitzy Hobo
Oak Emmy and
Oak long purse of some kind (I only saw the back).

all in Chichester.


----------



## nicola2093

today i saw a mitzy hobo in green and a daria satchel in orange , both i thought were fab.
 spotted in bristol


----------



## orkneydaisy

Saw a stunning girl yesterday in Glasgow Silverburn, wearing blazer, skinny jeans and an oak mitzy hobo, she looked fab!


----------



## ratrat

Just back from Cartier Polo International - spotted quite a few Mulberries but most stunning of all, that new Daria shiny ostrich!  It was soooo gorgeous irl.  

I was carrying AG plum bays (weather forecast - shower) and was complimented by some ladies near by, who was carrying pink/purple mulberry, the one with nappa leater with fringy strap...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

ratrat said:


> Just back from Cartier Polo International - spotted quite a few Mulberries but most stunning of all, that new Daria shiny ostrich! It was soooo gorgeous irl.
> 
> I was carrying AG plum bays (weather forecast - shower) and was complimented by some ladies near by, who was carrying pink/purple mulberry, *the one with nappa leater with fringy strap*...


 
Araline?


----------



## Lady Farquar

Whilst walking around Bicester village today, I saw:-
Choc Somerset shoulder - oops, this was mine!
Choc Elgin (for first time IRL)
Oak Roxy
Choc EW Bays
Oak Antony


----------



## bamberio

Today I saw a lovely oak Mitzy messenger just outside of the Borders on Birstall retail park in Leeds.  It made me wish that I'd been brave enough to take mine out in the rain instead of my oil cloth Cath Kidston!


----------



## ratrat

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Araline?



Yes that's it, it was really lovely irl.  Never looked at it properly!


----------



## cmaec

Gorgeous black bays on Luas on way home from the city.


----------



## bluecat_00

A lady with a white patent Mitzy hobo stood behind me in Costa.  She looked lovely so I complimented her on it and she told me of a store nearbythat I didn;t know existed that sells Mulberry.  She told me she is mad on Mulberry and buys too many but sells them on ebay when she gets bored with them and to fund the next purchase.  A lady after my own heart.  I've never had such a long conversation with a total stranger before.  I was being a traiter and carrying my BE pewter love me but it was raining so I felt almost justified.


----------



## WannabeBagHag

Large Straw(I think) Shimmy carried by a petite girl by the Bullring(Birmingham)
Oak Mitzy at the centre MK(Milton Keynes)
My first posting on the sightings thread!


----------



## orkneydaisy

stunning girl in Queen St train station with a champagne mabel


----------



## sarajane

Black patent Mabel in Keith's coffee shop in Cirencester then a clearly much loved black congo Bays and an oak Ledbury in Milsom St in Bath.


----------



## shopaholicmum

In Reading yesterday i saw a large choc Ant and a beautiful aged oak phoebe and bays - were these fellow tpfer's?


----------



## Jenova

Girl with nicely matured Oak Roxanne at top of Ship Street in Brighton yesterday.


----------



## maisiebelle

I think I saw a Somerset Tote in Ikea Gateshead this afternoon.  My daughter and I were sporting our Mabels.. hers is fuschia and mine is orange.  What a cheery sight we were!


----------



## samiyahk

saw a youngish student type carrying the rouge noir mitzy messenger in sainsburys


----------



## corries2

Snazzy purple patent Mabel walked by me over Oxford St in the Gorbals today. I was pure blinged up masel wi ma brand new toap shimmy innat.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

corries2 said:


> Snazzy purple patent Mabel walked by me over Oxford St in the Gorbals today. I was pure blinged up masel wi ma brand new toap shimmy innat.


 


Wit wurrr yae daein roon there hen? Ye made it hame annaw!!  Ahm pyoor surprised ye huv still goat yer bag anaw!! Mibbes its cuz it wisnae covered in fakey LV signs like they wans doon the Barras!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Took my wee men out for a walk along the riverside where they live yesterday .. we were watching the sea plane taking off & oldest wee man was waving to the pilot. I glanced along the walkway & saw something dangling from the bag of a woman who was walking towards us, but still quite far off .. & I thought to myself "Would be funny if that was a Mulberry" .. as you do 

Eventually (after much waving) we carried on walking & walked past afore-mentioned lady, who was now sitting on one of the stone benches .. & she had by her side ... a cognac saddle Mabel!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I didn't spot any Mulberry bags today but I did spot a fellow tpfer - RoxanneOak!

It was nice to meet you RoxanneOak and I hope you get your hands on a Roxy very soon.  (I must say I really like your hair too - before we spoke I had already told my daughter "I like that ladies hair!"  ha - small world heh?)


----------



## sarajane

You've not been stalking poor Mulberry carrying women again have you!

I had a meeting in Salisbury today and got lost as usual, ended up going around the one way system three times before I found where I needed to be. Sitting in traffic in the city centre I spotted two oak Ledburys, a black Bays and a turquoise Mitzy messenger.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sarajane said:


> You've not been stalking poor Mulberry carrying women again have you!
> 
> I had a meeting in Salisbury today and got lost as usual, ended up going around the one way system three times before I found where I needed to be. Sitting in traffic in the city centre I spotted two oak Ledburys, a black Bays and a turquoise Mitzy messenger.



No SJ I have not been stalking people again - RoxanneOak didn't have a Mulberry bag with her, and for once she came up to me - hahaha!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Oak bays, oak blenheim and a strange greenish colour (Apple or Olive?!) roxy at Cabot Circus, Bristol


----------



## hulahoop

Oak bays in the beauty salon today.  I was sat there with my oak ledbury and the lady with the bays came and sat next to me.  Didnt have the bottle to speak to her though!


----------



## roxanne oak

funny!!! Hello Ali. Was nice to meet you too. you seem really friendly on here so i thought you wouldn't detest a complete stranger saying hello. ssshh don't tell everyone i didn't have a mulberry on me!! 

oh yeah:
Spotted a pink Roxy a4 tote in Worthing topshop!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was driving home from work tonight & was in an area where I had seen a couple of Bays a while back. I was just thinking to myself that I hadnt seen any Mulberry bags there for a while .. when a girl crossed the road carrying what looked like an antiqued black Roxy A4. It was either antiqued or coated canvas - was raining hard so hard to tell


----------



## sarajane

I was sitting in the cafe with my boys in M&S at the Meadows in Camberley and ended up chatting to a woman carrying a ginger/oak Alana. Then a choc Ledbury walked by on a v chic, v pregnant woman.


----------



## klp0213

Saw a young woman carrying a choc Somerset shoulder bag yesterday in Belfast.


----------



## frizz

Yesterday I saw a patent lavander bays and a choc bays and a navy patent bays as I was carrying my rio bays.


----------



## TheaBerry

Spotted oak bays and purple shimmy at ikea the other day! 

Doesn't help seeing oak bays on others, as I am already wanting one now - decided to wait untill January though to get one


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Black bays and cream(?) quilted shimmy tote at The Oracle, Reading this afternoon


----------



## piglet42

Friday in the aviemore highland resort in Funland with a beautiful oak effy or alana... not sure but lusted after it as I clung to my poor little plum somerset..... must get some oak statement bag...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

So, I went to the "posh" Tesco today .. & expected to see at least ONE Mulberry. Not a thing ... 

I got half way home & realised I had forgotten to get some nice fresh soup, so I ran into the little M&S near here (totally didnt manage to come out just with aforementioned fresh soup though!!) .. & as I was waiting to pay - with Maggie slung over my arm - I saw a lady in front of me looking at me. I thought it was because I looked like I got dressed in the dark .. but then I looked in her trolley & there was the most yummy looking purple Shimmy tote!  I think she had spotted Maggie. Either that or she DID realise I looked like I got dressed in the dark!


----------



## maplecottage

I saw a Mulberry Seth in a redish colour on a lady at our local train station, I don't see this often but it really did not suit her at all.

But it was nice to see another Mulberry


----------



## aliceautumn

Most battered and beautiful old, shiny and super dooooper creased up, aged oak Bays at the Chill Factor, Manchester.


----------



## TheaBerry

Oak Bays spotted at a distance at a shopping centre in Oslo tonight!


----------



## anjobanjo

This morning on my way to work, battered oak bays, oak Somerset tote and a Shimmy tote. On my way home a large Poppy and a fake bays.


----------



## corries2

Lovely oak Roxy coming out of Spar at Muirend Glasgow this evening attached to an attractive blonde girl. Definitely an oak roxanne day here today. I've been trudging about all week with a black A4 tote
The eternal Scottish pessimist


----------



## TrashedBride

I saw THREE choc Bays within an hour of each other around Gosforth yesterday! Now, I think Bays looks all wrong on me how ever hard I try to make it work, but I LOVE her on others. And seeing those three on very different ladies of very different ages/styles AND THEY ALL LOOKED FABULOUS... Well, I'm maybe having a rethink. What a scrummy colour. 
Oh, and an oak Somerset tote, a couple of Antonys and a choc messenger from a while ago which I think is called Annabel or something in Tesco today (was absolutely gorge)


----------



## flyvetjo

Saw a black mitzy hobo and an oak roxanne yesterday in London. Took the kids to see 'The lion King' - absolutely fantastic!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Went through to Edinburgh last night to have dinner with a friend & see the comedian Des Bishop. 

As I walked for the train in Glasgow, a large oak Ant flew towards me at high speed (attached to the owner of course - who was obviously in a massive rush!!) ... then while in Edinburgh, I spotted a choc Roxy, a black Annie & an oak Roxy - who came in to see the same comedian as me!


----------



## Inem

I saw a black Mabel last night carried by a girl in front of Bread Top, a bakery on Bourke St. The Mabel looked really gorgeous though. I didn't get to see much of the girl


----------



## Jenova

Blonde lady with long hair on Thursday on Brighton seafront.  She had what I took to be a Rockley slung from her pushchair.  I wasn't sure of the colour - it seemed more olive toned than Oak.  It was utterly fantastic!!!


----------



## hulahoop

Barcelona this week; ochre small antony and I *think* I spotted a chocolate mabel.  Not many mulberries, mainly LV.

I did also see a black joel on the flight home though!


----------



## bevw56

a lovely purple East West Shimmy very near to me in Hammersmith - oop's its was dangling from my arm: 

Wasn't sure how i was going to get on with this but l :  it


----------



## orkneydaisy

Champagne Mabel at Topshop Silverburn in Glasgow, oak patina'd antony seen in Silverburn too!


----------



## sarajane

Oak Ledbury in John Lewis cafe at Cribbs Causeway; lipstick Roxy A4 tote in Gap and a vintage looking scotchgrain Helier in Waterstones.


----------



## nat_79

Spotted a beautifully patina'd Oak Effie on the FLOOR!!! of Pizza Express, Didsbury. As if you would ever place such bag on the floor (says me who is watching an Effie in eBay!)


----------



## Lady Farquar

Hi all
this is a bit late but I've only just got back home today....Last Sunday, at Prescott (nr Bishops Cleeve, Gloucs) I saw a burgundy Ant without pocket & with the brass hardware - I was using mine at the time, but not sure if the lady saw me/ mine.
Also, I discovered that a friend of a friend has a fantastic patinated oak Bays - I had a little drool for a while & tried her on - can see why people like them looking a little 'battered' now!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Saw a nice, old Oak Bays today in Arundel.


----------



## tireebabe

Edinburgh yesterday - saw a lady carrying a gorgeous  oak bays with such a dark and beautiful patina.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Black east west bays at Next, Swindon


----------



## flyvetjo

In Cambridge yesterday i saw an extremely patinated loved oak bayswater- areas were almost choco coloured! A gorgeous choco joelle tote. Another oak bays and an oak roxanne. Most of these bags were on young women in their twenties and they looked fab wearing them.
I was carrying an Orla Kiely (traitor that i am!)


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Yummy choc east west bays at Eastbourne harbour yesterday on pretty petite blond lady! Had to post as I never seem to see any Mulberrys around East Sussex when I'm out & about!!


----------



## bluecat_00

I saw a choc printed bays being carried proudly and lovingly - except I'm pretty sure it was fake.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Choc Annie on a lovely casual looking lady outside Mother India's Cafe opposite Kelvingrove Museum in Glasgow this evening!


----------



## TrashedBride

I LOVE this thread, but I always read it with trepidation - I'm waiting for the day I see 'black A4 tote on scruffy frazzled looking woman with explosion hair and zits on Northumberland Street, Newcastle'... These days I always make sure I put on at least a tiny bit of make up and brush my hair before venturing out!
Oak Somerset shoulder and oak effie at my local Tesco express just before it closed last night (was on an emergency cheesecake run)


----------



## tireebabe

Glasgow science center, lady with gorgeously aged oak phoebe.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Worthing town centre (where believe me there is a dearth of quality eye bag candy) in Beales, our dept store that has no Mulberry dept  a very well loved Oak Roxanne....made my day!


----------



## Loquita

Spotted a GORGEOUS croc printed oak Bays outside Grand Central Station in NYC on Sat...it was so lovely that I turned around to keep ogling it, lol...and now it's on my "most wanted" list!!!


----------



## aliceautumn

Lovely little oak darwin Ledbury, all shiney and squidgy, near Skipton castle this afternoon.


----------



## klp0213

Very new looking large oak Antony hanging from the back of a pram whilst out shopping today.


----------



## tireebabe

Large Oak Antony in my home town, hope it was well sprayed as it was chucking it down.


----------



## hulahoop

I saw a black bays in HSBC Lincoln today - it had a red letter 'F' dangling from it, I wondered whether it was a TPF'er?

Also spotted a oak printed bays.


----------



## TrashedBride

Oak Antony (small), oak Somerset shoulder and black printed Bays (yum yum!) in Tesco Extra, Kingston Park today.


----------



## aliceautumn

Big Roxanne pink snake tote in Kendal yesterday. Looked fab on her...


----------



## bevw56

Oak somerset tote getting off a bus and then disappearing into Richmond station!


----------



## bamberio

Oak ledbury being carried by a very well dressed lady at a cinema in Leeds tonight


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Oak elgin at the cinema in Swindon this evening - a nice looking lady sitting in the same row as me!


----------



## bamberio

^^^ What did you go and see Fuzzyfelt?


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

bamberio said:


> ^^^ What did you go and see Fuzzyfelt?


 

The Perfect Getaway - a bit spooky/jumpy! You?


----------



## bamberio

The Ugly Truth starring the very lovely Gerard Butler... mmmm very nice!  I don't think my OH minded me drooling over him as he was too busy checking out Katherine Heigl!


----------



## hulahoop

Patent fuschia pink bays in Marks and Spencer Leicester today.


----------



## TrashedBride

Three very attractive, very well dressed ladies in their twenties standing chatting in the street in Jesmond carrying, in turn, an oak Bays, and oak Somerset tote and a black Emmy. And an oak Antony in Kenton Lane Tesco - I seem to see one of them nearly every time I go in there!


----------



## dre260703

Oak antony in Next in Reading.


----------



## piglet42

Red mabel in Hamilton services by a very nice blonde lady with nice polite children yesterday...


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Black bayswater on a nice looking young lady, crossing a zebra crossing in Newcastle Under Lyme


----------



## aliceautumn

Really battered old oak Roxy at Rhegged. Looked fab, (her children were vile though)...


----------



## kellymorgan1982

saw an oak mitzy hobo in norwich yest...i was in m and s and lady was effortlessly stylish and casual chatting outside! loved it - still WANT one


----------



## mamabenny

Gorgeous black pleated poppy at the seaside in Co Clare The well dressed woman was lunching al fresco with poppy on the concrete pavement beside her


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mamabenny said:


> Gorgeous black pleated poppy at the seaside in Co Clare The well dressed woman was lunching al fresco *with poppy on the concrete pavement beside her *


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Lipstick Bayswater outside the tate modern on Friday afternoon....we sat beside it just so I could ogle it for a while.

Blue vinyl roxy tote at breakfast in my hotel on Sat morning

Several mens satchels (various sizes) in the british museum on sat afternoon

And all the new stock and some gorgeous classics in the Bond St shop on Sat morning

Oh bliss!
What a fab weekend!


----------



## palachan

Saw a black Ant & purple Bays in Hobbycraft.
Spotted a choc Seth and Oak Roxy in M&S.


----------



## jem_art

Cerise Shimmy in Exeter High street.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Black printed east ways bays in Tiffany's, Old Bond Street.  Large chocolate saddle mabel and chocolate joel near Buckingham Palace


----------



## kellymorgan1982

lovely lady bought some euros from me today with oak roxanne and a bronze/brown A on her! just like my bays! made me smile but only realised when she left! x


----------



## bevw56

lovely oak Elgin on the train at Richmond and the lady was stroking it every so often!

Bev


----------



## maplecottage

^had to be a tpfr lol 

Followed a fake oak bayswater today.


----------



## bluecat_00

There's a gunmetal outlet special ant on the back of a chair in my department at work.  I'm trying to pluck up the courage to introduce myself to its human.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

bluecat_00 said:


> There's a gunmetal outlet special ant on the back of a chair in my department at work. I'm trying to pluck up the courage to introduce myself to its human.


 
So did you ...?


----------



## bluecat_00

I did but wished I didn't because she looked at me as if I was a crazed stalker.  Bag was lovely though (handbag not owner bag).


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Oh dear! She wasnt a tpf'er then?


----------



## klp0213

Today in Sainsbury's I saw an aged oak Ledbury with a gorgeous patina, and a very glossy small choc Antony.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

bluecat_00 said:


> I did but wished I didn't because she looked at me as if I was a crazed stalker. Bag was lovely though (handbag not owner bag).


 
 She should be pleased that you said hello!!


----------



## orkneydaisy

God what a loser bluecat, I think 99% of people would love a bag shout out!  At least you know now she doesnt want interrupting if you ever see her with toilet paper stuck to her shoe or anything!  

Saw an oak antony with glossy patina at bellahouston in glasgow tonight x


----------



## suesmithmrs

my hairdresser came this morning with a new Black Seth.( lovely bag, although i have it in oak the black is stunning )
She bought it in Choice at Bluewater, it was in their sale for £245, when her boyfriend paid for it he was charged £175 !!what a bargain

I didnt think the classic colours ever went in the sale's.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Black Roxanne on Eurostar - it converted me: i had previously not been a fan but this was lived in and used and soooo stylish....

and choc Anthony also on Eurostar.

Nothing in Paris tho i did go into the Mulberry shop on Rue St honore and chat up the SA who has been to the factory in Somerset and was divine.

Almost bought the somerset tote.....but resistsed as i have my new purchase arriving today......


----------



## morgan20

At London bridge station yesterday saw;

Oak Bayswater
Oak Mitzy tote
Choc Elgin


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

We're currently camping in the Isle of Wight and the only bag I've seen is a lovely, old, Oak Phoebe.


----------



## TrashedBride

Newcastle city centre yesterday: oak e/w bays, oak roxy, white spazz e/w bays, oak joel, 2 black bays, ants in choc and black, small red mabel and oak effie. Think that's it... dd and I had a most productive day's spotting!


----------



## TheaBerry

Chocolate Seth on a girl whom I recognized as a fellow student at Tromso city centre on Saturday! It looked good


----------



## bamberio

I've been in Manchester this weekend, and I saw a purple coated canvas Roxy A4 tote on Deansgate yesterday afternoon, and a lovely lived-in chocolate bayswater on Portland street this morning.  Both were being carried by very fashionable ladies in their early twenties.


----------



## mamabenny

i had such fun in London spotting Mulberries- I sat beside a gorgeous battered Oak Bayswater on the tube  and from the top of an open top bus I spotted so many.... In fact battered Oak Bays were out in force all ove London... i want one now i saw a nice Champagne Ledbury, lots of east/west bays but no Roxys...
Lots of Hermes around Harvey Nichols though-all gorgeous too...


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Spotted some really gorgeous Mulberrys/ies at Bicester yesterday (no, not in Mulberry):

Olive Jaquetta - slouch but still "green"
Black Alana - surprisingly it didnt look too heavy in the sunshine
Oak Elgin wandering into Cath Kidston - looked lovely & slouchy
Oak Darwin Large Bays - I say Oak but it had a gorgeous cognac patina
Red Congo Hellier - so cute
Black Goatskin Maggie - a charming lady who I think was 80+, she loooked tres elegante!
....oh and a lovely Chalk/Choc Emmy (sorry to be cheeky...........this was my bag)

Sadly, also saw some of the most horrid fake Roxannes ever (shudder)!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I spotted an Oak Antony, Chocolate Mabel and the Chocolate Hanover thing with plaited leather straps in Horsham today (see "Found another Mulberry Stockist" thread).


----------



## dre260703

Cream/silver metallic mabel spotted in Mothercare in Reading (the one by TGI Fridays). Just been buying shoes for the kids and looking at this bag made the wait worthwhile!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black printed leather/congo E/W Bays in M&S in Argyle St in Glasgow.

Brave lady with a gorgeous looking oak Somerset tote who was sitting next to me in Starbucks inside Borders on Buchanan St in Glasgow. I didnt notice her bag until we walked out the shop behind her


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Just wanted this Bump this thread as I didn't want to lose it!


----------



## bamberio

I saw a black Annie in Morrisons in Leeds today.  I had popped in during my lunch break (as it's the only place near to where I work to get something to eat) and there she was, casually dangling from a trolley.  I stalked said trolley around for a while (such was my shock at having spotted a Mulberry in there!) until the lady pushing the trolley noticed I was acting a bit weird so I pretended to look at some cans of tomatoes instead!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

The only Mulberry I have spotted today is the lovely patina'd , used Oak Antony currently hanging off my banister!!!!!! hahahaha  (LOVING IT!!!!!)


----------



## birkin girl

Me and my friend with our much loved Choc and tan Seths in Dun Laoghire...Getting ready for the 2 day festival...


----------



## bamberio

Ali-bagpuss said:


> The only Mulberry I have spotted today is the lovely patina'd , used Oak Antony currently hanging off my banister!!!!!! hahahaha (LOVING IT!!!!!)


 
Haha!  Love it Ali!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

another lovely dog!!!!


----------



## bamberio

If you mean on my avatar then thankyou!  His name is Jake and he's a 1 year old Welsh Springer Spaniel.  Sadly he doesn't belong to me - he's my Mum and Dad's, although they're all coming to visit this weekend!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

he is gorgeous! some of us have been swapping dog stories on other threads - hence my comment. he is so beautiful. have a lovely weekend x


----------



## bamberio

Thanks Poppy!  Your dog is super cute too! x


----------



## riffraff

We went the pub tonight for dinner and in the que waiting to pay was a lady carrying a gorgeous broken in Black Bays and from it emerged an oak long lock purse.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

GORGEOUS blue vinyl Roxy tote at Braehead shopping centre nr Glasgow .. infact it followed me all the way to Xscape too!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Was it orkney daisy though?!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ahh ... busted  

I sooo want one of those bags now though


----------



## hulahoop

^^ he he! :lolots:


----------



## Flossie

Whilst waiting at the Edinburgh Fringe ticket box , I spotted a lady with a large black Mabel , but it wasn't her bag that caught my eye but the fabby orange Stephen Sprouse roses scarf she was wearing . I so need one !
Later on George St , a Mummy pushing a pram with a battered oak effie .


----------



## bamberio

I stood next to a taupe Shimmy at the till in Topshop, Leeds this morning.  It looked great.


----------



## birkin girl

Festival of cultures in Dun Laoghire Yummy tan anthony on a lady waiting at the Nacho stand..


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Oak Bays at Nymans Gardens today in Sussex.


----------



## hulahoop

Spotted a chocolate phoebe - on my mum today! 

Also burgundy (outlet) antony & several oak bays in Nottingham.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Poppy bagfan said:


> Oak Bays at Nymans Gardens today in Sussex.



Just thought I'd let you know it wasn't me!! haha  I was with my birkin in town!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

and thats the story you're sticking to 

The owner of this one had a gorgeous young man draped round her neck....


----------



## hulahoop

Poppy bagfan said:


> and thats the story you're sticking to
> 
> *The owner of this one had a gorgeous young man draped round her neck...*.



Oh it must have been me you spotted then :lolots:


----------



## Poppy bagfan

well actually they made almost as lovely a pair and you and yr new DH!


----------



## klp0213

Saw a gorgeous small choc Antony on a new mum the other day in Tesco.  She clocked my choc Bays and smiled!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

oooh - a secret Mulberry/new mum exchange! Two clubs in one!

Wish i had been that stylish when i was a new mum....


----------



## klp0213

She did look quite stylish, very effortless.  I always have to think about what I put on, wish I could just throw an outfit together and have it look as good as Kate Moss or Sienna Miller!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

it took me several weeks to:
a - get out of bed
b - walk straight
c - get rid of the horrifically swollen ankles
d - remember to stop wearing PJ trousers....


I now stare at stylish new mums with awe and wonder!


----------



## klp0213

^^Ditto!  With the addition of:

e - actually get out of the house for more than a walk around the block!


----------



## Poppy bagfan




----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Small oak antony, oak ledbury, oak mitzy tote, stone (?) agyness, oak somerset, oak phoebe, a very large chocolate somerset tote and another which I'm not quite sure what it was....chocolate, looked a bit like somerset style as it had the brass disc at the front but I think it had plaited handles.  Saw all of these at Bicester this afternoon


----------



## Snowshoe

Saw a well dressed woman carring a mulberry emmy in choc and tan . she wore it well


----------



## bevw56

and which one of these made the journey home with you  fuzzyfelt??


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^ None!!!!!! I didn't even go in the Mulberry shop.....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> ^^ None!!!!!! I didn't even go in the Mulberry shop.....


----------



## bevw56

well that is willpower, well done!


----------



## Jenova

Beautiful warm rich coloured Oak Bays with great pebbling and super patina shine in North Laine Brighton today.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

LovinMyMulberry said:


>


 
Haha it is rather shocking isn't it?! :lolots:


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> Haha it is rather shocking isn't it?! :lolots:


----------



## hulahoop

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> Haha it is rather shocking isn't it?! :lolots:



It is, what's up with you??!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

bevw56 said:


> well that is willpower, well done!


 
Yes, it wasn't easy, but I knew I couldn't go in there without buying something, so thought it best not to go in at all!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ oh well done, you have more will power than me for sure!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^ It helped that my mum & dad were with me, if I'd been alone I would have gone in! And then heaven help me....


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Ah yes, nothing like a disapproving look from a parent to put a halt to any potential purchasing plans!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> ^^ It helped that my mum & dad were with me, if I'd been alone I would have gone in! And then heaven help me....


 
Y'see ... Id have sat them down for lunch & said "Oooh just got to go get something - back soon" & run off


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^ haha I've done that plenty of times in the past!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Just buy them some cake & coffee for after lunch too - buys you more time  

Im hoping I wont need to do that when I visit the outlets though - Im hoping to go with someone who "gets" it :lolots:


----------



## Poppy bagfan

oak Roxy in Chichester....lovely sunny day! Delightful....

tho was unfaithful to Mulberry by buying a purse from Episode in HOF :shame:


----------



## hulahoop

Chocolate east west bays in Lincoln today.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Lovely little chocolate antony in Winchester today. And I think I spotted a somerset tote disappearing through a shop doorway.


----------



## Slowhand

My 12 year old DS spotted a FAKE white Roxanne across the way in Newbury today - I was impressed !


----------



## tireebabe

lol, she has a good teacher ^^^


----------



## Slowhand

^^^ 
Tiree I was impressed because he is a he and not a she !


----------



## tireebabe

^^ Oh yeah, so it is.  I read it to fast and didnt read the DS, just the 12yr old.  Wow, I better get teaching my DS's. xx


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Slowhand said:


> My 12 year old DS spotted a FAKE white Roxanne across the way in Newbury today - I was impressed !


 
I am impressed! i spotted a fake green roxy in Chichester when we were having lunch...there was a sharp intake of breath (form me), DH and DD stopped their chat and looked at me. I announced the fake Roxy, my face aghast. They tutted and resumed chat!

So very very impressed!


----------



## dre260703

Okay - so I went to Reading Festival over the weekend (just on the Sat) and I spotted:

2 Oak antonys
1 mitzy messenger
and 1 toby messenger

Could not believe my eyes, there is no way I would take Mulberry to a festival. I was sporting a reather fetching bag from New Look!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I wouldnt take one either, no way!


----------



## neverdecide

Oak mitzy messenger in regents park
Black roxy a4 tote and oak effie in london zoo


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I've had a fab time spotting Mulberry's today.  I saw....

Oak Emmy at Swindon train station, black mitzy hobo at Paddington station, cracked black bays in Fenwicks on Bond St, purple tumble shimmy tote, large black mabel & oak bays on Oxford street, small oak antony in Wood Lane, chocolate bays, oak effie & oak roxy in Westfield shopping centre, oak ledbury, black bays, chocolate seth, oak woodie, tooled oak bays, black somerset tote and oak barnaby at Paddington as I waited for my train home.

Think that's the most I've seen in one day!


----------



## cmaec

Saw the most gorgeous choc and oak kensington in Dundrum today. Also saw oak roxanne, oak seth(hello birkin girl), Rasperry snakeskin roxy A4 tote(I think thats what it was. Didn't look fake!)


----------



## birkin girl

Putty leopard Bays Dundrum Shopping Centre......Divine...Me want....!


----------



## sarajane

I've been in Bath and saw a really striking girl in her 20s with an oak Roxy, she looked lovely.
Then an oak Anthony strolled past in M&S and a black Seth in Jollys.
Also spotted a woman with a tan colour Birkin (no idea what the Hermes name for the colour would be) in Milsom St.


----------



## hulahoop

Oak antony in Mansfield (very unusual to spot a mulberry there!)

Also my mums Oak Jayde!


----------



## bamberio

This afternoon in Leeds I saw: Oak Georgie, Choc Antony, Choc Emmy and a Black Roxanne.  Oh and my new Black Bays on my arm!  (sorry, couldn't resist!).


----------



## Lady Farquar

Blimey! Wonder who that was in Mansfield??

At Chatsworth today, I saw 

Burgundy Ant (alot, as I was wearing it!!)

Choc Ant

Oak Ants (x 2 or poss 3 - not sure if I saw same person twice)

Large Choc Ant 

I also saw on 'Sinclairs' stall:-

3 Bays (oak, choc & black) - £385 each
3 EW Bays (same colours) - £315 each
3 Ledburys (same colours) - £215 each
3 Ants (same colours) - £175 each
1 Large Oak Ant - £275 (I think)

I couldn't get over how many Mulberry bags I'd seen outside of SM etc in one day!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a Chocolate Mini Mabel in Chichester today.


----------



## bluecat_00

At Bicester yesterday I saw fewer Mulberrys than expected but did see oak phoebe, oak somerset tote, oak tooled bays (gorgeous), fuschia spaz bays on a lady dressed in white trousers and a matching fuschia cardie she looked brilliant, several ants, oak seth


----------



## ratrat

Yesterday at Old Amersham, I was carrying my Oak Effie walking with DD - similar aged Mum & her DD walking passed and that mum was carrying Ginger/tabacco? Effie!!


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> Blimey! Wonder who that was in Mansfield??
> 
> At Chatsworth today, I saw
> 
> Burgundy Ant (alot, as I was wearing it!!)
> 
> Choc Ant
> 
> Oak Ants (x 2 or poss 3 - not sure if I saw same person twice)
> 
> Large Choc Ant
> 
> I also saw on 'Sinclairs' stall:-
> 
> 3 Bays (oak, choc & black) - £385 each
> 3 EW Bays (same colours) - £315 each
> 3 Ledburys (same colours) - £215 each
> 3 Ants (same colours) - £175 each
> 1 Large Oak Ant - £275 (I think)
> 
> I couldn't get over how many Mulberry bags I'd seen outside of SM etc in one day!!



How come Sinclairs were selling mulberry so much cheaper?  Thats a great deal on a bays


----------



## nat_79

Where is this Sinclairs? Looks like its worth a trip


----------



## lw-paintings

Only saw a Mulberry purse/ clutch recently ('in mouse'), but that came from the States.
i hardly see them and to think I gave my Kelly/Elliot Mulberry to 'Marie Curie' charity shop!!! Am I mad?


----------



## Jenova

lw-paintings said:


> Only saw a Mulberry purse/ clutch recently ('in mouse'), but that came from the States.
> i hardly see them and to think I gave my Kelly/Elliot Mulberry to 'Marie Curie' charity shop!!! Am I mad?



Hello fellow Brightonian - I think that I will keep an eye on that shop from now on.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Somerset tote in Morrisons, Anniesland, Glasgow. A young girl of about 10 was holding it .. I am assuming it belonged to mum who was packing up the shopping!


----------



## flyvetjo

Saw an oak somerset shoulder bag in sainsbury's car park in Huntingdon!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lady Farquar said:


> Blimey! Wonder who that was in Mansfield??
> 
> At Chatsworth today, I saw
> 
> Burgundy Ant (alot, as I was wearing it!!)
> 
> Choc Ant
> 
> Oak Ants (x 2 or poss 3 - not sure if I saw same person twice)
> 
> Large Choc Ant
> 
> I also saw on 'Sinclairs' stall:-
> 
> 3 Bays (oak, choc & black) - £385 each
> 3 EW Bays (same colours) - £315 each
> 3 Ledburys (same colours) - £215 each
> 3 Ants (same colours) - £175 each
> 1 Large Oak Ant - £275 (I think)
> 
> I couldn't get over how many Mulberry bags I'd seen outside of SM etc in one day!!



Went to Chatsworth again today (took Olive Pheobe).
Felt very honoured when in one of the craft tents, two fellas walked past, and one pointed to my bag and said to his mate 'that's a nice Mulberry bag'!!

Last time I looked, Sinclairs only had left:-

2 Bayswaters (my friends daughter bought the oak one - really good buy!!)
Oak Ant
Oak & Black Ledbury
Oak & Choc EW Bays

Hula - have heard on the grapevine that Sinclairs is closing down, so maybe that's why the prices were so good.

Have to say that some of the bags did look abit 'squashed' - the oak EW's handles were all to one side - not sure how they'd been packing them away

Anyway, saw 3 oak Ants in a row at one point, a lovely choc Ant with beige strap (couldn't help myself - I went up to her and commented on her bag, then we have a few mins drooling over each others' bags & purses!!)
and, for the first time IRL, a Daria Satchel in Black


----------



## bevw56

divine much loved oak bayswater which had darkened to perfection going through the barrier at Richmond station
oak ssomerset tote going into Richmond station


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I drove past a lady today with her Oak Phoebe.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^^ two fellas walked past, and one pointed to my bag and said to his mate 'that's a nice Mulberry bag'!!



Deeply impressed!


----------



## lilcaz

Poppy bagfan said:


> ^^^ two fellas walked past, and one pointed to my bag and said to his mate 'that's a nice Mulberry bag'!!
> 
> 
> 
> Deeply impressed!



haha! I would be impressed too!


----------



## bluecat_00

In Cambridge today I saw an oak seth that was darkened to perfection, an oak somerset tote, choc e/w bays, choc printed e/w bays and an old battered bays which was so battered that I couldn't tell what colour it was - it looked a very dark blueish grey (maybe battered black) it actually looked fantastic despite the battered appearance.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Poppy bagfan said:


> ^^^ two fellas walked past, and one pointed to my bag and said to his mate 'that's a nice Mulberry bag'!!
> 
> 
> 
> Deeply impressed!


 
What were you carrying??


----------



## hulahoop

bevw56 said:


> divine much loved oak bayswater which had darkened to perfection going through the barrier at Richmond station
> oak ssomerset tote going into Richmond station



Drooooollll


----------



## hecky

Saw a choc Joel at a centenary celebration on Sunday and an oak Roxanne in a very blah shopping centre last Thurs.  You've got me bag spotting all the time now - can't believe how fun it is.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> What were you carrying??


 
It wasn't me - it was Lady F - it is in her post just a few above mine!

Sorry to mislead....think it was a Phoebe? i was juts amazed at 2 blokes knowing their mulberries!!


----------



## corries2

Purple CC A4 in Sainsbury's Muirend. I want I want.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Poppy bagfan said:


> It wasn't me - it was Lady F - it is in her post just a few above mine!
> 
> Sorry to mislead....think it was a Phoebe? i was juts amazed at 2 blokes knowing their mulberries!!



Hi Ladies

I was indeed carrying my Olive Pheobe yesterday

Also, rang Sinclairs today - the prices were special show ones, the shops are selling at the RRP - really could kick myself for not getting one of the Antonys (I kept trying on the large one, but didn't really like the grain of the leather - now wish I'd have bitten the bullet & bought the small version in Oak for £175)

My mate's daughter got a really good buy with the oak Bays for £385 - I checked it out & the leather on this one was really nice & 'even'

Finally, forgot to post that I also saw a choc Knightsbridge yesterday too - I was like a kid in a sweetshop, spying all these lovely bags!!


----------



## klp0213

Saw a few Mulberries over the weekend, not as many as I thought I would though:

battered small oak Antony
Brynmore in a sort of putty colour
Very dark, aged oak Annie


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Took the wee man to "Jumping Jacks" at the Kelvin Hall sports arena in Glasgow today & saw a lady squish her obviously much loved oak Roxy under her pram. I then spotted a lady walking past with a nice Oak Phoebe. I had left my Mulberry at home, but I smiled at them all the same  

Oh - I got the Next magazine through with an order the other day .. & there is a cerise Bays in there along with some gorgeous patent Bays boots!


----------



## klp0213

Thought of a couple more that I spotted over the weekend - battered oak Roxy A4 tote stuffed to the gills on the flight over to London, and a scotchgrain bag with matching travel holdall in Gatwick airport on the way back.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

klp, did you take Miss M on the plane? Was it OK? My friend from scotland brought her DS down here to stay with us when he was 17 months and he had real trouble with his poor ears....hope Miss M was OK?


----------



## klp0213

Yes, Miss M went on the plane with me - what a nightmare!  She didn't have any trouble with her ears as she always drinks a lot on the ascent and descent.  She only had a rough time because it was all too exciting so she wouldn't sleep!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Drinking sounds great for the ears - is that why some folk end up trollied when they fly?? 

Seriously, am glad she was OK...tho sounds like it was pretty exhausting for you!


----------



## klp0213

Haha, she had milk not booze!

Yes, utterly draining for me.  She thought it would be fun to do her high-pitched squeal/scream for ages.  Cue lots of dirty looks from nearby passengers, one even remarked "that could break glass".  

Back on topic, forgot to mention the black Araline I saw on a lady checking out the Antony's at Mulberry in HoF.


----------



## cmaec

Blue coated canvas roxanne tote in Newbridge today. Looked very trendy. Also a vanilla roxanne.(I think)


----------



## bluecat_00

A black roxy (rather new looking) at work yesterday worn very casually with all the straps flapping open.  Very stylish and attractive wearer.  Also an oak printed bays in Welwyn Garden City at lunchtime yesterday.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

klp0213 said:


> Haha, she had milk not booze!
> 
> Yes, utterly draining for me. She thought it would be fun to do her high-pitched squeal/scream for ages. Cue lots of dirty looks from nearby passengers, one even remarked "that could break glass".
> 
> Back on topic, forgot to mention the black Araline I saw on a lady checking out the Antony's at Mulberry in HoF.


 

Oh people are so rotten....i always sympathise with parents of babes on flights, even going up to them to tell them not to worry! We were all babies once! And whilst taking babes across the whole world for a "holiday!" (madness!) is maybe not such a great way to spend 24 hours....many people HAVE to take babies on short trips to visit their nearest and dearest.....

( my comp crashed last night so i could not reply then!)


----------



## suesmithmrs

gorgeous Lipstick Ostrich Bayswater at Bluewater today.


----------



## klp0213

Poppy, now that I have Miss M I will forever sympathize with other parents of small children on flights!

I _think_ I spotted a Jody tote today, not sure though because it looked like it was chocolate and I didn't think it was made in that colour.  I couldn't get close enough to see the rivets so have no idea if it was genuine Mulberry or not.


----------



## TheaBerry

Oak Mitzy tote at Oslo Airport rushing to catch the train
Black Bays in Prauge, on a Norwegian girl walking the streets of Prauge


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A fake purple Blenheim at the cinema tonight


----------



## bevw56

very nice tumbled purple regular shimmy carried on the arm in Westfield yesterday


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Horrid fake oak/tan saddle type leather mabel on a girl in Asda last night - she was tottering around in her heels with her bag dangling off her arm, looking really proud of it, poor girl


----------



## bluecat_00

Real ocean mabel in Hitchen this morning.  I had oak roxy and we sort of smiled at each other.


----------



## bevw56

a lovely rich glossy choc bayswater in hammersmith - did i say i wasn't a bays fan  mmm!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Saw a lovely old Oak Bays and Black Seth today in Horsham.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

During my working week:
Black bays
Oak e/w bays
Choc mens briefcase
black jody tote
black mitzy  all in London

and then the HOF stock in Reading....now lusting over choc small bays clutch and the choc pocket book


----------



## klp0213

I saw a small choc Antony at the beach today.


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^oh, as this help you decide between choc & oak Klp??


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Large choc Ant next to me in the Q at Next Clearance in Clydebank (totally NOT the kind of place you would expect to see a Mulberry!)

Choc Bays in M&S at Crow Rd in Glasgow.

Stone E/W Bays outside M&S as above!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Oak tooled bays at Dyrham Park near Bristol today


----------



## bluecat_00

At a party this afternoon was introduced to a lady with a black printed e/w bays.  I was carrying my chloe so didn't say anything but kind of wished I had now.  i was really beautiful and just perfect for a party.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

bluecat_00 said:


> At a party this afternoon was introduced to a lady with a black printed e/w bays. I was carrying my chloe so didn't say anything but kind of wished I had now. *i was really beautiful and just perfect for a party.*


 
We all know you are really beautiful & perfect for any occasion! A bluecat is for life .. not just for parties!


----------



## bluecat_00

Oh that is so so funny.  Haven't laughed so much for ages.


----------



## hulahoop

:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## LovinMyMulberry




----------



## kat4

^^^lol, that was funny, good catch 

Saw a lovely Joelle in choc while walking down Nicolson Street towards the  Mukberry store where I was headed to get my choc Bays.


----------



## Inem

I saw a lady carrying a brand new looking oak Bays at National Gallery of Victoria on Sunday morning. I was coming out of the Dali short film booth and there she was with her Oak Bays.


----------



## bamberio

I saw a young student (probably not even 20) carrying a Bays today at the supermarket near where I work.  I'm not sure if it was a fake as the colour was somewhere inbetween oak and chocolate - sort of a coffee colour.  She was carrying it over her shoulder using just the one strap so the bag could just loll open and was effortlessly chic.


----------



## klp0213

Today I saw a chic woman carrying an oak Joelle shoulder bag - but on the crook of her arm.  She looked great!


----------



## bamberio

Oak Mitzy Hobo (large size) being worn by a very glamourous woman with long blonde hair on my drive to work through the centre of Leeds today.


----------



## bamberio

This is going to sound weird, but last night I went to the cinema with my OH and who walks in?  Only the same lady I saw on my drive to work, and she was still carrying the lovely Oak Mitzy Hobo.  Such a coincidence, but I didn't half feel like a weird Mulberry stalker!


----------



## bluecat_00

What a coincidence bamberio.  I saw a lady in Tesco coffee shop just now and she kind of gave me a look (I was carrying oak bays but look like a dreadful scruff!).  Later I saw her in the store and she had a fuschia spaz maggie which I hadn't spotted before.  Kind of explains the look doesn't it.  Need to decide which bag to take to DD1s swimming lesson later.  I know I said I wouldn't baby oak bays and can cope with rain but I don't think chlorine is a good idea!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Juat seen the most gorgeous old Oak Phoebe with a beautiful patina on Sainsbury.

It makes me want to get my phoebe out when I get home.


----------



## mssw157

Well, I nearly screamed! In this Mulberry desert called Dublin (apologies to Cmaec but I don't think I've spotted you yet), I saw an elegant lady with an oak Somerset Hobo! On Henry Street of all places!! That's not really Mulberry territory...


----------



## corries2

mssw157 said:


> Well, I nearly screamed! In this Mulberry desert called Dublin (apologies to Cmaec but I don't think I've spotted you yet), I saw an elegant lady with an oak Somerset Hobo! On Henry Street of all places!! That's not really Mulberry territory...


 
Why d'you think they dont have a store there mssw157? And it's only HOF isn't that stock them?  I love the shops in Dublin but the exchange rate was rubbish for Scots when I was over at Christmas.


----------



## mssw157

corries2 said:


> Why d'you think they dont have a store there mssw157? And it's only HOF isn't that stock them? I love the shops in Dublin but the exchange rate was rubbish for Scots when I was over at Christmas.


 
I don't think a stand-alone store would make sense for them here....sigh..
HoF have them, but I still haven't been there to check it out - other side of Dublin for me and in the city centre there's Brown Thomas (or Brown Pompous as some like to call it), which has a very poor selection of Mulberries and very "precious" staff....

Psst, but they really like their bling bags here....


----------



## tastefashion

saw a lady carrying a fake black roxanne A4 tote at burnley station in the morning  ... 

then saw a woman carrying a black printed leather bays at the corner of collins st. & Elizabeth st. during lunch time, nice!


----------



## corries2

forgot that aspect of Celtic Tiger mssw157!


----------



## chloe-babe

well, I am all in a quandary today lol.
I received the bays clutch yesterday in gorgeous blue and wasnt exactly "feeling" it! Anyway, fast forward one day, a girl in topshop on oxford circus was carrying the exact same version in black, all lovely and flat and not very full of stuff - it looked AMAZING!!!!

also saw two chanel flaps and a Chloe betty today


----------



## bevw56

so are you keepinh her?


----------



## chloe-babe

^ in true womans rights fashion lol, I am feeling the love alot more today!!!! I am especially as she seems to go very nicely with my new blue nuit LV scarf


----------



## Jenova

Saw an Oak Printed Bays (.........and a girl but I couldn't be bothered to look at her much) on North Street in Brighton today.  A man in the Storm shop in North Laine admired my Black Shimmy Hobo but only so he could ask me questions about my handbag buying habits for market research.  He was shocked by how much I was willing to spend.  I told him to look at tpf for inspiration on what they should sell.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Saw an Oak Roxanne today but I THINK it might have been fake because the leather was very, very smooth but I didn't get a good enough look at it to be sure.  It just didn't look 'right' iykwim?


----------



## Tote Girl

Of all places saw a Champagne Bayswater at the One Day Cricket International at Trent Bridge Thursday night


----------



## klp0213

Saw a small choc Antony worn on the shoulder and a well patinated oak E/W Bays, both at my favourite garden shop yesterday.


----------



## hulahoop

Large Oak antony and east west oak bays in town today.


----------



## klp0213

Fake small black Antony in front of me at the Tesco checkout today.  I wonder if she saw my authentic one hanging off my shoulder?


----------



## numnut

Saw a champagne mable hobo in Camberley M&S (sorry didn't look right with casual dress IMO) and a lovely chocolate ( not sure if printed or congo - couldn't get close enough at the meat counter!) East West Bays at Waitrose Wokingham - think that might now be on my wish list! - Looked great casual and smart!


----------



## TheaBerry

Almost nevner happens, but I saw a Mulberry in Tromso today! 
A black bays buying both cava and white wine to go with her prawns. As I work in the shop, I stalked her around for a bit. (In Norway there's only the state owned monopoly shops that are allowed to sell alcohol with more than 4,6 %)


----------



## Jenova

Spotted the corner of a marvellous warm Oak bag under a lady's arm in the coat section of Brighton TKMAXX this afternoon.  Accosted her and got her to reveal her delicious 4 year old Oak Bays.


----------



## bamberio

I saw a vintage cherry red messenger bag being worn across the body in my local ASDA today.  It was lovely, had a cream strap (like on an Anthony) and an imprint of the Mulberry tree and the word 'Mulberry' embossed on the front flap.  Lovely.


----------



## hulahoop

Jenova said:


> Spotted the corner of a marvellous warm Oak bag under a lady's arm in the coat section of Brighton TKMAXX this afternoon.  Accosted her and got her to reveal her *delicious 4 year old Oak Bays*.


----------



## bevw56

hulahoop said:


>


 
Gosh taht was brave !

I saw a batterd oak bays in Westfield.


----------



## hulahoop




----------



## bevw56

brave to go up to someone - but so many times i have wanted to


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

3 oak roxys, black & tan alana, several chocolate antonys, chocolate seth, wine/red kensignton, oak brynmore, 2 oak e/w bays, chocolate antique mabel, black mabel hobo, several oak bays, lipstick bays, orange mabel, dusky pink (?) shimmy, 2 oak elgins, chocolate bays, chocolate e/w bays, black e/w bay, oak mitzy messenger, apple green e/w bays, oak kensington...all out and about round London yesterday and today.


----------



## Jenova

bevw56 said:


> brave to go up to someone - but so many times i have wanted to



She was in TKMAXX and I always talk to the other shoppers there.  I might have been more cowardly in a posh street.

_I always talk to Scotty dog owners too._


----------



## mulberryfloss

Jenova said:


> She was in TKMAXX and I always talk to the other shoppers there.  I might have been more cowardly in a posh street.
> 
> _I always talk to Scotty dog owners too._




How about Westie owners??? :wondering


----------



## Jenova

Our dead mother organises Scotty Sightings to cheer us up rather than Westie Sightings but I do tend to talk to all terrier owners (plus Dachshund owners because my granny had one).


----------



## Poppy bagfan

also westies are common as muck.....scotties are rare as hens teeth....but even rarer to see a nice one...there is a lovely one that comes by our house....i would love one of each.


----------



## mulberryfloss

Poppy bagfan said:


> *also westies are common as muck....*.scotties are rare as hens teeth....but even rarer to see a nice one...there is a lovely one that comes by our house....i would love one of each.




Don't let Ruby hear you say that!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A lovely blonde & oak annie in Sainsbury's


----------



## Poppy bagfan

mulberryfloss said:


> Don't let Ruby hear you say that!!!!!!


 

I know- really cruel but round our way there are soooo many westies!!!

Ruby is currently not bothered by my betrayal - she is lying prostate on the spare bed in my office, snoring.....mind you I am not far off!


----------



## Jenova

Red Spazzalato EW Bayswater this afternoon.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Bumper spotting day for me today .. & no I didnt even go into the Mulberry shop!

Oak large Antony near Buchanan Galleries shopping centre.

Walked alongside a lady with an oak Somerset tote in Buchanan Galleries.

Then walked past a glam looking lady carrying an oak Bays (with what looked like a pen mark on the bottom - ie leaked ink!).

A lovely lady carrying a Meygan, in Costa coffee in Buchanan Galleries. My friend went "Oooooh I like her bag" ... & I looked round & saw the silver Mulberry plaque! I was most impressed at my friends taste! (I had never really bothered about the Meygans before but this one was gorgeous. It wasnt the pale pink .. but it was a very pale colour. I cant describe it .. but it was gorgeous!)


----------



## hulahoop

Walked past a black roxanne in the corridor at work today - veeerrry rare to see a mulberry where I work!  Did try and get a closer look to see if it was real or fake but it was going in the opposite direction....


----------



## bevw56

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Bumper spotting day for me today .. & no I didnt even go into the Mulberry shop!
> 
> Oak large Antony near Buchanan Galleries shopping centre.
> 
> Walked alongside a lady with an oak Somerset tote in Buchanan Galleries.
> 
> Then walked past a glam looking lady carrying an oak Bays (with what looked like a pen mark on the bottom - ie leaked ink!).
> 
> A lovely lady carrying a Meygan, in Costa coffee in Buchanan Galleries. My friend went "Oooooh I like her bag" ... & I looked round & saw the silver Mulberry plaque! I was most impressed at my friends taste! (I had never really bothered about the Meygans before but this one was gorgeous. It wasnt the pale pink .. but it was a very pale colour. I cant describe it .. but it was gorgeous!)


 
LMM i have this colour meygan and it is truly the most wonderful bag, roomy, soft, so lightweight and holds masses. the colour is taupe although a much different taupe to the shimmy. i am very upset they have not done this for winter!


----------



## bevw56

i saw an oak Annie walking from the station in Teddington - very nice.


----------



## bluecat_00

In Cambridge today I saw lipstick Mitzy hobo, choc large ant, oak small ant, choc small ant with the most amazing patina, black audrina (its the first I've seen out and it was very much nicer than I would have expected), a woman with her late teen daughter - mum oak bays, daughter choc bays, choc e/w bays


----------



## klp0213

I saw a tiny vintage scotchgrain bag in Tesco the other day.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

bevw56 said:


> LMM i have this colour meygan and it is truly the most wonderful bag, roomy, soft, so lightweight and holds masses. the colour is taupe although a much different taupe to the shimmy. i am very upset they have not done this for winter!


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I did wonder if it was the taupe but for some reason I then thought the taupe was darker in colour than the one I saw. 

It was gorgeous - my friend was drooling  

I really had never considered that bag AT ALL in store, but it looked gorgeous being carried!


----------



## Slowhand

I saw the back end of a Choco Phoebe getting into car in the Visitor's car park at work  today.


----------



## hecky

Every other person I saw in Stamford last week seemed to be carrying a Mulberry (OK, only 4 of them but I was only there about forty minutes) - 2 oak Antonys, an oak EW Bayswater and what looked a smaller member of the Mabel family.

Lewes was similar in summer - I couldn't turn round for incrediby stylish men in their late thirties with great messengers.  They were mostly Woodys I think - this thing hadn't got its hooks in me yet back then.


----------



## bevw56

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I did wonder if it was the taupe but for some reason I then thought the taupe was darker in colour than the one I saw.
> 
> It was gorgeous - my friend was drooling
> 
> I really had never considered that bag AT ALL in store, but it looked gorgeous being carried!


 
I fell in never ending love with this bag the first time I saw it


----------



## maplecottage

Black Somerset at Doctor's surgery today, it is a very prim and proper looking bag.


----------



## mssw157

Choc Brynmore on a bloke in Dublin's IFSC at lunch time. I'm getting better at Mulberry spotting....


----------



## Poppy bagfan

choc Roxy and black Shimmy in Brighton today!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous large black Poppy in Glasgow today. It kept following me around too 

Nude E/W Shimmy & stone Maggie  in HoF

White patent Mitzy messenger (sorry .. looked awful!)

Cant remember what else ... brain like a sieve!


----------



## charliefarlie

Green Bays  and Oak Bays, in Brighton today. Poppy didn't realise you were there! Just sent you an email!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

wish i'd seen that green bays!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Brynmore on a rather tasty looking chappie at Glasgow Central station this morning.

Lady who looked like she was on her way to work, with a gorge black Piccadilly slung over her shoulder!

Remembered another bag I saw the other day - the most stunning purple Bays - not the patent one, but one in normal leather! It was


----------



## tastefashion

saw fake oak bays in KFC at Elizabeth st. The material looks so cheap and glossy ... but that woman looks so proud to carry the bag


----------



## klp0213

Saw a vintage choc congo small tote (not sure of the name) at Tesco this afternoon.


----------



## mulberryfloss

Saw some gorgeous Mulberries at Costa in Reading today -

an oak Darwin Roxanne
a plum glacé Bays
an antiqued black A4 tote
an oak rio Jemma
an oak Darwin Phoebe
and an oak Hanover!

My navy leopard Bays felt very much at home - especially when the very same group (joined at this stage by a beautifully aged oak Bays) reconvened for lunch at the Slug and Lettuce by the riverside.....


----------



## TheaBerry

A woman around 50 came by at work in a pair of black leather boots, black Burberry trench, black large Antony, a Mulberry scarf and with her husband- she looked good


----------



## suesmithmrs

disgusting fake black roxy in next, fremlin walk.
even i could spot it was a fake, it was that bad


----------



## hulahoop

Loads in York today:

Oak effie (on the park and ride bus!)
rouge noir mitzy messenger (gorgeous colour)
oak bays x 2
oak roxy
dark red bays (very nice indeed)
choc outlet antony
oak antony


----------



## Lady Farquar

Been to Chesterfield this afternoon & couldn't believe my eyes, as think I saw 2 Mulberries:-

- oak Pheobe (didn't get the chance to see if genuine or not - once saw a fake one for sale there - 1000 apologies if it was you & was the real deal!!)

- choc Antony

Were the ladies TPFr's I wonder?  I was wearing my choc printed Bays today, as couldn't be bothered to change from yesterday


----------



## crystal tips

so busy in bristol today  , bags spotted- an oak mitzy hobo ,oak antony, vanilla (i think thats the colour) annie, new stlye oak jaq


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Oak ledbury, oak bays, 2 oak antonys, navy patent bays, hot pink wrinkled patent bays, oak east west bays, olive roxy, black wrinkled patent somerset and a white maggie - all in Manchester today....oh plus the lipstick tote on my sister and the turquoise mitzy messenger on me


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> *Been to Chesterfield this afternoon & couldn't believe my eyes, as think I saw 2 Mulberries:-*
> 
> - oak Pheobe (didn't get the chance to see if genuine or not - once saw a fake one for sale there - 1000 apologies if it was you & was the real deal!!)
> 
> - choc Antony
> 
> Were the ladies TPFr's I wonder?  I was wearing my choc printed Bays today, as couldn't be bothered to change from yesterday



Wow!! Surprising to see mulberry in Chesterfield!


----------



## maplecottage

Saw an oak roxanne but I have it suspected of being a fake, stared at it for ages trying to work it out.


----------



## numnut

crystal tips said:


> so busy in bristol today , bags spotted- an oak mitzy hobo ,oak antony, vanilla (i think thats the colour) annie, new stlye oak jaq


 
How wearable was the vanilla Annie - what did you think of it IRL?


----------



## flyvetjo

Saw a lovely Oak Antony with the dark strap (like the one I've just purchased) on a lady at kids rugby today!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black vinyl Roxy tote just walked past my window, as I sat on the train at Edinburgh Waverley station!


----------



## hulahoop

Saw a lady walking her dog with an oak ledbury as I was driving home.


----------



## Lady Farquar

hulahoop said:


> Wow!! Surprising to see mulberry in Chesterfield!



I know Hula, it's a bit of a 'back water' isn't it!

Yesterday, I was on a vintage car rally, and took my choc somerset shoulder.  

We were abit late back, along with another car.  When we parked up, the lady in the other car got out & had a lovely oak Antony!

(we proceeded to have a 5min mutual drooling session, whilst our DHs talked car rubbish!)

Just realised I didn't even ask her name - oops!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Saw a lovely Mulberrry today in Worthing....it was cream or beige or a pale colur like that and looked like  a big Antony but i am a bit rubbish with all the names....It def had a mulbbery disc attached.....

wasn't you was it Ali Bagpuss?? Only wondered that after it had passed and left me gawping like a lovestruck teenager.


----------



## TrashedBride

I've just stalked a large burnt orange Antony around Tesco! Omg, what a divine bag... I tried to be discreet, hopefully his owner didn't see me and think I was a psycho! Also saw a tdf choc Darwin Roxy in Sainsbury's and an olive Martha on Gosforth high street. And on Saturday I saw a girl who looked like a first year student - sooo young! - with a brand spanking new choc Bays, in Jesmond. I was Mrs Jealous, I tell you!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Whilst I was in London yesterday I saw:-

Oak Somerset Tote and Oak Phoebe.

I probably would have seen more but I was too busy with the children (we went to The Tower of London).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I spotted a lovely old Chocolate Roxanne today.


----------



## hulahoop

Oak somerset tote at LFE services this morning.


----------



## stannymanny

Chocolate heaven at Marks & Spencer Fosse Park today, large choc Antony Messenger & choc East West.


----------



## hecky

Keep glimpsing oak Roxys in unlikely shopping centres - usually on the very young.  I shouldn't judge, but perhaps they are Not Quite The Thing.


----------



## klp0213

I saw a choc Ledbury on Location, Location, Location tonight!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

klp0213 said:


> I saw a choc Ledbury on Location, Location, Location tonight!


 
Me tooooo! I wondered how many people would come on & mention it 

Saw an orange coated canvas Bays on my way to work this morning .. then as I was getting in the car to leave work, a lady walked past me with a choc Joelle.


----------



## TrashedBride

klp0213 said:


> I saw a choc Ledbury on Location, Location, Location tonight!



Me threeeee!   Made me go and dust off my poor neglected black one to use today, I'd forgotten how much I love Ledbury.
I keep seeing black somerset totes, the silver h/w ones - I've seen three in two days, and I don't think I'd ever seen one irl before! Saw a yukky fake oak Roxy in Asda yesterday too, a plasticky bright orange horror it was... Lovely black patent bays on the high st too.


----------



## bluecat_00

A black bayswater at work yesterday - stuffed to the gills and really misshapen.  I know the wearer well and she is in an extremely senior position.  I wanted to shout across the foyer "Dr. X what have you done to your bayswater"  but thought better of it.

Also saw a purple coated bays in Welwyn Garden City yesterday.


----------



## hulahoop

Argggh, I usually watch Location, Location, Location but missed it last night as Mr H wanted to watch golf!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Yesterday I shared an office with a lady with a Black Bays!  I was using my choc printed one, so, for a good 10mins, we had a natter about Mulberry (she wasn't aware of the factory shops, so I filled her in etc)

It was only afterwards when we both decided we ought to go back to work, that I realised we'd never even asked each other's names!!

Talk about getting the priorities right!


----------



## TrashedBride

I saw a girl in TK Maxx today with an oak Bays so stuffed it was flapping about open in a most undignified manner.... She was chucking it on the floor while she tried on coats, picking it up by the flap, nudging it along the floor to the mirror with her foot... I'd never have the guts to treat my bags like that but she was obviously doing something right - the Bays was gorgeous, so loved and lived in. 
And a white Ledbury in Tesco!


----------



## morgan20

Westfields last Saturday - I saw loads of Mulberries 

Oak Antony
Oak ledbury and Bays
Somerset Totes
Soho??? choco Printed?
Various other styles that I am not yet familiar with.


----------



## bevw56

ooh i wonder if one of the somersets was me!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

klp0213 said:


> I saw a choc Ledbury on Location, Location, Location tonight!


 
me too! i thought that girl was a bit precious tho!!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Oak Phoebe and Large oak ant with cream strap in HOF on Thursday night

Also Becky from Coronation Street with a black bays on Oxford Rd this afternoon!!


----------



## hulahoop

In town today;

choc antony
black (outlet) antony
choc seth
choc brynmore


----------



## elvisfan4life

In Dobbie farm shop today- two mulberry bags- one large oak ant and one absolutely gorgeous hobo style in oak with single handle and tooled - not one Ive ever seen before but looked so gorgeous OH had to hold me back from asking the lady what bag it was and when she had bought it- serious bag lust took over do I had to go for a coffee to calm down- came home and was tempted by SJ's SM list but have been good and am still on the sofa!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Large Oak Ant at my local Tesco this afternoon.

Oak Effie in Mulberry @ Cheshire Oaks yesterday.

Saw some in York .. inc a horrid fake Bays .. but cant remember what!


----------



## Jenova

Man with lovely Oak Brynmore in Brighton.


----------



## TrashedBride

Lots and lots of Mulberrys on my local news - they were doing a story on Jules B in Jesmond and the interior shots of the shop was Mulberry heaven... The presenter picked up a grey suede croc Bays... Oh, I love that shop!
Soaking wet oak Seth on the High Street - it chucked it down here today. For Seth's (and his owner's!) sake, I hope he was Colloniled!


----------



## riffraff

At the snot machines Harvest Festival today there was a gorgeous black A4 Roxy tote, owner was also wearing this seasons joules 3in1 jacket very very nice.


----------



## bamberio

I saw a lovely choco Phoebe tonight in Toni and Guy in Leeds.


----------



## silver925

Love the tooled leather bags, it sounds like you saw either the Prairie with one centre leather flower and postmans lock or Jolene which is longer and has a postmans lock on each leather flower at either end of the bag. Both lovely, I have Prairie and it is one of the most cute Mulberry bags. Jolene I find more of a fiddle to use with locks at both ends so I sold mine. Hope that helps you to find and see these little beauties.....

This reply is the the Dobbies sightings....still new to getting things linked in here, thanks..


----------



## mssw157

Black Bays at lunchtime in Dublin's IFSC! Any one from here???


----------



## TrashedBride

Choc/oak alana in Waitrose (I think, the same bag/girl I saw there a couple of weeks ago) and oak A4 Roxy tote in John Lewis. And so many oak Bays... Seriously. Stopped counting after the fourth one I saw. All in Newcastle city centre today.


----------



## sarajane

Had a chat with the owner of a gorgeous black pleated Poppy as we tried on boots in Duo in Bath this morning (found myself coming out with two pairs!)M
Went in to pick them up later and there was a lovely stone polished Maggie and a choc Anthony. It seems Mulberry girls not only love Minis but boots too.


----------



## chloe-babe

ooh had a Mulberry tastic sighting day today (well I was at a School opening day in Cobham lol ,!)

A beautiful worn in nicely choco bayswater, and a black mabel, and then on the way home, saw a very new looking oak bays in Walton on Thames!!

3 in a day, thats a record for me


----------



## hulahoop

In town today;

Oak somerset tote
Black congo bayswater
Taupe shimmy


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Stunning blue patent Bays in M&S in Argyle St Glasgow today.

Worn in Oak Bays just round from the Mulberry shop in Glasgow.

Green Spazzalato Maggie ... walking into the Mulberry shop. (The owner bought a gold Bays while I was in there!)

Black coated canvas Roxanne in Mulberry shop!

I wont go OTT & add in all the ones I saw in the Mulberry shop & HoF dont worry


----------



## lilcaz

bayswater in bromley M&S yesterday


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

The most fantastic Old Patina'd Oak Phoebe in M&S yesterday - it was really smooth and quite dark and shiny, it was beautiful!


----------



## bamberio

Black NVT Bays and Roxy spotted in the Oktoberfest beer tent in Manchester yesterday!


----------



## bamberio

Oh, and a lovely oak bays and an oak mitzy tote being worn as a messenger bag in Manchester as well.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Been to Presteigne for the weekend and saw a choc printed Bays & an oak Bays (cheating abit here - it's the one I spotted for sale at Chatsworth Country Fair - my friend's daughter got it!!)


----------



## bluecat_00

Gorgeous navy patent bays that has sofened up beautifully.  Choc large ant worn on the shoulder which also looked good.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Chocolate bays in Amsterdam airport yesterday!


----------



## dre260703

Oak Annie - in HofF Reading on a very stylish looking lady (ok so I was at the Mulberry concession again!!)


----------



## bevw56

dre260703 said:


> Oak Annie - in HofF Reading on a very stylish looking lady (ok so I was at the Mulberry concession again!!)


 
buying or eating doughnuts


----------



## TrashedBride

Oak Seth and Antony, and black Mitzy messenger on Gosforth high street. Mitzy looked totally fab paired with an emerald coat and glorious red hair!


----------



## klp0213

Oak Barnaby on a young guy the other day in Belfast, and a gorgeous well-patinated oak Bays today in Tesco.  Also spotted a nasty fake black Phoebe over the weekend - it had fake Mulberry rivets shiny faux leather.


----------



## elvisfan4life

printed oak bays at Bham New St Station tonight- nearly fell on to the track ogling it


----------



## dre260703

bevw56 said:


> buying or eating doughnuts


 
Just browsing honest!!!


----------



## looby loo

Spotted loads of oak bayswaters on very young looking school girls and student types. Lucky them!


----------



## hulahoop

Just seen a choc phoebe on Location, Location, Location!


----------



## bevw56

yes and did Kirsty have a bays at one point?


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I thought she might well have done, but it was hard to get a closer look wasnt it?


----------



## hecky

I'm glad it's not just me noticing this.  Anywhere I go within punting distance of a boarding school or upscale university, it's oak Bayswaters on the arms of our future broadcasting elite.  I think they grow out of it during college (unfortunately for them).

Don't know whether this makes me want one... or... not... ...



looby loo said:


> Spotted loads of oak bayswaters on very young looking school girls and student types. Lucky them!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ It puts me off wanting one a bit, to be honest...


----------



## hecky

I can only assume they are Mama's cast offs.  Because if you want to spend £500 on something your daughter can carry her school stuff in, what's wrong with a CAR?


----------



## Flossie

^^ students in Edinburgh carry either oak Bays/elgin or Longchamp navy le pliage . I think the girls have a very nice look . 

My daughter is at uni , yes she did go to private school , but she bought her own A4 Roxy tote and navy leopard bays from money she had earned working in her gap year .


----------



## Flossie

.....


----------



## xiaoxiao

Spotted a FIRST bays I've ever seen in the city on Sunday! It was Oak.


----------



## maplecottage

Yesterday was a phenomenal bag and shoe spotting evening. Thank you to the ladies, from who I can remember, Flossie, Chloebabe, KLP (if I have left anyone else out I apologise, memory is shot at the moment) for recommending I wear black patent bays, it was the absolutely right choice  However my choice of wearing my mulberry jonathan kelsey ankle boots for 8 hours - omg my feet were killing me.

Okay first up - one of the columnists from one of the newspapers called Daily somthing (couldn't remember second part of name) had a beautiful purple felt hat on and accompanying her on her arm was an absolutely stunning and what appeared to be matching purple bayswater with silver hardware, was trying to work out the leather, it was absolutely beautiful and the purple was really vibrant so not a dark purple.

Next up was Jamelia - she didn't seem to be holding a bag but she had the most stunning pair of Christian Louboutin black peep toe pumps on, her two little girls were there and I was stunned to see how slim she was, totally gorgeous after having 2 children!!

Beverly Knight had killer pumps on, not sure of the brand and kind of leopard print leggings and a black cropped fitted jacket, she looked amazing.

And then there were shoes, shoes and more shoes, killer heels, killer colours - not sure how the girls could walk in them. A lot of them had severe plastic surgery - when they didn't really need it which was a shame.

Lots of BBC presenters there, the girls you would see presenting shows on t4, they looked fabulous, perfect tans, make up, hair, and their outfits were gorgeous, lots of dark pink/purples teamed up with orange killer heels. Didn't see them with bags oddly.

On the outside of the event I saw a tan Hermes bag (kelly or birkin?) - she spotted my bayswater and I could almost see her thoughts - my cheap knock off imitation of a Hermes lol  I saw a beat up oak bayswater - but it didn't look so nice, it actually looked more dirty unlike the girls here who have developed a lovely patina.

I wasn't able to find purple tights so I wore all black but tied a scarlet ribbon around my dress and it seemed to break up the all black colour.

Had a really lovely lady from Westfield management sitting at our table, Miss A started crying when one of the speeches got underway so I took her out of the venue, and I saw the lady dash out past me, then dash past again with a big bag, 3 mins later my husband came out with this bag in his hand shaking his head in disbelief, the lady actually went shopping for Miss A and bought her 3 peppa pig series soft toys, the entire DVD collection of Peppa pig and George, and a few other girly accessories!! She had only just met us - that was just the nicest thing to do!!

Miss A was rather ill when we got home, think the event was a bit too much for her and she vomited everywhere  She's chipper this morning though which is great.

Thanks for all your help ladies, what would we do without your advice!


----------



## mssw157

Wow Maple - sounds you had a really interesting evening! Thanks for sharing it with us! Such a shame Miss A got sick but I'm sure all her new toys must have cheered her up in no time this morning. That was awfully nice of that lady!


----------



## bluecat_00

Yesterday in Welwyn Garden City I saw a black Annie and have just seen a gorgeous bays clutch in my local Tesco.


----------



## mssw157

Another rare spotting at lunch time in Dublin's Talbot Street - black Bays!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Mushroom Agyness & an oak messenger whose name escapes me, at The Fort shopping centre in Glasgow this afternoon.


----------



## charliefarlie

What a lovely thing that lady did Maple, glad you had a good time! I spotted a Choc E/W bays and a really lovely Oak Mitzy Tote in Ikea


----------



## samina

This week has been a mulberry hotspot!

Started with all the classic - spotted an oak bay, then a choco one and a black bay all within 10 mins of each other!

Then I spotted an olive elgin and a black one.

Later on in the week I had a meeting and a familiar Mabel tag and gold disc were reflecting under the table...I had a sneaky peak ohhhh it was a lovely Black mabel hobo..........I sooooo need one of these but not in Black as I have the normal black goatskin mabel.

MC - Hope you had a fab time!


----------



## bevw56

maplecottage said:


> Yesterday was a phenomenal bag and shoe spotting evening. Thank you to the ladies, from who I can remember, Flossie, Chloebabe, KLP (if I have left anyone else out I apologise, memory is shot at the moment) for recommending I wear black patent bays, it was the absolutely right choice  However my choice of wearing my mulberry jonathan kelsey ankle boots for 8 hours - omg my feet were killing me.
> 
> Okay first up - one of the columnists from one of the newspapers called Daily somthing (couldn't remember second part of name) had a beautiful purple felt hat on and accompanying her on her arm was an absolutely stunning and what appeared to be matching purple bayswater with silver hardware, was trying to work out the leather, it was absolutely beautiful and the purple was really vibrant so not a dark purple.
> 
> Next up was Jamelia - she didn't seem to be holding a bag but she had the most stunning pair of Christian Louboutin black peep toe pumps on, her two little girls were there and I was stunned to see how slim she was, totally gorgeous after having 2 children!!
> 
> Beverly Knight had killer pumps on, not sure of the brand and kind of leopard print leggings and a black cropped fitted jacket, she looked amazing.
> 
> And then there were shoes, shoes and more shoes, killer heels, killer colours - not sure how the girls could walk in them. A lot of them had severe plastic surgery - when they didn't really need it which was a shame.
> 
> Lots of BBC presenters there, the girls you would see presenting shows on t4, they looked fabulous, perfect tans, make up, hair, and their outfits were gorgeous, lots of dark pink/purples teamed up with orange killer heels. Didn't see them with bags oddly.
> 
> On the outside of the event I saw a tan Hermes bag (kelly or birkin?) - she spotted my bayswater and I could almost see her thoughts - my cheap knock off imitation of a Hermes lol  I saw a beat up oak bayswater - but it didn't look so nice, it actually looked more dirty unlike the girls here who have developed a lovely patina.
> 
> I wasn't able to find purple tights so I wore all black but tied a scarlet ribbon around my dress and it seemed to break up the all black colour.
> 
> Had a really lovely lady from Westfield management sitting at our table, Miss A started crying when one of the speeches got underway so I took her out of the venue, and I saw the lady dash out past me, then dash past again with a big bag, 3 mins later my husband came out with this bag in his hand shaking his head in disbelief, the lady actually went shopping for Miss A and bought her 3 peppa pig series soft toys, the entire DVD collection of Peppa pig and George, and a few other girly accessories!! She had only just met us - that was just the nicest thing to do!!
> 
> Miss A was rather ill when we got home, think the event was a bit too much for her and she vomited everywhere  She's chipper this morning though which is great.
> 
> Thanks for all your help ladies, what would we do without your advice!


What a wonderful time you had and you sound like you looked amazing love the red touch!
Who wants a birkin or a kelly when you have a black patent bays elegantly resting in your arm!


----------



## looby loo

Sorry for the ignorance maple but where were you? Anyway sounds like you had an amazing night and thanks for the write up.
 That lady was so nice to do what she did. 
Hope miss A is feeling better now.

As for the birkin lady .........
No offensense to Hermes lovers out there but I just  wouldn't , couldn't carry that label at all. 

As for Mulberry sighting saw a white glove somerset hobo yesterday that looked quite good on a bright crisp autumnal day. Was teamed with a cream outfit so it looked very glam winter white.


----------



## Limitededition

Didn't expect to spot any Mulberrys today as was in the away end at the Stadium of Light , nowhere near the Posh seats or the Wags. I had my Oak anthony with me under my jacket and spotted a  beautiful Salmon (?) phoebe on the staircase on the way out. Does this win a prize for the the most unlikely venue ?


----------



## blueberryuk

Fab report maple, glad u had a good evening. Sounds like your outfit was perfect, ESP bag & shoes - despite the foot pain! 

Well today I spotted a lovely choc roxanne by royal festival hall. And a very new looking oak bays. Preferred the rox today!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I *must* take mine out for its first outing!


----------



## bluecat_00

Glad you had a good evening Maple - it sounds as if your outfit was perfect.  I was so heartened to hear of the lovely gesture the lady made by buying gifts for Miss A - it restores my faith in human nature.


----------



## TheaBerry

Of all people I spotted a Mulberry today. Shopping today and next to the milk I saw a girl in cerise Arc'teryx jacket, pink Burberry wellies and black printed bays. It fitted nicely over her shoulder, and all though she was dressed more accordingly to the weather than the bag, she suited it. 

I get so excited when seeing Mulberry's here, this is the fifth (somerset, antony, seth, seth) I've seen. Apart from mine and the two a friend has.


----------



## Jenova

Blonde lady with lovely mature Oak Bays in Brighton today.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lovely lived-in Oak Roxy in TGI Fridays in Glasgow .. then an oak Bays in the Argyle Arcade shopping thingiedoodah!  

Oh & a rather gorgey brick large Ant!


----------



## hulahoop

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Lovely lived-in Oak Roxy in TGI Fridays in Glasgow .. then an oak Bays in the Argyle Arcade shopping thingiedoodah!
> 
> *Oh & a rather gorgey brick large Ant! *



I feel that one doesnt count LMM!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

hulahoop said:


> I feel that one doesnt count LMM!


----------



## bluecat_00

The worst fake roxanne, a gorgeous beat up black bays and a choco small ant in Cambridge today (plus loads of LVs but as I know nothing about them I don't know if they were real or not)


----------



## laurathelaura

I'm not exactly a Mulberry expert so not always sure what I'm spotting or if they're even real! Anyway on Saturday I saw two people with Mulberries in Asda, one I think was an Anthony messenger bag in Oak, the other was a violet coloured Bayswater with studs on the back, it was a lovely colour but I've never seen this style before?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gorgous oak ledbury exiting the sheffield train at Bham new street yesterday morning- was it any of you ladies? Thats 2 Ive seen a NSS last one was a choc printed bays- makes waiting for trains much more fun if you are Mulberry spotting


----------



## mssw157

Oak printed Bays on petite blonde in Dublin's IFSC at lunch time. Anyone from here?


----------



## charliefarlie

Spotted a lovely Butterfly Rio Gracey (think that is what it is called) in Tesco's carpark (nearly crashed into the car next to me looking at it  )


----------



## Lady Farquar

elvisfan4life said:


> Gorgous oak ledbury exiting the sheffield train at Bham new street yesterday morning- was it any of you ladies? Thats 2 Ive seen a NSS *last one was a choc printed bays*- makes waiting for trains much more fun if you are Mulberry spotting



Hey Elvis fan (hope you had a fab hol btw!!). Wonder if the choc printed bays was me, as I sometimes catch that train

Was in Brum too yesterday, but decided to drive instead.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Took my wee men out to watch the launch of a new Navy ship, across from their house today ... 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/8317027.stm

.. & spotted a lady with a small black Ant!


----------



## orkneydaisy

Black belle in Buchanan Galleries, choc roxy coming out of TK Maxx, black mabel in TK Maxx, sauchiehall st Glasgow x


----------



## ratrat

On the way back from work, the car in front of me had a number plate ending with 'KLP' - as far as I'm concerned this is equivalent of Mulberry sighting lol!


----------



## maplecottage

haha RR!!! That's funny


----------



## TheaBerry

My 6th Mulberry spotted in Tromso today.
Lady walking with a black bays. Drove past her twice, as had to turn around right after I spotted her!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Oak Phoebe & Oak Somerset Shoulder both gorgeous but both getting drenched in Stratford upon Avon this afternoon.


----------



## samina

quilted shimmy yesterday on the central line


----------



## Inem

I saw a lady with Bayswater Sludge Suede yesterday at the tram stop in front of Flinders Street Railway station. It was a gorgeous bag 
I was inside the tram on the other side when I saw it, my jaw literally dropped, other passengers must think I was mad.


----------



## riffraff

Stood waiting for a HSBC cash machine and the lady in front had a tumbled sheep purple mitzy hobo, absolutely stunning.


----------



## piglet42

Tuesday House of Farnell near Brechin.... in the cafe an older lady looking very elegant with a black bays....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Choc  Phoebe in car park at my local Tesco today ... & yesterday, a black vinyl Roxy a4 tote on a lady out walking in the rain in Glasgow city centre.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was anyone watching Fearne Cotton's new show last night. She was meeting Paris Hilton .. & was carrying her silver metallic croc Bays!


----------



## 30spooh

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Was anyone watching Fearne Cotton's new show last night. She was meeting Paris Hilton .. & was carrying her silver metallic croc Bays!


 

yeah i saw that - she also took her leopard bays to Vegas.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw quite a few Mulberries this weekend but the ones that stick in my mind are a gorgeous Oak Ledbury, Oak Rosemary and Oak Mitzy Messenger on a very beautiful lady (wearing some fabulous boots which I had to stop and ask her about - now they're on my wish list (Russell & Bromley)).


----------



## sarajane

^^You been accosting people again?!


----------



## dre260703

Science Museum London on Sunday - spotted the following (this was inside the museum and also general spots on the way there):

Black Bays
Black Seth
Two oak Ants (although one of them was mine)
Oak mitzy hobo
Oak bays

Was quite inpressed with that lot.


----------



## Flossie

Battered oak Roxy in St Andrews square Edinburgh today .


----------



## sarajane

Passed a woman carrying the cerise Daria hobo today. Incredibly striking & oh so pink!


----------



## alycat

^^ O/T, but did you think it was _too_ pink? I was thinking about trying to snaffle one in the sale if they're still around


----------



## sarajane

^^No, not too pink just very striking. It reminded me a lot of the magenta hanover shade. It's a real blue pink tone. I tried it in JL and it's too cool a colour for me but it looks incredible in the Daria. 
A sale bargain sounds like a plan, can definitely see you being able to carry off that colour.


----------



## alycat

You see, that's why I loved your magenta Hanover - I hadn't really realised it before, but it must be the bluey-pink  tones that I'm drawn to.

Saw one at the Reading meet and loved it. I think it was Dre that tried it on, and against her purple tunic it looked fab


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sarajane said:


> ^^You been accosting people again?!



Of course - you don't find anything out unless you ask!!  I did resist asking her if I could try them on though!!  :lolots:


----------



## sarajane

^^Actually, I wouldn't have put it past you to have had the boots off the poor woman! 

It's amazing how Mulberry bags can come in useful, I ended up having a lovely chat with a woman in Duo after she spotted my bag & I noticed her black pleated Poppy. Somehow it doesn't seem quite so odd talking to complete strangers when you have bags in common.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Spotted in and around Birmingham today - a gorgeous soft & squishy oak elgin, a large choc antony, a choc bays, a large black shimmy (on a man in a business suit - not what I expected but he looked good) and a black mitzy hobo


----------



## Poppy bagfan

sarajane said:


> ^^Actually, I wouldn't have put it past you to have had the boots off the poor woman!
> 
> It's amazing how Mulberry bags can come in useful, I ended up having a lovely chat with a woman in Duo after she spotted my bag & I noticed her black pleated Poppy. Somehow it doesn't seem quite so odd talking to complete strangers when you have bags in common.


 
I stopped a woman at the Haammersmith hospital yesterday morning who was carrying an oak mitzy tote - it was gorgeous...i said "I love your bag!" and she looked like I was about to mug her! i was done up for work too - not like in my usual scruffs!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ If anyone ever stopped me and complimented my bag I would be delighted!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Around Lincoln center NYC today, in the restaurant I saw not one but two mulberry! A black nvt bays and chocolate nvt east west bays. V nice indeed.


----------



## bevw56

Poppy bagfan said:


> I stopped a woman at the Haammersmith hospital yesterday morning who was carrying an oak mitzy tote - it was gorgeous...i said "I love your bag!" and she looked like I was about to mug her! i was done up for work too - not like in my usual scruffs!


 
oh poppy you were just down the road from me i never see anyone with a mulberry in the area!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oooh my mum did her midwifery training at Hammersmith Hospital (MANY moons ago!). I doubt you would have ever seen her with a Mulberry or anything remotely similar though


----------



## bevw56

its a lovely hospital if only they would stop demolishing blocks of it, all the name of 'modernization'

my mum insisted on carrying a plastic carrier bag for years as she felt safer than if she carried a nice bag


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ yes - I do fel a bit intimidated when there by the proximity of the Scrubs!! Espec as the place i work in is right next to the prison wall...!

I get to visit some really glam places - NOT!


----------



## bevw56

i used to go to the school on the edge of the scrubs and we would walk down the road between the hospital and the prison after school imagining all sorts and the boys would jump out on us and frighten us to death!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Thats the road i work on! I was waiting for a taxi last time and i could hear all sorts coming from behind the wall!!

At least its near Westfield! i have yet to go but heard there is a direct train from Clapham Junction to Shep bush which means that we southerners can get there without using the tube!


----------



## bevw56

oh you must go 
it is a bit overwhelming at first but you soon get used to it
the station is a few paces from the entrance so very convenient from Clapham.
Mulberry isn't huge but the staff are very friendly
I usually meet my daughter who works across the road from there once a week for lunch there is a great eating area.
Hope you get there soon !


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a stunning black Bays today whilst lunching - the black leather had achieved a drool-worth glossy patina.  After seeing that bag I no longer think black Bays is boring!


----------



## roxanne oak

I haven't been on for a long but such as it is mulberries have been following me around. jumping out on me when I least expect them too. thus my obsession has come to boiling point and I have to share with you ladies what goodies have crossed my path in a matter of weeks... ehem..

battered oak roxanne - worthing
choc bayswater - train
congo oak bayswater - train
ginger anthony - tk maxx, worthing
oak anthony - morrisons, worthing
oak emmy - portsmouth and southsea trainstation

I have also seen a vast collection of coats/bags I own paraded in front of me this week (once no twice when I was also wearing it!!) I'm ashamed to say I was getting off the train when I saw this girl wearing my coat so I hung back so no one else would notice - is that weird??? I text my horror to my boyfriend who i'm afraid to say didn't care very much... what can i say i like to believe i'm unique and "special"


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Hi Roxanne oak

the battered oak roxy in Worthing could have been me - where are you?
I get the train a lot from Worthing to London, tho only own the top bag in your list!

Dunno about the coats the....maybe I was one of those culprits too!


----------



## klp0213

Saw a beautifully patina'd choc Ledbury today in TK Maxx.  The owner stared and turned around to look at me after spotting my Hayworth.  I thought she was a bit mad until I clocked her Led!


----------



## hulahoop

One of the doctors (who I dont know) on the ward today was carrying an oak east-west bays.  I was _dying_ to say something to her but chickened out in case she thought I was bonkers!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Are you a nurse Hula??


----------



## mulberryfloss

Saw the most gorgeous RED Annie in M&S Marble Arch today - I never knew they came in that colour? It did look lovely!


----------



## TrashedBride

Ooh, dd was born at Hammersmith hospital in June 97 - LMM, you weren't training there then, were you?! I used to live on a street in Shepherd's Bush, and at the end of our garden there was an expanse of wasteland...which is now Westfield! I loved living there, even though we had a resident ghost...  
Lots and lots of Mulberrys spotted since I was last here, inc choc seth, olive martha, oak elgin, bays in a plethora of permutations, black somerset tote, ants in choc, black and teal, champagne ledbury... And probably others I can't bring to mind atm! All around Newcastle.


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a burnt orange Daria satchel worn as a shoulder bag today.  The colour was sooo lovely!


----------



## Lillan

Never seen any Mulberry in my hometown, apart from my own.  
But I saw 2 oak and a black Bayswater + an oak anthony in Oslo on Saturday.  On the Friday night at the Mamma Mia musical, I saw a woman with a black Roxanne Satchel.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

I work with a lovely lady who lives in Norway - i onoly see her twice a year and she is sooo smart...i wanted to ask her about her Burberry bag when we met the other week, but she had to leave early. I also wanted to ask if she had any Mulberries!


----------



## Lillan

Well, don't know about her, but Burberry is MUCH more popular over here ( well at least at my part of  the country) than Mulberry.  Lot's of my friend had never heard of mulberry, but they all know Burberry.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Ah! Well that would make sense. i am not overly keen on Burberry myself but it suited this lady and looked fabulous!


----------



## TheaBerry

Burberry does have some good items, but nothing like Mulberry! It's so true that most Norwegians have heard about Burberry, but not Mulberry (I think that's a good thing, makes me more exclusive). I have a few friends who're into Mulberry though. And I see a Mulberry scarf from time to time

PS Where do you live Lillan?


----------



## Lillan

TheaBerry said:


> PS Where do you live Lillan?


 

Not far from Stavanger


----------



## Inem

Spotted 2 Bays in 15 mins time when I was walking across from Myer Bourke St to Melb.Central. 1 Choc Bays which looked distorted and simply odd (I wondered if it was fake but I didn't take a closer look) and 1 Snakeskin Bays (has Bays ever came in Snakeskin?).


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Oak Bays with THE most beautiful patina , at work in the salon this morning, couldn't take my eyes off it!! Now I'm torn between RN/choc/oak bays!!


----------



## bluecat_00

In London yesterday there weren't as many Mulberry bags as I had expected - loads of LVs.  Saw an oak ant messenger at Kings cross and it was gorgeous, a black bays at Kings Cross and thats it.  Also saw a horrid fake roxy worn very proudly by a lady in Tesco today.  I bet she had no idea.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^ I saw a really cheap & nasty "oak" (more like orange) roxy on someone in Birmingham yesterday - again, very proudly worn by the owner.  

Also saw a large oak antony with the postman's lock snapped off - I think this was also a fake, the leather didn't look right!


----------



## hulahoop

Poppy bagfan said:


> Are you a nurse Hula??



Nope, OT!

All this talk aout lovely patina'd oak bays... makes me want one again...


----------



## orkneydaisy

Saw a black east west maggie and black kensington at braehead this afternoon


----------



## bagcrazy123

Saw my choc Jacquetta for the last time. Just wrapped and packed her, ready to move to her new home. :cry:


----------



## maplecottage

OMG BC, why on earth are you selling Jacquetta? :cry:

Mind you, you do have the lovely Mollie to keep you company, but it must be hard to have split your trio.

Hope it's going to a good home.

xx



bagcrazy123 said:


> Saw my choc Jacquetta for the last time. Just wrapped and packed her, ready to move to her new home. :cry:


----------



## shopaholicmum

On the underground yesterday i saw a very odd coloured bays. The leather was a cross between a burnt orange and dark oak colour. I was so desperate to get a closer look to see if it was a fake that the owner must have wondered what on earth i was looking at!


----------



## bagcrazy123

I am down sizing MC, just have to and having 3 Jacquetta's in all 3 classic colours + choc Mollie, made the decision 'logical' to let choc Jacquetta go??????!!!!!! She goes to a good home, to someone that recently also bought my oak Euston, so I have no worries about that! But I must say it still hurts:cry:




maplecottage said:


> OMG BC, why on earth are you selling Jacquetta? :cry:
> 
> Mind you, you do have the lovely Mollie to keep you company, but it must be hard to have split your trio.
> 
> Hope it's going to a good home.
> 
> xx


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a lovely Large Oak Antony today.


----------



## orkneydaisy

I am loving my large Antony!  Hope youre finally using that amazing Birkin of yours!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

oak ledbury in London - gorgeous!


----------



## hulahoop

Choc somerset shoulder, choc somerset tiny tote, choc printed bays and oak bays all at the Lincolnshire sausage festival earlier today!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Lincolnshire sausage festival?

I am ashamed that i slept all morning and you were doing wholesome things like that!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^Hardly, I am a vegetarian myself, have been for years!  We just went for a wander down because it was held in the castle grounds, 5 mins walk from our house.  We did come back with a bag of Rudolf potatoes though!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Still, sounds a lovely morning....and no doubt dry whereas it has rained here.

i was vegetarian all trhu childhood (wasn't allowed to be but hated meat and used to store it in my cheeks like a hamster until i could spit it out!) then when i left home at 18 was utterly veggie, but at 28 or 29 had a yen for ham.....now i eat ham, a bit of chicken, a bit of steak, occasionally.....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I haven't spotted any Mulberries today but I'm hoping to spot PB out with her Oak Mitzy Messenger soon so I can nick it off her!


----------



## Poppy bagfan




----------



## Poppy bagfan

I did suggest we meet up soon ali B so you can try it on (then give it back!!)


----------



## TheaBerry

Spotted a black somerset at work today (again), must be the same one


----------



## hulahoop

Poppy bagfan said:


> Still, sounds a lovely morning....a*nd no doubt dry whereas it has rained here.
> *
> i was vegetarian all trhu childhood (wasn't allowed to be but hated meat and used to store it in my cheeks like a hamster until i could spit it out!) then when i left home at 18 was utterly veggie, but at 28 or 29 had a yen for ham.....now i eat ham, a bit of chicken, a bit of steak, occasionally.....



Nope, its mizzly here, a fringe nightmare!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

it rained here this am but is really nice now!I am having a halloween party for some 9 year old witches....


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I just saw a small antony in Asda, it wasn't oak, looked a bit more like tan colour ....not sure whether it was real or not


----------



## sarajane

I've discovered that the upstairs cafe in M&S at The Meadows in Sandhurst is where all the Mulberries hang out on a Saturday. Son no 2 and I stopped for a quick lunch on our way home and in the space of 25 mins we were joined by a black Bays, a choc Ledbury and an oak Rosemary with the most fabulous patina. I noticed the owner also had a long oak locked purse too.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

wow!

It is a mulberry part of the world tho isn't it?

Unlike here!


----------



## sarajane

^^It certainly seems to be.

Where I live is definitely Mulberry world, Bath is teeming with them! I regularly have conversations with complete strangers in the city's shops just because they're carrying Mulberries.
I met a really nice woman in Russell & Bromley carrying a Mulberry & then bumped into her the next day at Shepton.


----------



## klp0213

Saw a gorgeous oak Rosemary in IKEA this morning.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Saw a Chocolate Phoebe today - it was beautiful.


----------



## mulberryfloss

sarajane said:


> I've discovered that the upstairs cafe in M&S at The Meadows in Sandhurst is where all the Mulberries hang out on a Saturday. Son no 2 and I stopped for a quick lunch on our way home and in the space of 25 mins we were joined by a black Bays, a choc Ledbury and an oak Rosemary with the most fabulous patina. I noticed the owner also had a long oak locked purse too.



I've spotted quite a few in there as well SJ!!!  Saw a gorgeous oak Mitzy hobo last time I went. Am going there this afternoon, so I'll report back if there are any further sightings!


----------



## sarajane

^^Hope it wasn't as full of mooching men as it was yesterday. Honestly, why do women take men shopping with them when all they do is wander aimlessly, blocking the walkways!
If you'd have gone yesterday you'd have spotted my black Mitzy messenger. I got quite distracted by all the Mulberries and had to remind myself what I'd gone in there for.


----------



## mulberryfloss

^^ It was heaving today! Not pleasant at all. I had to queue for over 15 mins to get  a refund for some stuff I'd ordered online. You'll be pleased to hear I didn't leave my DH to wander aimlessly though, I parked him in the cafe with a cappuccino and the Sunday Times!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ahh that M&S used to be my local one, when I lived in Virginia Water!! 

Spent many an hour wandering around M&S


----------



## Poppy bagfan

mulberryfloss said:


> ^^ It was heaving today! Not pleasant at all. I had to queue for over 15 mins to get a refund for some stuff I'd ordered online. You'll be pleased to hear I didn't leave my DH to wander aimlessly though, I parked him in the cafe with a cappuccino and the Sunday Times!!!


 
Oh he sounds rather suave - a cappuccino and the STimes!!

Pics of him too ?? (since you were asking for JackJones!)


----------



## sarajane

^^MF, glad to hear your DH was safely tucked away! I was tempted to mow the wandering men down with my trolley as I was on a commando raid. Son no 2 (8 yr old) allowed me an hour as we had to be back in Wiltshire for his Halloween party by dark. Talk about supermarket sweep!
LMM, Virginia Water makes me come out in a cold sweat just remembering what I used to get up to there in my late teenage years!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

SJ .. I darent even think about that one


----------



## sarajane

^^Nor me. I just remember the bushes were very bushy!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

sarajane said:


> ^^Nor me. I just remember the bushes were very bushy!


----------



## sarajane




----------



## Poppy bagfan

come on LMM - you never found any bushy bushes??


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Poppy bagfan said:


> come on LMM - you never found any bushy bushes??


 
I was about to make a comment about me getting waxed on Tuesday morning, but that would be in very poor taste, wouldnt it :lolots:


----------



## sarajane

well I do remember some stripping being involved....


----------



## mulberryfloss

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I was about to make a comment about me getting waxed on Tuesday morning, but that would be in very poor taste, wouldnt it :lolots:



Yes!  But very funny all the same!!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

:lolots:

well our spirits have risen remarkably quickly haven't they?

And i haven't even got the Clarks premium out yet!


----------



## riffraff

sarajane said:


> well I do remember some stripping being involved....


 
OMG, I log on to  see what's been happening on the chat thread and the first post on the last page is this.  Goodness do I really want to start reading backwards   Absobloominglutely!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

An oak somerset tote of some sort (north south?),  a chocolate e/w bays and a fake oak elgin at Paddington station this evening


----------



## mssw157

On holidays in Münster (Germany) I saw 
- a stone coloured Bays 
- choc E/W Bays; totally gorgeous and I didn't "dig" that style before...
- oak Somerset tote


----------



## klp0213

Surprisingly spotted a new-looking black Roxy with all the straps undone and a large choc Antony at Tesco today.


----------



## mulberryfloss

An absolutely gorgeous, really well-loved oak Bays in the Oxo Tower bar yesterday afternoon.... in fact the colour was so dark, I wondered if it was actually cognac or tobacco or something? V nice, all the same - think it'll take me about 100 years to get my oak Bays looking like that!!!

PS It was actually my DH who spotted it first - well-trained or what?!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Spotted over the weekend in Keswick:-
- 2 x oak Bays
- 1 x black Zinia
- 1 x choc Knightsbridge (cheating slightly as that belonged to my mate!)


----------



## TheaBerry

Black roxanne in the shop selling fancy lamps. Seems to me I've been spotting Mulberry's more often than usual.

Also saw a small locked purse (chocolate) in the weekend, almost asked if I could have a look at it. So compact, yet it seemed she could fit lots in it.


----------



## TrashedBride

I saw a lady pushing a lovely old fashioned coach-built Silver Cross pram today, wearing a black Antony over a gorgeous grey coat with black knee-high boots. She looked sooo stylish, one of the best Antony-wearers I've seen in a while! Plus Blenheim and Knightsbridge, both oak, in Asda. Also a glut of Mitzys in all shapes and sizes around and about Newcastle - a bag I'd not really paid much attention to previously but you know, they're really quite special...


----------



## klp0213

Saw a woman with her large black Antony checking out the Mulberry bags at HoF yesterday.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Just spotted Mylene Klass on "Around the world in 80 days" with a large red vinyl roxy tote!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> Just spotted Mylene Klass on "Around the world in 80 days" with a large red vinyl roxy tote!



Oh I was just going to post that, you beat me to it!!!!!

I love John Barrowman btw - just had to say that (and I'm really enjoying this programme!).


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^ oops sorry. And yes I like John as well, never realised he was so nice!


----------



## hulahoop

Black annie today... on my mum!


----------



## Lakrits

Very seldom in my town apart from my own and my nordic walking collegue's. Now she takes her choc roxy a4 tote often, my other walking lady is an LV-girl. I have recently got my best friend interested in Mulberry so luckily i can cuddle my choc Mollie that she bought from me three weeks ago. When you go to Stockholm you see a lot of Mulberrys.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a Large Chocolate Antony today in Worthing.


----------



## Flossie

Edinburgh has gone Bays crazy , black , oak and brown being carried . Saw a lady in my square yesterday with an oak elgin , looked nice and casual .


----------



## klp0213

Oak E/W Bays today at my NCT Nearly New Sale.


----------



## Inem

I saw an oak Roxanne yesterday when I was walking across Lonsdale St. I didn't get the chance to inspect it closely as the girl who carried it walking away really fast and she carried the bag inside out, with the two pockets inside.


----------



## Inem

Saw an oak Mabel Hobo at Las Chicas cafe, Balaclava, this afternoon. My god, it was a very beautiful bag!!!
Spotted an oak Piccadilly walking past Starbucks Swanston St. It was gorgeous too but it looked pretty massive to be carried on the shoulder.


----------



## hulahoop

Inem said:


> I saw an oak Roxanne yesterday when I was walking across Lonsdale St. I didn't get the chance to inspect it closely as the girl who carried it walking away really fast and she carried the bag inside out, with the two pockets inside.




When I first read this I thought you meant that bag was literally inside out! 

Choc joel and choc henley (I think) at Giltbrook retail park (nottingham) this afternoon... also possibly a vanilla roxy in Ikea, but I didnt see enough of it to check out whether it was real or not.


----------



## figarogirl

hulahoop said:


> W*hen I first read this I thought you meant that bag was literally inside out! *
> 
> Choc joel and choc henley (I think) at Giltbrook retail park (nottingham) this afternoon... also possibly a vanilla roxy in Ikea, but I didnt see enough of it to check out whether it was real or not.



Same here - thought that was strange thing to do


----------



## orkneydaisy

Saw a rouge noir patent bays in Zara today  plus a mum and daughter in M&S, the mum had an east west black maggie and the daughter had a large black mabel, mulberry heaven!


----------



## TheaBerry

dark lovely oak elgin at a vernisage (spelling?) a few nights ago. 

olivey roxanne on a customer at work the other day. that's a rare sight. only seen oak-choc-black up here so far!

mothers and daughters with mulberry's/ies, yes, that _would_ be mulberry heaven!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Yesterday in Cribbs Causeway Shopping Centre, Nr Bristol...
couple of Antonys
black congo Bays
black poppy


----------



## Inem

Haha..i'm not the most articulate person in the world i'm afraid


----------



## laurathelaura

I started a new job a couple of weeks ago (in a shop in Edinburgh) and have already seen 6 customers with Mulberries! 3 oak bayswaters, 2 black ones and another oak bag but I don't know what it was! It was a bucket bag style, really simple but lovely! 

Also walked past the same girl in St Andrews two days in a row with an oak bayswater while I was carrying mine, passed her at the same place each time too!


----------



## zooba

I live in the US and very rarely spot any Mulberry bags.  Had my first Mulberry spotting for the year.  Last week at a conference, very early breakfast meeting- daria hobo.  Gorgeous- I actually disrupted the meeting by tripping to get a better look at the hardware.


----------



## maplecottage

Oak bayswater today - in the rain!!

I've seen this woman often with her oak bays, I am still trying to determine if it is genuine, something looks a bit off with the dimensions, it looks too wide.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Saw a nice Black Mabel Shoulder Bag today.


----------



## Flossie

Fabulous black bays on a very chic looking young woman wiearing the most stylish of coats I've seen in sometime . Oh yes she had a gorgeous hairstyle too !


----------



## Tash1

I'm happy to report my 1st Mulberry sighting..........an Oak Bayswater on a blonde lady at Schiphol, Amsterdam just about to board my flight to London on Thursday evening.

Apart from that, I spotted a TON of Mulberries at T5, Heathrow on Sunday evening!!!!


----------



## klp0213

Zooba, it's funny what we'll do for a closer look at a Mulberry!

I spotted a very new-looking small black Antony today at IKEA.


----------



## TrashedBride

Black Emmy in Tesco. It was packed full (the bag, not Tesco, though it was pretty busy  ) and looked gorgeous, but it did look awkward to carry - I love Emmy but it does look quite hard to carry on the shoulder when it's full.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Cute Oak Ledbury (not mine) in little town of Heathfield, very surprised as nobody seems to have even heard of Mulberry here, so to actually see one is a rare thing!!


----------



## klp0213

Small oak Antony today, worn on the shoulder.


----------



## mulberryfloss

Gorgeous oak Mitzy Messenger at Waterloo this afternoon, worn on the shoulder - it looked terrific, very understated.

Made me wonder about trying to get a shoulder strap for my medium RN Hobo - has anyone else done this??


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ funny you should say that but i really want to get a shorter strap for my messenger....and wondered if Mulbery would sell me the hobo strap....sure that i have seen on here that they wont.

I agree with some of the comments about the leather strap on the mitzy messeger cutting into your shoudler and so have used a canvas strap before....but would love a very short leather one such as is on the hobos.

Do you think we shoudl try MF??


----------



## mulberryfloss

^^  Maybe we should time-share my Hobo strap and your Messenger strap!!!:greengrin:


----------



## hulahoop

Choc knightsbridge in M & S in town today.  Whilst in there I also spotted a fake oak elgin (ewww!)

Also a black small somerset shoulder bag on the lady I collected my oak bays from this morning!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

The girl sitting behind me in the nail bar had a small oak Ledbury with her. I saw her staring at my choc Poppy .. then moving her bag a bit .. almost so that I could see it


----------



## Poppy bagfan

strap sharing sounds good MF!!

I saw a beautiful choco leather satchel type bag on a rather cool young doctor today. Yummy!


----------



## mamabenny

A raddled old lady puffing on a cigarette sitting outside a cafe with a beautiful red patent/spalazzo Bays open on her lap to catch the ashes


----------



## miss_mabel

I saw a couple of nasty fake oak bays on some 14 year old girls today in Guildford, but it was made better by a chocolate anthony looking lovely on a very chic new mum and a TDF bays clutch in black crinkled leather in the HoF mirror.. on myself


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

An oak annie in Sainsbury's in Swindon on Saturday - a rare sight indeed


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

2 oak roxys, choc bays, black bays, black mitzy messenger (carried as hobo) and a knightsbridge (can't remember the colour) in London yesterday. Not as many as I'd thought!


----------



## klp0213

While doing a bit of shopping in Belfast yesterday I spotted the same choc printed Bays twice - it's such a small city! - an oak Somerset tote, a choc Somerset shoulder bag and another bag that I can't for the life of me remember.


----------



## TheaBerry

An elderly woman - in her 70's - wearing a black coat spotted with a black bayswater!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

On my drive to work yesterday .. in the dark & in the rain .. a lady about to get on a bus, carrying an orange coated canvas Bays. Think Ive seen her before.

Tonight in M&S in the west end of Glasgow, a very very very well lived in oak Bays .. & next to me in the "Q", a small black Somerset shoulder bag.


----------



## maplecottage

Saw a choc roxy yesterday on a model like girl, she totally rocked it but I noticed she had to keep shifting it from crook of arm to shoulder, think she was finding it uncomfortable to carry. Saw a lovely oak messenger, it might have been a Seth, both bags spotted at m&s.


----------



## hulahoop

Oak phoebe and oak somerset tote in town earlier this afternoon.


----------



## maplecottage

Beat up chocolate Martha in Ikea yesterday.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was in the Laura Ghastly (that's Laura Ashley to everyone else  ) dept in our local Homebase ... & was busy pointing out a black printed Bays to my mum ... when a lady with an oak Mitzy messenger walked past!


----------



## bluecat_00

the most battered oak roxanne I have ever seen today


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

well as you might expect I saw loads of mulberries in London at the weekend but the ones I can remember where:-

2 beautiful, old, patina'd Oak Phoebes
Pink Phoebe
Red Roxy Tote
Oak Roxy A4 Tote
Pink Snakeskin Roxy A4 Tote
lots of Bays including Oak and Black
E/W Bays
Black Somerset Tote
Chocolate Seth
Chocolate Antony
Green Poppy
Stone Maggie
Chocolate Blenheim
Lots of Roxys in Black, Chocolate and 1 Oak
Lipstick Bays Clutch
and Black Daria Clutch


----------



## orkneydaisy

Did you have a nice time in London Ali?  did you take your friends Birkin with you or did you tote a Mulberry?


----------



## Slowhand

John Lewis in Reading was awash with Mulberries yesterday - the most lush one was an Olive Euston being worn by a beautiful young lady with long dark hair and  a dark complexion. They were beautiful together.

Another lush one was a Ginger Rosie being carried by an old frump !


----------



## figarogirl

Slowhand said:


> John Lewis in Reading was awash with Mulberries yesterday - the most lush one was an Olive Euston being worn by a beautiful young lady with long dark hair and  a dark complexion. They were beautiful together.
> 
> A*nother lush one was a Ginger Rosie being carried by an old frump !*


*
*


So funny! LOL


----------



## figarogirl

Yesterday at Bristol saw a Oak Bays (looked pretty brand new) and one which I could not remember the name of (Oak Messenger).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

orkneydaisy said:


> Did you have a nice time in London Ali?  did you take your friends Birkin with you or did you tote a Mulberry?



Hahahaha - never before has 1 bag got so much attention!!!

Actually I took my LV messenger as its a bit difficult to carry anything else with a broken arm, but yes thanks had a great time in london and bought lots of things, none of which will be revealed - I'm taking a break from the forum!


----------



## orkneydaisy

Glad you had a great time!  Hope you decide to do a reveal, I bet that amazing hubby of yours bought you loads of goodies!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Hahahaha - never before has 1 bag got so much attention!!!
> 
> Actually I took my LV messenger as its a bit difficult to carry anything else with a broken arm, but yes thanks had a great time in london and bought lots of things, none of which will be revealed - I'm taking a break from the forum!


 
Ali, i didn't know you had broken your arm...is that why a break from tPF? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Poppy bagfan said:


> Ali, i didn't know you had broken your arm...is that why a break from tPF? Sorry to hear that.



Well I'm sorta lurking really as its very hard for me to type anything in this flipping plaster cos I can't move my fingers very well!  I can't do anything really and I'm fed up already - the plaster has only been on for 5 days!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Oh gosh you poor thing! how did you do that? No wonder you are fed up! its not the full 6 weeks you are in pot is it?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Poppy bagfan said:


> Oh gosh you poor thing! how did you do that? No wonder you are fed up! its not the full 6 weeks you are in pot is it?



It was just a fall - I've broken the bone at the base of my thumb where it joins the wrist (the scaphoid), I'm in plaster for 2 weeks then have to go back and have more x-rays then probably more plaster!

Its such a pain because we're going to Egypt for Christmas because my friend has just moved there from Dubai and I would hate to be in plaster for it!!  Also I'm having to rely on other people and I hate that.  Somebody has taken the children to school because I can't drive all the time I'm in plaster.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Oh nightmare! 

Egypt sounds terrific tho......i do hope that you do not need more plaster after the 2 weeks....

IKWYM re relying on people - 

try to go with it if you can and pamper yourslef with some TV.....

and take care xx


----------



## charliefarlie

Ali, you poor thing  Hope all looks good on your Xray so you can have plaster off ASAP


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

charliefarlie said:


> Ali, you poor thing  Hope all looks good on your Xray so you can have plaster off ASAP



Thanks me too - I'm so fed up already and its only been on 5 days!!!


----------



## sarajane

^^I broke the same bone in a car crash when the steering wheel whipped through my hands. It took three weeks to heal so you're going to have to be patient! 
Rest it as much as possible and you'll be so much better for Egypt.


----------



## dre260703

Oak printed bays in sainsburys. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Rhona

oak mitzy hobo (with a rather smart looking coat I might add) in the HSBC bank in Inverness.


----------



## Juicy

Spotted!

Where: Ikea, Wembley on the entrance escalator 
Time: Around 7.30pm ish? on Monday 30th November 09
You: were with your boyfriend? and were carrying an Oak Bayswater
I: was behind you wearing a Rebecca Minkoff MAC and excitedly whispering to my boyfriend that you were carrying a Mulberry... he wasn't listening but going on about how he couldn't believe he'd never been to Ikea before and then been twice in one day!


----------



## Lakrits

Went to Stockholm today with my lovely friend Gunnel. Two minutes after we got off the train we saw a woman with an oak bays and a vintage oak coloured despatch. The next was an oak Toby that was well worn. After that things really started to happen and I took notes after a while. On my paper is:
Daria black hobo
choc Ayler
3 more oak bays
3 black bays
e/w bays oak printed
oak Barnaby
mole Scotchgrain vintage bag
Annie one black and one oak
Black scotchgrain vintage bag
Black large Antony
Mabel champagne or something like that
A gorgeous darkbrown congo bays
A man with a choc printed briefcase
A black model I don't know the name of
Black congo medium size bag

On top of this we visited the two Mulberry stores and enjoyed ourselves. 

Gunnel got her first Mulberry from a store, a fab black e/w bays

I also spotted a fake oak bays and a fake oak Piccadilly

Thats my notes girls, but there were more. What a difference from my everyday small town life with rare sightings

Now I know I want a bays clutch in choc when they arrive in february.

What a day we had, will live on this for a while !!!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

During a short saunter to the paper shop:


Back end of my best friend, on her bicycle, her battered but loved Oak Roxy used as a backpack/rucksack (arm through each handle).


BUT then.............OMG, my holy grail, the stuff my dreams are made of:

A Red (vintage) Congo Bayswater being carried by a very elegant mature lady, being welcomed by friends.

I so want to go back and offer her "anything" to get that beautiful bag off her.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Spotted in Lincoln earlier today, when in the crush of people on Steep Hill...

Black Mabel
Oak E/W Bays

Hula - were either of these ladies you?


----------



## figarogirl

Mulberry Ellie said:


> During a short saunter to the paper shop:
> 
> 
> *Back end of my best friend, on her bicycle, her battered but loved Oak Roxy used as a backpack/rucksack (arm through each handle).*
> 
> 
> BUT then.............OMG, my holy grail, the stuff my dreams are made of:
> 
> A Red (vintage) Congo Bayswater being carried by a very elegant mature lady, being welcomed by friends.
> 
> I so want to go back and offer her "anything" to get that beautiful bag off her.



Made me chuckle, as I have recently bought oak roxy, so i am still in the stages of OMG must not get her wet, must watch out where I put her down - boyfriend got wet today whilst Roxy and I hid under umbrella


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Hmm .. spotted a Mulberry plaque on a bag at the Thriller Live show tonight .. but didnt recognise the bag. It was almost like a mix between Mitzy & Daria .. but more rectangular in shape. Nothing I have seen before that's for sure! It was in a smooth black leather. I couldnt get a close up look .. as I was half way along a row & the person carrying it was walking up one of the aisles!


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> Spotted in Lincoln earlier today, when in the crush of people on Steep Hill...
> 
> Black Mabel
> Oak E/W Bays
> 
> Hula - were either of these ladies you?



Nope, not me, I was there thurs evening and am possibly going again today, but I was in Leicester all day yesterday.  Cant believe you were on steep hill yesterday, just a stones throw away from my place


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A white tassled Roxanne in the cafe at Morrisons this morning!


----------



## Lady Farquar

hulahoop said:


> Nope, not me, I was there thurs evening and am possibly going again today, but I was in Leicester all day yesterday.  Cant believe you were on steep hill yesterday, just a stones throw away from my place



Really?

It's been a few years since I've walked up/down it, and you can tell - back of my calves were aching this morning!

Not been out of the house yet, so doubt will be using any bag today


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw lots of Mulberrys in use at Bluewater this afternoon. Gorgeous aged Oak Annie, Choc E/W Bays, Choc/Oak Alana, Black Somerset Tote, Grey Daria Satchel.


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> Really?
> 
> It's been a few years since I've walked up/down it, and you can tell - back of my calves were aching this morning!
> 
> Not been out of the house yet, so doubt will be using any bag today



I live 5 mins walk away from there


----------



## Lady Farquar

dare say it keeps you fit Hula - I don't think I could walk that hill regularly!

Yesterday I saw a regular Mabel in Chesterfield of all places - in a sort of metallic brown/black colour?  The girl was standing on the opposite side of a pelican crossing to me 

Think she spotted my black Mabel (though was wearing it zips facing inwards), as we exchanged a sort of knowing smile with each other as we both crossed the road.

I have to plead ignorance, and wouldn't have known whether it was genuine or not - do they do a Mabel in that colour?


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ yes, I always have to wear flat shoes when walking into town though!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Lady Farquar said:


> dare say it keeps you fit Hula - I don't think I could walk that hill regularly!
> 
> Yesterday I saw a regular Mabel in Chesterfield of all places - in a sort of metallic brown/black colour? The girl was standing on the opposite side of a pelican crossing to me
> 
> Think she spotted my black Mabel (though was wearing it zips facing inwards), as we exchanged a sort of knowing smile with each other as we both crossed the road.
> 
> I have to plead ignorance, and wouldn't have known whether it was genuine or not - do they do a Mabel in that colour?


 
Yes they do have a "metallic black" mabel from about 18 months ago - I sold mine recently, it did have a shimmery bronzey brown colour to it, rather than black


----------



## Slowhand

I saw a pale pink Phoebe today in  Newbury Waitrose . I didn't know it came in this colour.


----------



## klp0213

Saw a lovely aged oak Bays today in TK Maxx.  The patina was like dark toffee!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a Cognac Mabel and large Vinyl Blue Roxy Tote in Worthing today.


----------



## charliefarlie

I forgot to post that I saw a Ginger Bays on New Bond Street on Wednesday  Sadly it hadn't been lovingly looked after so the corners were quite shabby but the colour was just stunning. I also saw the saddest looking Choc Bays on the tube. The leather and HW was all scratched


----------



## TheaBerry

Black somerset hobo and a black little purse/wallet on a stylish woman today! 
And a small chocolate purse I've spotted earlier, spotted again yesterday.
Also a black large ant on a mother with her DD. Looked like it was worn regularly, looked good.


----------



## orkneydaisy

Saw a metallic gold glove roxanne on Rue de Magenta last saturday, saw an aged oak roxanne and a large stone maggie at the lourve last sunday, saw a battered oak bays in the carrefour metro on Rue de Clignacourt, saw a black shimmy and oak ancient mulberry messenger bag on the flight home back to Glasgow today


----------



## chloe-babe

I saw a gal with a black east/west in Boots the Chemist and as she was paying she pulled out a Fuschia Daria purse - lovely, and I complimented her on it which I hope she was pleased about - she could think I was a weirdo


----------



## TheaBerry

orkneydaisy said:


> Saw a metallic gold glove roxanne on Rue de Magenta last saturday, saw an aged oak roxanne and a large stone maggie at the lourve last sunday, saw a battered oak bays in the carrefour metro on Rue de Clignacourt, saw a black shimmy and oak ancient mulberry messenger bag on the flight home back to Glasgow today



You're back 
Impressed you remembered all the French names! 
Looking forward to hearing how you've been


----------



## klp0213

In a fit of madness I decided to take Miss M to Belfast yesterday - on a Saturday less than 2 weeks before Christmas! - and I spotted a battered old oak Kenya tote (of the Pasadena family I think), a beautifully patina'd small oak Antony and a very new oak Bays.


----------



## miss_mabel

I was admiring a lady's lovely vintage Mulberry in costa today when her two daughters came in... one had a large oak Mitzy hobo and the other had a white spaz bays, neither of them could have been more than 16! My boyfriend comforted me and said although they were very lucky to have such beautiful bags, I probably appreciated them alot more than they did!


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^v true Miss mabel!

I saw a gorgeous used oak bayswater at a rugby match in Northampton on Saturday.


----------



## klp0213

Saw a lovely oak printed Bays in Tesco today.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ oh dont you two.... I think I want a bays again....


----------



## chloe-babe

2 Anthonys in Sainsburys yesterday! Defo the perfect supermarket shopping bag as your hands are free to push the trolley


----------



## figarogirl

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ oh dont you two.... I think I want a bays again....



I really want a bayswater too.....I am selling my Daria Satchel to fund it!


----------



## Lakrits

A girl in the elevator when going home from the gym had a Somerset tote (?) behind her training bag. Was hidden behind the other bag and a color I never saw before, something in between oak and choc. I don't think it was real. Too many sightings of that kind in my town


----------



## Lady Farquar

Saw my friend today, who was carrying her choc Knightsbridge.  Also saw a gorgeous Gunmetal Bays with silver hardware.  Wish these were still available


----------



## miss_mabel

Lady F, I saw a gunmetal/silver bays on ebay a couple of days ago.. i think it was actually mulberrymad's!


----------



## hulahoop

Saw the oak east-west bays again today, carried by a doctor on the ward...still didnt have the nerve to say anything about it though!


----------



## Lakrits

At the supermarket today I spotted the loveliest vintage bag in black/branston scothgrain and just some minutes later a black bays, unusual for my town. So during a short while there were four bags in there when my daughters little black vintage scotchgrain bag and my mabel saddle choc is counting


----------



## xiaoxiao

A rare sighting yesterday on CPS and sixth: I saw a purple color Bays on the street... She looks like she's local so it's exciting to see NY'ers with Mulberry!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Brave lady out with her oak Roxy in the snow. Well, she was in Glasgow Central station when I saw her ... but it was snowing outside!!

Then saw a glam lady with lots of matching LV luggage .. & a gorgey black patent Bays!


----------



## mssw157

Dublin City Centre (Grafton Street area) on Saturday afternoon:

- Black Daria Hobo
- Black Bayswater
- Choc A4 Roxy Tote (in Brown Thomas)


----------



## TheaBerry

Since I came home last night I've seen
- Large chocolate Bayswater carried by a man when getting of the airport express train at home. 
- Oak bays
- Oak Somerset hobo
- Chestnut old Mulberry
- Lots of the check scarfs

And a few other designer bags..


----------



## flyvetjo

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ oh dont you two.... I think I want a bays again....


 
I even pointed the oak bays out to DH in the hope I might plant a little seed in his brain!!!   (fat chance!)


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ you never know!! He was very creative in finding the black joelle wasnt he?!


----------



## TheaBerry

Went out again to do some more christmas shopping (at the same centre) and spotted

chocolate tooled bays
choc seth
small black antony
a black congo tote
black printed bays

and more scarves


----------



## Lakrits

Saw a lady in the shoppingmall today with a black/branston Ethan briefcase, looked very nice !


----------



## bluecat_00

On my local station saw an oak roxy with amazing patina. In London saw 3 oak bays, 1 black bays, mustard mabel hobo, black poppy, black Somerset tote, several black A4 roxy totes, black roxy tote, fuschia vinyl roxy tote.


----------



## TheaBerry

Old style black congo tote
Mitzy tote, oak
Mitzy messenger, oak


----------



## figarogirl

Mulberry Rox Oak and mitzy messenger at my gorgeous local country pub in the Brecon Beacons.


----------



## tireebabe

Oak ledbury in my local shoe boutique


----------



## Lakrits

On a walk in the city today saw a black/branston binocular bag and a black Anthony, the both looked really great.


----------



## figarogirl

Saw quite a few today in Bristol....

A few Bayswaters and a one from the new seasons collection -do not know name, messenger type with long fringes hanging down in Oak.


----------



## hulahoop

Black annie on my mum yesterday!


----------



## MESSY

black roxy on my sister in law yesterday


----------



## aimond

Lots of mulberry bags in Leeds today. Black bays, Oak bays, raspberry spazalatto bays, somerset tote, shimmy.


----------



## stannymanny

Conker Litchfield on my DD today my Christmas present to her.  

She was so excited & surprised & wore it out to my MIL's today who said to her "I have a real leather satchel bag you can have"!!!!!!


----------



## TheaBerry

This is the first day after Christmas that the shops are open. I spotted the following while out with my mum
Oak Bayswater x 4
Black e/w Bayswater
Oak Mitzy hobo
Chocolate Jaquetta
Chocolate Bayswater


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a lovely old Oak Brynmore next to the pool in Egypt last week.  (and yes it was a great holiday, beautiful weather and I'm not happy to be back in cold blighty at all!).


----------



## hulahoop

Large oak antony in Tescos earlier today.

Then in town this afternoon, a large black mitzy hobo (very nice) and a cognac mabel...plus a nasty fake roxanne.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oooh od spotted a nasty Roxy fake as we walked out of Dune today ... bleurgh!

We did however see a choc Effie, alongside a choc Roxanne & an oak Roxanne .. carried by what looked like mum & 2 sisters. 

Boxing Day was a bumper Mulberry spotting day ... 

raspberry e/w Bays
off white e/w Bays
TONS of oak Bays
Purple Bays (  ) 
Gazillions of Ants in oak & black & choc .. inc a couple of outlet ones!
Choc Brynmore (on a blokey walking with a woman with an oak Ant)
Oak Effie
Choc Smithfield
Black e/w Maggie
Black somerset messenger
Oak Kensington
Bluey/Teal coloured Joel
Battered oak Rosemary
Battered oak Ledbury
Oak somerset
Medium black Mabel
Choc Roxy on my train home


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

As I was leaving Glasgow airport this morning, I saw a lady walking in & I thought "Oooh her bag looks nice" .... 

... black Daria hobo!!

If it had been grey, I may have mugged her


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oh yeah, I forgot about the Black Daria Hobo that somebody had at the airport.


----------



## TheaBerry

Oak bays (I suspect I've spotted it three times already this christmas)
Chocolate Seth
Small old style scotchgrain messenger

...at my local shopping centre before the crowds arrive later today


----------



## figarogirl

At Cardiff yesterday:

Oak East west bayswater
Oak Anthony
and a Oak Roxanne on some really rough looking young girl......only caught a quick glimpse - looked real though.....


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Gorgeous orange daria hobo at the Trafford Centre, plus black bays, oak bays, oak antony, black antony.

Saw an oak mitzy hobo in my local boots yesterday, I did a double take as I NEVER see anyone in my town with a Mulberry


----------



## Lakrits

In Sälen, a skiing resort in Sweden I spotted a lovely vintage congo saddle bag on a lady with a wolf fur coat, looked lovely, and yesterday when having lunch a beautiful oak bays.


----------



## mamabenny

Yesterday was a bumper day for Mulberry in my local town

an oak somerset, a chocolate Mabel, an Oak bays, a tooled Oak bays, a gorgeous oak effie and a yummy rosie.... all in one dept store in the space of an hour


----------



## maplecottage

Ikea this afternoon;

Large oak Antony

Oak elgin (still not sure if it was genuine or not)

Oak Seth

Bold moves carrying oak considering it was raining all day.


----------



## Flossie

London was awash with Mulberrys this past few days , mainly Bayswaters and Roxannes , a few older styles too in the old congo print carried by young arty type girls and I also saw quite a few Jonis . My DD spotted a Charlie on a leather strap that she loved . She has a Charlie and is thinking of doing the same to hers.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

On BBC3 at 3.20 am this morning  .. an oak Roxy on a programme about "The Noughties". They were talking to Wayne Hemmingway .. then cut to what looked like John Lewis on Oxford St & there was a lady with an oak Roxy on her shoulder!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i saw a lady with a patent black bays, whilst out with my putty bays in southampton yesterday!


----------



## figarogirl

Oak East West Bays Yesterday in Mumbles whilst I was out with my Oak Mitzty Hobo in Snow!


----------



## Taz

Saw a lady today with an orange Daria hobo in Norwich...it really popped!!


----------



## hulahoop

Black small antony today, as I was out walking with my oak antony...


----------



## klp0213

Last weekend in London I saw a gorgeous oak Mitzy messenger, a battered oak Bays (I felt really sorry for it - the leather had worn off the piping on the corners!), a choc E/W Bays, and a vintage oak satchel messenger type bag.


----------



## honeypye1

I saw a gorgeous Black Mitzy Messenger earlier in Glasgow Central, didnt notice it til i got off the train.


----------



## TheaBerry

A black bays at Oslo Airport on a trolley with a North face bag and a Kenwood Major kitchen machine.


----------



## Lakrits

A woman with a black Bays and a black Ant at lunchtime, and then later going home from work, a young woman with a black bays again, they all looked fab !


----------



## kellymorgan1982

i saw (very closely passed really) a lady with blueberry bays!!! at bicester...she clocked my oak bays too! - she had two little girls with her...maybe a tpfer!>


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Couldn't find if we had a "Mulberry on TV" forum so as it was a sighting I thought I'd post it here.

Aly has an Oak Brynmore in Material Girl on BBC1 just now. 

After seeing this one and the one I saw in Egypt at Christmas I find myself really wanting one of these bags, but I think it has to be an old one with a nice patina.


----------



## Taz

5 antony bags.....all in one shop


----------



## bag*mad*bags

wow ^^^ has anyone seen anyone with a putty bays yet?


----------



## honeypye1

Black Daria Hobo and Black Mabel in Glasgow Central yesterday morning.


----------



## Tiri_Callie

I was working in a department store before xmas and saw zillions of Mulberry's! My friend did mention that Mulberrys seem to be everywhere in Newcastle atm and I'd have to agree that there are a lot of women with good taste around here since Ive noticed tons of bays (all the classic colours), a E-W bays, antonys, a black shimmy and a mushroom beatrice tote.


----------



## maplecottage

Black mabel with an oak planner in a pharmacy in Aarhus DK on a stunning looking Danish girl - Livia I was wondering if it were you, not sure if you kept mabel? I would have said hej if it were you 

I had mitzy messenger in Oak - heavily pregnant and  wheeling my daughter around in her pram.


----------



## mssw157

Oak Roxy (not sure whether real or not) at Connolly Station Dublin several times over the last few weeks.


----------



## esthercanadas

oak bays, white putty bays, pink putty clutch, and joelle pochette in edinburgh these 2 weeks, not in one day, does this count?


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Starbucks & Mulberry!!!

All spotted in *$s yesterday:

An Antique Chocolate Bays that made me drool even more than my fave rasp/peach muffin.  It is such an unusual leather and it looked weather resistant.

Oak Phoebe, well loved but a really dark toffee colour - it was fab.

Black Congo Hellier that still looked immaculate although it must be a minimum of 5 years old.

Coral Croc Bays - really luscious!

Black Vintage Congo Bays - the best one (oops that was me!)


----------



## orkneydaisy

Today I saw a gorgeous Purple patent bayswater   (one of my HG bags  )being carried by a very stylish and glamerous lady!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Bays when I was on my way to the wee man's art class this morning!


----------



## klp0213

I saw a gorgeous little oak Rosemary in Tesco the other day.  Seeing it being carried by someone else made me really happy that I still have mine!

I also saw a very new looking small oak Antony and an oak printed Bays at a cafe in Holywood.  I was carrying my putty Bays.


----------



## Lakrits

I spent a short afternoon in Stockholm Yesterday. This is what i spotted, too many to remember details of the women that carried them
Black congo vintage shoulder bag
Mole racing clipper
Brown vintage scotchgrain troutbag
3 black Bays
Black Effie
Burgundy Antony
Black Seth
Choc Seth
Black/branston vintage Hellier
Lightblue vintage scothgrain shoulderbag

I also spotted two fakes, you really see that they are fakes

And a short walk in the city of my town this afternoon:
Black printed Bays
Oak Bays
Choc Mollie


----------



## Lady Farquar

Well, I still can't get over the shock of it, but I _think_ I saw a girl with a choc Antony - in our local Co-op this morning.

I could have been hallucinating, as had had quite alot to drink last night, but don't think so:s


----------



## Lakrits

Lady F, lol


----------



## klp0213

I saw the most amazing oak Brooke in Tesco just a little while ago.  It was the colour of dark toffee and sooooo gorgeous!  The owner and I had a nice little chat about Mulberry bags and babies.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Choc Poppy hobo on a young girl at The Fort shopping centre just outside Glasgow this afternoon!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Choc Somerset tote in the park this morning, with my wee men & their mummy ... who is planning a trip to the outlet shop


----------



## LizCordova

I saw an Antony in Oak yesterday on a woman with her two children in tote at Madison and 57th Street, NYC.


----------



## Loopylou157

I saw a youngish girl with a nice pink somerset tote walking through town with her baggy jeans and hoody!! x


----------



## klp0213

In Belfast on Monday I saw a stunning woman carrying an orange Daria hobo, another lady with a very new oak Bays, and someone with a small choc Antony.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Bays when I was on my way to my wee man's art class.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Oak Bays when I was on my way to my wee man's art class.


 
Just realised I saw the same person one week ago .. on my way to the same class! I thought she looked familiar


----------



## bluecat_00

I've just seen an old well patinated oak bays in my local Tesco.  It was worn open and with the side buckles completely undone which made it a bit of a strange shape.  The patina was fabulous and it was worn without a care in the rain.


----------



## TheaBerry

First timed I've spotted an oak bays in Tromsø since I moved here 2.5 years ago!


----------



## saloan

Oak Mitzy tote on Ashton Lane, Glasgow this afternoon. First time I've seen one IRL.


----------



## dre260703

A stunning cerise Somerset tote bag in sainsburys this morning.


----------



## Tash1

Oak Bayswater on a blonde lady going up the escalator whilst shopping in De Bijenkorf, Amsterdam


----------



## shopaholicmum

A beautiful oak croc bays in Camp Hobsen in Newbury today - i was getting my eyebrows thredded *ouch*


----------



## Lakrits

My best friend carried her Choc Molly when we met to take a coffee this afternoon. She bought it from me in the autumn. It is so good to see both of them ! I have asked her to join TPF and she said: but I only have three bags. Thats not what counts I told her. So we will see what happens...


----------



## Tiri_Callie

I was out in Newcastle today with my bays and saw a choco, a oak printed and a black patent bays as well as a mitzy hobo and an elgin i think


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Lakrits said:


> My best friend carried her Choc Molly when we met to take a coffee this afternoon. She bought it from me in the autumn. It is so good to see both of them ! I have asked her to join TPF and she said: but I only have three bags. Thats not what counts I told her. So we will see what happens...



Well, she might say she only has 3 bags but she'll definitely have more if she joins tpf!


----------



## Lakrits

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Well, she might say she only has 3 bags but she'll definitely have more if she joins tpf!


 
Isn't that so  and to think she only got her first in august 2009 !


----------



## klp0213

Oak Bays at the hairdresser today.


----------



## ratrat

Shimmy tote at Uxbridge today.


----------



## Lakrits

Oak Aston Messenger when waiting for the elevator to the gym.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Black Mitzy Tote at the gym today (I think, is that the one with the 2 short straps?)


----------



## shopaholicmum

Today in London Colney I spotted a stunning patent silver croc print bays (like Ferne Cotton's) and a choc somerset tote


----------



## saloan

Burnt orange Daria spotted in Asda Bearsden.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

saloan said:


> Burnt orange Daria spotted in Asda Bearsden.


 
Oooohh I go there sometimes! Havent been in ages but may need to this weekend ...! Will look out for the Mulberry brigade


----------



## saloan

There are plenty of mulberry's to be spotted there! I was just nipping in quickly - looking a total state in my joggers - so no mulberry with me. I never seem to have a nice bag with me when I spot one on someone else!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

saloan said:


> There are plenty of mulberry's to be spotted there! I was just nipping in quickly - looking a total state in my joggers - so no mulberry with me. I never seem to have a nice bag with me when I spot one on someone else!


 
You around that area then? Nice to have another north sider if you are!!


----------



## saloan

I am just down the hill a bit - technically west end, but not far!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Hurray - another north side lady! Too many of those pesky south siders on here 

Im a little to the west of Asda ... orkneydaisy would say Clydebank ... but I beg to differ, believe me!!


----------



## saloan

Absolutely, north of the river all the way 
I sometimes pop to the shops in Clydebank, have got the odd bargain in TK Maxx.


----------



## honeypye1

Saw a beautiful Butterfly Bays walk through my office this morning, 1st time i'd seen one in real life.


----------



## Lakrits

I was in Stockholm today again, the place to be for sightings !

Black well worn in congo Bays
2 Black nvt Bays
2 small mole/brandy vintage scotchgrain bags
Oak Antony
Choc Barnaby
Black Barnaby
Printed Black e/w Bays
A man with two black congo Briefcases
2 bigger models of vintage black congo bags


----------



## TheaBerry

Large black Ant today, spotted before


----------



## Lakrits

A beautiful choc Elgin today after the gym

And a furcoated lady with a hideous fake oak bays, what a mismatch


----------



## corries2

Fabulous Black Annie on a smart blonde lady coming out a cafe in Pollokshields. A Navy Leopard Bays on a young woman on Buchanan St, Glasgow City Centre.  What a lovely versatile bag this is. And a Black Bays packed to the gunwales in John Lewis, carried by a leather faced harridan.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

corries2 said:


> Fabulous Black Annie on a smart blonde lady coming out a cafe in Pollokshields. *A Navy Leopard Bays on a young woman on Buchanan St, Glasgow City Centre*. What a lovely versatile bag this is. And a Black Bays packed to the gunwales in John Lewis, carried by a leather faced harridan.


 
Ooohh I wonder if od was out with hers this week??


----------



## klp0213

Saw a friend in Tesco today and she had her gorgeous oak Ledbury with her.  That little bag has such a gorgeous patina!


----------



## corries2

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Ooohh I wonder if od was out with hers this week??



Slim young woman wearing a sort of woolly beret? Nothing was matched but she looked poised and great. I wish I could do that but a Navy bag DEMANDS Navy shoes and gloves . It would be like walking on the cracks of the pavement otherwise.

Some joker left a People's Friend on my desk on Monday along with my 50th pressies! I think I am turning into Barbara Cartland.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Spotted quite a few out and about in Reading today, particularly on customers browsing the Mulberry collection in HOF. I saw.... oak roxy A4 tote, oak mitzy hobo, oak bays, small oak antony, large oak antony, large black antony, chocolate phoebe, quilted oak shimmy tote, black east west bays and an orange daria satchel


----------



## hulahoop

black patent bays with silver hw in town today....


----------



## mulberryfloss

hulahoop said:


> black patent bays with silver hw in town today....



Blimey hula, that's a revelation for Lincoln!!!:greengrin:

Nice to see you back btw! Hope you're feeling a bit brighter


----------



## corries2

mulberryfloss said:


> Blimey hula, that's a revelation for Lincoln!!!:greengrin:
> 
> Nice to see you back btw! Hope you're feeling a bit brighter



I second that Hula. Nothing like the virtual smell of leather to brighten your day!


----------



## bluecat_00

Was surprised at work this week - on one day saw oak ledbury, oak tooled bays, oak roxanne A4 tote, oak bays and my friends large choc ant which has an amazing patina.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

corries2 said:


> Slim young woman wearing a sort of woolly beret? Nothing was matched but she looked poised and great. I wish I could do that but a Navy bag DEMANDS Navy shoes and gloves . It would be like walking on the cracks of the pavement otherwise.
> 
> Some joker left a People's Friend on my desk on Monday along with my 50th pressies! I think I am turning into Barbara Cartland.


 
Could have been her .. will need to check


----------



## orkneydaisy

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Could have been her .. will need to check


 
wisnae me!  I had my cerise E-W shimmy in town today, and I wis pure STEAMIN by 3pm!!!  What a carry on, but boy I needed it!

Saw oak roxanne, chocolate bayswater, fake purple patent mabel, oak antony in Glasgow city centre today.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Pyoor Steamin! Lucky cow!  

I saw an oak Dillon at Partick station tonight .. well, I was in my car in the Morrisons car park & the lady walked right by my car window with it!


----------



## charliefarlie

In Guildford today Black Poppy, Oak Antony Messenger and RN E/W Bays


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Hello charliefarlie


----------



## charliefarlie

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Hello charliefarlie



Right back at you darling!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Hope you are doing ok .. we do miss you! xx (& your gorgey reveals!!)


----------



## MulberryGirl85

Saw 2 black Bayswaters today, within seconds of one another


----------



## hulahoop

mulberryfloss said:


> Blimey hula, that's a revelation for Lincoln!!!:greengrin:
> 
> Nice to see you back btw! Hope you're feeling a bit brighter



MF, and Corries, I know! Very surprising! I occasionally see oak and choc, but the black patent was very unusual for little old Lincoln - pointed it out to Mr H at the time, who did not care at all


----------



## Tote Girl

Saw a choc Ant at Fratton Park football ground on Tuesday night, talk about pearl amongst swine


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Tote Girl said:


> Saw a choc Ant at Fratton Park football ground on Tuesday night, talk about pearl amongst swine


 
^^That is so funny Tote Girl.


In Stratford, on Saturday:

An abs gorgeous dark red Bayswater - not the burgundy colour but a really rich dark red........it was a head turner

A small black Anthony, well used,  I engaged the owner in conversation and asked how she "got on with" the Anthony.............she said she didnt like it

At least 4 Oak Bays (they all looked well loved and genuine too)

And a really really yummy Olive Phoebe, that although now browny/green looked really classic.

All in all, I cannot believe Stratford appears to have so much good taste...............apart from my lowering the tone with my (loved) Cath Kidstone Rucksack (sorry everyone).

Ells xx


----------



## miss_mabel

Charlie I was in guildford yesterday too! And also clocked a woman with a black Poppy!


----------



## honeypye1

Aged Oak Bays in Glasgow Central station this morning and on Saturday i saw a Choc Ledbury there too.


----------



## Lakrits

A young man carrying a Black/Branston Racing Clipper at the hotel were we had our dinner before the Depeche Mode concert.


----------



## Lakrits

A beautiful wellworn Oak Bays on my lunch today, a young woman carried it.


----------



## MulberryGirl85

hulahoop said:


> MF, and Corries, I know! Very surprising! I occasionally see oak and choc, but the black patent was very unusual for little old Lincoln - pointed it out to Mr H at the time, who did not care at all



If you spot an Oak Ledbury or one of the blue spongy leather Anthonys they're possibly attached to my Mum - she works in the city centre  I miss the homeland of Lincs!!!!


----------



## klp0213

On Monday I spotted a very new looking oak Bays on a posh lady in TK Maxx, and a well worn oak Somerset tote in Tesco.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

In Stratford this afternoon:

Black (?Pebbled) Somerset Tote with Silver hardware

Oak Bayswater (lovely dark tan patina)



and sadly bearing a Mulberry Bays Postmans Lock.............a vile pleather Bays/Somerset mongrel "Frankenstein" creation!!!


----------



## hulahoop

MulberryGirl85 said:


> If you spot an Oak Ledbury or one of the blue spongy leather Anthonys they're possibly attached to my Mum - she works in the city centre  I miss the homeland of Lincs!!!!



He he!  I will keep my eyes peeled!  You are in Nottingham right?  I occassionally wander round there with a mulberry myself!


----------



## MulberryGirl85

hulahoop said:


> He he!  I will keep my eyes peeled!  You are in Nottingham right?  I occassionally wander round there with a mulberry myself!



Always a few Mulberrys to be spotted in Notts!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ its so much more fun as theres hardly any in Lincoln!


----------



## riffraff

I only saw one in Notts on Monday and that was an Oak Bays.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ wish it was mine, but it wasnt!


----------



## MulberryGirl85

I spotted a guy with a Clipper at the tram stop this morning on my way to Uni library and then (I was really excited by this!) a woman with a choc East West Bays chatting to another lady who was wearing an Alexa in Butter.  I almost whipped out my iPhone to take a picture and then figured that was probably a little obsessive! :tumbleweed:


----------



## Lakrits

I saw the loveliest Coral Bays Giant Croc today ! 

Actually we had a mini tpf-meeting today at a lunch restaurant. We are three tpf-ers that discovered that we live in the same small city and decided to meet. For all of us it was the first time we had an "internet date". It was easy to know who you were going to meet, lol !

We had a really nice lunch together and decided to meet again !


----------



## lola73

Lakrits said:


> I saw the loveliest Coral Bays Giant Croc today !
> 
> Actually we had a mini tpf-meeting today at a lunch restaurant. We are three tpf-ers that discovered that we live in the same small city and decided to meet. For all of us it was the first time we had an "internet date". It was easy to know who you were going to meet, lol !
> 
> We had a really nice lunch together and decided to meet again !



How lovely Lakrits! 

What bags did you all bring with you?

I met my next door neighbour on an internet forum here in Ireland before we moved in next door to each other.  We got on, when we were on the internet, and we get on irl too.  People find it hard to believe the story!


----------



## Lakrits

Yes it's lovely, isn't it ! 

One of us had her gorgeous Coral Bays Giant Croc and I had Alexa reg oak out for the first time. The third of us is also active on Miumiu and carried the loveliest gray bag of that make, don't know the model.

I will let you know when we meet again !


----------



## miss_mabel

How exciting Lakrits!! I am glad you all had a nice time, and that your first 'internet date' went well. It is lovely you are going to meet up again! :tpfrox:


----------



## Lakrits

Yes, and we said that since we don't have any outlets like you girls in UK, we decided on a lunch. All three of us work in the city so it's easy to make it


----------



## Cherrypinky

It was lovely to meet other tpf-ers  and seeing Lakrits's oak Alexa irl made me want one evn more


----------



## Lady Farquar

saw what I'm sure was a Black medium Mabel in Chesterfield this lunchtime - I was carrying it's bigger sister!


----------



## Lakrits

Did her owner see you ?


----------



## shopaholicmum

Lakrits said:


> I saw the loveliest Coral Bays Giant Croc today !
> 
> Actually we had a mini tpf-meeting today at a lunch restaurant. We are three tpf-ers that discovered that we live in the same small city and decided to meet. For all of us it was the first time we had an "internet date". It was easy to know who you were going to meet, lol !
> 
> We had a really nice lunch together and decided to meet again !


 

Glad you had a nice time, it's great to meet others from the forum and drool over lovely bags without looking like a wierdo!


Saw a very beautiful aged oak bayswater in Newbury yesterday


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lakrits said:


> Did her owner see you ?



Not sure Lakrits, my Mabel was rather camofluaged (sure that's spelt incorrectly but ykwim) by a plastic M&S bag which was holding 6 pairs of tights lol!


----------



## hulahoop

Choc printed bays in town today.


----------



## TheaBerry

Lots of different Mulberry's in London. I was shocked to see how beaten up many of them looked.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i see beat up mulberrys all the time! i always think its not hard to look after a bag!


----------



## klp0213

Lovely small oak Antony today.


----------



## mssw157

Printed oak Bays outside Connolly Station Dublin this afternoon.

oh, forgot to say, reg oak Alexa on what looked like a tourist!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Stratford was the place to be for unusual bags today:

Oak Pasadena (Miss M - I nearly fell off my seat in Costa when I saw this going past the window).......had a gorgeous toffee patination.

Vanilla Babington

Black Kensington - not sure if Darwin or Kenya

Apple Rosemary - really did NOT look like Olive (did they do the Rosie in Apple)

Silver Cracked Bays - "scales" were actually quite badly discolouring (greyey/yellowy) in patches (it was sat at the next table so I got a good look at it)


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

^^oh and at least 2 Oak Bays (same ones as usual though)


----------



## mrssmiff

Loads of Mulberrys in Bicester yesterday. Saw about 10 bays! I didn't buy anything though


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

At Cabot Circus yesterday, I saw... two oak bays,one with a gorgeous patina , black bays, vanilla ledbury, ocean blue large roxy tote, small choc antony (with silver hardware - did they make it with silver?), 2 large black antonys, small teal? antony (looked forest green), oak somerset, choc bays.

And a fake black knightsbridge type bag - it had the metal plaque with the mulberry tree, but it was really cheap plasticy leather stuff


----------



## miss_mabel

All i have seen in Birmingham so far is Antony's.... tons of them!! 

Ellie - Sounds gorgeous, can't believe you saw one out and about!


----------



## sarajane

The upstairs cafe at Marks and Spencer at The Meadows in Camberley is a Mulberry haven on a Saturday.

In the time it took us to have lunch yesterday I saw a black Bayswater in the queue (owner was wearing a lime green coat & the two looked fab), a choc Jacquetta having coffee with an oak Roxy, a choc east-west and a black Antony. 

Very traditional place Surrey, didn't spot one coloured Mulberry all weekend, just the three classic colours!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

At Bicester today (excluding any sightings within Mulberry):

Choc Belgrave
Oak Roxys x2
Black Roxy
Choc Large Ant
Red Bayswater (Poppy glove was my best guess)
Lemon Knightsbridge
Plum AG Blenheim
Python Clamshell/Patchwork Bays (seen the same lady with this previously)
Oak Bays (absolutely trashed - real shame)
Olive Jaquetta (dont think they did Mollie in Olive hence my assumption of Jaq)
Emerald Goatskin Roxanne (lovely silver studs)

After all the above, I then left my window seat at Starbucks.


----------



## riffraff

Before I moved I used to be a regular at that window seat Ells, fab place to bag watch.  Did you come back with anything?


----------



## Lakrits

Out for a small errand this morning, a woman with a Choc Bays just passed when I went out.


----------



## tiffanystar

sarajane said:


> The upstairs cafe at Marks and Spencer at The Meadows in Camberley is a Mulberry haven on a Saturday.
> 
> In the time it took us to have lunch yesterday I saw a black Bayswater in the queue (owner was wearing a lime green coat & the two looked fab), a choc Jacquetta having coffee with an oak Roxy, a choc east-west and a black Antony.
> 
> Very traditional place Surrey, didn't spot one coloured Mulberry all weekend, just the three classic colours!



Ahhh You were in my neck of the woods. I haven't seen a colourful Mulberry here yet. I've spotted lots of Bayswaters & one Daria in Farnham.


----------



## hulahoop

Choc seth and Cocoa (I think) jolene with a lovely patina, in town today


----------



## bag*mad*bags

saw a gorgeous oak bays today in southampton, i was carrying my OL alexa


----------



## Mrsmulberry

Ok, so in the space of a 50 minute nip into town this PM, I spied, a patent black Bays, 2 oak Bays, 1 chocolate Roxanne, 2 Anthony messengers, both Oak, 1 Somerset shoulder in chocolate and one butter Alexa. I couldn't believe it, but I guess Bath is a pretty wealthy city, the yellow Alexa was much nicer than I expected, the patent Bays much more classic than i'd thought...


----------



## hulahoop

In Nottingham today:  pink patent mitzy hobo, oak seth, choc bays.

And a nasty fake bays - dont know whether it was meant to be choc or oak!


----------



## miss_mabel

I saw 3 asian girls in the city today walking arm in arm... *all* had oak Bayswaters. It was so bizarre I wanted to stop and take a photograph! And a chocolate somerset shoulder


----------



## blivlien

^^ how strange! did it look like they all had the same patina/or were bought around the same time?!

i was at the london o2 stadium the other night and saw a lady carrying a medium fuschia mabel whilst i was carryinng my brown snakeskin mabel! and i saw a really beat up oak elgin on the tube the other day and i think a fake oak bays


----------



## miss_mabel

Blivlien - One of them looked like beautifully aged Darwin, it had such a gorgeous rich patina! The other 2 looked like they were fresh off the shelf!


----------



## Loopylou157

I saw a lady with a black daria satchel in M&S in Welwyn today. It looked so nice and comfy to wear!!


----------



## Lakrits

I saw a woman with a black printed/congo Bays in a clothestore after work today.


----------



## thelittlestar

A bloke on the train tonight had a black Lucian messenger/briefcase. I sat there staring at it trying to work out what it was - ended up looking it up on the Mulberry site!

I positioned my Alexa on my lap so she could face her big brother Lucian!


----------



## hulahoop

black bayswater and oak joel in town today.


----------



## xiaoxiao

I actally have been spotting bayswater around NYC lately! All around cps, glad it's getting some much deserved attention.


----------



## Lakrits

On my way to work this morning I spotted a black Ant and 1 minute later an oak Bays, good start !


----------



## dre260703

Gold bayswater clutch bag in town this morning, looked great irl


----------



## tiffanystar

The most beatten up but amazing toffee coloured Bayeswater in Sainsburys Farnham.


----------



## mrskp0

tiffanystar said:


> Ahhh You were in my neck of the woods. I haven't seen a colourful Mulberry here yet. I've spotted lots of Bayswaters & one Daria in Farnham.



The Meadows is my neck of the woods too!


----------



## thelittlestar

A trio of oak Mulberry lovelies today in one tube carriage.

A Mitzy messenger (very full and very battered!), a large Antony messenger and small Antony.


----------



## hulahoop

LOADS of gorgeous Mulberrys in Harrogate today!  I spotted; 2 oak bays (droool), oak roxy, oak e-w bays, choc e-w bays, oak antony, choc antony, black coated canvas bays, oak ? penrose, oak printed bays and _*the most gorgeous *_*darwin ginger bays * - it was divine, such a fab colour and patina!  LOVE the ginger!!


----------



## MESSY

i saw a mummy in childrens play barn with a large ant in choc,


----------



## nat_79

Spotted a burnt orange suede croc Abigail in Liverpool yesterday, although when it was on sale it never appealed to me, IRL it was TDF totally luxe, couldn't take my eyes off it!


----------



## riffraff

In Notts today:

Gold croc bays (passed it twice in fact)
Lavender rosemary
Choc Barnaby 
The sweetest little Scotchgrain bucket bag.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

I hardly ever spot Mulberrys but saw gorgeous Black Roxanne, Oak Antony & I was carrying my Choccy bays in 'Currys' in Tunbridge Wells today!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was wandering aimlessly around M&S in the west end of Glasgow after work today .. & saw a lady with a gorgeous stone Bays. 

Just as I was going to the checkout (carrying Daria!) I hear someone say "OMG thats the Mulberry bag I wanted" .. turned round to see her pointing at my Daria!!  HANDS OFF CRAZY LADY!!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

haha nearly as crazy as the SAs that mobbed me in Bicester over my alexa! kinda feels good though doesnt it!!


----------



## miss_mabel

In Portsmouth.. Gunwharf Molton Brown... a lady with a GINGER Effie  it was beautiful!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Was wandering aimlessly around M&S in the west end of Glasgow after work today .. & saw a lady with a gorgeous stone Bays.
> 
> Just as I was going to the checkout (carrying Daria!) I hear someone say "OMG thats the Mulberry bag I wanted" .. turned round to see her pointing at my Daria!!  HANDS OFF CRAZY LADY!!!!


 
Did you not offer to flog her your spare one?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Poppy bagfan said:


> Did you not offer to flog her your spare one?


 
 Noooo


----------



## bag*mad*bags

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Noooo



haha!


----------



## bluecat_00

I saw a black drew tote in Cambrige yesterday it was divine.  Smaller than I expected and really smooshy looking.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

bluecat_00 said:


> I saw a black drew tote in Cambrige yesterday it was divine.  Smaller than I expected and really smooshy looking.



oh i love the drey need to see one IRL!


----------



## klp0213

Small oak Antony worn on the shoulder in Tesco the other day.


----------



## honeypye1

Saw an Oak printed Bays going into Glasgow Central station this morning.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ not corries as she is in Cornwall!


----------



## MESSY

cerise Audrina messenger in waitrose, i keep seeing this lady, i need a cerise bag....


----------



## Limitededition

I keep checking this thread to see if any Putty smudge leopard bays have been spotted - there are a few out there surprising that none have been spotted ......I think they must be well spaced out geographically .....surely mine can't be the only one in the North-east of England ?


----------



## Tash1

Milton messenger in Oak, or could have been mink? on a lady in Starbucks, Amsterdam Centraal station.


----------



## hulahoop

choc somerset hobo at work today.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

In Stratford on Saturday:

A black canvas Bays (when I commented to the owner on her lovely rare Mulberry she was wonderfully friendly.  She looked lovely in a gorgeous apple green moufflon 3/4 coat - perfect foil to the charcoal/black of the Bays).


And the next sighting still has me wondering...............a Large convertible Jody in a reddy Plum Antique glace-looking leather.  It was gorgeous, far nicer than the mauve/purple one I had seen at Bicester.   Sadly the owner was past & gone before I could ambush her and ask!


I think Im going to get reported to the police for bag harassment one of these days.


----------



## corries2

honeypye1 said:


> Saw an Oak printed Bays going into Glasgow Central station this morning.
> 
> poppybagfan^^ not corries as she is in Cornwall!






I've been burgled!!!

Saw a sad Black Bays in Rick Stein's Cafe in Padstow today. Flaps were all curled and tucked into the bag. I always ensure my flaps are spit spot in public.

Right that's it. Grow up Corries and get to bed Nighty night all.  xxx


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^

hope you and your flaps had a good nights sleep!


----------



## Lakrits

On a work meeting yesterday a young woman had a beautiful choc congo briefcase.


----------



## flyvetjo

Saw 2 black Antony's at warwick castle today. It was raining and I had a red longchamp le pliage!!!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

An oak congo ledbury? in Swindon...the lady was carrying it with the back facing outwards and I couldn't look too much as I drove past, for fear of crashing


----------



## MESSY

black bays with lovely patina.. lady running past me at the park and i had to turn to peep at it. he he 
how sad am i


----------



## Mrsmulberry

Hilariously petite Japanese tourist (beautiful girl but in full weird kilt and knee high socks thing that they do) at the Thermae Bath Spa with a jumbo E/W in that lovely printed grey suede. Amazing bag, but enormous on her...


----------



## Lakrits

Probably this is not the right place to post. But I have to tell you a woman in another department in my office spent her christmas holidays in Thailand. And she brought I dont know what. Its supposed to look like an Antony, but zipped on the rear and with leather strap. I get the shivers everytime I see it


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw an Antony like that when I was on holiday last year - grim aren't they?

I saw a lady with what looked like a Black or Gunmetal Alexa today with Silver Hardware - is this even made?


----------



## dre260703

In London yesterday I spotted:

Black bays
Oak Bays & Anthony
Ink Daria drawstring tote (which is stunning)
Cerise Daria hobo


----------



## morgan20

At the funeral of DD's friend today saw:

Burnt Orange Daria Hobo on a teacher (she only wears Mulberry) Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a lady with a Black Daria Hobo in Amsterdam and at the airport too I forgot to mention.


----------



## mulberryfloss

I don't post on this thread very often as I'm ashamed to say I am RUBBISH at spotting Mulberries when I'm out and about!:shame:

But today I saw a really lovely and well-used oak Phoebe at Hook Station, and an aqua medium Mabel at Chelsea & Westminster Hospital!  2 in the same day is a record for me (3 if you count my own!)


----------



## thelittlestar

Whilst lurking around the Mulberry section of Fenwicks today in Brent Cross there was a young woman with a light pink regular Mabel.
Another woman was looking at the regular oak Alexa and I weighed in (as usual) showing them the OS Alexa so they could compare sizes.
The woman actually ended up buying a Hayden shoulderbag as she loved the slouchy leather more.
Pink mabel woman was an expert in the type of leathers and said she was a Mulberry fan! I wonder if she is on the forum as she said I was lucky to have the OS one and that I was to wear it in good health!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Choc Somerset tote when I was on my way to work this morning .. quite surprised due to the area I was driving through at the time ..


----------



## Poppy bagfan

At Clapham Junction station at 5.45 I saw a large black somerset hobo/tote, and an oak OS alexa.....I was carrying my ink one and the OS oak owner also had a tan coloured miu miu bow....was it you???


----------



## thelittlestar

^^ Not me (if that was directed at me ). Didn't stray south of the river today.

I have yet to see any people carrying Alexas - I think I will get quite excited if I see one.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

This was my first Alexa sighting...-t was chock full and her bf ended up carrying it in his arms...I still adore the design but am still not convinced about the leather..(He one I saw was like mine in that the leather was not plasticky but was not smooshy...- still don't understand why buffalo was used rather than a softer leather.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

what sort was it^


----------



## TheaBerry

saw the oak bays that comes by at work sometimes to buy wine


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw lots of Mulberrys at Westfield Yesterday. About 3 Oak Bays, a ginger Bays (second time I have seen one, just so gorgeous!) choc E/W Bays, Choc Roxy, Black Roxy, Oak Ant.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

bag*mad*bags said:


> what sort was it^


 
sorry BMB for the delay in replying - it was OS oak...


----------



## hulahoop

charliefarlie said:


> Saw lots of Mulberrys at Westfield Yesterday. About 3 Oak Bays, a* ginger Bays (second time I have seen one, just so gorgeous!)* choc E/W Bays, Choc Roxy, Black Roxy, Oak Ant.



It is beautiful isnt it? I saw one in Harrogate and had to stop myself stalking the woman!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Saw a choc (outlet) Congo EW Bays yesterday, whilst in Exbridge - looked really nice and got me thinking that I haven't got an EW....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Mitzy hobo in St Enoch shopping centre in Glasgow today. 

Also saw cerise e/w Shimmy (& not on orkneydaisy either!!!), large blue vinyl Roxy tote (not on od or me either!!) & a choc suede Abigail on a very elegant lady whose other half walked up to the desk in Mulberry & bought her the Hayden tote in black!!

Now where do I get me a man like that???


----------



## Lakrits

I was at Rammstein concert in Stockholm yesterday evening, spotted two black Bays.


----------



## bluecat_00

In London yesterday saw cerise Dairia hobo, oak bays, oak oxy work with a long shoulder strap, black joel and oak bays.


----------



## charliefarlie

Today I saw a Black Hayden Shoulder, a choc Roxy and a Black (I think, could have been RN?) Haircalf Bayswater


----------



## octopus17

TK Maxx in Bangor, NI on Monday lunchtime - a baby oak Roxanne? (Have never seen a Roxanne irl, but this looked small....)

eta. maybe it was a Rosemary??


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A gorgeous little black Daria iphone holder - as I walked through the snow today on my way back from my older wee man's music class this morning! The lady was wearing it messenger styleee!! 

Oh & a pink patent Mabel just before that too!

I think my boss thinks im mad .. I walk along going "Oh, theres a Mulberry" .. & she just laughs!!


----------



## E Handy

An oak Bayswater carried by someone getting out of a cab on South Wacker in downtown Chicago earlier this morning.  My first ever "in the wild" Mulberry sighting. She wore it over her shoulder and it fit with room to spare, despite the winter coat. I now understand how easy it is for some people to wear a Bayswater that way.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black regular Mabel in M&S food hall in Glasgow's west end last night. I caught the wearer staring at the gorgeous Daria in my shopping trolley  

Oh & in a sleepy haze last night, I was channel hopping & unfortunately came across What Katie Did Next - the stupid Katie Price show - & her friend was walking alongside her carrying an Oak Bays! I switched off after that!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Oh please dont say that about the oak bays....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Its ok .. it was Katie's friend that was carrying it .. not the skank herself


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Saw a chocolate bays in M&S in stoke on trent today....most rare sighting!


----------



## hulahoop

^^arrgggh I want a bays right now!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

when is it likely to happen hula????

The wonderful thing about bayswaters for me is that you have a wee rest from them (used Alexa for 10 days) and now i have an itching urge to go back to good old black bays.....there is something really solid and relaible and trustworthy about them.....after the more advetnurous styles, bays is like a cosy warm bed!


----------



## Tote Girl

Oak Seth on a chap at Beckton Asda yesterday. 

Oak small Ant at Bank tube stn worn by lovely young girl this morning.


----------



## Lady Farquar

In Newark today, I saw what I think was a black Mitzy? (saw the logo but couldn't see much else of the bag - the lady carrying it had clocked me & my friend as we were carrying our Mulberries)
Then saw a bronze Emmy in a dress agency - was quite worn though (some of the bronze had rubbed off, and left behind silver?? markings)
Thought I saw a choc Elgin in another agency, until I picked it up & could tell it was a fake then 
Lastly, saw a lady carrying an oak Bays - looked quite patinated

Can't believe I've seen that many Mulberrys in Newark


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ wow, I didnt know there were that many mulberries living in Newark!

Poppy, I am hoping it will be at the end of March...


----------



## Poppy bagfan

hulahoop said:


> Poppy, I am hoping it will be at the end of March...


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I am dreaming about this bag!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

it is worth the dream!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Too right, I had one, and let it go   (but to be honest, I didnt like the smell of it and I wanted the plum roxy)


----------



## Lady Farquar

Hey Hula, I've forgotten another Mulberry I missed out on my post.... a red GAP Roxy, also in a dress agency shop! That's 4 in one day & our 2 (& a fake)


----------



## bag*mad*bags

took OH to bicester yesterday so he could see what all the fuss was about haha! when i was there i saw a lot of mulberrys! now most of the girls were running out of the rain including me!

i saw a gorgeous choco with tan edging alana.
i was in starbucks and saw a group of ladies with choco bays, i think 3 of them had them.
also saw a a4 oak roxy tote when i was in there! gorgeous bag!
saw some antonys.
saw a cream e/w bays with silver hardware!


----------



## tiffanystar

Spotted a bronze Poppy in Watford today.


----------



## charliefarlie

In Bluewater today I saw a nasty fake Black Roxy, Black Seth and a choc Toby.

As we walked into HOF, DH stopped in his tracks and pointed out an old neighbour of ours. Just as we moved out of the house we lived in near him, the Police raided his house and he was arrested as a drug dealer (and possibly a pimp, can't remember)  anyway, I guess he must have served his time. Couldn't help noticing the Black cracked metallic Bays dangling from his girlfriends shoulder :s


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Bet you are glad you moved out now ...!!

Eeek @ the bag though!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

charliefarlie said:


> In Bluewater today I saw a nasty fake Black Roxy, Black Seth and a choc Toby.
> 
> As we walked into HOF, DH stopped in his tracks and pointed out an old neighbour of ours. Just as we moved out of the house we lived in near him, the Police raided his house and he was arrested as a drug dealer (and possibly a pimp, can't remember)  anyway, I guess he must have served his time. Couldn't help noticing the Black cracked metallic Bays dangling from his girlfriends shoulder :s


 
eughkk!


----------



## hulahoop

New looking oak bays spotted in the cinema today   Argggh, I want one now!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Choc Somerset tote on my way to work this morning! (Poss the same one as I saw a little while ago .. I just didnt recognise the person carrying it!)


----------



## terri_berri

This is an interesting spot... but an Oak Alexa in Melbourne, Australia at Bourke Street Mall   

It is the first time I have ever seen anyone lug one here in Melbourne!


----------



## MESSY

saw a black ant on a trolly in waitrose last night!


----------



## hulahoop

Black annie on my mum earlier this evening!!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

One of my nicest customers had an oak A4 Roxy Tote when I walked in (now I know why she's so nice, she's a Mulberry lover!!).  Had a v girlie chat re it after our meeting & I got to try it on!  I was wearing my choc Somerset Shoulder at the time!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Somerset tote in Morrisons in Partick, Glasgow today.


----------



## Turquoisebee

Wow.. i saw a local actress using the Mushroom Bay on local TV this evening.

I say wow because I believe this is the first time i spot a Mulberry on local drama productions here in Singapore.


----------



## charliefarlie

Today in Brighton I spotted an Oak Phoebe, Oak Antony and an Oak Alexa (my 1st real life sighting of one in use!)


----------



## blivlien

I got in the lift today at work with my oak bays and there was a woman with her oak bays too! I also saw an oak knightsbridge yesterday and someone with a regular butter alexa!


----------



## nat_79

A battered and abused Choc Effie on my train to Liverpool. Was in need of some TLC! Also spotted a lovely Oak Bays - perfect patina and a Blenheim in Muave


----------



## klp0213

I saw a black Somerset hobo in Monsoon today.


----------



## mulberryfloss

Saw a lady with a gorgeous choc Roxanne on her lap on the 419 bus from Clapham to Chelsea yesterday! I was sitting directly opposite her and had my black Roxy on my lap, and we both exchanged a little smile - maybe we should adopt a special secret handshake like the Masons??:greengrin:


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Choc Poppy & Choc Large Roxanne Tote in Stratford yesterday & today.

I must say, the Roxanne Tote was especially nice - the choc looked really glossy and rich.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gazillions!!

The most gorgeous ladies at CO - one with a white spazzalato Bays & one with an oak Alexa!

Also saw lots of Bays, Roxys, E/W Bays, Ants, fuschia ombre Bays (in York today too), rasp spazzalato Bays, oak & black Mitzy messengers, oak Mitzy hobo .. the list is endless.

Oh & a rather stunning putty smudged Bays clutch!!


----------



## hulahoop

Black mabel in Litchfield earlier today.


----------



## maplecottage

Blackheath Gate Royal Park today - oak large antony, smokey clear plastic a4 Roxanne tote, and a Sea Green Milton messenger.


----------



## Loopylou157

Lady with an Oak Mitzy Messenger in the town centre today. It looked very nice! x


----------



## Lakrits

Long time no sightings.

On my lunchbreak today I saw a smart young woman with a black Daria Hobo, very stylish !


----------



## Lady Farquar

Can I first of all apologise to the blonde lady I almost knocked over today, in the Victoria Centre, Nottingham. You know who you are... carrying a large oak Ant & I was too busy staring at it, I glanced into you!

Whilst in Nottingham, saw couple of Bays - one of which was a gorgeous patent burgundy/brown colour (is this like yours Ratrat?)


----------



## GemmaLouise

Saw a lovely black bays in Oasis in Sheffield (a rare sighting of a Mulberry in Sheffield!), the nice owner and I have a knowing "nod" as she admired the black bays I was carrying!


----------



## Lakrits

This is maybe not the right place to post this, but here we go. I while ago I "complained" on here that a collegue of mine had bought the most horrendous fake Antony in Thailand. When I got to work today I put my "new" Ant on a chair in the locker room. She came an commented that we had similar bags and showed hers. She said it was quite expensive for Thailand and that the leather was so good quality. Then she pulled it up, and I almost fell backwards, it was so worn and ugly after only two months. And then she showed me the backside of the postmans lock, both of the screws had fallen off 

Dear dear, I don't even know if she knows what Mulberry is. I mumbled something I don't remember and went to my office. Scary experience !

The other day I saw a collegue from another branch and she had a groce fake black Bays, I just ignored the bag I can tell.

It is sad, sometimes you see more fakes than Mulberrys 

Enough of complaining, hope you all have a nice friday evening on here or elsewhere !


----------



## Lady Farquar

Mmm, I know what you mean Lakrits - think I saw a couple of duff Bays from afar today myself.  I suppose as long as the poor owners know they're fake - it's when they've been duped that it gets my goat.


----------



## Inem

I saw a girl with regular Oak Alexa inside Fame Agenda, Melbourne Central, last night.
Wow what a gorgeous bag!! Makes me want another one now.
Too bad the shoulder strap was far too long on her though. I wish she would get it shortened.


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> Can I first of all apologise to the blonde lady I almost knocked over today, in the Victoria Centre, Nottingham. You know who you are... carrying a large oak Ant & I was too busy staring at it, I glanced into you!
> 
> Whilst in Nottingham, saw couple of Bays - one of which was a gorgeous patent burgundy/brown colour (is this like yours Ratrat?)



Lady F, I was in Nottingham today too!!! Dont think I saw you though? 

I _did _spot a black small somerset shoulder, oak antony, and what looked like a choc congo bays (it was accross the street!)


----------



## MESSY

saw a lady in waitrose with an oak east west bays, it was lovely!


----------



## Lady Farquar

hulahoop said:


> Lady F, I was in Nottingham today too!!! Dont think I saw you though?
> 
> I _did _spot a black small somerset shoulder, oak antony, and what looked like a choc congo bays (it was accross the street!)



Ah, shame! 
I was in between appointments, and was walking around in a daze, with my feet killing me - felt about 110 yrs old!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lots of oak Bays today, small Ink Ant & a horrific fake black Bays in TGI Fridays!


----------



## miss_mabel

Saw a Blonde lady with a gorgeous chocolate Somerset tote in Sainsburys Farnham this evening - any one here??


----------



## sarajane

Held the door to Jollys in Bath for an elegant, woman in her late 50s wearing a butter Alexa cross body. She looked very funky.


----------



## hulahoop

In Meadowhall yesterday: oak roxanne, black roxanne, black daria satchel (I think), black mabel, black seth, choc seth, oak mitzy messenger.


----------



## Lady Farquar

OOh - slightly off topic, but sounds like you saw more Mulberrys in Meadowhell then I saw on the John Lewis display in Nottingham on Friday!! Come to think of it, I think I've got as many bags as JL was displaying - I was really disappointed.


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> OOh - slightly off topic, but sounds like you saw more Mulberrys in Meadowhell then I saw on the John Lewis display in Nottingham on Friday!! Come to think of it, I think I've got as many bags as JL was displaying - I was really disappointed.



I popped in there on friday, the stock was really disappointing wasnt it?  I remember a few butter bags, and a few classics and that was about it! Sparse indeed...

Even H of F Meadowhall didnt have that many - and in the classics they only had black and oak, no choc in sight


----------



## jane_stewart89

Yesterday I saw a women in Banstead, Surrey with a black mitzy hobo, and another woman with an oak anthony....both cluthing them under their coats as it was chucking it down with rain! poor babiesssssss


----------



## klp0213

Saw a lovely oak Bays in Belfast yesterday.  Couldn't believe I didn't see another Mulberry in Belfast on a busy Saturday!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Red Alligator Bays on arm of a Japanese lady outside Shakespeare's birthplace.

Previously I had seen one at Bicester so I recognised the pinky redness of it - a lovely colour.   BUT having held it at Bicester I dont yearn for one...............very rubbery & a rather unnerving "lifeless-ness" to it............


Olive Darwin Bays, Oak Rosie - in Costa.


----------



## sjmidd

KLP - I was in belfast yesterday with my oak bays! as there seem to be thousands of us it probably wasn't me though


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Red Alligator Bays on arm of a Japanese lady outside Shakespeare's birthplace.
> 
> Previously I had seen one at Bicester so I recognised the pinky redness of it - a lovely colour. BUT having held it at Bicester I dont yearn for one...............very *rubbery *& a rather unnerving "*lifeless*-ness" to it............
> 
> 
> .


 
OMG! Ellie! You cannot say that about another person's bag! The leather fascists will be down on you like a ton of bricks my love.


----------



## klp0213

sjmidd said:


> KLP - I was in belfast yesterday with my oak bays! as there seem to be thousands of us it probably wasn't me though



Were you in Victoria Square in front of Fossil and Goldsmith's (I think it was that jewellery shop, maybe Lunn's??) around 11:30am?


----------



## sjmidd

I was running through victoria square at around that time looking flustered! On way to M&S to buy a handbag that was sold out everywhere else and I just had to have! I shouldn't say that on here, I should pretend I only buy designer


----------



## addictedtoo

oh my me too i also saw a dahlia tote in lovely black leather, have seen the purses around but never the tote, just wanted to stroke it, will save my pennies i think ..lush XX


----------



## GemmaLouise

hulahoop said:


> In Meadowhall yesterday: oak roxanne, black roxanne, black daria satchel (I think), black mabel, black seth, choc seth, oak mitzy messenger.


 
Oh my goodness! I am usually the only one walking around Meadowhall with a Mulberry! I spend my life there any have never seen anything other than the odd Anthony in there (if you exclude walking past them in H of F!!)


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Poppy bagfan said:


> OMG! Ellie! You cannot say that about another person's bag! The leather fascists will be down on you like a ton of bricks my love.


 
Oh dear, I had not thought of that!  Apols if some of you ladies are into "rubber"

Mind you the Japanese lady looked so perfectly elegant & regal I couldnt imagine shed "slum it" with mere Darwin.  Her friends were carrying Chanel & Hermes...............at a rough estimate Id say the 12 of them had over £100,000 of bags on their arms.

Im not sure the Shakespeare Trust carries that amount of insurance per one party.


----------



## klp0213

sjmidd said:


> I was running through victoria square at around that time looking flustered! On way to M&S to buy a handbag that was sold out everywhere else and I just had to have! I shouldn't say that on here, I should pretend I only buy designer



The woman I saw was standing with some other people.  I was pushing my daughter in her pushchair and walking with my DH, his very tall brother and his also very tall wife.  We were going toward the central lift area.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Oh dear, I had not thought of that! Apols if some of you ladies are into "rubber"
> 
> Mind you the Japanese lady looked so perfectly elegant & regal I couldnt imagine shed "slum it" with mere Darwin. Her friends were carrying Chanel & Hermes...............at a rough estimate Id say the 12 of them had over £100,000 of bags on their arms.
> 
> Im not sure the Shakespeare Trust carries that amount of insurance per one party.


 
Only kidding hon - its just that some folk on here get very wound up by comments they take personally.....doubt they have alligator tho! 

LOL re the insurance!

I was in Harrods the other day and was gobsmacked by the amount of Hermes on shopers arms! Mostly young, beautiful japanese girls - it was pure heaven just looking at other shoppers!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Ive seen some strange sights but..............a woman feeding the swans/ducks from a large Oak Anthony beats all.

If I see her again (I think she's local) Im going to try and get a photo.



What next...........a Bayswater as an organic veg box?


----------



## Poppy bagfan

:lolots:


----------



## maplecottage

Poppy you are going to have to slap me with a wet fish, I spotted a pink Daria hobo with its huge blinging coaster yesterday at Wisley Gardens in Surrey but I didn't like it in that colourway one bit 

Thankfully the owner loved it and that's what I like about diverse tastes - if we liked the same thing it would be mighty boring.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

lol maple! Not me that would slap you! I love the fact that we all have different tastes....but there are some on here that cannot cope with that. I was just joking with Ellie as she knows too that we all have and embrace differnt tastes!

I have an orange daria and it is indeed quite blingy, but i think the gold looks a tad better wtih the orange....but each to their own!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

saw at shepton mallet...
a lady with a black mabel
a lady with A4 black roxy tote
a lady lipstick pink a4 roxy tote
a lady with a white bayswater


----------



## miss_mabel

BmB what have you been up to?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

miss_mabel said:


> BmB what have you been up to?



been VERY naughty!!
very long drive but worth it


----------



## miss_mabel

Can't wait  get the thread started and those dustbags off missy!!

How long did it take you? I have never made the trek myself... yet!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

a hour and 35 mins! to be honest i think i prefer bicester, im not sure why. there wasnt much at SM to be honest!


----------



## RascalCat

ooo, v. jealous.  would love to be able to drive down to Bicester or SM!! pretty long haul from aberdeen though lol.


----------



## hew105

I went to CO last Monday for the first time and was positively angelic  - quite unlike me!


----------



## lola73

I'm jealous too - I would love a little outlet visit.  Don't take too long bmb please!

I met my bag twin today in a lift in a hospital in Dublin.  We both had our Oak Mitzy Messengers on.  Hers was worn messenger style and mine had a knot in the strap worn over the shoulder.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

just charging camera!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Poppy bagfan said:


> OMG! Ellie! You cannot say that about another person's bag! The leather fascists will be down on you like a ton of bricks my love. [
> /QUOTE]Only kidding hon - its just that some folk on here get very wound up by comments they take personally.....doubt they have alligator tho!
> lol maple! Not me that would slap you! I love the fact that we all have different tastes....but there are some on here that cannot cope with that. I was just joking with Ellie as she knows too that we all have and embrace differnt tastes!
> 
> 
> OK, not sure to whom we are referring but I find it quite offensive that a person or group of people who are not named are being held up for ridicule in what is at best a very poor attempt at 'humour' or at worst an excercise in intimidation.  I believe that eveyone is entitled to an opinion but how that opinion is presented is incredibly important.  I would take no offence at all in Ellie's comment about Alligator leather but I do take offence to attacks on other people couched as 'humour'.  We have to be aware that the written word does not convey the subtle facial tones one encounters in general conversation and statements can appear very nasty in print.  I would be very grateful if good manners could be employed in all posts and any hints or veiled references to other members should be avoided or taken up directly with them through private means.  Many thanks and I look forward to your varied views on this matter


----------



## corries2

I've never seen an alligator yet that wouldn't look better on my feet or on my shoulder, than crawling through a swamp eyeing up a baby zebra.  It's not politically correct I know and Save Our Amphibious Friends would probably pelt me with eggs if they got the chance.

I'd never dream of saying in this thread that I saw someone on a specific street in Glasgow today with a hideous Mulberry. But I would like to be able to say I don't like some style in general, or it's not worth the money IMO. 

I never laughed so much as I did at last summer's Ugly thread ,but it seemed to die a death because we were made to feel ill mannered for having a laugh. 

As long as the only things personal in your posts are your opinions then I really enjoy a bit of banter.  But unfortunately I don't enjoy the fireworks they provoke.

I saw a really lovely Stone Maggie in Monsoon Buchanan St today. It's really growing on me. I always seem to be about 3 years behind the IT crowd!!


----------



## mrsvincenoir




----------



## Poppy bagfan

corries2 said:


> I've never seen an alligator yet that wouldn't look better on my feet or on my shoulder, than crawling through a swamp eyeing up a baby zebra. It's not politically correct I know and Save Our Amphibious Friends would probably pelt me with eggs if they got the chance.
> 
> I'd never dream of saying in this thread that I saw someone on a specific street in Glasgow today with a hideous Mulberry. *But I would like to be able to say I don't like some style in general, or it's not worth the money IMO. *
> 
> I never laughed so much as I did at last summer's Ugly thread ,but it seemed to die a death because we were made to feel ill mannered for having a laugh.
> 
> *As long as the only things personal in your posts are your opinions then I really enjoy a bit of banter. But unfortunately I don't enjoy the fireworks they provoke.*
> 
> I saw a really lovely Stone Maggie in Monsoon Buchanan St today. It's really growing on me. I always seem to be about 3 years behind the IT crowd!!


 
Thanks Corries - so glad you agree! Let the opinions and the fun continue!


----------



## maplecottage

It's so true Corries, I've always liked that about you, you aren't afraid to say what you think and tactfully too.

I'd like to think my comment about the lady I saw who loved her bag, and I was glad for her, but saying I wasn't keen on the colourway was not offensive but I can understand it might upset at the same token.

I remember when I introduced one of my brightly coloured bags someone on the forum actually posted on my thread that I needed new clothes lol - of course I was somewhat shocked at the response but you know what they were probably right 

There's also the question, when you ask for an honest opinion on a bag they are unsure of, sometimes you feel like everyone is saying it looks great regardless of what they really think. I wish in some respects that people could say what they think, tactfully of course, just so mistakes aren't made when buying a bag.

x


----------



## sarajane

^^You are spot on Maple. Sometimes it all feels too much like a love-in.

When I'm asking for an opinion on a bag it's because I'm undecided and I really want to hear what others think. If that means hearing that it really does me no favours then I'd rather hear that.
It is a fine line but if it can be achieved without people taking umbrage, it would make this place such an asset for those of us who like to bounce ideas off other Mulberry lovers. 
I've given up saying anything if I don't like a bag in case it's taken as a personal attack. 
I thought the Ugly thread was hilarious too BTW Corries.


----------



## tireebabe

SJ, I agree, sometimes it's easier just to keep quiet however if anyone sees me with a bag and they don't like it I'd really like to hear it!  

If we all liked the same bags then life would be very boring.  Also, what suits one person doesn't suit another.  

Back on topic.  In my small town I very rarely see any Mulberries - wish I lived somewhere where there were more gorgeous bags for me to oogle.


----------



## sarajane

^^How true (about the all being different).

I saw a very striking girl in her 20s with the Daria satchel in Bath. She looked great with it. I did notice that even though she was really slim it still sat high on her hip though. That strap really needs to be longer!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

I so agree about not all liking the same bags, that would be so boring, the funniest comments I have ever heard were about my 'Boxy Roxy' who was a bit 'Country and Western'.  Didn't put me off the bag one bit and was a real giggle!  Sometimes it's not what you say it is how you say it and the spirit in which it is said.  Let's all carry on agreeing to disagree in the nicest possible way!  Lovely to have all your opinions!
Now girls!  Polish up your bling, smoosh your hobos, dust off your coasters and I will endeavour to de 'plastic' my saggy old much beloved Alexa ready for some fun!!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Isn't it fab to be able to express our opinions girls without someone taking offence or claiming oppression!

I too tend to keep quiet on the bags i dont like that others have because there have been times when that has been misread.....views we may hold on our own bags cannot possibly be taken out of context.....vive la difference! 

there is a world of difference between saying "I dont like," and "I think" or "in my opinion" to making a statement of fact - ie "that bag is vile" or "that comment was offensive."

As long as we continue to express our own views and make certain they are our own views, then no offence has been committed!

now come on - tell me how mad I am to have 2 alexas.....I am with a lovely friend who thinks i am bonkers - and yes she has mulberrys....her views do not stop me liking her....


----------



## mrsvincenoir

I am so glad to have had the opportunity to discuss this matter openly and freely.  Thank you for that!  I like to think our big Mulberry playground is safe for everyone to play in regardless of their views.  I love a free exchange of ideas and opinions, (mine are very strong indeed, for which I apologise!!), I also like to think everyone has a place on the forum even if they are a bit sensitive, especially newer members who might not be quite so used to the rough and tumble of life on the forum.  Vive la difference is right Poppy, long may it reign!  
Now about this oak Alexa, has it been out yet?    How do you think it might stand up to the rain?


----------



## sarajane

mrsvincenoir said:


> I am so glad to have had the opportunity to discuss this matter openly and freely. Thank you for that! I like to think our big Mulberry playground is safe for everyone to play in regardless of their views. I love a free exchange of ideas and opinions, (mine are very strong indeed, for which I apologise!!), *I also like to think everyone has a place on the forum* even if they are a bit sensitive, especially newer members who might not be quite so used to the rough and tumble of life on the forum. Vive la difference is right Poppy, long may it reign!
> Now about this oak Alexa, has it been out yet? How do you think it might stand up to the rain?


 

I agree. It didn't feel like that a while ago but the arrival of lots of new Mulberry lovers has given the forum a more equitable, friendlier feel IMO. 
I don't care a jot about what people own, what they do, how big or little their bum is. It all felt rather competitive for a while. 

Yes Poppy, let's hear about oak Alexa! I'm still intrigued by this bag even though it turned out not to be for me.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

:tpfrox::back2topic

choc Bays in Tesco Manchester


----------



## corries2

Poppy bagfan said:


> Isn't it fab to be able to express our opinions girls without someone taking offence or claiming oppression!
> 
> I too tend to keep quiet on the bags i dont like that others have because there have been times when that has been misread.....views we may hold on our own bags cannot possibly be taken out of context.....vive la difference!
> 
> there is a world of difference between saying "I dont like," and "I think" or "in my opinion" to making a statement of fact - ie "that bag is vile" or "that comment was offensive."
> 
> As long as we continue to express our own views and make certain they are our own views, then no offence has been committed!
> 
> *now come on - tell me how mad I am to have 2 alexas..*...I am with a lovely friend who thinks i am bonkers - and yes she has mulberrys....her views do not stop me liking her....




In the spirit of frankness I was only thinking last night, as I polished my 5 Bayswater, 2 Roxies and 3 Daria Clutches, that all of you with more than one Alexa are a shower of nutcases!

I saw and stroked Gingerbread Nappa Daria today in daylight. Utterly fabulous. Fringey girls are going to go daft for it.


----------



## ratrat

Haven't peeped this thread for a while, found about sighting with expensive bags & Japanese girls (tell me about it) & lifeless alligator (should hope so)... lol.

Corries, I have ONLY one Alexa so I'm not nutcase (only just, not yet)!!

:back2topic:  Well I came to say, I saw lovely Oak Ant in the office lift this morning.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

corries2 said:


> In the spirit of frankness I was only thinking last night, as I polished my 5 Bayswater, 2 Roxies and 3 Daria Clutches, that* all of you with more than one Alexa are a shower of nutcases!*
> 
> I saw and stroked Gingerbread Nappa Daria today in daylight. Utterly fabulous. Fringey girls are going to go daft for it.


 
LOL Corries for the first time in my life I am normal!! Until that black buffalo is out and then I join the ranks of the criminally insane yet again!!  Are you fancying a bit of fringing?  

Ratrat love the comment on the 'lifeless Alligator', if it wasn't it could bring a whole new meaning to the term 'she had an alligator handbag hanging off her arm!!'

It would be great to step into the Mulberry shop and say 'get me an alligator Bayswater and make it snappy!!'  groan!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

very trendy young man on platform at Chesterfield train station today- yes Chesterfield- with some new trendy man bag I couldnt even identify- in choc and very nice- poor man must have wondered why some old dear was staring at him!!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

:lolots:^^ he would not dream it was cos of his bag Elvis!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Poppy bagfan said:


> :lolots:^^ he would not dream it was cos of his bag Elvis!


 
he looked very scared and very relieved when his train arrived and I didnt follow him on!!!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Oh bless......this happens to me too - only worse - its the young girls' bags i eye up!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

dd is so much better at sighting than I am, she always spots them then I am 'where? where?'  so she has to try to point them out without drawing too big a crowd!  Mum's can be so embarrassing!


----------



## hulahoop

mrsvincenoir said:


> dd is so much better at sighting than I am, she always spots them then I am 'where? where?'  so she has to try to point them out without drawing too big a crowd!  Mum's can be so embarrassing!



I do that with Mr H, he is indiscreet sometimes!!


----------



## klp0213

Small oak Antony today in Bangor town centre.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

hulahoop said:


> I do that with Mr H, he is indiscreet sometimes!!


 
LoL he is so tall, everyone would see him too!


----------



## hulahoop

mrsvincenoir said:


> LoL he is so tall, everyone would see him too!



Yeah, I say to him, really quietly ''look, theres a mulberry roxanne over there'' and he replies, in his loudest voice ''wheres the mulberry roxanne?''' at which point I want the ground to open up and swallow me whole! Really must learn my lesson!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

hulahoop said:


> Yeah, I say to him, really quietly ''look, theres a mulberry roxanne over there'' and he replies, in his loudest voice ''wheres the mulberry roxanne?''' at which point I want the ground to open up and swallow me whole! Really must learn my lesson!


 
:lolots:  Men can't live with 'em can't kill 'em!


----------



## GemmaLouise

elvisfan4life said:


> very trendy young man on platform at Chesterfield train station today- yes Chesterfield- with some new trendy man bag I couldnt even identify- in choc and very nice- poor man must have wondered why some old dear was staring at him!!!


 
In Chesterfield?! Crikey!

I saw a lovely black bays in Sheffield today - v.stylish v.pregnant lady!


----------



## bluecat_00

tireebabe said:


> SJ, I agree, sometimes it's easier just to keep quiet however if anyone sees me with a bag and they don't like it I'd really like to hear it!
> 
> If we all liked the same bags then life would be very boring.  Also, what suits one person doesn't suit another.
> 
> Back on topic.  In my small town I very rarely see any Mulberries - wish I lived somewhere where there were more gorgeous bags for me to oogle.



Tiree now you have openly invited negative comments I feel it is my duty to tell you that your oak alexa looks hideous on you and to save you from being seen looking horrid in public I will take it off your hands with no charge to you


----------



## bluecat_00

It's bays day at work today - so far I have seen a beautifully patinad oak on a beautiful lady and a lovely black. The black was carried by a friend of mine and I noticed she had hung the cloche with keys off the strap that adjusts the width. I thought it was a great idea as it stops the cloche from dangling in the way and looks great too. Needless to say the cloche on my oak bays is now hanging at the side. Why did I never think of that before?


----------



## tireebabe

bluecat_00 said:


> Tiree now you have openly invited negative comments I feel it is my duty to tell you that your oak alexa looks hideous on you and to save you from being seen looking horrid in public I will take it off your hands with no charge to you



OMG I am so offended - so offended in fact that I am going to bash you over the head with it so you can feel that plasticy leather up close. Then you can have it.   In fact if I look so hideous with this style you might as well have my ink, black and OL alexas too. Go on just take them - see if I care!!!!!!  Lol


----------



## bluecat_00

Thanks Tiree. BTW your bow is a bit dodgy too he he


----------



## tireebabe

bluecat_00 said:


> Thanks Tiree. BTW your bow is a bit dodgy too he he



Oh for goodness sake!  What about my tesco recycle bags do I even suit them??


----------



## lola73

Black Mitzy Hobo at the St Patricks Day parade in a small town in Co. Meath
It looked very good but was an inappropriate colour - it should have been green!


----------



## miss_mabel

Well i didn't see any Mulberry today but I was spotted!! By an adorable girl from the grammar school who screamed to her friends look that lady has a Mulberry bag just like my mummy! She was so cute, perhaps a TPF'ers child that is being well trained?


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ You have arrived Miss M!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Go Miss M!!!!!!!!

Oak somerset shoulder bag today in corridor at work.


----------



## K-Mac

I saw my very first OS Oak Leopard Alexa last night in Silverburn, Glasgow. WOW! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## orkneydaisy

K-Mac said:


> I saw my very first OS Oak Leopard Alexa last night in Silverburn, Glasgow. WOW! Gorgeous bag.


 
I saw an oversized ink alexa at braehead Glasgow this morning 

must be loads of stylish ladies in glasgow


----------



## Lillemy_74

The ones that have really caught my eyes the last couple of days, are first of all a goooorgeous patina'd oak Elgin - loved and lived in (in a nice way) with a lovely caramel colour. I also had to stop and stare at a beautiful oak Phoebe, and eyed a lovely black medium Mitzy hobo after she had stared at my OL Alexa


----------



## Lakrits

I have been to Zurich for two days and was antecipating some sightings and maybe a visit to a Mulberry store if time was given ......

Been very busy so I forgot to check up myself if there was a store, so I sent a text to DH to check it up for me. He returned the shopname and the adress. When I got there they are not having Mulberry any more and she did not know anyplace they have. GREAT disappointment. 

And for  these two days I didn't see a single Mulberry until I got to the airport gate returning to Stockholm. There I spotted a choc Seth and a mole racing clipper at last. I was very astonished at this severe lack of Mulberry in Zurich. Of course I saw hundreds of other designer bags that I can't tell the name of. I can tell that LV and Longchamp was very common at least.

I was also in transit at Gardermoen, but no sightings. I thought of you Norwegian fiends on here !


----------



## hulahoop

oak mitzy messenger this evening in town...


----------



## sarajane

Was at a conference today and did some Mulberry spotting - two black Bays, an oak Alexa, and a sand Poppy.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I spotted a little black somerset shoulder bag on a relative of mine today....little did I know that she's the mum of a TPF'er on here! Spooky


----------



## sarajane

^^Woah, now that is spooky!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^ Very! Even more bizarre was how I found out that we're related   It's a funny old world


----------



## K-Mac

Ooh I've had quite a week with Alexas, just been at an exhibition in SECC and there was a pink leopard regular alexa!
These two alexa sightings are really wetting my apetite for one!


----------



## miss_mabel

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> ^^ Very! Even more bizarre was how I found out that we're related   It's a funny old world


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

miss_mabel said:


>


----------



## Lakrits

Saw a young mother with an oak Ant, same bag as I had myself. Spent some time in the afternoon with best friend who had her choc Mollie.


----------



## idris the cat

In Exeter, my daughter spotted an oak Bays (she is well trained!) carried by a student... I wish I could have been such a glamourous stude!


----------



## TheaBerry

Mouse gray Daria satchel on a woman stopping to let me pass her in my car, funky lady with a nice haircut and coat. 

And a wallet on a blond lady at work today.


----------



## hulahoop

Black congo/printed bays in town today.


----------



## bluecat_00

Mulberry in excess for me today. This morning in Hitchen I saw an OS oak alexa, an oak bays, an oak Somerset tote and 2 black roxys. Then in Cambridge I saw an oak small Somerset shoulder in Brown's and in John Lewis I saw an oak mabel (really lovely),  rasp spaz bays, choc bays, choc ant, oak ant.

ETA also a choc roxy A4 tote in JL


----------



## klp0213

hulahoop said:


> oak mitzy messenger this evening in town...



Are you trying to sneak in a new purchase without showing us Hula?  I guess this might be the bag you had in mind for your new phone box keyring, eh?


----------



## klp0213

Oops, back to topic.  I saw a well used small choc Antony at the park yesterday.  The owner was eyeing up my black Mitzy messenger quite a bit.  Then I saw a very new oak Bays in Tesco later that afternoon.  Today I saw another oak Bays while walking through my little town.


----------



## hulahoop

klp0213 said:


> Are you trying to sneak in a new purchase without showing us Hula?  I guess this might be the bag you had in mind for your new phone box keyring, eh?



No,no more bags for me for a while now ush:


----------



## klp0213

Almost time to update your signature then!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ just done!

Cant believe your bays trio have gone!


----------



## klp0213

What is wrong with me?!  I just realised I was thinking you had taken an oak Mitzy messenger out with you and was surprised as you hadn't revealed it yet - confused this thread with the "Which bag are you taking out today" thread!  ush::girlwhack:


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ He he!! No, I havent got an oak mitzy messenger coming my way, unfortunately! Wouldnt say no though, if anyone fancied popping one in the post to me!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Only 3 in Birmingham today - medium oak mitzy hobo on a younger teenager, an oak roxanne and a black somerset tote


----------



## hulahoop

Black somerset shoulder at the Lincoln 10k today!


----------



## Lakrits

A short visit to Stockholm today, saw 1 oak Seth and a Choc Seth, an oak bays, vintage black congo binocular, a smaller model looking like Calder in black printed,


----------



## binny

A fab oak Antony worn by a really cool looking girl wearing combats and a great haircut in M and S in Cheltenham today.


----------



## klp0213

Lovely oak Bays on a lady checking out the S/S collection at Mulberry in HoF today.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Forgot to say that on Mon at Bham Train station I sat next to a beautiful antique leather Roxanne in offwhite (not even a hint of pale pink) with gunmetal hardware - it was divine.  The owner used it as her bag for college, I learnt.

Also Choc Morgan, Oak Seth & several Oak Bays.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oak bays at Chesterfield train station last night!!


----------



## Lakrits

Choc small Ant on a woman spotted on lunch, we visited a small market with among others English products. Bought 3 jars of marmalade


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Black printed Bays on a lady in town today, very chic!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sarah Lizzie said:


> Black printed Bays on a lady in town today, very chic!


 
If you see her again could you wrestle it off her for me????


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Indeed I will Darling Imho I don't think she was worthy of such a beautiful bag, she looked as if she'd crawled from a cardboard box!! ..it was real, I went in for a closer inspection! Lol! xoxo


----------



## Closetstylista

Well I had my first Mulberry sighting on Wednesday. A rather lovely oak Ant on one of 2 girls walking between Thompson & Greene Sts in SoHo. It looked brand new as the hardware was shiny.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black Mitzy tote in front of me in the Q in M&S today ... I didnt have a bag with me - just a snoozing baby & a Mabel purse in an M&S bag


----------



## Lady Farquar

elvisfan4life said:


> Oak bays at Chesterfield train station last night!!



Blimey - I thought you'd be more likely to spot a dodo! 

I saw an oak EW Bays yesterday at a classic car auction nr to Leominster - it was about the only thing worth looking at lol!


----------



## GemmaLouise

Saw a very new looking oak bays and an oak anthony in Sheffield today.


----------



## Loopylou157

I saw a gorgeous purple Mabel in Milton Keynes. Was very pretty!! The owner clocked me and my Roxy Tote too. xx


----------



## miss_mabel

I have been in southampton all of 20 mins so far and already seen a chocolate bays and a lovely looking cream bays!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

went to biester today with little sister we saw...
oak rosemary
oak roxanne
black/chocolate bays on a curley haired lady trying on a ted baker mac
lots of antonys
cerise daria
grey daria
white bays
white somerset
oak a4 roxy tote.
and sooo many more!


----------



## lola73

I'm not 100% sure what the bag was but I think it a Mabel Hobo in black on a lady in M&S in Sprucefield, Lisburn. I did wonder for a moment if I'd clocked klp!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i forgot i also saw a fake alexa at bicester


----------



## lola73

I wonder did the person know it was fake.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lola73 said:


> I wonder did the person know it was fake.



dont know? it sure was horrible and looked plasticy!


----------



## lola73

bag*mad*bags said:


> dont know? it sure was horrible and looked plasticy!



Maybe it was one of the plasticy real ones. Lol!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lola73 said:


> Maybe it was one of the plasticy real ones. Lol!



no def fake!


----------



## orkneydaisy

black mitzy hobo at starbucks at braehead in glasgow


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


> black mitzy hobo at starbucks at braehead in glasgow


 
It wisnae meeeeeee!!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Chocolate Bays at the garden centre!


----------



## cmaec

Oak Ant at The Kildare Outlet today.


----------



## hulahoop

In Lincoln centre today: oak bays, black mini mabel, oak smithfield, and, what I think was an oak morgan!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I saw a few at Bicester today....oak regular alexa (my first sighting!),oak bays, choc bays, another choc bays in a tumbled (?) leather, oak blenheim, oak roxy, oak phoebe, oak small & large anthony, a style I didn't recognise in olive, oak somerset, vanilla alana, oak morgan, choc morgan


----------



## Lakrits

I saw a black Drew mini on a beautiful woman on our sunday walk today. That bag is so fabulous 

Also spotted a fake Antony


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was lying in bed last night watching the John Lewis programme on TV .. & there was a lady carrying an oak Roxanne. They then showed a clip of their website & it was someone looking at the coral printed Bays!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Today in Cabot Circus Bristol, I saw a small chocolate antony, black elgin, largesand shimmy (with zip pocket on the side...totally swamping the lady) and a lavendar/mauve blenheim.


----------



## hulahoop

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Was lying in bed last night watching the John Lewis programme on TV .. & there was a lady carrying an oak Roxanne. They then showed a clip of their website & it was someone looking at the coral printed Bays!



I saw that too!


----------



## annaswe

Me too, I got very excited! Was also forced to sit through the Dorothy program on Sat - the only interesting thing there was that one of the girls was wearing a black Daria hobo on the way to meet Tamzin Outhwaite and looked great with it.


----------



## TheaBerry

Saw oak bays on a girl at work, never seen that bays before. Also oak mitzy hobo on another girl, which also I hadn't seen before. A woman with a classic checked Mulberry scarf and lastly a woman with a short locked purse (spotted before) over the past days at work.


----------



## Lakrits

Saw a lady carrying an Oak Barnaby on my way home from work today.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A well used oak bays on a lady wearing red wellies in Hungerford today


----------



## Lakrits

A black/branston Binocular bag on a lady that I saw the other day too. In the grocery store another woman with a Tartan troutbag.


----------



## Loopylou157

I was sat in my car waiting for a parking space in town today when a Lady walked past with a purple Shimmy and then a couple of minutes later someone else walked past with a black Bayswater. I really liked the look of the Shimmy. xx


----------



## hulahoop

Choc joel in town today  - it looked gorgeous!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Quite a few in The Oracle at Reading today - 3 small oak ants,small RAF ant, choc roxy, black mitzy messenger, fake oak roxy (carried with great pride!), black coated canvas roxy, choc ledbury, large oak ant, choc or black bays (couldn't get near enough to tell), oak somerset, coral? (pinky red antique leather) jody tote and a black daria hobo with zipped top but it was small like the size of the satchel so must have been a fake


----------



## flyvetjo

Wandering around Cambridge today i saw an oak Ant, a black Ant, an oak bays, a black daria hobo, a black roxanne, an oak Belgrave - erm think that was it (feel like I'm on the generation game!!!!), cuddly bear, toaster, lamp..................


----------



## hulahoop




----------



## steph22

Spotted a black Daria in Manchester today. Looked fab!


----------



## cmaec

Spotted several Mulberry's in Dublin yesterday. 3 oak anthony's,Oak bays,2 Daria hobos and a cerise shimmy. (not mine)


----------



## Lakrits

Cognac congo Despatch on my best friend on our walk today (I had my choc Brooke)


----------



## miss_mabel

In Southampton today... A gorgeous Oak Bays that had an amazing patina, a couple of oak antony's .. large chocolate antony and a Mitzy Messenger in John Lewis


----------



## hulahoop

What I think was a black printed, or congo bays, In TK Maxx Lincoln today.


----------



## Jenova

An Oak Somerset at the Brighton Racecourse market.


----------



## flyvetjo

Oak Antony at Wimpole Hall Farm this afternoon! Looked brand new!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Three Antony here today, two black one oak! ..there seem to be rather a lot lurking in South Wales area of late!!!


----------



## spadfree

An oak Bays in Marks and Spencer Hammersmith today and an oak Ledbury on the Underground.


----------



## bexquisite

Very cool guy on the Tube yesterday carrying a grey Daria clutch! It looked great with his leather jacket and black jeans. I think he approved of my oak Mitzy hobo.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Saw an oak Mitzy Messenger & a choc Rosemary at Weston Supermare yesterday


----------



## miss_mabel

^ Wowser.


----------



## riffraff

Can't believe I forgot to post this! Last Monday, at the entrance to Disneyland Paris the next bag check table was a lady carrying an Oak Somerset.  Then at Paris CDG on Wednesday night a lady on the same flight carrying an Oak Mitzy Hobo.


----------



## tiffanystar

In Brighton today, an oak Alexa & saw a few anthonys too.


----------



## hulahoop

One of my patients has a mulberry! Spotted it today! Dont know what it is called - it is a vintage black, what looks like congo (printed?) leather, in a bucket kind of shape, think it was hand held, or maybe with a long strap, kind of medium size?  I saw the mulberry tree on it, was def a mulberry!!! (got very excited by this as you may be able to tell )


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black Bays as I was leaving Mothercare (Im so rock n roll me!!) in the west end of Glasgow today.

On the drive home, we went past a lady with her white Poppy stuffed full of papers etc - getting soaked in the rain!!


----------



## Jenova

tiffanystar said:


> In Brighton today, an *oak Alexa* & saw a few anthonys too.



Not a harassed looking middle aged woman with scruffy long greying brown hair, no make-up, spots and a leather jacket was it?  I hope not.


----------



## MESSY

a yellowish coloured small ant and a lovely oak mitzy hobo in marks and spencer last night..


----------



## piglet42

Behind me checking into dublane hydro yesterday lady with oak bays....
Saw loads of oak bays in london last week and also a oak mitzy hobo as well as mine on tunnel to museums in south ken tube.
Today at blair drummond safari park what looked like congo printed bays but was not sure whether real or fake I stalked it and owner and her hubby all around the fairground rides but could not get a very good look.... it looked lovely though and made me lust...


----------



## sarajane

Saw a woman in the post office today with a choc printed Bays. I was standing there with a mega box containing £1,100 worth of Mulberry bags being sent back to the website and we had a smile when she noticed the address on the parcel.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw a lovely Oak Phoebe today (made me want to get mine out again!).


----------



## hulahoop

Black annie - on my mum today!


----------



## Lakrits

A vintage (the original) black/branston troutbag on a collegue, and the newer of the same on a former collegue, both beautiful.


----------



## MESSY

a beautiful oak bays today on a young girl in selfridges trafford..


----------



## GemmaLouise

Saw a very new (and empty looking) oak Bays on a very stylish woman surrounded by kids in Sheffield yesterday


----------



## lenlen

Saw a Metallic Croc Print Bayswater on a dark business suit lady yesterday.


----------



## blivlien

Saw a rather battered red goatskin mabel and a brown snakeskin mabel out on Oxford Street today


----------



## mrssmiff

Saw a lovely oak Bays on a trendy young thing at Bicester today, a gorgeous oak Roxy (on me!!) and the most vile, frayed, plasticy fake black Mabel I have ever seen!


----------



## sarajane

Bath was awash with Mulberries today. We were people watching from Cafe Rouge when Mum said 'there's a lot of Mulberry money in Bath today!' as the umpteenth Mulberry walked by.

There was an oak Bays sitting next to us in Cafe Rouge and we also saw oak Mitzy messenger, nude quilted Shimmy hobo, two regular oak Ants, large oak Ant, black Zinnia, oak OS Alexa, snakeskin Roxy, choc Roxy, oak Roxy, nude Somerset shoulder.

I was trying on shoes next to a woman with a raspberry Spaz Maggie.


----------



## thelittlestar

A lovely aged Rosemary in oak on the bus to Brent Cross.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

White Small Anthony - gorgeous in the sunshine.

Stone BayswaterSeveral Oak Anthonys & Bays.


----------



## elvisfan4life

is it still 135 Ells???


----------



## Poppy bagfan

lots of bayswaters in Brighton - mostly authentic i think - a balck printed, an oak printed and at least 2 oaks...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Saw a nice Oak Roxy at a Petrol Station on the M40 yesterday on our way back from The Gadget Show Live at the NEC!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

A bumper day for classic Mulberries in London yesterday Chocolate Antony worn by a v chic expectant lady and a Choc E W Bays on her mummy at Petersham. A chocolate Somerset Tote, Chocolate Med Mabel, Black Mini Mabel, Chocolate Bays and an Oak Bays in Richmond. A gorgeous Oak Darwin Roxy, Black Alana, another Chocolate Bays and a much loved White Bays on a preppy girl in Wimbledon village. ...not an Alexa in sight!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black outlet Ant with silver hardware on a lady in my local shopping centre today. Almost fainted!!

Friday on my way to work - the lady with her choc Somerset tote that I often see. 

Thursday night I was getting a cab from work to go into town to meet my mum & I asked the cab driver if the cab was mine .. he said yes then changed his mind & said "Oh I thought you said City Inn" .. so I said no .. turned around a lady walked out of the building behind me with her much loved Oak Phoebe! 

After the show we went to .. a girl stood next to me .. with a HORRENDOUS fake Daria hobo. I was too polite to say Ewwww!!


----------



## GemmaLouise

Went to York today (to treat myself to some Mulberry loveliness!) and saw the following

- black ant
- 2 oak roxys (one very well worn)
- putty leopard bays
- somerset tote (ginger coloured I think)

A really lovely but loud Chinese family were buying a lush raspberry bays in the Outlet shop


----------



## hulahoop

In nottingham today: 2 x choc antonys, 2 x oak antonys, 2 x oak e-w bays, oak mitzy tote and a mushroom bays clutch.


----------



## Mululuberry

Saw an oak Antony in Marlborough yesterday and a vintage scotchgrain satchel style (green/tan) bag.  And a lovely old roxy.  Oh, that was mine!


----------



## hulahoop

Ive remembered another in Nottingham today: choc jacquetta!


----------



## Fran1990

An OS ink Alexa.....On Miss Mabel 

xXx


----------



## miss_mabel

^


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous mouse grey Daria hobo ... on one of the grandmothers of my wee men


----------



## hulahoop

At McArthur Glen (East Midlands) today: 2 x oak bays, choc antony, lavendar rosemary.... and a black annie on my mum


----------



## klp0213

Whilst away I saw only two Mulberry bags:  a scotchgrain clipper holdall and a black Jody shopper tote, the small one I think.  It was looooovely!


----------



## Lakrits

This is not a "true" sighting but i think this was the best place to post.

I have been in Berlin for 1,5 days. This time I had checked in advance that they have Mulberry at Galeries Lafayette on Friedrichstrasse, so that was my goal for the few little hours I had for free. I thought of maybe getting a keyring or something small as a souvenir. 

They had quite good stock of both classic and new bags, for example Hayden in different models and colours. They had Alexa both OS and reg in OL and Pink Peony. They had Bays, EW and Ledbury in many colours. Yellow Mitzy messenger and Hobo and Beatrice. But no keyrings and other small things at all, only a range of purses.

So no real sightings. I did not spot a single Mulberry during my time in Berlin. Only an ugly fake at the gate for Stockholm


----------



## thelittlestar

Spotted a lovely aged oak Emmy today in John Lewis in Brent Cross - also saw a ginger/or brick red Antony.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

oak mitzy msg at Victoria station in London
Choc and oak Elgin getting off the train at Worthing.....

makes a change from all the incessant bayswaters.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Forgot to mention the other morning at the station on my way down south, I saw an oak Roxy tote ... hmm there was something else too & now I have a mind blank


----------



## hulahoop

Black antony spotted on my walk home! Its owner stoppped me and asked for directions, then spotted my oak antony!  She pointed at mine and said 'snap'.. a mulberry moment!


----------



## Lakrits

A customer to one of my collegues had a black Bays with her, sweet young woman and beautiful Bays.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Followed someone down an alleyway in Birmingham today, who was wearing an Oak Bays (it was an accident, honest - use that alleyway as a shortcut to the Station!!)


----------



## annaswe

Saw a beautiful printed bays in Sthlm this morning in a bright orange/red sort of colour on a very smart looking woman dressed all in black. Stunning bag.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Forgot to mention the other morning at the station on my way down south, I saw an oak Roxy tote ... hmm there was something else too & now I have a mind blank


 
I remembered .. it was a black E/W Bays!


----------



## annaswe

annaswe said:


> Saw a beautiful printed bays in Sthlm this morning in a bright orange/red sort of colour on a very smart looking woman dressed all in black. Stunning bag.



Just realised the bag I saw in Stockholm must be the same or very similar to the one in Pinova's avatar! Did you happen to be at Kungsholmen around 10am?


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Oak Roxanne yesterday, not sure if real as I was gawping from the car:lolots:


----------



## maplecottage

Walking around Homebase with my Mitzy hobo, saw two smart looking girls with incredibly fake Mulberry's one was the knightsbridge and the other not sure what it was supposed to be.

Such a shame.

Loads of handsome looking seths in chocolate as well, very striking messenger.


----------



## blivlien

Saw a regular oak alexa on the lap of a lady having coffee and a few mitzy hobos and messengers yesterday around central london


----------



## cmaec

Regular butter Alexa on a lady in Liffey Valley shopping centre today! Looked gorgeous on her.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Gorgeous Tan (don't know the real color name) Alexa on an Asian girl in Santa Cruz today. Wish I could describe her more, but I was busy drooling over her bag while I rang her up.


----------



## Lakrits

On my visit in Stockholm yesterday I saw a lot of Mulberry bags, cant remebler all but anyway

3 oak Bays, 2 chocolate Bays, a congo black Bays, 3-4 different vintage scothgrains and congo in black. I saw two different guys with the new version of the classic troutbag, one of each colour. 

Outside the Mulberry store at NK I saw a young girl with a fake Alexa, it was even larger than OS and almost chocolate dark brown, terrible.

Actually I haven't ever spotted any Alexas apart from my own.

In the Mulberry shops I looked at all the new models. The Tamara style looked really nice. They also had a stunning Phyton Mitzy large hobo in beige with silver flakes on (over 3100£). Leah range in pink and Hazelnut are wonderful, the smell is divine. And I saw the most gorgeous Bays in ink patent, just stunning. A very dark blue that shifted with the light. The yellow mitzy is also great. At NK they had Alexa reg and os in butter and nothing more. At BJG there was in plonge nude in both sizes and OL os.

A great Mulberry day as you may also have seen in my reveal


----------



## MESSY

walking in town this morning i saw oak east west bays, choc antony small and a large orange/brown ant which was devine..


----------



## Mululuberry

Went to Kew Gardens today sporting my oak bayswater.  Apart from feeling like an extra in a Boden catalogue with hundreds of Orla Kielys thrown in,  I saw a chocolate Antony, oak Phoebe, chocolate Brynmore, bright pink Daria hobo (sorry don't know "offical" colour) and a very bad fake orange shiny roxy!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Saw quite a few Mulberries at Bicester village today: Chocolate Somerset Tote, Oak & Black Roxy's, Black Beatrice Hobo and A LOT of Antony messengers in Black, Oak and Chocolate.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Sarah Lizzie said:


> Saw quite a few Mulberries at Bicester village today: Chocolate Somerset Tote, Oak & Black Roxy's, Black Beatrice Hobo and A LOT of Antony messengers in Black, Oak and Chocolate.



did they have any good stock at mulberry


----------



## piglet42

Oak bayswater starbucks union square in Aberdeen.


----------



## hulahoop

oak antony on my mum today


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

bag*mad*bags said:


> did they have any good stock at mulberry



I'm afraid not, it was very disappointing trip indeed! I've posted what I can remember in the outlet thread, I actually got bored wandering around the store!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black Mabel hobo, black printed e/w Bays, large oak Bays (not Piccadilly!), 2 oak Bays, light gold coloured Bays, black canvas coated Roxy & a few others ... but my mind has gone blank .. all in York.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak mitzy messenger, in new forest today!


----------



## Slowhand

Chocolate Antony messenger was sitting  on the chair next to me at the hairdressers this morning .


----------



## bexquisite

One beautiful oak Bays at each of three consecutive stations on the train line yesterday: Royston, Letchworth, Hitchin...


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Large oak somerset shoulder, 2 oak bays, a ginger emmy, small orange mabel and olive roxy in Birmingham


----------



## thelittlestar

A black A4 Roxy tote on a woman in the queue in Homebase whilst I was wearing my black A4 Roxy tote in the opposite queue!


----------



## Fixxxer

I saw a beautiful olive Elgin (atleast I think it was an Elgin) and a black Somerset hobo this friday. 
I was sitting at Wayne's Coffee and spotted 2 young ladies, they really carried each bag perfectly.


----------



## Brookles

Gorgeous black Mabel at FACT in Liverpool


----------



## dazzlepuff

Saw a professoinal looking woman carrying a beautiful black patent Bays in Marylebone, and caught her eyeing up my Rouge Noir Daria. 

So many beautiful Mulberries in London these days, and some horrid fakes as well...


----------



## bluecat_00

DH spotted a Daria hobo at Southwold yesterday.  He didn't know the name but definitely that it was Mulberry.  In addition to that I saw Ant messenger in oak and small ants in oak and choc


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Choc Roxy in York train station this morning, then small "nude" Somerset tote whilst on bus tour passing some time, then Oak Bays later in station as we were leaving York. Got off the train at Alnmouth tonight, was walking up the stairs when I noticed the girl in front of me had an oak Ledbury!


----------



## Lakrits

A woman in front of me at the supermarket had a Joni Messenger in brown. I recognise her and she has had the same bag for years ! The bag had aged lovely. If one only could settle down like that and have the same bag for years


----------



## Lakrits

Today at lunch I saw a young woman with beautiful Odd Molly clothes and a vintage big black congo bag with a long black tassle attached. 

Later on a small errand I spotted a woman with an oak Seth.


----------



## bluecat_00

Today I saw a red Congo Georgie. It was incredible and now I want one.


----------



## blivlien

I saw a black ostrich daria satchel today, but don't recall mulberry ever making this. Fake?


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^ Hmm interesting, I have only seen Lillemy's ostrich daria hobo, never a satchel!


----------



## MESSY

choc seth this morning at dd pre school


----------



## klp0213

Saw a regular oak Mitzy hobo strolling down the road on Monday.


----------



## tegan

I never see any Mulberry bags on my travels - the only time I saw another bag was when a friend of mine, who is from England, was carrying her Bays.  Other than that, I am the only one I have seen carrying it 

However, I guess that makes me unique???


----------



## blivlien

fuzzyfelt, i've seen lillemy's ostrich daria hobo too, but only ever in that colour never in anything else...

saw a crimson spaz e/w bays today on the tube whilst i had my crimson bays!


----------



## Lady Farquar

In Chesterfield today (OK so I was skiving off to get my hear done lol, though wish I hadn't have bothered as I now look like my sister!):-
- black congo EW Bays
- oak Somerset shoulder bag 

so that made *3* Mulberries, including my oak Ant!!


----------



## blivlien

I saw a choc darwin large ant I think...navy leopard bays and an ol regular alexa today. Oh and an oversized butter alexa


----------



## Lady Farquar

I'm on a roll...

Oak Mitzy Messenger at Leicester Forest Services (Southbound - @10.30 ish - was it one of us I ask??)

Later on, at Silverstone Race Circuit - oak Bays (slightly cheating here, as a friend's)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Went to the Alnwick Garden yesterday with the kids & saw a lady with a red Scotchgrain bucket shaped bag .. def a Mulberry & quite pretty! In good nick too, even tho it looked quite an old style!


----------



## Tote Girl

Yesterday, oversized black buffalo Alexa and a LV entering the Boleyn Ground at West Ham, going through the regular turnstiles as well lololol! 


I was carrying my nylon donkey sanctuary tote but perhaps I should bring my tooled bays next time


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A burnt orange daria satchel at my friend's wedding yesterday - belonging to her brother's girlfriend...I was so jealous!


----------



## annie28

one fake Oak Anthony in Trafford Centre, a oak mitzy messenger in Marks and Spencer, an Oak Oversized Alexa in Selfridges and something else which I don't know the name of! ohh and my butter mitzy if that counts!


----------



## miss_mabel

Hideous fake oak Roxanne at the pub lunchtime, it really made me cringe!


----------



## charliefarlie

Oak Bays, Purple CC Bays and a Choc Ant in Bluewater today.


----------



## morgan20

Beautiful two tone Blenheim in HOF Croydon today.


----------



## IWantANewBag

Horrible fake OS OL alexa today! The main and glaring giveaway was the oak colour was nowhere near right. It was a far  lighter tan colour than the real base oak colour of the OL. Even dp said it was obviously a **** copy, lol. 

You can see these horrible fake OL's on ebay. Colour is just wrong, wrong, wrong!


----------



## Lakrits

My choir had a concert tonight. Two of the members had black joel and gold small Jody.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Two oak somerset shoulder/totes and a black zip around mabel purse on the train to London and then oak medium mitzy hobo, ocean mabel, taupe (?) e/w shimmy and an oak large bayswater in and around London


----------



## Bella_Figura

bluecat_00 said:


> DH spotted a Daria hobo at Southwold yesterday. He didn't know the name but definitely that it was Mulberry. In addition to that I saw Ant messenger in oak and small ants in oak and choc


 
ohh, I was in Southwold last Saturday, I really must keep my eyes open!


----------



## annaswe

Lots of oak today, did they come out with the sun  ? Two British ladies walking past me here in A'dam carrying one amazing oak roxy and one oak -oh forgot what its called, a version of the Mitzy I have not seem much of, looked very nice though. One oak Ant at the airport in Sthlm at a very smart looking woman.


----------



## cmaec

Lovely oak somerset messenger on one of our lovely Tpf'ers today.


----------



## thelittlestar

On Oxford Street today I spotted a patent mushroom (?) Bays, a purple Bays (never seen that colour on a Bays before), a chocolate Bays, and a large black Antony.


----------



## miss_mabel

Oak Mitzy Hobo in Gunwharf Quays today


----------



## blivlien

In Paris this weekend I saw a choc bays, oak bays, oak somerset tote, oak regular alexa, and an oak emmy


----------



## Mululuberry

A battered black congo Helier in Andover (quite possibly the only Mulberry seen there in years - apart from mine!)


----------



## klp0213

Saw two different oak Bays today, both were quite dark from use but lacked the glossy sheen that Darwin gets.  I'm guessing they were NVT.


----------



## MESSY

spotted a beautiful turquoise mitzy hobo on a girl crossing the road today in altrincham cheshire, i had never seen one irl and the colour is lovely..


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Mouse grey daria hobo and burnt orange daria satchel in Cabot Circus Bristol today


----------



## ShetlandLass

Mululuberry said:


> A battered black congo Helier in Andover (quite possibly the only Mulberry seen there in years - apart from mine!)



Andover - we sell fish to a place called Cooper Foods there! This is the first time I have heard it mentioned outside of work!

X


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A lady today in the west end of Glasgow, with a large oak messenger whose name escapes me .. Im tired!! .. with a little oak heart attached. Looked lovely!


----------



## JazzyJay

Mululuberry and ShetlandLass - I live 6 miles outside of Andover and another tPFer lives there too. Having said that, I don't venture into Andover very often, as it's not the most happening place in the world!


----------



## ShetlandLass

Really!! Wow if I ever get to come down on buisness then we should meet!! Haha!

Does anyone know where the West Portway Industrial Estate is??!

X


----------



## TaraH212

Wow one of the sales force teams are in the office today and the mulberry's are out in full force! I only nipped down to get some food from the restaurant and I spotted a black congo print Bays, Black Mitzy Messenger and an oak something smallish on a shoulder strap with a postmans lock? maybe a small Bays Clutch? and of course my own black patent smithfield


----------



## Mululuberry

ShetlandLass said:


> Really!! Wow if I ever get to come down on buisness then we should meet!! Haha!
> 
> Does anyone know where the West Portway Industrial Estate is??!
> 
> X


 
Outskirts of town on the Devizes Road if that means anything to anyone - I just checked their website and it says they get Salmon from Shetland!  I'm guessing that's you, SL!  It's impossible to get good fish round here so I may call them and see if they do private sales and not just trade!!

JJ - spooky that there are a few of us in and around Andover (I work here but escape to the country 12 miles north every evening!).  Not somewhere I'd expect to see too many Mulberrys which is why I posted my sighting on here!!


----------



## Bags_and_Shoes

At the office, I saw my friend with a light gold (not sure what it should call) Bayswater today; while I am with my favorite chocolate Bays again.   We are Bays lover


----------



## ShetlandLass

Mululuberry said:


> Outskirts of town on the Devizes Road if that means anything to anyone - I just checked their website and it says they get Salmon from Shetland!  I'm guessing that's you, SL!  It's impossible to get good fish round here so I may call them and see if they do private sales and not just trade!!
> 
> JJ - spooky that there are a few of us in and around Andover (I work here but escape to the country 12 miles north every evening!).  Not somewhere I'd expect to see too many Mulberrys which is why I posted my sighting on here!!



Haha - cool! We sell them salmon and mussels. . .  have to see what they can do for you!

X


----------



## hulahoop

Small black antony spotted in the corridor at work today.......and black annie on my mum this evening!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^I got all excited there for a minute Hula, I was in Lincoln yesterday and for once, ventured out onto the High Street - didn't see any Mulberries though, but thought you may have spotted me!


----------



## hulahoop

He he! Wish I had been wandering around lincoln high street yesterday instead of stuck indoors at work!


----------



## MESSY

just seen a large choc ant in waitrose carpark..


----------



## mssw157

Chocolate Bayswater near the Harbourmaster pub in the IFSC yesterday.


----------



## flyvetjo

Chocolate seth on a lady in the fratcture clinic at the hospital today- she had a child on crutches too!!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Taupe e/w Shimmy near M&S & Boots in Crow Road in the west end of Glasgow this morning!


----------



## Lakrits

Oak Bays passing by while I was parking the bike outside work this morning.


----------



## miss_mabel

Oak Emmy today in Fareham - lady walked past the nail bar whilst I was having my manicure and my jaw just fell open! Got to be the first Mulberry I have ever seen there


----------



## bag*mad*bags

in fareham wow! im hoping someone will spot me one day!


----------



## miss_mabel

I for a split second thought... BmB?! But she looked nothing like you and I dont think you even have an Emmy


----------



## bag*mad*bags

ahhh no i dont have a emmy anymore


----------



## miss_mabel

One day I will spot you in Southampton!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

ooo we can go for a cup of tea and talk bags


----------



## hulahoop

In Lincoln today: 2 x large oak antony (one new looking, one patina'd), large chocolate antony, oak rosemary.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

At Reading today, a battered (and gorgeous) oak bays, a small oak antony and a congo bays in a really rich conker-y brown colour


----------



## GemmaLouise

A lovely oak bays which was absolutely drenched by the rain in York


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ oh gosh!


----------



## GemmaLouise

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ oh gosh!


 
It actually looked chocolate it was that wet!! Even my OH looked at me as if to say "thank God you treat yours better". Luckily I had patent EW bays with me - perfect for the rain


----------



## klp0213

Saw a little choc congo grab bag the other day and a small oak Antony yesterday in Bangor.


----------



## IWantANewBag

Saw what looked to be a mother and daughter coming out of a cafe today, mum was carrying oak bays and daughter was wearing os oak alexa.


----------



## GemmaLouise

IWantANewBag said:


> Saw what looked to be a mother and daughter coming out of a cafe today, mum was carrying oak bays and daughter was wearing os oak alexa.


 
Aw that's lovely. I always wish I could be like that with my mother, she doesn't even own a purse (*any *purse) let alone a handbag!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I spotted a rather nice claret emmy purse on my mum the other day...  she has a nicer purse than me!!


----------



## miss_mabel

^


----------



## Pinova

Me and my DF were in Stockholm this weekend. I spotted a few Bays, in natural colours, oak, black and choc.


----------



## annaswe

Pinova said:


> Me and my DF were in Stockholm this weekend. I spotted a few Bays, in natural colours, oak, black and choc.




Did you get anything nice at Mulberry? Or maybe some Odd Molly purchases? Hope you had a nice time in Sthlm.


----------



## Pinova

annaswe said:


> Did you get anything nice at Mulberry? Or maybe some Odd Molly purchases? Hope you had a nice time in Sthlm.


 
Just some Collonil at Mulberry. But I did buy from Odd Molly and also a pair of jeans. 

We had a great time in Stockholm.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

On Tuesday, walking in to the wee mens' music class, a mum walked out with an oak messenger with an oak heart attached to it. Cant remember the name of the messenger though!!

After work that night, I went to M&S to grab some bits & pieces .. & there was a lady in there with her much loved (by the look of it!) oak Phoebe.


----------



## hulahoop

On tuesday I spotted an oak bays in town.... which I had forgotten all about until I saw this thread.


----------



## klp0213

On Monday whilst at the medieval May Day event I saw a chocolate Bays, large oak Antony and a well used oak Bays.


----------



## sarajane

Having lunch in Ask today in Marlborough and spotted an oak Mitzy tote worn as a messenger. It looked pretty good.


----------



## tiffanystar

East west oak Bays in Waitrose, Farnham.


----------



## Bags_and_Shoes

I saw my colleague with printed chocolate bays.


----------



## piglet42

In Montrose Castleton farm an old classic green scotchgrain bag on a very stylish older lady.


----------



## TheaBerry

Actually saw a black mitzy messenger at work today!!
Is that a sign that I should get a black one?


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw a lovely Vintage scotchgrain Hellier in Sainsburys earlier.


----------



## Lakrits

In Stockholm for a short visit when passing by Clarion Hotel Sign I saw a woman with a choc Bays, when I had passed her I noticed she turned after me (maybe she spotted my Alexa )


----------



## hulahoop

Choc printed east-west bays in the chip shop earlier! It looked lovely.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black Roxanne when I was on my way to the wee man's art class this morning!


----------



## laurajanerock

Does it count that I work in a high-end department store and take a detour through the beautifully carpet Mulberry stands every time I go to the ladies?


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ I don't see why not lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

we will have to count those lady f- not many mulberries in bolsover district otherwise


----------



## Lady Farquar

^ too right (though I did see an Ant - not mine - in the Co-op once. Nearly fainted!)

Can I cheat slightly too and say I spotted a lovely Olive Roxy last night (my friend's)


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Do you ever venture to Mansfield Lady F and Elvis?  You might spot my mum there with a mulberry!


----------



## Lady Farquar

I work there alot, but not in the middle of town - must go on a Mulberry hunt one day then!


----------



## MESSY

just seen a beautiful white roxanne on a lady wearing lots of dark denim!! looked stunning on her but she is much braver than i could ever be..


----------



## hulahoop

Horrid fake ginger/oak bays in Lincoln today.  Also spotted a genuine oak bays - in the rain! That woman was much braver than me


----------



## Loopylou157

I spotted a lady in Hitchin with a lovely chocolate Bayswater. I think I might need a Bayswater afterall.......


----------



## tiffanystar

A black Brooke, another oak east-west Bays & a choccy Bays in Farnham today.


----------



## piglet42

A lovely black bayswater on a stunning older lady with a lovely chanel scarve.... I wish i look that good even now..... let alone in ten yrs.


----------



## charliefarlie

Spotted a cream Bays in the pouring rain at an agricultural show today, I had my Khaki Chloe which thankfully seems impervious to water!


----------



## lola73

Large Ink Antony opposite City Hall in Belfast this afternoon. 

Oak Bayswater in Pizza Express on the Lisburn Road tonight. 

Maybe there are more Mulberrys in Belfast than Dublin?


----------



## sjmidd

Belfast was indeed overrun with mulberry today!
I spotted loads of bays in oak, black and chocolate (One particularly scrummy 1 nearly made me fall down an escalator)
Also spied a gorgeous oak mitzy hobo and some ledburys


----------



## lola73

Well if you had seen an Ink Alexa as well I'd say you had seen me too!


----------



## annaswe

On TV now- oak bayswater, some sort of texture, not sure what at Wallander currently showing at BBC4. ( I don´t get out much )


----------



## sjmidd

Aw I missed you. I would have loved to see an ink alexa!


----------



## Lakrits

Sightings in Stockholm yesterday:

5 choc Bays
6 black Bays
6 oak Bays 
1 ochre Bays which makes Bays all time winner
2 black ew bays
2 blac printed ew bays
3 Mitzy black large hobos
3 black reg Antony
Mitzy messenger oak
Bonnie black
Seth choc
Mole/brandy scothcgrain vintage messenger
Morgan messenger black
Vintage binculars in black congo, brown congo and navy scotchgrain
Somerset hobo in oak and in black
Navy scotchgrain despatch
Alexa tweed
Alexa reg oak
and finally a Daria hobo

(who is crazy taking notes of all these bags )


----------



## annaswe

^^ wow what a memory. I remember seeing lots and lots of the classic Mulberry bags when  I was in sthlm and thinking M'berry will def lose the Swedish market big time if/when they stop making all those fab classics.


----------



## Lakrits

Hm it is not my memory, I am crazy enough to note them down on the back of a receipt !

You are certainly right about us Swedes liking the British quality and style of the classics !

And just now I remember I saw a lady with a black Bays with the Mulberry tree impinted all over the bag, that one must be rare !


----------



## mamabenny

This morning in church when I should have been listening to the sermon, I spotted a Beatrice Messenger in Brown. 

I didn't know it came in this colour


----------



## Bella_Figura

My first post in this thread!
Yesterday in Southwold , an Oak Bays! gorgeous! 
In Norwich today, a Blue Antony, another Oak Bays and an Oak Mitzy Hobo!
Oh and on both days a regular Nude Alexa (mine!!)


----------



## hulahoop

Choc small somerset shoulder, black small somerset shoulder & small oak antony at the Newark & Notts County show today!


----------



## mrssmiff

A gorgeous Mitzy tote in black carried by a beautiful girl going down the escalator in front of me and a battered and falling apart Bays which might have been ginger??? Both in Croydon!


----------



## mssw157

OS oak Alexa in Starbucks IFSC Dublin today, while Lola and I were planning Mulberry world domination....


----------



## Fixxxer

A beautiful black Bays on a girl in my "secret" class. She looks stunning with that bag, I couldn't carry it like her.


----------



## geeky_economist

Lakris, you saw more Mulberry bags in one day in Stockholm than I have seen in the United States in my entire life. Wow.


----------



## Lakrits

Oh Geeky, I really love going to Stockholm for a lot of reasons, but one is certainly the very high chances of spotting Mulberry bags, in my town I am happy if i see one every second week or so !


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was lying in bed watching TV last night & Sally Magnusson was presenting a programme called "Why Didnt Scots Vote Tory" .. & she was carrying her lovely Oak Bays. I saw her at Glasgow airport once carrying it. I went up beside her, pretending to look at the departure boards, just so I could get a closer look


----------



## lola73

I saw a lovely regular size Oak Alexa yesterday in Mullingar.  An unexpected treat and only the second Oak Alexa I have seen irl.  The first was on Monday when Mssw and I met for coffee in Dublin and spotted an O/S Oak Alexa.


----------



## thelittlestar

I still haven't seen an Alexa in action anywhere in London! I will be so excited when I finally see someone else carrying one!


----------



## cmaec

Peony Hayden shoulder bag in Dundrum today. Also a gorgeous Oak somerset messenger on one of our lovely Tpf'ers. You know who you are!!!!


----------



## Indiana

Funny... I saw a Peony Hayden in Dundrum today too, and also a stunning Choc Rosemary!


----------



## cmaec

^^^^Love your new avatar.Lol


----------



## Indiana

cmaec said:


> ^^^^Love your new avatar.Lol


 

It takes something really special to knock Indi off his perch


----------



## lola73

Indiana said:


> It takes something really special to knock Indi off his perch


 
Ahem!!! What's been going on???


----------



## zooba

Legoland California- mother with oak anthony messenger.  Very comfy and casual.  My second ever Mulberry sighting in the US.


----------



## Tiri_Callie

I saw a lady wearin a nice red coat with a little girl in the morrisons in north shields carrying an oak coloured shoulder bag that i didnt recognise. It had a mulberry fob on the outside


----------



## Tiri_Callie

OH just saw a pic and think it was a somerset tote!


----------



## thedseer

first ever sighting!!

at a yoga studio in bethesda, md - saw a tooled bayswater - totally gorgeous


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Choc Roxy while on the way to one of the wee mans classes the other day .. & an Oak Ant & Oak Bays on an old showing of Top Gear of all things


----------



## TheaBerry

Oh. Top Gear's great 

I was a black small Ant today at work!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw an oak East-West Bays yesterday at the Jazz festival in the town where I live. I almost gave the owner a hug (I know the lady)! Three days ago I saw a woman with a ginger old style Jacquetta! Two times in one week: What a treat!


----------



## thelittlestar

Saw a lady in Swiss Cottage wearing a mushroom Leah shoulder bag. Never a colour I would wear but looked really good on her in the sunshine!


----------



## hulahoop

DoubleDutch said:


> I saw an oak East-West Bays yesterday at the Jazz festival in the town where I live. I almost gave the owner a hug (I know the lady)! Three days ago I saw a woman with a* ginger old style Jacquetta!* Two times in one week: What a treat!



Wow, that must be super rare!


----------



## umamanikam

I saw an oak regular Alexa in preston town today .The bag was looking great on the person as she was tall and carried it full length on the shoulder.lovely leather too .hope it was not a fake .


----------



## klp0213

The other day I spotted an oak Somerset tote - at least I think it was one of those, very hard to tell from a distance.

Last night at the Indian restaurant I saw a woman with a large oak Antony.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Today in Glasgow - two oak Bays, orange Daria hobo, oak Somerset satchel, Ink blue Daria hobo  & oak Mitzy messenger.


----------



## Lakrits

Yesterday in Malmö I spotted a black and an oak Bays, black Mitzy tote. In a shop I saw a woman with a brand new oak Roxy, it looked beautiful. I complimented her on it and she had also noticed my Alexa. I guess we had a Mulberry moment, and also talked of the necessity of collonil on a rainy day like it was  Also saw a black Emmy and an olive Pasadena !


----------



## chocolate oak

:lolots: LOL and double LOL!!! It was me, Lakrits  I came right from the gym and sauna, hoping noone would spot me as I looked like I´ve had 7 bad years. I just sneaked in to once again admire a lovely Belstaff jacket, when I spotted you and your lovely Alexa... I´ve been lurking around this thread to see if you were going to say you saw someone with a Roxy. I had this gut feeling it was Lakrits - I dont know why, but I was right How nuts is that?


----------



## chloe-babe

a nicely patina'd oak bays on a super tall gal at Sainsburys Hampton today - she looked fab - why dont I look like that with my Bays !


----------



## hulahoop

Co and Lakrits - wow!!


----------



## chloe-babe

oh Lakrits that is fantastic!! what a small world lol


----------



## lola73

That's great lakrits and chocolate oak. How nice to meet each other like that!


----------



## chocolate oak

Its a really funny coincidence, because I dont live in Malmö, Im only here some weeks as I study at a university nearby...and I dont think Lakrits lives in Malmö either - and Malmö is the third largest city in Sweden... so a great coincidence.


----------



## IWantANewBag

Go lakrits and Choc! I never bump into anyone who seems tpf-ish, lol. Well done on meeting each other. The other day, when i wore ol iholder to the rubbish tip, i thought "i bet no-one here will see me and bother posting in tpf 'sightings' thread!", lol xx


----------



## IWantANewBag

Also meant to say that this weekend I only saw 2 mulberry bags bar mine. Very poor count as usually I see quite a few.

 Saw an oak roxy (stuffed full of papers, it was open and they were poking out the top) and then today I saw an oak bays. Now that one troubled me. The girl holding it was walking along with it kind of banging off her jean clad legs. It had quite dark denim looking stains on the back where it was rubbing/hitting her. Even dp noticed them and said 'look what jeans have done to that bag!' I am really hoping the bag was a fake (i did not get a close look at it to be sure one way or the other) and that this is not par for the course. I will cry if this happens to my oak bays! xx


----------



## Sara2006

A really young girl was wearing a black Bayswater at a local shopping centre. I think it was my first sighting at that centre. I think Mulberry bags are quite rare in Finland, but once in a while you get to see them.


----------



## MESSY

saw a lovely black roxy yesterday in trafford centre..


----------



## lola73

IWantANewBag said:


> Go lakrits and Choc! I never bump into anyone who seems tpf-ish, lol. Well done on meeting each other. The other day, when i wore ol iholder to the rubbish tip, i thought "i bet no-one here will see me and bother posting in tpf 'sightings' thread!", lol xx



That image made me laugh IWANB. Excellent!


----------



## cmaec

Girl with large Choc Ant today in Dundrum Shopping centre. Very nice.


----------



## Lakrits

chocolate oak said:


> :lolots: LOL and double LOL!!! It was me, Lakrits  I came right from the gym and sauna, hoping noone would spot me as I looked like I´ve had 7 bad years. I just sneaked in to once again admire a lovely Belstaff jacket, when I spotted you and your lovely Alexa... I´ve been lurking around this thread to see if you were going to say you saw someone with a Roxy. I had this gut feeling it was Lakrits - I dont know why, but I was right How nuts is that?


 
OMG I just saw this, incredible 

I definately had the feeling that we could have continued talking Mulberry, how strange isn't this ! I came in the shop and just spotted that tdf Belstaff jacket and you were already standing there with your beautiful Roxy looking at the same jacket. I don't live in Malmö either, was just in for the day. We spent the weekend outside Ystad, which is also in the south of Sweden. Small world


----------



## hulahoop

Large chocolate antony at a local antiques fair today! There was also a man there with what I think was an oak elkington - definately a mulberry, I just wasnt familiar with the style.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Oak Ledbury & Black Patent Bays whilst out shopping in Tunbridge Wells today x


----------



## Lakrits

IWantANewBag said:


> Go lakrits and Choc! I never bump into anyone who seems tpf-ish, lol. Well done on meeting each other. The other day, when i wore ol iholder to the rubbish tip, i thought "i bet no-one here will see me and bother posting in tpf 'sightings' thread!", lol xx



 That's just a great comment Iwanb !

Saw a beautifully rich oak Mollie when I came out from work today.


----------



## mssw157

Blueberry Bays clutch leaving the Dart in Malahide yesterday. VERY unusual around here!


----------



## Lakrits

Had a day off from work which I spent in Stockholm. The sightings of the day where:
3 oak Bays
Red spazzalato Bays
2 scotchgrain despatch
Black large Antony
Black Jody
Oak Mitzy messenger
Oak Mitzy large hobo
Choc Roxy
Oak EW Bays
Black vintage scotchgrain large bag
Black Daria satchel
Choc Somerset hobo

I took the usual stroll in the Mulberry stores and saw the Neely irl, the steel one is tdf 

Got complimented of my Alexa by several sa's in the mb stores, somehow it makes you feel good


----------



## morgan20

Today one of the Doctors at work had a beautiful Alexa Peony.


----------



## hulahoop

Fuschia ombre bays in Lincoln cathedral quarter today.


----------



## mulberryfloss

A black Drew tote on my train into London this morning. The train was quite full so the owner was standing - and the bag was on the FLOOR!!!!  I very nearly gave up my seat for it!


----------



## Lakrits

An oak Bays this morning and a Somerset tote oak at lunch.


----------



## lesa60

I saw a beautiful red bays in Stirling yesterday - my first sighting!


----------



## cherryrose

Whilst I was in a store in Covent Garden today I spotted a regular oak alexa, an oak Bays and a hazelnut leah messenger. A girl with a beautiful oak Roxy passed me on my way to the station as well


----------



## thelittlestar

At last! I saw an Alexa in London. A very tall girl was wearing the OS Oak one in Uniqlo.

Also spotted a lady wearing a black Daria Hobo in GAP.


----------



## sarajane

Bath was awash with white linen trousers, maxi dresses and Mulberries today.

Spotted a girl in a bright maxi dress with a lovely oak Rosie on her arm, it had a great patina and she looked very chic.

Lots of Antonys and a couple of oak Bays but not a single Alexa this time!


----------



## morgan20

In Brighton today spotted Cognac Mabel on a lady in Hobbs. On the way to Brighton station saw a lovely oak mitzy messenger.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Driving through Congleton yesterday morning, saw a lady with a choc Ant in supermarket carpark - one of us, I wondered??


----------



## thelittlestar

An oak Emmy in Waitrose, North London, showing patina and a huge water stain!


----------



## Lakrits

Lady Farquar said:


> Driving through Congleton yesterday morning, saw a lady with a choc Ant in supermarket carpark - *one of us, I wondered??*



A most relevant reflection, lol !

That's what i have started to think also when I spot


----------



## miss_mabel

Large Morgan and a large Antony in gunwharf quays today - and of course Fran1990's gorgeous chocolate tooled bayswater


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Phoebe in Sainsburys tonight .. whose little strap parts had started to go curly. Maybe I should have pointed the owner towards that First Aid thread ..


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

The other day at Cheshire Oaks, I saw ... 

white Roxy
Choc Euston
Black Dillon
small choc Ant
choc Leigh saddle type bag
antiqued choc Ant
.. & a huge black messenger that I didnt recognise but that looked pretty authentic!

Also saw a lady who looked like an old WAG .. def had lots of work done if you catch my drift .. carrying a gorgeous Birkin in a kind of oaky colour! Not a Mulberry .. but worth a mention all the same!


----------



## mssw157

Black Mitzy hobo today at lunch time. Looked fab!


----------



## MESSY

gorgeous oak bays in debenhams toilets left on the wet side by the sinks


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ 

Oak brooke...on my mum today


----------



## cmaec

Gorgeous oak bays today in Harvey Nicks,Dundrum.


----------



## Emmy Lou

Lovely small oak Antony in M&S Grafton St, Dublin this morning.  Beautiful patina.  I'm lusting one now.  Couldn't take my eyes off it.


----------



## Lady Farquar

hulahoop said:


> ^^^
> 
> Oak brooke...on my mum today



Ah, that's a shame...
I popped into Jt 28 McArthur Glen M&S and thought I saw an oak Bays on a lady a few in front of me in the queue.  Thought it may have been your Mum Hula, as I seem to recall you saying she worked around Mansfield way


----------



## mssw157

Crikey, two Mulberrys in the one day in Dublin - and I wasn't even southside!!!
Same lady with blueberry Bays clutch on the Dart again. This time I sat opposite her and complimented her on her bag


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> Ah, that's a shame...
> I popped into Jt 28 McArthur Glen M&S and thought I saw an oak Bays on a lady a few in front of me in the queue.  Thought it may have been your Mum Hula, as I seem to recall you saying she worked around Mansfield way



Nope, wasnt us, mum was in Lincoln yesterday with me... there must be more mulberrys in Mansfield than we thought


----------



## elvisfan4life

OH's ex wife lives in Mansfield and has an oak bays!!! was it a hatchet faced woman in her 50's?????


----------



## hulahoop

elvisfan4life said:


> OH's ex wife lives in Mansfield and has an oak bays!!! was it a hatchet faced woman in her 50's?????


----------



## Lakrits

Had a work meeting for most of the day in Stockholm today. But had some time in the city before going home.

When on my way to the train station a woman walked past me, I noticed she had a plaited Mulberry belt and then I saw she had an Ink reg Alexa, first one I've seen except for in the mb shop.

Other sightings were:
3 oak Bays
2 black Bays
e/w oak Bays
oak Mitzy Messenger
choc Hayworth
mole scotchgrain despatch, the new model
black Daria drawstring tote
3 different scotchgrain Helliers, 2 black 1 mole
congo brown shoulder bag vintage
mole racing clipper
red soft goat Mabel


----------



## elvisfan4life

Goodness they are a posh bunch in Stockholm Lakrits I wouldnt see that many Mulberry bags in a year round here!!


----------



## Lakrits

Yes there are lots of them, in my town I don't see many either.

And there was a black small Ant as well !


----------



## lillibear

Wow- I would have thought most everyone would have a Mulberry in England due to the outlets and such. I figured it would be how Coach is here- is it not like that?


----------



## silly girl

Never posted before but have to say that was soooo funny


----------



## lillibear

silly girl said:


> Never posted before but have to say that was soooo funny


 

Are you laughing at my ignorance, Silly girl? Or are you laughing at the hatchet faced woman?


----------



## MESSY

saw a beautiful black ledbury in a play centre so lovely and bigger than i thought... and a choc picadilly too..


----------



## silly girl

The hatchet face woman of course


----------



## nlichtman

I have to say I saw a poor sad Oak Roxy at my local theatre. I was so shocked to see how battered and abused she was, she was stained marked and even singed in one place, the poor bag got slung on the floor at one point : (


----------



## lillibear

silly girl said:


> The hatchet face woman of course


 

Yes, I was ROFL too!


----------



## lillibear

I just received my pre-loved ledbury and she was dried out- I couldn't help but wonder why people waste so much money buying bags they are just going to abuse. So sad!



nlichtman said:


> I have to say I saw a poor sad Oak Roxy at my local theatre. I was so shocked to see how battered and abused she was, she was stained marked and even singed in one place, the poor bag got slung on the floor at one point : (


----------



## nlichtman

It was sad this bag was so ruined it was awful. The whole bag was marked stained and destroyed poor Roxy


----------



## mssw157

Oak Roxy in BT today.

Oak Mitzy Messenger on very stylish young lady with gorgeous new haircut - also in BT


----------



## lola73

A very lovely and rare Hazelnut Bayswater with gold hardware on an equally young and stylish woman in Brown Thomas and Yo Sushi. You would think we were following each other around!!!

Elvis - loved that comment. It genuinely made me lol.


----------



## alannarama

elvisfan4life said:


> OH's ex wife lives in Mansfield and has an oak bays!!! was it a hatchet faced woman in her 50's?????



you are brilliant elvis! i'm from mansfield, never seen any mulberry at home though!

in leeds today saw 2 separate lovely roxannes on 2 equally stylish ladies, and an oak messenger of some kind. ohhh and an absolutely gorgeous battered old briefcase on a bloke on the train.


----------



## IWantANewBag

Saw 2 oak ants in Sainsburys yesterday. I always see lots of ants every time I go there so yesterday was a quiet day for them! xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

alannarama said:


> you are brilliant elvis! i'm from mansfield, never seen any mulberry at home though!
> 
> in leeds today saw 2 separate lovely roxannes on 2 equally stylish ladies, and an oak messenger of some kind. ohhh and an absolutely gorgeous battered old briefcase on a bloke on the train.


 
Hey alannarama- we have done a swopsie- Ive just moved here from Leeds!! Im on the edge of Notts/Derby border so Mansfield isnt too far away-wish the ex was a bit farther tbh!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

lola73 said:


> A very lovely and rare Hazelnut Bayswater with gold hardware on an equally young and stylish woman in Brown Thomas and Yo Sushi. You would think we were following each other around!!!
> 
> Elvis - loved that comment. It genuinely made me lol.


 
I should apologise for being so un pc!!! Its my age!!


----------



## IWantANewBag

Well Elvis, I am sure that your Mulberry collection way out bags hers any day of the week, lol xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im only jealous as she had 25 years with OH that should have been mine!! but hes mine now!!


----------



## IWantANewBag

You have the man and the bags! Result! xx


----------



## fongchau

I went to the Sex And The City screening last night in Leicester Square and it was handbag heaven. Highlights include:
Blueberry waxed nubuck Bayswater with gold hardware
Purple Roxy - lovely and slouchy, had aged beautifully
A plethora of Oak Alexas
AND one gold limited edition Alexa. Have to say, it's beautiful IRL. Not too bling at all. lush.

I also saw a Proenza Schouler PS1 which I would consider beytraying Mulberry for.


----------



## MESSY

my Dh told me that a woman he works with came in showing off her new bag and she was very pleased when he said its a bayswater isnt it?  lol made me chuckle he said to me it a had a huge big bow. i was very impressed that he could recognise the bag but he rather thought it was sad. so dh saw a lovely black ruby bays..


----------



## piglet42

Tee hee men just don't get the bag thing do they.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A rather lovely oak printed Bays at work today .... ok so it belongs to my boss, but hey ho


----------



## GemmaLouise

This really is a first, I never see any nice bags in Sheffield BUT I saw a gold mabel AND oak roxy in Topshop in Sheffield


----------



## lola73

LovinMyMulberry said:


> A rather lovely oak printed Bays at work today .... ok so it belongs to my boss, but hey ho



You could copy and paste that quote every working day LMM!!!


----------



## IWantANewBag

Today I saw a young girl (about 14 or 15) with a battered ginger alana (I think that is the name of the style - it is boxy, worn on the shoulder and looks like it has two slanty alien looking oval eyes either side of the strap!) xx


----------



## bag*mad*bags

haha alana the alien bag!


----------



## IWantANewBag

Yes! It is a lovely looking bag but to me it has an alien's face on the front, lol xx


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

lola73 said:


> You could copy and paste that quote every working day LMM!!!


 
 :lolots:

She is being much braver about taking it out now .. although it was piddling down when we got out the car the other day. I carried the baby into the house & the Bays was put in the pram, under the rain cover :lolots:


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

IWantANewBag said:


> Yes! It is a lovely looking bag but to me it has an alien's face on the front, lol xx


 
I TOTALLY agree - have thought that ever since I saw the first one ..!!


----------



## IWantANewBag

LMM - Glad you can see it too and it is not just me! It is all i see when I look at it, lol. 

How funny about the bag being in the pram!  xx


----------



## Bags_and_Shoes

I saw two chocolate Bays yesterday around the office building......but I'm afraid one of them is a fake


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black Roxy at Glasgow Central station this morning.


----------



## silly girl

I saw 2 Oak O/S Alexas (i was wearing one) in Harvey Nichs in Leeds, 2 Oak Bayswaters and a number of Roxannes in various colours and the usual Ants. Aways spot Mulberrys in Leeds


----------



## IWantANewBag

Whilst out shopping today I saw 2 black ants, a mitzy black tote and a black printed EW bays. The EW bays was on a youngish woman waiting in M&S to change currency. She had lovely long hair pulled it back into a ponytail and had a tiny french plait running down one side of her head. I was thinking how nice her hair looked when i noticed her bag, lol xx


----------



## TheaBerry

I spotted my second black mitzy messenger the other morning, on a mum walking her two kids two school! The mitzy's are so gorgeous!


----------



## GemmaLouise

silly girl said:


> I saw 2 Oak O/S Alexas (i was wearing one) in Harvey Nichs in Leeds, 2 Oak Bayswaters and a number of Roxannes in various colours and the usual Ants. Aways spot Mulberrys in Leeds


 
I love the Mulberry spying in Leeds, it's about the only place near me I can!!


----------



## GemmaLouise

Saw an orange daria hobo in Meadowhall earlier and an oak roxy at the cinema in Leeds tonight.


----------



## piglet42

A somerset messenger oak at the local village gala............ next too me on the mum pushin her DD on swings I nearly keeled over in surprise.


----------



## silly girl

Yep we luv our mulberrys in Leeds


----------



## Fran1990

Printed Bays worn by a beautiful women in Gunwharf Yesterday and Miss Mabel's beautiful OS Ink Alexa!
xXx


----------



## klp0213

Saw the loveliest olive Bays in Asda earlier today.  It's such a gorgeous shade of green!


----------



## MESSY

saw a large oak ant in selfridges mulberry and another lady looking very summery wearing a turquoise jennah
and a burgundy birkin also on a lady looking at mulberry...


----------



## cmaec

An oak/Choc woven bayswater at kildare outlet village today.


----------



## mssw157

Yesterday at HoF Dundrum:

- a delicious ink Alexa
- gorgeous oak Mitzy Messenger AND
- the most delectable ochre Cody - first time I've seen one!

I'm cheating here BTW - all (bar one) fellow tpfers....heehee


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Bumper day in Glasgow. LOTS of Oak Bays, RN daria hobo, aqua Roxy, oak mitzy messenger, black Roxy satchel, black e/w Maggie .. ok now Ive had a mind blank


----------



## bag*mad*bags

a brunette girl with a beat up oak elign  in sainburys hedge end, i had my gorgeous new metallic daria messenger


----------



## chloe-babe

Saw my first other Alexa today!!!

The new Topshop in Knightsbridge, a tall super slim lady with a nicely broken in Oversize oak leopard alexa slung nonchalently on her arm ! Looked fab


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Just remembered another one .. Tamara Clipper on someone .. well .. odd


----------



## lhkuv

I spotted an oak Joel in our local shoppingcenter.


----------



## hulahoop

2 oak bays, an oak antony and a chocolate hanover (I think) in town yesterday - thats a lot of mulberries for Lincoln!


----------



## GemmaLouise

Went to Northumberland Country Show today and saw about 30 oak anthonys (!), 2 choc bayswaters and an oak rosie.


----------



## flyvetjo

Lots of Antony's at Twickenham for the rugby on Saturday and also a well used oak Rosemary!!!


----------



## silly girl

Just got back from the Harvey Nicholls Summer Event in Leeds, it was Mulberry heaven! saw a beautiful Plum Glossy Bayswater, numerous Oak Ledburys, Choc Ledbury, Printed Black bayswater, Oak bayswaters, a lovely OS Butter Alexa. Wonderful


----------



## IWantANewBag

Today in Sainsburys I saw 2 oak ants, 1 oak bonnie and 1 oak mitzy tote worn across body by a woman pushing a pram. The sun was shining and i think that was why all the oaks came out to play today xx


----------



## MESSY

saw a lovely black mitzy hobo in tatton park.


----------



## annaswe

Sitting in the sun on my front step with the kids playing at the pavement and a very colour co-ordinated , chic & friendly looking woman (well, she smiled at the kids so that's friendly for me) walked past with a gorgy chocolate roxy. I nearly fell off my step when turning to get a good look at it. Maybe she will walk past soon again so I can have another look.


----------



## DoubleDutch

annaswe said:


> Sitting in the sun on my front step with the kids playing at the pavement and a very colour co-ordinated , chic & friendly looking woman (well, she smiled at the kids so that's friendly for me) walked past with a gorgy chocolate roxy. I nearly fell off my step when turning to get a good look at it. Maybe she will walk past soon again so I can have another look.


 

Anna, you are *so* ready for a Roxy  ...
You should have asked if you could try it on!


----------



## Lakrits

Yesterday when going to the golf course with my collegue in her car she put her Thailand "Tyler" in my knee  beside my Brooke. She is well aware that it's a fake. I took the opportunity to examine it a little closer which I never got the chance to do before. It has not worn well at all and is not that well copied either, not even a disc but a tacky leather label inside. Of course I can't judge anyone, but never the same I keep wondering why people bother to buy these bags. Well well


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Does in a magazine count? LOOK magazine .. 7th June edition ...

blueberry mini Drew

Cat Deeley wearing oak Mulberry shoes

Fearne Cotton with nude Ruby Bays, black Daria hobo, gingerbread fringed Daria satchel.


----------



## sarajane

A very nice oak Mitzy messenger in Tenby yesterday.


----------



## MulberryGirl85

I saw one of those stunning AW/09 Bays in bright purple with the gunmetal bugs on the shoulder of a very stylish woman in House of Fraser yesterday here in Nottingham - it looked perfect with the jeans and broderie anglaise vest she was wearing!


----------



## klp0213

Saw a beautifully patina'd oak Bays in New Look the other day.  I had my printed oak Led and the Bays owner did a double-take!


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Saw a gorgeous Apple (?) Rosemary in Marble Arch M&S today, it was so cute!


----------



## cherryrose

Saw a lovely choc phoebe yesterday in a Joules shop and today in the Sunday Mirror(not mine I might add!) is a coronation street actress with an oak Roxy!!


----------



## piglet42

Watch goks fashion fix on 4od Britx had a blue roxy tote.....


----------



## MESSY

saw a lovely black seth and a choc ledbury both in selfridges earlier on today and loads of prada


----------



## cherryrose

Yesterdays newspaper..pic of Kelly brook with an oak Bays!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Bit of a turn up for the books today in Lincoln:-
Firstly, a colleague had a khaki (ish - not olive though) Joel with her today (which I had a little modelling of lol) and then when leaving the office, I saw the side of an oak Pheobe too!!


----------



## TheaBerry

My first day home and out and about, I saw
at black Annie, old and (ab)used Elgin, a very strange ew bays looking bag with a daria plaque attatched - the owner also had a little black printed purse, two older style black congo bags with tartan lining, beautiful large oak ant, a satchel, possibly dan, as a baby bag, scotchgrain purse, brown old style messenger, a really large looking mitzy tote (did they really only come in one size?), choc seth, black brynmore on a man in a gray suit.

Not bad, eh?

And of course the lovely bags I tried on in the shops!


----------



## annaswe

TheaBerry said:


> My first day home and out and about, I saw
> at black Annie, old and (ab)used Elgin, a very strange ew bays looking bag with a daria plaque attatched - the owner also had a little black printed purse, two older style black congo bags with tartan lining, beautiful large oak ant, a satchel, possibly dan, as a baby bag, scotchgrain purse, brown old style messenger, a really large looking mitzy tote (did they really only come in one size?), choc seth, black brynmore on a man in a gray suit.
> 
> Not bad, eh?
> 
> And of course the lovely bags I tried on in the shops!



Are you in Oslo now? Lots of Mulberries around - did you see anything nice in store?


----------



## TheaBerry

Yup, in Oslo  From the stores, I'd say Lily. It was perfect!


----------



## hulahoop

Over dinner Mr H suddenly piped up; 'Oh, oh I saw I mulberry bag in my facility today'.. I asked which one it was -  he said; 'uhmm, the big one, *with the lid* .... I think you have one? (bayswater)'  .. I asked what colour it was...; he said 'brown' ...Dark brown? I asked... 'no, brown like your* lunch box one*' (oak rosemary) 

Just loving his descriptions  still, at least he noticed!


----------



## MESSY

^^^ ha ha  ha mr h sounds like my dh with his discriptions..


----------



## marmyte

loving Mr Hula's work.  i don't have an other half, but my dad wouldn't recognise a mulberry if it bit him on the backside!


----------



## nlichtman

Fearne Cotton in a magazine that came in a pack with More. She was pictured with nude bays and claimed Mulberry were her favourite! x


----------



## TheaBerry

Today's sightings! 
A scotchgrain clipper, oak drew - didn't see which one, oak ew bays, choco congo bays, choco bays and scotchgrain messenger on two friends, large black ant, oak bays and black daria hobo and a scotchgrain clipper. Some spotted at the cinema, most of them seen while walking down the shopping street in Oslo.

Going to Riga tomorrow, what are the chances of Mulberry sightings there?


----------



## mcmxcii

I caught a fleeting glance of an OS Oask Alexa as the lady walked past me at the train station!


----------



## cherryrose

In today's Daily Mail a pic of the new Dr Who actress Karen Gillan with what I'm sure is the new Margaret in black. Sure the crest on the bag is the new tea and cake one!


----------



## annie28

cherryrose said:


> In today's Daily Mail a pic of the new Dr Who actress Karen Gillan with what I'm sure is the new Margaret in black. Sure the crest on the bag is the new tea and cake one!



love it! does anyone know when its out? xx


----------



## cherryrose

Annie I reckon August time as I know that's when the os lily is due but hopefully it will be sooner


----------



## hulahoop

marmyte said:


> loving Mr Hula's work.  i don't have an other half, but my dad wouldn't recognise a mulberry if it bit him on the backside!



He only recognises them because he is sick of me and my mum talking about them all the time


----------



## annie28

cherryrose said:


> Annie I reckon August time as I know that's when the os lily is due but hopefully it will be sooner



Thank you I hope so!

I just really don't know whether to wait for Margaret or just go for Lily because she is gorgeous!


----------



## nlichtman

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Does in a magazine count? LOOK magazine .. 7th June edition ...
> 
> blueberry mini Drew
> 
> Cat Deeley wearing oak Mulberry shoes
> 
> Fearne Cotton with nude Ruby Bays, black Daria hobo, gingerbread fringed Daria satchel.



I saw these too x


----------



## cherryrose

Annie if you love lily go for it. The crest on the margaret is very bold and the lily is more mulberry imo. As they've just put the price of the lily up I guess the cost of the margaret  will reflect these. If you love lily I say buy one at the original price from selfridges or harrods whilst they're still in stock


----------



## hulahoop

One of the doctors on my ward came in with a choc e-w bays today, but I think it may have been fake - it had a cloche and feet... I thought the e-w didnt have these, am I wrong?


----------



## morgan20

Hula, you would have thought a doctor would carry genuine bags!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I know!


----------



## lhkuv

I saw a Choc Phoebe today in Kamppi


----------



## elvisfan4life

gorgeous black bays with silver hardware- think outlet special not goatskin on the train yesterday- very elegant lady


----------



## MESSY

gorgeous black bays on a mummy at dd school this morning..


----------



## didih

I dont often see Mulberry's which is a little suprising with CO just up the road but yesterday I saw a large mabel in the hospital as I was leaving work and a gorgeous Oak Somerset tote actually in Cheshire Oaks the Somerset looked lovely the lady wearing it was very smart but casual if you know what I mean


----------



## K-Mac

Glasgow was swarming with Mulberry bags during late night shopping yesterday. I saw a black bays, a choc bays, 2 oak bays, an ink patent bays, an oak ledbury with a nice heart keyring attached and a black regular alexa. And saw a cerise Daria in Silverburn shopping centre a couple of days ago.


----------



## Lilylashes

a lady with a beautiful oak effie just came into where i work, really suited her.


----------



## Lakrits

hulahoop said:


> One of the doctors on my ward came in with a choc e-w bays today, but I think it may have been fake - it had a cloche and feet... I thought the e-w didnt have these, am I wrong?



Yes you are right Hula.

There is a Branch Manager for another of my bank's office in town that has a fake black Bays. Her vice does have a genuine black congo bag though


----------



## Lady Farquar

Seen in Newark, Notts today - an oak Joel (was craning my neck whilst driving that much, I nearly kerbed my car lol) and an Ant - think it was either really dark oak, or perhaps choccy?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Loads today - in Glasgow & when I arrived in London.

Oak somerset tote, black Phoebe, large white Poppy, large black Poppy, black Bays, a few oak Bays, oak Smithfield, a little tiny scotchgrain shoulder bag in front of me in the taxi Q at Kings X, cerise Daria tote, oak medium Mitzy hobo, two large Mitzy hobos, small oak Ant, black Mitzy tote worn messenger style & an oak Blenheim. Probably forgotten a few ... Im pretty tired!!


----------



## IWantANewBag

Yesterday I saw an oak drew clipper, 2 oak ants, and an oak medium mitzy hobo. I can't work out if oak is by far the most popular of the mulberry colours or if all the oak bags are out at the moment as it is the summer so less(ish!) chance of heavy rain? xx


----------



## klp0213

Yesterday in HoF I spotted a gorgeously patina'ed oak Bays and a rouge noir wrinkled patent Bays.


----------



## hulahoop

Oakfest in Nottingham today!  2 oak bays, 2 oak roxys, an oak small antony, oak somerset and oak printed e-w mitzy!


----------



## Cal-80

One oak ant, one black ledbury (swoon) and my oak roxy


----------



## nlichtman

Saw a lady in Tunbridge Wells with a brynmore which is actually a laptop bag but she was working it as a messenger x


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lady in the lift when we came back to hotel, with oak e/w Bays.

Lots of oak Somersets out today - tote, small tote & hobo.

Saw a few Bays too - mainly oak!

It is an oaky time of year!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

yes it is LMM - yesterday, I saw the same lady with the Antony at Newark (saw her Friday too) - definitely a well patinated oak one (wasn't sure if was light brown on Friday)


----------



## MESSY

i saw choc seth and black outlet ant at duck pond yesterday..


----------



## Lakrits

Yesterday when celebrating my sisters daughters exam (don't know the word in english, studenten in Swedish) I spotted a black and an oak Bays, in the very small city of Katrineholm.


----------



## Wordsworth

Regular oak Alexa (with owner) at the cash machine at gate 5 in Edinburgh airport this morning - I'm cheating on mine at the moment with my Balenciaga after a traumatic rain experience or we'd have been bag twins! Moments later an oak E/W Bays (again with owner) walked past the gate.


----------



## juliewoo

OMG I saw the most beautiful oak bag on crewkerne station today.

I haven't a clue what it is, but I am confident I soon will 

It was large, had a shoulderstrap, which was wide in the middle. Joined to the bag by the alexa clips. It was kind of like half a ball, and had a luggage tag that looked like it was the clasp. It had a mulberry tree fabric lining & the top of it was overstitched in leather.

it looked so soft & smooshy I didn't like to stare too much he he


xxxxxxx


----------



## TheaBerry

Spotted a white somerset tote at Oslo Airport Gardermoen when going to Riga, not a single Mulberry to be seen during my 6 day stay though. 

Back home in Oslo I saw these while out and about today: ink daria clutch on my friend, Alexa oak in reg and OS, Mitzy tote in black x2, Oak seth (beautiful!), black bays x2, chocolate bays, an oak Somerset of some sort and a small congo messenger. 

Julie, I can only think of a Shimmy, but doesn't really fit to your description though.


----------



## GemmaLouise

I never see any luscious bags in Sheffield so was totally shocked to see an oak alexa in Next, I was totally eyeing up, never seen one IRL on an actual person! The girl was totally stylish but then........I noticed it was my friend who I haven't seen for months!  She totally shocked me as she's usually a LV girl!


----------



## juliewoo

It wasn't a shimmy Thea, it looked rather new actually. It had the clasps like alexa & daria satchel has for the shoulder strap.

I hope someone knows what it is.

xxxx


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Oak Kenya (or Printed VT but I think the former) Piccadilly in Central TV studios this morning..................I swooned.


----------



## annaswe

Quite a few today which is unusual in A'dam. I saw an Alana in chocolate (?), this bag is so much nicer irl than on a pic, a champagne roxy (lovely), a black Daria hobo and the real show stopper - not a bag, but a stylish woman sitting outside a cafe wearing a pair of patent neon pink bayswater high heeled pumps  . The friend I was with almost turned on the spot to run to Mulberry (after giving me a funny look for knowing the brand and the name of the shoe :shame: ). I have not seen her since... I did however shout after her that the sale is not on here yet!


----------



## siuyan115

I saw 2 men carrying clippers in Manchester today, very nice  
Then also lots of bays on the ladies too x


----------



## marmyte

i saw a chocolate bays today!  my first spot in ages, i now always wonder if it's a TPFer


----------



## tiggernic

Just the one, an ink Alexa casually strode past me in town today, it looked gorge! Totally stopped talking to my friend and stared! She thought there was something wrong haha


----------



## elvisfan4life

lots of ladies in HOF Nottingham yesterday- I looked at the escalator opposite and there were: oak alexa, oak ledbury, ant, bays and roxy!!


----------



## Cal-80

Today an oak alexa in my doctors surgery!!


----------



## thelittlestar

A woman carrying a black Daria Hobo in my local Tescos and a a guy carrying a black Brynmore that I passed on the bus.


----------



## MESSY

a yummy choc bays on a girl rushing past me in trafford centre this morning and a pink leopard oversized alexa which was sooo beautiful


----------



## cornflower

Cerise somerset tote in Bond st.  It looked great.


----------



## annie28

a weird/fake gold bays in manchester
lovely oak bays in mulberry store - on someone lol!


----------



## MESSY

just got back from footballers wife village and before i even got out of car park i saw choc ant and tooled oak bays which was so beautiful, lots of chloe prada and lv too...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

footballers wifes village haha!


----------



## annie28

MESSY said:


> just got back from footballers wife village and before i even got out of car park i saw choc ant and tooled oak bays which was so beautiful, lots of chloe prada and lv too...



tooled oak bays - were you in alderley edge/prestbury? if so that might have been my mum!


----------



## MESSY

alderley edge annie28 if it was it was gorgeous...


----------



## hulahoop

OMG - I just went upstairs to shut the window and saw someone with a black e/w shimmy walk by my house!


----------



## annie28

MESSY said:


> alderley edge annie28 if it was it was gorgeous...



lol yes that would be my mum! passed on your compliments! think she was a little embarassed, thinks i have the 'mulberry mafia' on the look out!


----------



## MESSY

annie28 said:


> lol yes that would be my mum! passed on your compliments! think she was a little embarassed, thinks i have the 'mulberry mafia' on the look out!


 lol. its the first one i have seen irl and i looked even better than i thought, stunning bag. i felt very underdressed with just my little ant on today ha ha


----------



## nlichtman

Mulberry seems to be in every Magazine going at the moment. Cheryl Cole with Black Daria, Pixie Lott with leopard print clutch, Ava rivett clutch and much much more!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Today I saw a new looking oak bays in Moreton-in-Marsh and then a black daria satchel with the strap doubled up and a tobacco/rust/brick (no idea which but it was lovely ) bays in Bourton-on-the-Water


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Today in Glasgow city centre - Nude Ruby Bays, Oak Tooled Bays (In pretty well used condition!!), mono Mabel, lots of oak Somerset totes, oak Roxy & a RN Mitzy hobo. 

The other day in Glasgow, I saw - two black Elgins, black Mabel hobo, oak Roxy, oak Roxy a4 tote, black Bays, large oak Ant & a black Daria hobo.

My last day in London there were soooo many, inc millions of oak Bays, oak printed Bays, oak Blenheim, black Vinyl Roxy tote, black Bays, choc Joel & lots of others I now cant remember


----------



## Lady Farquar

Today at a Steam Fair nr to Nottingham, I saw a large Somerset Shoulder, in black. I was wearing it's smaller sister!


----------



## TheaBerry

At the Oslo Airport black hobo Mitzy, congo black Bays and oak Bays. 

Saw quite a few in Oslo too, at my brother's graduation-like ceremony I saw black Somerset hobo on my mum, choc Seth on my friend's mum, black printed Bays, large Ant, black Daria hobo, black Daria messenger, something scotchgrain and another Ant. 

Earlier that day: a newlooking black Bays, a beautiful patinaed oak bays and a black Somerset hobo.


----------



## wulie

^^ Wow TheaBerry - sounds like you live in Mulberry central!!!
I only ever see mine....  (classic Blenheim today)


----------



## MESSY

in birmingham today, choc seth, reg p/l alexa small black ant and scotch grain messenger on a flying visit to john lewis for dd new shoes


----------



## IWantANewBag

Saw a lady carrying an orange daria satchel on Saturday. Was the first time I have seen that colour. It looked really nice. Xx


----------



## Poppy bagfan

a mum at my DD's school had an oak mitzy messenger slung over her body...made me miss mine.


----------



## marmyte

at the station this morning queueing for a ticket, the lady in front of me pulled out a black long locked purse, then a black ant (with owner ) appeared behind me.

then later on i saw a chocolate EW bays wandering around london.  there were probably loads more than that but my patent bays got a lot of admiring looks and i was really busy so didn't have time to spot too many.


----------



## TheaBerry

wulie said:


> ^^ Wow TheaBerry - sounds like you live in Mulberry central!!!
> I only ever see mine....  (classic Blenheim today)



Haha, yes! Seems like everyone in Oslo has discovered Mulberry lately. A friend of mine (also into Mulberry) actually said that last year, not that many were around, but now you can see Mulberry's everywhere - if you go to the right places of course. 

I study in Tromsø (northern Norway) and after nearly 3 years here I can count the Mulberry's I've seen on two hands.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

A gorgeous Choccy Bays in my local supermarket this lunchtime, my 3yr old said 'theres your bag mummy' bless him, I've even got him checking out the Mulberrys, lol!! x


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A chocolate somerset tote in my hair dressers at lunchtime today


----------



## chloe-babe

This is a good spot by DH lol

He had a meeting in Notting Hill today so text me to say.

Just spotted an Oak Alexa

quickly followed up by.

on the arm of Mariella Frostrup  !!!

the lady has taste heeheee


----------



## mssw157

^^I'm impressed by your DH's knowledge of Mulberry chloe!! You have him well trained...lol!

Saw a small oak Ant in the CHQ building in Dublin today. The IFSC is always good for a bit of Mulberry spotting...


----------



## MulberryGirl85

This morning on way back from the bank I saw two Ants - one choc, one oak on two ladies who looked like sisters and then a Roxanne in Oak which looked glorious!


----------



## tiggernic

Just meeeeeeeeeee and my new ink print on her maiden voyage


----------



## lola73

mssw157 said:


> ^^I'm impressed by your DH's knowledge of Mulberry chloe!! You have him well trained...lol!
> 
> Saw a small oak Ant in the CHQ building in Dublin today. The IFSC is always good for a bit of Mulberry spotting...


 
You always get there before me!  There was also an Oak Mitzy and a Black Maggie in the CHQ building today.


----------



## TheaBerry

Couldn't believe it, but I saw a gray Daria hobo AND a black Mitzy messenger AND a congo wallet at work today


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Saw a gorgeous Oak Alexa in Kilburn station today, a Choccie Bayswater in Miss Selfridge Oxford/Regent Street, a Black Roxie - and a very beat up, watermarked Oak Roxie... The poor thing


----------



## Lakrits

When out on lunch today I saw a scotchgrain binocular bag, an oak Antony and a small Jody cracked gold, unusual to see so many on short time in my town. And I carried my Daria !


----------



## MulberryGirl85

I saw an oak Phoebe on an immaculately dressed woman of mid-late 40s, it looked so striking with her outfit and I now have some _serious_ bag envy!


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous choc Bayswater at lunch time in the IFSC. Made me crave one to join my nutty Bays! Hmmm, Nutella & Galaxy....


----------



## elvisfan4life

mmmmm im on a diet!!!


----------



## annaswe

saw a beautiful drawstring Daria white(?) on a very smart looking woman today, first time I've seen the drawstring Daria irl - its lovely!


----------



## chloe-babe

^ I gave the white daria a stroke just today too Anna! its really lovely, but probably very high maintenance


----------



## annaswe

chloe-babe said:


> ^ I gave the white daria a stroke just today too Anna! its really lovely, but probably very high maintenance



ha ha, the woman wearing it looked rather high maintenance herself so a perfect match !


----------



## MESSY

i saw a lovely choc bays in mothercare yesterday on a yummy mummy, and my dh went out last night and he was telling me his bosses wife had a black alexa and another lady had a roxy ha ha.


----------



## mhynne

A bit mulberried out today... saw at Festival Place Basingstoke 
Oak bayswater
Oak east west bayswater - ow that poor thing!
Roxanne a4 tote snakeskin
Antique glace Roxanne


----------



## GemmaLouise

Can't believe it, I very rarely see any Mulberry in Sheffield but today it seemed they were all out!

Black EW bays
Black ant x 4 (large and reg)
Oak ledbury (very battered!)
White Bays (this was either a good fake or outlet special judging by it....)


----------



## Indiana

Inky Daria Satchel & Raspberry Snaky Poppy in Butlers Cafe Dundrum today - yum yum!


----------



## devilzwind

I saw the limited edition Mulberry metallic gold Alexa (the exclusive to selfridges one) today!!! i was so excited haha. in London, Topshop Oxford Circus


----------



## nlichtman

Shockingly I saw a black and oak phoebe at dd school!


----------



## Ondrea

Just flown back in from Alicante Spain and had not spotted one mulberry other than my own in the last 2 weeks got to the airport and there was a very elegant lady looking nice and tanned with a lovely white roxanne tote I have never considered it a sensible colour but she looked lovely as did her bag very summery!


----------



## annaswe

^^ Its great how someone wearing a bag you never thought of twice before can inspire you!  Hope you had a nice break!


----------



## BAYLEY39

vanilla bays, oak bays, choc bays, oak phoebe, black emmy, lots of ants too in london

oak roxy, choc ant, black ant, oak bays,olive phoebe in edinburgh


----------



## marmyte

bumper spotting weekend for me!

yesterday at wimbledon: an oak roxy, oak mitzy and two oak ants (one on a man), plus a red bays.

today in brighton: a black hayden shoulder and a couple with an oak brynmore and an oak ant.


----------



## morgan20

At Wimbledon today saw black printed e/w bays and a battered oak bays.


----------



## MESSY

a oversized oak alexa on the makeup counter in selfridges while its owner ate sandwiches.


----------



## sarajane

Just flown back from Nice and on my flight there was a black Annie (wonderfully slouchy), a pink creased patent Mitzy tote and an oak Phoebe.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A girl just got on my train in Edinburgh carrying a battered oak Roxy - all hanging open!!

Saw two black Alexas in Glasgow - OS & regular & an oak e/w Bays.

As I was parking my car at work this morning, a rather gorgeous man walked past carrying an oak Brynmore. Will need to keep an eye out for him in future ...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

saw a women in west quey southampton with oak mitzy today


----------



## Lakrits

I have spent an extended weekend in Berlin which was really great. The Mulberry spottings were not that many though, most of them in the airports actually 

At Copenhagen airport: Black Mitzy Hobo, Mole scotchgrain Troutbag and a choc Ant.

In Berlin I saw a ginger/orange Mabel

In Tegel airport on the way home saw a black congo celia and an oak Bays that was carried with both sidestraps undone and pulled out  and the flap tucked inside the bag, it looked really strange.


----------



## TheaBerry

Haha, lakrits, never seen a bays carried like that! Good to hear you enjoyed Berlin, I'd like to go there one day! 

I actually saw a black bays with the flap tucked inside the bag and oak mitzy hobo while doing this week's food shopping! Never thought that'd happen today


----------



## Lakrits

Yes, go there some day if you can, it is a fascinating city, very different from London and Paris for example (love both of them of course)


----------



## hulahoop

Oak mitzy messenger on my sister in law yesterday!


----------



## Lakrits

On my lunch i saw a cream coloured scotchgrain Maddison. Beautiful summery bag well matched with the womans outfit.


----------



## Lakrits

On my way to work this morning I saw a lady with a choc/oak Elgin, it looked fab !


----------



## Lakrits

Frequent sightings these days, saw a tan Jodi and a choc Bays on my way to work this morning.


----------



## annaswe

Seen three e/w bays in the last week. I saw one oak in town and two black at school/nursery pick up. I used to think it looked rather boring, but its def growing on me!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

WAS IT YOU???

I saw an OS oak Alexa on the tube today - at Green Park station, you were standing up by the door, around 12.25pm....was it you?? you were wearing it messenger style...looked fab!!


----------



## tiggernic

Not sure this counts but just saw a lovely chocolate bays carried by Kirstie on 'Location Location Location'


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Battered oak Bays today as we were driving towards Alnwick!!

My boss (the dad) .. went "I think it's fake .. just look at the stitching in it dahling" ... cheeky beggar!!


----------



## Inem

I saw a girl carrying regular OL Alexa at Myer City this evening. She carried it by the top handle and boy, it looked fab!!


----------



## chocolate oak

I saw a girl at a café with a fake bays that looked like it had been run over by a forklift. She looked so proud and smiled at me when spotted my Alexa. I smiled back - but I felt pity as her bag had bad shape and stitching, a blingy gold Mulberry tree on the clochette and the colour that was supposed to be oak looked more like rancid butter  

Why, oh why?


----------



## tiggernic

chocolate oak said:


> I saw a girl at a café with a fake bays that looked like it had been run over by a forklift. She looked so proud and smiled at me when spotted my Alexa. I smiled back - but I felt pity as her bag had bad shape and stitching, a blingy gold Mulberry tree on the clochette and the colour that was supposed to be oak looked more like rancid butter
> 
> Why, oh why?


 
Sounds awful!


----------



## marmyte

saw loads of bays on my journey between london bridge and liverpool street.  my heart sank when i saw a very battered oak bays, but then i saw a beautifully cared for one to make up for it, as well as chocolate printed and black.

then on my way home i saw a lovely ink alexa board my train, and at my home station a tote which i didn't recognise, but it was an oaky brushed leather sort of one on a well-dressed lady.


----------



## MESSY

just spotted an oak bays on a lady in waitrose worn on her shoulder straps looked longer


----------



## Lakrits

Had a glass of wine after work with the girls, a friend of one of us came to say hello as we sat, she carried a beautiful black Bays.

C O, I know exactly that feeling


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I only saw 3 at Cabot Circus today...small black and large oak ants and an oak printed kensington (?), couldn't tell as the lady was wearing on the shoulder with the back facing outwards


----------



## lhkuv

I saw choch Seth today, carried by a lady with cute baby. A saw also a newer model, Tamara line, not sure if it was tote or so....


----------



## klp0213

I spotted two very dark oak Bays the other day.  Honestly, I don't think there is anything better than a well-patina'd oak Bays!


----------



## MESSY

just seen a blueberry drew tote and a small black ant at the chill factore


----------



## TheaBerry

When BF and I went for a walk last night, we passed a lady with a Daria hobo, in a very dark purple colour, can't remember if they were ever made? But I doubt it was a fake, as Mulberry isn't very well known up here, and a fake would be even more unlikely!


----------



## Cal-80

Just got back from PYO strawberry farm and saw one oak ant messenger-the lady and I gave each other a little nod as I had my navy ant on !!

Oh and sainsburys a oak ledbury....looked fab!!


----------



## IWantANewBag

Today on my travels I saw a choc ant, an oak Ledbury and a daria black bag I did not recognise (shaped similarly to a shopping tote style, like las season's oak tooled tote) xx


----------



## miss_mabel

The Daria tote IWANB? Fuzzyfelt has a gorgeous mouse grey one


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

At Bicester (but not in Mulberry) yesterday:

Leah Tote in Pink Lambskin
Oak Phoebe
Olive Roxanne
At least 4 Oak Bays
Oak Anthony Large

and my .....Ochre Roxanne!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I went to London for the weekend en saw:

oak Rosemary 
black ac Roxanne
OS ol Alexa
OS oak Alexa
black Bays
3 oak Bays
bronze (?) bays
choc Ant

 lovely weekend...


----------



## Lakrits

How fab with your London weekend DD, any other Mulberry experiences ?


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thanks for asking Lakrits!
We had so much fun. London was like the French Riviera: sunny and hot 

I've been very good and didn't buy anything. But I did try on a Ledbury, a South West Bays and a Mitzy. Saw Alexa (and many more) for the first time irl. DH was lovely as he walked with me from Mulberry Covent Garden (hardly any stock) to Mulberry Bondstreet which was closed


----------



## Lakrits

Sounds great ! we have had riviera weather here as well for a couple of days, 29 c indoor right now, but not complaining. Maybe I will go to London in the autumn with a friend, we might try the new bus line to Bicester. I just love London !


----------



## Lady Farquar

At Shelsley Walsh Hill Climb today

- Ink patent Bays (my mate's - it's TDF!!)
- oak Bays
- Grey Daria (bigger than satchel - not sure what you call it)


----------



## marmyte

at wimbledon today:

oak ledbury
brynmore
choc or black ant (had my sunglasses on, couldn't tell!)... think it was black and i'd not seen one that close before but it was a lovely one.


----------



## hulahoop

At my friends house: her new black bays!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was walking out of Glasgow Queen St station this evening, with my turq Mitzy on my shoulder, my laptop bag in the crook of my arm & pulling along my wee suitcase .. when a woman in a black maxi dress came flying around the corner & nearly took my arm off. I was about to yell at her that I didnt need that arm anyway, as I have a spare one .. when I saw she was carrying a cerise Daria hobo .. so I let her off


----------



## riffraff

Today - In my local M&S a lady carrying a black printed briefcase.


----------



## sarajane

At the Laura Ashley sale - woman carrying an oak Bayswater while she chose new sofas, not that I was earwigging of course!


----------



## numnut

Went to the races at Windsor last night and OMG - handbag heaven! (Bored my mates by saying thats a chloe... prada.... Dior.... and MULBERRY! Saw a knightsbridge, east west bays, bayswaters, Effie, Roxanne and a beautiful pink ostrich bays in the club enclosure! I of course was carrying my new..........


----------



## geeky_economist

I never, ever, ever see Mulberrys in DC so I had to report this one: a gorgeous black Ant messenger on a woman exiting the E Street Theater in DC on Saturday night.  (American accent too - usually if I see a Mulberry it's a tourist.)


----------



## mulberryfloss

numnut said:


> Went to the races at Windsor last night and OMG - handbag heaven! (Bored my mates by saying thats a chloe... prada.... Dior.... and MULBERRY! Saw a knightsbridge, east west bays, bayswaters, Effie, Roxanne and a beautiful pink ostrich bays in the club enclosure! I of course was carrying my new..........




^^ .....you were saying??!


----------



## DoubleDutch

numnut said:


> Went to the races at Windsor last night and OMG - handbag heaven! (Bored my mates by saying thats a chloe... prada.... Dior.... and MULBERRY! Saw a knightsbridge, east west bays, bayswaters, Effie, Roxanne and a beautiful pink ostrich bays in the club enclosure! I of course was carrying my new..........


 

..your new...????????


----------



## metalic glove

Black patent Bayswater at Trafford Centre last night.


----------



## Loopylou157

I saw a lady with an Oak Mitzy Messenger yesterday leaving JL in Welwyn. I think she worked there and was on her break. She had knotted the strap and had it on one shoulder rather than across her body. It looked really nice. xx


----------



## Lakrits

I had lunch with a fellow tpf'er today. She had her beautiful choc/oak Phoebe


----------



## numnut

DoubleDutch said:


> ..your new...????????


 
You eagle-eyed mulberryfashionistas! Will do a reveal shortly - but all I can say is........I  found my holy grail!


----------



## chloe-babe

Mushroom Leah tote with gorgeous rosegold hardware on a lady in Gap today


----------



## numnut

No Mulberries today! Must have exhausted my quota on Monday?


----------



## numnut

Actually I forgot to say that I saw a woman with an oak darwin bays at the Deli counter in Waitrose on Saturday - OMG it was rough! Never seen a bag in such poor condition - sorry but it would have gone in the bin if it was mine! 

Didn't realise that they do wear out - lesson to all of us - look after your babies!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Funny you should say that .. as I was sitting at Glasgow Central station waiting to board my train to hell (  ) I saw a girl with her oak Bays straps all opened up - so the bag looked square - & the front flap tucked in. It was in a terrible state ... really manky looking. I am all for bags looking lived in .. but this looked like she used it to wee in when she was caught short :lolots:


----------



## numnut

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Funny you should say that .. as I was sitting at Glasgow Central station waiting to board my train to hell (  ) I saw a girl with her oak Bays straps all opened up - so the bag looked square - & the front flap tucked in. It was in a terrible state ... really manky looking. I am all for bags looking lived in .. but this looked like she used it to wee in when she was caught short :lolots:


LOL! That's funny - I thought the woman in Waitrose must have been unclean! As my mother would say "dirty knickers brigade"!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry




----------



## nlichtman

Saw Oak ant, in Tunbridge wells and then Oak Bays in sainsburys.


----------



## Fran1990

Oak Bay, Tamara Tote at GX train station and another glamourous lady carrying a Nude Ruby Bays at Marlyebone!


----------



## ali_rosey24

While shopping in Bath saw Oak roxy, black daria messenger, ginger bay and about 5 oak bays! Even my boyfriend said i think i saw a blue mulberry bag, do they do blue bags? Bless him!!!


----------



## MESSY

have seen quite a few oak bays today and 2 large ants 1 black and 1 choc, then i was in mcdonalds with dd getting ice cream and i saw a shiney red huge fake a4 roxy tote with leopard lining and bling on the side


----------



## annaswe

Yellow (sure its not the correct name of the colour) Mitzy hobo on one v stylish mum at the kid's school - a tad big on her, but still looked fab. Yellow can be such a difficult colour but she certainly pulled it off!


----------



## wulie

yesterday - see pics on Bicester meet thread!


----------



## Indiana

Ooh, eye-catching burnt orange Daria Satchel in Dundrum this afternoon - gorgeous!


----------



## Lakrits

Yesterday when I was having my lunch on a restaurant, Pinova passed by carrying her beautiful oak/choc Phoebe


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Oh wow! you two know each other? or was that the first meeting? how lovely!


----------



## Lakrits

We got to know each other on here and found out we live in the same town. We have met twice for lunch and will do again after the holiday season. As we say, we don't have any outlets to meet at but we can still have a nice lunch together


----------



## Poppy bagfan

How lovely! Who needs outlets anyway!


----------



## wulie

I saw one!!!! 
Yesterday afternoon in Marlborough, heading into Waitrose's back door - little Somerset shoulder bag (with webbing strap) - not sure if black or chocolate (sun in my eyes and I didn't want to stare too hard!)


----------



## marmyte

saw a gorgeous Somerset in Piccadilly today!  I don't know what the correct term is, but it was purple... cerise?  lavender?  either way it was gorgeous.


----------



## nlichtman

Saw a gorgeous Oak bays in Sainsbury's Tunbridge Wells


----------



## Tote Girl

Oak Ledbury at the services on the A1 at Stevenage


----------



## lipton

Oak Bayswater (my current dream bag) cam into the shop where I work, looking so used and abused I could cry. When I get mine I hope I never treat it as bad as that poor bag.


----------



## numnut

lipton said:


> Oak Bayswater (my current dream bag) cam into the shop where I work, looking so used and abused I could cry. When I get mine I hope I never treat it as bad as that poor bag.


 
Maybe it was the lady I saw in Waitrose!


----------



## Lady Farquar

In Sheffield today, I saw an oak Bays and a raspberry Spaz Maggie.

However, mystery sighting was a red-heading lady, coming out of Barlborough Tescos, wearing a black reg Ant.  

Was that you Elvis? About 5pm??


----------



## Fran1990

Today i saw.......
An Oak bays, Chocolate bays and an ink Anthony
xXx


----------



## Fixxxer

Yesterday in Sthlm I saw a couple of Bays, both black and oak, some better, some worse. 
And I even saw a black Kristin AND an oak Lily when I was sitting with my oak Kristin for breakfast. 

People have good taste in Sthlm.


----------



## Lakrits

Fixxxer said:


> Yesterday in Sthlm I saw a couple of Bays, both black and oak, some better, some worse.
> And I even saw a black Kristin AND an oak Lily when I was sitting with my oak Kristin for breakfast.
> 
> People have good taste in Sthlm.



I agree they have, every time when in Stockholm, I see a lot of nice Mulberry bags. Nice that you saw two of your newer ones on others


----------



## annaswe

Fixxxer said:


> Yesterday in Sthlm I saw a couple of Bays, both black and oak, some better, some worse.
> And I even saw a black Kristin AND an oak Lily when I was sitting with my oak Kristin for breakfast.
> 
> *People have good taste in Sthlm.*



I'll be joining the good-taste club by the end of next week!


----------



## Fixxxer

annaswe said:


> I'll be joining the good-taste club by the end of next week!


 Lovely!!!


----------



## Fixxxer

Lakrits said:


> I agree they have, every time when in Stockholm, I see a lot of nice Mulberry bags. Nice that you saw two of your newer ones on others


 Yes, and I like it because you can see how nice the bags look on others and just hope it looks just as good on you!


----------



## tiggernic

Saw loads of Bays yesterday in classic colours.. black, chocolate, tan and saw a chocolate overstuffed Picadillly on the tube


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw a nice Mulberry tote in ginger yesterday (at a funeral...). I had never seen the style before. It came with a postmanlock, very pretty!


----------



## wulie

Yesterday tea-time (although still today in Wulie-land!) - choc bayswater outside Selly Oak Sainsbury's in Birmingham.


----------



## MESSY

saw a lovely somerset shoulder bag on a lady in trafford centre today i dont know the colour it was like sand and looked new..


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Surprisingly I didn't see many Mulberries in London today, it was mainly Birkin and Chanel today, but I did see and old Bays (not completely sure about colour because it was very beaten up but it was lighter than Oak), Black Kensington and Black Daria Hobo.


----------



## metalic glove

Gorgeous Medium Mitzy Hobo in Emerald at Cheadle last night.


----------



## IWantANewBag

Saw an oak Alexa and an oak EW Bays whilst out shopping last night xx


----------



## MESSY

saw an oak romily yesterday in waitrose thought it was a roxy at first glance, nice to see one irl


----------



## Lakrits

Saw an oak Somerset hobo and a black large Mitzy hobo when I was in a small touristic fisher village, buying smoked salmon.


----------



## marmyte

saw a chocolate phoebe and black printed bays at my graduation yesterday.  the black bays belongs to my friend's very glam grandma!


----------



## Lady Farquar

I'm almost positive I saw an oak Somerset Tote, being carried by someone in Barlborough Tesco carpark - could have been the sun blinding me, but that's 2 Mulberry's there in 2 weeks.....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

The best sighting I've seen for a long time - it just took me by utter surprise!  I think its brilliant - it was a fantastic bag I have to say!!


----------



## pamster

Ali-bagpuss said:


> The best sighting I've seen for a long time - it just took me by utter surprise! I think its brilliant - it was a fantastic bag I have to say!!


 Love it!!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

marmyte said:


> saw a chocolate phoebe and black printed bays at my graduation yesterday. the black bays belongs to my friend's very glam grandma!


 
Congrats on graduating Marmyte! And best of luck job hunting :ninja:


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Ali-bagpuss said:


> The best sighting I've seen for a long time - it just took me by utter surprise! I think its brilliant - it was a fantastic bag I have to say!!


 

haha love it!


----------



## TheaBerry

Love your sighting, *Ali *- and your devotion to the thread and actually taking a picture! 

We have an old lady where I live with a black reg bays, she also has a purse, but the bays has been put in its dustbag (I assume) for the summer, and swapped for a non-designer white leather bag.


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw a purple patent Bays in my lunch hour yesterday.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

TheaBerry said:


> Love your sighting, *Ali *- and your devotion to the thread and actually taking a picture!
> 
> We have an old lady where I live with a black reg bays, she also has a purse, but the bays has been put in its dustbag (I assume) for the summer, and swapped for a non-designer white leather bag.



Well I saw her walk past me on her way to the checkout and thought - WOW, lovely bag first then I saw who was carrying it - then I just happened to follow her out of the door into the car park so I quickly had to get my iphone out and zap a photo!  You wouldn't have believed me otherwise!!! LOL


----------



## Slowhand

^^^ 
That's what makes the brand so amazing imo - the diversity of the customers .
It looks so right on her but just as good on a youngster in her leggins.


----------



## lipton

Saw a Black NVT Bays today at work. Appeared much more loved than the oak I saw earlier in the week.
that made me happy


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Not me .. but my boss! She came in with the older one the other day & excitedly announced that she had been in the lift with a lady who had "a bag the same as mine but without the print" .. I am assuming as she has an oak printed Bays, it was a normal Bays


----------



## Lakrits

When I was at the bakery store this morning a woman there had a black Antony, I had my oak Ant.


----------



## TheaBerry

A nice lady wearing a choc ant and asking advice on rosé wine!


----------



## klp0213

Saw a large Antony in Tesco yesterday, not sure of the colour.  It wasn't vanilla and not oak either.  Maybe nude?  The strap matched the leather, too.

Saw a gorgeous oak E/W Bays in Sainsbury's this afternoon.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was sitting in the reception of the salon today before having a heavenly facial, when a lady walked in & sat next to me, carrying her oak Bays!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

southampton west quey.... oak roxanne and a oak blenheim.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I saw an oak elgin, coffee (?) araline and a black bays at Trentham Gardens today


----------



## Inem

On Saturday night at Borders Melb Central I saw a girl carrying orange Daria satchel. The strap was shortened so it became a shoulder bag not messenger. She looked absolutely stunning!!


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw a Black small Antony at a playground in Brighton today.

Edit: It might have been Hove Actually


----------



## IWantANewBag

Had a great Mulberry spotting day today! Saw a dark haired woman with a pink glove roxy (like the one I bought and returned to Lovehandbags). It looked BEAUTIFUL. Then I saw a young girl of about 18 with a fringe daria shoulder bag. It looked ACE. Also saw an oak mitzy messenger, an oak bays and an oak ant. xx


----------



## marmyte

charliefarlie said:


> Saw a Black small Antony at a playground in Brighton today.
> 
> Edit: It might have been Hove Actually





I was in Brighton today but didn't spot any Mulberries.


----------



## TheaBerry

Oooh! I've got one 

A black Daria hobo whist waiting for Inception to start. She was wearing black wellies, a patterned skirt, black blazer and black top.

Almost forgot, black Ant on my friend in town today!


----------



## chocolate oak

A winter white os Alexa with snakeskin details and silver hardware ush: earlier today in town.


----------



## Lakrits

I was in Copenhagen on monday, and the ones I spotted were:
Oak Seth
Black large Antony
Oak Woody
Vintage large black Scotchgrain bag
Vintage Scothcgrain and saddle leather rucksack
2 choc Bays
Oak Bays
Blk congo ew Bays
and last but not least a beautiful stone goatskin Jacquetta with silver hw carried by a young woman in the Mulberry store, I had to compliment it, what a beauty !


----------



## chocolate oak

People in Copenhagen do have good taste... Lots of Mulberry fans there. Malmö (The vermiform appendix of Copenhagen) on the other hand seem to like "Mulberry inspired" bags more


----------



## Lakrits

Good thing that you are there from time to time to enhance the statistics 

Especially when it comes to Darias !


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

on monday i saw a white daria satchel, oak bays and brown ledbury whilst in hof


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A chocolate roxanne in my work's canteen today...I've never seen another Mulberry at work!


----------



## klp0213

Butterfly Bays in HoF last Monday and a pewter metallic E/W Bays (not sure of exact colour, but it was gorgeous!) in Accessorize.


----------



## elvisfan4life

could it have been gunmetal?


----------



## klp0213

^^Yep, that's the one!


----------



## elvisfan4life

drool I love gunmetal!!!


----------



## K-Mac

seen a few in glasgow last night shopping- a choc roxanne, a black joel and a woman buying a lovely grainy oak bays in house of fraser..... and me with my oak alexa (had a sneaky wee look in very window and mirror we passed to admire it more!)


----------



## elvisfan4life

saw an oak roxy in the loccitane shop in york yesterday- trying to find the shower gel OH uses which they have discontinued- bergamot tea id anyone sees any anywhere please let me know- esp need the milky body spray as he uses it instead of after sun or else I cant get him to put anything on his skin!!


----------



## queenie7

Here is Alexa with the Cruise family


----------



## hulahoop

Battered oak bays spotted on my way home today...must use mine!


----------



## chocolate oak

The most beautiful Ochre Darwin Bayswater in Malmö (Yes, this city has now strenghten its position - Malmö is now Mulberry Mecca). It was in fab condition and the 50-something lady wearing it, could have outclassed a 30-year old woman any day! I'm stunned... Still hetero though...but darn, that lady rocked


----------



## Lakrits

hulahoop said:


> Battered oak bays spotted on my way home today...must use mine!


 
Are you serious Hula , you really must use your oak Bays, such a great bag !


----------



## bluecat_00

Battered and bruised oak alexa (bad look), battered and bruised oak phoebe (great look), oak seth, black joel, ink patent bays all in london today


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Bays on a lady who walked past my car as I left work tonight


----------



## metalic glove

Oak Ant, Tescos in Macclesfield!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

3 oak bays, raspberry (?) bays with really worn corners, fake oak daria hobo, a black ledbury and a black mitzy tote in Bristol yesterday


----------



## Lakrits

I was in Malmö yesterday for a special purpose. Some of you might remember that Chocolate Oak and myself "met" in Malmö in mid of May and found out that we had actually met when reading it on here afterwards. 

Well, yesterday we had arranged to meet in Malmö. We met in a local store that sells Mulberry and dicussed/drooled for a while. Then we had lunch and talked for a couple of hours! We had such a good time together, and I think both of us went home with a content smile on our faces 

On the sightings side, both of us carried oak reg Alexa. Other bags we saw were a choc Ant, marine scothcgrain saddle/despatch, black Bays in some soft leather.

Also saw a fake ew brown bays and a blk bays.


----------



## chocolate oak

Yes, it was really nice  A wonderful feeling letting the obscure Mulberry nerd personality go full monty!

I would like to add the lovely black plastic elgin/Jody bag to our sightings!


----------



## Lakrits

Exactly :greengrin:

Forgot about that black horror


----------



## Kriscat

Nice to hear that you had a good time together - ikwym re, Mulberry nerd personality, lol!


----------



## hulahoop

Great to hear you both had a good time Lakrits and Chocolate oak!

Spotted an oak seth in town today - arrrrrrggghhhh I want one!!!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Just got back from new forest, thought I'd take the dog out for a hour, I saw loads of mulberrys whilst sitting at a pub.
Ginger/oak fringe daria ( looked fab)
lots of oak bays
oak Somerset
oak ant
oak mitzy


----------



## chocolate oak

Sitting at a pub can actually give you double-visions BmB. 

Just saw a Mulberry bag that looked lika a binocular-bag at the grocery store. Old and battered, but kinda cool.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

chocolate oak said:


> Sitting at a pub can actually give you double-visions BmB.
> 
> Just saw a Mulberry bag that looked lika a binocular-bag at the grocery store. Old and battered, but kinda cool.



Lol maybe I saw only one bays lol!
It was nice to the mulberry out in full force!


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw an Oak small Bays clutch in Crawley Leisure park


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Yesterday, when I was on the way to change my facial appointment, I walked on the other side of the road from Mulberry (deliberately!!) .. & a lady walked out of a shop, straight into me & bashed into me with her large oak Ant!!  Luckily she was very apologetic .. or else she would have gotten a piece of my mind, Mulberry or not!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lol!


----------



## tiggernic

Saw a lovely tooled black ledbury in M&S today


----------



## numnut

Oak roxanne on the train to Guildford today, plus a battered oak effie, black hayden, joel and anthony messengers in the town centre.


----------



## hulahoop

oak ant on my mum today!


----------



## wulie

I SAW ONE!!! got all overexcited and then forgot to post about it last night! :shame:

An oak bayswatwer in TK Maxx! _(being carried, not for sale, otherwise it would have come home with me!)_


----------



## tiggernic

Saw a snakeskin roxy this morning! Think it was a mulberry


----------



## Fixxxer

My god, I have seen so many Mulberries the last few days, I couldn't even keep them in mind to tell you. 

BUT, I saw a battered old oak Bays yesterday, she was so torn, discolored, wrinkly and scarred, it actually hurt me...


----------



## klp0213

Forgot about an oak Mitzy messenger I saw in Topshop a couple weeks ago.  Then I spotted a well-used oak Bays in Tesco one day, and a black small Antony another day.


----------



## marmyte

saw lots today but the ones i can remember are: oak mitzy, grey bays and a beautiful RN daria just as i got off the train tonight (sorry if it was you, i know i stared a lot, but i was trying my hardest not to grab it off your shoulder and run!)


----------



## Indiana

Beautiful mauve Rosemary in tip-top condition in Dundrum this evening.


----------



## TheaBerry

I saw a choc joel at work today, first joel I've seen in my town (apart from my own).


----------



## Flossie

Battered oak Bays at BHX yesterday morning . Last night a black Roxy and latte patent e/w at the Grazia event .


----------



## Taz

Well Mulberry is defo not " under the radar " in Norwich ...In fact its the new radley bag ......I`ve seen sooooo many today.


Hofs must be making a fortune xx


----------



## Lakrits

When going home after the hols yesterday I saw a young mother with what I am sure was a Mulberry messenger in choc, cant tell the name. It was plain with a whole covering flap, looked great.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

saw a black printed bays and a black alexa on two young girls in Polperro on Thursday...they looked so smart....had my mouse grey daria hobo so we admired one anothers bags.


----------



## TheaBerry

Black ant on a lovely woman buying wine today!


----------



## Lakrits

When I was leaving for our friends earlier tonight, a couple was just taking a taxi to leave, the woman carried oak reg Alexa. I haven't seen many of them apart from my own, think this was the third !


----------



## nlichtman

I have seen Oak Mitzys' everywhere! 2 at sainsburys Tunbridge Wells a friend had a new one which I saw on facebook and one in Topshop x


----------



## sjmidd

Horrific fake looking oak mitzy (large) at Belfast taste and music festival tonight. Really faded


----------



## tiggernic

Pg 147 glamour magazine in the London's got style section there's a lady with a poor beaten up oak bayswater... flap curling at the edges and really scuffed corners


----------



## K-Mac

tiggernic said:


> Pg 147 glamour magazine in the London's got style section there's a lady with a poor beaten up oak bayswater... flap curling at the edges and really scuffed corners


 
In the scotland pages there is a mitzy. did you see the grey coloured alexa in the satchel feature mid way through the mag? haven't see that one before!


----------



## tiggernic

K-Mac said:


> In the scotland pages there is a mitzy. did you see the grey coloured alexa in the satchel feature mid way through the mag? haven't see that one before!


 
No, nor me! They've labelled it buffalo leather... I was wondering if it's like a dark version of the light sparkle tweed... looks like it's got texture?


----------



## klp0213

Saw a shockingly pink patent Mabel in M&S yesterday, and a beautifully patina'd oak E/W Bays on my way out of the shopping centre.


----------



## Tote Girl

A late report but the location tickled me. Black Brynmore at the Burton Albion v West Ham pre season friendly, it was in the Hammers end. I had my trusty nylon kipling bag


----------



## klp0213

Rich, dard toffee small oak Antony spotted in the aisles at Tesco today.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I just saw an oak mitzy hobo in Amsterdam airport!


----------



## klp0213

Whoops.  My post above is meant to read, "Rich, _dark_ toffee..." not "dard"!!!


----------



## riffraff

Funny, I read what you meant to say KLP


----------



## Tote Girl

I thought klp had picked up some Northern Irish slang


----------



## klp0213

Eek, don't say that Tote Girl!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A cerise/plum (?) bays in Amsterdam airport this evening


----------



## wulie

Oak bays in HoF Telford yesterday lunchtime _(2nd in a week!!! I think it was on a different arm though...)_


----------



## TheaBerry

This is a good one!

I got a text at work today, from bf, saying he'd seen a chocolate brown bayswater on a lady earlier! 

We do get them well trained, don't we?


----------



## Lakrits

That was a good one Thea !

I only saw a fake Alexa today, it was very obvious as it was too big for a regular and too small for an OS


----------



## hulahoop

Oak antony in town today.


----------



## dazzlepuff

Yesterday I spotted an antique glace plum Ledbury at a lady in H&M in Stavanger in Norway, not many of AG around, and definitely not in Norway! It looked great on her, she was very petite and it actually fitted on her shoulder, on me it would just look silly 

Also saw several Anthonys, both small and large ones, looks like Mulberry is really catching on here...


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a very new oak Bays and what must have been a fake chocolate ostrich Bays.  It didn't look right at all!


----------



## TheaBerry

dazzlepuff said:


> Yesterday I spotted an antique glace plum Ledbury at a lady in H&M in Stavanger in Norway, not many of AG around, and definitely not in Norway! It looked great on her, she was very petite and it actually fitted on her shoulder, on me it would just look silly
> 
> Also saw several Anthonys, both small and large ones, looks like Mulberry is really catching on here...



A few is popping up in Tromsø too, and when I'm home (Oslo) I see Mulberry's _everywhere_!


----------



## blivlien

I saw someone on the tube today with a tomato neely!


----------



## BCOOP10

I popped over to a friends house, who's family are Mulberry Mad! 
Altogether in the room we had...

Choc Ledbury
Oak Bays & oak Long lock purse
Oak E/W Bays
Oak Rosemary 
New Black Spongy Bays

xx


----------



## Ondrea

BCOOP10 said:


> I popped over to a friends house, who's family are Mulberry Mad!
> Altogether in the room we had...
> 
> Choc Ledbury
> Oak Bays & oak Long lock purse
> Oak E/W Bays
> Oak Rosemary
> New Black Spongy Bays
> 
> xx


 

How nice of you to allow your bag to meet up with its friends!


----------



## clairemc

saw a fake oak bays today in a lift in dundee.  the stitching was fraying, awful business!


----------



## Closetstylista

A gorgeous, smart Oak Ted being hand held by 20's something guy dashing for the downtown A train at Penn Station on Thursday morning. I was carrying my sand Shimmy tote heading for the E.


----------



## TheaBerry

Choc Seth whilst walking home after sushi.


----------



## wulie

Oak Anthony in Topshop in Derby (sighting credit to LadyF!)


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I saw quite a few in London today - nude wrinkled patent bays, oak bays, black bays, ivory daria satchel, oak brynmore, chocolate ledbury, stone goatskin roxy, small battered oak anthony, dusky pink quilted maggie, 3 different oak somersets (a hobo, tote and the little mini one), medium oak mabel, and one I've never seen before...it was tote shaped, similar size to elgin, black soft squishy looking leather, 2 handles at the top, a pocket on the front which looked like the long locked purse with the bronze lock and mulberry tree embossed, then a zipped pocket above it with the brass zip pull with the hole in the bottom, and up the sides of the bag, it had buckle type straps attached to brass D rings, like those on the ears of a roxy. And where the handles were attached to the bag, were 4 small brass studs, 1 in each corner.....any ideas what it is?? it was gorgeous!

Edited to add a sighting of a vile "Oak" (aka orange) fake roxanne


----------



## Lady Farquar

wulie said:


> Oak Anthony in Topshop in Derby (sighting credit to LadyF!)



I wondered if you would post it!! Actually spotted the strap first!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I spotted the very first Mulberry in the village I live 
It was a large vintage congo messenger on an older lady, but still...it counts!


----------



## TheaBerry

Driving home from work yesterday and stopping at a red light, I saw an oak Brynmore on a young man in very casual clothes and an all weather jacket, possibly one of the freshmans!


----------



## marmyte

saw a black mitzy in sainsbury's yesterday.


----------



## tiggernic

Saw in town today a slim brynmore in costa and cute little ledbury in m&s!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Bumper Mulberry spotting day in Glasgow today!! Trying to remember them .. my memory isn't what it used to be!!

Gorgeous OS peony pink Alexa with matching purse!!, oak reg Alexa, two oak Mitzy totes, oak Mitzy messenger, (what looked like a 2-tone) Alana, two oak Bays, oak Phoebe, oak tooled Bays, oak Effie, Oak Emmy, black Daria hobo & a black Somerset shoulder with silver hardware! 

I think that's it ...!


----------



## tiggernic

^ Blimey, I had no idea glasgow was mulberry central!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

No neither did I! You do see the odd one or two about but today, the sun was shining & the Mulberry oaks were out in full force


----------



## bag*mad*bags

saw a black emmy, black effie and a oak blenhiem i southampton today


----------



## tiggernic

^ Sounds like I should have gone up north today then, it's been grey and overcast here all day


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

tiggernic said:


> ^ Sounds like I should have gone up north today then, it's been grey and overcast here all day


 
It is still sunny now - I am about to retreat to the back garden for a wee while! 

Was about 25 degrees when I was on my way back home from picking my car up! I got a bus into Glasgow ... & on the way back out - the HEATING was on!!  I thought I was going to pass out, between that & the heat from the sun!!


----------



## klp0213

Fuzzy, could it have been the Joelle tote?  http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...3UBA&esq=18&page=1&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0

Saw an OS oak Alexa in Belfast today and then a hideous knock-off one in Tesco.


----------



## hulahoop

A gorgeous, very well patina'd oak phoebe in Lincoln's cathedral quarter today.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Yesssssssssssssss KLP, that's it - you're so good,thank you! The one IRL looked nicer than the pic though!   I've never heard of it!  I'm guessing they're a few years old...?



klp0213 said:


> Fuzzy, could it have been the Joelle tote? http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...3UBA&esq=18&page=1&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0
> 
> Saw an OS oak Alexa in Belfast today and then a hideous knock-off one in Tesco.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I did wonder if that was it too fuzzy. Joelle was last year I think .. they did the smaller ones too


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Oooh you say that NOW LMM...hehe


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I know .. I just assumed I would be wrong  :shame:


----------



## hulahoop

Oak antony in Lincoln cathedral quarter this afternoon.


----------



## RainMaker.

I've never seen Mulberry here in LA.  I'm super excited to be getting my Alexa! Hi five me! But I saw the chocolate bayswater and I want it!


----------



## geeky_economist

RainMaker. said:


> I've never seen Mulberry here in LA.  I'm super excited to be getting my Alexa! Hi five me! But I saw the chocolate bayswater and I want it!



I can count on my hands the number of Mulberry bags I've spotted in DC and NYC (I live in DC, and travel often to NYC where my family and many of my friends live).  If you rule out heavily touristy sites like the Met and Times Square (places where British tourists would be likely) then one hand.  

One one hand, I'm glad I don't see my bag coming and going.  On the other hand, no Mulberry bags to see being carried in the real world!


----------



## Lakrits

I spent the weekend in Stockholm moving for DS. Most of the time we spent in the apartment but a little downtown. I was more focused on moving business than Mulberry bags  but remember seeing several choc and oak Bays and an oak reg Alexa.


----------



## Ondrea

Best count ever for me today went for lunch in Reading first bag was an oak somerset satchel that had darkened down quite nicely, then I was horrified oak bays laying face down on the pavement at the outside of the restaurant putting your mulberry on the ground??   then lastly a bluberry mitzy inside the restaurant. Yummy food and nice sightings except for the neglected bays!


----------



## hulahoop

Went into the Cathedral quarter with Stanny again today, spotted an oak bays and an oak somerset tote! Thats three days in a row now I have something oak there.


----------



## numnut

Worked in London today and walked across from Waterloo, over the jubilee bridge down to The Strand : oak brymore, mitzy oak tote, a lovely tan coloured drawstring daria with gold hardwear, patent red bays and me withmy printed chocolate bays! TBH thought I would see more.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A tan coloured Daria .. did such a thing exist? (In the world of real Mulberry anyway?)


----------



## numnut

Looked real to me - it was like a dark camel/ tan colour and absolutely gorgeous. Definitely a wow bag - looked good to me.


----------



## Pinova

I saw Lakrits black Alexa Hobo today. It made me want one - even if I'm banned for the moment. 

I visited Stockholm last weekend also, and saw a choc Antony and oak Bays and Ledbury.


----------



## hulahoop

Another oak bays yesterday in the Cathedral quarter - thats 4 days in a row now Ive spotted mulberry there, and they have all been oak!


----------



## mssw157

Large choc Anthony in Dublin's Connolly Station yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Lady Farquar

hulahoop said:


> Another oak bays yesterday in the Cathedral quarter - thats 4 days in a row now Ive spotted mulberry there, and they have all been oak!



Not guilty, though I was in Lincoln today with my orange mini Mabel


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ he he! Today was the only day this week we didnt go into Castle square!


----------



## Lakrits

Had lunch with Pinova today and saw and held and felt her gorgeous ROMILLY


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw a gorgeous Oak Blenhiem at the Skin Clinic in Haywards Heath. One of the lovely nurses there complimented my Chloe Ethel.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Oh, just realised I can put that I saw a stone? Joel today - my colleague has one!!


----------



## klp0213

Saw a pretty pale pink Bays in Tesco the other day.


----------



## sjmidd

Had a great spot in weight watchers tonight. A mum and daughter (both very glam) came in and sat opposite me. I was drooling right away. Mum had gorg plum bays and daughter had a lovely pink old style, not sure of name as I've never seen one before, possibly roxy tote? I was sitting with mitzy on my lap. We started talking immediately, it was like our bags meant we were in a little club together!


----------



## Lakrits

Had lunch with Swed-ruth today, she had her gorgeous choc Mollie


----------



## TheaBerry

The oldest, most used and slightly abused oak bays at work today!


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a very dark choc Somerset messenger or satchel, not sure which, at the park with Miss M today.  It was the style that has a flap over the top rather than a zip.


----------



## Fixxxer

One black Bays and one battered oak Bays on Östermalm today... And me with my Mitzy!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

An oak e/w bay at Swindon outlet village this morning and an oak mitzy hobo in Asda this afternoon. Two in one day is a record here!


----------



## marmyte

chocolate antony and a bays (not sure what you'd call the colour, it wasn't white but it wasn't pinky nude either, it was a cream off-white) today.  felt really slobby myself: the weather wasn't looking great and i decided it wasn't a patent bays day but i didn't want to take oak phoebe out either so i just had an old scruffy non-mulberry with me and got shown up by the mulberries i saw!


----------



## klp0213

Beautiful well patina'd oak Bays in TK Maxx yesterday.


----------



## shopaholicmum

I went to the Rewind festival in Henley yesterday and saw at least 7 Black Anthonys and 2 Oak, also 2 Oak Seth bags


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Two regular oak alexas (one in Mulberry at HOF), an oak effie and a chocolate ledbury....and I think I caught sight of a hot pink coloured patent bays


----------



## Lakrits

I was in Stockholm today with DD, she had not yet seen DS's apartment  since he moved there a week ago. It was great to see him and give him a big hug, we only had an hour with him when we took a coffee, put up a new lamp in the hall. And I saw he had 4 packs of pot noodles (annaswe !)  

We also spent some hours down town, out of my memory we saw

a gorgeous vintage tan congo troutbag
a black reg Alexa
vintage mole troutbag
3 oak Bays
oak small Dan messenger


----------



## annaswe

Lakrits said:


> I was in Stockholm today with DD, she had not yet seen DS's apartment  since he moved there a week ago. It was great to see him and give him a big hug, we only had an hour with him when we took a coffee, put up a new lamp in the hall. *And I saw he had 4 packs of pot noodles* (annaswe !)
> 
> We also spent some hours down town, out of my memory we saw
> 
> a gorgeous vintage tan congo troutbag
> a black reg Alexa
> vintage mole troutbag
> 3 oak Bays
> oak small Dan messenger



Ha ha, what did I say? Would guess you'll be posting him a packet of multivits to keep "skörbjugg" away (no idea what that is called in English)


----------



## wulie

annaswe said:


> Ha ha, what did I say? Would guess you'll be posting him a packet of multivits to keep "skörbjugg" away (no idea what that is called in English)


 
Scurvy!


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

annaswe said:


> Ha ha, what did I say? Would guess you'll be posting him a packet of multivits to keep *"skörbjugg"* away (no idea what that is called in English)



What a cool word!


----------



## annaswe

wulie said:


> Scurvy!



I learn something new every day


----------



## Lakrits

annaswe said:


> Ha ha, what did I say? Would guess you'll be posting him a packet of multivits to keep "skörbjugg" away (no idea what that is called in English)


 
Thanks for the tip


----------



## marmyte

i saw a bag twin today!  was out in london with my black patent bays and another one walked past me.  very nice it was too, well cared for.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A claret (?) bays on a lady walking past my place of work...I couldn't stare too much as I almost crashed the car!


----------



## mssw157

Oak Mitzy Hobo - Sunday afternoon at the playground at Newbridge House & Park in Donabate, Co Dublin. I'm always worried if I stare too much they might think I want to snatch it....lol


----------



## Lady Farquar

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> A claret (?) bays on a lady walking past my place of work...I couldn't stare too much as I almost crashed the car!



Not me Fuzzy, though I was using mine yesterday (and today), but a few miles 'up North' in Chesterfield!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Lady Farquar said:


> Not me Fuzzy, though I was using mine yesterday (and today), but a few miles 'up North' in Chesterfield!!


 
Oh no I know it wasn't you Lady F, this lady was asian/oriental looking from the quick rubbernecking I did


----------



## wulie

Well I did see two mulberries at Wolves station, but not the two I was expecting!
One was python Maggie (mine) & the other was an oak mitzy - later research revealed it to be East-West variety (quite liked the look of it IRL and no, I didn't buy one!)


----------



## MESSY

i was in hospital yesterday with dd and the mummy of the baby in the next bed had a choc seth.


----------



## Ondrea

I saw a choclate euston in Carluccio's in reading today last week I spotted a couple of mulberry's there too. Same taste in food and bags as me!


----------



## annaswe

Saw a black alexa hobo today carried by a mum with a pram - before I realised what bag it was i tried to have an extra look as it looked gorgeous! The bag was fairly stuffed and the shape did not look as triangular as on com, the front pocked did not look as stiff  either as in store/.com either. It was actually really really lovely.


----------



## mssw157

Oak Alexa Hobo near Munchies in Dublin's IFSC at around 7:30 this morning. I had to do a double take as I didn't expect it but Mulberry oak is just hard to miss!


----------



## GemmaLouise

Oak fest in meadowhall today. E/w bays,Beatrice tote, bays and my lovely new mitzy!


----------



## Indiana

Some lip-smacking lovelies in Dundrum yesterday: Oak PVT Bays, Hazelnut Leah Messenger, Blonde Oak & Coffee Whipstitch Roxy, Smudge Putty Clutch, Rio Rosie... phew, overload!


----------



## mssw157

^^^ Not to forget a eye-wateringly beautiful darwin ginger Alana!!!  Her owner wore a fabulous matching scarf.

Also spotted in Dundrum: stone Bays (I nearly fainted!), black Roxy and OS oak Alexa. All in or around HoF.


----------



## marmyte

a chocolate bays and someone carrying two mulberries at once: a black bays and a big holdall.  don't know what the luggage was called but it was lovely.


----------



## Lakrits

A horrid fake supposed vintage black congo rucksack, very badly worn  queing at an atm.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

An OS black alexa in my local M&S in Swindon...shoved into the child's seat of a trolley


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

I was having lunch in a restaurant when a burnt orange daria went past! I'm so glad i had a window seat!


----------



## miss_mabel

I spotted a lovely Oak Roxanne in Winchester yesterday, the owner was wearing her on the shoulder with her flaps up!


----------



## mssw157

Black Seth and Black reg Alexa at lunch time on Henry Street. Either I'm getting better at this spotting malarkey or there's a glut of Mulberry bags in Dublin suddenly....


----------



## Lady Farquar

Today at Hope Show, Derbys - an oak Mitzy Tote, and an oak Ant. At Baslow -  an oak Bays.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

today in reading, black daria, oak somerset in hof.
printed oak bayswater in mango i think?

me carrying my gorgeous ruby bayswater


----------



## mhynne

saw a Black Daria Satch worn as a hobo last Saturday at Guildford Homebase. 
also an east west bayswater in the high street! 
I was cheating that day and had my Anya Hindmarch with me... :shame:


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Only one sighting today at Lacock Abbey - a dark brown/tan (chestnut?) congo bays with the flap tucked in and the buckles fully opened...looking well used...carried by a horsey looking lady


----------



## annaswe

Saw a lovely oak bays today on a lady from further down the road. This is turning in to a bit of a Mulberry street (and all oaks so far, part from mine of course)!


----------



## suzi2704

Shock, horror I saw someone in my home town of Weymouth with a Black congo Bays yesterday. I was starting to think that I was the only one who had ever heard of Mulberry in this neck of the woods but needless to say she was on holiday! If Mulberry ever decide to make an upmarket bucket and spade I'd be laughing!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lady with a choc Bays with the top flap tucked in walked past me as I left work tonight. She had come to view a flat apparently ..


----------



## appleproject

Oak bays


----------



## Lakrits

On the choir rehearsal tonight, two lovely ladies with black Daria satchel and black Joel. I had my black Alexa Hobo.


----------



## TheaBerry

What a cool choir you've joined, Lakrits!


----------



## libelle

Spotted a Buffalo Alexa at the station today! I did a double take at the bag


----------



## Lakrits

TheaBerry said:


> What a cool choir you've joined, Lakrits!


 
ha ha, thanks, the three of us are the M gang 

Saw a black Bays on a young girl when I was out on the lunch, looked so good !


----------



## shopaholicmum

In the post office today i saw a lady with what I thought was a very good high-street copy of Alexa. It was an Ink blue patent bag with silver hardware, at this point I was rather tempted until...... shock horror I saw the lock plate and it had a Mulberry tree stamped into it.... my first thought was have Mulberry bought out a new Alexa, and then.... oh dear...... then i noticed the "leather tag" hanging off the side of the bag (why on earth would you keep that on there anyway?!) and noticed other things wrong with it (straps placed higher up etc)  
This women looked very confident in the way she was carrying herself and I don't think she thought it was fake but.... why oh why would she be silly enough to buy a fake Alexa in a colour and leather it was never even made in? You think she would have done her homework first.
I nearly asked her where she bought her Alexa lookalike from - but didn't have the guts


----------



## shopaholicmum

I've just remembered...... whilst I was in London at the weekend I saw the most amazing Daria hobo in what looked like a dark oak leather (like patinad NVT in colour). It looked very real and i'm wondering if it was bought at a Mulberry sample sale or something. I was eyeing the bag up, over my shoulder as I walked away! I was really, really  :greengrin:


----------



## Lakrits

On my way home from work today I saw a young mother carrying an OS Alexa oak.

And at work the same collegue that has the horrid Antony fake from Thailand, she had another dark brown fake hobo model that I don't recall the real name of.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

At Cabot Circus today, a chocolate roxy squashed flat by being carried on the wearer's shoulder, a large coated canvas black roxy tote, a mother & daughter with matching oak bays, the daughter had the shimmy/dog tag keyring attached to hers and an oak phoebe.  Plus....a lady buying a regular plum alexa in HOF


----------



## MESSY

saw  a gorgeous black goat bays today with silver h/w in john lewis


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

An oak e/w bays at Swindon outlet village today


----------



## Loopylou157

I saw a raspberry spaz bays (with the flap tucked in) on a lovely looking lady in St Albans today. 

I also saw a lady with an OS oak Alexa at the pool where I'm a receptionist the other day. It looked so nice! x


----------



## TheaBerry

Oak Mitzy tote on my friend. Black Daria satchel when driving home. Oak Ant, very newlooking at a shop in town. 

Three in one day, must be a record!!


----------



## marmyte

i lost count of how many bays i saw at bluewater this afternoon, plus a couple of ants.


----------



## mssw157

Mulberry Boutique accessories launch in Brown Thomas Dublin yesterday:
several oak Alexas, a couple of black Alexas, a gorgeous black Bayswater and a super pretty coconut rio Rosy. 
Plus a very chic young woman carrying a Hermes - I'm not clued in on the styles but could have been a Birkin.


----------



## MESSY

battered and squashed oak bays in trolly in waitrose yesterday


----------



## TheaBerry

Wallet, choc bays and an unknown Mulberry (thick straps, oval plaque with Mulberry tree on one side, zip on the other side, made me think of somerset tote, but wasn't that!).


----------



## Vain Jane

Much loved oak Ledbury at the farm shop yesterday.....black Seth in John Lewis today.


----------



## mssw157

Rouge noir Mitzy messenger on girl outside coffee shop on Dublin's Talbot Street at lunch time.


----------



## cmaec

Ginger Alana in Dundrum today!!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Blonde Annie in Salisbury cathedral, oak ledbury in M&S and a gorgeous oak somerset satchel (?) and black somerset purse on a lovely TPF'ers mother


----------



## bag*mad*bags

a black bays and mustardy coloured roxy a4 tote in southampton west quey this morning.


----------



## tortoiseperson

Black pebbled Mitzy hobo worn by a tallish dark-haired girl getting off a train at London Victoria station yesterday morning.  Looked much nicer IRL than on .com.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

I lost count of the Mulberrys I spotted out/about at Bicester today.

Unfortunately & surprisingly quite a few were fake Alexas.

My favourite was an oldie.........a patinated Ochre Rosemary!


----------



## cmaec

^^^^^ sounds divine Ellie.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Mulberry heaven at Chatsworth yesterday....
lots of reg Ants in black, choc & mainly oak
couple of large Ants
oak Joel
oak Somerset Hobo
Black Roxanne
Choc Bays
Black printed ledbury (or poss EW - was driving past her at the time!!)
Somerset messenger in a beigey colour
and my Navy Joel!!


----------



## tiggernic

Oh my god I saw a really dirty looking nude snakeskin alexa today, It looked really battered


----------



## Loopylou157

I saw a lady with an ink splodge (!) oak bayswater yesterday in Hitchin. It looked so lovely! First time I have seen one in real life. I think I get why everyone liked them so much now. xx


----------



## klp0213

Saw a small oak Antony at the hospital the other day.  Then at M&S today I spotted a choc E/W Bays on a very pregnant woman who looked miserable, bless her, and a rouge noir Mitzy messenger on another woman.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Today at Chatsworth:-
- lovely Seth in Choc
- large oak Ant
- printed oak Bays
- oak Ledbury
- a fair few regular Ants, to go along with my Burgundy one!!


----------



## Lakrits

Not really what to post about on here, but today I have seen three fakes  Two of my collegues has fakes and we had lunch at the same time, and when I was getting my lunch I saw a hideous one that wanted to be Mulberry, but a model I have never seen.


----------



## GemmaLouise

Oak bays and pink leopard Alexa in Meadowhall this afternoon.


----------



## annaswe

Two brown bays today, really nice. And same expecience as Lakrits, seen lots and lots of fake Mulberries lately, bays, alexa, annie, the list goes on...


----------



## pamster

Saw a Black EW Bays and a lovely Daria Hobo at Wickford station and then a well loved oak bays at Liverpool Street


----------



## TheaBerry

Oak Brynmore on a lady in her 30's today.


----------



## geeky_economist

I never, ever spot Mulberry on the street, so was very excited by several sightings in NYC this weekend:

(1) Black Bays at Upper West Side Tani shoe store.
(2) Ink Alexa (fake? I hope so, because the postman's lock was badly tarnished - hope mine hold up better than that!) on a girl riding a bike through Central Park.
(3) Black Emmy on the Upper West Side this morning - I've never seen one in real life before - very pretty!


----------



## Lakrits

Out for lunch today, saw a black Antony and a tan Joni, both looked good to me


----------



## TheaBerry

Spotted down the corridors at uni what I think was the side of a choc Bays in the crook of the arm of a fellow student. My friend also thought see saw it, but she recognized the lock. So either a genuine or a fake one!


----------



## Loopylou157

I spotted another OS Oak Alexa at the pool where I work on Monday night. It looked rather lovely and the owner seemed very relaxed about placing it on the floor. Maybe that's why it looked to lovely a smooshy!! xx


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous oak Bayswater on the Drogheda to Dublin train this morning.


----------



## annaswe

in town today, a few oak bays some really battered and some better looked after, a really worn in oak rosy and a lovely burnt orange daria satchel on a young woman dressed in black and matching orange bracelet, she looked fab with her bag!


----------



## ratrat

Spotted OL reg Alexa in magazine (photo is from 'Milan trends')


----------



## Lakrits

A beautiful vintage cognac congo satchel on a woman that turned out to be the younger sister of one of my collegues !


----------



## numnut

Lady Farquar said:


> Today at Chatsworth:-
> - lovely Seth in Choc
> - large oak Ant
> - printed oak Bays
> - oak Ledbury
> - a fair few regular Ants, to go along with my Burgundy one!!


 
I love Chatsworth - especially the cream teas! Went a few weeks ago


----------



## marmyte

i lost count of how many i saw today: mostly bays (oak, grey patent are the ones which spring to mind) but also a black ew bays and a black ledbury.  glad i had my patent bays with me as the heavens opened on oxford street at about 4:30pm.  fortunately i was also safe in selfridges at the time trying on a lily


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a choc North/South Somerset tote worn as a messenger by a very pregnant lady.  Think I saw a black Antony as well, but the owner was turning round a corner and I couldn't get a good look!


----------



## marmyte

tons of roxys today!  chocolate, black and oak several times, but one of the oaks was a bit battered.  also saw an oak alexa, a black seth and a small grey bag - don't know what the style is called but it was a small shoulder bag with a postman's lock (wasn't a bays clutch), looked very different after all the roxys i'd seen!


----------



## cocopops

It's very rare for me to see any Mulberry's around but this evening I saw an oak Mitzy Hobo in Sainsburys.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

I saw this beautiful black OS alexa in HoF on thursday! Funnily enough i was trying one on at the time!


----------



## Lakrits

In Stockholm for a great wedding during the weekend. Today when in the city for a short while saw several oak Bays, choc printed Bays, black reg Alexa, Large oak Mitzy Hobo, Black Antony and a couple of vintage M bags. And also a black and a choc Annie, rare to see two in 10 minutes time.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was having lunch with my charges in the tea room at their grandparents estate the other day .. when a lady walked in with an oak Ant. I was muchly excited!! 

Also saw white Mitzy messenger, battered oak Rosy, ink regular Alexa as I sat in my car at work waiting for a taxi to take me to get my train down south. Then saw an oak Effie at the station.

On the way back, I changed trains in Edinburgh & was walking behind a man who was carrying some sort of Scotchgrain holdall!


----------



## wulie

I saw one I saw one I saw one!!!! 
Oak mitzy hobo in Wolverhampton town centre today - yes really!!!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Large oak Antony with really dark patina and a regular oak Alexa (only my 2nd ever sighting of Alexa!) in M&S in Swindon


----------



## Lakrits

Now I remember, yesterday I also saw a giant mole Scothcgrain holdall, carried by a elegant woman. And also a black Somerset Hobo.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak anotony and grey daria  in west quey


----------



## geeky_economist

I never see Mulberry in DC, but yesterday was checking out at Saks behind a lovely woman and her daughter - the mum was carrying a lovely teal Darwin darling, I don't know the name of the model (large front pocket, zipper tassel) but it was very pretty.


----------



## TheaBerry

A superexciting day yesterday. A large black Ant and a Mitzy messenger oak on two friends shopping for Italian red wine, later a plum Bays First time I've seen a colourful Mulberry up here, mostly choc/black and some oak around..


----------



## geeky_economist

geeky_economist said:


> I never see Mulberry in DC, but yesterday was checking out at Saks behind a lovely woman and her daughter - the mum was carrying a lovely teal Darwin darling, I don't know the name of the model (large front pocket, zipper tassel) but it was very pretty.



Identified - a Smithfield.


----------



## mssw157

Blueberry Bays clutch on the train to work this morning.


----------



## TheaBerry

Oak bays on a girl I go to class with, very newlooking. I want mine even more now!! Only 4 weeks to go luckily.


----------



## marmyte

lots and lots of bays now that i work in the heart of the city.  plus many ledburys.  seen a handful of roxys, an a4 roxy and a butter alexa (nice to see something a bit different, though i can hardly talk as i tote my patent bays around every day!  luckily i have casual friday so might bust out chocolate phoebe...)


----------



## annaswe

lots and lots and lots of bays in Sthlm yesterday- oak, black, ginger, grey sludge, and a black east west bays.


----------



## GemmaLouise

Waaaay too many to mention in central London this week!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i saw tons of mulberry in london yesterday
oak bays
black bays
mitzy messengers
mitzy hobos
lipstick pink bays clutch
oak alexas
oak roxanne


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Large Choc Ant in my local Asda last night. I almost fainted .. it is NOT the kinda place you see Mulberry


----------



## marmyte

saw a lovely brynmore as i was walking towards london bridge this evening  (again saw a slew of bays/ew bays/ledbury today around the city).


----------



## tiggernic

Saw a type of somerset messenger bag today... hadn't seen one before


----------



## miss_mabel

I saw 2 yesterday in my little town lee-on-solent! Unheard of! A little oak Ledbury and a large black Ant


----------



## aimond

Mulberry-fest today. Saw a lady at my daughter's bag with a Black think it might have been a Bays or EW Bays. 

Then went to white rose shopping centre in Leeds and saw a lady with an Oak Roxanne, lady in Debenhams with Choc Ant and a lady in M&S with mouse grey satchel


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Saw a pregnant lady near my work today in a huge maxi dress, carrying a teeny weeny oak Rosemary!


----------



## GemmaLouise

bag*mad*bags said:


> i saw tons of mulberry in london yesterday
> oak bays
> black bays
> mitzy messengers
> mitzy hobos
> lipstick pink bays clutch
> oak alexas
> oak roxanne



Wonder if that was my black bays!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Oh really hee hee
On the tube?


----------



## marmyte

still lots of bays today but casual friday in the city saw some mitzys come out of the woodwork!  spotted a black hobo and oak messenger


----------



## GemmaLouise

bag*mad*bags said:


> Oh really hee hee
> On the tube?



Yup but did have a pink suitcase too!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

mmmmm didnt notice a pink suit case??? still may have been you though! i was a bit scared on the tube lol im a country girl at hear and was a bit like a alien in the big city!!


----------



## GemmaLouise

bag*mad*bags said:


> mmmmm didnt notice a pink suit case??? still may have been you though! i was a bit scared on the tube lol im a country girl at hear and was a bit like a alien in the big city!!



That's like me but now I'm working in Manchester and spending time in London I'm loving the city life. Although I still love living in the country.


----------



## TheaBerry

Very grainy bays spotted at work today (seen it many times before though).


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

on fearne and perez hilton i spotted: 
-grey pantent bays
-gingerbread fringed daria satchel
-steel neely (small one)
-red neely (big one)


----------



## bag*mad*bags

I know I love watching her show just to spot the mulberrys


----------



## marmyte

saw an oak phoebe today, not seen one which isn't mine out and about before.


----------



## tiggernic

Orange Daria in the M&S naughty section


----------



## morgan20

Beautiful brown printed east/west Bays near HOF in Croydon - The lady carrying it was very stylish!


----------



## annaswe

3 black bays at the polling station this morning, a black e/w bays and an OS oak alexa in the supermarket - it must have been carrying a heavy load as it was hanging heavily on the lock giving the bag an odd shape


----------



## Lakrits

A navy large trout bag some day ago, very rare.


----------



## klp0213

Saw a black buffalo regular Alexa last week, but can't remember where I was!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Small oak Ant at Glasgow airport this morning. Think they had just come off the same Dublin flight as my mum 

Nasty fake Elgin last night in Sainsburys. The woman saw my Daria in the trolley (it sits in the kiddie seat haha!) & smiled at me .. then I saw her horror & walked away as fast as I could


----------



## blivlien

I saw a camel metallic leopard leather bays at paddington earlier! it looked lovely


----------



## Slowhand

I walked up behind a smart young  lady wearing a very old and worn Alana & her friend with a plastic Roxy inspired bag.
I over took them and walked in front swinging my Oak Roxanne - how sad is that


----------



## annaswe

Slowhand said:


> I walked up behind a smart young  lady wearing a very old and worn Alana & her friend with a plastic Roxy inspired bag.
> *I over took them and walked in front swinging my Oak Roxanne *- how sad is that



And rightly so


----------



## Lakrits

Black Antony on a woman today.


----------



## ilovemulberry73

I saw a oak bays and a oak o/s alexa on a quick 20mins shopping sprint at Castlepoint in Bournemouth.


----------



## Fixxxer

Oak Bays in Globen Shoppingcentre today.


----------



## umamanikam

Black bays in ASDA preston today .


----------



## figarogirl

An abundance of mulberrys today at Bicester.....

Oak Alexa
Oak Ostrich Bayswater - looked stunning
Butterscotch colour bayswater
A few Oak Mitzy messengers

Fake Chocolate Roxy


----------



## marmyte

lots today!  greater variety because i ended up in the west end after work:

oak mitzy messenger
black alexa
oak OS alexa
lots of bays - RN, black and a few more i now can't remember
nude alexa with rosegold hardware... looked nicely creased but clearly treasured because it didn't look to be suffering from colour transfer

and a couple of ants too.


----------



## DoubleDutch

I finally saw one!! A young woman was shopping with her mum and she was carrying a lovely oak Bays! I actually followed them up the escalator to congratulate her. She looked a bit :wondering...


----------



## wulie

A Hayden shoulder bag in oak - in M&S yesterday.


----------



## Lakrits

My friend had her choc Mollie when we met for lunch today


----------



## mssw157

Fab OL Alexa at lunch time in Arnotts Dept Store. The lady carrying her wore an exquisite black dress, which seemed vaguely familiar.....


----------



## Lakrits

When going home from work yesterday I saw a young mother carrying a black large Antony.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

figarogirl said:


> An abundance of mulberrys today at Bicester.....
> 
> Oak Alexa
> *Oak Ostrich Bayswater* - looked stunning
> Butterscotch colour bayswater
> A few Oak Mitzy messengers
> 
> Fake Chocolate Roxy


 
Have they made them in oak? The only ones I have seen are the rank fake ones on ebay  

Saw a black Bays as I left work tonight!


----------



## tiggernic

^^LMM I love your new avatar... made me chuckle


----------



## TheaBerry

Choc bays on a lady while I was at work yesterday! Looked nice, both the bag and the lady =)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

tiggernic said:


> ^^LMM I love your new avatar... made me chuckle


 
 I love it too


----------



## figarogirl

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Have they made them in oak? The only ones I have seen are the rank fake ones on ebay
> 
> Saw a black Bays as I left work tonight!



I thought that when I saw it, Prob was fake, but looked really good though!


----------



## blivlien

net a porter had an oak ostrich exclusive! was it this you saw? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48171


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw an Oak Printed Bays, Purple Canvas Bays, Green Spaz E/W, Choc Antony, Oak Phoebe and a Black Mitzy Hobo in Bluewater today! Also saw an Oak Daria Hobo which I assumed was fake as I don't think these were made?


----------



## zooba

Las Vegas - young lady with a NVT bayswater.  Actually stopped her to talk Mulberry. Squee- another Mulberry lover in the USA


----------



## klp0213

Saw a small oak Antony, large choc Antony and choc E/W Bays at the chocolate festival today.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

blivlien said:


> net a porter had an oak ostrich exclusive! was it this you saw? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48171


 
Ahh yes - had forgotten about that one - apologies!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I saw mother and daughter with cognac (?) bays and nude plonge lambskin bow bays in the Potteries Shopping Centre in Stoke-on-Trent today.....such a rarity!


----------



## charliefarlie

I was at the gym this morning and thinking to myself that I could use my Purple Shimmy as a gym bag. 2 minutes later a lady walked in clutching a red spaz long locked purse and a purple shimmy tote - must be a sign!


----------



## geeky_economist

zooba said:


> Las Vegas - young lady with a NVT bayswater.  Actually stopped her to talk Mulberry. Squee- another Mulberry lover in the USA



Weirdly, I'm headed to Las Vegas (for the first time) for a wedding this week.  Will pack a Mulberry just so I have a chance of being spotted.  (I almost used this wedding as an excuse to buy myself a Mulberry clutch but bought myself a dress to wear instead)


----------



## MiniMabel

Oak E/W Bayswater being clutched tightly against it's owner!


----------



## TheaBerry

Barnaby oak and Bays black in the nicest clothes shop where I live.
Good place for Mulberry sightings. 

Got talking to one of the SAs yesterday, and she was a Mulberry fan too! She had (went and got it, to show me) a large slouchy messenger style oak bag (had it in purple too) with three front pockets with zipped details on. Anyone know what that might be?


----------



## Tote Girl

OS Oak Alexa on Docklands Light Railway this morning


----------



## redspark

Black Alexa on (ahem) Blair Waldorf in last night's Gossip Girl


----------



## tiggernic

A really, really lovely printed oak bays at boots lancome counter


----------



## Lakrits

When out for lunch today I saw a lady with a black scotchgrain vintage model and another woman with black large Antony.


----------



## Fixxxer

Oak Bays on a woman who was riding the elevator with me today. We smiled at each other when we discovered that we both carried Mulberry...


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw a black Ledbury today. Now I'm in love


----------



## tiggernic

Fearne cotton on itv2 has neely in red and steel! Greedy guts


----------



## mssw157

Choc Piccadilly in Zara Henry Street at lunch time. Well I never! Who'd have thunk?


----------



## Indiana

And a beautiful oak Bays in Penneys in Dundrum.


----------



## TheaBerry

Happy Sighting Day, today! 
A black Mulberry with oval plaque and long handles, no idea what it's called. 
Then oak Mitzy tote with handles folded in and as messenger, on my friend when she came by at work. 
Black Daria hobo. 
My friend texted to say she saw a congolike chocolate Bays on a nice lady an hour later. 
Also saw a oak-like shoulder bag with one shoulder strap with wound metal holes, and some zipper details. Could be the same sesason as the bag I mentioned earlier this week.


----------



## GemmaLouise

Stood at Huddersfield train station this morning and was very shocked to see a black bays, choc bays AND black mabel hobo (I NEVER see Mulberries anywhere local to me!)


----------



## wulie

Cerise Daria Hobo in Telford yesterday lunchtime!


----------



## TheaBerry

OS oak Alexa at work today, first one (not including the plum one I saw at uni last week or so).


----------



## K-Mac

I just got the November issue of Glamour through and on page 176 there is a picture of what looks like a red alexa!

It's listed at £495 which must be an error (especially when you look at Mulberry's current pricing structure!)


----------



## figarogirl

blivlien said:


> net a porter had an oak ostrich exclusive! was it this you saw? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48171



Yes, this was it! amazing!


----------



## tiggernic

Not as many as u might think in central london today... an orange daria satchel, an oak anthony and an oak lily


----------



## MESSY

large choc ant, oak bays black alexa oak long locked purse in trafford this afternoon


----------



## pamster

a RN Mitzy Messenger outside Westfield


----------



## Tarababe

Black Printed East West Bays, Black Bays and Oak well loved Bays all on colleagues from the company I work for.

Oak bays on a woman in the airport at Manchester.

No wonder I like Bays!!!!!


----------



## madmadmo

Two bays, one printed the other plain both oak when shopping in Morrisons


----------



## Lakrits

During the weekend in south of sweden, when in Kristianstad I saw a printed oak Bays, looked lovely.

And my fellow choir girls had their black Daria satchel and black Joel with them !


----------



## klp0213

Saw a heavily pregnant woman carrying a choc North/South Somerset tote in IKEA the other day.  I've seen her before, too!  Then spotted a large choc Antony in Tesco.


----------



## MESSY

a huge roxy tote in black patent in trafford today  and the woman looked amazing with it. even tho is was a giant


----------



## Indiana

Gorgeous beat-up oak Roxy with straps all undone & flapping in Liffey Valley.  Looked fab and made me want one BAD!


----------



## jaydee71

I cannot believe how many Mulberry's I saw in Uxbridge during a lunch hour - Red E/W Bayswater (not sure if was real mind) choc Roxanne and choc Antony


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Mitzy tote on a lady in Boots in the west end of Glasgow. 

Black Mitzy on a lady who walked past me in the underpass near my work - couldnt tell if it was the medium hobo or the messenger with the strap shortened as her coat was kinda hanging over the top!


----------



## marmyte

still seeing lots mulberries around the city: bays, ledburys, ew bays and roxys... but two sightings in the last week have stuck out at me.  lovely steel neely - this bag is really growing on me, and the person wearing it looked great - and on monday an oxblood daria satchel.  sorry if it was you, i'm aware that i stopped and stared but that colour just looks better and better every time i see it!


----------



## metalic glove

oak mitzy tote in Trafford Centre last night


----------



## Lakrits

Black e/w Bays when going for lunch today.


----------



## Annnie

I spotted check scarves on almost every girl at my university


----------



## ShetlandLass

I saw one I saw one!!!!! At Sumburgh Airport!!!!!!

Choco Bays - very well worn. Th lady carrying her turned to me (carrying Oak Bays) and said "good taste" !!!

Totally the moat exiting thing that has ever happened to me at Sburgh!!

X


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw one too!! A mum at the information meeting at DS's  secundary school carried a oak Bayswater. I wanted to follow her to have a closer look, but DH wouldn't have it


----------



## marmyte

gorgeous red neely on the north side of london bridge this morning.  chocolate bays this evening (oh and there's a chocolate bays which gets on my train every morning) and a bottle green ledbury/ew bays (still awful at telling the difference!)

i'm still dreaming of the oxblood daria, though.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A stone/pebble (?) regular mabel and a plum margaret zip around purse on a "yummy mummy" at Westonbirt Arboretum yesterday


----------



## bag*mad*bags

a black bays in rush west quey when i was having my hair done


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Small oak antony, large black coated canvas roxy tote, oak bays, oak blenheim, oak somerset, rouge noir mitzy messenger, pink leopard regular alexa (on mum) and blueberry wrinkled patent medium mitzy hobo (on daughter) in Cabot Circus Bristol today


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Yesterday in Glasgow - black Mitzy messenger, RN Mitzy messenger, gorgeous pink leopard OS Alexa with matching purse, oak Bays & a lady who came into the salon while I was waiting to have my facial, carrying a black Daria hobo.


----------



## MESSY

went to a childs party today with dd and mummys sat in the corner had  black mitzy messenger, reg black mabel, RN daria hobo and reg ink alexa that was where i was sat i couldnt see the others lol


----------



## IWantANewBag

Sounds like you were surrounded by some very yummy mummies, lol. Xx


----------



## klp0213

Saturday in Belfast I spotted four Mulberry bags in the space of 10 minutes:  oak Roxy and oak small Antony walking together to lunch; regular OL Alexa on a young woman (omg that bag was stunning!); then oak Bays with matching long locked purse on a very stylish mum in Paperchase.


----------



## Lakrits

On my weekend trip to Paris there was a young girl carrying a red goatskin Mabel, we were on the same flight both ways. On the airport on the way home I saw a woman with an oak Annie. While in Paris I saw an oak reg Alexa, I think that was all. The number of LV bags on the other side were countless  Longchamp was also very popular.


----------



## mssw157

Black Bays at lunch time on Talbot Street...


----------



## annaswe

Saw an oak (?) drew tote on a very chic lady outside our local vet - first time I've seen anyone carrying one. It actually looked really nice, she was also dressed in a lovely shearling jacket, matching oak boots and topped it off nicely with a Porshe...


----------



## tiggernic

What looks like a bright red OS Alexa on pgs 176, 178-9 of Glamour mag this month. 

_Another _colourway!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was on my hands & knees by the checkout in M&S this morning (my youngest charge decided to chuck his toy car UNDER the checkout conveyor belt!!) & looked up as I got up, to see a well used Oak Bays above my head! I had to apologise to the lady incase she thought I was some nutter crawling around on the floor


----------



## Loopylou157

Oak Mitzy Messenger and an Oversized Oak Alexa today in Hitchin. x


----------



## Lakrits

A black congo Celia on a collegue today, and a black Bays when walking home from work.


----------



## TheaBerry

Well cared for oak Elgin on my way home from uni, seen it a few times in the morning too, when owner is walking her son to school. 

Oak bays when driving to pick up BF from work an hour later. Never seen that one before. Means there is a total of 3 oak bays' in my town!


----------



## annaswe

burnt orange (?) bays clutch at ds' parents evening.


----------



## MESSY

Butter alexa yesterday on a lady with matching butter coloured brogues in Manchester, oversized alexa oak on a lady running into house of Fraser, oak bays. Managed to spot a few as I ran into mulberry store


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Black Ant on new BBC Three series Lip Service the other night. It's set in Glasgow .. which is why I watched it really.


----------



## Lakrits

A black and a choc Bays in the city today.


----------



## Tarababe

Oak Bays in awful condition in Fenwick's. Looked like something was spilled inside.

Purple patent Mabel like the one orangeproject got but looked bigger as was on the shoulder, again in fenwick's.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

LOADSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS at Bicester - I can't even remember them all!  Oak reg alexa, mouse grey daria hobo, several antonys, loads of oak, choc & black bays, 2 oak & 1 black roxy, oak somerset shoulder, oak somerset tote (?) with messenger strap, red elgin (?? didn't know they did them but it looked real from what I could see!), blonde (?) somerset tote, black roxy a4 tote, choc phoebe, oak & chocolate seths, choc e/w bays...that's all I can remember


----------



## Tweetinat

Pristine chocolate Ledbury in the John Lewis restaurant in Cambridge.


----------



## shopaholicmum

Yesterday I saw a beautiful black Daria satchel in White stuff, Marlborough and a large choc Ant on the High St.


----------



## JazzyJay

I go to pilates in Marlborough on a Friday SHM, although you wouldn't have spotted me as I had my LV viva cite! Someone in the class before me has a vintage navy large trout, and last week someone in my class, who must be new or had swapped from another class, had a mauve ledbury, a congo heart purse and a congo organiser.


----------



## tiggernic

A well patina'd oak bayswater in Bedford yesterday


----------



## mssw157

OS black Alexa at Dublin's IFSC CHQ building at lunch time.


----------



## lola73

^^^Don't you mean two black Alexas and an OL Alexa mssw??? Lol.


----------



## klp0213

Not a single real Mulberry today... instead a nasty replica hazlenut Leah for sale in Topshop and a replica black Phoebe for sale in TK Maxx.


----------



## mssw157

lola73 said:


> ^^^Don't you mean two black Alexas and an OL Alexa mssw??? Lol.


 

My mistake!  I can only explain it by my continued excitement at spotting other Mulberry lovers and their bags!!


----------



## callmehawk

Two weekends ago I saw an oak Alexa at a mall in Denver, CO.  Only the second Mulberry I've ever seen IRL and the other is my own Bays.  I did an honest to goodness double-take when I saw it!


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw a beautiful Oak Effie while taking DS home from the park. It is only the second Mulberry I have spotted in my town (other one was an Oak Mitzy Messenger). Funnily enough I have been using my Oak Effie today!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I'm pretty sure I saw a girl carrying on her shoulder an oak rosemary with flaps up  yesterday in Swindon - I couldn't look too much as I was driving...


----------



## elvisfan4life

saw a lady with an oak ant- in a really dodgy looking area of sheffield yesterday and lots of mulberry in Nottingham at the weekend


----------



## Lakrits

Saw a lady with a Daria Hobo in black at Brussels airport yesterday evening. Not a single M-bag in Brussels apart from that one, there is no M-shop either as far as I could see on .com


----------



## Lakrits

Now I remember seeing an os oak Alexa on the airport going away on monday night. It looked really nice, first time I spotted one in use actually.


----------



## annaswe

I saw an OS oak alexa yesterday - only the third "live" alexa I've seen (not counting my own two that is), all been OS and oak... must be the most popular choice here!


----------



## Lakrits

I have seen several oak reg Alexas in Sweden and one reg ink before. First time for an OS though.


----------



## geeky_economist

callmehawk said:


> Two weekends ago I saw an oak Alexa at a mall in Denver, CO.  Only the second Mulberry I've ever seen IRL and the other is my own Bays.  I did an honest to goodness double-take when I saw it!



I have the same problem.  I see Mulberry so rarely that I do a giant double-take when there's a rare sighting!


----------



## Lakrits

There is a bag shop next to my office, since some days back the have a quite exact (cheap) copy of a printed Bays in the window, only with a shoulder strap and a zipped pocket on the backside. I am upset everyday when I see it. It comes in black or oak


----------



## steph22

A couple of weeks ago I saw an Oak Alexa Satchel at the Chill Factor, Manchester. I was also there with my Black Alexa Satchel so we were like twins (but not identical)!


----------



## mssw157

Another regular black Alexa in Zara on Henry Street at lunch time. Two at a time - must be pretty rare around here....


----------



## Lakrits

Saw a black Joel on my way home from work today.


----------



## S44MHY

Noooo can't put mabel on the floor!


----------



## imysworld

Saw a lady with a oversized yellow/mustard alexa outside a public toilet in Cornwall, first time I have seen someone using one! Tried to take a photo but I didn't get my phone out in time 

Yay x


----------



## Lakrits

Saw a young woman with an oak Bays on small walk in the city this afternoon.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

It was oaky day in Glasgow today. Oak Somerset hobo, oak e/w Bays on a lady standing right in the middle of the doorway having a show & tell session with her shopping & a friend,  as I tried to get out of Crabtree & Evelyn & an oak Bays on Buchanan St in Glasgow too. Not many .. but lots of oak! (You can tell it was not raining today!!)


----------



## imysworld

Saw a young woman on holiday i think , in newquay, cornwall with a oak alexa outside a fancy dress shop


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Gorgeous purple antique mabel in Winchester


----------



## tiggernic

Saw an absolutley gorgeous turquoise mitzy today. Couldn't stop staring, it made me want one.


----------



## Loopylou157

A lady came into the salon with a gorgeous battered Oak Elgin. A bag I had never considered before........


----------



## wulie

An oak bays in Wolves town centre this afternoon - was being carried very snugly under-arm but I think it was a real one rather than a wannabe!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Passed a lady with an oak Roxanne when I was in the taxi on the way to get my train to Northumberland this morning.


----------



## Lakrits

Spotted an oak Bays from a little distance today, it looked real as far as I could see.


----------



## ditzyfordaria

I got called out on carrying Mulberry today. First time ever. And as I seriously doubt she's on TPF (though who knows!), I'll post on her behalf.

"Lady came into where I work rocking a gorgeous burnt orange Daria satchel. She browsed some Coach bags for no more than five minutes and left no doubt feeling superior with her purse of choice!"


----------



## MESSY

Lovely black daria hobo and large oak ant I spotted on the way out of the gym and I had a walt Disney tote lol


----------



## Wordsworth

Oversized Alexa on the DLR platform at London City Airport, around 9am on Tues 26 Oct. Only got a brief glimpse, it was either ink or grape!


----------



## klp0213

Saw a black Antony (couldn't see if large or small as the lady was walking away with the bag on her opposite hip!) in Bloomfield Shopping Center and a yummy choc Bays in Tesco the other day.


----------



## TheaBerry

Yesterday: emerald sludge bays clutch, on this gallery owner in town. 
Choc bays in a fitting room, the woman came out to look in the mirror, I immediately saw her bays. 
Black mitzy messenger on a woman with her child buying halloween stuff.

Today: Black bays with gold hardware, not sure which leather though. Think she noticed my Daria too =) We were both buying wine!


----------



## Flossie

So many Bayswaters in Edinburgh today, especially oak .


----------



## sme99

Saw a gorgeous congo brown Bayswater in Witney yesterday (sorry if description is incorrect, not au fait with the Mulberry lingo yet!).


----------



## MESSY

Saw a poor peeling RN daria hobo yesterday and wondered if the owner was aware of the quality issues


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A very used oak annie with some ink stains in a small cafe in Charvil, Berks yesterday


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was waiting to go into the bank this morning .. standing outside the British Heart Foundation shop .. & there in the window was a small black Ant bag.  I went in & asked them if they could let me have a look at it & the man got it down for me. He went "Oh dear .. that's a lot .." .. & I thought OMG how much do they have it up for. 

£24.99!!!! 

Sadly though .. it had the infamous 026904 number in it .. so I explained to the people working there that the bag is fake & had it not been I would have given them waaaaaaaaay more than they were asking for it. I felt bad for spoiling their day .. but thought they should know.


----------



## MiniMabel

Fake Bayswater, and genuine oak Brooke.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

black daria in reading yesterday


----------



## geeky_economist

Mulberry for Sanity: Oak Bays spotted at the Jon Stewart Rally for Sanity and/or Fear in DC on Saturday.


----------



## charliefarlie

It was an Oak day today! I saw an Oak Roxy by the Park, and then 2 Oak Bays and an Oak Mitzy in Brighton.


----------



## Wordsworth

Getting off the BA flight from Edinburgh at London City today - two Mulberries on the same lucky lady - tooled Bayswater (oak I think) and a small black number - didn't get a good enough look to see if it was a Ledbury or an E/W Bays. Plus it was early and I was tired.


----------



## JazzyJay

I saw a chocolate bayswater in between the legs of someone having her hair washed in Toni & Guy, Andover today. Don't see many Mulberries in Andover.


----------



## Lakrits

Today I saw one fake black Bays and one real.


----------



## Slowhand

In Waitrose in Newbury I saw my first Elgin IRL  but sadly  it was in a terrible state . I would have loved to have got my hands on it to nourish some life back into it.
Back in the car park at work I saw a lovely chocolate Phoebe.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Saw a oak roxy and a couple of antonys at Bicester today


----------



## elvisfan4life

saw an oak roxy in Sheffield in a rough area not usre if it was real - didnt want to get that close


----------



## nashi

Saw a gorgeous oaky worn in looking Elgin by the Globe in London on Wednesday. Mmm.


----------



## Indiana

Couldn't take my eyes off a heavenly oak Redford in Dundrum this morning.


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw an Oak Roxy in Sainsburys this morning.


----------



## Lakrits

I was in Stockholm today with DD. We delivered the chest of drawers to DS and had lunch together the three of us. Really lovely, havent seen DS since mid september 

Then we went downtown for the "round"

The bags I spotted:
One oak printed, two black and three oak Bays
Two mole/brandy troutbags
Oak Effie
Oak Mitzy messenger
Choc Mabel
Lipstick mini Mabel messenger
Two vintage scotchgrain models
Black congo Despatch
Tan congo Hellier
Black Daria satchel
Choc large Antony
Oak Dan small messenger
One black and one oak Elgin (rare to see two on the same day)


And NO, I did not buy anything today, only a lovely one on my friends account. I am looking forward to Bicester !


----------



## Indiana

Ooh that was lovely, Lakrits!  (My eldest has flown the nest too.  He's gone to Canada - too far to visit, sadly, for the moment anyway.)


----------



## Lakrits

Oh, thats far away !


----------



## annaswe

Lakrits said:


> I was in Stockholm today with DD. We delivered the chest of drawers to DS and had lunch together the three of us. Really lovely, havent seen DS since mid september
> 
> Then we went downtown for the "round"
> 
> The bags I spotted:
> One oak printed, two black and three oak Bays
> Two mole/brandy troutbags
> Oak Effie
> Oak Mitzy messenger
> Choc Mabel
> Lipstick mini Mabel messenger
> Two vintage scotchgrain models
> Black congo Despatch
> Tan congo Hellier
> Black Daria satchel
> Choc large Antony
> Oak Dan small messenger
> One black and one oak Elgin (rare to see two on the same day)
> 
> 
> And NO, I did not buy anything today, only a lovely one on my friends account. I am looking forward to Bicester !




Wow, Sthlm really is littered with Mulberries! I find its great to do some M spotting in one of the supermarkets we go to (in my suburb), always full of classics. Was going to ask - is your dd into Mulberry as well?


----------



## Lakrits

annaswe said:


> Wow, Sthlm really is littered with Mulberries! I find its great to do some M spotting in one of the supermarkets we go to (in my suburb), always full of classics. Was going to ask - is your dd into Mulberry as well?



She has 4 vintage scothcgrain bags that she likes a lot. I think I will give her something newer one day, but she is not that craving yet. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=5186

She had the mole bucket/duffel bag today.

Funnily I was thinking today, what if I unknowingly met you in NK store or Bjg


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Indiana said:


> Ooh that was lovely, Lakrits!  (My eldest has flown the nest too.  He's gone to Canada - too far to visit, sadly, for the moment anyway.)



Where's he residing, Indiana?



Lakrits said:


> Oh, thats far away !



Far but always near!


----------



## annaswe

Lakrits said:


> She has 4 vintage scothcgrain bags that she likes a lot. I think I will give her something newer one day, but she is not that craving yet.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=5186
> 
> She had the mole bucket/duffel bag today.
> 
> Funnily I was thinking today, what if I unknowingly met you in NK store or Bjg



One day we will bump in to each other I am sure . I was nowhere near there today though as we were in Sodertalje at Tom Tits Experiment with the children (ink alexa came as well). We should think of a secret password just in case so we don't risk accosting an "innocent" with questions about tpf...


----------



## Indiana

Vancouver, Ditzy.  And my brother has been living in Victoria for years so... 2 good reasons to head over that way!


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Indiana said:


> Vancouver, Ditzy.  And my brother has been living in Victoria for years so... 2 good reasons to head over that way!



Beautiful part of the country!

I do hope you get a chance to visit. I think Vancouver's one of our biggest tourism points. Something for everyone over there.

Hope DS is having a good time!


----------



## mum2theboys

Saw an o/s Oak Alexa in church at my sons assembly


----------



## Indiana

ditzyfordaria said:


> Beautiful part of the country!
> 
> I do hope you get a chance to visit. I think Vancouver's one of our biggest tourism points. Something for everyone over there.
> 
> Hope DS is having a good time!


 
Thanks, Ditzy.  He IS having a good time, but it would be better if he could find work... he's an engineer.  He went with his girlfriend, also an engineer, and she has found a job already, so the pressure's on!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Indiana I have cousins in Vancouver too- we could fly off to visit together and do a Thelma and Louise trip to Toronto!!!


----------



## Indiana

Elvis, what a BRILLIANT idea!!


----------



## dazzlepuff

Latest Mulberry sighting was a Black Daria on my boss yesterday! She went to London last week and enabled by me came back with a black Daria :ninja:


----------



## Lakrits

Incredible, today I saw within two minutes, two young women with a choc Bays and a black Roxy, next a lady with a black Antony.


----------



## TheaBerry

An in credibly rare sighting. At work today, an oak oldstyle bag. Long bayswater-like handles. The oldstyle congo (oooh, bad description) and a pocket or two. Looked very nice =)


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak roxanne in john lewis southampton yesterday!


----------



## klp0213

It was a day for oak in Belfast today as I spotted and E/W Bays, regular Bays and a Mitzy tote.


----------



## mich206

Saw lady with well loved bleinham in oak, had to stop and ask her as I've never seen one IRL. It was gorgoeus, also had LLP in oak lady had had them many years and never treated them just used them. Had nice chat about Mulberry , mentioned this site


----------



## MESSY

saw a oak outlet special ant, black ant, oak ant. large choc and black ants and a gorgeous oak roxy at a childs party yesterday.


----------



## mssw157

Saw a ginger Elgin in M&S on Mary Street. Unless it was a very good fake. Didn't even know that Elgin had come in ginger. The bag itself had quite a bit of rain-spotting but was still beautiful.


----------



## Lakrits

On my way home from work I saw a mole/brandy scothcgrain messenger, a very neat model that were around for maybe 3-4 years. First one I have seen apart from when they were in the store. Looked really nice.


----------



## heather123

I've seen a few here in Ireland. They are usually Bays or Roxannes. I haven't seen anything that recently tho. Ireland's dreadful financial climate has made people nervous about spending.


----------



## morgan20

Spotted a few Mulberries on the dreadful, but watchable The only way is Essex.  A rose Roxanne and a few Bays.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

aqua blue roxy on the tv programme 'the only way is essex'


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Southampton Airport last Thursday - a lady with a bashed up oak Bays & her husband (I presume) with two Mulberry clipper bags.

Last night at Southampton Airport, a lady with an oak N/S Somerset Tote .. then a lady with what looked like an ostrich velvet Daria satchel. It just looked darker than the Anthracite colour but was quite similar!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ahh I totally forgot my classic Mulberry sighting. Sat myself down at my friend's wedding on Saturday .. looked to my left & the registrar's assistant had left her bag on the bench alongside where we were sitting. 

A nice vintage congo Mulberry bag whose name escapes me!!


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a black Kensington on a posh young lady in Crawfordsburn last Sunday.  Kensington was much smaller than I thought it would be irl.  Saw a black Mabel in Tesco later that day, too.


----------



## Lakrits

On a business meeting in Stockholm today, saw one oak Bays and two black Bays.


----------



## TheaBerry

I went to a Georg Jensen event tonight, check out the designs here, absolutely lovely! http://www.georgjensenstore.co.uk/

I saw my friend with her small black Ant, another black Ant, Black bays (spotted last weekend when buying wine), black bays, oak Mitzy messenger and friend large black Ant (spotted before when they were buying wine), Daria black hobo.. and I think that was it.  =)


----------



## Tarababe

Chocolate bays on Kirstie Allsop on her TV programme Tue but only just watched it.


----------



## charliefarlie

I saw a Choc Bayswater on another visitor at Ipswich hopital, which cheered me up.


----------



## blivlien

I saw an leopard calfhair alexa on the tube and an oak ayler rio tote


----------



## pooky83

There were a few in Dublin yesterday, mostly Bays. People are still carrying designer bags there, but definitely not as many as before.

@ Thea, you're so lucky! I think GJ jewellery is gorgeous and sleek, alas I don't have any (yet!)!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

saw a gorgeous oak tooled bayswater today!


----------



## TheaBerry

*Pooky*, I agree! Love their designs =) And the designer who came to the event, Regitze Overgaard, was such a lovely lady!

Only an old oak patina'ed wallet seen when I was at work today! Not much Mulberry about my day, apart from when seeing my Mitzy hanging off the locker door


----------



## Tweetinat

Chocolate Anthony at a mother & baby group in Whaddon Monday. 

Chestnut-ty Anthony at a mother & baby group in Royston yesterday. 

Oak Mitzy in Cambridge John Lewis today.


----------



## charliefarlie

Oak Antony and a Black Georgie in Brighton today


----------



## Lakrits

Arrived to Stansted yesterday, got off the plane and saw a Daria metallic blue. Today in London I have seen loads of Mulberry bags. Oak and black Bays,  choc Roxy, oak ant, oak Mitzy, black ew bays, black scotchgrain Hellier, oak Barnaby, grape os Alexa, cant remeber any more.


----------



## lola73

A black Mitzy hobo and an oak Alexa in Edinburgh. Thought I would have seen a lot more tbh. Lovely Mulberry shop on Multrees Walk though.


----------



## Wordsworth

lola73 said:


> A black Mitzy hobo and an oak Alexa in Edinburgh. Thought I would have seen a lot more tbh. Lovely Mulberry shop on Multrees Walk though.



I was in there today with my Mulberry boots on.


----------



## kvamkvam

yesterday in my sleepy little town I spotted a oak bayswater on a lovely asian woman. I stalked her for a littlebit around the shop to get a better look


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Obviously saw loads of mulberrys in Bicester today!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A Mulberry bag on GOK WAN when he arrived in Glasgow!!!


----------



## Midlands lass

You wait for ages for a sighting then 3 come along at once!!!!! Nicely aging oak bays, choc roxy and black Antony in York yesterday. Plus a few cheepy rip off alexa styles


----------



## Lakrits

bag*mad*bags said:


> Obviously saw loads of mulberrys in Bicester today!



Yes we did !


----------



## Brookles

Black hayden tote on the bus in Leeds yesterday. (Haven't seen one IRL before, really lovely) And a black mabel messenger on my way home at Leeds train station.


----------



## elvisfan4life

black mitzy tote in manchester train station yesterday


----------



## metalic glove

Olive Araline in Sale, Manchester yesterday.


----------



## Lakrits

A lady with a black Ant on my lunch today.


----------



## viola84

Where I am from I hardly see any mulberry but today at H&M I saw I girl with a bayswater and I was shocked, I ran up to her and Said wow you have a bayswater but unfortunaly she said it was a fake from thailand


----------



## klp0213

Plum Bays and medium oak Mitzy hobo the other night in Victoria Square.  Then an oak Joelle shoulder bag today at Mount Stewart.


----------



## pamster

Saw a rather battered oak bays on the train home last night


----------



## DoubleDutch

viola84 said:


> Where I am from I hardly see any mulberry but today at H&M I saw I girl with a bayswater and I was shocked, I ran up to her and Said wow you have a bayswater but unfortunaly she said it was a fake from thailand


 
Why don't we meet and pretend it's a coincidence? We can both report have seen a Mulberry !


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

A fuschia Araline on Kate Middleton in a pic I saw the other day! 

Last weekend saw lots of Ant messengers & a Butterscotch Mabel hobo! Have only been to/from work this week so not much opportunity for Mulberry spotting!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

battered oak ant in west quey today!


----------



## klp0213

Oak Bays in Belfast today.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Bays on Argyle St in Glasgow this afternoon!


----------



## lhkuv

Large oak Antony in Sello today


----------



## viola84

DoubleDutch said:


> Why don't we meet and pretend it's a coincidence? We can both report have seen a Mulberry !



we should! but after you said you went to cf lederwaren I also went and I thought ok maybe 1 or 2 mulberry's but whaaa they have a whole range. Why do I always go to amsterdam when right in my city is one!


----------



## pooky83

Oak Bays on the girl in front of me in Sainsbury's checkout yesterday.


----------



## dazzlepuff

Black Lily on a girl clubbing last night. It didn't have much in it and looked really flat!


----------



## hulahoop

Oak e-w, choc ant, black bay and red spongy patent in the last few days around Lincoln.


----------



## kitx

tan Alexa in Starbucks in Chiswick


----------



## Tweetinat

In the same queue at John Lewis Cambridge - Black Daria Hobo (or may have been satchel, I can't remember now!) and Oak Bays with red leather dog keyring - this lady also had a red congo purse which looked like mulberry too!


----------



## dreamscapexl

Oak Alexa at school today.


----------



## kitx

Black Mitzy hobo at Farringdon train station (London) a couple hours ago and getting off at the same stop as me


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous stone goatskin Bayswater in Morrisons in the west end of Glasgow last night. The lady was also holding a Mulberry carrier ...!


----------



## alannarama

Saw a Roxanne and 3 Bayswaters coming/going from Leeds train station today

(i actually started walking faster so I could get a better look at the chocolate Bays.... yum.)


----------



## kitx

Black (looked like spongy) Bayswater...at Farringdon station again in London..and once again getting off at the same stop as me


----------



## vesna

I have NEVER seen a single Mulberry anywhere near me


----------



## mhynne

Black regular Alexa in Bangkok yesterday.. (auth)

Lots of fakes in the markets!  you name it.. daria, mitzy, antony


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

spotted this on vogue website
http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/fashion/street-trends/101123-susannah-edwards--lanvin-for-h-and.aspx 
and http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/fashion/street-trends/101123-elle-barron--lanvin-for-h-and-m.aspx


----------



## Flossie

Mulberrys galore at DS' parents evening - 2 oak Bays, 1 black patent Bays, 1 black Daria, 1 old style choc and oak Somerste style bag , can't remember the name. I had my black cracked metallic bays with me.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Mitzy messenger yesterday on the way back from my little mens' class


----------



## Slowhand

Christmas shopping today in Reading and it was awash with Mulberry bags. I lost count of the number of Antonys and Mitzys that we saw. OS Oak Alexa and a mother & daughter with a vintage congo saddle bag and Daria hobo. An old Mabel of some sort  an Oak Roxanne and a black A4 Roxy tote.


----------



## Lakrits

Back again from visit in Stockholm with a massive list of sightings:

5 Black Bays 
Black printed Bays
E/w oak Bays 
Milton messenger
Choc Bays
2 oak Bays
Choc printed e/w Bays
Black Mitzy Hobo
Black Mitzy Messenger
2 oak Mitzy totes
Black Scothcgrain Tetbury
Aston oak
Somerset oak messenger (never seen one like that before)
Choc Elgin
2 Mole/brandy Binocular bags
Big mole shopper tote
Troutbag mole/brandy
Black Antony
2 oak Seth
Oak Barnaby
Oak Brynmore


----------



## Lakrits

And also a nude plonge Bays 
A reg and an OS black Alexa.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Last night at Thriller Live I saw a large black Mabel, a black Alexa .. & someone walked in front of us (we were in the front row) carrying a regular black mini leopard Alexa.


----------



## klp0213

Choc Ledbury in M&S last night and large choc Antony in Next today.


----------



## lola73

Oaks Bays in Dublin yesterday and a blatant fake chocolate Alexa Hobo.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Bronze Poppy, Oak Phoebe, Black Bays, Oak Bays, Oak Somerset Tote in Bath yesterday! ..oohhh I almost forgot my Choccy bays


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw a lovely oak Bays in Eindhoven yesterday and one in Breda bit I think the last one was fake...


----------



## Tweetinat

Black Anthony and an emerald green Mabel in John Lewis Cambridge today. The lady carrying the Mabel must have thought I was a freak as I couldn't believe I had seen someone with my exact same bag (which I had with me but in the pushchair as was carrying DS) and couldn't stop looking at her!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Ink daria in reading today


----------



## Brookles

ostrich bays, black e/w, choc e/w, grape alexa, 3 choc bays, oak mitzy messenger, oak antony, black bays in the O2 yesterday (and my black seth)


----------



## vic413

First mulberry sighting ever yesterday at the Barnes & Noble Town @ Town & Country in Hou, TX... GORGEOUS oak bays  I was the girl with the ink Alexa drooling over your bag


----------



## kitx

plum Alexa and black Mitzy hobo today on various tubes in London


----------



## Lakrits

Oak large Antony in a sports equipment shop today.


----------



## MESSY

Black bays in waitrose


----------



## klp0213

Oak Bays at Tesco the other day and small black Antony today at IKEA.


----------



## klp0213

Ooh, forgot about the rouge noir wrinkled patent E/W Bays I saw in B&M Bargains yesterday!


----------



## metalic glove

Oak Alexa Hobo getting very wet in a heavy snow storm in Manchester last night. Poor bag...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was sitting in my local McD's this morning having a much needed cuppa tea .. waiting for the shops to open .. & a lady walked past the window with her small black Ant on! I almost choked!


----------



## shopaholicmum

I saw a lady carrying a beautiful plum Alexa around Bicester the other day. I had to look and look and look again. It really looked stunning


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw a large Black Ant and an Oak Emmy in London yesterday.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak battered rosy, oak mitzy (gorgeous), oak antony in winchester today!


----------



## mayen120

Oak Alexa Hobo - at Nordstrom in Walnut Creek, California


it was beautiful


----------



## TheaBerry

Choc bays. Lovely lady too!


----------



## Slowhand

Lots today in John Lewis in Reading - the hightlights were a beautiful oak darwin bays and an o /s black Alexa on a very petite girl and it looked great.

HoF SA confirmed that the sale starts on Boxing Day and that the stock is very poor this year.


----------



## tortoiseperson

Black Mitzy hobo and vintage oak Scotchgrain/leather shoulder tote, standing next to each other on the 138 bus to Coney Hall today.


----------



## Machalina

Gorgeus aged oak bays at the chiropractor today. Has actually made me reconsider an oak bays as my first Mulberry, instead of the oak printed bays I had planned to buy.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Hazelnut Leah in west queu today! Gorgeous!


----------



## thelittlestar

An emerald green goatskin Bays with silver H/W in Oxford Street (London) last week.
I was pleasantly surprised to see someone else who had one!


----------



## blivlien

Yesterday I saw regular black, grape and oak alexas, an oversized black alexa, a rather battered looking oak leopard alexa, oak knightsbridge and lots of bays 

Ooh I did see a hairy calf leopard alexa on a lady not too long ago!


----------



## hulahoop

An oak bays walked past me in the corridor at work (attached to a person, obviously!)


----------



## sjmidd

Never really contribute to this thread but I was drooling today over a regular black alexa on a lady in front of me in queue in HOF today. Just gorgeous


----------



## hulahoop

Black ledbury whilst people watching out of a cafe in Lincoln today


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Bumper day in Glasgow today .. 

black Daria satchel, pewter coated canvas Daria tote, oak Blenheim on my bus into town, a manky old oak Bays as I waited to go into my appointment this morning (it was so messed up it took me a while to work out if it was oak or choc!!) & a black Mitzy tote.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

black dari and oak bays in west quey today!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Not very often I get to post on this thread, but...
- saw what I'm sure was a genuine (albeit very patinated) oak Phoebe in Chesterfield on Saturday
- saw what I'm sure was an opened oak Brymore, on a chap at work (!!) on Monday (didn't dare go up to him & ask to look at it - he was talking to another chap at the time lol)
- today at Birmingham, saw 2 oak Bays (not sure about the 2nd one though, but first looked genuine)

Good result for me!!


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a beautiful black Darwin Bays on a lady buying an oak NVT Bays for her daughter (!) at Mulberry in HoF Monday.  Then saw what I think was a black Mitzy tote, could have been the e/w Mitzy but not sure if that came in black.

Today I saw a small choc Antony on another mum at play group.  I had graphite Ant with me so we had a nice chat re differences in leather, lining, etc.


----------



## mulberryfloss

A very well-loved black Joel at V C Bird International Airport, Antigua on Sunday afternoon. And - somewhat bizarrely - a black Ant on the beach yesterday. Wouldn't be my choice for a beach bag (which was my pewter Daria hobo incidentally!) but each to their own I guess!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Little choccie Ledbury when I took my wee man to his music class today .. on one of the mums there. Another mum has a fakey looking Mulberry bag too .. I don't want to offend her by asking tho!


----------



## annaswe

Lmm, please ask her if its a fake and tell us her reaction here


----------



## Lakrits

A woman with a black Bays on my way to work this morning.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

A gingerbread Bays in Cardiff today


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

annaswe said:


> Lmm, please ask her if its a fake and tell us her reaction here


 
:lolots:


----------



## chocolate oak

Just the other day I saw a woman coming out of a train with a serious Mulberry addiction me thinks. (Mind you, I spotted her at a swedish ski resort) She was carrying: A black bayswater, an oak romilly, an oak Elgin, a scotchgrain trolley with a scotchgrain make-up bag (large size), she had a black Roxanne and black Mulberry shearling shoes When she got all the bags out of the train - she put them right down on the snow 

I was probably looking like a complete nut case as I stared at her a little too long  My friends did not get what I was talking about... "Yeah, the woman had some luggage - so what?"


----------



## bag*mad*bags

in wincester today...
ink daria (goregous)
black daria
oak bays
oak rosie
mini lipstick mabel with the shoulder strap! looked really cute!


----------



## Lakrits

chocolate oak said:


> Just the other day I saw a woman coming out of a train with a serious Mulberry addiction me thinks. (Mind you, I spotted her at a swedish ski resort) She was carrying: A black bayswater, an oak romilly, an oak Elgin, a scotchgrain trolley with a scotchgrain make-up bag (large size), she had a black Roxanne and black Mulberry shearling shoes When she got all the bags out of the train - she put them right down on the snow
> 
> I was probably looking like a complete nut case as I stared at her a little too long  My friends did not get what I was talking about... "Yeah, the woman had some luggage - so what?"



Lol, this is just incredible  I hope she had Colloniled them !


----------



## TheaBerry

Previously spotted, oak bays, shopping wine today. 

choc oak, how on earth did she manage to carry all those bags? :O


----------



## chocolate oak

She had help  A man (not sure if he was a servant or her husband) carried some of them. Well, she obviously didn't care so much about her bags as they were on the ground getting all soaked in snow. I guess she took the "bloomers" of her collection to a ski resort... that makes me wonder what bags she'd take to a trip to Paris or something 

Today I haven't seen a single Mulberry. Just loads of backpacks!


----------



## chocolate oak

Maybe they were all fakes? I did not get a very close look - so it is possible  The shoes were the real deal anyways... at least I think so


----------



## kaybeeboyle

Lady Farquar said:


> Not very often I get to post on this thread, but...
> - *saw what I'm sure was a genuine (albeit very patinated) oak Phoebe in Chesterfield on Saturday*
> - saw what I'm sure was an opened oak Brymore, on a chap at work (!!) on Monday (didn't dare go up to him & ask to look at it - he was talking to another chap at the time lol)
> - today at Birmingham, saw 2 oak Bays (not sure about the 2nd one though, but first looked genuine)
> 
> Good result for me!!


 
Good lord Lady F!!! A Mulberry in Chesvegas!!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

O/S Black Alexa as I was leaving my wee mens' 2nd music class of the week this morning!


----------



## elvisfan4life

kaybeeboyle said:


> Good lord Lady F!!! A Mulberry in Chesvegas!!!!


 
Im in chesterfield every week- wasnt me though!!!


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Saw an oak Alexa (not sure of size) around 5pm just now when I was coming out of the Saint Christophers Place alleyway (just visited Mulberry ofc!) - I hope her owner colloniled her as she was a bit wet due to the horrendous weather!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak bays in west quey today!


----------



## klp0213

Large oak Antony at Pizza Express in Victoria Square last night.


----------



## Lakrits

I had a day off from work yesterday. Went to Stockholm in the afternoon to do some christmas shopping and go to a choir concert DS was singing in at Nybrokajen in the evening.

In Mulberry NK I saw a woman wandering around with a fake Bays, an orangey/brown colour with goldprint Mulberry logo on the clochette. I felt sorry for her somehow, I wonder if she knew hers was a fake and such an obvious one too.

My sightings:
Black printed Bays
4 choc Bays
2 oak Bays
2 oak Mitzy tote/messengers
2 choc Seth
Oak Phoebe
Large black Antony 
Small choc Ant
Black Milton messenger
2 black OS Alexas
Choc Heathcliff briefcase
Oak Jamie
Mousegrey Daria Satchel
Blach Daria Hobo
Oak Brynmore
Choc Joelle pochette


----------



## Lakrits

Spotted a well patinated oak Bays and a ginger Emmy today in my little town when I was doing some christmas errands.


----------



## tiggernic

This is a funny video from Harvey Nichols... I spotted a gold spatkly bays at 00:28


----------



## TheaBerry

A very rainmarked llp in oak. oak printed wallet and possibly some other wallets/purses too.

A Daria in the video too


----------



## Lady Farquar

Another Mulberry in Chesterfield this morning - a choc Ant (also saw a hideous 'alexa' in the worst copy of OL I've ever seen).


----------



## Lakrits

A black ew Bays when out for some errands this afternoon. Also two fake bags. Sorry to say but I think the fakes are more common in my town than the real ones.


----------



## Lakrits

tiggernic said:


> This is a funny video from Harvey Nichols... I spotted a gold spatkly bays at 00:28



Great video ! A Daria satchel at 0.31 too


----------



## tiggernic

Ah see, I was too busy focusing on the cute little dogs


----------



## Tarababe

tiggernic said:


> Ah see, I was too busy focusing on the cute little dogs



Me too......How cute were they. But I did see a gold Sparkly Bays at 0.28, didn't I


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

A few days late ..but a bumper crop for Mulberry in Bath on Friday! The most gorgeous, well loved green Darwin bays in Gap; Black Bays, Oak Bays and a sumptuous Ginger Bays in or around Milsom Street; Black Annie, Black Bays, Oak Jaquetta and Hot Pink Mini Mabel milling around Waitrose; and finally a beautiful Rouge Noir Mitzy on the train! Phew! x


----------



## elvisfan4life

lord its posh were you are- I sat at EM airport for hours yesterday- not one sighting- lots and lots of pleather!!! until my guests arrived- then 2 mitzys messengers and a bays


----------



## annaswe

^^ And no doubt gifts from you Elvis!


----------



## elvisfan4life

annaswe said:


> ^^ And no doubt gifts from you Elvis!


 
Fraid so anna!!!


----------



## Lakrits

elvisfan4life said:


> lord its posh were you are- I sat at EM airport for hours yesterday- not one sighting- lots and lots of pleather!!! until my guests arrived- then 2 mitzys messengers and a bays



I must say you equipped them well Elvis


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Ohhh fab job Elvis! Lol, that's Bath for you ..I expect the proximity to Mulberry Mecca (aka Shepton) has A LOT to do with it!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lakrits said:


> I must say you equipped them well Elvis


 
aw thank you- SIL loves her bays- she was going to get the plum one for Christmas until selfridges let me down- but now she has a plum alexa- thanks to my wardrobe!!- which Im sure she will adore- and as she has just been told she has cancer and has to go in for a hysterectomy in Jan it will hopefully give her a bit of a boost. The old ladies just love the messengers so they have 2 hands free and I know mitzys will stand up to the weather and the bashing about they give them- I will give them all a spa treatment while they are here- the bags not the old ladies!!


----------



## MiniMabel

elvisfan4life said:


> aw thank you- SIL loves her bays- she was going to get the plum one for Christmas until selfridges let me down- but now she has a plum alexa- thanks to my wardrobe!!- which Im sure she will adore- and as she has just been told she has cancer and has to go in for a hysterectomy in Jan it will hopefully give her a bit of a boost. The old ladies just love the messengers so they have 2 hands free and I know mitzys will stand up to the weather and the bashing about they give them- I will give them all a spa treatment while they are here- *the bags not the old ladies!![/*QUOTE]


----------



## Lakrits

Elvis, you are such a generous person ! I hope all goes well for your SIL !

Saw an oak Bays when out for lunch today.


----------



## klp0213

Very kind and generous of you, Elvis.  

Tomato Neely on People.com under their Christmas Gift Ideas section!

http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/peo...gallery/0,,20442981_20446110,00.html#20883587


----------



## LadyBo

There was a black roxy in the co-op in our village.


----------



## klp0213

Small oak Antony, beautiful patina'd, at Tesco this morning.


----------



## IWantANewBag

Lots of bags out shopping in sainsburys yesterday! Saw an oak alexa, an oak bays, 2 black ants, a black bag I did not know the name of and a black roxanne. The black roxy looked the best of the lot! It was riding in the child seat of the trolley, lol xx


----------



## Tweetinat

Saw what looked like the most gorgeous ostrich bayswater in an oak/chestnutty colour at 'The Barn Shop' in Royston on Sunday. Was absolutely stunning.


----------



## steph22

Mitzy in black spotted at Costa coffee in Warrington


----------



## numnut

At wokingham station yesterday saw someone carrying a Mulberry never seen before - vintage. Similar size and shape to a Bleheim but made with kenyan/ printer leather in old. 2 front pockets and a hand held strap - cute


----------



## sme99

elvisfan4life said:


> lord its posh were you are- I sat at EM airport for hours yesterday- not one sighting- lots and lots of pleather!!! until my guests arrived- then 2 mitzys messengers and a bays


 
You must be the classiest family on the block!


----------



## elvisfan4life

sme99 said:


> You must be the classiest family on the block!


 
OH says there is more mulberry in this house than any mulberry shop he has been to- but he is a serial offender himself- numerous bags, wallets, scarfs, gloves, belts and cufflinks!!


----------



## sme99

elvisfan4life said:


> OH says there is more mulberry in this house than any mulberry shop he has been to- but he is a serial offender himself- numerous bags, wallets, scarfs, gloves, belts and cufflinks!!


 
That confirms it - I officially name you 'The Mulberry Family of the Year'


----------



## sme99

And as an adopted cousin, I'm very proud of you all


----------



## elvisfan4life

sme99 said:


> And as an adopted cousin, I'm sort of included!


 
of course- always welcome!!


----------



## sme99

Sorry, Elvis, I edited my post at the same time as you were replying. Just wanted to say I was very proud of you all!


----------



## elvisfan4life

aw sme you are so sweet!!


----------



## Lakrits

Out in the crowded city finishing christmas errands I saw a scotchgrain despatch and the loveliest Choc/oak Elgin !


----------



## TheaBerry

I saw quite a few at the local shopping centre today. Bayswaters, Mitzys, Somersets, Ants, scotchgrains to mention a few!


----------



## annaswe

Are you back in Oslo Thea?


----------



## lola73

Black Daria Hobo in Dublin today and an Oak Bays in Blanchardstown Shopping Centre yesterday - but it may have been a fake!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Loads of mulberry this morning- Im wrapping everyones pressies!! we have 5 bags, 4 purses, 2 pouches, scarves, cufflinks, .... more stock here than a mulberry shop- I hope OH has got me a little something mulberry- though I suspect he will have gone for jewellery!!


----------



## MESSY

sounds fab elvis, bet the smell was devine...
spotted a oxblood daria hobo as i was leaving sainsburys on someone crossing the road, and yesterday at the gym black seth, black pvt E/W bays, oak E/W bays, oak lead, oak bays


----------



## TheaBerry

*anna*, definitely back in Oslo! The local shopping centre is amazing for Mulberry sightseeing! 

*Elvis*, sounds amazing! Both for giving away that many Mulberry's and for possibly getting some nice jewellry!


----------



## dazzlepuff

Spotted a very fake Chocolate Piccadilly on a person I thought would know better..


----------



## klp0213

Saw soooo many Mulberry bags today at HoF:

Black Daria hobo
Drizzle Daria hobo
Burnt Orange Daria satchel worn with strap doubled
Oak Mitzy messenger
Black Mabel hobo
Cognac & Almond Bays (gorgeous!)
Large Choc Antony

And loads of others that I just can't remember right now!


----------



## klp0213

Remembered another one:  large black Morgan messenger (might have been a Toby, can't remember which style is which!)

*sjmidd*, were you at the HoF sale?  I was the pregnant lady wearing a graphite Ant!


----------



## elvisfan4life

and did you treat yourself KLP?


----------



## klp0213

^^With a very little something, yes!


----------



## Lakrits

A scothgrain binocular bag and oak reg Alexa, when down town this morning.


----------



## TheaBerry

First day of open shops here, and lots of Mulberry's to spot when out and about. 
Bayswaters (one abused oak), Seths, Ants and old style mainly. 

The Alexa mini is a great size btw!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

black seth in west quey today.


----------



## TheaBerry

black e/w bays, black and oak bays, choc seth, large ant x2 on quick run through the local shopping centre today.


----------



## Ondrea

Loads of mulberry's at bicester yesterday but there would of been wouldn't there in one place, but outside in the village I only saw one in use large chocolate ant and only noticed as the lady was in the line waiting to pay and eyeballing my alexa with her friends! Girls, they look at the bag first then the person attached to it! I do the same though so no complaints there!


----------



## metalic glove

Large oak cody in Costa Coffee at Cheshire Oaks (not the shopping outlet side).


----------



## tiggernic

Saw a black mitzy messenger and an oak anthony today both outside my local jewellers


----------



## Midlands lass

Finally I have seen one!! In boots in my home town, a small nude Neely. It looked nice- kind of vintage- y. I was secretly trying to peek at it and I think the girl carrying it was eyeing up my Marcie/mulberry keyring combo but she could of just been thinking 'why is that woman staring at me?!'


----------



## TheaBerry

Large choc Ant, patina'ed oak large Ant and choc bays at Ikea today. Then black bays at the airport. 

The SA who helped me at the duty free saw my Mitzy, and was so enthusiastic. Touched, held and asked about it - she was so sweet!

Back up north now, so my sightings will go back to normal


----------



## klp0213

Regular size oak Mitzy hobo in Belfast yesterday.


----------



## Indiana

Horrendous fake Roxy sitting on the lap of the girl next to me on the tram on the way into town last night.  Quel horreur.  I could feel Bronze Brooke positively squirming...  Aarrgghh!  I'm beginning to sound bagist, and I don't like it.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oak Mitzy hobo in M&S at Braehead. Also saw a girl with the WORST fake Alexa I have EVER seen also at Braehead. She pointed out my "gorgeous Mulberry bag" to her friend ... yeah shame about yours love


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

^:lolots: the poor dear!!!


----------



## wulie

Black bags a go-go in Sheffield today!
Joel, Alexa, Annie, Emmy, Roxy tote, plus OL Alexa & choc roxy tote!


----------



## klp0213

Black Greta hobo on Main Street, Bangor, this morning.


----------



## sjmidd

I stalked a very elegant lady aroung HOF today. I was lusting over her bag. Not too good with the older styles but I've just looked at the reference thread and it was an oak Effie. I now am obsessed with this style and must add it to my collection. Do these turn up on eBay often?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

sjmidd said:


> I stalked a very elegant lady aroung HOF today. I was lusting over her bag. Not too good with the older styles but I've just looked at the reference thread and it was an oak Effie. I now am obsessed with this style and must add it to my collection. Do these turn up on eBay often?


 
There you go 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Auth...469548154?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item1e6097507a


----------



## sjmidd

Thanks  
Going to stare at it a bit. Pretty certain that was the bag. Off to look for modelling pics


----------



## IWantANewBag

wulie said:


> Black bags a go-go in Sheffield today!
> Joel, Alexa, Annie, Emmy, Roxy tote, plus OL Alexa & choc roxy tote!


 

i thought exactly the same, Wulie! After I said goodbye to you and Lady F this afternoon, I saw a black reg alexa (not yours, lol!), an oak bays, an oak ant, a oak somerset, an oak mitzy and a black mitzy all on the short 2 min walk back to the car. Mulberry has arrived in Sheffield!


----------



## metalic glove

So many Mulberries on the streets of Manchester yesterday! In particular remember a black daria hobo.


----------



## TKM69

A nice, old oak antony, the big one, at the corner shop this morning.


----------



## klp0213

At McKee's Farm Shop today I spotted a Rampling bag in oak Kenya and a large purple Felix messenger.

Edit: just remembered the large duck egg blue scotchgrain and oak tote as well!


----------



## sjmidd

^ I love McKees!


----------



## klp0213

^^Me too!

Were you at the HoF sale on Boxing Day?  I saw so many girls with Mulberry bags so had no way of knowing which one you were!  I was the pregnant lady wearing a graphite Antony.


----------



## Lakrits

An oak Bays on a lady we met when out on a wintery walk today, me and my friend both had Despatch bags, mine in choc and my friend a congo cognac one, I think the lady spotted them


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Choc Ant on a lady in front of me in the Q at Next when I "ran" in to pick up my order. Rare sight near where I live!!


----------



## GemmaLouise

metalic glove said:


> So many Mulberries on the streets of Manchester yesterday! In particular remember a black daria hobo.


 
There are so many in Mancs aren't there!

I can safely say none were me K


----------



## sme99

A black Ledbury in my local shops today.


----------



## sjmidd

klp0213 said:


> ^^Me too!
> 
> Were you at the HoF sale on Boxing Day?  I saw so many girls with Mulberry bags so had no way of knowing which one you were!  I was the pregnant lady wearing a graphite Antony.



I didn't go. Must be the first year ever I was not first through the door. I was so overwhelmed with presents on Christmas day I told myself I didn't need anything and would avoid the sales. That lasted until the 27th!


----------



## klp0213

Well done you!  I was actually the first one through the door, only because I waited outside for 30 minutes before opening time.  There had to be well over 100 people waiting by opening time though, it was madness!


----------



## lola73

An O/S Oak Alexa on Grafton Street yesterday and a Choc Ant at a neighbour's NYE party last night. I don't often see two Mulberrys in one day.


----------



## Tarababe

Choc Seth in Costa yesterday.


----------



## klp0213

Spotted an oak Mitzy messenger going in to Mount Stewart when we were going out.


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Spotted a blueberry Mitzy pouch being cuddled in the arms of one of my girlfriends last night as she squealed with utter joy!


----------



## hulahoop

Oak mitzy messenger at my SIL's today!


----------



## Indiana

OK, so I have to change my opinion of the EW Bays... I saw the funkiest looking 40 something in HoF today, wearing biker jacket & black skinnies with all sorts of chains & hooks & dangly bits and what was she carrying with extreme aplomb?  Yes!  Choc Printed EW Bays and it didn't look mumsy at all!


----------



## tiggernic

Gold maggie in town today


----------



## hulahoop

Oak e-w bays outside halfords today at out of town retail park.


----------



## metalic glove

> OK, so I have to change my opinion of the EW Bays... I saw the funkiest looking 40 something in HoF today, wearing biker jacket & black skinnies with all sorts of chains & hooks & dangly bits and what was she carrying with extreme aplomb? Yes! Choc Printed EW Bays and it didn't look mumsy at all!



Did the choc look good with all the black, Indi? Or would the oak look better? or black? 

Saw a lady at Tescos in macc with an Oak PVT Bays today. Looked great.


----------



## Slowhand

Regular  Ink Alexa today in a petrol station in Newbury  . Only the second Mulberry I  have ever seen in Newbury . Have to go to Reading  to see  them around here .


----------



## Tarababe

Oak Bonnie on Amelia Fox in "Silent Witness" ;ast night. Also poss  briefcase too but couldn't tell.


----------



## Indiana

metalic glove said:


> Did the choc look good with all the black, Indi? Or would the oak look better? or black?
> 
> Saw a lady at Tescos in macc with an Oak PVT Bays today. Looked great.


 
Sorry for the delay Metalic, only just spotted your post.  Interesting question.  TBH, I think that black would have suited her black look even better than choc.  Choc looked good though.  Oak would have greatly lightened the look: made it "nicer" but less cool in a goth kind of a way IYKWIM?  It's quite possible that I am making no sense at all!


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a black Roxy A4 tote on my way out of the gp surgery this afternoon.


----------



## MESSY

Spotted an oak mitzy tote and a black maggie when I was leaving the gym this morning.


----------



## Fabella

I spied a camel metallic leopard bayswater on Collins St in the city a few days ago! So pretty!!


----------



## Tarababe

Tarababe said:


> Oak Bonnie on Amelia Fox in "Silent Witness" last night. Also poss  briefcase too but couldn't tell.



It was a Mulberry Oak briefcase as well, lovely combination.


----------



## annaswe

Tarababe said:


> It was a Mulberry Oak briefcase as well, lovely combination.



Tara do you know if it was the Heathcliffe briefcase? The one Amelia Fox carried had two zips on top but I can't see properly on the .com pics (no surprise there).  Nice to see some more "classic" M for a change .


----------



## Tarababe

annaswe said:


> Tara do you know if it was the Heathcliffe briefcase? The one Amelia Fox carried had two zips on top but I can't see properly on the .com pics (no surprise there).  Nice to see some more "classic" M for a change .



Yes Annaswe, it looked like the Heathcliffe to me too.


----------



## blivlien

saw a lady drop her bronze poppy hobo crossing the road during rush hour!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

...but wheres Cathy?!!! I'm so sorry, I just couldn't resist that one!!!


----------



## samiyahk

went to oxford st yesterday and saw at least six different ppl all carrying oak alexa's......has completely put me off buying an oak alexa.....its just become too common...


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Oh my that is a lot!


----------



## Lakrits

I went to Stockholm today for the sale at Mulberry NK, it starts so late here. There was nothing for me though. They had the Lizzie range at 50%, Greta hobos at 40% and the rest was 30%, like ew leopard Mitzy, a lot of Daria satchels and some drawstring totes, patent washbags, loopy leopard Alexa reg and hobo and patent Lily, plum Alexa reg and OS, Leah messengers, shoulders and totes in black and oxblood, ava clutches, Antony ew messengers. But even with sale, the prices are quite high in sweden compared to uk and europe.

I spotted a lot of Mulberry bags

Alexas 2 reg oak, 1 reg black, 1 OS oak
Bays, 5 oak, 4 black and 2 choc
Elgin oak and a black one
Oak Phoebe
Annie 2 oak and a black one
Mitzy oak messenger and large hobo
Daria hobo and a creme satchel
Somerset black hobo and blk messenger
Antony black and a large oak
Barnaby oak
Roxy blk
Oak Dan messenger and a Piccadilly
A lot of scotchgrain bags


----------



## metalic glove

> Sorry for the delay Metalic, only just spotted your post. Interesting question. TBH, I think that black would have suited her black look even better than choc. Choc looked good though. Oak would have greatly lightened the look: made it "nicer" but less cool in a goth kind of a way IYKWIM? It's quite possible that I am making no sense at all!



Thank you, Indie! I have also been tardy, too much work! Interesting musings I think. Currently debating whether to swop my black EW for my friends Choc EW. Off to see her tonight to try a temporary swap.

Saw gorgeous Oak Bays last night on a girl in the Trafford Centre. It looked great.


----------



## Tarababe

Sarah Lizzie said:


> ...but wheres Cathy?!!! I'm so sorry, I just couldn't resist that one!!!





It did look lovely though teamed with the Bonnie.


----------



## Slowhand

metalic glove said:


> Thank you, Indie! I have also been tardy, too much work! Interesting musings I think. Currently debating whether to swop my black EW for my friends Choc EW. Off to see her tonight to try a temporary swap.
> 
> *Saw gorgeous Oak Bays last night on a girl in the Trafford Centre. It looked great.*




Was it your reflection MG ?


----------



## DoubleDutch

Slowhand said:


> [/B]
> 
> Was it your reflection MG ?


 
Great minds...
I was thinking the same !


----------



## Slowhand

DoubleDutch said:


> Great minds...
> I was thinking the same !



 vriend x


----------



## nlichtman

I saw OL Alexa in Oak at Wagamamas yesterday! At work tonight I saw Choc East West Bays, Black Bays and in Sainsburys Black Marcie x


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Tarababe said:


> It did look lovely though teamed with the Bonnie.



Yes, I now find myself wanting both!!!


----------



## metalic glove

> Was it your reflection MG ?





> Great minds...
> I was thinking the same !



Unfortunately not! It has rained and snowed here this week, so I have not dared take her out (I have sprayed her, but, she's so beautiful that I don't want to get any black marks on her!). Did have her with me though, as I was showing her off to my friend. She was in her dustbag, which went into a plastic carrier and then inside a Tesco bag for life.


----------



## klp0213

Oak Bays on a very stylish woman at Tesco this afternoon.  I've seen her with her Bays there before and she always looks fab!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Dark scotchgrain clipper style bag (In other words I can't remember the real name!!) at work .. my boss got it for Xmas!


----------



## Tarababe

Sarah Lizzie said:


> Yes, I now find myself wanting both!!!



That would be a great choice SL, go for it and show us when you do.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Spotted in Bakewell today - oak Ant & a choc Leah Satchel?  Edit - just looked them up on Ref thread & think it was a messenger - looked lovely, whatever it was!!


----------



## Lakrits

The family went to Stockholm to celebrate DS 21st today 

Some sightings were
Oak Antony
Oak Bays
Choc ew Bays
Choc Bays
Black Drew tote


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak bays in john lewis southampton.


----------



## metalic glove

Oak somerset messenger in Macclesfield today.


----------



## P-M

Oak bays @Laura Ashley in Helsinki today. About 10-15 Mulberry check scarfs (pic from  Lakrits' accessories-album) I don't know the right name for that scarf.

(Went to Mulberry Helsinki to see if they had restocked that scarf, but no. And it seems to be hanging on everybodys neck anyhow. Dunno if I should ge one or not.  )


----------



## MulberryGirl85

Spotted out of the window in Ashbourne today while I was drinking my Rose Garden tea - a gloriously worn Oak Bays carried in hand. Lush!


----------



## Lakrits

P-M said:


> Oak bays @Laura Ashley in Helsinki today. *About 10-15 **Mulberry check scarfs*(pic from Lakrits' accessories-album) I don't know the right name for that scarf.
> 
> (Went to Mulberry Helsinki to see if they had restocked that scarf, but no. And it seems to be hanging on everybodys neck anyhow. Dunno if I should ge one or not. )


 
These scarfs are also very popular in Stockholm, saw about the same amount of them too, and also wore mine. There was none in any of the stores just now, but they are current (saw some in London in november).


----------



## TheaBerry

*P-M*/*Lakrits*, they're everywhere in Oslo too  I got one several years ago, and it's one of my favourite scarves. 

If you love it, get it =) You could always get one which isn't exactly like that one. One like that but with the trees on as well? A check scarf in another colour? The checks and colours as the original, but in merino wool (works as an indoors scarf too). Lots of possibilities =)


----------



## Lakrits

The one with trees on is just lovely, I really regret not getting that one in november but in purple/pink. At the last outpost Stansted I bought a checked one in purle colours, they did not have the tree one in that colour, and I thought the traditional colours would be to similar to the one I already have.


----------



## annaswe

^^Lakrits, I am pretty sure I saw the scarves with trees on in the shop Ebba in Sthlm the other week, they were not reduced though.


----------



## klp0213

Well-loved, dark oak Roxy A4 tote in Sainsbury's today.


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Gorgeous oak bays outside Holborn tube station this evening


----------



## klp0213

Small choc Antony on my friend at Miss M's play group this morning.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Black Mabel in Cardiff today.


----------



## tiggernic

Black printed bays, oak leather roxy tote, oak anthony, black anthony. All in the same building!


----------



## metalic glove

black bayswater in trafford centre tonight.


----------



## blivlien

I saw a tomato red neely tote near work yesterday and a lady on the escalator at St Paul's tube station with the camel metallic leopard bays


----------



## Indiana

Absolutely gorgeous oak Redford in Dundrum this morning.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I need to get out more!! I only ever see mulberries at train stations!!


----------



## klp0213

Indiana said:


> Absolutely gorgeous oak Redford in Dundrum this morning.



Never heard of that style before - what does it look like?

Small oak Antony in TK Maxx the other day and oak regular Alexa in Tesco yesterday.  Had to do a double-take as I only ever see high-street replicas in Tesco!


----------



## Indiana

The Redford is a stunner, KLP (named after Robert Redford when he didn't get the main role in The Bridges of Madison County).  It's a larger version of Effie with a messenger strap.  Hint:  you might see one in Cmaec's album!!


----------



## klp0213

The only one I can think of is the Rockley, which is just huge!  Off to take a look...

Edit:  I've seen that style pop up on ebay a couple times.  I love the un-clippable strap and zipped side pockets!


----------



## Vain Jane

On TV, News I think, a schoolgirl sporting an oak Alexa ..in school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indiana

Whaaa!!!  She's getting too much pocket money!


----------



## Halzer

Yesterday night I saw a plum Alexa at the 24 hour Tesco in Beckon! It's the first Mulberry Ive ever seen in East London and I had to ask the girl if I could touch it.. Smooshy heaven and definatley auth.


----------



## Lakrits

Black Antony on a lady I saw this morning on my way to work.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Oak Alexa in M&S today.


----------



## MESSY

hairy cream bays (gorgeous) in the gym yesterday and a cerise daria satchel


----------



## blivlien

I saw 2 black daria hobos, a burnt orange daria hobo, a green spazzalato bayswater, a black bays, a congo black bays, a black ledbury and a black emmy today!


----------



## morgan20

Saw Oak Alexa, Oak Bonnie and Oak Mitzy Messenger in Centrale in Croydon.  Also saw two fake oak bayswaters!  HOF had the watermelon Alexa.....lovely


----------



## bag*mad*bags

black patent bayswater in west quey!


----------



## elvisfan4life

A black patent bays in cafe rouge in nottingham yesterday and then a large ant in Jones shoe shop!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous little plum Margaret in TGI Fridays in Braehead today .. & a reg oak Alexa too. Oh & a gorgeous choc Martha!


----------



## blivlien

saw an oak bays and a pink wrinkled patent mitzy messenger this morning


----------



## blivlien

saw a black congo or was it reptile print black bays and a black ledbury on the tube this morning


----------



## TheaBerry

black bays on a young girl in the shops when looking for dress!


----------



## lola73

bag*mad*bags said:


> black patent bayswater in west quey!


 


elvisfan4life said:


> A black patent bays in cafe rouge in nottingham yesterday and then a large ant in Jones shoe shop!!


 
I saw a black patent Bays in Galway today.  
And a very bad fake snakeskin Bays which I overheard the girl call a Mulberry.


----------



## Mulberry_4me

Pink Leah Shoulder
I went to post office today to collect my new bag 
Lady before me had pink Leah shoulder and it was in really bad condition. It was dirty etc. I have wanted that bag and felt really bad when I saw this poor bag... I almost asked if she would sell it to good home 
I hope it was a replica...


----------



## P-M

Yet another oak Bays shopping cosmetics downtown Helsinki.


----------



## annaswe

Lots of bays in Sthlm today. But the surprise was a watermelon alexa and it looked lovely carried against a dark winter coat. I was not that keen on it seeing it in store last week, but have to change my mind, really really nice irl.


----------



## blivlien

I also saw a black jenah (the larger version of the clutch with the chain strap that could be doubled, an oak alexa and a well patined oak elgin on the way home


----------



## klp0213

Small choc Antony at Miss M's play group.  I see this bag every week and it's lovelier every time!


----------



## charliefarlie

A Purple Shimmy, coming out of a Pub on a young lady - part of a funeral party I think.


----------



## TheaBerry

oak bays on a fellow student.


----------



## Fuzzog

Ok, now I know I'm losing my marbles............

I swear this is absolutely true. It's also quite worrying. I know I'm 40 this year (Not until December though!!) but I think I had a 'taste of things to come' earlier.

I'd finished work, and was out shopping, when, in the corner of my eye, I spotted a flash of bright pink. I looked over, and there was a woman with the exact same bag as me. I was about to approach to admire and comment, then realised the 'woman' was my reflection. HONESTLY!! I didn't recognise myself - I'd forgotten I was wearing my sunglasses!!

Oh dear.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

:lolots: I love it!


----------



## Tarababe

Fuzzog said:


> Ok, now I know I'm losing my marbles............
> 
> I swear this is absolutely true. It's also quite worrying. I know I'm 40 this year (Not until December though!!) but I think I had a 'taste of things to come' earlier.
> 
> I'd finished work, and was out shopping, when, in the corner of my eye, I spotted a flash of bright pink. I looked over, and there was a woman with the exact same bag as me. I was about to approach to admire and comment, then realised the 'woman' was my reflection. HONESTLY!! I didn't recognise myself - I'd forgotten I was wearing my sunglasses!!
> 
> Oh dear.





Classic.:lolots:


----------



## snow spider

Fuzzog said:


> Ok, now I know I'm losing my marbles............
> 
> I swear this is absolutely true. It's also quite worrying. I know I'm 40 this year (Not until December though!!) but I think I had a 'taste of things to come' earlier.
> 
> I'd finished work, and was out shopping, when, in the corner of my eye, I spotted a flash of bright pink. I looked over, and there was a woman with the exact same bag as me. I was about to approach to admire and comment, then realised the 'woman' was my reflection. HONESTLY!! I didn't recognise myself - I'd forgotten I was wearing my sunglasses!!
> 
> Oh dear.


 

This is why I love tpf!


----------



## hulahoop




----------



## charliefarlie

Oh Fuzzog, that's priceless!


----------



## MiniMabel

Fuzzog - you were admiring your own bag!  It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lady with a small choc Ant walked past my work today when I was building Lego "rockets" with my wee men


----------



## palmus

I love to see womens faces when they recognize my mulberry, we have allways tons to talk about afterwards


----------



## medicbean

when: today (20th jan)
where: jubilee line one lady getting on at finchley road and i think the other at west hampstead at like, 3:30ish
what: black daria and black printed baywater

was it anyone here??


----------



## klp0213

Saw the most hideous fake "oak" ostrich Daria hobo in the maternity waiting area at the hospital this morning.


----------



## mcswirlgirl

Fuzzog said:


> Ok, now I know I'm losing my marbles............
> 
> I swear this is absolutely true. It's also quite worrying. I know I'm 40 this year (Not until December though!!) but I think I had a 'taste of things to come' earlier.
> 
> I'd finished work, and was out shopping, when, in the corner of my eye, I spotted a flash of bright pink. I looked over, and there was a woman with the exact same bag as me. I was about to approach to admire and comment, then realised the 'woman' was my reflection. HONESTLY!! I didn't recognise myself - I'd forgotten I was wearing my sunglasses!!
> 
> Oh dear.



hahaha I've done that before. Only I didn't recognize myself at first because of a new hair style.


----------



## blivlien

medicbean, i get the jubilee quite often! i wasn't around then though

2 women on the tube sitting opposite me were carrying black bays, one woman i passed in the street was carrying a PVT black bays, another on the tube was carrying an oak bays and I saw a lady on the central line this morning carrying an oversized grape alexa


----------



## Lakrits

I had a day off from work today which I spent in Stockholm. Met up with my sister and DS. We had a lovely day together.

I saw many black and oak and one black printed Bays.
Black ew Bays
Black Antony
Oak Mitzy hobo
Drizzle Daria hobo
Black Somerset hobo
Despatch bags in black printed and scotchgrain mole
Mole Troutbag
Black congo Bridget
Choc Elgin
Black Scotchgrain rucksack


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fuzzog said:


> Ok, now I know I'm losing my marbles............
> 
> I swear this is absolutely true. It's also quite worrying. I know I'm 40 this year (Not until December though!!) but I think I had a 'taste of things to come' earlier.
> 
> I'd finished work, and was out shopping, when, in the corner of my eye, I spotted a flash of bright pink. I looked over, and there was a woman with the exact same bag as me. I was about to approach to admire and comment, then realised the 'woman' was my reflection. HONESTLY!! I didn't recognise myself - I'd forgotten I was wearing my sunglasses!!
> 
> Oh dear.


 
Oh you have made my day!!! Been at work since 6.30am and just snorted tea all over my work reading this but boy have you cheered me up- keep giggling to myself now- thats just like something I would do!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Fuzzog, love that tale!! Many of us can identify with that I am sure.   I sat opposite a black large Edie on the victoria to littlehampton train on thursday night. I could not stop staring. Hopefully the owner realised why as I had my black bays with me. Was it any of you? I forget where she got off - maybe Hove, maybe earlier?


----------



## Tarababe

Saw a chocolate Ledbury on Calista Flockhart in "Brothers and Sisters" the other night.


----------



## Lady Farquar

If you were watching Silent Witness the other night, Emilia Fox had an oak Bonnie then I'm sure she had an oak Brymore in a later scene.

Know it's sad, but I'm sure the new Tesco aps ad has someone unloading an oak Greta on the kitchen top???

Finally, in Chesterfield today - lady sat next to me in the hairdressers had an oak Bays (didn't speak, as I was only there for 2mins having my fringe trimmed mid cut), and when in the car park, a lady with an OAK ALEXA   I had a good gawp at it, and I'm sure it was a real one.  Lady was wearing a leopard print coat - was it anyone on here???


----------



## TheaBerry

Tarab, I'm watching season 2 atm. And with the speed I looks at series, I might see the Ledbury soon too


----------



## Tarababe

TheaBerry said:


> Tarab, I'm watching season 2 atm. And with the speed I looks at series, I might see the Ledbury soon too



Ohh I love it Thea and it's so good at the end....Roll on you seeing season 3 if it's that one I'm watching. Can't remember.

Do you have "The Good Wife" that's great too and "24" with Keifer Sutherland, well what can I say but it you like action and suspense, go for it if you haven't seen it.

Sorry, back to bags now.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Busy day for Mulberry's in Bristol today: Oak Bays, Reg Oak Alexa, Oxblood Daria hobo, Mauve/Lavender Roxanne, Black Daria, Black OS Alexa!!!


----------



## MESSY

A gorgeous daria hobo in a champagne sort of colour and a cerise daria satchel at a Childs  party this morning


----------



## P-M

I saw an oak Mitzy messenger waiting for a tram today. Also countless check scarves were hanging around at the travel fair here in Helsinki.


----------



## wulie

Tarababe said:


> Do you have *"The Good Wife" *that's great too
> Sorry, back to bags now.



I watched that when it started TB, but missed a channel switch or something half way through the 1st series - haven't quite got back with it... same with True Blood (love the theme tune - reminds me of Chris Isaacs from somewhere around 1990.....! )

First "not mine" sighting for AGES - Oak Ant next to me at the hairdressers yesterday!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Tarababe said:


> Saw a chocolate Ledbury on Calista Flockhart in "Brothers and Sisters" the other night.



Ohhh yes I spotted that too ...love that show!!! They seem to use Mulberry a lot, Sarah (Rachel Griffiths) had quite a few Bayswater's in the last series! ..I wonder where they all end up?!!!


----------



## IWantANewBag

Lady Farquar said:


> If you were watching Silent Witness the other night, Emilia Fox had an oak Bonnie then I'm sure she had an oak Brymore in a later scene.
> 
> Know it's sad, but I'm sure the new Tesco aps ad has someone unloading an oak Greta on the kitchen top???
> 
> Finally, in Chesterfield today - lady sat next to me in the hairdressers had an oak Bays (didn't speak, as I was only there for 2mins having my fringe trimmed mid cut), and when in the car park, a lady with an OAK ALEXA  I had a good gawp at it, and I'm sure it was a real one. Lady was wearing a leopard print coat - was it anyone on here???


 
Sadly, it was not me! But I would love an oak alexa and a leopard print coat! xx


----------



## snow spider

I think I need to get out more. I haven't seen any Mulberrys about at all where I've been! Would love to see an east west in rouge noir. Got my eye on one of those.


----------



## tiggernic

Just saw a patent emerald maggie in an ASDA advert!


----------



## snow spider

Right I'm looking at all the adverts now!


----------



## tiggernic

^


----------



## elvisfan4life

there is one in a dfs or one of those sofa adverts too- maggie again!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wasnt me in chesterfield Lady F but did look at a leopard mac in Tesco today until OH dragged me away!!


----------



## klp0213

Saw loads of Mulberry bags in Dublin on Saturday night.  I can't remember all of them though so hopefully mssw can fill in the gaps!

Cerise Daria satchel in Avoca
Grape regular Alexa on our way to dinner
Oak Rosemary at the Ani Difranco concert

And that's all I can remember!  ush:


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Chocolate E/W Baysat the cinema yesterday.


----------



## FinnBays

snow spider said:


> I think I need to get out more. I haven't seen any Mulberrys about at all where I've been! Would love to see an east west in rouge noir. Got my eye on one of those.


 

I have bought LoopyLou's rouge noir east west - it's lovely!


----------



## klp0213

OS Oak Alexa going into Marks & Spencer this afternoon.


----------



## FinnBays

I live in Swansea - I once saw a small antony in Tesco. On Saturday night I saw a Daria (satchel maybe?) in a pub. Once saw the same bag in an NCT sale (not for sale but on a yummy mummy!).   Yesterday I saw another small oak ant in Pizza Express in Cardiff - bizarrely my 5 year old son drew my attention to it on the back of a chair saying 'that lady has the same bag as you Mummy' which is particularly impressive as I had my rouge noir east west bays with me at the time!  A child who can identify a Mulberry just by the postman's lock and a little tree!


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ you've obviously taught him well FinnBays!!

Saw an oak Brymore today on a lady - looked great!!


----------



## snow spider

FinnBays said:


> I have bought LoopyLou's rouge noir east west - it's lovely!


 
I think I saw that one too. Well done you, I think it's a lovely colour and really must keep a look out for one. Is it much smaller than an ordinary bays (I bought a choc bays instead - fab) - it looks as if the height is about two-thirds, but with the longer handles sits on the shoulder and reaches down to about the same place.


----------



## Fuzzog

FinnBays said:


> I live in Swansea - I once saw a small antony in Tesco. On Saturday night I saw a Daria (satchel maybe?) in a pub. Once saw the same bag in an NCT sale (not for sale but on a yummy mummy!).   Yesterday I saw another small oak ant in Pizza Express in Cardiff - bizarrely my 5 year old son drew my attention to it on the back of a chair saying 'that lady has the same bag as you Mummy' which is particularly impressive as I had my rouge noir east west bays with me at the time!  A child who can identify a Mulberry just by the postman's lock and a little tree!




Clever chap!!

I'm in Swansea too!!

If you're out and about, I'm the one with the bright pink Leah shoulder bag (or if it's raining, another one in my collection).

Maybe I'll see you out and about.

In case you didn't know, Figarogirl lives here too. She's lovely, and her bags are too.

x


----------



## annaswe

OS oak leopard alexa on Swe TV right now carried by some sort of celebrity.
The bag looks absolutely amazing though.


----------



## annaswe

annaswe said:


> OS oak leopard alexa on Swe TV right now carried by some sort of celebrity.
> The bag looks absolutely amazing though.




Have to come back to this - never really "got" this bag before but oh my is pretty! Think I need an OS alexa now 
Also for you ladies lucky enough to have an oak leopard lexie - this lady carried it together with a LV sprouse leopard scarf, the brown black one, and wow what a combo!


----------



## charliefarlie

I was in Sainsburys Yesterday and I walked into (oops, wasn't paying attention) a lady wearing a beautiful Orange Daria Satchel. I was wearing mine too so I apologised and complemented her bag!


----------



## blivlien

I saw a guy carrying a choc brynmore at my tube station yesterday on the way to work, and on the way home I saw a lady carrying the blue/denim Mulberry for Target bays (it looks a lot better irl than the pics I saw online - really liked it!) and a large chocolate Somerset tote


----------



## hulahoop

Black bays spotted in corridor at work today.


----------



## Lady Farquar

How about this then? DH told me he saw some pretty young thing wearing an oak Antony today - she walked past our house!! (Think he noticed the bag first....or did he??) Am soo curious to know who it is (I was working upstairs, oblivious at the time!)


----------



## annaswe

Just had to check on the reference thread what this bag I see so often is called;
its ELGIN and I see lots of them, choc, oak, black. Not sure what year they are from but they are very popular here and seem to stay in shape very well.


----------



## Lakrits

Agree Anna, there are lots of Elgins around lately in Stockholm.

Met with a young woman collegue today, she is a Mulberry girl. She had a lovely black printed Bays and a black congo purse.


----------



## TheaBerry

Oak Ant on a woman at a concert tonight!


----------



## blivlien

A few days ago at Tot Court Road tube station I saw a cognac (I think that's what the colour is called) maxi mabel, a black emmy and a mouse grey daria hobo. Today on the Jubilee line I saw a steel neely tote, an oak brynmore, a greyish beatrice tote or something like that (was that ever made?) and a lovely stone maggie. Also saw a raspberry spazz bays (the lady was wearing matching tights - looked very nice!) and a black bays when i changed tube line.


----------



## Lakrits

Pinova and me met for lunch today, she carried her beautiful Oak Butterfly Bays !


----------



## Midlands lass

At this very moment there is a nasty taupe pleather alexa rip off sitting across the aisle from me on a train. My real one looks much nicer!!! I know I sound snobby, ah well!!


----------



## wulie

Yesterday afternoon in Birmingham just a solitary oak bays!


----------



## hulahoop

An oak e-w bays in Lincoln today.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

At The Oracle, Reading yesterday I saw - Black ledbury, small & large chocolate antony, black roxanne, chocolate bays, regular plum alexa

Fakes: small choc antony, mouse grey daria hobo, oak blenheim


----------



## Poshhoney

Chestnut Tillie in the Northern Quarter on Fri evening. First one I have seen in the wild!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

black patent bayswater last weekend in southampton!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Printed Oak Bays, dark Red Ant, Oak Smithfield and an Orange Emmy in town today.


----------



## IWantANewBag

Saw a lovely red Neely today. Plus many oak ants! Xx


----------



## TheaBerry

Choc bays on one of the students who're graduating today.


----------



## mssw157

Taupe Shimmy on Sat in Dublin's Temple Bar.


----------



## elvisfan4life

yesterday in Meadowhall saw so many- large oak alexa, choc seth, black ant, oak ant, regular oak alexa - everyone seemed to have them- I was amazed- saw having a coffee and watching- then went to HOF to look at the new stock until OH dragged me away!!


----------



## klp0213

Oak Alexa hobo at Mount Stewart yesterday.


----------



## blivlien

I saw a black poppy at work today (couldn't stop looking at it!) a small black ant and either an oversized or regular mini leopard lexie in covent garden/leicester sq


----------



## klp0213

Just remembered I saw a large choc Antony at Mount Stewart the other day.


----------



## TheaBerry

Black Seth in a very smooth leather and with the flaps of the front pocket curled up on a mother with her family buying groceries. She had a choc printed wallet too. And a very nice Ole Lynggaard ring!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Either a black or mouse grey daria hobo on my drive into work this morning


----------



## oystergirl

A very well-worn Oak bayswater and I don't mean in well-loved way and a horrendous fake "oak" Alexa.


----------



## TheaBerry

Black Mitzy hobo one a student in my class.


----------



## annaswe

TheaBerry said:


> Black Seth in a very smooth leather and with the flaps of the front pocket curled up on a mother with her family buying groceries. She had a choc printed wallet too. And a *very nice Ole Lynggaard rin*g!



I LOVE Ole Lynggaard jewelery.


----------



## TheaBerry

Me too! She was wearing one of those rings with a diamondset little heart sticking up from the ring. I have so many Lynggaard favourites!  He/Charlotte has some wonderful jewellery!


----------



## annaswe

TheaBerry said:


> Me too! She was wearing one of those rings with a diamondset little heart sticking up from the ring. I have so many Lynggaard favourites!  He/Charlotte has some wonderful jewellery!



Love those!
I have gold  heart earrings from the same series but only with a tiny diamond on - was given them years ago but never wear them as I don't really use yellow gold jewelry.


----------



## TheaBerry

Those are lovely, I think I'd like them too - great gift! Hope you start wearing them though. Only the past few months I've realized I look good in yellow gold (after trying on various Lynggaard rings/earrings)! I wear both though.


----------



## steph22

Chocolate Bayswater spotted in Warrington yesterday.


----------



## mssw157

Black medium Mitzy hobo in CHQ's Starbucks in Dublin.


----------



## IWantANewBag

elvisfan4life said:


> yesterday in Meadowhall saw so many- large oak alexa, choc seth, black ant, oak ant, regular oak alexa - everyone seemed to have them- I was amazed- saw having a coffee and watching- then went to HOF to look at the new stock until OH dragged me away!!


 
Elvis, I was at meadowhall yesterday evening and I thought exactly the same as you - Mulberry bags everywhere. They really are becoming more popular.  I saw an OS black mini leo alexa, several oak alexas (both sizes), an ink alexa, black daria hobo, drizzle daria satchel, grey daria satchel, bays of varying colours, ink daria hobo, black daria drawstring shopper style bag, more ants than  you could shake a stick at , a gorgeous oak roxy, several mitzy messengers in oak and black, a hot pink mitzy hobo and a vintage bag - I had no idea of the name - it was in WH Smith! 

I have never seen so many Mulberry bags there! 

I also looked at the HoF mulberry display and dd1 tried on a mini black alexa! It looked gorgeous on her but she will have to wait many years to own one, lol xx


----------



## hipcity99

Chocolate Antony large one in Lakeside shopping centre today


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yes it was like a dream at Meadowhall on Sunday- never seen so many in one place!!


----------



## blivlien

I saw a black alexa, choc A4 roxy tote and a black somerset tote on the tube. Plus a choc PVT bays in Oxford today


----------



## TheaBerry

Alexa in uni, plum I think. 
Something that looked like a black Alexa, didn't get a good enough look. But she did eye my Joel, so do suspect hers wasn't just a copy.


----------



## IWantANewBag

I saw an old choc bays this morning and it looked great. In sainsbos I saw an old oak ant and it looked AWFUL. Battered and stained, it was about 15 different shades of oak due to all the staining and marks, iykwim. Horrible! xx


----------



## GemmaLouise

IWantANewBag said:


> Elvis, I was at meadowhall yesterday evening and I thought exactly the same as you - Mulberry bags everywhere........ several mitzy messengers in oak


 


You should have said hello


----------



## wulie

Very well worn oak Blenheim in TK Maxx Telford at lunchtime today!


----------



## IWantANewBag

GemmaLouise said:


> You should have said hello



I would have done!! I think I was carrying black roxanne  xx


----------



## thelittlestar

Got a big shock in M&S Knightsbridge this morning - I saw an oak sparkle Tillie hobo today - the woman was not babying it at all, she just dumped it on the floor of the shop rummaging around in it.

Also saw a woman purchase an oak sparkle tweed Tillie satchel in Harrods too! It must have been a Tillie day!


----------



## elvisfan4life

maybe we should have a meadowhall mini meet ladies and do some other shopping too- quite a few of us seem to go there!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im off to a course in Leeds on Tues and looking forward to going to Mulberry, HOF and HN again!!


----------



## IWantANewBag

A meadowhall meet would be fun! Xx


----------



## oystergirl

Spotted yesterday a gorgeous choc bayswater - great sheen.   I was carrying loopy leopard patent bays so I congratulated choc bayswater owner and pointed out I was carrying her bag's crazy cousin.


----------



## GemmaLouise

IWantANewBag said:


> I would have done!! I think I was carrying black roxanne xx


 

Hmm, not sure I noticed you. I am usually shocked to see a fellow Mulberry in Mhall!


----------



## GemmaLouise

Oooh Mhall meet = fab!

I used to live about 20 minutes from Mhall, it was my favourite place and used to call in most nights on my way home from work hehe!

Even though I'm not in W.Yorks I still visit regularly, there's nothing as good nearby!


----------



## P-M

Spotted a Mulberry checked scarf today at a mall and instantly looked a bit down and saw an Oak Bays. A classic combo, really popular in Helsinki.


----------



## klp0213

I was rather surprised to see a woman walking past my house today wearing a small oak Antony.  I'd just gotten out of the car with my graphite Antony - she clocked mine just as I clocked hers!


----------



## Ondrea

Catching up on my tv bits started on silent witness part 1 and Nicky the pathologist is waiting to enter the dutch embassy sporting an oak bonnie not a bad few second feature freebie for mulberry!


----------



## sme99

Unsurprisingly, loads walking around at Bicester today, Bays (chocolate, black, oak and red) and Anthony's (oak) mainly.


----------



## neverdecide

Oak Alexa on a lady at the park today whilst i was pushing kids on swing.


----------



## Ondrea

sme99 said:


> Unsurprisingly, loads walking around at Bicester today, Bays (chocolate, black, oak and red) and Anthony's (oak) mainly.


 

Oh sme I want to go and see all the mulberry's too!


----------



## dazzlepuff

My colleague came into my office flaunting her new Daria Mini Satchel, I've never seen one before, very cute!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw one !
Spotted a brand new printed oak Bayswater and complimented the owner on such a lovely bag.


----------



## klp0213

Small choc Antony on a mum at Miss M's play group then a small black Antony in the car park as we were leaving.  I was wearing my oak Ant so it was clearly a day for classic Antony bags!


----------



## lola73

Oak Lily in Clarke's shoe shop in Blanchardstown on Sunday.  And rather nice it was too.


----------



## wulie

In London on Sunday;
Choc Ant,  Oak Alexa x2,  OS Oak Alexa,  Choc Bays,  Black mitzy x2,
Raspberry Spazz Maggie,  Smudge Putty Leopard Bays, Black patent bays.

In office foyer this lunchtime - black mitzy!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Three ladies together coming into Leeds station- black ant, black seth and oak bays- then later an awful oak lexie os fake!!


----------



## tiggernic

Just spied a hot pink lily on Gok Wan's programme...


----------



## heather123

Ondrea said:


> Catching up on my tv bits started on silent witness part 1 and Nicky the pathologist is waiting to enter the dutch embassy sporting an oak bonnie not a bad few second feature freebie for mulberry!



Nicky's Bonnie is really doing the rounds! I've seen it in a few episodes of Silent Witness now. The only other Mulberrys I've seen lately are in Brown Thomas, Limerick. A week or so ago I saw a stunning electric blue Bayswater.


----------



## klp0213

Scotch grain small tote (Helier??) at Tesco yesterday and an oak Mitzy messenger this afternoon.


----------



## tiggernic

A lovely oak mitzy tote in M&S, it looked gorgeous!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A nicely darkened oak bays on a girl at work today - very rare to see anyone at my workplace with Mulberry, I've only seen 2 in 12 years!

Also a vintage chocolate man's satchel (a bit like Barnaby but with the old tree logo & wording on the front flap) at the hospital this evening


----------



## sme99

Whilst waiting for a blood test at hospital today, I spotted a black Mitzy messenger and the most beautiful dark red Brooke. I just couldn't stop looking at it! I was surprised to see both, considering what a grotty place I was in


----------



## hipcity99

Oak Daria satchel today at Lakeside shopping centre in Essex


----------



## Lakrits

My dear friend just arrived to my house carrying a black Bonnie


----------



## wulie

Is that swedruth? *waves* to you both - hope you had a good evening!

Ink lexie again for quick errand.


----------



## Lakrits

Waving back to you !! Swedruth and me   Yes thanks, hope you have a good evening too !


----------



## TheaBerry

An oak purse I haven't seen before. Looked like a Long Locked one, but below the lock the flap sort of made a round shape following the shape of the postman's lock. 

Also black continental purse with old oak bays.


----------



## dazzlepuff

Saturday I spotted two oversized Alexas in town, one oak and one black!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Black mitzy tote, regular oak alexa, black bays, oak roxy and a khaki clipper holdall in London yesterday


----------



## klp0213

Black Bays and Daria tote at the cinema last night and an oak Mitzy tote (I think - may have been an E/W) at IKEA this morning.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> Black mitzy tote, regular oak alexa, black bays, oak roxy and a khaki clipper holdall in London yesterday


 
Oh and a black daria hobo (KLP's post reminded me)


----------



## oystergirl

Two oak bays at work today.  One I had to sit with in a meeting for 3 hours and it was so battered, dried out and stained that I wanted to whip out some collonil waterstop and gel and get polishing then and there - how can people let their bags get into that sort of state ........


----------



## kaybeeboyle

Today in *Chesterfield*  an immaculate, obviously new Tillie Tote!!!! Was it you, Elvis?


----------



## wulie

Oak Mabel on handles of a pushchair in town centre!


----------



## elvisfan4life

kaybeeboyle said:


> Today in *Chesterfield*  an immaculate, obviously new Tillie Tote!!!! Was it you, Elvis?


 
Tillie- me - never!!!

I was in Wolverhampton with black alexa and black os alexa!!


----------



## steph22

Saw a gentleman with an Oak Brynmore at Manchester Airport last Saturday (arrived back today and saw an Oak Bayswater at Gatwick too!)


----------



## hulahoop

Choc antony getting out of a car on the outskirts of town today.


----------



## DoubleDutch

I bumped into the lovely Sterre today, wearing a beautiful oak Mitzy hobo!


----------



## tiggernic

Saw a lady with a lovely patina'd oak bays... in the scarf section of Leicester TK Maxx LOL! Couldn't help wondering if it was one of us inspired by Lola's thread.


----------



## Amstead

Black Alexa in Chester on Thursday!

Around uni: Bayswaters and a Oak Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Lady wearing an Oak Mitzy in Selfridges, Trafford Centre yesterday.


----------



## blivlien

Over the last couple of days I saw a gorgeous ocean blue mabel, electric blue bays (wow!), oak a4 roxy tote, oak roxy, choc ledbury, black alexa, oak alexa and some others i can't remember around Covent Garden/Leicester Square


----------



## annaswe

I saw an OS watermelon alexa yesterday, its the second watermelon I've seen here and it looked great. The lady was wearing it with a thick padded winter coat (still v cold here) and a checked M scarf with deep rusty colours and it looked fab with the watermelon.

I did stare long and hard to see if it was real or a fake (real) as a dept store here has brought out watermelon alexa fakes,pleather, but from a distance its sometimes hard to tell the difference.


----------



## klp0213

Spotted a bronze mirror metallic Bays at Tesco last week.  It looked pretty battered.


----------



## Lakrits

A lady visiting us at work today had a black Heathcliff briefcase with silver hw, looked very stylish !


----------



## numnut

Yesterday went to Henley  - Mulberry everywhere!

Today saw a lovely Daria hobo in crinkled teal - lovely green colour never seen before - at Wokingham station! Very nice.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

In london yesterday - 

Oak bays
Putty leopard hayden shoulder (gorgeous)
Several ants
Pink roxy
Grey suede bays (battered)
I was carrying my OK and wished I had a M with me!


----------



## annaswe

Lakrits said:


> A lady visiting us at work today had a black Heathcliff briefcase with silver hw, looked very stylish !




I did not know it came with silver hw - would that be an old model? The one at .com has gold hardware.


----------



## Lakrits

annaswe said:


> I did not know it came with silver hw - would that be an old model? The one at .com has gold hardware.


 
Haven't seen it before either, as far as I could see it looked real. She definitely looked the kind of lady who would carry the real stuff.

On a business meeting in Stockholm today. Spotted Bays in oak, choc printed, black and black printed. Oak large Antony, vanilla Agyness and a ginger Jody.


----------



## annaswe

Lakrits said:


> Haven't seen it before either, as far as I could see it looked real. She definitely looked the kind of lady who would carry the real stuff.
> .



Well, if anyone could spot a fake... 
I would love one of those with sh, or rather buy it under the pretense it was for dh!


----------



## elvisfan4life

now you dont see agyness often do you?


----------



## Molliebags

In Stratford upon Avon RSC Theatre coffee shop an oh so glossy Black Annie!


----------



## alannarama

daria satchel sat next to me in the hospital coffeeshop yesterday!


----------



## honeypye1

I see a gorgeous Navy Smithfield every day going to work. 

not a Mulberry but i saw the most gorgeous Tan Paratay on the train yesterday, i knew i recognised the lady carrying it but i couldnt place her til after she got off the train, i then realised it was none other than the lovely Corries2, how strange to see another TPF'er on the train of all places. (though TBH im not on here as often as i would like, but hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## Lakrits

annaswe said:


> Well, if anyone could spot a fake...
> I would love one of those with sh, or rather buy it under the pretense it was for dh!


 
Ha ha, good thinking 



elvisfan4life said:


> now you dont see agyness often do you?


 
Really, this was the first time I spotted one (on a trusted person)



honeypye1 said:


> I see a gorgeous Navy Smithfield every day going to work.
> 
> not a Mulberry but i saw the most gorgeous Tan Paratay on the train yesterday, i knew i recognised the lady carrying it but i couldnt place her til after she got off the train, i then realised it was none other than the lovely Corries2, how strange to see another TPF'er on the train of all places. (though TBH im not on here as often as i would like, but hopefully that will change soon.


 
What a lovely coincidence ! The same happended to me once, but I was "recognised" by a lovely tpf'r. We found out afterwards here at the forum and we arranged to meet later


----------



## mssw157

The new Somerset shoulder in choc (very nice!) and an oak Ant yesterday at lunch time in the IFSC.


----------



## Slowhand

elvisfan4life said:


> now you dont see agyness often do you?



http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_trkp...lberry+bag&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=10&_sc=1

as if by magic one pops up,... happens every time


----------



## annaswe

Lots of real mulberries today but also lots of fakes or "inspired by".

Large black Margaret, oak lily, OS oak alexa, lots of chock and black bays, oak elgin, a very lightly coloured elgin, never seen before, a very orange looking bays, spongy leather? neer seen before but it looked real.  Oak annie -my neighbour's,  thrown on a pile of snow  in a fit of anger when her car did not start this morning.


----------



## lavender lass

Hi, Im new here! Spotted a Mitzy hobo in Oak at the airport while at luggage pick up.  A battered Oak Elgin at Cubus in the undie dept.


----------



## wulie

:welcome2: lavender lass!

Yesterday at Cheshire Oaks, coated Roxy, Oak Tyler, dark (choc or black, just a passing glance) Somerset hobo I think (not up with all the Somerset variants!).
Not many, but then I was looking at the bags in the shop, not on other people! 

Oak Alexa in Stafford.


----------



## klp0213

Lovely oak Morgan (I think) with red 'D' keyring at Jumpin' Java on Friday morning.

Welcome lavender lass!


----------



## lavender lass

Thanks for the warm welcomes! Saw a black Bays walking down the street today. I do not live in a heavily infested Mulberry area like you UK gals so my sightings will be few,unfortunately.


----------



## steph22

lavender lass said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes! Saw a black Bays walking down the street today. I do not live in a heavily infested Mulberry area like you UK gals so my sightings will be few,unfortunately.



I love that - there is nothing better than someone staring at your bag as you walk down the street!


----------



## klp0213

A truly hideous fake 'Daria' tote type bag in Asda today.  It had the big Daria tree coaster on the front but was made of pleather.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

anthony in my little suburb of town - i was surprised and v pleased.


----------



## IWantANewBag

annaswe said:


> Lots of real mulberries today but also lots of fakes or "inspired by".
> 
> Large black Margaret, oak lily, OS oak alexa, lots of chock and black bays, oak elgin, a very lightly coloured elgin, never seen before, a very orange looking bays, spongy leather? neer seen before but it looked real. Oak annie -my neighbour's, thrown on a pile of snow  in a fit of anger when her car did not start this morning.


 
My Lord! I bet that sent a cold shiver right down you spine, Anna. What a way to treat an oak bag!  xx


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

It was another bumper day for Mulberry in Bath on Saturday: Black OS Alexa, Chocolate EW Bays, Oak Bays, Black Bays, Oak Ledbury, another Black Bays (with the most beautiful patina), and finally a Black Daria Hobo! ...the proximity to SM makes all the difference me thinks!


----------



## nlichtman

I saw a stunning Oak bayswater it was so dark and had a lovely patina, I cannot wait to be able to use mine x


----------



## klp0213

Beautiful choc Bays behind me in the queue at M&S this morning.


----------



## Lakrits

We have been two days in Åre already, but no M's except for Swedruths Congo Dispatch and my mini Lexie. But a lot of nice cars and fancy ski clothes


----------



## Lakrits

First sighting this morning. Very windy so almost no skilifts open. On a walk this morning we saw a traditional Troutbag in brown Scotchgrain on a young lady, in very good condition.


----------



## metalic glove

Oak Antony and Oak Bayswater in Trafford Centre last night.


----------



## TheaBerry

I'm home in Oslo, and we had a quick run through the local shopping centre this morning. I saw
1 large choc Ant, 2 black Mitzy hobos, 1 oak Mitzy hobo, 1 grey Daria hobo, 2 black bays, 1 oak bays and 1 black ew bays.

The shop that sells Mulberry had an os plum alexa at 50%, but with a large scratch at the base I'm not amazed. Also ol alexa clutch and plum alexa clutch at 30%. 

Did see one of those tiger striped called alexas the other week on a very funky mother, she also had an old printed oak wallet.


----------



## hipcity99

At House of fraser and John lewis in Bluewater yesterday, 2 black Ants, 1 oak Ant, 1 printed black bays, 2 Mitzy messngers in Oak all in the Mulberry concessions.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Lovely green Scotch Grain tote in town today.


----------



## hulahoop

Large black mitzy hobo last sun in cafe nero lincoln!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

black effie in shepton mallet today.


----------



## Midlands lass

LOTS in manchester today.  2 oak bays, black bays, oak mitzy, oak OS alexa, large choc ant


----------



## metalic glove

Chocolate Brynmore on a man in Knutsford, Cheshire, Yesterday.


----------



## GemmaLouise

Midlands lass said:


> LOTS in manchester today. 2 oak bays, black bays, oak mitzy, oak OS alexa, large choc ant


 

Oooh black bays may have been me


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Saw Black Mila in Stratford upon Avon this morning - sorry to be blunt - it was awful!

The "leather" looked like canvas coated, the multi buckle retainers at the side looked ridiculous and the bright blingy hardware looked like it belonged on a Guess bag.


Thank goodnessI was then distracted by a gorgeous old oak Roxanne and a Red Hellier that sat near me in Starbucks!


----------



## jaydee71

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Saw Black Mila in Stratford upon Avon this morning - sorry to be blunt - it was awful!
> 
> I couldnt agree more, when I first saw the mila on .com I thought it was pretty cool and although the price put me off I was keen to see it IRL - oh dear what an unpleasant discovery to see that it looked (imo) cheap and overly fussy, to me the design itself is nice but the materials and uber blingy hardware lets it down


----------



## bag*mad*bags

I don't like that bag either!


----------



## Midlands lass

GemmaLouise said:


> Oooh black bays may have been me



Now racking my brain to remember where!!! Think it was in a shop but that doesn't narrow it down!!!! I remember thinking, 'what a lovely black bays', it was on the arm of a woman prob younger than me (36) so it could have been you GL. If so, nice bag!!


----------



## geeky_economist

Oak Regular Alexa in a downpour: NYC yesterday, 33rd and 7th Ave.  Poor bag.  NYC is much better than DC for Mulberry spotting - I also spotted a pretty Black Bays in Greenwich Village the day before.


----------



## Lady Farquar

I can't believe what I saw this morning in the local Co-op.... a lady wearing the same purple cord Boden jacket as I have, and then when I sneaked a look again, I noticed she had a black EW Bays!!

Trust me to have been looking totally bedragled at the time though!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

a teal antony was next to me on the tube yesterday - what a lovely colour and the leather was so soft.


----------



## charliefarlie

Saw a black Jody shopper on the tube yesterday, and then a black Knightsbridge at the next table in The Ivy


----------



## Poppy bagfan

The IVY???? OMG it was your birthday and i forgot! so sorry.....xxx


----------



## annaswe

charliefarlie said:


> Saw a black Jody shopper on the tube yesterday, and then a black Knightsbridge at the next table in The Ivy



The Ivy, wow,what was it like - what were you wearing? If it was your b'day mega congrats- please tell us all


----------



## suesmithmrs

charliefarlie said:


> Saw a black Jody shopper on the tube yesterday, and then a black Knightsbridge at the next table in The Ivy


 
"THE IVY " sounds very glam, Hope you had a great time.

Happy Birthday


----------



## thelittlestar

An Oak Alexa Hobo on the Northern Line tube today. First one I have seen in action, looked quite nice being worn messenger - rather than hobo - style.


----------



## TheaBerry

Happy bleated Birthday, CF! What a lovely celebration =)

Bayswaters, Mitzy totes, old style Mulberry's and the odd other style, Clippers in town yesterday and at the airport today.


----------



## geeky_economist

Rare DC Mulberry sighting: Extremely battered Black Bays on the DC Metro.


----------



## steph22

Oak Mitzy in Zara Warrington last Thursday - only remembered today!


----------



## annaswe

Mulberry bags, especially bays, elkington's, annie's etc ie classics are super popular where I live, but I have seen lots and lots of fakes recently, or some very cheeky "inspired by" bags especially of the Alexa and bayswater, its such a shame...


----------



## wulie

Seem to have spent my lunchtime queueing today, however I did spot an oak purse (Somerset I think), a Roxanne tote and a Daria hobo while doing so!


----------



## dazzlepuff

My boss carried her old Mulberry briefcase today.. Other than that no sightings (except my own) for ages.... :tumbleweed:


----------



## elvisfan4life

wulie said:


> Seem to have spent my lunchtime queueing today, however I did spot an oak purse (Somerset I think), a Roxanne tote and a Daria hobo while doing so!


 
not in wolvo today then!!


----------



## LucindaC

An oak Elgin walking in front of me on my way home from work yesterday, I just had to google it as I have never seen one in person and wasn't even sure what it was, it was beautiful looking though.

Also a gorgeous patinad printed oak Bays on a girl with hair almost the exact same colour! It was a great look, made me wish I was a redhead.


----------



## cocopops

Oak Alexa outside my house this morning - and it didn't belong to me


----------



## Poppy bagfan

oak bays and oak OS alexa yesterday in the tube.....both looking a little new for my liking....


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Purple Daria mini satchel in Homebase today ...I dare say it was a fake, it was Newport after all!!!!


----------



## klp0213

Black medium Daria hobo, large oak Bays (might have been Piccadilly but haven't seen either irl so no idea!), and oak E/W Mitzy in Belfast today.


----------



## wulie

Oak bays & choc printed bays in Cirencester this afternoon.


----------



## michmix

Lady with a black printed Bays walking over the railway bridge in Cambridge - going for comfort over style by walking to work in her trainers and black tights...a girl after my own heart!


----------



## hipcity99

In Lakeside shopping centre Essex yesterday, oak Alexa, black Ant, Oak mitzy messenger.


----------



## hulahoop

2 chocolate antonys, a black (I think or could have been choc) somerset hobo and a large oak alexa at Crufts yesterday!


----------



## IWantANewBag

A choc bays, a black bays, an oak ant and a black daria hobo at my local Starbucks today xx


----------



## klp0213

Really old, battered and very dark small oak Antony at Tesco the other day.


----------



## metalic glove

Black NVT/Darwin Ant at TC last week. Looked really classy. Got me thinking... LOL!! And I used to hate Ant!!


----------



## klp0213

Choc E/W Bays walking down the High Street in Bangor, then a large oak Antony in TK Maxx after.


----------



## marmyte

saw a black tillie on someone's arm today... still not a fan myself!  i think it's too blingy for my taste for work but not the right size/shape/leather/hardware for casual.  the leather didn't look all that either, and the other thing i spotted having seen it in person for the first time were the eyelets on the sides near the base - three of them... what's that all about?!


----------



## metalic glove

Oak Alexa regular this morning in Manchester.


----------



## tiggernic

Saw a lovely oak roxy outside fenwicks leicester yesterday...


----------



## steph22

Oak Mitzy seen in Warrington again - if its you let me know! I have spotted them twice in a week.


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Loads of bays in Oak, black & chocolate in London this week, the odd Alexa and Tillie also spotted.


----------



## sjmidd

A lovely black Daria satchel at boy zone concert in belfast tonight. I nearly lost my friend as I stopped and stared at it!


----------



## Midlands lass

yesterday in manchester, a large oak ant on a man, a large choc ant on a lady and a OS oak alexa.
A dark red/burgandy well loved bays in my gym changing room last week 

and today I nearly fainted when I saw a beautiful black daria hobo on  stylish lady in the longton branch of tesco.  anyone who knows North Staffordshire will know how utterly unlikely this is


----------



## Tash1

Lovely Oak Bayswater on a lady at the 'Wizard of oz', London Palladium last Sunday!


----------



## Indiana

Gorgeous beaten-up, well-patinated, very soft & supple large oak Ant on a Yummy Mummy in Gap in Dundrum.  It looked absolutely fab!


----------



## Slowhand

In was in London today for work - the first time in ages. I had no idea how popular the Bays  was   The unexpected highlight of the day was an e/w Mitzy in Oak. I was really taken with it and I'm not a mitzy fan. It was fabulous - a head turner.


----------



## maplecottage

Purple Alexa, no idea what size, it was small, around the corner from my house. First time I have seen one in the area, it's usually bayswater territory.


----------



## metalic glove

Black Bayswater in Sale, Manchester.


----------



## Lakrits

A choc Seth on my way to work this morning.


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw a woman carrying a lovely oak East-West Bayswater today. She was entering our learning company Sibelicious for some kind of women's network event.


----------



## geeky_economist

NYC last weekend: Two Oak Bayswaters on the street (5th Ave) and two Oak Alexas (one at Hermes, another at Barneys).  And about a gazzilion Hermes bags.  If you ever want to feel like we need higher marginal tax rates in the US, shopping on 5th avenue will do it.


----------



## hulahoop

2 oak antony's today - one in the corridor at work, one on our evening walk tonight.


----------



## annaswe

yellow OS alexa, or was it called butter? on a lady today, first I've seen "live" and it looked great. (assuming they came in os and it was not a fake, but I doubt it) it was only me and her and her freind on the platform and I was waiting for a nod re my mini leopard alexa but it went unnoticed...  .
 I do often find thought that other M wearers will look twice on your bag and give a tinly little nod or a  smile towards you...


----------



## Vain Jane

Choc Bayswater at The Orchard.. Cambridge..great bag ..great tea and scones!!


----------



## klp0213

I was very surprised to see a drizzle leopard small Hayden shoulder bag today in Boots.  (Then I spotted a large black Chloe Marcie hobo on a very posh girl sashaying towards M&S.  The Marcie was gorgeous!)


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oak seth at dobbies farm shop yesterday


----------



## Lakrits

A large oak Ant when buying food for DS and us, visiting him in Stockholm yesterday.


----------



## annaswe

Lakrits said:


> A large oak Ant when buying food for DS and us, visiting him in Stockholm yesterday.


 

How is ds finding life in Stockholm and at KTH? Probably lots of Mulberries around there as well?


----------



## FinnBays

In Bath over the weekend - an oak antony and an oak mitzy messenger on Pultney Bridge (separately) and a nude bayswater shopping.


----------



## annaswe

This morning, a very orange looking roxy - with a shoulder strap attached in the exact same colour. Could possibly have been a bit smaller than roxy - rosemary? Could not really follow the lady around. But with a matching scarf in looked great.


----------



## Lakrits

annaswe said:


> How is ds finding life in Stockholm and at KTH? Probably lots of Mulberries around there as well?


 
Thanks Anna, he is really enjoying his new life in Stockholm/KTH. Don't know about M-bags there, have to look next time visiting him on campus, I don't think he notices that


----------



## klp0213

Choc Antony in front of me at the Tesco checkout this evening.


----------



## dazzlepuff

Oak Lexie at a shopping centre today, not that many around here, so I'm very pleased every time I see a Mulberry in the wild!


----------



## armcandy3

black nvt bays in edinburgh bistro today, pretty obvious as it was across from mulberry shop!


----------



## hulahoop

Quite a few mulberries in lincoln today - black bays, black small ant, pink patent mitzy hobo, oak alexa (think it was real, Im not too familiar with how to spot a fake one of these)...and an awful fake oak bays!


----------



## klp0213

Oak E/W Bays in Tesco the other day.  Also saw a black Barnaby with cream canvas strap and patina'd oak accents.  :weird:  Obviously the strap was from a different bag but it sure looked strange!

Spotted a beautiful oak Martha in Sainsbury's this morning and an oak Bays on the High Street this afternoon.


----------



## metalic glove

3 Bays at M&S in Wilmslow on Thursday, and an oak Antony.


----------



## dazzlepuff

I drove past a chocolate Ant yesterday, and saw another oak one in a shopping centre today.


----------



## tiggernic

I've seen an array of Bayswaters today... Black PVT, Hot pink, Oak,  chocolate!


----------



## wulie

Black Daria Satchel, Choc Ant, Black Alexa, Butter Alexa (?), RN mitzy messenger and OSgrey suede Alexa in Derby on Sat.


----------



## Sara2006

Rouge Noir Mitzy Messenger and Black Mitzy Hobo in Helsinki. (Never seen Rouge Noir before, it was beautiful!)


----------



## elvisfan4life

there were a lot of mulberries at my sils funeral this week- she wanted everyone to bring their fav bag bless her- and at her request I used emerald bays her fav


----------



## hipcity99

Aaah that's lovely Elvis I hope it was not too awful x. I saw 2 black antonys, an oak Bays and Oak large Ant yesterday in Lakeside shopping centre.


----------



## Lady Farquar

wulie said:


> Black Daria Satchel, Choc Ant, Black Alexa, Butter Alexa (?), RN mitzy messenger and OSgrey suede Alexa in Derby on Sat.



Think you'd spotted far more than I would have done on my own lol!  Was also choc Somerset Shoulder & oak? Mitzy Messenger.

Can we count the ones we saw in Canopy?


----------



## elvisfan4life

canopy doesnt count Lady F!! Is the Derby store better than the Nottingham one I have never been?


----------



## Lady Farquar

Not sure Elvis - last couple of times I've tried to find the Nottingham one I've got lost!


----------



## elvisfan4life

its in the flying horse arcade!! opp end from M&S entrance


----------



## Lady Farquar

No wiser Elvis (have they moved??). 
Just spotted an oak Seth in a shoe shop nr to 'Dobbies' Garden Centre - not you, by any chance (or is that one design you don't own lol?)


----------



## elvisfan4life

not me- but I do have a black one- no oak- you quite often see mulberries in dobbies on a sunday- must be the country set!!


----------



## klp0213

Black OS Alexa at Mount Stewart today.


----------



## hulahoop

Black bays, oak bays and choc small antony at Belton Horse trials (grantham) today.


----------



## annaswe

saw and oragne (burnt orange?) bays clutch and a black mollie (? not sure, smaller than jacquetta and had a zip, never seen the zip before) when dropping ds off at a b'day party today.


----------



## Slowhand

Lots of Mulberry as usual in Reading today - including 3 black Antonys   which is unusual as it's usually Oaks mainly.


----------



## Lakrits

I have two M friends in my choir, for tonights concert they brought black Daria satchel and black mini Daria, I had my black mini Alexa


----------



## madmadmo

Lady Farquar said:


> No wiser Elvis (have they moved??).
> Just spotted an oak Seth in a shoe shop nr to 'Dobbies' Garden Centre - not you, by any chance (or is that one design you don't own lol?)


 
If you're in Nottingham just ask a bloke where the Flying Horse Pub use to be when you get to the Market Square!!!


----------



## lola73

Black Tillie in Dublin airport and some kind of a luggage bag. Both with the same lady. 
And a black Leah messenger on me!


----------



## lola73

And an O/S Oak Alexa - still retaining it's shape & not too slouchy.


----------



## klp0213

Oak medium Mitzy hobo at IKEA today.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak anotony in tescos tonight!


----------



## geeky_economist

Oak and Chocolate Bays in DC this weekend.  Very rare to have a Mulberry sighting here, much less two!


----------



## LucindaC

OL Alexa OS on Grafton street this morning, I've seen it a few times now and have serious bag envy.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Oak Mitzy Hobo this lunchtime, at a pub on outskirts of Lincoln (wasn't you Hula, was it?)

ETA - just checked your signature, so couldn't have been you (unless you've been a naughty Hula & bought one )


----------



## metalic glove

Oak Antony in Costco today. Looked used and well loved!


----------



## hulahoop

Lady Farquar said:


> Oak Mitzy Hobo this lunchtime, at a pub on outskirts of Lincoln (wasn't you Hula, was it?)
> 
> ETA - just checked your signature, so couldn't have been you (unless you've been a naughty Hula & bought one )



No not me Lady F, I am in Kent at the moment! Which pub were you in?


----------



## Lady Farquar

^Milton Lodge? Met a colleague for a brief chat/drink


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Milton lodge? wheres that? Not mill lodge on canwick hill?


----------



## Lady Farquar

Ah yes, that's the one - sorry!


----------



## hulahoop

I drive by there all the time, never been in though!


----------



## Slowhand

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a chocolate Bayswater at the Madejski Stadium last night at the Reading footie match  I  the place more than my bags but wouldn't dream of taking one there .


----------



## elvisfan4life

which costco do you go to MG- just in case I can look out for you? I do to the Derby and Sheffield ones!!


----------



## Lakrits

Black printed Bays and choc Seth on my way to the airport bus on tuesday. My collegue on the trip also has av black printed Bays. I had Tillie Hobo with me, behaved well


----------



## Lakrits

DD and two of her friends had Vernissage yesterday evening for their project works at school, DD have made an ep with her own music, one of the girls photograhs and the third paintings of the 7 sins. Among the visitors there were a mother with a black Bays, and her daughters had a black Mitzy messenger and the other girl had an oak ew Bays (with a greta tassel attached) I had black Mini Alexa.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

black bayswater coming out of the petrol station this morning!


----------



## mssw157

Oak med Mitzy hobo at lunch time.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak ant on my sister this afternoon!


----------



## Indiana

Lakrits said:


> DD and two of her friends had Vernissage yesterday evening for their project works at school, DD have made an ep with her own music, one of the girls photograhs and the third paintings of the 7 sins. Among the visitors there were a mother with a black Bays, and her daughters had a black Mitzy messenger and the other girl had an oak ew Bays (with a greta tassel attached) I had black Mini Alexa.


 
This is the first time I've ever seen the term "Vernissage" in print outside France - lovely!  And the bags sound nice too!


----------



## Indiana

Two Mitzies on Grafton Street this afternoon - a hobo and a tote.  Both yum.  So yum in fact, that I found myself going into Brown Thomas to try them on, and rather nice they were too!  Love that pebbled leather.


----------



## Lakrits

Indiana said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen the term "Vernissage" in print outside France - lovely! And the bags sound nice too!


 
Thanks Indiana !


----------



## hipcity99

Some horrendous fake black Daria shoulder bag thingy today in my local Post Office !!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Anthony was the bag of choice today in Nottingham- saw 3 oak 2 choc and a large choc and large black all in Vic Centre


----------



## Lakrits

I saw so many in Stockholm today, the ones I can recall

Oak ew Mitzy
Mole scotchgain new type Despatch and a vintage one
An oak Belgrave
Black and choc small Antonys
Choc large Antony
Choc Seth
Oak Elgin
Black congo Hellier
Oak OS Alexa
Choc Piccadilly
Choc Bays
More than five each of oak and black Bays


----------



## thelittlestar

Saw a lovely tomato red spongy patent Bays on the Northern Line in London last week. Looked lovely!


----------



## IWantANewBag

I saw an oak regular alexa with one of the front straps snapped off! It was there to the metallic clasp bit but beneath the clasp it had snapped off below the buckle. It looked really bad!!


----------



## geeky_economist

Slowhand said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a chocolate Bayswater at the Madejski Stadium last night at the Reading footie match  I  the place more than my bags but wouldn't dream of taking one there .



Ha! I saw a beautiful Balenciaga at a Nats game last week and had the same thought.  Two hail delays, beer and chilli dogs everywhere - could only hope the bag was a fake!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Choc Ant yesterday - lady at the next table in the pub!  
Oh, and can I count my friend's Navy Joel?


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ ah navy joel...lovely, a navy messenger is the one that got away, for me....


----------



## elvisfan4life

hula I got a navy ant from jules b at Christmas and it went straight back the leather was horrible!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Well my friend's Joel isnt!  The leather is 'heavy grain' - really grainy, yet very soft/supple


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ yes there were heavy grain navy ants produced a while back too - I really should have bought one at the time when the outlets had them....think blueberry uk has one, its lovely...


----------



## nlichtman

I see lots but saw one yesterday at Hampton Court Palace, I had to look it up it was a Light Peach Spongy Patent Bella Hobo x It looked stunning!


----------



## IWantANewBag

A fake grey alexa in the supermarket today. It was horrible! Xx


----------



## mssw157

Black Mitzy Messg. in Dublin's CHQ at lunch time yesterday.


----------



## hipcity99

Some hideous  fake  white pvc type mitzy hobo today in my local Tesco.


----------



## Fuzzog

I was a little bit cheeky today, and I saw a fake, what was meant to be Bayswater - in grey would-be ostritch. I pretended to be an admirer of the lady's bag - hoping that she would admit to it being a plastic knock-off, but she said (with a straight face) that it was a Mulberry!!! Could not believe my eyes / ears!!! I could smell the plastic from where I was standing!!

I smiled and walked away...... Thought it the best thing to do..........


----------



## armcandy3

^^ LOL she couldn't fool you, fuzzog!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw an oak Bayswater on the arm of Sterre's lovely sister! They both are lovely for that matter,  sis and sis


----------



## smally

Saw a lovely oak Antony in the Botanic Gardens in Edinburgh today


----------



## IWantANewBag

Looking at the last page or 2 of this thread it seems we have spotted a lot of Mulberry fakes recently. Hope this is not a sign that they are becoming more commonplace as a result of Mulberry becoming more popular. For me, the huge number of LV fakes about has ruined the appeal of the LV brand xx


----------



## LucindaC

IWantANewBag said:


> Looking at the last page or 2 of this thread it seems we have spotted a lot of Mulberry fakes recently. Hope this is not a sign that they are becoming more commonplace as a result of Mulberry becoming more popular. For me, the huge number of LV fakes about has ruined the appeal of the LV brand xx



I see quite a few fakes about but nowhere near as many as the 'inspired by bags'. Unfortunately it's an undeniable fact that Mulberry is becoming more and more popular, I for one am a recent devotee. I think the main difference between LV and Mulberry though is the obvious branding. Mulberry remains in the most part understated in it's designs which is why I love it, whereas LV is a bit 'in your face' for me. I think the brands that have really suffered are like LV in this respect, the Burberry with their check design is another example, I imagine because people who buy fakes want something that is obviously 'designer'.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I was wearing my inspired by bag today too tbh- its cheap and cheerful and I dont need to worry about it getting damaged on trains at work etc


----------



## LucindaC

elvisfan4life said:


> I was wearing my inspired by bag today too tbh- its cheap and cheerful and I dont need to worry about it getting damaged on trains at work etc



Very wise! I flinch every time someone brushes past me on the metro or have to put my bag in the overhead compartment on the plane, seriously anxiety inducing!


----------



## IWantANewBag

Agree re the flinching everytime anyone gets near my bag!  

You have a point there I think re the 'obvious' designer bags. I guess they are no.1 target for the fakers xx


----------



## annaswe

IWantANewBag said:


> Looking at the last page or 2 of this thread it seems we have spotted a lot of Mulberry fakes recently. Hope this is not a sign that they are becoming more commonplace as a result of Mulberry becoming more popular. For me, the huge number of LV fakes about has ruined the appeal of the LV brand xx



I have seen so many fake and "inspired by" Mulberry bags in the recent months, never used to see that before. The sad thing is that I am sure some of these people are unaware of having fakes, just today I passed a girl proudly carrying her fake bays, looking so proud.


----------



## IncessantDrool

annaswe said:


> I have seen so many fake and "inspired by" Mulberry bags in the recent months, never used to see that before. The sad thing is that I am sure some of these people are unaware of having fakes, just today I passed a girl proudly carrying her fake bays, looking so proud.



Poor lady!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I think I may have seen Lady F and her vanilla beauty yeaterday- still not sure if it was her- Lady F were you on the 8.06 from Chesterfield to Brum? if so we were on the same platform and same train!! Is you hair more red toned than it seems on the pics on here??


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Almost squealed in the Cheesecake Factory in San Francisco last week, as there was a lady in the Q next to me with a choco Seth! Hardly ever see M bags in USA!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

elvisfan4life said:


> I think I may have seen Lady F and her vanilla beauty yeaterday- still not sure if it was her- Lady F were you on the 8.06 from Chesterfield to Brum? if so we were on the same platform and same train!! Is you hair more red toned than it seems on the pics on here??



You're kidding me!  That was definitely me, with Vanilla Babington!! 

You should've come up to me - we could've sat together!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I dithered too long- just caught you out of the corner of my eye but would have felt a dummy if it wasnt you with all those people on the platform!!! rats!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Can't believe it!  

I'll be on that train next Thursday too, if you're in Brum?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sadly not- only got 5 work days left before I go on hols and yesterday was my last trip to Wolves- Im in Newcastle most of next week but at home on Thurs as last day


----------



## Indiana

Black Ant and black Bays (with cloche & feet) on Grafton Street this morning, both looking lovely and proving (to me) that black is beautiful in the sunshine.  I looked hard at the lady carrying the black Bays, Mssw, but it definitely wasn't you!


----------



## LucindaC

Indiana said:


> Black Ant and black Bays (with cloche & feet) on Grafton Street this morning, both looking lovely and proving (to me) that black is beautiful in the sunshine. *I looked hard at the lady carrying the black Bays*, Mssw, but it definitely wasn't you!


 
Might have been me .


----------



## Indiana

Oh that's funny, Lucinda!  Next time I'll say hello


----------



## mssw157

Ha, Indy, that would have been difficult, cos I was meeting Lola for lunch in the IFSC...
Maybe us Irish Tpfers should be wearing some sort of badge, so that those ones who haven't met in person yet, recognise each other....lol


----------



## Indiana

A Madge Badge, Mssw??


----------



## charliefarlie

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Almost squealed in the Cheesecake Factory in San Francisco last week, as there was a lady in the Q next to me with a choco Seth! Hardly ever see M bags in USA!!



Great to see you LMM Are you off to Vegas soon?


----------



## elvisfan4life

she is in Vegas CF- check out the chat thread from this morning for some pics- off to NY next to meet up with OD- our Thelma and Louise on another road trip!!!


----------



## IWantANewBag

I saw so many mulberry bags in meadowhall today. Black and oak ants, black roxy. Oak mitzy tote, Somerset tote in oak, loopy leopard bayswater, black and oak OS alexas, oak bays and a choc coloured leah. Plus mulberry counter in hof. Was stocking oak and black medium mitzy hobos. Seems they are back in production then? They looked lovely! Xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Meadowhall is always full of Mulberry when I go - may have to have a trip this weekend for holiday shopping!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly not- only got 5 work days left before I go on hols and yesterday was my last trip to Wolves- Im in Newcastle most of next week but at home on Thurs as last day



Shame...maybe another time?


----------



## Lakrits

Only saw a fake ew bays and a fake bays today, both black.


----------



## IWantANewBag

elvisfan4life said:


> Meadowhall is always full of Mulberry when I go - may have to have a trip this weekend for holiday shopping!!


 
What about this little number for your hols, Elvis? Check out the pic of the model wearing it over a swimsuit! Nice idea but can you just imagine what it would look like after getting suncream and sand all over it?!!! Insane! xx

http://www.my-wardrobe.com/mulberry/large-printed-tassle-wrap-347920


----------



## annaswe

^^that price is just insane IWANB, thing is, you can look eaqually glam in something for something you pick up on your hols costing about 15pounds...


----------



## IWantANewBag

I agree, Anna! It would just be RUINED in 5 mins too if you put it on over suncreamed skin! Greasy Trippy Tiger! xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

annaswe said:


> ^^that price is just insane IWANB, thing is, you can look eaqually glam in something for something you pick up on your hols costing about 15pounds...


 
I would want my entire holiday warbrobe for that price!! yikes!! Im off to Primark I think!!


----------



## lola73

What's wrong with it girls? Is it overpriced?


----------



## IWantANewBag

elvisfan4life said:


> I would want my entire holiday warbrobe for that price!! yikes!! Im off to Primark I think!!


 
You do right, Elvis!

Lola, you little scamp - You have not gone and bought one have you?!! 

If I had my own private pool it would be just the ticket, until then I will hold off, lol  xx


----------



## TheaBerry

A black tree printed canvas bag today on a woman wearing a red quilted Barbour. And a printed wallet.


----------



## lola73

IWantANewBag said:


> You do right, Elvis!
> 
> Lola, you little scamp - You have not gone and bought one have you?!!
> 
> If I had my own private pool it would be just the ticket, until then I will hold off, lol  xx



Indeed I did IWANB. I thought it would go nicely with my 500 raffia beach bag for when dh takes myself and the youngsters on the first yacht outing of the year. We are waiting for the helicopter to be resprayed & then we shall be heading to the coast darling!


----------



## IWantANewBag

Fabulous! Wake me up, before you go go!! xx


----------



## lola73

No problem. The drinks are free, there's fun & sunshine, enough for everyone. 
And tanned young men in small white shorts in abundance. Lol. 
(YouTube that video if you haven't seen it in a while. Scandalous how young Georgie looks!)


----------



## IWantANewBag

That is indeed a very good video! As is Bonnie Tyler 'total eclipse of the heart' and Freddie Mercury 'I want to break free'. They don't make them like that anymore  

xx


----------



## IWantANewBag

Actually that has just made me quite thoughtful. In 1983 (Bonnie Tyler video year of release) I was 6 yrs old. I LOVED that video and remember it well. Top of the pops was where it was at. These days the music videos are so bikini clad and there is so much gyrating that I am not so keen on my kids watching them. At least Bonnie kept it decent!! xx


----------



## lola73

I remember it well too. TOTP was looked forward to all week. I used to get out my trusty black tape recorder and hold it up to the telly, press play & record buttons together & tape my favourites songs every week. Somebody usually managed to speak in the sitting room when I was recording so most of the songs had either my mother asking if anyone wanted a cup of tea and me saying shhhh! or me telling my brother to shut up!
My sister bought dd the Katy Perry CD for Xmas. I nearly died when I heard the lyrics to Peacock. But maybe my mother felt the same when she heard me singing "Like a Virgin". But I do think there are far more overt references to sex & provocative videos around these days. Rihanna & the video for Te Amo springs to mind straight away. I think my mother was lucky only having to worry about Hot Chocolate singing "You Sexy Thing"!!! Lmao now at the thought of all this.


----------



## IWantANewBag

I know! I know! Maybe we see fault becuase we are parents now.... I am not sure. Am lol'ing at you and the tape recorder. Good times. My father bought a brand new Ford Sierra car in the early eighties from a Ford dealership and it came with a 'free' betamax video recorder/player!!! LOL. You could not make it up!! Well, we had 'arrived' and Top of the pops was taped each Thursday night. I spent the rest of the week re-playing and dancing. Very happy days xx


----------



## armcandy3

I don't usually spot M bags when I'm out unless I'm in Glasgow & Edinburgh, but today I seen mushroom glazed bays in remnant kings (fabric shop) in Hamilton and oak pvt bays in mcdonalds buying 2 mcflurrys which made me go 'oohh!' pvt holds it shape well while I looked down at saggy bottom nvt.


----------



## hulahoop

2 oak bays and a black mitzy hobo in Lincoln today


----------



## Slowhand

I saw my first Jacquetta yesterday at Bicester and it was attached to Fionarcat -  but I didn't know that at the time


----------



## hulahoop

A pink hayden shoulder in lincoln this morning - never seen one of those before!


----------



## IncessantDrool

Oak mitzy, oak roxanne, oak bays, oak pvt EW bays, oak large Ant. Oak was the colour of choice in Kensington High St today. 

Hula, your little doggie looks very saucy. I think he must come and live with me.


----------



## TKM69

At CO today - Champagne Mabel (looked sooo nice in the sun), battered oak Antony, oak roxy, pretty agyness and a horrible fake ledbury. Just been reading the Shareholder thread and am planning a trip to Bicester already!


----------



## fionarcat

Slowhand said:


> I saw my first Jacquetta yesterday at Bicester and it was attached to Fionarcat - but I didn't know that at the time


 
need surgery for removal ....


----------



## hulahoop

IncessantDrool said:


> Oak mitzy, oak roxanne, oak bays, oak pvt EW bays, oak large Ant. Oak was the colour of choice in Kensington High St today.
> 
> Hula, your little doggie looks very saucy. I think he must come and live with me.



Thank you! I love him dearly...but you wouldnt have wanted him in your house today, he has had a squitty bottom

Sorry if thats too much information


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Red Smithfield in Sainsbury's today.


----------



## IncessantDrool

hulahoop said:


> Thank you! I love him dearly...but you wouldnt have wanted him in your house today, he has had a squitty bottom
> 
> Sorry if thats too much information



Poor baby 

Keep him away from those Mulberry bags


----------



## dazzlepuff

Last week in London I saw loads of Mulberries, mostly classics like Bays and Ants, and loads of Mitzies. Also spied a OS plum Alexa!


----------



## kittyvoo

Saw a lovely Kahki or Olive Annie today - first Mulberry I've ever seen iin Melbourne!


----------



## dazzlepuff

I almost forgot, a chestnut tillie hobo in M&S on friday!


----------



## Sara2006

A beautiful Rouge Noir Mitzy messenger today in Helsinki.


----------



## _retrospeck_

loads and loads of of bays, mitzy messenger and alexa bags in edinburgh recently also afew antonys and somerset totes. mulberry is everywere here at the moment ... replacing the many fake louis vuittons quickly! it makes me want to be able to spot fake mulberrys, you can spot other fakes quite easily but mulberrys are so simple i find it harder to tell i am surprised so many girls have 'alexa' bags here, i'd like to know how many are genuin


----------



## alannarama

Black patent bays and large oak ant at mcarthur glen shopping centre today x


----------



## Slowhand

Graphite Bays  & and a mucky  looking Oak Annie in Reading . NVT ? oak Ledbury in  M & S .


----------



## Lakrits

A Marine vintage Scotchgrain bag, when I was going home from work.


----------



## Tarababe

An Oak coloured Somerset Shopper and Black French purse, in Marks and Spencers tonight.


----------



## elvisfan4life

a really bag fake os alexa on the train to Sheffield this morning- not a looky likely just a fake!!


----------



## hipcity99

Oak Ant in Tescos today.


----------



## geeky_economist

Spotted lots of British tourists with Oak Bays, Oak Ants, and Oak Alexas in the pouring rain last weekend in NYC.  Poor Oak!


----------



## sjmidd

^^what brave/foolish people!!
I'm for Nyc later this year and there will be no mulberry in sight. I never take them on holiday as I'm always scared I ruin them. I'll be running around like a dirty tinker with some non brand cheapo bag!


----------



## sjmidd

Having said that, I do take my chocolate Joelle pouchette as a clutch for nights out but that's different. Never take a mulberry as a day bag on holiday


----------



## elvisfan4life

geeky_economist said:


> Spotted lots of British tourists with Oak Bays, Oak Ants, and Oak Alexas in the pouring rain last weekend in NYC. Poor Oak!


 
our own Thelma and Louise are there now- LMM and OD- maybe you will spot them- how weird would that be!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

sjmidd said:


> Having said that, I do take my chocolate Joelle pouchette as a clutch for nights out but that's different. Never take a mulberry as a day bag on holiday


 
me too!! I use a kipling damage proof bag - did you see the damage to LMM's mitzy (pics on the sofa thread) damaged on her Virgin flight to Vegas- frightening!! Oak lily will be in my case though!!


----------



## Lakrits

This week I was on a quick trip to London for work. I saw
2 choc, 1 oak and 1 black Bays
Oak Phoebe
Oak Mitzy Messenger
choc Belgrave
Oak Mizy lg Hobo
Oak reg Alexa
Oak Roxanne
Oak Ledbury
Oak OS Alexa
Large blk Tetbury
One mole and one black clipper holdall


----------



## hulahoop

black daria hobo on my morning dog walk round lincoln cathedral


----------



## mulberryfloss

An absolutely gorgeous oak Langham (or maybe Hanover? Not too familiar with this style) and an equally lovely nude spongy patent Bays with rose gold h/w on the 6:40am Ryanair Bournemouth to Malaga flight this morning.

I had my plum patent Kristin which is tiny and worn cross-body but the Ryanair fascists still considered it to be an additional piece of hand luggage and insisted that I put it inside my case!


----------



## Lakrits

mulberryfloss said:


> An absolutely gorgeous oak Langham (or maybe Hanover? Not too familiar with this style) and an equally lovely nude spongy patent Bays with rose gold h/w on the 6:40am Ryanair Bournemouth to Malaga flight this morning.
> 
> I had my plum patent Kristin which is tiny and worn cross-body but the *Ryanair fascists* still considered it to be an additional piece of hand luggage and insisted that I put it inside my case!


 
Incredible ! And apparently there are new more strict rules for liquids when flying from England, only one plastic allowed and to be put on top of the contents in the tub for security check 

Luckily me and DD will have one bag checked in on our very soon coming trip


----------



## LucindaC

Oak EW Bays and putty leopard shoulder bag (not sure of the style, maybe a Hayden?) on the Newcastle to Dublin Ryanair flight this morning.


----------



## Eileenw

I just saw a Bays Satchel at a beer festival (!) in Yokohama and I think I'm in love


----------



## Graefka

I'm fairly certain I saw a girl carrying an oak Martha at the Grove in Los Angeles last Friday.  I was carrying my printed oak Bays at the time.


----------



## DoubleDutch

I spotted an oak Bays yesterday at the Queensday-fair in the park. The lady checked out my Phoebe in a spit second too. Funny. 
I always want to go over and congratulate but my DH won't let me


----------



## suesmithmrs

went to a wedding fair this morning with my daughter, i have never seen so many mulberry's in one place, alexa's, mitzy's antony's, bays, eastwest bays & quite a few that i'm not  certain of the names


----------



## maplecottage

Fake Alexa and fake bayswater within the space of 2 days!


----------



## metalic glove

Oak Elgin at Cheshire Oaks today.


----------



## FinnBays

Black somerset tote in Brighton Churchill Mall last week and then a black ant (owned by my sister) and then another one on a mum in Chessington (want one now!)


----------



## thelittlestar

Saw a girl carrying an oak sparkle tweed Edie in Oxford Street on Wednesday. First time I have ever seen one being carried.


----------



## TKM69

gorgeous pale pink suede Poppy in Barton Grange garden centre cafe yesterday


----------



## Lakrits

Yesterday on my way home from work I saw agirl with a big tanned tote, with a what looked as a Mitzy fob on the front. Nothing I have ever seen modelwise....


----------



## maplecottage

Lakrits I recognise that, did the fob hang loosely?


----------



## lavender lass

Oak Bays in front of me at check in counter at Kristiansand airport.


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw a lady with an Apple Darwin Bayswater in Zara today. The colour had faded into a khaki shade but still nice...


----------



## mulberryfloss

OMG OMG OMG!!! I just had to share this with you all. As some of the regulars know, I live on a military base (RAF) where pleather and/or a Morrisons plastic carrier are the usual bag of choice amongst the ladies here. However I have just spotted an OAK LEDBURY!!! Couldn't see who it belonged to unfortunately as it had been abandoned - open - on the grass next to the children's playpark (!) with mobile, purse etc exposed for all to see but it was obviously well-used as it had a lovely patina. I am still in shock!!!


----------



## lola73

I'm in equal shock here. Just spotted two Bayswaters in St James's Hospital. A black and a Choc Tooled. Both well battered & in terrible need of some tlc & a good dose of collinol.


----------



## lulu09

I'm new to the site, but I was very pleased to finally buy myself a Roxanne in Oak today from Bicester.... I searched desperately for one of these last year only to learn they had been discontinued, however as luck would have it, they have made one final batch for the outlets, so I'm very pleased to add this beautiful bag to my small Mulberry collection. Hurrah!!!!


----------



## LucindaC

lulu09 said:


> I'm new to the site, but I was very pleased to finally buy myself a Roxanne in Oak today from Bicester.... I searched desperately for one of these last year only to learn they had been discontinued, however as luck would have it, they have made one final batch for the outlets, so I'm very pleased to add this beautiful bag to my small Mulberry collection. Hurrah!!!!


 
Congratulations! I was exactly the same and was lucky enough to get my choc one from York at Easter!

Very battered large oak Ant walking home last night followed by a lovely looking black Bays in SuperQuinn. Another poor battered bag this morning, choc Bays around Harcourt, I feel so bad for all of these poor bags, I'd give them a good home!


----------



## mssw157

Bumped into a lovely black Mitzy messenger on someone I know on Henry Street.


----------



## fionarcat

TKM69 said:


> gorgeous pale pink suede Poppy in Barton Grange garden centre cafe yesterday


Is that Barton Grange in Lancs? I grew up in Goosnargh.


----------



## fionarcat

lola73 said:


> I'm in equal shock here. Just spotted two Bayswaters in St James's Hospital. A black and a Choc Tooled. Both well battered & in terrible need of some tlc & a good dose of collinol.


How can you have a Bays (especially a tooled) and now look after it?


----------



## fionarcat

fionarcat said:


> How can you have a Bays (especially a tooled) and now look after it?


err... not look after it... sorry.


----------



## Molliebags

A heart stopping moment - a Navy Bayswater in Stratford on Avon.  

Could this have been Mulberry Ellie?  I wanted to say something but thought that might be rather odd


----------



## medicbean

A gorgeous electric blue bays on the northern line around 11am today!

Also saw a gorgeously patina-d oak ew bays yesterday on the central line at 4ish

please be someone on here!


----------



## hulahoop

In Lincoln today - mushroom/light pink bays, choc bays, cerise daria hobo, oak e-w bays, oak roxy, oak mitzy messenger - thats a lot more than usual!


----------



## annaswe

I saw a black reg Edie today in the carpark of our local little shopping centre. Very exciting I have to say!


----------



## wulie

none - same as usual..... :tumbleweed:


----------



## JenF

Oak bays with a gorgeous patina on the Bridges in Edinburgh


----------



## Lakrits

In London for the last few days, Bays in different colours, a couple of reg OS Alexas, Ethan scotchgrain briefcase on a man, several Antonys, Mitzy and Darias, some oak Roxys, oak Effie (some seen in Bicester )


----------



## fionarcat

Lakrits said:


> In London for the last few days, Bays in different colours, a couple of reg OS Alexas, Ethan scotchgrain briefcase on a man, several Antonys, Mitzy and Darias, some oak Roxys, oak Effie (some seen in Bicester )


So you checked out London and Bicester?? Hope you have a reveal... and hope you had a good time.


----------



## Lakrits

Thanks, yes and yes


----------



## annaswe

Mulberry corner; on the train w my green suede bays clutch, next to me a lady w a scotchgrain briefcase
and opposite a cool lady w an oak bayswaywe w sunnies on and a lovely acne scarf. Our style got slightly cramped by a man who just sat down w a rebook backpack...


----------



## annaswe

Omg this is hilarious  backpack man hopped off and instead a lovely alexa clutch and blac bays sat down (with people attached to them obvioulsy) behind me.
I must be on the mulberry train...


----------



## lavender lass

annaswe said:


> Omg this is hilarious  backpack man hopped off and instead a lovely alexa clutch and blac bays sat down (with people attached to them obvioulsy) behind me.
> I must be on the mulberry train...



But what a lovely train to be on.....much nicer looking at those beauties than a backpack.


----------



## LucindaC

On Friday I saw a man with a black Brynmore on the Luas, much more stylish than a backpack . Also a lady carrying both a black EW Bays and the new MBMJ charity tote.


----------



## Amstead

I swear I saw a oak ostrich bays around campus yesterday.


----------



## Tarababe

A very worn and darkened Oak Printed Bays. Whether it was genuine I couldn't tell.


----------



## LucindaC

Amstead said:


> I swear I saw a oak ostrich bays around campus yesterday.



When I was still at Newcastle uni I saw a girl with a pink ostrich Bays, it looked very much real as well and I was wondering how on earth she managed it until I thought she had probably 'borrowed' it from her mother who would be livid at the very though!


----------



## metalic glove

Black Bayswater -on someone at work.


----------



## steph22

Oak Bays at the Estee Lauder counter at Debenhams, Warrington.


----------



## octopus17

Oak Antony in Asda, Downpatrick, N.I. on Thursday 12th May - I was stunned....


----------



## wulie

At CO today, 1 oak roxy, 1 pale pink roxy, 1 shimmy hobo & a renegade paraty! 

Also, more roxys, oak emmy (help Teddies, is that right?!), um ,not as many as usual actually.


----------



## sjmidd

Cornflower Blue said:


> Oak Antony in Asda, Downpatrick, N.I. on Thursday 12th May - I was stunned....



He he. I understand your shock


----------



## octopus17

sjmidd said:


> He he. I understand your shock


----------



## Lakrits

Was in Stockholm yesterday to visit my father (together with my sister) After that we went to look at the Quarnevalen in central city. It is KTH (Royal Institute of Technology) that arranges this every three years. This year DS was participating in a carriage (Le Technodrome) as he now studies there. There were close to a hundred carriages, lovely and very entertaining. Several brassbands, samba and also a bagpipe squad in full regalia was in the "train"

No time for shopping but I saw several oak and black Bays.


----------



## dazzlepuff

My boss had her Black Daria hobo with her on her last day today, now both my M buddies have left the company, all that is left are fake D&G bags and pleather!


----------



## elvisfan4life

aw never mind d you will soon be back in the UK- and back to outlet heaven!! is the move back all sorted?


----------



## ruthie_1

I just popped out for a walk during my lunch break, I saw a girl with the oak Alexa, then another lady with the black patent bayswater and then I saw another girl with a lovely vintage scotchgrain satchel... she carried it really well!


----------



## dazzlepuff

elvisfan4life said:


> aw never mind d you will soon be back in the UK- and back to outlet heaven!! is the move back all sorted?


 
It's not all sorted yet, I will be handing in my notice by the end of the month (only got one months notice), and then the proper planning can start. I hope to be in London by mid July. I will be staying with friends at first while looking for a flat and then hopefully find a job soon after, got good connections so hopefully it shouldn't be too hard! With my holiday pay, tax refund June salary and car sale I should be ok for at least a few months even if I don't, I've also got funds tied up in my closet if all else fails


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im sure it will be fine Dazzle- how exciting!!


----------



## ruthie_1

Ok - not a mulberry sighting but this morning, I saw this girl carrying the Proenza Schouler bag in black... quite nice...


----------



## thelittlestar

Lovely oak Alana with a great dark toffee patina going on at Camden Town tube today.


----------



## elvisfan4life

nice man at chesterfield station today with his well worn but lovely oak brynmore- see him quite a lot- always smiles at me too


----------



## Lady Farquar

Don't tell me you were on the 8am Birmingham train & didn't talk to me again, Elvis?


----------



## elvisfan4life

you werent there today???? I got the 7.06 one this morning!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I would have noticed a black annie- trying to find one for my aunty!!


----------



## LadyBo

I saw a lady with a rather well used fuschia antiqued A4 Roxy tote and it was absolutely gorgeous.  I never saw the appeal until today.  It was so soft and luschious looking and though well worn it kind of added to the appeal.

Then I saw a lady with an old battered khaki roxy - it was filthy but still looked kind of good (DH said it was awful)


----------



## Lady Farquar

elvisfan4life said:


> you werent there today???? I got the 7.06 one this morning!!



I'll let you off then - I didn't get up early enough for that train!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im down next Thurs but getting the 9.06- meeting my new colleague from Newcastle on the same train as its her first trip to Wolves- she has to get on at 6 something!! so couldnt force her to do 5am!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak alexa hobo today, it looked gorgeous!


----------



## ruthie_1

I ran home from London Bridge to Canary Wharf... and I spotted this really nice vanilla coloured bays....

Also a week or so ago, I spotted a lady with an Oak Alexa... but it had a ziipped compartment on the back of the bag and also a zip in the main compartment... (Yes, I was spying on it!) Mine doesn't have these zips and neither does the ones on the m.com... Is it a fake??  Looks very real though...


----------



## ruthie_1

I saw the most gorgeous nude neely this morning at Canary Wharf!


----------



## elvisfan4life

oooh you dont see many neeleys around- still regret not grabbing one of these


----------



## happypumpkin

elvisfan4life said:


> oooh you dont see many neeleys around- still regret not grabbing one of these


 
Saw a red one a couple of weeks ago.  Its the only neeley I have ever seen being carried!  Its a great bag.  Could you get one at the outlets?  What colour are you after?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Red or nude would both be lovely!! There were one or two outlet sightings but only the smaller shoulder bag in the grey has been in lately- one will turn up one day!!


----------



## happypumpkin

I'll keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## ruthie_1

I do really like the neely... love my grey one but could do with the nude one too... !


----------



## elvisfan4life

happypumpkin said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled for you.


 
aw bless you hun- love your user name btw- a happy sounding name- makes me smile and think of pumpkin pie!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw oak regular Alexa on the hockey field today!!! Felt a bit sorry for letting mine go...


----------



## ruthie_1

I saw an oak o/s alexa... But it was a fake one! :S


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Medium oak mitzy in Cardiff today


----------



## LucindaC

I saw a very strange fakey in the RVI Newcastle, it looked like a black Sofia style bag with a Daria plaque.


----------



## tiggernic

I saw a gorrgeous printed black bays in Costa today. It looked lovely!


----------



## TKM69

One of those sofia messengers in a nude wrinkly, I think, patent, in Costa today,  it looked fab.


----------



## ruthie_1

Morning girls! 

Saw an oak Alexa, black Alexa, oak Mitzy messenger, oak A4 tote and the same vanilla/light yellow Bays...


----------



## flyvetjo

LucindaC said:


> I saw a very strange fakey in the RVI Newcastle, it looked like a black Sofia style bag with a Daria plaque.



Could it have been the daria tote?


----------



## happypumpkin

Oak bayswater and Oak mitzy messanger while running around Hyde park yesturday.  Pollen was so bad that I may have missed some through puffed up eyes though.


----------



## Nic75

My Bays sat in between Alexa and Mitzy on the train home last night!


----------



## ruthie_1

Nic75 said:


> My Bays sat in between Alexa and Mitzy on the train home last night!


 

Awww..how cute!


----------



## Nic75

ruthie_1 said:


> Awww..how cute!



I thought so!


----------



## SuLi

Living in the US, I rarely ever see Mulberry....I was in Georgetown briefly yesterday (Washington, DC) and noticed a woman crossing the street on the corner of Wisconsin and M with an Oak Bays.  It was nice to see one out and about!


----------



## princesspig

I went to Zurich today, and saw a lovely oak bayswater. I think it's one of the first ones I've seen here.


----------



## steph22

Just spotted one of the Apprentice ladies with a black Alexa.


----------



## happypumpkin

Oversized oak alexa and regular black alexa on the way to Hyde park.  Both looked lovely.


----------



## fionarcat

Choc bays on the way into jl in high Wycombe. It was pouring with rain. I'd just run to the car with ant under my jacket!


----------



## dazzlepuff

Saw an oak Bays yesterday and a choc Bays today, very rare to see two in two days here in Stavanger!


----------



## ruthie_1

steph22 said:


> Just spotted one of the Apprentice ladies with a black Alexa.


 
 I saw that too!


----------



## ruthie_1

I've seen two ink regular sized Alexas this week.  Now that's rare!!


----------



## armcandy3

I spotted a burgandy Ant, first I've seen IRL - lovely!


----------



## ruthie_1

Oh - Choice in Canary Wharf was doing 20% off on all their items - including Mulberry Alexas!  only in black and oak and they have both sizes - Regular and Oversized...  shame they had limited variety!


----------



## TKM69

Saw a shiny Maggie in pink this morning, getting on a bus. Looked nice in the sun.


----------



## ruthie_1

I saw a small version of the Alexa in Watermelon ... It just looks odd... What does everyone else think? I much prefer the regular or o/s version...


----------



## tardis queen

large antony in choc and oak roxy


----------



## dazzlepuff

Watching secret diary of a call girl and Belle carries a spongy patent tomato bays in the beginning of series 4! I didn't even know there was a forth season, I'm really missing out not living in the UK!


----------



## lavender lass

dazzlepuff said:


> Watching secret diary of a call girl and Belle carries a spongy patent tomato bays in the beginning of series 4! I didn't even know there was a forth season, I'm really missing out not living in the UK!



Yeah she carries it in a few episodes. Do you like her wardrobe this season?


----------



## dazzlepuff

lavender lass said:


> Yeah she carries it in a few episodes. Do you like her wardrobe this season?


 
Only on the first episode still, but I like it so far! I loved the dress she wore in the first scene when she walked in to her new house, and also the wrap dress she wore later on. Wish I had a body like Billie Pipers, she looks amazing!


----------



## lavender lass

Yeah, Billie does look amazing!! Think there is one episode where she has short shorts on and i was like OMG! Only cause i would have looked ridiculous in that outfit.


----------



## Amstead

Oak Ant outside M&S food.


----------



## Tarababe

Oak Bays in Newcastle today. Looked very new and light not the gorgeous deep  oak of a well loved and used one.


----------



## annaswe

Cerise ? Medium Daria hobo on train this morning on tamned lady dressed in denim & white looking super chic. Never seen this colourway irl before.


----------



## elvisfan4life

annaswe said:


> Cerise ? Medium Daria hobo on train this morning on tamned lady dressed in denim & white looking super chic. Never seen this colourway irl before.


 
Probably an outlet special from ebay? they did specials in this colour last year


----------



## tardis queen

battered oak bays in York


----------



## tardis queen

three antonys in harrogate this morning


----------



## mssw157

Unbelievable but true......plum Bays on Talbot Street earlier! For those of you who don't know Dublin - that's as rare as flying pigs and Talbot Street is a no-go zone after 7pm!


----------



## elvisfan4life

maybe someone has their bag stolen mssw!


----------



## LucindaC

^^ Maybe they got lost , I ended up wandering down all sorts of undesirable looking streets when I first moved here.


----------



## mssw157

Ha ha ladies! No, the girl looked like she knew where she was going and she defo owned the bag...
Fact is, if you want to go shopping on Henry Street and work in the financial centre, you have to pass all kinds of undesirables....


----------



## lavender lass

Saw a black Mitzy hobo and a black printed Bays today. Spotted the Bays while getting my haircut as it was eye-level walking by on the street. Ohhhh and how nice it was!


----------



## Lady Farquar

In Norfolk this weekend

Battered looking choc Bays, oak Effie, and a fair few oak Bays at Burnham Market


----------



## wulie

A black Alexa in M&S yesterday! Had to do a double take & nearly


----------



## Tarababe

Black Ledbury in metro centre car park at lunch time....


----------



## Lady Farquar

I think I've seen a choc Seth today - on a chap.  Looked genuine enough to me, but are they quite 'deep' at the base?  ....


----------



## wulie

^ no - Seths have a kind of large piping all the way round the edge with just a front/back, not gusseted like Ants - hope that makes sense! 

Blueberry mitzy still kicking about! - oops wrong thread! 

....no other sightings, funnily enough!


----------



## blueberryuk

At waterloo station today - gorgeous choc pheobe, & oak seth that was so patina'ed it was nearly choc!!


----------



## Tarababe

Forgot to say, DH spotted two men carrying bags on Saturday and said to me Aren't they Mulberry's.......They were Seth's I think.


----------



## LucindaC

Mulberrys were out in force this morning, on my way into work I saw... black Alexa with the strap doubled up to make it a shoulder bag, very nice looking oak OS Alexa, black Bayswater with shiny gold HW, and the OL OS Alexa that keeps taunting me!


----------



## Lakrits

A girl with an oak Bays in a shopping mall today.


----------



## Lady Farquar

wulie said:


> ^ no - Seths have a kind of large piping all the way round the edge with just a front/back, not gusseted like Ants - hope that makes sense!



So it was a fake then (wouldn't surprise me, in Chesterfield lol)


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ he he!


----------



## lavender lass

dazzlepuff said:


> Saw an oak Bays yesterday and a choc Bays today, very rare to see two in two days here in Stavanger!



He he. I usually have to do a triple take when i spot a Mulberry in Bergen,  been spotting alot of MJ and LV though.


----------



## fionarcat

Spotted in Bristol waterfront, a sbs I think. Had no glasses on and a four year old desperate to get to the wiggles so can't be sure but it looked lovely!


----------



## P-M

A black Piccadilly (or wannabe, can't be 100% sure) downtown in Helsinki yesterday and an oak Daria satchel at summer theatre today. Talked to the owner of the lovely Daria She had bought it from last years sale and seemed to be pleased of the attention D. got from me.


----------



## Highendfashion

I have only seen target mulberry


----------



## lhrkwi

I saw a metallic silver congo style bayswater this afternoon in a high end mall here...very shiny and bling which fits in with the locals taste.  Wanted to try and take a photo but would probably have been arrested! Has anyone seen these before...Was it real?


----------



## princesspig

I saw an Alexa in Oak in Zurich today - looked good


----------



## stannymanny

At the hairdressers today in the chair next to me lovely Oak Phoebe followed by a Hot Pink Patent Spongy Leather Bays. In my chair Oak Quilted Shimmy.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lady had a lovely oak Alexa in my work yesterday, seen quite a few while at work.
Oak Bayswater, Mitzy Hobo last week. Bayswater seem popular round here.


----------



## claypot

Oak Anthony on Swanston Street, Melbourne.


----------



## Lady Farquar

At Wollerton Park, Nottingham - saw an oak Mitzy Hobo and a choc Joel.  Also saw a Seth, but it looked quite plasticy??  Met a lady who has an even bigger M addiction than me - though she wouldn't fess up as to how many she owned!


----------



## wulie

Not many sightings lately then! 

Oak roxy & drizzle daria satchel at my gym!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak ant in southampton today


----------



## steph22

I saw a mini Taylor satchel in deer brown on a lady in Selfridges, Trafford Centre. Looked great as a cross body bag on her black outfit.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Silky snake Bayswater at the post office today.


----------



## armcandy3

RN mitzy messenger at The Glasgow Fort last night.


----------



## Lady Farquar

I shouldn't take credit for this, because my DH pulled me to one side whilst we were browsing in a shop, and pointed out that the chap stood back to back with me had a Mulberry - an oak Joel.

Not seen a Joel on a fella before...looked OK though!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lady Farquar said:


> I shouldn't take credit for this, because my DH pulled me to one side whilst we were browsing in a shop, and pointed out that the chap stood back to back with me had a Mulberry - an oak Joel.
> 
> Not seen a Joel on a fella before...looked OK though!


 
That's impressive, my DH wouldnt recognize a Mulberry if it jumped up and bit him.


----------



## DoubleDutch

Saw a woman with an oak Bays at the indoor playground. We were standing at the coffee counter together and she pulled out a choc long locked purse: verrrry nice!


----------



## Arretje

Near the supermarket I saw a young woman on a bicycle with a very rugged-looking Annie. The bag was hanging on the handlebar bouncing very near the wheel so I have some idea why it was looking so rugged


----------



## princesspig

I saw a few Mulberries in Zurich today - was great. A patent tomato red bayswater, a blue alexa, and an oak messenger bag, A4-size with two pockets on the front with postman's locks - very nice.

And for once, it seemed like a lot of people were interested in the Mulberry area in the only department store that has Mulberry here. And it wasn't only the ones which were 30% off. I really hope Mulberry will become popular here!


----------



## LucindaC

Very lovely and well worn oak Blenheim in M&S yesterday and a chocolate Somerset on Nassau street.


----------



## Lady Farquar

gunsandbanjos said:


> That's impressive, my DH wouldnt recognize a Mulberry if it jumped up and bit him.



Mine didn't either - until he'd been brainwashed by me!!


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Black alexa in Cardiff yesterday - my 9 yr old daughter normally spots Mulberries before me and tells me which model it is (what have I let myself in for!)


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Grape Alexa on the way back from dropping my daughter to school this morning.

Oak Bayswater ont he way back from afterschool club with her yesterday.


----------



## figarogirl

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Black alexa in Cardiff yesterday - my 9 yr old daughter normally spots Mulberries before me and tells me which model it is (what have I let myself in for!)



Which part of wales are you in Wolfie?


----------



## geeky_economist

Several Alexas in DC recently - all worn by girls with American accents! Usually if I see a Mulberry here or NYC, chances are it's worn by someone who is either a European ex-pat or a tourist.


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

figarogirl said:


> Which part of wales are you in Wolfie?


 
Hi Figarogirl, I live in a small village halfway between Cardiff & Newport x


----------



## dazzlepuff

Oak Drew spotted on a colleague during a company event today! Nice to see something different from Alexas, Bayswaters and Ants!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Oak large pebbled leather Mitzy hobo today on a girl walking down the street and an oak Blenheim in Waitrose - rare to see one Mulberry here in St Albans let alone two in one day!


----------



## ruthie_1

I saw a very drenched oak bays today... hope the owner used protection spray!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Sure i saw an Oak Roxy in work yesterday. Was hard to tell as it was under her arm, went past the table a few times as inconspicuosly as i could to get a better look!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Black Annie in the shops today.


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Black Bayswater, black OS Alexa and regular Alexa and a brown OS Alexa -- in Holt!

Welcome to Canada, Mulberry!


----------



## Lakrits

I was in Stockholm today, the mecka for Mulberry sightings I think

Oak OS Alexa
3 black OS Alexa
Sofia oak messenger
Somerset tote black
Antony 3 choc, 2 oak and 1 black
Tetbury small black Scotchgrain
Binocular in congo tan
Oak Elgin
2 oak Bays
3 choc Bays
4 black Bays
Black Printed Bays
Black Aston
Black Despatch Scotchgrain
Oak large Antony
Coral mini Daria satchel
Oak Hayworth
Black Joel
Black Seth

I think that was it


----------



## steph22

Spotted a few in Wilmslow today - Oak OS Alexa, Oak Somerset the ones I can remember.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

black ant in JL southampton!
I got followed round a store by a SA who commented on my gorgeous OL alexa saying "OMG i cant believe you have one" haha seems the OL is popular outside the world of tpf!


----------



## dazzlepuff

Spotted a few Mulberries in Bergen over the weekend, Choc and Oak Bays, Oak Brynmore and loads of fake Alexas.


----------



## TKM69

Two mabels, the middle sized and a biddy sized one in blue which was lovely all queing for the cashpoint today. There were only 5 people in the whole que so how weird was that?
Also a nice, think maybe almost brand new Tille tote in M&S at the tills. The owner bought some of my favouite biscuits so obviously good taste is shared.


----------



## imum

I have never sighted one up here in Darwin Australia yet... I hold my baby very close and dear to me.... lots of compliments, but not many have even heard of Mulberry....but they will when I am finished with them.....hehehe


----------



## dazzlepuff

I'm very surprised to see a Oversized Bayswater Tote in Chestnut at the office today!


----------



## mssw157

Choc Ant in Brown Thomas yesterday. Oak Somerset tote on Grafton Street afterwards. 

Also, last week in M&S on Henry Street a most horrific fake large oak Shimmy.


----------



## ruthie_1

I saw a small Taylor in black yesterday and a Roxy in oak today in the office. 

I work in a place full of mulberrys... used by men and woman...  mostly Bays by the lawyers... with the odd pink mabel in marketing...


----------



## ruthie_1

mssw157 said:


> Choc Ant in Brown Thomas yesterday. Oak Somerset tote on Grafton Street afterwards.
> 
> Also, last week in M&S on Henry Street a most horrific fake large oak Shimmy.


 
Haha!  I like your choice of word 'horrific'!  I saw a fake oak o/s alexa the other week in H&M Romford...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Working in the City this week so not surprised to see lots of Mulberries about but two in particular caught my eye - beautiful aged oak Bays and a silky snake Bays satchel   This was the first time I saw the satchel in real life and now I REALLY want one!


----------



## Lakrits

I was at Paris Air Show at Le Bourget yesterday, among all the airplanes I spotted a lovely Bluberry Antony on a lady wearing a lilac suit.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

ruthie_1 said:


> I saw a small Taylor in black yesterday and a Roxy in oak today in the office.
> 
> I work in a place full of mulberrys... used by men and woman... mostly Bays by the lawyers... with the odd pink mabel in marketing...


 
I know what you mean, I freelance for my old company ad hoc and every time I go in there are so many Mulberry bags about - mainly Bays, Mitzy and Daria. Would love to see a Roxy though!


----------



## ruthie_1

I saw Oak Bays, Black Bays, O/S Oak Alexa used as a shoulder bag (i wonder whether she's a Tpf'er?!), black Mitzy Clutch used as a cross shoulder bag, black roxy tote, oak east west bays and a black east west bays!


----------



## lavender lass

dazzlepuff said:


> Spotted a few Mulberries in Bergen over the weekend, Choc and Oak Bays, Oak Brynmore and loads of fake Alexas.



Next time your in Bergen give me a holla!  We can have a mini meet...


----------



## P-M

A choc Brynmore having a latte @ some trendy cafe in Helsinki yesterday.

And later on *a GORGEOUS red *(lipstick or tomato red, not even the sa could say)*Bayswater* walked in to Mulberry Helsinki shop to browse the sale. Was just wondering why the owner even bothered, since she already owns the HG! My niece and I were astonished, I even started spontaneously clapping my hands on the bag. The owner was pretty pleased. OMG the bag was tdf! Want one asap!


----------



## ruthie_1

From a far, I saw a nude Neely ... then close up ... i noticed the handle didn't look right... it was a colleague of mine so I E-Mailed her and it's a very good copy from Zara!  She almost had me fooled!


----------



## fionarcat

ruthie_1 said:


> I saw a small Taylor in black yesterday and a Roxy in oak today in the office.
> 
> I work in a place full of mulberrys... used by men and woman...  mostly Bays by the lawyers... with the odd pink mabel in marketing...


How funny, I  used to work in marketing and I love pink handbags. Must be the mentality.


----------



## lhrkwi

a 'well loved' oak tooled bays sitting across the aisle from me on the aeroplane coming home yesterday...bit battered but still beautiful.


----------



## figarogirl

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Hi Figarogirl, I live in a small village halfway between Cardiff & Newport x



Not too far from you then, I am in the outskirts of Swansea....


----------



## Lakrits

I was on a small visit to Stockholm this afternoon. Unfortunately none of the M stores were open, due to midsummer weekend. Normally one of them are open on sundays, so that was a disappointment. I saw some 2 black and 2 oak Bayswaters, and a mole Scotchgrain vintage bag. (and a fake black "Alexa")


----------



## annaswe

As always lots and lots of Mulberries in Sthlm. The usual bays's, Elgin's, e/w bays', Mitzy's, the odd roxy, plenty of reg & OS Alexa's mostly oak and black but also a few "different" M bags. I also saw a mila (hobo?) in a neutral colour (sorry don't know much about this model) and rose gold hardware - to many buckles for my taste but the lady wearing had the whole nude coloured theme going on and it looked great together. Petticoat Mitzy on a lady looking like a tourist and very elegant as well, A few different Daria satchels & totes & am sure a few more I can't remember right now. I guess any bag, even if not to my personal taste, carried with attitude and well put together colour scheme will look good. Oh yes, a very sixties inspired girl with a black bob, white and black clotes carried a black somerset something - normally a v casual borderline boring bag looked fab with her outfit.

The classic Mulberries have always been v popular here but I have seen a lot more of the "new" models lately as well. My theory is that as designer handbags are hard to come by here in Sweden - there is a LV store, a Gucci store and the "nice " dept store stock a few different brands but not much (Tod's, Jimmy Choo etc) and a completely over priced boutique with rude staff and small stock of Bal, Chloe, Prada etc (am sure there are a few other boutiques selling some brands as well but not many of them) so with a flagship store and a store in the "posh" dept store Mulberry really is one of the most accessible brand of designer bags here. Now selling both old classic bags and newer models that appeal's to a different and new audience they just can't go wrong here.


----------



## dazzlepuff

Spotted loads of M bags in London on Sunday and Monday, Bayswaters, Mitzys, a Daria, a few Tillies and Alexas. The ones who stood out was Plum Bays and grey leopard Hayden, and a Phoebe (never seen one IRL before)! Surprised to see how completely battered some of the bags were!


----------



## lavender lass

In Bergen spotted a black Congo Bays and a Mitzy Messenger in Butter.


----------



## Lakrits

There is a festival in my town this weekend, starting today. Just took a little stroll to listen to Daniel Adams Ray, spotted a choc large Ant on a lady, looked really good.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Spotted 2 Mulberries yesterday - a tassled Blenheim (in coconut?) at the shopping outlet at Jt28 of the M1 (of all places), then a rather lovely grained choc Ant - my SIL's new one!!!


----------



## Lakrits

annaswe said:


> As always lots and lots of Mulberries in Sthlm. The usual bays's, Elgin's, e/w bays', Mitzy's, the odd roxy, plenty of reg & OS Alexa's mostly oak and black but also a few "different" M bags. I also saw a mila (hobo?) in a neutral colour (sorry don't know much about this model) and rose gold hardware - to many buckles for my taste but the lady wearing had the whole nude coloured theme going on and it looked great together. Petticoat Mitzy on a lady looking like a tourist and very elegant as well, A few different Daria satchels & totes & am sure a few more I can't remember right now. I guess any bag, even if not to my personal taste, carried with attitude and well put together colour scheme will look good. Oh yes, a very sixties inspired girl with a black bob, white and black clotes carried a black somerset something - normally a v casual borderline boring bag looked fab with her outfit.
> 
> The classic Mulberries have always been v popular here but I have seen a lot more of the "new" models lately as well. My theory is that as designer handbags are hard to come by here in Sweden - there is a LV store, a Gucci store and the "nice " dept store stock a few different brands but not much (Tod's, Jimmy Choo etc) and a completely over priced boutique with rude staff and small stock of Bal, Chloe, Prada etc (am sure there are a few other boutiques selling some brands as well but not many of them) so with a flagship store and a store in the "posh" dept store Mulberry really is one of the most accessible brand of designer bags here. Now selling both old classic bags and newer models that appeal's to a different and new audience they just can't go wrong here.


 
I also see quite a few number of old scothcgrain models in Stockholm, they seem popular too.


----------



## annaswe

Lakrits said:


> I also see quite a few number of old scothcgrain models in Stockholm, they seem popular too.




Yes, especially lots of troutbags - popular as school bags, nappy bags and just for general use of course.


----------



## P-M

OS Oak Alexa having lunch today in Helsinki. :sunnies


----------



## thelittlestar

A fringed Daria satchel in Oxford Street on Saturday. Never seen one being worn before.


----------



## thelittlestar

Spotted a medium Taylor satchel in deer brown (?the oaky colour) today at Camden Town tube station. It worked well on the girl that was carrying it but still does nothing for me.


----------



## DoubleDutch

It's my lucky day! I saw three Bayswaters today. One gorgeous light pink spongy patent from the lovely Sterre. Her sister was wearing a black Darwin Bays and a friend was carrying an oak one!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just got back from honeymoon in Crete and while we were out there I spotted a very glamorous mother and daughter wearing an oak Alexa hobo (mother) and oak Mitzy messenger (daughter). I took my new to me Mitzy messenger as my bag for the trip so it was funny to spot someone else with the same bag!


----------



## Lakrits

I just came back after two days in Copenhagen. Saw a couple of Bays in all classic colours, Oak OS Alexa, oak seth, oak ew Bays, oak Roxanne, vintage mole/brandy Troutbag, two black large Antonys. My dear friend had her choc Mollie (good in the rain)


----------



## dazzlepuff

I was carrying my Margaret and spotted a oversized Alexa and a Lily, both oak, in sunny Stavanger today!


----------



## h4nn4h94

I usually see them in an unexpected place. Saw the most beautiful glossy purple bayswater with gold hardware in McDonalds. Couldn't stop staring


----------



## zooba

Oh I wish I had a photo of the bag.  It was oak with two  multicolor pockets and metal details on the pockets.  I remember mocking this design endlessly when it was out.  Saw it in Bermuda's financial district and it was gorgeously at home

Also saw two NVT bayswaters and anthony messenger.  All time record sightings for me.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Choc Ant in Chesterfield this afternoon


----------



## Lakrits

Saw an oak Seth, and a black Mitzy messenger yesterday and an oak large Antony today. Have been out and about with good friends visiting us the last few days.


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw a spongy patent Bayswater yesterday, I think it was mushroom...
The lady spotted my melon Alexa, I could tell.


----------



## Lakrits

Spotted a mint black congo Binocular bag today at the fleamarket.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Spotted a woman in Sainsburys today with an oak Somerset hobo - sort of regret selling mine on now as it looked great on her


----------



## dazzlepuff

Not too exciting in Stavanger today, spotted one black OS Alexa, one black bays and a oak Mitzy tote!


----------



## Lakrits

Saw a lady with a black Daria hobo when me and DD was buying some smoked salmon this afternoon.


----------



## Lakrits

Where at a gathering with friends yesterday, the hostess had a brand new oak ew Bays. Also spotted a Calder Tote on a lady in a nearby shopping centre.


----------



## IncessantDrool

None of the usual suspects in Kensington High Street. A fuchsia Greta hobo, blueish Milton and an oak leopard Alexa.


----------



## IncessantDrool

DoubleDutch said:


> I saw a spongy patent Bayswater yesterday, I think it was mushroom...
> The lady spotted my melon Alexa, I could tell.



I love it when that happens! Two strangers pass each other, eyes cast down and sideways at the Mulberry on their arms, eyes meet briefly, flash of recognition of mutually excellent taste.........
Sigh......


----------



## DoubleDutch

IncessantDrool said:


> I love it when that happens! Two strangers pass each other, eyes cast down and sideways at the Mulberry on their arms, eyes meet briefly, flash of recognition of mutually excellent taste.........
> Sigh......



You make it sound so poetic


----------



## blivlien

This weekend in South London I've seen a powder beige sparkle tweed alexa, petticoat white alexa, grape alexa, oak mini alexa and 2 oak oversized alexas. i was using my oak leopard one!


----------



## wulie

Oak OS Alexa in town centre yesterday (and pretty sure it was real! )


----------



## blivlien

i saw a few fake oak alexas, two real black alexas, a black bayswater, a black mabel, a nude patent bayswater or it might have been that peach spongy patent (I couldn't quite tell from where I was) and a fake bronze daria hobo.


----------



## Lakrits

Going home from work yesterday I saw a very vintage Mole/Brandy Scotchgrain Despatch.


----------



## lavender lass

Tuesday in a florist i spotted a black Anthony, today spotted a black ew bays while the owner was admiring my Alexa clutch from the corner of her eye...


----------



## dazzlepuff

In Stavanger at the Tall Ships races today I saw Chestnut Tillie Hobo, oversized Grape Alexa, Midnight Daria, what I looked like a slim brynmore in ginger (do these even exist..?) and several Bayswaters in classic colours...


----------



## wulie

Too busy gassing at CO to pay much attention - lots!
(however 4 tpfers & only 1 Mulberry bag between them - well done Lady F for keeping the side up, although I think I made up for it in accessories!)


----------



## Lakrits

Spent a lovely day in Stockholm yesterday. Some spottings that I can remember:
Silky snake SBS
Oak reg Alexa
Black large Antony
Black small Edie
Choc Elgin
Vintage congo similar to Tetbury
Oak Bays, and some more I don't remember.

Unusually quiet on the Mulberry front, it is in the middle of the holiday period.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Ol alexa on my sister yesterday after she stole it to use for the day


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw loads on my quick journey out today! Oak somerset and oak east west bayswater in John Lewis, 2 lovely oak bayswaters in the little cafe we went for lunch in. One new looking one and one older one with a fabulous patina. Also saw a fair few in the Mulberry shop, other than the ones on the shelves. Lady buying a silky snake SBS.


----------



## Lakrits

wulie said:


> Too busy gassing at CO to pay much attention - lots!
> (however 4 tpfers & only 1 Mulberry bag between them - well done Lady F for keeping the side up, although I think I made up for it in accessories!)


 
I guess no Mulberry family photos then


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^Fraid not Lakrits - the others were being traitors!!

seen an oak Roxy & a navy heavy grain Joel tonight (latter one being my 'ex' - just had to have it on my knee, for a quick 'fondle' lol - that leather is just soooo lush!)


----------



## blueberryuk

Saw oak OS alexa yesterday in Kensington High Street - it was dangling off the owners shoulder & came down to her knees! She didn't seem bothered it was so low but that would drive me crazy!! Don't think she was that short........


----------



## Fuzzog

I don't post on here that much, as there aren't really many Mulberrys flying around, in my area, but on a recent trip to Henley on Thames, they were everywhere!!!

1 x Daria Hobo in a dark blue / grey colour.
5 x Oak Bays
2 x Choc Bays
3 x Oak Roxannes
1 x Burnt Orange daria Hobo - I fell in love
2 x Blenheims
2 x Somerset Totes
1 x Black printed Bays
2 x Black E/W Bays

Oh yes, and an oak mini Alexa, Watermelon Mini Alexa, and Hazelnut Leah Tote - but they were mine!!

I've never seen so many, even my hubby got involved with my little game of 'Spot the Mulberry'..............


----------



## ditzyfordaria

So late in reporting this but I saw my first ever (!!) Mulberry while walking the streets of downtown Victoria, BC, on Canada's west coast. It was a lovely Oak Alexa specimen.


----------



## princesspig

I haven't seen any Mulberry bags worn for quite a while - the last one was a lovely oak Ant in Geneva weeks ago. 

But I did notice that the "local" department store (90 minutes drive from here) has a new Mulberry area - it looks much better than before, where it was just a small table where all the bags were piled up. I did see PPL in Midnight today, and it's absolutely gorgeous! I thought it wouldnt be my thing after seeing it on M.com, but it's lovely IRL.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw a lovely creamy coloured bays today with rose gold hardware.

Also saw 2 eggplant beauties!!! An east-west mitzy and a continental wallet. I want something in eggplant!


----------



## Lady Farquar

At Prescott hill climb this weekend:-
Choc Bays
Black A4 Roxy Tote
RN coloured? Kristen
Oak Bays
Navy Joel
Black Ant
Choc Ant
What looked like a tobacco large Ant (not sure if genuine or not though...)


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ oh, knew I'd forget one - an oak/tan Somerset Messenger (like an old style Shoulder, but with messenger strap iykwim!)


----------



## Lakrits

Spent two days in Stockholm, still holiday quiet regarding M bags. Spotted a black Bays, black Sofia hobo, oak Sofia hobo, two black Mitzy totes. The black Sofia hobo was carried by an english lady together with her family.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I'm working in London this week so lots of Mulberries spotted today - the ones that stood out were a lovely OS oak Alexa (despite me not normally liking Alexas) on a woman on the train into work, a black PVT EW Bays on the tube and what looked like a black Knightsbridge on my way home. I also saw loads of oak Bays which every other woman in the City seems to hold - gorgeous though.

I went into HoF in my lunchbreak to have a nosy at the new season stuff in person and fell in love with about six different bags and colours! There was a beautiful birds nest printed Bays which caught my eye and the same colour also looked amazing on the SBS.  There was also a postman's lock satchel (as opposed to the tote) which I hadn't see before which was nice but overpriced at £695..


----------



## blivlien

I saw a gorgeous conker polly pushlock, oak bays and a black daria satchel today on the tube.


----------



## Slowhand

Fuzzog said:


> I don't post on here that much, as there aren't really many Mulberrys flying around, in my area, but on a recent trip to Henley on Thames, they were everywhere!!!
> 
> 1 x Daria Hobo in a dark blue / grey colour.
> 5 x Oak Bays
> 2 x Choc Bays
> 3 x Oak Roxannes
> 1 x Burnt Orange daria Hobo - I fell in love
> 2 x Blenheims
> 2 x Somerset Totes
> 1 x Black printed Bays
> 2 x Black E/W Bays
> 
> Oh yes, and an oak mini Alexa, Watermelon Mini Alexa, and Hazelnut Leah Tote - but they were mine!!
> 
> I've never seen so many, even my hubby got involved with my little game of 'Spot the Mulberry'..............



That's quite a list even by Henley standards . The charity shops in Henley apparently have lots of fashion  & shoe gems donated.


----------



## fionarcat

Slowhand said:


> That's quite a list even by Henley standards . The charity shops in Henley apparently have lots of fashion  & shoe gems donated.


On my way....


----------



## bbagcoveter

Anyone have a chocolate bayswater? How does it age? Sometimes I wonder if its a bit boring, but I want an understated and simple but beautiful bayswater


----------



## Fuzzog

Slowhand said:


> That's quite a list even by Henley standards . The charity shops in Henley apparently have lots of fashion & shoe gems donated.


 

It was over a period of two weeks, so I'm not really sure if they all count.....

I did spot six all in one day though!!


----------



## Fuzzog

fionarcat said:


> On my way....


 

No Mulberrys in the charity shops, I'm afraid - and I did look in them (I like browsing charity shops in nice areas!!) Plenty of nice clothes though - most of which still had tags on!!


----------



## TheaBerry

I'm spotting quite a few Ants (lots of them in Oslo), Alexas are also often to be seen. Mainly the classic colours! 

A Bella, the one that Kris revealed some time ago, a few Daria hobos, a few bayswaters in again classic colours and regular or printed. 

Oh, and my mum and I saw what used to be an oak bays, water damaged and horrible looking. If that had been any other bag it would've been thrown out long time ago!! It had a line going all around the bag half way up, clearly showing a dried water line (if you get what I'm saying ).


----------



## fionarcat

Fuzzog said:


> No Mulberrys in the charity shops, I'm afraid - and I did look in them (I like browsing charity shops in nice areas!!) Plenty of nice clothes though - most of which still had tags on!!


Thanks for telling me Fuzz.  I have a mate who bought a BNWT Bays about four years ago from a charity shop in Hampstead for £100 so there's always a chance eh?!


----------



## NekoZombie

TheaBerry said:


> I'm spotting quite a few Ants (lots of them in Oslo), Alexas are also often to be seen. Mainly the classic colours!
> 
> A Bella, the one that Kris revealed some time ago, a few Daria hobos, a few bayswaters in again classic colours and regular or printed.
> 
> Oh, and my mum and I saw what used to be an oak bays, water damaged and horrible looking. If that had been any other bag it would've been thrown out long time ago!! It had a line going all around the bag half way up, clearly showing a dried water line (if you get what I'm saying ).


 
I saw a destroyed Mitzy messenger in Holborn yesterday.  Why people spend all that money just to treat their bag badly, I'll never know!


----------



## TheaBerry

NekoZombie said:


> I saw a destroyed Mitzy messenger in Holborn yesterday.  Why people spend all that money just to treat their bag badly, I'll never know!



haha, and all of us here keep saying the pebbled Mitzy leather is indestructible  I know I try my best to look after my bags, as I know I can't afford new ones that often!


----------



## Rani

Black Anthony and black medium Daria in Tesco's. I was very distracted by the Daria while unloading my trolley. My son shouted out " Come on mummy, hurry up!" 
I had my very useful oak Sommerset Shoulder.


----------



## wulie

In Manchester yesterday...
black bays, oak bays (a few), mouse grey daria satchel x2, couple of oak alexas....
more of a Chloe & Bal scouting trip!


----------



## JenF

Silky snake SBS at Waverly Station, Edinburgh on Saturday - my bag twin! - and then an oak bays on a girl in Mulberry, Glasgow while her friend was buying a lovely conker Alexa!


----------



## Lakrits

A black Mini Daria Satchel carried by a lovely lady in my choir at tonights rehearsal.


----------



## CPrincessUK

4 Bays, 1 Alexa and 1 Daria hobo in Bristol today  plus my Oaky!


----------



## Lakrits

A fake OS Alexa on lunch break today, and a real oak ew Bays when at Ikea with DD tonight.


----------



## Muldoon

I saw the most abused E/W oak bays today in TK Maxx. I have never seen such a sorry abused specimen. Poor old Oaky. I like 'loved' but this was just battered!


----------



## fionarcat

Was in HMV with my DS and DD yesterday, and a little girl said "Is that a Poxy?" pointing to my choc roxy. I was really impressed and then I saw her mum was wearing a RN Mitzy Hobo and it all made sense. Poxy! Love it.


----------



## Slowhand

Iv'e been in Cornwall since Saturday and not seen  a singe Mulberry yet - maybe the rain & Cornwall don't mix .


----------



## blivlien

In the last few days in London I've sen lots of oak bays - some newer looking and some with lovely patinas, an oak PVT bays, a few black bays, an oak roxy, a deer brown bays (I think), mouse grey daria hobo, oxblood daria satchel, a nude neely, a mini oak alexa, ooh and a denim quilted sbs!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

grey bayswater in wickham tea rooms on tuesday!


----------



## NekoZombie

Fake bays this morning on the Strand.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

NekoZombie said:


> Fake bays this morning on the Strand.



boo!


----------



## NekoZombie

bag*mad*bags said:


> boo!



Well, My work colleague has a really bad fake Alexa.  My other colleague has a real one so I guess they cancel themselves out....On seconds thoughts the fake is horrible!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Seen today at Hope Show - lovely oak Phoebe, and a GINGER ALANA!!!!  Had to admit, I was doing more than my fair share of gawping at the Alana, and I'm sure if was real - it looked gorgeous!!!


----------



## madmadmo

Good condition Rosemary when in John Lewis shopping. Makes me want one even more!!!!


----------



## Slowhand

Lovely Oak Effie in Waitrose.


----------



## Lady Farquar

At Bicester Village yesterday:-
Choc printed EW Bays, Black large Mitzy Hobo, Oak Ant, Pumpkin PPL (larger size), choc Ledbury, oak Alexa (can never tell if these are genuine or not though).


----------



## PeanutB

On the 521 to Holborn this morning: Oak SBS
Theobald's Road: Oak OS Alexa


----------



## dazzlepuff

I saw three girls in a group wearing Mulberries today in Fulham. One had oak bays, one with choc bays and one with ink Lexie. They looked great!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Saw a gorgeous Conker alexa in tescos tonight!


----------



## Slowhand

Fake Leddy going into work this morning from Dubai apparently  ( Actually it wasn't  that bad - better than some recent M leathers  to be honest )


----------



## blivlien

PeanutB said:


> On the 521 to Holborn this morning: Oak SBS
> Theobald's Road: Oak OS Alexa


 
i sometimes get the 521 to holborn sometimes! haha might unknowingly bump into you one day


in clapham junction on monday i saw an ink alexa, black east-west bayswaters and a black anthony.

in leicester sq yesterday evening i saw an oak bays, a really weird oak coloured fake alexa, an nice oak alexa, black patent bays and a plum buffalo bays


----------



## weezer

A lovely oak Alexa in San Francisco the other weekend.


----------



## Rani

In St Christopher's Place, Bond St I saw black reg Alexa, 3 Oak Regular Alexa  , black Daria Satchel, Ink Daria tote, lots of Bayswaters and EW bayswater.


----------



## PeanutB

Hey blivlien - the queues are so crazy in the morning i mostly get the hump and walk!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Gorgeous choc Elgin yesterday in Farringdon yesterday and an oak beauty also in Farringdon when I was catching the tube this morning but I don't know the name of it!


----------



## serene

I saw black lily today.. gooooorgeous!


----------



## Lady Farquar

At Chatsworth Country Fair today:-
2 x choc Ants, 1 x Oak Ant, 1 x Khaki slim Brysmore, couple of black Alexas & a lovely black congo Hellier (absolutely oozed quality imho - an older lady was wearing it, and I suspect was probably bought from new - it was perfect!)

Oh, and the Sinclairs stall had following for sale (only a few prices from memory)

Bayswaters in oak & black - £550
Khaki Slim Brysmore - £325? (gorgeous leather)
Oak & Black EW Mitzy Hobos - £350
Choc large Ant - think was £325?
Oak Sophia Hobo
Electric Blue Mila something!
Oak Somerset tote


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Oak OS Alexa and oak Greta hobo today in St Albans - hadn't seen a Greta on someone in real life until today and it looked lovely!


----------



## Indiana

A really really gorgeous Effie worn by a gal strolling down Dundrum main street today.  Not oak and not choc - maybe antique?


----------



## PeanutB

ooo...I got a good one! Spotted Scarlett Johanssen being escorted through JFK and guess what was dangling from her shoulder?

Oak mini Alexa!


----------



## dazzlepuff

Ooooo, I've been missing this thread, thanks for the bump! Spotted Choc Bays in the office today, and last week outside the hummingbird bakery I saw a Splodge Bayswater, I wasn't carrying mine at the time, but it looked gorgeous!


----------



## cathk

I spotted two large antonys in chocolate in Dublin Zoo last Sunday, carried by two women who were together, think they may have been sisters.

My last sighting before that was a lovely Daria (in a sort of grey colour I don't know the name of) at Dublin Horse Show.

But then, I don't get out much!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I spotted a very worn oak Somerset Shoulder in Hatfield shopping centre. The only Mulberry I saw that day....


----------



## Rani

Mole grey bayswater at Clapham Junction this morning and lots of oak bays.


----------



## Saltyseabiscuit

Two oak bays, one newer and one a bit salty.  

Also saw the most horrible fake chestnut Tillie tote while out! It just made me feel sort of sad.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saltyseabiscuit said:


> Also saw the most horrible fake chestnut Tillie tote while out! It just made me feel sort of sad.


 
I'm back at uni and have seen A LOT of fake Alexas!!

Have seen some genuine ones too though, 2 oak bays and a choc Brynmore.


----------



## Saltyseabiscuit

gunsandbanjos said:


> I'm back at uni and have seen A LOT of fake Alexas!!
> 
> Have seen some genuine ones too though, 2 oak bays and a choc Brynmore.



Ugh, yeah now that school is back here in Manchester I've been seeing some too. I understand that not everyone wants or can afford the real version, but there's so many other bag options out there! Guess I'm just not a fan of fake bags. I did see a really gorgeous grape Alexa in line behind me at Boots the other day and it was hard not to stare. The real deal can be quite distracting sometimes!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I dont like fake bags either, lots of nice bags out there that are not designer. Hate rip offs.
There is a lady who lives near me with a grape alexa, have seen her about a few times and it is really beautiful. I almost prefer it to my plum one.


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Now that Mulberry has "officially" landed in Canada I can't really say I'm surprised to see the occasional M-bag.. but I still am! Saw an Oak Alexa on a lady downtown a week ago. 

And funny enough I/my Daria was spotted by a woman in the nail salon last friday.


----------



## wulie

Good one PeanutB!!!

Slightly delayed in reporting, but my holiday spots were an Oak OS Alexa in a waterfront cafe in Thessaloniki on 2nd Sept & a choc print bays at the luggage carousel at the slightly less glamorous Luton Airport last Monday!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Oak regular-sized Ant shopping in St Albans today.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Ginger Ant while i was out on my way to work. It looked fab!


----------



## dazzlepuff

Gorgeous large black Edie on the tube this morning and a silky snake chain strap Tillie yesterday..


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oak oversized Alexa, black pvt bayswater and my black nvt bays.


----------



## dazzlepuff

Saw a large black Margaret in Chiswick yesterday, also spotted oak E/W bays and a oak printed bag with three postmans locks this morning on the tube.


----------



## Saltyseabiscuit

Saw the most gorgeous cabbage green Alexa when out yesterday. That colour is really growing on me! Also saw a really lovely purple patent bays. The sun seems to be getting people and their bags out.


----------



## LucindaC

Term has started and there are absolutely loads of Mulberrys real and fake alike... Oak seems to be the favorite and I spotted a few oak Bays and a couple of oak Mitzys yesterday. There was another oak Mitzy walking to work in front of me this morning, the bag seemed to be real but the lady had fake CLs on... go figure.


----------



## LucindaC

I'd like to add to that an OS OL Alexa behind me in the queue for the checkout in M&S, so very jealous...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Black printed bays, oak Leddy and one of the girls at uni came in with a new M bag but i dont recognise the style at all


----------



## blivlien

A lady walked passed me near my tube station with an eggplant buckle bag this morning. It was stunning! Also saw an oversized grape alexa on the tube back, and an oak tooled basywater in Covent Garden.


----------



## blivlien

I saw the same oversized grape alexa yesterday morning, and a metallic python bays in Covent Garden in the evening - it looked really sparkly in the sun!


----------



## Indiana

gunsandbanjos said:


> Ginger Ant while i was out on my way to work. It looked fab!


 
Ooh that's made me want one!

Saw 2 oak beauties in Dundrum today:  Mitzy and Lexie.  However the brand of choice seemed to be Orla Kiely and small wonder with the buckets of rain.  I left all my darlings at home and took a plastic carrier - delightful, not!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Spottted an oak Mitzy tote in the supermarket today!


----------



## wulie

Various bays at different points in Heathrow, an OS oak Alexa boarding a plane at Frankfurt and a Tillie (tote or hobo?) in the VERY long passport control queue back at Heathrow yesterday!


----------



## blivlien

I saw a pink leopard alexa, petticoat alexa, black and oak alexas, oak and black bays, black daria satchel and a few mitzy messengers on Oxford Street this evening!


----------



## geeky_economist

Hideous fake white Poly Push Lock on the DC metro this morning.  Actually, I'm seeing tons more fake Mulberries in the States generally.


----------



## blivlien

I saw a few more in Covent Garden this evening - beautiful nude small edie, nude spongy patent bays, oak bays, large oak mitzy hobo, black and oak printed bays, black leah (the leather looked so scrummy!), and a nude alexa with the snakeskin trim!


----------



## lulu09

A lovely black Maggie in Tesco of all places.....


----------



## Muldoon

Lovely black Kensington coming out of M&S. Old school and looking great!


----------



## blivlien

I saw lots in Brighton yesterday - oak alexa hobo, oak alexa camera bag, 3 oak anthonys, choc anthony, oak bays and a couple of mitzies


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Black somerset in Clarks shoe shop today. 
Oak Mitzy in work yesterday.


----------



## madmadmo

Two bays, one Saturday in a plum colour and a lovely oak today.


----------



## figarogirl

Loads of mulberry in Edinburgh....Bayswaters, Oak and black. Alexa - black. Stunning Roxanne tote in Oak - I think I maybe needing one of these very very soon!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

figarogirl said:


> Loads of mulberry in Edinburgh....Bayswaters, Oak and black. Alexa - black. Stunning Roxanne tote in Oak - I think I maybe needing one of these very very soon!


 
Didnt realise you were in Edinburgh too?


----------



## figarogirl

Hi GunsandBanjos, I was there Wednesday until Saturday for an exam and then a few days in the city!  I loved it, I popped into Mulberry and spent a whole hour in anthropologie - spent a lot there on bits and bobs for the house! What a fabulous city to live in!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

figarogirl said:


> Hi GunsandBanjos, I was there Wednesday until Saturday for an exam and then a few days in the city!  I loved it, I popped into Mulberry and spent a whole hour in anthropologie - spent a lot there on bits and bobs for the house! What a fabulous city to live in!


 
It is lovely, weather been a bit rubbish lately though! I was just confused as i was sure i'd nosed round your blog and you were from Wales. Hope the exam went well, was it a Doctor(y) exam? I saw you were in cardiology. Every time my daughter is in hospital she has hordes of students/new docs wanting a look at her as she has Tetralogy of Fallot (and other apparently interesting non heart stuff).


----------



## figarogirl

gunsandbanjos said:


> It is lovely, weather been a bit rubbish lately though! I was just confused as i was sure i'd nosed round your blog and you were from Wales. Hope the exam went well, was it a Doctor(y) exam? I saw you were in cardiology. Every time my daughter is in hospital she has hordes of students/new docs wanting a look at her as she has Tetralogy of Fallot (and other apparently interesting non heart stuff).



Ah, it was pretty bad the day of the exam but that was ok as I was all in doors but thank goodness my main day on friday for looking around was fabulous! 
Yes, it was the British Society in Echocardiography Exam in the EICC - very long exam, glad it is now over. No questions on TOF but I have seen a few patients with it over the years - it is quite rare. I hope your daughter is well - it is so amazing what can be done now - the technology is amazing, we are finding out new things all the time x


----------



## gunsandbanjos

She's doing well thanks FG, repair done at about 2, valves will need replaced but for the moment she is good. Her cardio care has been great. She's a very good patient, the senior docs love her as she is quite happy to sit nice and still for the students. One asked if we minded adding her name to the patients who might be used for physiology exams as she has an interesting combination of conditions.


----------



## figarogirl

gunsandbanjos said:


> She's doing well thanks FG, repair done at about 2, valves will need replaced but for the moment she is good. Her cardio care has been great. She's a very good patient, the senior docs love her as she is quite happy to sit nice and still for the students. One asked if we minded adding her name to the patients who might be used for physiology exams as she has an interesting combination of conditions.



Ah she sounds like a little star! love her. Glad to hear she is doing well. xx


----------



## CPrincessUK

In London today and saw loads
Eggplant Bays
Deer Brown Bays
Daria hobo oak
Mitzy Oak
Large lily in black silky snake
Fake oak Bays


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oak tooled bays .... on my sister


----------



## octopus17

Yesterday afternoon I saw a congo red breton shoulder bag, unzipped and loads of paper/stuff bursting out the top, being carried by a slender lady with long blond hair entering into a bank in Comber, Co.Down. I nearly stalled at the lights!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Absolutely gorgeous Ginger Bayswater in Bath last week


----------



## dazzlepuff

Spotted Oak bays, red bays and conker polly just now outside Temple tube station


----------



## Ondrea

Two oak bayswaters and a a morgan messenger in London yesterday


----------



## jem047

lulu09 said:


> A lovely black Maggie in Tesco of all places.....



Which Tesco ? What did the bag wearer look like ? I have a black Maggie and I did take it into Tesco the other week .


----------



## Lady Farquar

In Bristol last weekend - oak Bays, oak small somerset tote, what I think was a fuschia ombre? Bays.  
At Birmingham train station on Weds - another oak Bays, and a black printed one on the walk to the office!


----------



## lulu09

jem047 said:


> Which Tesco ? What did the bag wearer look like ? I have a black Maggie and I did take it into Tesco the other week .



Kettering?? How funny would that be.....


----------



## bag*mad*bags

two gorgeous oak bayswaters at tesco in shepton mallet at the weekend.


----------



## dazzlepuff

Mini Conker Alexa in Knightsbridge yesterday!


----------



## Arretje

Off white regular Alexa in the elevator at my work. This is only the third time I spot one in the Netherlands!


----------



## dazzlepuff

Very patina'd oak tooled bays and midnight polly push lock in Fulham today!


----------



## PeanutB

Deer brown oversized Quilted Alexa in Ardingly.


----------



## PeanutB

Rosie tote in St Margarets and Midnight Buckle Bag near Tottenham Court Road. The MBB looked really good but I could hear the buckles clinking and she walked!


----------



## Indiana

Large Ant on a yummy mummy in Dundrum.  I'm always surprised at how FAB that bag looks on.


----------



## birkin girl

Ha..I was in Dundrum today with my polly in midnight..! On Sunday I saw   a  lovely girl with a conker one in Dundrum..!


----------



## PeanutB

Today already: Grey velvet ostrich Daria hobo, two reg oak Alexas and a Deer brown Taylor oversized satchel


----------



## browneyedboyz

Two Antony's on the school run!!!  Yummy mummy faves!!!


----------



## BagsyMe

Lovely black oversized Taylor in Blackrock today. That bag is seriously growing on me! Although I think the opening would annoy me


----------



## birkin girl

Ah...where in blackrock..?...


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw a lady in the gym yesterday carrying a gorgeous choc printed Bayswater


----------



## BagsyMe

birkin girl said:
			
		

> Ah...where in blackrock..?...



Ha, was that you?! It was round the top of the main street, across from tonic... That's gas if it was!


----------



## birkin girl

No I'm too in love with my polly push lock..! But I live so close to Blackrock..!


----------



## steph22

Spotted loads in Manchester today. Daria's, Polly's and Bays in variety of colours.


----------



## GreyFeather

Only my colleagues Oak East West Bays that's on the floor next to me right now. Only Mulberry I've seen (aside from in stores). But then I haven't really been looking for them - will have to start now .


----------



## Wordsworth

Loads at the O2 for the ATP world tour finals over the last two days, mulberry seems to be the choice of tennis fans!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I saw LOADS of Mulberry in London today  ! At least 10 oak Bays, a Printed Bays in oak, black Picadilly, choc Bayswater, 5 oak Antonys, 2 black Ants, 2 large black Ants, one oak Roxanne, snake Lilly, powderbeige SBS, choc Somerset tote, choc somerset hobo (? with that lovely Mitzy-like strap), oak mini Alexa, oak reg Alexa, black reg Alexa...heaven!

My DD got so worried over my sanity for spotting them. I wonder why


----------



## PeanutB

DoubleDutch said:
			
		

> I saw LOADS of Mulberry in London today  ! At least 10 oak Bays, a Printed Bays in oak, black Picadilly, choc Bayswater, 5 oak Antonys, 2 black Ants, 2 large black Ants, one oak Roxanne, snake Lilly, powderbeige SBS, choc Somerset tote, choc somerset hobo (? with that lovely Mitzy-like strap), oak mini Alexa, oak reg Alexa, black reg Alexa...heaven!
> 
> My DD got so worried over my sanity for spotting them. I wonder why



Yup, loads in Richmond  today too. Standouts were birdsnest croc nappa sbs, oxblood Daria and a first ever bag twin for my black Sofia messenger.


----------



## blivlien

In the last few days around Holborn I've seen a black tillie, butter alexa, black and oak alexas and bayswaters, a drizzle medium daria hobo, red onion bays, pumpkin polly push lock tote, and a fake NVT looking alexa


----------



## blivlien

I saw loads of mulberries this Saturday in Clapham Junction including 2 or 3 oak alexas, one fake oak ostrich bays, east west oak bays, an oak somerset shoulder, a black daria clutch, orange daria satchel, oak and black mitzy messengers and medium hobos, and some others.

Today I saw a gorgeous plum buffalo alexa and a birds nest sbs.


----------



## Clawdia1971

I was in Ikea in Belfast today and spotted an oak Bayswater - I was tempted to say hello as I had her little sister with me (oak SBS)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I saw a lovely oak Phoebe in St Albans today.


----------



## PeanutB

Saw a black postmans lock satchel in Richmond on the weekend. It looks great.


----------



## steph22

Spotted a lady with Mitzy Messenger in Wilmslow, Cheshire on Saturday.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Saw 5 Bays today, 2 black (NVT and printed), 1choc, 2oak.
Plus  2 east west Bays, both black. Also black daria satchel.  
I think I work in mulberry town! Haha. They were all lovely though and worn by women of different ages, sizes, attire both casual and more professional. I was glad to be using my red Carbotti though.

And a horrid fake oversized Oak Alexa! Gunsandbanjos we might be in the same town! Hehe


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Couple of mulberries at uni today, OS Alexa in black and oak, black bays and a fake oak Alexa.
Couple of Bals too.


----------



## LeLore

Saw an oak bays and black croc bays within 2 mins of each other this morning


----------



## Gabs

I saw a lovely dark purple (eggplant?) Ant Messenger today!


----------



## Loveheart

2 oak bays, one antony and a purple mitzy


----------



## Gabs

Talked to a woman with a fake bays today - it was a very good replica, I couldn't see anything odd from my distance. Those really annoy me! (I know it was fake because she told me, but I couldn't attack a strangers bag to inspect it)

But knowing it was a fake made me feel sooo happy that I have the real deal!


----------



## Plemont

Gabs said:


> it was a very good replica, I couldn't see anything odd from my distance. Those really annoy me!



I know!  I saw quite a few Mulberries today (regular Alexa, oak Bayswater that looked brand-new, lovely choc East-West bays) but how do you know if they are real or fake at a distance?


----------



## Loveheart

Fuschia pink SBS, and a black Roxy


----------



## PeanutB

Saw a bag twin today (black Sofia messenger), about a zillion oak bays, leopard Alexa, silky snake oak bays (peeling all over, poor thing), conker ppl tote.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Saw loads around work in London today but the ones that stuck out were a beautiful oak Bays (made me even more excited to get mine! ), an oak Somerset tote and a conker Polly (in the smaller size I think).


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Lots spotted again today - highlights were a lovely aged oak Somerset shoulder and a gorgeous plum Alexa hobo   Hadn't seen one of these in real life before today and the colour is tdf!


----------



## Loveheart

Saw a stunning OS Alexa in cabbage green, wow how gorgeous was this bag!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Bit of a Mulberry Fest in a bistro/bar this lunchtime in Chesterfield.  Saw a choccy Bays (bit of wrench, seeing mine was posted off only this morning), a black Effie Tote (the new 'Effie' - have to say, it looked fab!!), and an oak Ant - all within about 10 mins!!


----------



## Plemont

On holiday in a generally Mulberry-free small Peak District town, but two ladies enjoying coffee in the Cupcake Cafe were both carrying Bayswaters - one black, and one beautifully aged Oak.


----------



## wulie

Into Birmingham today so quite a few... oak roxy, black ant, oak bays, oak printed bays x2, black printed bays, black alana (I think, always get those ones mixed up).


----------



## steph22

Manchester today so spotted lots. Alexas, Bays and Mitzy's very popular and mostly black.


----------



## lemonademoney

Saw horrific looking pleather Oak Mulberry Bays in Leicester today, ouch!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

saw a grape alexa and oak bayswater tote in john lewis yesterday


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Seen some lovely ones over the last couple of days in London including a beautiful oak men's satchel - can't remember the name  but it had three postman's locks on it. Funny to see a man wearing such a nice bag


----------



## LucindaC

^^ I keep trying to persuade my BF that I will buy him an M satchel, he says it's just an excuse for me to buy another bag and I wouldn't be allowed to borrow it... he can see right through me .


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Onebagtoomany said:


> Seen some lovely ones over the last couple of days in London including a beautiful oak men's satchel - can't remember the name  but it had three postman's locks on it. Funny to see a man wearing such a nice bag


Was it a Brynmore?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yes!  That's the one - just looked it up on .com.  It looked really nice, would buy one for my DH but he doesn't go for all that, normally shoves his wallet in his back pocket and that's it!


----------



## Esmerelda

Onebagtoomany said:


> Seen some lovely ones over the last couple of days in London including a beautiful oak men's satchel - can't remember the name  but it had three postman's locks on it. Funny to see a man wearing such a nice bag



My OH bought a lovely manbag when we lived in France.  It's so much better than having pockets stuffed full of stuff.  He still uses it now we're back in Oz but it isn't quite so common here and raises a few eyebrows


----------



## Lady Farquar

Oak Somerset Hobo? in Nottingham yesterday - the larger, rounded bottom one (the bag that is - not me - though the description would still apply )


----------



## sweetymooth

Butter Alexa & oak somerset in Westfield yesterday - wasn't really looking but spotted the yellow Lexie - looked very slouchy and lovely.


----------



## Plemont

In an art gallery in Margate: mother and daughter both carrying Oak Bays, both with the most amazing patina.  Only difference is that the mother's Bays is printed leather. Classy ladies!


----------



## LeLore

Plemont said:
			
		

> In an art gallery in Margate: mother and daughter both carrying Oak Bays, both with the most amazing patina.  Only difference is that the mother's Bays is printed leather. Classy ladies!



Are you also from Kent Plemont?


----------



## Plemont

LeLore said:
			
		

> Are you also from Kent Plemont?



No - we live on the borders of East London and Essex, but come to Kent quite a lot for different things - work, study, shopping, and just because it's pretty!


----------



## LeLore

Ah I see! Yes Kent is rather lovely, lots of heritage as well as being picturesque (and of course Bluewater!)


----------



## zoeleung_

I saw:

1 oak bays
1 black bays
1 oak mitzy hobo
and 1 oversized oak alexa

all within an hour in sheffield!


----------



## stopmenow

Today in a northern spa

1 oak Antony
1 black Bays
1 oak Roxy
1 oak classic. Don't know the name but it was definitely Mulbery

Never seen so many before.


----------



## lemonademoney

That is one posh spa!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely, grainy, choc Ant yesterday - my SIL's!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Just gone 9am and already
2 oak Bays
1 black Bays
1 reddish croc Bays
2 choc Bays including mine
1 black printed EW
1 black Daria Satchel
1 choc Antony!!


----------



## Rayban

Yesterday at The Metro Centre, Gateshead:

Gorgeous oak Bays
Black Bays
Black Daria satchel
Black Effie satchel (could be very tempted)


----------



## CPrincessUK

Three Oak Bays
One Deer Brown Bays
One black east west Bays
One dark blue Daria Satchel
Black Daria satchel

And my eggplant Bays!


----------



## stopmenow

Last night at school concert
My choc e/w bays
1 black daria
1 brown ledbury

This morning
my conker sbs
1 oak alexa, looked stunning over an all black outfit, nearly crashed the car.


----------



## Candysroom

West Quay Southampton yesterday:


1 Oak Anthony
1 Bayswater khaki


----------



## Bagstar

School Run

1 Lovely PPL Midnight Tote

1 Oak Bays


----------



## bettymuc77

Saw the new small green lizard print (or whatever this bright greenish black patterned one is called exactly) travel tote today - uugh, those colors (no offense to anyone...) - can't believe that someone actually wears that... 
Well, I guess people's tastes are different, which somehow is a good thing too...


----------



## Lady Farquar

2 other Mulberrys in Chesterfield today - a choc Antony, and a choc Knightsbridge (though that was my friend's )


----------



## Loveheart

Black Daria, croc oak Bays, black Anthony, Tillie hobo, oak Alexa, conker Alexa, Effie hobo


----------



## Missh88

Birds nest quilted Tillie on the Tube - honestly never looked at the Tillie but the owner had removed the strap and she looked so chic!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Black alexa in Southampton yesterday on my way to work.
Oak alexa in winchester today


----------



## Silversun

A lovely little black Daria hobo inside Waitrose at St Katherine's Docks today. It was quite a bit smaller than the medium hobo but otherwise identical. I complimented the wearer and said I didn't even know they made the Daria in that size. It was really lovely.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Chestnut tillie tote, oak bayswater in west query today.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Choc Ant, oak Alexa and oak tooled bays in M&S today.
Oak bays on way home.


----------



## stopmenow

In a northern spa

my oak bays
oak roxanne
black postmans lock satchel looking very new and shiny
black bays


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black Daria satchel
Stunning cerise Daria hobo
Antony - large choc and smaller black
Black east west Bays
My wonderful Oaky (oak Bays)


----------



## Plemont

Several oak Bays at Lakeside, all looking a bit new and self-conscious without any patina, and needing a bit more time before developing their full beauty!  Also a rather weird and nasty hybrid fake heritage bays (complete with shoulder strap but no decorative straps), that can best be described as 'fake tan' colour - not oak, not fudge, not deer brown, just odd


----------



## lilibetmulberry

I saw SO many Mulberrys today! Oak bays, black bays, black EW bays, something nasty pretending to be an oak bays, and something that looked genuine but smaller than an EW bays in chocolate croc print. 
Black mitzy hobo, OS black alexa, regular black alexa, and a gorgeous chocolate rosemary. Plus my soho.


----------



## lulu09

All of the usual bags in London today (hundreds of bays/roxys) and also saw a bright hello SBS - it was really hideous and tbh, that bag alone may well of put me off Mulberry......


----------



## Rani

Saw a very stylish lady with os oak Alexa in John Lewis Oxford St looking at Mulberry bags. She looked like she was in her 50's and was wearing jeans, black leather jacket and animal print pumps. Very chic, maybe a forum member?

Later, I was in a queue in Zara and the girl infront of me had an reg oak Alexa. I nearly felt tempted to ask her if she had experienced colour transfer problems, but I refrained in the end. She might of thought I was a bit weird!

I cheated with black balenciaga city.


----------



## Loveheart

I saw loads of Mulberry's today

3 oak Bays, 1 black Bays, black Tillie, black buckle bays, choc Bays, choc Alexa, Daria hobo, and this all in one hour!!


----------



## jadebee

I saw a very peculiar mulberry today, almost positive it's fake, I was in walsall paying a cheque into the bank when I decided to pop into diffusion, I saw a lady with a large leather shopper tote thing, square and very strange with a big oval 'mulberry' tree emblem in the middle and I do mean in the very middle.  I have never seen it before but all the ladies in diffusion were loving it.


----------



## Mandu79

jadebee said:
			
		

> I saw a very peculiar mulberry today, almost positive it's fake, I was in walsall paying a cheque into the bank when I decided to pop into diffusion, I saw a lady with a large leather shopper tote thing, square and very strange with a big oval 'mulberry' tree emblem in the middle and I do mean in the very middle.  I have never seen it before but all the ladies in diffusion were loving it.



Could it have been a Effie?


----------



## jadebee

Mandu79 said:


> Could it have been a Effie?


No not an effie, It was like this shape, but with the gold oval tree plaque. 
I have never seen it before, Looked fake imo.






This is the best example I can find only the tree was in an oval kind plaque and rather than the straps ending the straps went right down to the bottom and there were no rivets, very strange. it was also more square than rectangular.


----------



## Mumofthree

Oak Somerset tote, oak Mitzy hobo, oak Anthony, oak Mitzy messenger, chocolate Roxanne


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Eggplant east west Mitzy just round the corner from my house.

Patent purple bays - not sure of actual colour, not dissimilar to red onion but not quite the same.


----------



## jadebee

Saw an absolutely gorgeous patent oak o/s alexa today in brown hills today. I fell in love.


----------



## Plemont

I'm playing the Mulberry-Starbucks game today.  

There's only one rule and it goes like this; you sit in a window seat at Starbucks and start bag-spotting.  If you see a Mulberry, you have to post it on tpf, but you're not allowed to leave until you've seen one

You can vary this of course and award yourself a cake for spotting one rare Bayswater, or five different Mitzys etc. Obviously if there's no Starbucks around then a Costa or other coffee shop will do!

It's obviously not a good Mulberry day at Lakeside today - on my second latte and not a Mulberry to be seen anywhere


----------



## DoubleDutch

I spotted an oak Alexa in Jamie's Italian today! And three oak Bayswaters in the streets - one verrrrrry battered.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Plemont said:


> I'm playing the Mulberry-Starbucks game today.
> 
> There's only one rule and it goes like this; you sit in a window seat at Starbucks and start bag-spotting.  If you see a Mulberry, you have to post it on tpf, but you're not allowed to leave until you've seen one
> 
> You can vary this of course and award yourself a cake for spotting one rare Bayswater, or five different Mitzys etc. Obviously if there's no Starbucks around then a Costa or other coffee shop will do!
> 
> It's obviously not a good Mulberry day at Lakeside today - on my second latte and not a Mulberry to be seen anywhere



I played the game on the bus. Saw black Daria satchel, choc Bays, beige/stone colour Bays and my eggplant.

While commuting this morning, black printed Bays, postman lock satchel or Edie in pebbled beige with Rose gold (it was beautiful)!


----------



## bettymuc77

Plemont said:


> I'm playing the Mulberry-Starbucks game today.
> 
> There's only one rule and it goes like this; you sit in a window seat at Starbucks and start bag-spotting.  If you see a Mulberry, you have to post it on tpf, but you're not allowed to leave until you've seen one
> 
> You can vary this of course and award yourself a cake for spotting one rare Bayswater, or five different Mitzys etc. Obviously if there's no Starbucks around then a Costa or other coffee shop will do!
> 
> It's obviously not a good Mulberry day at Lakeside today - on my second latte and not a Mulberry to be seen anywhere




Aww - I love doing that too!

I love bag-spotting in general: in the subway, in the city, in a coffee shop - you name it! 

Mulberrys in particular, of course - but here in Germany (Munich) not as many people as in the UK have one, so it takes quite a while till you see one... 
So staying in Starbucks until a Mulberry walks by would probably take too long (and I'd drink waaay too much coffee, lol) - yet, I still love bag-spotting!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

2 ladies on George street yesterday, one with carter in birds nest, the other with small Polly in conker.

Oak Joel or Seth can't remember in sainsburys.


----------



## lulu09

Plemont said:


> I'm playing the Mulberry-Starbucks game today.
> 
> There's only one rule and it goes like this; you sit in a window seat at Starbucks and start bag-spotting.  If you see a Mulberry, you have to post it on tpf, but you're not allowed to leave until you've seen one
> 
> You can vary this of course and award yourself a cake for spotting one rare Bayswater, or five different Mitzys etc. Obviously if there's no Starbucks around then a Costa or other coffee shop will do!
> 
> It's obviously not a good Mulberry day at Lakeside today - on my second latte and not a Mulberry to be seen anywhere



Plemont, I'm worried that you are still sitting in Starbucks??


----------



## Plemont

lulu09 said:
			
		

> Plemont, I'm worried that you are still sitting in Starbucks??



Haha I was there for a VERY long time but eventually spotted an oak Mitzy. It might actually have been a fake so I didn't look too closely just in case! 

By coincidence I'm in a Starbucks again right now but this time in Basildon.  Which is not a place where Mulberries are often to be seen. I might be some time........


----------



## bettymuc77

Plemont said:
			
		

> Haha I was there for a VERY long time but eventually spotted an oak Mitzy. It might actually have been a fake so I didn't look too closely just in case!
> 
> By coincidence I'm in a Starbucks again right now but this time in Basildon.  Which is not a place where Mulberries are often to be seen. I might be some time........



Sounds like fun, hehe... 
Am still working and bored, wish I could go to Starbucks and Mulberry-spot - enjoy!


----------



## Plemont

Plemont said:
			
		

> Haha I was there for a VERY long time but eventually spotted an oak Mitzy. It might actually have been a fake so I didn't look too closely just in case!
> 
> By coincidence I'm in a Starbucks again right now but this time in Basildon.  Which is not a place where Mulberries are often to be seen. I might be some time........



Saved by an oak Daria satchel! Boom!


----------



## bettymuc77

Plemont said:
			
		

> Saved by an oak Daria satchel! Boom!



Ha, you did it - ready to leave comfy Starbucks yet?


----------



## Mumofthree

2 black Anthonys, one large and one small in Asda today


----------



## stopmenow

Ina northern spa

My conker sbs
Oak bayswater
Black roxy
Pale pink (?) bays
Chocolate antony
Oak antony


----------



## lulu09

Plemont said:


> Saved by an oak Daria satchel! Boom!



How funny.... Just imagine you sitting there with a row of empty coffee cups desperately hoping to spot a M bag.......

Im off to Austria on Wednesday, I wonder if I will see any on my trip - other than at T5 of course.....


----------



## Plemont

bettymuc77 said:


> Ha, you did it - ready to leave comfy Starbucks yet?





lulu09 said:


> How funny.... Just imagine you sitting there with a row of empty coffee cups desperately hoping to spot a M bag.......



My name is Plemont and I am a coffee addict (as long as it's a venti one-shot iced vanilla latte, skinny, sugar free and less ice!  What happened to 'a cup of coffee')


----------



## FairyMary

Plemont said:


> Saved by an oak Daria satchel! Boom!



If I had to play your fab Starbucks game anywhere around here, they'd be hauling me into the ER on a drip! .....so much coffee, so few Mulberry bags to admire  Well, at least I'm doing my very best to keep my end up!!


----------



## bettymuc77

Plemont said:


> My name is Plemont and I am a coffee addict (as long as it's a venti one-shot iced vanilla latte, skinny, sugar free and less ice!  What happened to 'a cup of coffee')



Dito - my name is Betty and I am a Starbucks addict, too (iced venti two-shot nonfat caramel macchiato, yummy!) 
"A cup of coffee with some milk and one sugar, please" - hmm, haven't heard that in a while...


----------



## daintree

I saw my first Alexa in conker today....now I get the love. It's next on the list!


----------



## juliewoo

I saw an oak Somerset shoulder at sloane square station today.

I had overlooked this bag.....it looked amazing, and will be going to try one myself soon. 

Xx


----------



## Somersetlove

juliewoo said:
			
		

> I saw an oak Somerset shoulder at sloane square station today.
> 
> I had overlooked this bag.....it looked amazing, and will be going to try one myself soon.
> 
> Xx



I have that bag and it is fabulous IMHO lol! Definitely give it a try as it is a pretty overlooked style, but very much a classic


----------



## juliewoo

Hey, somersetlove, did you do a reveal? If not can you post some piccys?

I've had a look on .com, and see it has a light coloured lining, does it get dirty?

Thanks 

X


----------



## Mumofthree

Somersetlove said:


> I have that bag and it is fabulous IMHO lol! Definitely give it a try as it is a pretty overlooked style, but very much a classic



I've got the same bag! One in oak and one in black. It is a fabulous bag


----------



## juliewoo

Hey mumofthree, did you do a reveal of your Somerset shoulder???

I did a search & couldn't find anything.

Can you post some piccys?

Xx


----------



## Somersetlove

juliewoo said:
			
		

> Hey, somersetlove, did you do a reveal? If not can you post some piccys?
> 
> I've had a look on .com, and see it has a light coloured lining, does it get dirty?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> X



I'll try and post some pics in the morning.

The bag does have a light lining but as I carry anything that would be likely to mark it in a little pouch, I've not had any problems


----------



## Somersetlove

Mumofthree said:
			
		

> I've got the same bag! One in oak and one in black. It is a fabulous bag



Ooh I really thought about the black one, but as I have a black Mabel I decided I didn't need another black bag.  The black has silver hardware doesn't it? Very nice contrast with the leather colour

I don't have anything in chocolate brown though....hmmmn!


----------



## Mumofthree

Somersetlove said:


> Ooh I really thought about the black one, but as I have a black Mabel I decided I didn't need another black bag.  The black has silver hardware doesn't it? Very nice contrast with the leather colour
> 
> I don't have anything in chocolate brown though....hmmmn!



I'll put some pics on today 

The silver hardware looks lovely against the black leather. I already had a black bag before I bought the Somerset, but they are completely different bags. The chocolate would be a good option if you wanted a different colour. If you're worried about the lining getting grubby then a bag liner is a great idea!


----------



## Somersetlove

juliewoo said:


> Hey mumofthree, did you do a reveal of your Somerset shoulder???
> 
> I did a search & couldn't find anything.
> 
> Can you post some piccys?
> 
> Xx


Posted pics in the Reference library - Mulberry oak


----------



## Mumofthree

juliewoo said:


> Hey mumofthree, did you do a reveal of your Somerset shoulder???
> 
> I did a search & couldn't find anything.
> 
> Can you post some piccys?
> 
> Xx



Posted a pic of each one in the reference library - the Mulberry Somerset, pics only


----------



## Candysroom

bettymuc77 said:
			
		

> Dito - my name is Betty and I am a Starbucks addict, too (iced venti two-shot nonfat caramel macchiato, yummy!)
> "A cup of coffee with some milk and one sugar, please" - hmm, haven't heard that in a while...



I am in Starbucks in Sourhampton, looking out. So far it is just me and my Alexa and I am halfway through my drink...


----------



## Candysroom

Candysroom said:
			
		

> I am in Starbucks in Sourhampton, looking out. So far it is just me and my Alexa and I am halfway through my drink...



Sadly have to leave Starbucks in shame as have to go and NO Mulberry spotted. All I've managed is 2 Cath Kidsons and a probably fake LV 
Neverfull!


----------



## Plemont

Candysroom said:


> Sadly have to leave Starbucks in shame as have to go and NO Mulberry spotted. All I've managed is 2 Cath Kidsons and a probably fake LV
> Neverfull!



Oh no!  I'm in Lakeside Starbucks and have already seen a lovely black Bayswater.

(....and no I don't work in Starbucks, nor do I own shares in it - when I've got an essay to write I just find it a good place to study!)


----------



## Plemont

I'm in Mulberry-Starbucks heaven in Kensington High Street! I can currently see a midnight Polly Push Lock, a dark purple Alexa and a man's Clipper. And that's just in the queue! 

*settles down happily for fifteen minutes of Mulberry spotting and an ever-expanding wish list*


----------



## Rani

Today in bond st saw oak & black alexa's, Anthony and quite a few bayswaters in oak and black.


----------



## pandapiglet

Wetherby, West Yorks is usually good for Mulberry spotting. During the kids swimming lessons I spotted a vintage messenger bag, a black mitzy hobo, a black daria hobo and my black reg alexa.


----------



## steph22

Spotted lots in Trafford Centre this evening.

Oak Mitzy Hobo
Fuchsia Pink Bays
Oak Dara Hobo
Black Daria Satchel


----------



## ml11afk

I saw a candy pink denim Lily yesterday in Leeds, very cute!


----------



## Loveheart

Spotted loads of oak Bays today in Oxford Street.
Also, spotted a lovely Bal today, now that is a rarety!


----------



## Mumofthree

An oak Antony and a purple Antony


----------



## madmadmo

Oak bays spotted while out shopping Nottingham.


----------



## Mumofthree

Black Antony, black Bayswater, black tillie, purple Bayswater, oak daria and an oak Alexa in the mall Cribbs causeway


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw oak bayswater tote yesterday, oak and black Antony and an oak silky snake bays today.


----------



## missmoimoi

It was a med-pale grey...young couple downtown Vancouver.


----------



## xtine74

I've never spotted a stranger wearing a mulberry bag before yet today I spotted 3 !!! 2 ahead of me in the Post Office queue (a croc print bay and a canvas tote inSouth Ealing) and 1 in my hairdressers (a East West bay in Northfields). How odd (or perhaps I'm just not so observant).


----------



## Plemont

I was at Bicester today, prime Mulberry spotting territory, so there was lots to see.  Many Mitzys, oodles of Oak Bayswaters, assorted Anthonys.......

Star of the show, though, was a stunning red patent Bayswater.  If that was you carrying it, I apologise for following you around for a while but admire your taste in bags!


----------



## Plemont

Petite lady carrying a very full oak Piccadilly at Paddington Station. 

She was struggling!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lovely lady I served at work yesterday with an oak bayswater tote.


----------



## Daisylou

I saw a young lady carrying a light coloured Alexa Hobo today, it was beautiful!
I hadn't seen one before but I really liked it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Lots spotted on my travels around work in London today - several oak Bays, an OS oak Alexa and two oak Somerset shoulders - oak was clearly the colour of choice this week!


----------



## Shiny n new

Two girls on he train on the way home.. one with Watermelon Alexa and the other with (_i think_) a black Alexa... both were beautiful and are really tempting me..

I have never been too keen as there are so many fakes around BUT the black Alexa slung across the girl i saw looked beautiful...


----------



## pandapiglet

I have a black alexa and I like how understated it is sometimes but other times I do want a bit of colour like if I'm wearing an all black outfit.


----------



## _enila

spotted a girl living in my apartment building with an OS Alexa in oak


----------



## Mulberry_Love

three oak bayswaters and a lovely black bayswater my friend was carrying in Amsterdam!


----------



## ferf1223

pink champagne alexa in the lift at work today...not me at all, but a lovely bag.


----------



## Plemont

Petite lady carrying a petite Zinia at Spitalfields Market. I'm impressed - although I never carry much around, there's no way I could use something so small as a daytime bag!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw so many mulberries when I was walking along George street yesterday.

Oak bays, black ant, oak pvt east west bays, a very green cabbage Alexa to name a few!


----------



## kyliegul

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> Saw so many mulberries when I was walking along George street yesterday.
> 
> Oak bays, black ant, oak pvt east west bays, a very green cabbage Alexa to name a few!



Green cabbage.....ahhh!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

kyliegul said:


> Green cabbage.....ahhh!



It was beautiful, really vibrant and eye catching. It was the first time I've seen one outside of the shop and I loved it. Incidentally the lady carrying it looked quite like you, I did do a double take and wondered if you'd nabbed one then realised it wasn't you.


----------



## kyliegul

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> It was beautiful, really vibrant and eye catching. It was the first time I've seen one outside of the shop and I loved it. Incidentally the lady carrying it looked quite like you, I did do a double take and wondered if you'd nabbed one then realised it wasn't you.



Lol that made me smile, if it was me I'd be skipping dizzily about the place with glee  can't wait much longer!


----------



## Ardens Sol

Saw an oak OS Alexa at school. Wondered if it was real or not.


----------



## Plemont

Lovely Alexa just went past the window of Bluewater Starbucks.  I have no idea of the name of the colour, but it was a greeny-mustard (I'm sure the official name is something a lot nicer than 'greeny-mustard' which isn't an appealing description at all!)


----------



## Shiny n new

Such a busy day for sightings... Swooning all the way into work! 
So I saw;
Oak Alexa at the station- beautiful!
Black Evelina hobo next to me on the train- absolutely gorgeous, had never realized! 
And oak bays and black daria hobo on the walk in... Think the sunshine has bought them all out


----------



## Jacquel1ne

I always look out for bags...................but I have never seen a Mulberry in this little corner other than my own


----------



## bettymuc77

Jacquel1ne said:
			
		

> I always look out for bags...................but I have never seen a Mulberry in this little corner other than my own



Same here in Munich - always looking out for other Mulberry bags than my own, but a very rare occurrence 
On the other hand I like having bags that not everybody has


----------



## Pep1301

Saw an oak bays and red onion bays which was beautiful in the drab weather!


----------



## Jacquel1ne

bettymuc77 said:


> On the other hand I like having bags that not everybody has



That's very true, do you think other bag addicts notice and are swooning :greengrin:


----------



## Millicat

I also like bags that are out of the ordinary.
On another forum here this morning i saw a most unusual LV bag - really unusual shape


----------



## bettymuc77

Jacquel1ne said:
			
		

> That's very true, do you think other bag addicts notice and are swooning :greengrin:



Hope so, hehe 
Just love my Mulberry bags


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Saw a lovely Oak Alexa at the supermarket in my little hometown in East Sussex, I know what you mean about not seeing too many Mulberrys round here Jaquel1ne as I'm not that far from you if I'm right in thinking that you're in Bexhill on Sea, mind you Tunbridge Wells is pretty good for spotting Mulberrys!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

2 red leopard smudge bays at work, also an oak bays and a deer brown Del Ray.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I saw a girl in the lift at work wearing the most beautiful petrol blue Mulberry tote bag - it has a little disc that looked like the Daria disc at the bottom (but smaller), what seemed to be some postman's locks at the top (didn't get a very good view of this angle of the bag!) and brown leather handles.

Does anyone recognise the description?  I had a quick look on .com but couldn't see anything similar so wasn't sure if this is an older style?  It was TDF!   Next time I see her I am going to try and pluck up the courage to comment (she works for a different company in the same building so don't know her) and ask her where she got it without sounding like a crazy person!


----------



## Jacquel1ne

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Saw a lovely Oak Alexa at the supermarket in my little hometown in East Sussex, I know what you mean about not seeing too many Mulberrys round here Jaquel1ne as I'm not that far from you if I'm right in thinking that you're in Bexhill on Sea, mind you Tunbridge Wells is pretty good for spotting Mulberrys!



 Oh so good to know there are Mulberry fans close by

Yes, I am at Bexhill-on-Sea, enjoying a lovely chill out day, sorting my bags & shopping online whilst Hubby is getting windswept and rained on playing golf at Cooden Beach

  Te he

  I thought there was supposed to be money about in this area. Theyre not spending it on bags, thats for sure.

  Always enjoy a shopping visit to Tunbridge Wells and a drool over the bags in Fenwick & Hoopers.  I will keep an eye out for Mulberrys on my next trip


----------



## Designpurchaser

Onebagtoomany said:


> I saw a girl in the lift at work wearing the most beautiful petrol blue Mulberry tote bag - it has a little disc that looked like the Daria disc at the bottom (but smaller), what seemed to be some postman's locks at the top (didn't get a very good view of this angle of the bag!) and brown leather handles.
> 
> Does anyone recognise the description?  I had a quick look on .com but couldn't see anything similar so wasn't sure if this is an older style?  It was TDF!   Next time I see her I am going to try and pluck up the courage to comment (she works for a different company in the same building so don't know her) and ask her where she got it without sounding like a crazy person!


Sounds similar to the Bella Hobo which I would love but the handles are different...


----------



## J.A.N.

I spotted an o/s shiny leoaprd alexa just like mine in B+Q on sunday. Whilst looking for a power shower for my friend.


----------



## Plemont

On holiday in the middle of nowhere (actually in a small Shropshire town but compared to London it feels like the middle of nowhere and it's beautiful!) and I wasn't really expecting it to be prime Mulberry-spotting territory.

Shouldn't pre-judge, there's some lovely classic Mulberry beauties to be seen around here and I've already seen a lovely oak Anthony this morning


----------



## madmadmo

Two beautiful oak bays spotted today after leaving the gym and window shopping in town.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Onebagtoomany said:


> I saw a girl in the lift at work wearing the most beautiful petrol blue Mulberry tote bag - it has a little disc that looked like the Daria disc at the bottom (but smaller), what seemed to be some postman's locks at the top (didn't get a very good view of this angle of the bag!) and brown leather handles.
> 
> Does anyone recognise the description? I had a quick look on .com but couldn't see anything similar so *wasn't sure if this is an older style?* It was TDF!  Next time I see her I am going to try and pluck up the courage to comment (she works for a different company in the same building so don't know her) and ask her where she got it without sounding like a crazy person!


 
Or maybe a fake? Girl turned up at my uni with a daria type bag but details were pretty off - was nice but definitely a fake.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oxblood Daria satchel carried by lady in the bar next to my flat.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gunsandbanjos said:


> Or maybe a fake? Girl turned up at my uni with a daria type bag but details were pretty off - was nice but definitely a fake.


 
Am pretty sure it was genuine - she looked too well put together and expensively dressed to be deliberately carrying a fake, unless she didn't realise.  The bag also looked beautifully made so I would be surprised if it wasn't real. I wonder if Mulberry do one off custom designs if a customer wants something specially made?  Will have to pluck up the courage to ask if I see her again!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Absolutely gorgeous choc darwin Bays spotted this morning on the train - the leather was so thick and chewy looking and it was beautifully worn in - just lovely!   I also saw a VERY new looking oak East West Bays on the tube.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lovely oak and chocolate bayswaters on the school run this morning.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Loads spotted today in the City around work: choc, black and very light brown (fudge? don't know the colour) Bays, black Mitzy tote, large black Daria hobo and black Daria drawstring satchel (not sure if this one was real though, it had a strange look about the leather and was smaller than my drizzle one).


----------



## Plemont

I've just spotted something divine at Westfield Stratford!  A beautiful silvery sparkly Bayswater. No idea what the colour is called, but it was a subtle glitter that just reminded me of moonlight on the sea (how poetic!).  Lovely


----------



## Plemont

A large Anthony and a slim Brynmore in Krakow, Poland


----------



## armcandy3

Oak bella hobo at work by woman from the microbiology lab downstairs


----------



## Roxaholic

Plemont said:


> A large Anthony and a slim Brynmore in Krakow, Poland



Hi hun - how's it going? - and how many bags did you manage to smuggle through Customs, and, more importantly, sell!!?.... :giggles:


----------



## Roxaholic

Kept spotting a rather tasty RO Bays in Taunton this morning, carried by a rather mad-looking woman.....and then realised it was my reflection in the shop windows!!(hehe!)


----------



## Mumofthree

Roxaholic said:


> Kept spotting a rather tasty RO Bays in Taunton this morning, carried by a rather mad-looking woman.....and then realised it was my reflection in the shop windows!!(hehe!)


----------



## Mumofthree

In Tesco this morning I saw an oak Bayswater and and oak Anthony. Then in the pound shop next door I saw a black east west Mitzy and an oak east west Bayswater.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Roxaholic said:


> Kept spotting a rather tasty RO Bays in Taunton this morning, carried by a rather mad-looking woman.....and then realised it was my reflection in the shop windows!!(hehe!)


:giggles:   :giggles:   :giggles:


----------



## Designpurchaser

:giggles:   :giggles:   :giggles:

Ooops double post


----------



## Roxaholic

Designpurchaser said:


> :giggles:   :giggles:   :giggles:



Hi there DP my dear - how fare you today?I hope xx


----------



## Designpurchaser

Roxaholic said:


> Hi there DP my dear - how fare you today?I hope xx


 
Hiya Rox, just sent you mail


----------



## Plemont

Roxaholic said:
			
		

> Hi hun - how's it going? - and how many bags did you manage to smuggle through Customs, and, more importantly, sell!!?.... :giggles:



The business plan has been abandoned because of the amazing currency that is the zloty - everything is so very cheap here! Loving Polish life and Polish food - and the conference is so so interesting. Happy Plemont


----------



## J.A.N.

Plemont said:


> The business plan has been abandoned because of the amazing currency that is the zloty - everything is so very cheap here! Loving Polish life and Polish food - and the conference is so so interesting. Happy Plemont



Id had wondered were you had got to.
Happy holidays.

- I love this emoticon.


----------



## laura81

Saw a stunning flame Bays in Manchester airport today.  I had proper bag envy!


----------



## Plemont

J.A.N. said:


> Id had wondered were you had got to.
> Happy holidays.
> 
> - I love this emoticon.



Thanks JAN!  It's hard work (lectures 9-5 plus assignments to do in the evening) but I'm loving the student lifestyle


----------



## cynth0725

Only saw one Mulberry today...my mini alexa!


----------



## laura81

Manchester is full of Mulberry's!

Saw an Anthony in the hotel, a Lily in Starbucks and a Brynmore in the lift of the company I'm working in.


----------



## Roxaholic

Plemont said:


> The business plan has been abandoned because of the amazing currency that is the zloty - everything is so very cheap here! Loving Polish life and Polish food - and the conference is so so interesting. Happy Plemont



....glad you're having fun! -  is the  with you?....


----------



## 24shaz

At Aberdeen beach yesterday, one lovely real oak Bays and one dreadful fake one, two black Daria satchels, several Ants and a black Gracie (mine).


----------



## Roxaholic

Saw my girlfriend's Oak Annie as I visited her today (the one I mentioned who snaffled it "ever so ridiculously cheaply" from her Summer Village Fete bric a brac stall....am I still very jealous?....you bet!!


----------



## Plemont

Roxaholic said:
			
		

> ....glad you're having fun! -  is the  with you?....



Just look at this - this is our view from the conference centre evening restaurant 

Having said that I researched and wrote for 15 hours today - but we've got the weekend off!


----------



## Roxaholic

Plemont said:


> Just look at this - this is our view from the conference centre evening restaurant
> 
> Having said that I researched and wrote for 15 hours today - but we've got the weekend off!



How beautiful! - but with a view like that I'm amazed you managed more than a couple of sentences!!


----------



## Plemont

Roxaholic said:
			
		

> How beautiful! - but with a view like that I'm amazed you managed more than a couple of sentences!!



Haha you are right - I can't work there!  Tonight we watched a lightning storm over the distant Tatra mountains as the sun set, it's amazingly beautiful


----------



## Cupcake2008

Plemont said:
			
		

> Haha you are right - I can't work there!  Tonight we watched a lightning storm over the distant Tatra mountains as the sun set, it's amazingly beautiful



Wow, beautiful sky!! How can ou study with those views?


----------



## Plemont

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Wow, beautiful sky!! How can ou study with those views?



It's gorgeous Cupcake, just stunning. Going down to the restaurant and watching the sun set is my rewards for siting in lecture halls or shutting myself in my room and writing all day!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mumofthree said:


> In Tesco this morning I saw an oak Bayswater and and oak Anthony. Then in the pound shop next door I saw a black east west Mitzy and an oak east west Bayswater.



Ahh the pound shop! I agree, cut costs to buy nice bags!


----------



## CPrincessUK

How beautiful!  any time for sightseeing?



Plemont said:


> Haha you are right - I can't work there!  Tonight we watched a lightning storm over the distant Tatra mountains as the sun set, it's amazingly beautiful


----------



## Mumofthree

Plemont said:


> Haha you are right - I can't work there!  Tonight we watched a lightning storm over the distant Tatra mountains as the sun set, it's amazingly beautiful



What a beautiful view


----------



## Mumofthree

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahh the pound shop! I agree, cut costs to buy nice bags!



So true!!


----------



## steph22

laura81 said:


> Manchester is full of Mulberry's!
> 
> Saw an Anthony in the hotel, a Lily in Starbucks and a Brynmore in the lift of the company I'm working in.



Was in Didsbury today and spotted quite a few today - East West Bays, Mitzys.


----------



## laura81

Saw a gorgeous OS Alexa today, but I'm not sure  what the leather was, looked lighter than oak and glossy!


----------



## CPrincessUK

today I bought a dress in Asda.... who would have thought?? but it was stunning and only £12!!!



Mumofthree said:


> So true!!


----------



## Mumofthree

CPrincessUK said:


> today I bought a dress in Asda.... who would have thought?? but it was stunning and only £12!!!



Wow!! That is a bargain


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mumofthree said:


> Wow!! That is a bargain



hehehe! I hope DH doesn't think I will start buying handbags from the grocery too!


----------



## Mumofthree

CPrincessUK said:


> hehehe! I hope DH doesn't think I will start buying handbags from the grocery too![/
> 
> You can't beat a mulberry


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mumofthree said:


> CPrincessUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe! I hope DH doesn't think I will start buying handbags from the grocery too![/
> 
> You can't beat a mulberry
> 
> 
> 
> very true!! My heart belongs to this brand!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mumofthree

CPrincessUK said:


> Mumofthree said:
> 
> 
> 
> very true!! My heart belongs to this brand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too
Click to expand...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

laura81 said:


> Saw a gorgeous OS Alexa today, but I'm not sure  what the leather was, looked lighter than oak and glossy!



Was it the patent oak from last season maybe?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak cookie bays in work today.


----------



## laura81

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> Was it the patent oak from last season maybe?



It could have been, it was gorgeous.  I wish I had asked the girl!


----------



## Roxaholic

An absolutely fabulous buttery, golden old beauty - in a trolley in the queue at Sainsbury's cafe in Taunton, pushed by a sweet mother with her lovely little children (as it was squashed in the end part of the trolley it was difficult to decipher the exact style - but on first impressions it looked like an Elgin - she gave me the "knowing" smile, looking at my Oak Roxy and I did same with hers.....but I felt it a little forward to enquire further!.....anyway, later bumped into her coming out of the ladies (!!) - and got a good view of the bag - and it WAS an Elgin, and an absolute beauty at that!......and I duly complimented her on her impeccable taste!.......


----------



## steph22

An Oak Union Jacks Bays in Warrington town centre today. Quite surprised really!


----------



## Shiny n new

Alexa pinky mink standing next to me waiting to cross the road on the way to work... Was mesmerised and just about to compliment her bag when the lights changed and bag and lady walked away... Beautiful!


----------



## lauren_t

Saw an oversized Oak Alexa in Tunbridge Wells today


----------



## kaz37

Black Daria Hobo and Oak Lily in Kings Arms, Sandwich, Kent!


----------



## laura81

Plaster pink SBS sitting at the table next to me in Starbucks as I type.  It's owner and me have exchanged knowing nods of appreciation!


----------



## mygoodies

Oak Alexa at the supermarket this morning!! I almost choked..........


----------



## freckleface45

laura81 said:


> It could have been, it was gorgeous. I wish I had asked the girl!


 
It could have been the Fudge Bays,


----------



## Mumofthree

Oak Mitzy hobo sat in the sun in the cafe at the farm shop!


----------



## lauren_t

It seems like London was the place for Mulberry today!!

Saw a reg Oak Alexa, two mitzy messengers (black and oak), three antony's (two black, one chocolate) ALL in Hyde Park today! Saw a gorgeous old Oak Bayswater when watching the mens cycling on Hyde Park Corner and a Lily in Victoria,


----------



## CPrincessUK

Saw in Oxford today black Bays and stunning Oak Bays with patina (although in excellent condition) together with my black east west bays. Didn't get as far as Bicester though.


----------



## madmadmo

Two oak, one choc printed,my black printed bays and an oak alexa in Nottingham today.


----------



## Pep1301

Very new looking oak east west Bays very pretty


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a mini black Alexa in Wetherspoons this evening


----------



## Roxaholic

Oak Mitzy in Pets at Home!...


----------



## CaraL

Oak alexa and black ostrich bay at work today. Looked lovely!


----------



## laura81

I'm officially in love with a fuchsia ostrich bays that the owner of the shop I'm getting my wedding favours from had today.

She commented on my Bays then we got talking about bags and she showed me this beauty.  Utterly stunning.


----------



## kerplunk

In work today, I saw a haircalf Bays and and OS oak Tillie, but also a fake white Alexa and a very very fake black EW Bays (it didn't even have the right lock!).


----------



## Pep1301

kerplunk said:


> In work today, I saw a haircalf Bays and and OS oak Tillie, but also a fake white Alexa and a very very fake black EW Bays (it didn't even have the right lock!).





Actually can't stand fakes, don't understand why you would buy one?


----------



## steph22

lauren_t said:


> Saw a mini black Alexa in Wetherspoons this evening


 
I do love spotting a designer handbag in Wetherspoons! I can sometimes be found with my Mulberry's while having a meal deal


----------



## Roxaholic

steph22 said:


> I do love spotting a designer handbag in Wetherspoons! I can sometimes be found with my Mulberry's while having a meal deal



!....


----------



## Plemont

Starbucks is the natural home of Mulberry! Today's sightings - mother and daughter carrying an oak Anthony and a coral (I think) Daria satchel.  I'm supposed to be writing an essay but keep getting distracted......


----------



## laura81

Plemont said:
			
		

> Starbucks is the natural home of Mulberry! Today's sightings - mother and daughter carrying an oak Anthony and a coral (I think) Daria satchel.  I'm supposed to be writing an essay but keep getting distracted......



Definitely the home of M!

Every time I'm in Starbucks (and that's a lot), I see a Mulberry or 2.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Oak Mitzy at the Beer Festival in Brussels yesterday


----------



## Designpurchaser

Pebbled beige bays  and an Oak bays in Chapelfield shopping mall


----------



## Somersetlove

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> Pebbled beige bays  and an Oak bays in Chapelfield shopping mall



Good old Norwich!  always a classy Mulberry to be seen


----------



## Designpurchaser

Somersetlove said:


> Good old Norwich!  always a classy Mulberry to be seen


They're few and far between in my neck of the woods and I've never seen a Bal (apart from mine of course)!!

Lily at the petrol garage but not sure if it was a black one or not, it had something in the key / padlock  fob......


----------



## I want 1

Stode  next to lady with a very fake roxanne whilst out for a drink with friends at the weekend. I felt kind of bad for her as I had my very real very new roxanne with me, I actualy saw her cringe when I walked over. Still if your going to buy a fake then be prepared to feel silly.


----------



## steph22

I want 1 said:


> Stode next to lady with a very fake roxanne whilst out for a drink with friends at the weekend. I felt kind of bad for her as I had my very real very new roxanne with me, I actualy saw her cringe when I walked over. Still if your going to buy a fake then be prepared to feel silly.


 
I walked past a fake Daria hobo yesterday and I walked past her with my Daria satchel. :giggles:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

steph22 said:


> I walked past a fake Daria hobo yesterday and I walked past her with my Daria satchel. :giggles:


 
I saw an 'oak' Bays looking very sorry for itself on the tube this morning - I'm not even sure if it was genuine anyway but it also had all sorts of big dark stains and discolourations (could almost have passed for a faded choc!) and looked like it had been dragged through a hedge backwards!!  I'm all for patina and character but this looked really bad.  I felt guilty sitting opposite her owner with my lovely well looked after Bays and saw her darting quite a few glances at it too!


----------



## kerplunk

My manager's MIL came in this evening with a pretty patent Mitzy hobo - I think it was blueberry


----------



## lauren_t

I was sat next to a red onion postman's lock bag in the olympic stadium today


----------



## Candysroom

Saw small oak Anthony at Hurst Castle


----------



## lauren_t

OHHH and my new tutor at uni has a large chocolate Antony. I think we may get along very well


----------



## mulberryforme

I've been dog and mulberry spotting at frampton country fair. 
I saw 2 Antonies, a Seth, a daria, an alexa and a postmans lock tote. 
Also some gorgeous miniature schnauzers, miniature dachshunds and fox terriers. 
What a lovely day!


----------



## armcandy3

mulberryforme said:


> I've been dog and mulberry spotting at frampton country fair.
> I saw 2 Antonies, a Seth, a daria, an alexa and a postmans lock tote.
> Also some gorgeous miniature schnauzers, miniature dachshunds and fox terriers.
> What a lovely day!



Oh! I love dog spotting at the country fairs.


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a small Oak Antonly, an Alexa clutch at the Team GB Victory parade today!


----------



## Summer sunshine

A really nice black Bayswater at work in Oxford. The owner told me her daughter had brought it for her.


----------



## Tavira13

Saw a sorry looking Somerset on the train from Kings cross to Leeds - all the middle straps were curled up.

Not a looked after Mulberry at all.


----------



## 24shaz

Saw Tillie (black) being carried for the first time today, absolutely stunning. Also a Rosie clipper (I think), gorgeous bag but absolutely HUGE!


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a black reg Alexa in Maidstone on Wednesday


----------



## kaz37

I went to my grand-daughter's Graduation at Loughborough University yesterday. Saw: 4 Alexa's 3 regular (2 oak, 1 black), 1 large (oak), Alexa 2 Bays (1 black, 1 white) and 3 regular Lilys (2 black and 1 oak) and 1 black Daria. I also saw 6 pairs of Louboutin shoes!


----------



## Plemont

kaz37 said:


> I went to my grand-daughter's Graduation at Loughborough University yesterday. Saw: 4 Alexa's 3 regular (2 oak, 1 black), 1 large (oak), Alexa 2 Bays (1 black, 1 white) and 3 regular Lilys (2 black and 1 oak) and 1 black Daria. I also saw 6 pairs of Louboutin shoes!



Congratulations to your granddaughter!  Sounds like an absolute feast-for-the-eyes sort of day


----------



## eye.spy87

kaz37 said:


> I went to my grand-daughter's Graduation at Loughborough University yesterday. Saw: 4 Alexa's 3 regular (2 oak, 1 black), 1 large (oak), Alexa 2 Bays (1 black, 1 white) and 3 regular Lilys (2 black and 1 oak) and 1 black Daria. I also saw 6 pairs of Louboutin shoes!



I wondered why it took my an age to get home from work driving past the university! We see quite a lot of students with Mulberry's coming into work, not usually in great condition. I even saw a Birkin a few weeks ago. I don't remember being that rich as a student and it wasn't even that long ago!


----------



## Sammiantha

Saw a beautiful fuschia Bays in Tesco car park today - very sturdy looking bag actually. I nearly held my Bays up to show her I was impressed


----------



## beaver232

Spent a lovely sunny day in Windsor today and had the pleasure of fondling a fair few bags in fenwicks. Lots of beauties but some were struck off my wish list , there and then. 
The Maisie clipper-no! It looks odd with the fake alexa detail and I would be too heavy on the suede
There was the pink snakey BAYSWATER in suede, pretty to see but untouchable. I think it may wear really quickly and be the victim of colour transfer very early on.
The eye catcher though was the patent printed floral BAYSWATER. Striking and colourful for the winter. Love her!
And an unknown BAYSWATER  & lily in a black sparkly hairy leather. I didn't look at the name as I assumed they'd be online, but I can't see them there. They were pretty amazing and so tactile.  Two for my Christmas sale list 

Oh yes and sightings .... Too many to mention... A fab fab ancient oak BAYSWATER which had a variety of shades and amazing patina! Two more oak bays, one khaki, on fake black.  3 oak Antony's, one oak Somerset , one black Somerset larger bag ( is it a hobo/shoulder?) one Joel. Oh and my lovely Lexie  Phew!


----------



## CaraL

Today I've been to ikea and spotted a realt bad fake oak Alexa, a lovely oak Lily and a gorgeous bag but I don't know which style it was, shall have to look through the reference threads. Then went to nandos and saw a fake Anthony and a beautiful black PML hobo. I'd never been fussed by them before but I was lusting after it!


----------



## Cupcake2008

kaz37 said:


> I went to my grand-daughter's Graduation at Loughborough University yesterday. Saw: 4 Alexa's 3 regular (2 oak, 1 black), 1 large (oak), Alexa 2 Bays (1 black, 1 white) and 3 regular Lilys (2 black and 1 oak) and 1 black Daria. I also saw 6 pairs of Louboutin shoes!


 
Congratulations to your grand-daughter and completely agree, what a feast for your eyes!


----------



## Cupcake2008

beaver232 said:


> Spent a lovely sunny day in Windsor today and had the pleasure of fondling a fair few bags in fenwicks. Lots of beauties but some were struck off my wish list , there and then.
> The Maisie clipper-no! It looks odd with the fake alexa detail and I would be too heavy on the suede
> There was the pink snakey BAYSWATER in suede, pretty to see but untouchable. I think it may wear really quickly and be the victim of colour transfer very early on.
> The eye catcher though was the patent printed floral BAYSWATER. Striking and colourful for the winter. Love her!
> And an unknown BAYSWATER & lily in a black sparkly hairy leather. I didn't look at the name as I assumed they'd be online, but I can't see them there. They were pretty amazing and so tactile. Two for my Christmas sale list
> 
> Oh yes and sightings .... Too many to mention... A fab fab ancient oak BAYSWATER which had a variety of shades and amazing patina! Two more oak bays, one khaki, on fake black. 3 oak Antony's, one oak Somerset , one black Somerset larger bag ( is it a hobo/shoulder?) one Joel. Oh and my lovely Lexie Phew!


 
I used to work in Windsor until last year and Windsor is full of Mulberry sightings!  I completely agree with you about the floral print - it is beautiful!

I spent the day in Richmond today - oak bays, choc ew bays, choc antony, mitzy, a black forest bella messenger (which was gorgeous and looked fab as a casual bag) and a tan Chloe Marcie 

Popped into HoF and they have a great selection.  Pinky Mink Alexa is lovely!


----------



## beaver232

Ah. Richmond is classy too. I like the ladies at HOF there, they're so helpful. Even when I don't usually make a purchase! Usually you are and I are on the exact same wave when it comes to mulberry , but I'm really unsure about the pinky mink leather, like the colour (don't love it) but the textures odd, kind of a 'wanna be' calf hair? Do you know what I mean when I say it reminds me of my dollies 'moulded / pretend' hair, back in my childhood days? X


----------



## Cupcake2008

beaver232 said:
			
		

> Ah. Richmond is classy too. I like the ladies at HOF there, they're so helpful. Even when I don't usually make a purchase! Usually you are and I are on the exact same wave when it comes to mulberry , but I'm really unsure about the pinky mink leather, like the colour (don't love it) but the textures odd, kind of a 'wanna be' calf hair? Do you know what I mean when I say it reminds me of my dollies 'moulded / pretend' hair, back in my childhood days? X



 Yes, I do know what you mean about doll's hair! I like that it isn't real calf hair so it'll be easier to maintain and because it's printed, it will be more structured

I've never been to the HoF in Richmond before and loved the range they had. I've made the trip to Richmond before for this great cook shop there and I was there yesterday to go to Jessops as that was the nearest branch that had the camera I wanted. I may go there again today, as I left my Jessops vouchers at home....mush for brains sometimes!  BF calls me special and not in a nice way!!!


----------



## laura81

Loads of M spots in and around London over the pat few days, some notable ones...

Gorgeous petrol Bays
flame SBS
Oversized petrol Bryn (my new love)
A lovely sparkly Lily, not sure of the shade / leather
Several oak and black Bays and Alexas!

Also, the Monster scarf, which I actually rather liked on the girl!


----------



## Sammiantha

laura81 said:
			
		

> Loads of M spots in and around London over the pat few days, some notable ones...
> 
> Gorgeous petrol Bays
> flame SBS
> Oversized petrol Bryn (my new love)
> A lovely sparkly Lily, not sure of the shade / leather
> Several oak and black Bays and Alexas!
> 
> Also, the Monster scarf, which I actually rather liked on the girl!



Ooh how was she wearing it? Or wearing it with even hehe.


----------



## laura81

Sammiantha said:
			
		

> Ooh how was she wearing it? Or wearing it with even hehe.



She had on a plain black dress and leather jacket with the scarf wrapped round a couple of times, just looked like a pattern from away but you could see the monster close up!  I really liked it!


----------



## Juliemvis

Hi if I post a pic of a mulberry I have bought would any of you be able to name it for me please ? Also how do I post pics thanks


----------



## Plemont

Juliemvis said:


> Hi if I post a pic of a mulberry I have bought would any of you be able to name it for me please ? Also how do I post pics thanks



Hi Julie, there's a thread for identifying Mulberry bags and you can find it here:

Identify this Mulberry

If you put a picture of the bag in that thread then someone knowledgeable is more likely to see it

I find that the easiest way of posting a photo is to upload it to Photobucket then copy and paste the link that appears below the photo


----------



## Plemont

About to watch Jesus Christ Superstar (ahhhhh! So excited!) and there are Mulberries in abundance at the O2. Mainly of the black printed variety it must be said, probably in anticipation of the foul weather that's expected later


----------



## lovetooshop

Took the children to a play centre today and what should catch my eye but a Plaster Pink Mini Alexa


----------



## Roxaholic

Choccie woccie Roxy in Sainsburys, Taunton this morning.....


----------



## steph22

Spotted a black Mitzy and Taylor in Manchester today.


----------



## lauren_t

Was in a lift with an Oak Bays yesterday in Tunbridge Wells


----------



## Candysroom

Fudge Bayswater with lucky student at bus stop in Southampton


----------



## Plemont

In Basildon to check the progress of some earrings that I've commissioned, and a lovely old oak Effie has just come into Starbucks. Love that bag!

On the other hand, there's also a really really fake Bayswater - not even one of the good copies, just a mess. Yuk


----------



## lauren_t

One of the fashion tutors at college had an olive Ledbury.


----------



## Candysroom

Strange  gravy browning brown Fakewater? in West Quay Southampton...


----------



## Alexa01

I don't get to see Mulberry bags that much in dtd life, however yesterday I spotted one on the train.

I'm quite new to Mulberry so I could say which bag it was. It looked like a black OS Alexa, but it had gold plaques at both the bottom corners... I'll try to find and upload a picture.
Could anyone reveal to me which bag that was? I'd be happy to learn more about the brand and its designs


----------



## Alexa01

Ok, found a picture. Since this will be my first attempt to upload a picture, I hope it works 

This is what it looked like:

http://s1285.photobucket.com/albums...rrent=designer-womens-handbags-2012033010.jpg


----------



## Ria2011

Alexa01 said:


> I don't get to see Mulberry bags that much in dtd life, however yesterday I spotted one on the train.
> 
> I'm quite new to Mulberry so I could say which bag it was. It looked like a black OS Alexa, but it had gold plaques at both the bottom corners... I'll try to find and upload a picture.
> Could anyone reveal to me which bag that was? I'd be happy to learn more about the brand and its designs


Sounds like the Travel Day Bag 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-WITH-...08?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d056ea524


----------



## Alexa01

Ria2011 said:


> Sounds like the Travel Day Bag
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-WITH-...08?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d056ea524



Yep, that was it! All the effort I went through to upload that link, and your answer was there already :greengrin:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Saw lots this morning - absolutely gorgeous conker Bayswater on the tube, a reddish/brownish looking Bayswater on the walk to work (don't know the official name for it - fox?) and a black Daria satchel in the lift!


----------



## sacdujour

Whilst sitting outside having a coffee in Costa (my other hobby) I spied two oak Bays, one oak East-West a lovely smoochy bag with a large Mulberry plaque and fringing(?) and a black patent Roxanne. Didn't want to leave - it was like a catwalk!


----------



## Roxaholic

Beautiful patinaed Oak Elgin in Sainsbury's cafe, Taunton.....


----------



## Roxaholic

alison123 said:


> I just have to say , I love the pic of Bagpus...I live near the Bagpus museum..and partic love the mice.........but am more of a clangers person myself....sightings of Mulberry's have increased espec round Bluewater..I've noticed..but mostly of bayswater..i've not yet seen a roxy.



Used to think the Soup Dragon was the business!!!......


----------



## Kopisusu

Chocolate Bays & lovely Red Onion Bays while on my merry way after work yesterday.


----------



## Mayfly285

Alexa01 said:


> I don't get to see Mulberry bags that much in dtd life, however yesterday I spotted one on the train.
> 
> I'm quite new to Mulberry so I could say which bag it was. It looked like a black OS Alexa, but it had gold plaques at both the bottom corners... I'll try to find and upload a picture.
> Could anyone reveal to me which bag that was? I'd be happy to learn more about the brand and its designs


That sounds like the Travel Day Bag.  They also did it in a Bengal tiger green, I seem to recall, or was that a dream?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I spotted a really pretty grey Daria Hobo earlier. Unfortunately an extremely obvious fake Oak Bayswater entered the store at the same time - I'm not even sure it was made out of leather?! It was kinda weird bc the woman carrying the fake seemed to have great taste in clothes otherwise, plus her hair and make-up was pretty classy.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mayfly285 said:


> That sounds like the Travel Day Bag.  They also did it in a Bengal tiger green, I seem to recall, or was that a dream?



Hi Mayfly,

No dream, though slightly different creature! It was in lizard green....there are not many library pics available, as a great many if them of them are of fake bags. This takes you to an authentic stockist....

http://m.flannelsfashion.com/produc...rg/n/travel-day-bag-lizard-print-leather.aspx

And here's the camera version....


----------



## Plemont

A rather lovely petrol Del Ray having a cream tea at Wilkin's tea rooms (the home of Tiptree jam and marmalade)


----------



## Sammiantha

Shopping in Milton Keynes today and saw lots of lovely bags - black bays, printed Ledbury and a couple of Darias. Also did some drooling over the bags in John Lewis


----------



## lauren_t

On the way to heathrow I saw a union jack lily, silky snake OS alexa and an oak Picadilly at JFK last night.


----------



## Cocorose

Shopping on the King's Road, saw Alexas in black and conker and a handful of oak Bays as usual!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Most horrible fake ink Daria satchel is sat next to me on the train. The 'leather' is fraying on the braided handle. Absolutely yuck! Person is so embarrassed that she is covering the plaque up with her Kindle. My electric blue Bays is not impressed!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

CPrincessUK said:


> Most horrible fake ink Daria satchel is sat next to me on the train. The 'leather' is fraying on the braided handle. Absolutely yuck! Person is so embarrassed that she is covering the plaque up with her Kindle. My electric blue Bays is not impressed!


Seriously, not to make it a discussion about fakes, but I really don't understand why people buy them?! There are so many nice bags in Topshop/Zara and other high street brands, so why go for an ugly fake? An ongoing question for me... 

On topic; I spottet a Chocolate Bays today and it kinda made me crave one. Just a little bit


----------



## CPrincessUK

COPENHAGEN said:


> Seriously, not to make it a discussion about fakes, but I really don't understand why people buy them?! There are so many nice bags in Topshop/Zara and other high street brands, so why go for an ugly fake? An ongoing question for me...
> 
> On topic; I spottet a Chocolate Bays today and it kinda made me crave one. Just a little bit



Exactly before mulberry I was quite happy with my high street bags from next m&s and accessorise and Radleys. For the prices of these fakes you could get nice bags. Why pay so much money for rubbish?


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a Ink Blue Silky Snake Bayswater at JFK. The only M I saw in New York all week! how strange. They do like their LV and Michael Kors out there though.


----------



## mllev

I'm so jealous to all of you UK ladies who can spot Mulberrys often, I was in Scotland for a few days, and I made so many Mulberry sightings it made my head spin! 

I saw a beautiful oak SBS at Waverley station in Edinburgh last Sunday, the girl carrying it sat near me having coffee and I couldn't help leering at her bag  Sorry if it was one of you guys, I'm not a total creep, I swear! 

I also saw an Eggplant Mitzy (?) that day on Princes Street, it was really pretty too.

On Monday, I saw at least an Oak Regular Alexa and a nicely patinaed Oak Bayswater on Buchanan Street, Glasgow. 

I saw many others too, but those are the ones that come to mind, probably because I've been craving an oak bag for a while now and the Mitzy really caught my eye with it's stunning colour!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

mllev said:


> I also saw an Eggplant Mitzy (?) that day on Princes Street, it was really pretty too.



Wonder if it was me you spotted? That would be funny


----------



## mllev

gunsandbanjos said:


> Wonder if it was me you spotted? That would be funny



That would be funny, spotting a TPFer as soon as I arrived  

It was around 1 pm, and if I remember correctly the lady carrying the Mitzy had a dark blonde (?) longish hair and was wearing a trench coat -looking jacket and I think she was walking with her husband/boyfriend. Does that sound like you?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

mllev said:


> That would be funny, spotting a TPFer as soon as I arrived
> 
> It was around 1 pm, and if I remember correctly the lady carrying the Mitzy had a dark blonde (?) longish hair and was wearing a trench coat -looking jacket and I think she was walking with her husband/boyfriend. Does that sound like you?



Sounds nothing like me unfortunately! I'm on Princes St everyday with my eggplant Mitzy so there was a chance it was me but not this time.


----------



## Candysroom

I went to Shepton Mallet factory shop today and had a Mulberry anti- sighting !

Lots of ladies walked out with lovely Mulberry bags but when I looked I was the only customer who actually walked in with  my own trusty Mulberry in use...


Is there some special etiquette about not using your own already purchased Mulberry bag when you go to a factory shop ? have I made some dreadful faux- pas????

Advice pleas!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Candysroom said:


> I went to Shepton Mallet factory shop today and had a Mulberry anti- sighting !
> 
> Lots of ladies walked out with lovely Mulberry bags but when I looked I was the only customer who actually walked in with my own trusty Mulberry in use...
> 
> 
> Is there some special etiquette about not using your own already purchased Mulberry bag when you go to a factory shop ? have I made some dreadful faux- pas????
> 
> Advice pleas!


 
Nope, I always have the girls at Bicester cooing over my oak Cookie bays every time I visit


----------



## Candysroom

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Nope, I always have the girls at Bicester cooing over my oak Cookie bays every time I visit



Quite right too!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Not spotted in real life, but I've started watching season 5 of Gossip Girl and I haven't watched it since last year....surprising how many bags I can recognise now!

Spotted Cabbage Green Taylor and it looked fantastic


----------



## steph22

Cupcake2008 said:


> Not spotted in real life, but I've started watching season 5 of Gossip Girl and I haven't watched it since last year....surprising how many bags I can recognise now!
> 
> Spotted Cabbage Green Taylor and it looked fantastic



Was that on today? Have recorded but wasn't sure if it was new season as it's changed times.


----------



## Cupcake2008

steph22 said:


> Was that on today? Have recorded but wasn't sure if it was new season as it's changed times.


 
No, it was on DVD - I think I'm a season behind what's on telly, which I believe is the new season.  I always miss them all on telly so I usually wait to rent the dvd.

What channel is it on, I may be able to iplayer it if I whizz through season 5?


----------



## new2mulbs

steph22 said:
			
		

> Was that on today? Have recorded but wasn't sure if it was new season as it's changed times.



I'm terrible for American tv! GG last ever series premiered tonight on itv2 @ 7pm/ you should be able to catch it on another day when they are doing repeats


----------



## Cupcake2008

new2mulbs said:


> I'm terrible for American tv! GG last ever series premiered tonight on itv2 @ 7pm/ you should be able to catch it on another day when they are doing repeats


 
So I am!!  Thanks for that, N2M, hopefully I can iplayer it....was it a good start to the last ever season??


----------



## new2mulbs

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> So I am!!  Thanks for that, N2M, hopefully I can iplayer it....was it a good start to the last ever season??



Yeah... a fellow trash tv lover!! Tbh I had it on sky+ as was getting bubba sorted for bed time... Can't wait to watch it though


----------



## steph22

new2mulbs said:


> Yeah... a fellow trash tv lover!! Tbh I had it on sky+ as was getting bubba sorted for bed time... Can't wait to watch it though



Didn't realise it was last series. Tbh last season was pretty poor and I think the styling has taken a nose dive too.


----------



## new2mulbs

steph22 said:
			
		

> Didn't realise it was last series. Tbh last season was pretty poor and I think the styling has taken a nose dive too.


 
Hmmmmm I agree with the poor plots etc as I think they are running out Of ideas but styling wise I think the characters all have a specific style which fits them now... Love it!


----------



## Kopisusu

steph22 said:
			
		

> Didn't realise it was last series. Tbh last season was pretty poor and I think the styling has taken a nose dive too.



Thanks girls! I had no idea it was back either, lost track when they changed days and times few seasons ago! Love a bit of glamourous trash tv!


----------



## Roxaholic

Oak Antony in Dunelm Mill.....


----------



## Ria2011

Lovely deer brown daria on the tube today - methinks I need to invest in the petrol in the sale


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Large oak Daria hobo and oak Ledbury in the City today - hadn't actually seen a Ledbury in real life before, very cute and compact little bag - gorgeous!


----------



## lauren_t

Lets just say Tunbridge Wells like a bit of M. Yesterday and today I have seen

2 Oak Antony's
One black Bayswater
One pale pink Bayswater
One Oak Mitzy
and FIVE Oak Bayswaters'


----------



## steph22

Black mini Alexa and plenty of Antonys in Manchester today.


----------



## Candysroom

Just one black Lilly in Bournemouth today. I did not even contribute as still cheating in the rain with. Boden oilcloth messenger .,,


----------



## beaver232

Saw myself in a shop window with my beautiful blueberry ant today 

...... Had to shove my husband and son out of the way to get a good look though! :giggles::giggles:


----------



## lcy32

Candysroom said:


> Just one black Lilly in Bournemouth today. I did not even contribute as still cheating in the rain with. Boden oilcloth messenger .,,



Ooooh I saw a dark blue Anthony, an oak and gold patterned Bays (this season but don't know the exact name!), black Anthony and a fudge Bayswater ( which the girl carrying it put on the DAMP FLOOR to play her shot at mini golf in the gardens! )
Ooh - forgot to say I had my oak Anthony too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I saw a rather battered looking oak Phoebe on the tube into the City today - nice to see an old classic but it did look a bit sorry for itself, lots of darkened patches on the main part of the bag and the handles had also darkened a lot.


----------



## Mayfly285

beaver232 said:


> Saw myself in a shop window with my beautiful blueberry ant today
> 
> ...... Had to shove my husband and son out of the way to get a good look though! :giggles::giggles:


 

Hee hee!!  Fantastic!!


----------



## Mumofthree

Saw 3 today in my little village!
Oak roxanne in the post office
Oak daria in tesco
Black Alexa in the library


----------



## ashleyl1989

I work in a busy retail store and I am overcome with bag envy every day ! In the last 2 weeks I've spotted various mulberry gems ! 
A beautiful oak tooled bays perched on the hood of a pushchair (lovely patina, not to my taste but still lovely to look at ) 
An oak mitzy swinging off the arm of a young lady 
Oak bays and an oak satchel (same lady,no idea what the satchel was but was a large rectangular shape with buckles,  came in to see a work colleague twice this week) 
Lots of Antony's...special purchase graphite grey, oak and choc ones too 
Daria satchel in black 
An oak alexa swinging from a pram handle (definitely would be carrying her on my arm, too good to hide behind a pushchair ) 
Long locked purse oak
Choc east west bays
Oak sbs 

So much to list!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lucky you!

I saw black Bayswater (I also had mine) and choc Anthony. There was also a horrid fake black Bayswater with awful White stitching which was peeling at the bottom.



ashleyl1989 said:


> I work in a busy retail store and I am overcome with bag envy every day ! In the last 2 weeks I've spotted various mulberry gems !
> A beautiful oak tooled bays perched on the hood of a pushchair (lovely patina, not to my taste but still lovely to look at )
> An oak mitzy swinging off the arm of a young lady
> Oak bays and an oak satchel (same lady,no idea what the satchel was but was a large rectangular shape with buckles,  came in to see a work colleague twice this week)
> Lots of Antony's...special purchase graphite grey, oak and choc ones too
> Daria satchel in black
> An oak alexa swinging from a pram handle (definitely would be carrying her on my arm, too good to hide behind a pushchair )
> Long locked purse oak
> Choc east west bays
> Oak sbs
> 
> So much to list!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw an oak travel day bag whilst killing time today.


----------



## Roxaholic

Duo of Antony's in Clarks Village, Street, Somerset today.....


----------



## ashleyl1989

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> Lucky you!
> 
> I saw black Bayswater (I also had mine) and choc Anthony. There was also a horrid fake black Bayswater with awful White stitching which was peeling at the bottom.



Oh noooo! I do see lots of fakes too, personally I feel so embarassed for them, I'm no mulb expert but if I can spot a fake then surely they must know others will spot them ? 
I saw an awful 'oak bays' and the girl was carrying it with such pride and obviously showing it off...oh dear !


----------



## Summer sunshine

In Oxford today I saw 2 lovely Bays, both oak, one printed leather... Made me


----------



## CPrincessUK

ashleyl1989 said:


> Oh noooo! I do see lots of fakes too, personally I feel so embarassed for them, I'm no mulb expert but if I can spot a fake then surely they must know others will spot them ?
> I saw an awful 'oak bays' and the girl was carrying it with such pride and obviously showing it off...oh dear !



Hehe. The thing is the woman looked at mine and then promptly hid her bag to the front of her with her arm (I was standing behind her waiting to exit the train). I think for those who carry fakes it is probably better to act proud to carry the fake instead of being embarrassed.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I saw a lovely twin for my black East West Bays on the tube today - nice to see this style getting some love as I don't see it out and about very often, yet it is such a practical bag for work and the long handles are much more comfortable than the larger Bays for fitting over the shoulder!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Onebagtoomany said:
			
		

> I saw a lovely twin for my black East West Bays on the tube today - nice to see this style getting some love as I don't see it out and about very often, yet it is such a practical bag for work and the long handles are much more comfortable than the larger Bays for fitting over the shoulder!



Yay! Bag twin. The east west is extremely under rated. I used mine today while doing quick errands (worked from home). It is such a lovely bag.

But yet I still find it less eye catching than the bayswater or SBS or even the Ledbury. It must be the proportions.

Is it sad to admit that I lovingly applied collonil leather cream to her and her big sis when I got back home.

Sigh. My babies!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

CPrincessUK said:


> Yay! Bag twin. The east west is extremely under rated. I used mine today while doing quick errands (worked from home). It is such a lovely bag.
> 
> But yet I still find it less eye catching than the bayswater or SBS or even the Ledbury. It must be the proportions.
> 
> Is it sad to admit that I lovingly applied collonil leather cream to her and her big sis when I got back home.
> 
> Sigh. My babies!


 
It is very underrated!  I used to have one in oak and I sold it on at the time as I preferred the proportions of the Bays and intended to get an oak one.. I'm now thinking the opposite for as much as I love my oak Bays I do find her heavy sometimes and the straps don't sit comfortably on my shoulder    I could never sell her though. 

Funnily enough I'm not keen on the SBS precisely because of the proportions- I love the idea of making it more versatile with the strap but I'm not sure whether the more casual long strap works with such a dinky, ladylike bag.  Again I had one of these in conker and sold it as it looked a bit odd on me!  The Ledbury is way too small for me but I do like it on others - saw a very petite lady carrying one in the City the other day and it looked lovely on her.

Ha ha, not sad at all about the leather cream - they are your bag babies!  You have such an amazing Bays collection, I love your pics of them all lined up proudly on the sofa!


----------



## kerplunk

ashleyl1989 said:


> Oh noooo! I do see lots of fakes too, personally I feel so embarassed for them, I'm no mulb expert but if I can spot a fake then surely they must know others will spot them ?
> I saw an awful 'oak bays' and the girl was carrying it with such pride and obviously showing it off...oh dear !


My friend has one of the horrendous dodgy Daria clutches and a matching purse, I just want to be like  
I was actually embarrassed for her when she pulled the purse out to pay in Costa and I clocked it, it just looks so naff and tacky!


----------



## Candysroom

In West Quay Southampton : one oak Rosemary & a (probably) mother and daughter with matching oak Bayswaters!
My teenage daughter has also told me that she saw a lady on the bus back from school with "something Mulberry in pumpkin".

I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed that she has been so well trained in spotting expensive handbags!


----------



## Sammiantha

Candysroom said:


> In West Quay Southampton : one oak Rosemary & a (probably) mother and daughter with matching oak Bayswaters!
> My teenage daughter has also told me that she saw a lady on the bus back from school with "something Mulberry in pumpkin".
> 
> I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed that she has been so well trained in spotting expensive handbags!



Proud for sure (and probably worried for future present costs )!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Spotted a lovely oak Emmy on the tube this morning - nice to see another older style out and about still.


----------



## J.A.N.

A couple of days ago i spotted a fake black mulberry on lady that was so awful it didnt look like anything thats all i can remember. I changed aisle very quickly.
Then lo and behold in the same Asda my local a few days later i saw a choc large Anthony on a blonde lady who looked like Plemont i was so happy.


----------



## Plemont

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> Then lo and behold in the same Asda my local a few days later i saw a choc large Anthony on a blonde lady who looked like Plemont i was so happy.



Wish it had been me - large choc Antony is on my wish list!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lady just sat down at work with a lovely deer brown bays.


----------



## J.A.N.

Plemont said:


> Wish it had been me - large choc Antony is on my wish list!



What a coincidence Plemont maybe it was a sign for you to buy it.
It was a lovely colour and i can imagine it on you as well it would really suit you esp with those cognac diamonds.


----------



## Mayfly285

A choc Ledbury wandered past me today (sadly being toted by a well-dressed lady.  Not alone, or I would have immediately adopted it!)


----------



## wulie

Quite a few today - oak bays, camel leopard bays, various ants, black mabel...


----------



## Candysroom

First sighting of the day in Starbucks in Winchester

Oak Antony
Choc Bays
Oak reg Alexa
And my EW printed choc  Bays
Makes it 4 in 10 minutes!


----------



## J.A.N.

I couldnt belive my eyes i saw @ Asda  an elderly classy lady with a daria hobo bag in either pink/cerise and it was beautiful i want one.


----------



## J.A.N.

An elderly lady with her husband in the car park at Asda an ab stunning chestnut printed bays in ex cond.
I was behind her and followed her all the way to her car and completely mesmerised by the bag + i forgot were my car was.:giggles:
I glanced back at her bag and she gave me a funny look.


----------



## Candysroom

In Waitrose in Salisbury one very new large Antony in Oak
At Stonehenge- none at all but a beautiful patent LV Alma in a deep deep purple- yummy!


----------



## lauren_t

Oak Bayswater in Tunbridge Wells shopping precinct yesterday


----------



## Geddes

Last Saturday (27th) a woman in John Lewis having a coffee.
I know it was a SS Alexa a nudish salmon colour with what looked like rose gold hardware (sorry im not to familiar with Alexa bags as they are not really for me). It looked fab and wether it was real or not i dont know but you couldnt help look at it. I havnt seen to many of them like that milling about.


----------



## steph22

Geddes said:


> Last Saturday (27th) a woman in John Lewis having a coffee.
> I know it was a SS Alexa a nudish salmon colour with what looked like rose gold hardware (sorry im not to familiar with Alexa bags as they are not really for me). It looked fab and wether it was real or not i dont know but you couldnt help look at it. I havnt seen to many of them like that milling about.


 
Plaster pink Alexa perhaps?


----------



## Geddes

steph22 said:


> Plaster pink Alexa perhaps?



Or Pebbled Beige perhaps ? Just seen some in the Reference thread. It was, for want of a better word *pretty* and really stood out.


----------



## Bethanh

I saw my first ever Mulberry in the streets (of Sydney) yesterday!! A Daria hobo in Oak! It was my birthday, and I was very excited - it felt like a birthday present from the Mulberry gods.


----------



## Sarabear

A few hours after I bought my Mulberry, I saw an Oak Antony! I have to say they are a lot nicer in real life!


----------



## Plemont

Couple of classy ladies shopping in Zara. Could have been sisters, could have been friends. One carried a black Daria satchel and the other a black Effie hobo. Very co-ordinated!


----------



## Kopisusu

Regular Alexa in Oak at Singapore Changi Airport


----------



## Geddes

Oxford Street this afternoon a black Evalina Hobo, it was lovely and I wish I had one. So understated.


----------



## Summer sunshine

In oxford at the outdoor Service of Remembrance, a black Daria hobo, oak bays and back patent bays....


----------



## AAngela

In Asda today, I saw one Alexa and one oak Bays.


----------



## 24shaz

In Aberdeen on Saturday saw a Black O/S Alexa & two black Mitzy messengers - one of the Mitzy girls had doubled up the strap so it sat on her shoulder at about waist height, never thought of doing that myself but it looked really stylish.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Loads today in London, bays of all colours including an antique glace, oak, black, cabbage green, my navy patent, Alexas in oak, black, choc, mitzy eggplant, black and del rey black forest


----------



## laura81

Starbucks really is the meeting ground of Mullberries!


Today I saw an oak bays, oak mini lexy, black brynmore (I think), grass green bays and a really bad fake black bays!


----------



## beth.stephenson

AAngela said:


> In Asda today, I saw one Alexa and one oak Bays.



In ASDA?!


----------



## beaver232

laura81 said:


> Starbucks really is the meeting ground of Mullberries!
> 
> 
> Today I saw an oak bays, oak mini lexy, black brynmore (I think), grass green bays and a really bad fake black bays!


Ooh and what were you carrying Laura?!?


----------



## laura81

beaver232 said:
			
		

> Ooh and what were you carrying Laura?!?



My SBS!! Eggplant lily is coming out for dinner tonight!


----------



## CPrincessUK

beth.stephenson said:
			
		

> In ASDA?!



Haha. I use my mulberries in ASDA. Save money on groceries, more for bags!

The ASDA near to me is a huge ASDA walmart and is quite nice though.


----------



## Plemont

I am in a room with approximately 1000 women (and some men too) and I cannot see one Mulberry! (to be fair I'm not carrying one today either). 

What is this alternative universe? - it's a teachers conference (never miss an opportunity to heckle the Secretary of State for Education whichever government it is, I say!)


----------



## beaver232

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha. I use my mulberries in ASDA. Save money on groceries, more for bags!
> 
> The ASDA near to me is a huge ASDA walmart and is quite nice though.


Like your thinking! Me toooo


----------



## CPrincessUK

Plemont said:
			
		

> I am in a room with approximately 1000 women (and some men too) and I cannot see one Mulberry! (to be fair I'm not carrying one today either).
> 
> What is this alternative universe? - it's a teachers conference (never miss an opportunity to heckle the Secretary of State for Education whichever government it is, I say!)



Heckle away! Would love to get my hands on the secretary of state for health. Another one I would bash with my Bayswater!
Hehe.


----------



## beaver232

laura81 said:


> My SBS!! Eggplant lily is coming out for dinner tonight!


Aah her first little outing 
What's your SBS like laura? I can't remember..bet it's something pretty tho?


----------



## CPrincessUK

beaver232 said:
			
		

> Like your thinking! Me toooo



Hehe!


----------



## laura81

beaver232 said:
			
		

> Aah her first little outing
> What's your SBS like laura? I can't remember..bet it's something pretty tho?



That's my token practical bag - black NVT!

Must do an updated family pic tomorrow!


----------



## Sammiantha

Lots of lovely bags in London - quite a few daria satchels and I also saw an oak SBS for the first time IRL and was quite taken with it.


----------



## Kopisusu

Almost forgot - Oak Gracie in Jakarta.


----------



## Sarabear

Saw an Oak Alexa today!


----------



## Bethanh

Sarabear said:
			
		

> Saw an Oak Alexa today!



I had mine out today. Are you sure it wasn't me???


----------



## Sarabear

Bethanh said:


> I had mine out today. Are you sure it wasn't me???



Haha, most obvious question, which state are you in?? Annd what is your age range?? (if you don't mind me asking )
I remember the lady wearing black. Leggings maybe?


----------



## lauren_t

Saw two Oak and one black Bayswater today in Tunbridge Wells


----------



## Plemont

The usual range of Darias, Bayswaters and Antonys at Lakeside today. 

But, in front of me in the Starbucks queue, was a bag that really made my heart sing - a vintage black Scotchgrain duffel bag with leather trim. Old, worn and absolutely divine!


----------



## Geddes

Plemont said:


> The usual range of Darias, Bayswaters and Antonys at Lakeside today.
> 
> But, in front of me in the Starbucks queue, was a bag that really made my heart sing - a vintage black Scotchgrain duffel bag with leather trim. Old, worn and absolutely divine!



I was planning to go today and you would have added my hands free shopper Seth to that 
Went last night on the way home instead.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I saw a couple of oak Bays out and about in the City and a _gorgeous_  oak Bella hobo on the tube this morning.  I have only seen this bag being carried by someone else once before, can't wait to get my pebbled beige one out next summer!


----------



## Plemont

Geddes said:
			
		

> I was planning to go today and you would have added my hands free shopper Seth to that
> Went last night on the way home instead.



Next time I see a Seth at Lakeside, I'll be wondering if it's you! Just imagine me sidling up to innocent unsuspecting ladies and asking 'scuse me -  are you Geddes by any chance?' Probably could get into trouble by doing that.....


----------



## Geddes

Plemont said:


> Next time I see a Seth at Lakeside, I'll be wondering if it's you! Just imagine me sidling up to innocent unsuspecting ladies and asking 'scuse me -  are you Geddes by any chance?' Probably could get into trouble by doing that.....



Always up there - two three times a week so i will keep a watch out. My local M&S and its good exercise walking around trying on clothes ( i lost 4 kilos doing that !).


----------



## AAngela

Saw 2 oaks and one black bayswater and one black EW in central London today


----------



## lauren_t

Saw two Oak Bayswaters in M&S Tunbridge Wells today. One of them was a lovely old, worn one.


----------



## lauren_t

Saw an Oak Kensington on the train and a chocolate Antony on the way to work


----------



## bagaholic35

Saw a black bayswater on the way to work and two ladies in work have just bought a black alexa and an oak Roxanne.


----------



## CPrincessUK

On the train oak bayswater, black Del Rey and my electric blue Bayswater.
Pleased to note my EB got some second glances! Hehe.


----------



## JazzyJay

I'm sure the woman in Waitrose, Andover yesterday thought I was a nutter when I commented on not seeing many Mulberrys in Andover. If she reads this, I am not a nutter (well, that is debatable), she had an oak large antony messenger, or maybe it was a seth - oh dear, I have forgotten already!


----------



## J.A.N.

JazzyJay said:


> I'm sure the woman in Waitrose, Andover yesterday thought I was a nutter when I commented on not seeing many Mulberrys in Andover. If she reads this, I am not a nutter (well, that is debatable), she had an oak large antony messenger, or maybe it was a seth - oh dear, I have forgotten already!



Love this JazzyJay.:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Roxaholic

JazzyJay said:


> I'm sure the woman in Waitrose, Andover yesterday thought I was a nutter when I commented on not seeing many Mulberrys in Andover. If she reads this, I am not a nutter (well, that is debatable), she had an oak large antony messenger, or maybe it was a seth - oh dear, I have forgotten already!




Ha! - used to shop in that Waitrose regularly when we lived in Wiltshire.....but sadly I didn't have any Mulberries then lol!!....

Oak Ant in Dunelm Mill, Taunton....


----------



## Roxaholic

Oh....and a Choccy brown Congo something or other carried by a very elegant older woman in the High Street.....


----------



## CPrincessUK

On my way back home another oak Bayswater and chocolate Anthony!


----------



## Geddes

Beige pebbled Effie Hobo (dont know if it was real or not) a lady two in front of me in a store i cant bring myself to admit to going into at Lakeside today. And loads of oak Antonys


----------



## Cupcake2008

Geddes said:


> Beige pebbled Effie Hobo (dont know if it was real or not) a lady two in front of me in a store i cant bring myself to admit to going into at Lakeside today. And loads of oak Antonys



I'm intrigued now, but you brought it up!  What store was it??!  Spill!!!!


----------



## Geddes

Im sorry, it wont come out, im stuttering as i write !


----------



## CPrincessUK

Geddes said:


> Im sorry, it wont come out, im stuttering as i write !



is it primark? hahaha


----------



## Geddes

still cant say it............


----------



## CPrincessUK

teehee!





Geddes said:


> still cant say it............


----------



## ml11afk

I saw a woman carrying a lovely beige Harriet the other day on Blackfriars Bridge in London, I didn't think much of the bag when it was available but it looked really chic on this woman.


----------



## Candysroom

Geddes said:
			
		

> Beige pebbled Effie Hobo (dont know if it was real or not) a lady two in front of me in a store i cant bring myself to admit to going into at Lakeside today. And loads of oak Antonys



Admit to nothing without photographs! We will believe you were just passing the shop of no name that rhymes with "byebark" !


----------



## Cupcake2008

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> is it primark? hahaha



Heehee, thought so too! I have some gorgeous thick bangles from there. Mix of thrifty and frivolous, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Candysroom

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Heehee, thought so too! I have some gorgeous thick bangles from there. Mix of thrifty and frivolous, nothing wrong with that!



But which is the thrifty and is the frivolous shopping your analysis?

500 words in by Monday!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Candysroom said:
			
		

> But which is the thrifty and is the frivolous shopping your analysis?
> 
> 500 words in by Monday!!!!



Asda shopping and beans on toast so I can spend all my money on lovely bags!!


----------



## Candysroom

Candysroom said:
			
		

> But which is the thrifty and is the frivolous shopping your analysis?
> 
> 500 words in by Monday!!!!



Do not know WHAT is up with me tonight . The question for all students is;
Which is the thrifty shop and which is the frivolous shop in your analysis?
Been shopping all day in Southampton and not another Mulberry in sight . Felt very lonely!


----------



## Bethanh

Candysroom said:
			
		

> Do not know WHAT is up with me tonight . The question for all students is;
> Which is the thrifty shop and which is the frivolous shop in your analysis?
> Been shopping all day in Southampton and not another Mulberry in sight . Felt very lonely!



You should try it here in Sydney! I have only ever spotted 3 mulberries on the street. And I am looking! Most people here wouldn't even know what a mulberry is!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Black Ant on a very elegant lady in Sainsburys tonight - I'm not normally a fan of this style (it really does make me look/feel like a bus conductor!) but it looked amazing on her, really stylish.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lots of lovely oaks yesterday, 2 Bayswaters, Bayswater tote and Anthony. Also a choc Anthony and a khaki coloured tweed like Bays.


----------



## Sammiantha

Out and about in London today, lots of Darias. Also saw a printed Ledbury, black bays with a flame cosmetic pouch and a Bryn which I'd never paid much attention too before. I also saw a very, very bag fake which looked like the big Zara bag that was popular a few months ago with a mulberry plaque on the front!


----------



## Kopisusu

Lovely Oak Bays when I was up and about far too early this morning.


----------



## lauren_t

Black Bayswater Tote and black Antony in Tunbridge Wells today


----------



## beth.stephenson

Saw two Antonys like mine yesterday- both in Liverpool. One outside flannels, one in Harvey Nichols food market!


----------



## Plemont

At a garden centre today (annual tradition - we go to Polhill in Kent to have a look at the Christmas displays) I saw someone carrying an orange Daria hobo. Saw the person several times. 

Nothing unusual in that you might say - except that it was a man!  Looked surprisingly good actually


----------



## Somersetlove

Beautiful oak Roxy at Suffolk food hall today!

Plemont, I haven't been to Polhill in years!  It used to be a family tradition of ours.


----------



## nm843

Haven't seen any mulberry in ages!


----------



## Candysroom

Not seen any for days then today in Winchester s beige cookie Bayswatet-lovely!


----------



## Geddes

An Oak Roxanne on Baker Street this morning.

I have never seen this bag in the flesh but i really liked what i saw on the threads here and ebay and decided i wanted one. Then after much thought i decided it was probably to big for me. So having seen it today made my mind up for sure and dare i say i didnt actually like it much and the leather seemed really dull. 
Sorry if the lady carrying it reads this site


----------



## nm843

Omg I saw a baaaad fake black leather bayswater today. It was so horrible! The straps where double in length and the postmans lock had no mulberry sign. Looked horrible.

Traumatised.


----------



## Kopisusu

Brynmore (think for the Mac Book?) in Oak, Oak Bays followed by a Black Bays less than 1 minute later!


----------



## lauren_t

Kopisusu said:


> Brynmore (think for the Mac Book?) in Oak, Oak Bays followed by a Black Bays less than 1 minute later!



If that was a black Brymore for MBP and was in london that would most likely have been me if it was a girl carrying it  

BF Bays, small ant and black ledbury on the way to and from the o2 arena last night


----------



## Kopisusu

lauren_t said:
			
		

> If that was a black Brymore for MBP and was in london that would most likely have been me if it was a girl carrying it
> 
> BF Bays, small ant and black ledbury on the way to and from the o2 arena last night



Ooo close Lauren but it was an Oak - am really liking this bag even though I have no MBP to put inside!


----------



## lauren_t

Kopisusu said:


> Ooo close Lauren but it was an Oak - am really liking this bag even though I have no MBP to put inside!



aw damn! Its an awesome bag, I'm so glad I've got one! Its soooo practical for work/university and has tons of room in for the price of it compared to other mulberries. 

Anyway! One of my co-workers has a chocolate Antony! and I saw another Antony in Black.


----------



## Geddes

Started the day with a Oversize Oak Alexa (not sure about its authenticity)
Then in Marylebone Lane a loved Oak Bayswater followed buy another well loved one in John Lewis ladies room 
Having lunch in JL sitting within full view of the escalators it was, as always, like a Mulberry parade but i saw amid the Darias and Mitzys and Bayswaters an orange Bryn and red Antony

Then to my delight i actually saw a Oak Rosemary outside Selfridges ( i want one but never seen one in the flesh) and the day ended with yet another Oak Bayswater on the Jubilee Line.  

Cant believe i am actually taking so much notice now of what people are carrying.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Geddes said:
			
		

> Started the day with a Oversize Oak Alexa (not sure about its authenticity)
> Then in Marylebone Lane a loved Oak Bayswater followed buy another well loved one in John Lewis ladies room
> Having lunch in JL sitting within full view of the escalators it was, as always, like a Mulberry parade but i saw amid the Darias and Mitzys and Bayswaters an orange Bryn and red Antony
> 
> Then to my delight i actually saw a Oak Rosemary outside Selfridges ( i want one but never seen one in the flesh) and the day ended with yet another Oak Bayswater on the Jubilee Line.
> 
> Cant believe i am actually taking so much notice now of what people are carrying.



Sounds like a great day! I love mulberry spotting.


----------



## Geddes

CPrincessUK said:


> Sounds like a great day! I love mulberry spotting.



I was actually begining to feel like a contestant (of the now long gone) Generation Game, with the escalators taking the place of the conveyor belt.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Geddes said:
			
		

> I was actually begining to feel like a contestant (of the now long gone) Generation Game, with the escalators taking the place of the conveyor belt.



Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## lauren_t

Bryn in shiny black at work today, really cute little bag and an Oak Alexa


----------



## J.A.N.

A black reg Alexa worn crossbody was spotted by me driving on the Euston road A501 London at precisely 1.30pm.


----------



## Geddes

Olive Rosemary at Lakeside today. 
Until Saturday i had never seen one now its two in four days.


----------



## Kopisusu

Two lovelies - Choc Printed Bays & OS Oak Alexa.


----------



## lauren_t

Black Forest Del Rey and Oak Bayswater


----------



## 24shaz

A very classy older (60sish) lady carrying a Del Ray and a younger girl (teens!) with a beautiful battered Oak Bays. Also Black Mitzys everywhere - on the main street, in Tesco, in M&S and in Game!


----------



## Kopisusu

A very cute Mini Oak Alexa and a Daria in Oxblood I think in the carnage that is the M&S food hall!


----------



## lauren_t

At work I saw several Bayswaters, several Alexas, Black Forest Del Rey and I think I saw a Bryn as well. M&S in my town seems to be a hub for Mulberries!


----------



## lauren_t

oak and black bayswater, black small antony and oak Alexa Camera bag


----------



## Geddes

Mulberry sandwich today.............Black regular Alexa in front of me. Black Effie Hobo and Black SBS behind me in HOF Lakeside.
Loads of Antonys scattered around as well.


----------



## Sammiantha

Went to Bicester today where there are always lots of lovely Mulberries to ogle. When I was queuing to get into Mulberry itself the girl waiting behind me had the most gorgeous Bays, I think it was Fudge - absolutely beautiful


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sammiantha said:
			
		

> Went to Bicester today where there are always lots of lovely Mulberries to ogle. When I was queuing to get into Mulberry itself the girl waiting behind me had the most gorgeous Bays, I think it was Fudge - absolutely beautiful



Yes fudge and deer brown are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## joannajane

it's a bit belated but at changi airport in singapore when i was returning for christmas, i saw a woman with a beautiful black oversized del rey. ever since then ive been infatuated with the del rey and NEED one in my life!


----------



## CPrincessUK

joannajane said:
			
		

> it's a bit belated but at changi airport in singapore when i was returning for christmas, i saw a woman with a beautiful black oversized del rey. ever since then ive been infatuated with the del rey and NEED one in my life!



Will you get one in the sale?


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Cognac emmy, olive ledbury and oak bays all in stratford on avon costas.......in the company of my sheepskin womble roxy!!!


----------



## joannajane

CPrincessUK said:


> Will you get one in the sale?



im currently bidding on a regular deer brown on eBay - if that fails im going to hunt around for a black forest. loved the oversized and think it'll make a great travel bag but for everyday work it looks massive!


----------



## CPrincessUK

joannajane said:
			
		

> im currently bidding on a regular deer brown on eBay - if that fails im going to hunt around for a black forest. loved the oversized and think it'll make a great travel bag but for everyday work it looks massive!



Ok good luck! Deer brown is a lovely colour.


----------



## J.A.N.

A pristine oak Elgin in the queue at Marks and Sparks


----------



## lauren_t

Oak Bryn, Black Bayswater and Ink Silky Snake Alexa in Tunbridge Wells today. Also might have been an ostrich oak bays in town too but I didn't see the front of it to confirm.


----------



## Plemont

At the Horniman Museum, where the clever children of South London and their Mulberry-toting mummies are out in force today. 

Pride of place goes to a mum and daughter with matching oakies - mum's is an Anthony, daughter's is a Brooke. Granddaughter doesn't have one (yet) but I bet she's in line for some great bags when she's older!


----------



## beaver232

Plemont said:


> At the Horniman Museum, where the clever children of South London and their Mulberry-toting mummies are out in force today.
> 
> Pride of place goes to a mum and daughter with matching oakies - mum's is an Anthony, daughter's is a Brooke. Granddaughter doesn't have one (yet) but I bet she's in line for some great bags when she's older!


:lolots::lolots::lolots:
I think a Mit-y PLEM.... To complete the family collection.


----------



## catz1ct

Spotted a couple of Bayswaters in Bicester today.


----------



## beaver232

catz1ct said:


> Spotted a couple of Bayswaters in Bicester today.


I'm not surprised!!! That a mulberry addicts paradise!! Did you pop in to 'the' store? X


----------



## catz1ct

beaver232 said:


> I'm not surprised!!! That a mulberry addicts paradise!! Did you pop in to 'the' store? X



Yes, I bought my own bays. I posted a thread in the main section.


----------



## Plemont

beaver232 said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> I think a Mit-y PLEM.... To complete the family collection.



Ssssh Beaver, stoppit, you're putting ideas into my head (and we're within 10 miles of Bicester tomorrow........)


----------



## lovetooshop

Lovely grey coloured cookie bays today in sainsburys


----------



## lovetooshop

lovetooshop said:


> Lovely cookie bays today in sainsburys



Not sure of colour


----------



## qtyuki

Yesterday at the train station I saw an Oak Bays and a black Evelina satchel. Our bags were all getting wet in the pouring rain.


----------



## catz1ct

Spotted a cute little Tillie while out shopping yesterday.


----------



## qtyuki

On the way home today I saw a black Mitzy east west hobo, a black Del Rey and a black Mitzy satchel. Lots of black Mulberry bags today!


----------



## Plemont

qtyuki said:


> On the way home today I saw a black Mitzy east west hobo, a black Del Rey and a black Mitzy satchel. Lots of black Mulberry bags today!



Those Mulberry owners were obviously far more sensible than the lady I spotted today - carrying a grass green glossy goat (love the alliteration!) Bayswater.  In the city.  In the rain.  She must've used a canful of Collonil because it seemed to be surviving....


----------



## catz1ct

Spotted what looked like a croc chocolate Bayswater today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Saw LOADS today - two beautiful Bays in the queue for a train ticket this morning, one black forest and one oak, a black forest oversized Del Rey at lunchtime in HoF in the City, a couple more oak and a black Bays on the train and an oak Mitzy medium hobo (in buffalo leather) tonight.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Onebagtoomany said:
			
		

> Saw LOADS today - two beautiful Bays in the queue for a train ticket this morning, one black forest and one oak, a black forest oversized Del Rey at lunchtime in HoF in the City, a couple more oak and a black Bays on the train and an oak Mitzy medium hobo (in buffalo leather) tonight.



Ooh lucky you. I love bag spotting. I wonder if my Black Forest will get attention tomorrow? Let the commuter bag wars commence!! Muhahahahahahaha.


----------



## Nic75

I clocked a tassel bag in ink on the train today. Not my taste but she wore it well.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh lucky you. I love bag spotting. I wonder if my Black Forest will get attention tomorrow? Let the commuter bag wars commence!! Muhahahahahahaha.



He he, me too - people watching and bag spotting - DH thinks I'm nuts although he does spot Mulberries now too!  I am sure your black forest Bays will get lots of attention  I hadn't actually seen one of these 'in real life' as opposed to photos before today and it was truly stunning.


----------



## qtyuki

Plemont said:


> Those Mulberry owners were obviously far more sensible than the lady I spotted today - carrying a grass green glossy goat (love the alliteration!) Bayswater.  In the city.  In the rain.  She must've used a canful of Collonil because it seemed to be surviving....



Yep very sensible indeed... haha, good old Collonil  good to hear her bag was surviving, would have been bad for it to get ruined in the rain!


----------



## Geddes

Jubilee Line - Black SS Bayswater and Oak Union Flag Bayswater (the one with the gold hardware) which was really quite lovely, she wore it well.


----------



## Roxaholic

Oak Lexie and Oak Ant on Taunton High street.......


----------



## lauren_t

Oak antony, mitzy hobo, leopard scotchgrain clipper and chocolate ledbury in maidstone today


----------



## Geddes

Brown Roxanne near Brick Lane. I think i may have worried the girl looking at it, she crossed the road !


----------



## colony

Yesterday I was getting my eyebrows done in selfridges and a girl opposite had a petrol Del Rey perched on her lap and it looked beautiful IRL!

Also saw a chocolate Roxanne and the ever present oak bays on the central line! Xx


----------



## Sammiantha

Got very excited at work today (I work in HR but for a logistics site) as I saw beautiful oak bays in reception. There's very few women on site, let alone those with gorgeous bag taste!


----------



## qtyuki

Yesterday I saw a chocolate Bays and oak Mitzy messenger (felt a little bit sad that I no longer have mine now). Today I saw a black Daria hobo, black Mitzy hobo and black Mitzy tote. Mitzy's definitely are popular recently! And the black colour!


----------



## Geddes

Usual array on John Lewis escalators yesterday but i saw my first Black Forest Del Ray in motion and it looked lovely.


----------



## armcandy3

Eggplant lily and oak bays in M&S in Livingston


----------



## catz1ct

Spotted a silver Bayswater and an oak Anthony  in south Bristol yesterday, very unusual.


----------



## wulie

I see the Mulberry placement in Silent Witness continues this series! Clocked mini-Alexa & Finches scarf in first 2 episodes.


----------



## colony

Chocolate mini Alexa (I think) at Weybridge train Station! Admittedly a hotbed for Mulberry arm candy!!


----------



## Geddes

My chocolate Seth clashed with an Oak Seth in Topshop Lakeside today


----------



## Mayfly285

Geddes said:


> My chocolate Seth clashed with an Oak Seth in Topshop Lakeside today



Hee hee!  Was it a case of  ?!!


----------



## Geddes

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee!  Was it a case of  ?!!



No, more of a :kiss: not sure Quercus's owner noticed mine though


----------



## Plemont

Really surprised by the number of Mulberries on show at Lakeside TKMaxx today - don't usually see any here. Mainly variations on the theme of Mitzy or Antony, but also a rare sighting in the wild of the beautiful Loopy Leopard Bayswater


----------



## Geddes

Plemont said:


> Really surprised by the number of Mulberries on show at Lakeside TKMaxx today - don't usually see any here. Mainly variations on the theme of Mitzy or Antony, but also a rare sighting in the wild of the beautiful Loopy Leopard Bayswater



Really im off ! Did you get the prices ? I was at Lakeside yesterday and i wasnt til i got home i saw your post re the Effie Purse in Choice. In the past, their sale prices on certain items have sometimes been more than Mulberry.


----------



## Plemont

Geddes said:


> Really im off ! Did you get the prices ? I was at Lakeside yesterday and i wasnt til i got home i saw your post re the Effie Purse in Choice. In the past, their sale prices on certain items have sometimes been more than Mulberry.



The ones in TKMaxx were just being carried, not for sale


----------



## Candysroom

Small blue Antony in Southampton sainsburys . Me with printed oak Alexa


----------



## Geddes

Geddes said:


> Really im off ! Did you get the prices ? I was at Lakeside yesterday and i wasnt til i got home i saw your post re the Effie Purse in Choice. In the past, their sale prices on certain items have sometimes been more than Mulberry.





> The ones in TKMaxx were just being carried, not for sale




Sorry, the weather is having an adverse effect on my mind............


----------



## Plemont

Geddes said:


> Sorry, the weather is having an adverse effect on my mind............



My mind is frozen - d'you think we'll get Essex snow tomorrow?:rain:


----------



## Geddes

Plemont said:


> My mind is frozen - d'you think we'll get Essex snow tomorrow?:rain:



I hope not, i have to go to work and earn so money over the weekend. Worst to the west apparently and i hope that the *west* doesnt include the West End. 
Still, have Hunters will travel !


----------



## CPrincessUK

Plemont said:
			
		

> My mind is frozen - d'you think we'll get Essex snow tomorrow?:rain:



What is Essex snow? Forgive me I am originally 'foreign'! Hehe.


----------



## Plemont

Geddes said:


> I hope not, i have to go to work and earn so money over the weekend. Worst to the west apparently and i hope that the *west* doesnt include the West End.
> Still, have Hunters will travel !



Hunters on the c2c? - why not?  I like the West End on snowy days, it's nice and quiet


----------



## Plemont

CPrincessUK said:


> What is Essex snow? Forgive me I am originally 'foreign'! Hehe.



Should have put 'snow in Essex' - we don't tend to get extreme weather east of London because the snow usually runs out by the time it's swept across the rest of the country.

I have my fingers crossed though - love the snow!


----------



## Geddes

Plemont said:


> Hunters on the c2c? - why not?  I like the West End on snowy days, it's nice and quiet



Yep, with fur coat ! I dont blend in well with the City mob.............


----------



## CPrincessUK

Plemont said:
			
		

> Should have put 'snow in Essex' - we don't tend to get extreme weather east of London because the snow usually runs out by the time it's swept across the rest of the country.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed though - love the snow!



Haha ok. I thought it was a special phrase.


----------



## Plemont

Geddes said:


> Yep, with fur coat ! I dont blend in well with the City mob.............



I know!  I tend to wear colour when going up to town then realise everything and everyone around me is in black and white


----------



## Geddes

Oh no, I just got a notification from Paypal, sold my LV Speedy 30 im so sad !!
Only used it twice but decided to sell that one rather than the bays as financially its easier to replace than my bays. Gutted now.


----------



## pandorabox

Geddes said:
			
		

> Oh no, I just got a notification from Paypal, sold my LV Speedy 30 im so sad !!
> Only used it twice but decided to sell that one rather than the bays as financially its easier to replace than my bays. Gutted now.



I love Mulberry. Prolly more so than LV.  Do you think the Bays would not sell as well?


----------



## colony

I saw an amazing Watermelon Oversized Alexa at Waterloo today. Beautiful colour! X


----------



## Geddes

> I love Mulberry. Prolly more so than LV. Do you think the Bays would not sell as well?



Yes i do think it would sell but my point was that the LV bag is now £450 (had a price rise of £5 since July) and a Bayswater is now £795 (price rise of £200 since i bought mine just over two years ago - £100 of that in the recent hike). There is no way i would pay that now and one had to go so in terms of affording to replace one of them should i regret it the LV was the one i chose to sell.
But, the other day checking on ebay, the first 30 odd bags newly listed were Bayswaters bar a few others, far more than speedy bags for sale and the LV sold in a day after relisting due to a 0% feedback person buying it, not paying for it and not contacting me. .


----------



## steph22

Anyone watch Gok on Wed? There was a couple I spotted on there - Oak Alexa and white Lily.


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha ok. I thought it was a special phrase.



It should be!   It's fab, Plemont!!    By the way, you're welcome to our mega dose of snow - no way I could go anywhere, carry any Mulberry, spot any Mulberry anywhere today!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> It should be!   It's fab, Plemont!!    By the way, you're welcome to our mega dose of snow - no way I could go anywhere, carry any Mulberry, spot any Mulberry anywhere today!!


Hehe! I am snowed in although I had a Skype meeting and worked from home.
My boss wanted a video Skype call.
Of course I declined that for normal voice call as I am still in my pjs!
Oh dear. Haha.


----------



## beaver232

Saw a few fakes but then I saw a fab thick lush black leather - on first appearances , I thought it was an alexa but it was actually a 'travel bag' from 2012. Absolutely delightful. 

Funnily enough, on the lady's other arm was Jimmy White the snooker player! Lol


----------



## Plemont

beaver232 said:


> Saw a few fakes but then I saw a fab thick lush black leather - on first appearances , I thought it was an alexa but it was actually a 'travel bag' from 2012. Absolutely delightful.
> 
> Funnily enough, on the lady's other arm was Jimmy White the snooker player! Lol



Love the way you noticed the bag before you recognised Jimmy White - definitely got your priorities right there


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw an ocean blue Mabel and a deer brown Tillie yesterday on my way to work.


----------



## new2mulbs

Lots lots of beautiful mulberry bags out yesterday in Kingston... Oak mitzy messenger, EW bays, SBS, one bayswater, a few Daria hobos. All very lovely except the colours were a bit boring, either oak, choc or black.  The prettiest was my OS Alexa in mini leopard!


----------



## beaver232

Plemont said:


> Love the way you noticed the bag before you recognised Jimmy White - definitely got your priorities right there



Hee hee! Yes I definitely did Plems and once I saw him I thought he could do with a little tlc -  iykwim! X


----------



## ShazKat

Out shopping today in Cardiff. (I took my Black Mini Taylor with me) I spotted a black Tillie satchell and a dark green Daria hobo (not sure of actual colour name). We fellow Mulberry folk smile at each other in appreciation!

Hope they have treated their bags with Colonial Waterstop spray as it was a terribly wet day!


----------



## Baginuse

new2mulbs said:


> Lots lots of beautiful mulberry bags out yesterday in Kingston... Oak mitzy messenger, EW bays, SBS, one bayswater, a few Daria hobos. All very lovely except the colours were a bit boring, either oak, choc or black.  The prettiest was my OS Alexa in mini leopard!


----------



## Mayfly285

Plemont said:


> Love the way you noticed the bag before you recognised Jimmy White - definitely got your priorities right there



And I know which one I'd rather have! Lol


----------



## beaver232

Mayfly285 said:


> And I know which one I'd rather have! Lol


----------



## CPrincessUK

Loads this morning
Oak bays, black nvt and printed east west Bayswater,
Black mini Taylor
Chocolate Antony
Conker Alexa

And my petrol daria!


----------



## CPrincessUK

CPrincessUK said:


> Loads this morning
> Oak bays, black nvt and printed east west Bayswater,
> Black mini Taylor
> Chocolate Antony
> Conker Alexa
> 
> And my petrol daria!



More on my way home
Oak Alexa
Black printed bays
Graphite grey Bayswater


----------



## lulu09

CPrincessUK said:


> More on my way home
> Oak Alexa
> Black printed bays
> Graphite grey Bayswater



Which one was the nicest of all the bags you saw today?


----------



## CPrincessUK

lulu09 said:
			
		

> Which one was the nicest of all the bags you saw today?



My petrol! Hehe. Outside of that I loved black Taylor, conker Alexa, the Bayswaters.....

Geez I liked them all. I did feel like graphite grey bays would be better with clochette and silver feet but it is after all an outlet special. I don't miss the extras on my navy patent but then patent is already more of a show stopper.


----------



## lauren_t

Saw tons of Mulberry today, a customer came in with the most gorgeous battered chocolate Bayswater but I saw Antony's, Somerset totes, more bayswaters and a scotchgrain tote I think!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Another black sbs at the theatre today and one that looked like a large brooke with a canvas strap


----------



## Wilson9745

Hi, newbie here , this is my first post.

Spotted in hotel where I was attending a wedding. Black Alexa, my friend saw me staring at it, she now thinks I have a problem! Well, everyone needs a hobby


----------



## Mooshooshoo

mulberryforbes said:


> Another black sbs at the theatre today and one that looked like a large brooke with a canvas strap


Could be old style effie....


----------



## Candysroom

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> My petrol! Hehe. Outside of that I loved black Taylor, conker Alexa, the Bayswaters.....
> 
> Geez I liked them all. I did feel like graphite grey bays would be better with clochette and silver feet but it is after all an outlet special. I don't miss the extras on my navy patent but then patent is already more of a show stopper.



I wear my graphite with a grey sparkle leopard heart charm- it finishes it off nicely!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Went for dinner the other night and saw 2 bays, choc and fuchsia and a small oak Alexa.

Surprised I could see anything, the place had Patron margaritas for £2.95!!


----------



## Geddes

On tv now on Food and Drink....the girl that cooks in Paris had a lovely purply rouge noir ish colour Bayswater


----------



## mulberryforbes

Geddes said:


> On tv now on Food and Drink....the girl that cooks in Paris had a lovely purply rouge noir ish colour Bayswater



I spoted this last week to, she looks lush


----------



## Geddes

mulberryforbes said:


> I spoted this last week to, she looks lush



It looked great with the colours she was wearing. I also liked it because it looks  like it gets used.


----------



## Candysroom

Geddes said:


> It looked great with the colours she was wearing. I also liked it because it looks  like it gets used.



Ashamed to say not sure what I wanted to look at more- the cakes or that lovely Bayswater or the very very lovely Michel Roux!


----------



## lulu09

gunsandbanjos said:


> Patron margaritas for £2.95!!



Now you're talking! I drink (a lot) of these when I'm in Florida.... They taste better in the sunshine


----------



## gunsandbanjos

lulu09 said:


> Now you're talking! I drink (a lot) of these when I'm in Florida.... They taste better in the sunshine



Lol, I love Patron, especially the coffee one

I had a few margaritas then an old fashioned or two... Not a good combo!


----------



## Roxaholic

Grey Ant, Oak Bays and my Cognac/Almond Pasadena in Taunton.....


----------



## lauren_t

Brynmore at work as well on Saturday, the only one I've ever seen apart from mine!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Choc bays, oak bays, east west black nvt and black printed, two oak Antonys and my navy patent Bayswater!


----------



## 24shaz

I saw a lavender(?) Roxanne in Aberdeen today - I was very impressed!


----------



## Candysroom

At Shepton Mallet factory shop only one other customer actually 'had' a Mulberry -a dark tan Antony.


----------



## Roxaholic

Gold metalic roxanne in Tesco!!.......


----------



## MiniMabel

Roxaholic said:


> Gold metalic roxanne in Tesco!!.......



Yours??!!


----------



## melanie789611

I have seen sooooo many today in Leeds city centre! Bayswaters galore, mainly oak, a Taylor, del ray, and an Antony.... Oh and a Ledbury!


----------



## Roxaholic

MiniMabel said:


> Yours??!!



 !!!...xx


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oak bays, choc printed bays, black bays, choc printed east west
Navy polly push lock, oak mitzy, my eggplant bays!

More
Black Alexa, fudge bays, deer brown bays, gold ledbury


----------



## steph22

Pregnant lady with Oak Effie in Nandos Trafford Centre yesterday.


----------



## Hilarypipsqueak

steph22 said:


> Pregnant lady with Oak Effie in Nandos Trafford Centre yesterday.


ooo, customer just walked into our reception area with a yummy Greta Hobo in black....i think i need one!


----------



## Hilarypipsqueak

ooo, customer just walked into our reception area with a yummy Greta Hobo in black....i think i need one!


----------



## Roxaholic

CPrincessUK said:


> Oak bays, choc printed bays, black bays, choc printed east west
> Navy polly push lock, oak mitzy, my eggplant bays!
> 
> More
> Black Alexa, fudge bays, deer brown bays, gold ledbury



CP I think you must reside in Mulberryland lol!!!.....


----------



## CPrincessUK

Roxaholic said:


> CP I think you must reside in Mulberryland lol!!!.....


I must do. Mulberry land aka heaven!! On the little train now there is a graphite grey bays, black nvt bays but my eggplant wins!

Hehe

On the train to london Conker 'brain' bays. So glad I waited and got Black Forest!

And finally oak bays.

Phew! My brain will explode if I see any more.


----------



## mulberryforbes

I see 2 everyday at work, a old kicked in kensington that is ready for the scrapheap.or some serious tlc (i will try to sneak a picture) and my friend has a oak bays and flame bryn.


----------



## CPrincessUK

mulberryforbes said:


> I see 2 everyday at work, a old kicked in kensington that is ready for the scrapheap.or some serious tlc (i will try to sneak a picture) and my friend has a oak bays and flame bryn.


Poor Kensington  deserves better! Haha.

Oh and how are you getting on with the Dorset? I want a red tote so now considering a Michael kors jet set tote.


----------



## mulberryforbes

CPrincessUK said:


> Poor Kensington  deserves better! Haha.
> 
> Oh and how are you getting on with the Dorset? I want a red tote so now considering a Michael kors jet set tote.



I returned the dorset i couldnt get used to it being so flimsy, im pretty rough and tend to throw my bags into the car or under a pram so it would have been  a nightmare.

I have noticed quite a few lovely mk bags on here the blue one on nps keeps winking at me   Im lusting after a j.crew edie


----------



## melanie789611

mulberryforbes said:


> I returned the dorset i couldnt get used to it being so flimsy, im pretty rough and tend to throw my bags into the car or under a pram so it would have been  a nightmare.
> 
> I have noticed quite a few lovely mk bags on here the blue one on nps keeps winking at me   Im lusting after a j.crew edie



Net a porter have a lovely MK bag at the moment, it's orange, and they also have a gold studded cream satchel type bag, I love them both but I'm only going to buy the gold studded one and that won't be for about 6 weeks until my bank recovers!


----------



## CPrincessUK

mulberryforbes said:
			
		

> I returned the dorset i couldnt get used to it being so flimsy, im pretty rough and tend to throw my bags into the car or under a pram so it would have been  a nightmare.
> 
> I have noticed quite a few lovely mk bags on here the blue one on nps keeps winking at me   Im lusting after a j.crew edie






			
				melanie789611 said:
			
		

> Net a porter have a lovely MK bag at the moment, it's orange, and they also have a gold studded cream satchel type bag, I love them both but I'm only going to buy the gold studded one and that won't be for about 6 weeks until my bank recovers!




My first real kind of designer bag beyond Radley was a purple Michael kors Hamilton. However I got tired of the bulky chain and sold it after I got eggplant Bays. For me less is more so I like the simple MK jet set totes. I will remove the MK charm though as I think it spoils the classic lines of the bag. 


The Dorset is too flimsy! It needed sturdier leather to work.  J crew Eddie is also lovely


----------



## lulu09

Just had a look at the MK tote and the jcrew edie - both lovely bags and a fraction of the price of a M bag.....

I was even looking at the Radley site yesterday and was reminded that I had a chocolate coloured large cross body pocket..... I ditched it (along with all my other Radley bags) when I discovered mulberry but I kept hold of this one, so dug it out and decided that I will start using it again for when I go to the park with the kids etc rather than using a "designer" bag. 

I then went and looked on the John Lewis site and there was a handful of bags that looked really lovely, all of them less than £100. 

It's given me a reality check and made me open my eyes a bit, especially in light of all of the bag hikes.... I might not be a designer bag girl for much longer!


----------



## lovetooshop

lulu09 said:


> Just had a look at the MK tote and the jcrew edie - both lovely bags and a fraction of the price of a M bag.....
> 
> I was even looking at the Radley site yesterday and was reminded that I had a chocolate coloured large cross body pocket..... I ditched it (along with all my other Radley bags) when I discovered mulberry but I kept hold of this one, so dug it out and decided that I will start using it again for when I go to the park with the kids etc rather than using a "designer" bag.
> 
> I then went and looked on the John Lewis site and there was a handful of bags that looked really lovely, all of them less than £100.
> 
> It's given me a reality check and made me open my eyes a bit, especially in light of all of the bag hikes.... I might not be a designer bag girl for much longer!



I have a large Radley across the body pocket bag and have used it lots with the children. Takes the worry out of battering a Mulb bag


----------



## mulberryforbes

Moving my reply over to the chat thread


----------



## CPrincessUK

lulu09 said:


> Just had a look at the MK tote and the jcrew edie - both lovely bags and a fraction of the price of a M bag.....
> 
> I was even looking at the Radley site yesterday and was reminded that I had a chocolate coloured large cross body pocket..... I ditched it (along with all my other Radley bags) when I discovered mulberry but I kept hold of this one, so dug it out and decided that I will start using it again for when I go to the park with the kids etc rather than using a "designer" bag.
> 
> I then went and looked on the John Lewis site and there was a handful of bags that looked really lovely, all of them less than £100.
> 
> It's given me a reality check and made me open my eyes a bit, especially in light of all of the bag hikes.... I might not be a designer bag girl for much longer!


Me neither! Hehe


----------



## Kopisusu

Forgot to post when I saw these - beautiful Petrol Del Ray and OS Bryn in Flame on New Bond Street....never really paid much attention to the Del Ray's previously but this one really caught my attention - stunning I have to say!


----------



## lauren_t

Oak Antony and a man that came in had a Mulberry too, not sure what it was though.


----------



## Fommom

Was out and about and saw a lovely mitzi messenger in oak and black soft spongy bays. (Spongy bays belonged to shop owner who saw my new grainy print one and got hers out to compare! I feel like I've joined a new club!)


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fommom said:


> Was out and about and saw a lovely mitzi messenger in oak and black soft spongy bays. (Spongy bays belonged to shop owner who saw my new grainy print one and got hers out to compare! I feel like I've joined a new club!)


You have!! Hehe. Full of women and men with good taste.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Loads of mulberry in london today! Saw a really lovely del Rey for Geddes too.


----------



## Geddes

cprincessuk said:


> loads of mulberry in london today! Saw a really lovely del rey for geddes too.



:d
That is meant to be a big smile but my smilies arnt working ?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Geddes said:
			
		

> :d
> That is meant to be a big smile but my smilies arnt working ?



Hehe


----------



## Geddes

TOWIE NOW !!

If anything or anyone is going to put me off buying Del Rey it couldnt be doing a better job and thats coming from an Essex girl


----------



## CPrincessUK

This morning was oak bays day!
Three oak Bayswaters and one oak with gold Union Jack postman's lock
Choc large and small Antony
Conker bays
My Oxblood medium daria hobo


----------



## mulberryforbes

I really wish i had got a uj bays when they were around

Adding that to my ever growing wish list


----------



## Candysroom

First Mulberry sighting in Southampton for ages!

Black EW Bays (with its owner) circling around the Deli in Southampton Waitrose today!


----------



## CPrincessUK

mulberryforbes said:


> I really wish i had got a uj bays when they were around
> 
> Adding that to my ever growing wish list


It was lovely!


----------



## Fommom

I saw three Mulberry bags at the gym today!! A black tote, black messenger and an oak bayswater! Maybe there are more around than I thought-or maybe I'm just getting better at spotting them!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fommom said:


> I saw three Mulberry bags at the gym today!! A black tote, black messenger and an oak bayswater! Maybe there are more around than I thought-or maybe I'm just getting better at spotting them!


mulberry spotting is so much fun!!


----------



## Roxaholic

Ginger Darwin Alana in Sainsburys!.........


----------



## CPrincessUK

On my way in
Deer brown bays and my Black Forest
East west bays in abundance, black nvt, black printed, oak nvt with lovely patina


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw flame bays yesterday, black and oak darias today.


----------



## Soupir

I saw a grey Antony waiting in a queue. Never seen it up close before.


----------



## Bethanh

I spent last week in Vanuatu with DH. We were hiking along a muddy path, through running water and across slippery rocks, to a waterfall. Coming in the other direction I saw a woman carrying a small chocolate Taylor!! WTF!!  I almost never see Mulberries in Australia, so can't believe I saw one in Vanuatu!! Still, it was really no place for a Mulberry!


----------



## Geddes

My second ever chocolate Roxanne at Liverpool St Station yesterday evening.


----------



## Mayfly285

Bethanh said:


> I spent last week in Vanuatu with DH. We were hiking along a muddy path, through running water and across slippery rocks, to a waterfall. Coming in the other direction I saw a woman carrying a small chocolate Taylor!! WTF!!  I almost never see Mulberries in Australia, so can't believe I saw one in Vanuatu!! Still, it was really no place for a Mulberry!



Hee hee!!  That's hilarious and shocking in equal measures!!  You should have offered to rehome her!!    I made a lady's day in the queue for a Happy Meal (flaming furry things!) in McD's yesterday, when I complimented her on a stunning black Alexander Wang duffle with bullet studs (which she thought were cupcakes!)  I should have rehomed that one, too!  I also saw a gorgeous, much loved large choc Antony in there (in a mirror!)


----------



## Roxaholic

Oak Elgin on Taunton High Street.....


----------



## steph22

Midnight Polly in Manchester centre last Saturday.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I saw some lovely bags in the City today, which made a change to the usual sea of oak and black Bayswaters (not knocking either, I have an oakie and love it).  Particular highlights were a stunning chocolate Bayswater tote and flame Bayswater on the tube


----------



## smally

In Starbucks in Dunfermline today I saw a girl carrying a gorgeous deer brown reg Taylor and her friend had a gorgeous black Margaret.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Chesterfield must be going up in the world!  Spotted today
-Oak Ant
-Choc Ant
-Choc Alexa
-Black Bays
and what may have been a black Daria Satchel (but couldn't tell if genuine or not)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I saw a horrible fake Daria on the tube on Thursday - it was black and looked like a tote but just had one handle which was plain leather rather than braided and the leather on the body of the bag looked really plastiky


----------



## mulberryforbes

Onebagtoomany said:


> I saw a horrible fake Daria on the tube on Thursday - it was black and looked like a tote but just had one handle which was plain leather rather than braided and the leather on the body of the bag looked really plastiky



Yuck there are quite a few customers that use my work who carry fake Daria and purses  barf


----------



## Lady Farquar

OOps, and I forgot - also saw a 'Mitzy Tote' but it was in Choc (did they make it in this colour? Wasn't sure if that was a fake...)


----------



## Plemont

Fake Darias - there seems to be SO many of them around at the moment!  And not even good fakes, yuk


----------



## Mayfly285

Tan Euston in Uttoxeter a week last Thursday - the most battered Mulb I've EVER seen!  Even the "ears" were ripped down the sides, where they were coming away from the actual bag!  But it was well used and well loved - and definitely the Real McCoy!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Where I live in the US I have never seen anyone carrying a Mulberry. Makes me feel special when I carry mine


----------



## Designpurchaser

Oak printed Bayswater in Southwold today....it was delicious


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak Daria satchel and hobo, one in John Lewis and one in The Dome.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Very tired looking black SBS.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Oak Daria hobo, Oak Bayswater, large black Anthony and Dark blue mini Alexa at the races today


----------



## jp23

Designerhbgirl said:


> Where I live in the US I have never seen anyone carrying a Mulberry. Makes me feel special when I carry mine



Yeah im in Southern California and have an Alexa. No one knows the brand but I often get compliments on it even more than I do with my Chanel or Louis! It's my favorite bag I recently bought a bayswater can't wait to get it in the mail!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

jp23 said:


> Yeah im in Southern California and have an Alexa. No one knows the brand but I often get compliments on it even more than I do with my Chanel or Louis! It's my favorite bag I recently bought a bayswater can't wait to get it in the mail!


I too just bought my first Bayswater and am absolutely loving it! It's a great style. Mine is the black grainy print with nickel hardware. Hope you will share pics once yours arrives!


----------



## jp23

Totally will it will be my first reveal of pf!! I was too shy to reveal my Alexa HAHAHA! I wish mulberry was easier to find in the US I live right near south coast plaza and window shop often and it's such a shame that they aren't there 
 I've also noticed a lot of knock offs too not fakes but straight up no name copies like cotton on and urban out fitters and even nordstroms were straight up selling copy Alexa's and bayswaters! And they're really popular too :/ some girl at my school even had the nerve to say my bag was a copy of hers!!!! Hers wasn't even leather! D:
She said that for weeks until I finally pulled up the website :/


----------



## steph22

jp23 said:


> Totally will it will be my first reveal of pf!! I was too shy to reveal my Alexa HAHAHA! I wish mulberry was easier to find in the US I live right near south coast plaza and window shop often and it's such a shame that they aren't there
> I've also noticed a lot of knock offs too not fakes but straight up no name copies like cotton on and urban out fitters and even nordstroms were straight up selling copy Alexa's and bayswaters! And they're really popular too :/ some girl at my school even had the nerve to say my bag was a copy of hers!!!! Hers wasn't even leather! D:
> She said that for weeks until I finally pulled up the website :/


 
I sometimes at work get comments that's its fake etc as a joke but *I know* that it's authentic (and my bank account does too!) so I don't let it get to me


----------



## gunsandbanjos

steph22 said:


> I sometimes at work get comments that's its fake etc as a joke but *I know* that it's authentic (and my bank account does too!) so I don't let it get to me



I don't get comments at work (they all know my bags are real) however I can see people on the street looking at the bags then looking at me and they're not sure if its real. Problem is although I'm nearly 31 everyone guesses my age at about 21-24 and I tend to wear jeans, converse and leather jacket so don't look like I can afford nice bags.

I don't care though, I know they're real and that's all that matters


----------



## Bethanh

I saw a deer brown del rey today!! I don't see many Mulberries and was so excited that I went up to the woman and told her that her del rey was gorgeous. She was really taken aback, and I think that she thought that I was a bit of a stalker. Oops!


----------



## CPrincessUK

jp23 said:


> Totally will it will be my first reveal of pf!! I was too shy to reveal my Alexa HAHAHA! I wish mulberry was easier to find in the US I live right near south coast plaza and window shop often and it's such a shame that they aren't there
> I've also noticed a lot of knock offs too not fakes but straight up no name copies like cotton on and urban out fitters and even nordstroms were straight up selling copy Alexa's and bayswaters! And they're really popular too :/ some girl at my school even had the nerve to say my bag was a copy of hers!!!! Hers wasn't even leather! D:
> She said that for weeks until I finally pulled up the website :/



Can't wait to see the reveal and your school colleague is just jealous! Enjoy your bag!


----------



## CPrincessUK

steph22 said:


> I sometimes at work get comments that's its fake etc as a joke but *I know* that it's authentic (and my bank account does too!) so I don't let it get to me



Your work colleagues are rude! That is So NOT funny. Guess they are trying to make you feel bad... Just ignore and enjoy your bags which are too beautiful to be fake!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

jp23 said:


> Totally will it will be my first reveal of pf!! I was too shy to reveal my Alexa HAHAHA! I wish mulberry was easier to find in the US I live right near south coast plaza and window shop often and it's such a shame that they aren't there
> I've also noticed a lot of knock offs too not fakes but straight up no name copies like cotton on and urban out fitters and even nordstroms were straight up selling copy Alexa's and bayswaters! And they're really popular too :/ some girl at my school even had the nerve to say my bag was a copy of hers!!!! Hers wasn't even leather! D:
> She said that for weeks until I finally pulled up the website :/


How rude to call your beautiful bag a fake! Totally ignore them. I larger with CPrincessUK - they are just jealous!


----------



## steph22

There just being scarcastic and probably jealous! They just laugh that there are cheaper versions of them and you won't notice the difference. But I would!


----------



## usamulberry

I've heard that Mulberry will be opening a shop in southern California relatively soon (part of its US expansion)...We'll see if the recent decline in Mulberry's stock prices have any effect on their plans to open new stores...


----------



## jp23

I was so offended hahahaha! Maybe it's because I'm young? But it's alright I would be so annoyed if someone teased me about my bags! It's none of their business what i spend my money on hahahaha

I would love to see a mulberry here it would be awesome they'd have one happy employee :3


----------



## Roxaholic

Choc Ant in Sainsburys.....


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a small chocolate antony at lakeside yesterday afternoon which was preceded by possibly the most hideous fake bayswater i have ever seen but then it was in Primark!


----------



## flobo1989

Oversized Oak Alexa in Malta!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

A few in M&S today, well worn oak Ledbury, large midnight Polly and a lovely brown tassel bag - I had to tell the lady with the tassel bag how lovely it was!
And my eggplant Mitzy was there too.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Flame Bays and oak Roxy on Princes St. today


----------



## Plemont

The usual crop of classic Bayswaters and Somersets in the City.

And an unexpectedly high number of Hermes bags.  Or Fake Hermes bags.  I need to learn how to tell them apart.


----------



## flobo1989

Another bayswater at Bristol Airport.


----------



## Louliu71

Mitzy large hobo, mitzy messenger (mine), hetty, something similar to an Anthony, a few bays all in Canary wharf and last week a number of poor quality fake Darias (think someone else said lots of these around). Off thread but a few Prada and Marc Jacobs....can't tell if fake or not


----------



## Lady Farquar

A lovely black Annie on a work colleague today - had a pang of regret, as it used to be mine


----------



## steph22

Anybody watch Revenge? Ashley usually wears the leopard Lily with tiger on the front.


----------



## Louliu71

I think I am infatuated as all I keep seeing is Mulberry!

Oak mitzy medium messenger, couple if bays, black Anthony, couple black Alexa, black Alexa hobo I think, an orange messenger type bag....could be fake and to top it off..............I was in heaven and was surrounded by all current bags in the Mulberry store in Bond Street. I need to get a grip before my new addiction becomes a problem


----------



## laura81

steph22 said:


> Anybody watch Revenge? Ashley usually wears the leopard Lily with tiger on the front.



Yeah, I.m beginning to really like that bag!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lots in Nottingham yesterday....the SA in hof and I were bag spotting together....printed bays, Alexas galore....not impressed with the new bags in store though...don't like the spring colours at all


----------



## gunsandbanjos

steph22 said:


> Anybody watch Revenge? Ashley usually wears the leopard Lily with tiger on the front.



A lady came in to my work with one of those a few weeks ago, it was so pretty!


----------



## Roxaholic

Oak Mitzy Messenger in Coffee#1 in Taunton......


----------



## Geddes

Far too many Bayswaters at Lakeside and Bluewater today.


----------



## Fommom

Saw an oak SBS on my way to work this morning. And a black patent bays at crematorium this afternoon &#128532;


----------



## roxyredhead

A black Ledbury at work today.  She had bad shoes though.


----------



## Melu

Gorgeous eggplant Mitzy EW hobo at Pizza Express on (Orange) Wednesday. My fiancee hates it but I like it more and more!


----------



## lauren_t

So far this morning seen a pink glossy goat locked purse (told her about TPF too!), choc antony and a men's messenger


----------



## madmadmo

Two oak bays, one was Selfridges Union Jack version, oak Roxy and Antony.


----------



## Candysroom

In Southampton- one choc Bays and a very eye catching butter Alexa!


----------



## Plemont

I saw a very lovely Lily in rainy London today. I think it was foggy grey - whatever it was, the owner didn't seem at all concerned about getting it wet.


----------



## Mayfly285

Small oak Antony in Westfield Centre, Derby.  Happened to be carrying mine too, so we were bag twins!


----------



## Ria2011

Black spongy lily in Canary Wharf this afternoon


----------



## roxyredhead

Nice Oak Bays tote at the 'Car Bootique' event in Cardiff this morning.  And I had my Oak Roxy which shrugged off the slightly damp weather beautifully after it's dousing in Collonil.

roxyredhead


----------



## Designpurchaser

Printed oak bays and black Mitzy in Chelmsford on friday.


----------



## Geddes

Two oak bayswaters and one black printed and and oak antony in an almost empty Zara at lakeside yesterday. Lakeside is almost a mecca for Mulberry bags.


----------



## Plemont

Geddes said:


> Two oak bayswaters and one black printed and and oak antony in an almost empty Zara at lakeside yesterday. Lakeside is almost a mecca for Mulberry bags.



It is (I spotted some beauties today)  And one day, you and I might actually be there at the same time!


----------



## Geddes

Plemont said:


> It is (I spotted some beauties today)  And one day, you and I might actually be there at the same time!



Well funny you say that as the lady with the oak Byaswater i kept thinking *is it her ? * i dont now if you have an oak bays but i think you have shoulder length blonde hair !


----------



## CPrincessUK

So far on commute
Black effie satchel, black nickel bays (gorgeous and next on my hit list) oak bays, deer brown bays and my oak bays


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black oversized Taylor, Black Forest del Rey  daria drawstring tote.


----------



## Plemont

Geddes said:


> Well funny you say that as the lady with the oak Byaswater i kept thinking *is it her ? * i dont now if you have an oak bays but i think you have shoulder length blonde hair !



My oak Bays is very distinctive - it's more patina than leather!  It's the bag on the right below, the one on the left is Deer Brown Buffalo Shine.

(I do have blonde hair which is just a bit shorter than shoulder length)

I'll make a point of putting the D keyring on any bag I carry to Lakeside, so watch out for it


----------



## Geddes

Plemont said:


> My oak Bays is very distinctive - it's more patina than leather!  It's the bag on the right below, the one on the left is Deer Brown Buffalo Shine.
> 
> (I do have blonde hair which is just a bit shorter than shoulder length)
> 
> I'll make a point of putting the D keyring on any bag I carry to Lakeside, so watch out for it



Will do !
Not often bags look like they have personality but these look like very happy contented best friends.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Plemont said:


> My oak Bays is very distinctive - it's more patina than leather!  It's the bag on the right below, the one on the left is Deer Brown Buffalo Shine.
> 
> (I do have blonde hair which is just a bit shorter than shoulder length)
> 
> I'll make a point of putting the D keyring on any bag I carry to Lakeside, so watch out for it



I use my d all the time too.


Well no mulberries to report at all from Newcastle or on the commute did see a paraty though...about the only designer bag all day


----------



## Designpurchaser

Black bays in Norwich yesterday......I often wonder if they are TPF members.....?


----------



## laura81

On a 10 minute walk from train station to library I've just seen a lovely old ok bays, oak printed bays, petrol lily (I wanted to mug the owner!) and my own black SBS!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Deer brown bays, black bays tote, del Rey Black Forest and my black bays.


----------



## laura81

A black printed bays has now came into library!


----------



## new2mulbs

laura81 said:


> On a 10 minute walk from train station to library I've just seen a lovely old ok bays, oak printed bays, petrol lily (I wanted to mug the owner!) and my own black SBS!



Hahahaha re petrol lily!!


----------



## laura81

new2mulbs said:


> Hahahaha re petrol lily!!



Seriously, I have total regret at not buying this one!


----------



## new2mulbs

laura81 said:


> Seriously, I have total regret at not buying this one!


Me too... Dithered too long and then it was gone


----------



## lauren_t

lady came into work with a black del rey. Made me seriously want one! honestly, our shop is like a mulberry mecca.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lauren_t said:


> lady came into work with a black del rey. Made me seriously want one! honestly, our shop is like a mulberry mecca.


I really want to see the Del Ray in person!


----------



## lauren_t

Designerhbgirl said:


> I really want to see the Del Ray in person!



Saw a Black Forest Del Rey today, absolutely gorgeous. Also oak Antony and an oak bayswater today plus a vast array of M accessories


----------



## roxyredhead

A very nice Daria Hobo in a plummy colour (eggplant?) in the local PO delivery office here in Cheltenham.  Gorgeous, but not keen on the giant round hardware on the front.


----------



## Louliu71

A Daria large hobo in M & S like nothing I have seen before and really stunning if real.....a fawn/beige colour with a brown handle and the plaque wasn't shiny, but like with an antique finish.

In Canary Wharf during the week various Bays in many colours including a SS, various Alexas, an unidentifiable bag with the disc on the front (not Somerset) and I thinks post and lock in black large grain.


----------



## steph22

Spotted two large Lily's in Barcelona this week - black silky snake and deer brown.


----------



## beaver232

steph22 said:


> Spotted two large Lily's in Barcelona this week - black silky snake and deer brown.


Hope you had a fantastic trip 

Saw a lovely bag in the 'pub' as I was piling on the 'carvery' today! It was a hobo, oaky in colour, buckles all down each side. I think it was called something like 'mila' from memory?? Anyone??


----------



## steph22

beaver232 said:


> Hope you had a fantastic trip
> 
> Saw a lovely bag in the 'pub' as I was piling on the 'carvery' today! It was a hobo, oaky in colour, buckles all down each side. I think it was called something like 'mila' from memory?? Anyone??



I did thank you!


----------



## laura81

Down in Manchester for a meeting with a new client and from walking through the hotel to reaching starbucks I've seen 2 oak bays, a black Anthony, Black Forest del rey (lovely) and a shiny lily - not sure of the colour.

My extremely handsome new client also ha a gorgeously battered oak Elkington which we bonded over yesterday!


----------



## Pennestrup

My very first spot made me ever so proud this morning! A fellow Bayswater had braved the rain and joined me in the subway today - Mulberries are astonishingly rare in the Danish underground trains.  Even though it was chocolate and NVT, it shed the rain just as well as my Darwin Oak did.


----------



## steph22

laura81 said:


> Down in Manchester for a meeting with a new client and from walking through the hotel to reaching starbucks I've seen 2 oak bays, a black Anthony, Black Forest del rey (lovely) and a shiny lily - not sure of the colour.
> 
> My extremely handsome new client also ha a gorgeously battered oak Elkington which we bonded over yesterday!



Haven't you just got married Laura?!


----------



## laura81

steph22 said:


> Haven't you just got married Laura?!



It's ok, he has an equally handsome boyfriend who also works in the company!


----------



## Sammiantha

laura81 said:


> It's ok, he has an equally handsome boyfriend who also works in the company!



That made me laugh out loud. Clearly he has good taste in guys and accessories!


----------



## steph22

laura81 said:


> It's ok, he has an equally handsome boyfriend who also works in the company!



I'm sure the best looking guys are either married or gay these days! There are none left!


----------



## laura81

I do a lot of work for design companies and the art industry and the amount of absolutely stunning gay men I meet is ridiculous!!!  Makes working in these offices much more enjoyable though!

Plus I don't feel guilty about having an ogle!


----------



## steph22

laura81 said:


> I do a lot of work for design companies and the art industry and the amount of absolutely stunning gay men I meet is ridiculous!!!  Makes working in these offices much more enjoyable though!
> 
> Plus I don't feel guilty about having an ogle!



That's true, look all you want!


----------



## Somersetlove

Beautiful printed oak bays on the tube today.  The lady who had her was seated and near eyeball level with my Union Jack bays. We exchanged knowing mulberry owner glances - I love it when that happens!


----------



## Ria2011

Blueberry mitzy on my way to work this morning


----------



## mulberryforbes

Pretty blond girl with a purple Daria 'something' walking past my house today


----------



## Louliu71

Canary wharf is Mulberry heaven.....2 black effie hobos, black postmans lock satchel, black bays, toffee (not sure  thats the official colour) Lily and to top it of, an oak mini Alexa at the bus stop near home. Never noticed this many per mulberry obsession!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Followed a lady up the Birmingham train station escalator, who was carrying a lovely black Emmy - not very often you see these nowadays!


----------



## ruthie_1

Louliu71 said:


> Canary wharf is Mulberry heaven.....2 black effie hobos, black postmans lock satchel, black bays, toffee (not sure  thats the official colour) Lily and to top it of, an oak mini Alexa at the bus stop near home. Never noticed this many per mulberry obsession!



Haha! I live in canary wharf and you are right about it being a Mulberry Haven! London bridge features alot of bays and alexas!! 

Btw, Have you seen the lower level of the shops in jubilee place? I wonder whether they would open a Mulberry Store there? Will have to wait until Nov 2013 to find out! It definitely looks like high end shops will be opening there... What do you think?!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I have a colleague in from Hong Kong and she walked in my office today carrying a black spongy leather Bayswater! It's rare to see Mulberry where I live so this was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Louliu71

ruthie_1 said:


> Haha! I live in canary wharf and you are right about it being a Mulberry Haven! London bridge features alot of bays and alexas!!
> 
> Btw, Have you seen the lower level of the shops in jubilee place? I wonder whether they would open a Mulberry Store there? Will have to wait until Nov 2013 to find out! It definitely looks like high end shops will be opening there... What do you think?!



Hi, not yet, it takes too long to get out of my building at lunchtime and there is far too many people in the shops, so avoid the crush. I Did wonder  if they would open a shop in CW as it would be a prime location and attract plenty if foot fall. John lewis used to stock a handful of Mulberry in the past but as you know the nearest now to us is Bond street. At the new prices, I will be buying Karen Millen again next season as cant justify/afford the hefty price tags ..........


----------



## mulberryforbes

My friend was carrying her adorable medium flame Bryn today


----------



## Designpurchaser

Black Anthony, Oak Bays, Black Bays, Oak East West bays today in Norwich.


----------



## wulie

A nicely patina'd Oak EW Bays at the dentist!


----------



## Ria2011

Saw a small black willow with nickel hardware this morning on my way to work (I hardly ever see Mulberry bags in my part of SE London apart from when I'm wearing it).


----------



## Silversun

I was walking down Farringdon Road lunchtime yesterday and noticed a lady wearing a black Mulberry envelope clutch style bag using a crossbody strap. Thought it was a cute look and tried to figure out which bag style it was - I'm not terribly familiar with the clutches - when I suddenly spotted the zippers on either side and realised it was the detachable front part of a Willow. Very cool.


----------



## beaver232

Silversun said:


> I was walking down Farringdon Road lunchtime yesterday and noticed a lady wearing a black Mulberry envelope clutch style bag using a crossbody strap. Thought it was a cute look and tried to figure out which bag style it was - I'm not terribly familiar with the clutches - when I suddenly spotted the zippers on either side and realised it was the detachable front part of a Willow. Very cool.


Ooooh. How did she attach that strap??


----------



## Silversun

beaver232 said:


> Ooooh. How did she attach that strap??


 I wasn't close enough to see, I'm afraid. It got me really curious about the Willow as I didn't think the clutch had D-rings or a way for the strap to attach. That would actually be a very cool feature.

ETA: went to look at it again on the M website and I think I figured it out. She must have had the small Willow with the detachable strap, then hooked it through the hole in the zipperson either end! Don't know if it's designed to be that way, but it's pretty smart.


----------



## Baginuse

Silversun said:


> I wasn't close enough to see, I'm afraid. It got me really curious about the Willow as I didn't think the clutch had D-rings or a way for the strap to attach. That would actually be a very cool feature.
> 
> ETA: went to look at it again on the M website and I think I figured it out. She must have had the small Willow with the detachable strap, then hooked it through the hole in the zipperson either end! Don't know if it's designed to be that way, but it's pretty smart.


 Hmm I also got curious and checked the M website. I dont think it works that way as the zipper thingy with the hole is still on the bag part if the envelope is used freely. But I guess she could have just clasped the straps together and put it under the envelope flap?
Perhaps they do have D-rings under the flap? Any Wiillow owner that can deny or verify?


----------



## mulberryforbes

Quite a few spots in Glasgow City Centre today,  2 black bays, a really battery lush brown bays, a grey and a black Daria and 2 Anthony's

 I also spotted a hideous fake birkin and 2 cheap plastic looking Chanel's

Even dh joined in on the chat about handbags


----------



## Wordsworth

What looked like a Black Forest Bays and a quilted loopy leopard Alexa together in Edinburgh today.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Choc Congo EW Bays & a Black Mitzy Messenger in Lincoln this afternoon.


----------



## steph22

Saw at least 5 oak Bays in Manchester today.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Black Forest bays, oak Daria clutch, oak bays, marshmallow white Daria, black Seth /Anthony? All at Bicester today &#128522;


----------



## Ria2011

Loads today - black mitzy hobo, oak alexa, choc printed bays & black east west bays


----------



## Cupcake2008

Visiting my parents for the weekend in Hertfordshire and spotted two beauties - black regular Taylor and ink Silky Snake Lily out shopping today.....and then there was my oak cookie Lily


----------



## maloneyxo

Saw my first Willow in the flesh just now, brought into my shop. The lady was carrying her with a very casual outfit and still looked great, proving its not just a formal bag  I think I'm officially a convert!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Cupcake2008 said:


> Visiting my parents for the weekend in Hertfordshire and spotted two beauties - black regular Taylor and ink Silky Snake Lily out shopping today.....and then there was my oak cookie Lily



Yay good to know you hung on to your cookie lily! I think we need an updated family photo from you Cupcake. This weekend I think I will take photos of my bag collection... Probably to shock myself into realising I don't need any more right now. Haha!


----------



## Candysroom

At Bowie Exhibtion, one deer brown Bays, black Evalina ? Hobo, fake navy Bays and my watermelon Sofia


----------



## armcandy3

Oak roxanne tote and bayswater tote at Edinburgh zoo yesterday


----------



## mulberryforbes

A practically brand new looking oak bays at the next table in wagamama lunchtime today


----------



## Cupcake2008

CPrincessUK said:


> Yay good to know you hung on to your cookie lily! I think we need an updated family photo from you Cupcake. This weekend I think I will take photos of my bag collection... Probably to shock myself into realising I don't need any more right now. Haha!



Still have all three of my cookie Lilys and I really should use them a lot more.  With the sun coming out more now, they will get more use   My Mulberry collection has reduced, rather than increased but I do need to create an album at some point.

I was at the Royal Albert Hall yesterday, for a Bollywood singer's concert, coinciding with 100 years of Bollywood, so a very special show.  My oak cookie Lily came with me and I only spotted one black Daria but lots of Coach and quite a few Chanel too.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Cupcake2008 said:


> Still have all three of my cookie Lilys and I really should use them a lot more.  With the sun coming out more now, they will get more use   My Mulberry collection has reduced, rather than increased but I do need to create an album at some point.
> 
> I was at the Royal Albert Hall yesterday, for a Bollywood singer's concert, coinciding with 100 years of Bollywood, so a very special show.  My oak cookie Lily came with me and I only spotted one black Daria but lots of Coach and quite a few Chanel too.



Sounds very nice. Looking forward to seeing your updated collection. Will you add a medium lily?

The rain is back today but I hope it goes away as I was really enjoying the sunny days.


----------



## maloneyxo

Work was like Mulberry HQ today! Saw about 4 Daria hobos, a grass green Bays, choc Ant, a gorgeous Evelina... Even saw a Birkin which is very rare around here!


----------



## Plemont

Have you noticed that, very often, Mulberries seem to go around in pairs?  

Today at Lakeside I saw a stylish mum and daughter - daughter was carrying a standard Oak Mitzy Hobo, but the mum was the proud owner of a lovely black Del Ray

(must've done something wrong with my daughter because, at the age of nearly 22, she isn't slightly interested in designer handbags.  There's a glimmer of hope though - next week she's asked for a Cambridge Satchel for her birthday so we're moving in the right direction!)


----------



## elvisfan4life

Plemont said:


> Have you noticed that, very often, Mulberries seem to go around in pairs?
> 
> Today at Lakeside I saw a stylish mum and daughter - daughter was carrying a standard Oak Mitzy Hobo, but the mum was the proud owner of a lovely black Del Ray
> 
> (must've done something wrong with my daughter because, at the age of nearly 22, she isn't slightly interested in designer handbags.  There's a glimmer of hope though - next week she's asked for a Cambridge Satchel for her birthday so we're moving in the right direction!)



Count your blessings think of the money saved


----------



## Plemont

elvisfan4life said:


> Count your blessings think of the money saved



haha you are so right Elvis!


----------



## Candysroom

Plemont said:


> Have you noticed that, very often, Mulberries seem to go around in pairs?
> 
> Today at Lakeside I saw a stylish mum and daughter - daughter was carrying a standard Oak Mitzy Hobo, but the mum was the proud owner of a lovely black Del Ray
> 
> (must've done something wrong with my daughter because, at the age of nearly 22, she isn't slightly interested in designer handbags.  There's a glimmer of hope though - next week she's asked for a Cambridge Satchel for her birthday so we're moving in the right direction!)



Quite often spot mother and daughter pairs in West Quay Southampton. One of them usually has an Antony for some reason!


----------



## Geddes

A very well loved oak Ledbury sitting opposite me on the Jubilee Line this morning.


----------



## beaver232

Plemont said:


> haha you are so right Elvis!


Totally agree! count your blessings for certain!  I'm fortunate with DD too.... We've been prom dress shopping recently and she said "mum its beautiful, but I wouldn't feel comfortable in a dress that cost _that_ much!! Phew!! DS....completely different!!( but he doesn't wear dresses Lol) xl x

Oh and... On topic .... Beautiful blush BAYSWATER walking down  my very own  street today .... Who was _that_ lady?? Sadly not moi! X


----------



## Fommom

My daughter is sooooo unlike me!! She had her formal in November -I thought we'd be shopping, planning, deciding forever (cos that's wot I'd do!)  but....on holiday in Spain on July we went into a shop, I saw a dress & persuaded her to try it on " for fun". We bought it-and the shoes! And I swear it was because she cudnt be bothered with the fuss that might be involved!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> My daughter is sooooo unlike me!! She had her formal in November -I thought we'd be shopping, planning, deciding forever (cos that's wot I'd do!)  but....on holiday in Spain on July we went into a shop, I saw a dress & persuaded her to try it on " for fun". We bought it-and the shoes! And I swear it was because she cudnt be bothered with the fuss that might be involved!!



A girl after my own heart bless her


----------



## Gemrivbal

Hi ladies...Im just new to this forum. Since I purchased my cookie bayswater last year-Aug 2012, I can only count with my fingers the times I've seen a mulberry on the train, bus or malls here in SG. But that number of times are mostly alexa, and a couple oak bays with eurasian owners.  But I don't mind, I actually like it that way that it is not as famous as the other prime brands which makes it very classy and a quiet beauty.


----------



## Silversun

Today on the District line, between Embankment and Tower Hill approx 5:30pm, saw a really interesting dark blue Taylor with what looked like mock croc detailing on the corners and around the zip. I'd never seen that before and tried so hard to get a better look without looking like I was staring.


----------



## eye.spy87

Had a lady come into the shop today with a black del rey...actually struck up a conversation about handbags...then, as the conversation continued onto her del rey i got the "as if you have a Mulberry" look from her. I was tempted to go and get my Oak bays and shove it in her face but I resisted :-p


----------



## Lady Farquar

How rude of her ^^


----------



## Fommom

Saw an oak Somerset and a printed oak bayswater. There was very heavy rain so the bayswater was inside a shopping bag! Spotted it peeking out as I was browsing the rails of boutique!! My black grainy print shrugs off the rain so it was on full display!!!


----------



## Cocorose

Baginuse said:


> Hmm I also got curious and checked the M website. I dont think it works that way as the zipper thingy with the hole is still on the bag part if the envelope is used freely. But I guess she could have just clasped the straps together and put it under the envelope flap?
> Perhaps they do have D-rings under the flap? Any Wiillow owner that can deny or verify?


No, the willow strap for the smaller tote is far too short. She must have been using her Willow clutch bit with the strap from an Alexa or something....


----------



## beaver232

Spotted a few on Southampton yesterday- deer brown BAYSWATER, 2 oak Antonys ( or s it antonies??). My husband even spotted one whilst I was driving, which then provoked a discussion to identify which bag he'd seen. After going through, size, colour, straps etc he said .... "You know the one, you've got one..... It looks like a drug pushers pouch". ..... Oh, that'll be the antony then!


----------



## Lady Farquar

he he - my DH says they look like bus conductors' bags - and my Mitzy is a 'sack'.  Lovely choice of words!

Saw a lovely black Alexa Camera Bag - but slightly cheating, as it was my friends who was with me at the time.


----------



## maloneyxo

beaver232 said:


> Spotted a few on Southampton yesterday- deer brown BAYSWATER, 2 oak Antonys ( or s it antonies??). My husband even spotted one whilst I was driving, which then provoked a discussion to identify which bag he'd seen. After going through, size, colour, straps etc he said .... "You know the one, you've got one..... It looks like a drug pushers pouch". ..... Oh, that'll be the antony then!



That's hilarious!


----------



## Candysroom

Lady Farquar said:


> he he - my DH says they look like bus conductors' bags - and my Mitzy is a 'sack'.  Lovely choice of words!
> 
> Saw a lovely black Alexa Camera Bag - but slightly cheating, as it was my friends who was with me at the time.



Every time I look at Antonys my DH does his "I 'ate you, Butler" impersonation of Blakey from On the Buses...
Apologies to those not familiar with British sit coms of the 70's!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Candysroom said:


> Every time I look at Antonys my DH does his "I 'ate you, Butler" impersonation of Blakey from On the Buses...
> Apologies to those not familiar with British sit coms of the 70's!


----------



## Cocorose

On the District line today, a deer brown Del Rey; and in rainy Bond Street, a much-carried chocolate Bays and a slouchy oak Alexa. Its owner was buying a gorgeous medium Lily in front of me in Mulberry.


----------



## mulberryforbes

First time spotting a oak Bayswater tote today in Glasgow City Centre :thumbup:


----------



## Somersetlove

I saw a burnt peach bayswater in Boots Ipswich today.  First one I've seen that hasn't been in a M store!


----------



## JeniA

Somersetlove said:


> I saw a burnt peach bayswater in Boots Ipswich today.  First one I've seen that hasn't been in a M store!



Ooh I love that colour, but never seen irl, what's it like?


----------



## Somersetlove

JeniA said:


> Ooh I love that colour, but never seen irl, what's it like?



Personally I wasn't a fan.  It is matt leather, so quite a dull finish.  This also leans a true orange to me, with no yellow tone so not sure where the "peach" comes from. Obviously only my opinion  I think if this had been a different leather type I would have preferred it more.


----------



## JeniA

Somersetlove said:


> Personally I wasn't a fan.  It is matt leather, so quite a dull finish.  This also leans a true orange to me, with no yellow tone so not sure where the "peach" comes from. Obviously only my opinion  I think if this had been a different leather type I would have preferred it more.



Ooh thank you, I love the colour on m.com, a slight pinky/orange but it looks completely different on another site, so I wasn't sure which one was true. I think I'll have to go visit it in store.


----------



## Louliu71

2 oak mitzy hobos, 3 black Daria hobo's (1 was mine) various bays, brown effie suede satchel, black large grainy print postmans lock hobo and to top it off....2 fake Darias, one of which was sitting on the tube right next to mine, must admit had to look 2 /3 times to make sure as it was a fake as a rather 'good' attempt.....still yet to see a Willow!


----------



## Cocorose

Louliu71 said:


> 2 oak mitzy hobos, 3 black Daria hobo's (1 was mine) various bays, brown effie suede satchel, black large grainy print postmans lock hobo and to top it off....2 fake Darias, one of which was sitting on the tube right next to mine, must admit had to look 2 /3 times to make sure as it was a fake as a rather 'good' attempt.....still yet to see a Willow!


Saw a Willow in town, the black medium size which works well as a (very expensive) shopping tote. Then a smart choc Alexa on the way home - it occurred to me it's probably the first chocolate one I've seen, and although I wouldn't choose it myself (not keen on brown on me) it looked fantastic and a little bit different from the usual oak.


----------



## Geddes

Very nice Oak Cookie Bayswater in front of me in H&M Lakeside.......stopped looking after i saw that one


----------



## Emily Clapham

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I thought this would be fun!
> 
> Today, whilst I was out shopping with my daughter - in the RAIN!!! Yuk!
> 
> WE SAW:
> 
> Burgundy Patent Mabel
> Oak Bayswater (very old, gorgeous and soft)
> Black Somerset Zipped Purse
> 
> 
> Did you see any Mulberries today?


I have seen 2 Annie's in oak, both on Regent street. This game is fun x


----------



## Ria2011

Several mulberries in the tate modern whilst seeing the Lichenstein exhibition - steel spongy bays, oak bays, oak mitzy tote & black daria satchel


----------



## lauren_t

oak bays and two antonys in tunbridge wells tonight


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just nipped to corner shop and saw oak bays and slate Del Rey on the way!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

lauren_t said:


> oak bays and two antonys in tunbridge wells tonight



I love Mulberry spotting in T Wells, theres always some lovely Mulbs about there!


----------



## Hilarypipsqueak

Black daria satchel at a LandRover off-road experience in Luton!! These bags get around!


----------



## lauren_t

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> I love Mulberry spotting in T Wells, theres always some lovely Mulbs about there!



There certainly is! and also a lot about. Particularly where I work, we always have people with Mulbs coming in, my co worker says to me (because I always compliment their bags) "You love everyone's mulberries!" because I certainly do! 

Had someone in with a gorgeous old oak ledbury today though.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black oversized Alexa while viewing houses


----------



## Cocorose

Just dropped DD at school bus and spotted two Bays near East Putney tube station - a chocolate NVT and an oak printed


----------



## Emily Clapham

Emily Clapham said:


> I have seen 2 Annie's in oak, both on Regent street. This game is fun x


Saw an Alexa Oak satchel today and a Knightsbridge whilst at the V&A.


----------



## Fommom

I saw the most hideous fake oak bays yday in tesco. Even I knew it wasn't real! And I'm no expert! If I'd lit a candle beside it, it would have shrivelled like a crisp packet!!


----------



## Candysroom

Fommom said:


> I saw the most hideous fake oak bays yday in tesco. Even I knew it wasn't real! And I'm no expert! If I'd lit a candle beside it, it would have shrivelled like a crisp packet!!




Snorts with laughter !


----------



## Candysroom

Saw an oak Alexa in Eastleigh today- first time I have seen a Mulberry there !


----------



## beaver232

Candysroom said:


> Saw an oak Alexa in Eastleigh today- first time I have seen a Mulberry there !


There was a splodge bays in fair oak!!  not far from you today!


----------



## laura81

2 oak bays, black Del Rey and plum Lexy in Edinburgh today and the estate agent I'm with just now has an oak ostrich lily


----------



## Cocorose

Two stunning Bayswaters in Westfields - slate blue and watermelon!
Plus a printed black Lily in my road!


----------



## Melu

The first Willow lookalikey I've ever seen... Absolutely awful!!!! :S


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mini Del Rey in slate blue on my way home from work.


----------



## lauren_t

Saw my first Trout bag yesterday in Bluewater in Marks and Spencer. Can't say I was completely enamoured with it


----------



## ml11afk

beaver232 said:


> There was a splodge bays in fair oak!!  not far from you today!


... and a pheasant green Daria in Hedge End - mine


----------



## Candysroom

ml11afk said:


> ... and a pheasant green Daria in Hedge End - mine



My oak Mitzy messenger was in Hedge End as well


----------



## maloneyxo

Fab grass green Bays came into my work yesterday


----------



## mllev

I'm in Edinburgh at the moment and I've seen sooo many Mulberry bags! 

I was at some shopping event at Harvey Nichols yesterday (wandered there by accident but I bought an Alexander McQueen skull scarf 50% off, yay) and saw at least a Small Bayswater Satchel in black and a deer brown Del Rey. I think I saw a fake black Alexa too but I'm no expert so it might have been authentic as well. 

I also saw a black Bayswater at the University, and a Tillie somewhere near Cowgate I think.

I have two more Mulberryspotting weeks here, it would be cool if I managed to spot some of you Edinburgh ladies!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

mllev said:


> I'm in Edinburgh at the moment and I've seen sooo many Mulberry bags!
> 
> I was at some shopping event at Harvey Nichols yesterday (wandered there by accident but I bought an Alexander McQueen skull scarf 50% off, yay) and saw at least a Small Bayswater Satchel in black and a deer brown Del Rey. I think I saw a fake black Alexa too but I'm no expert so it might have been authentic as well.
> 
> I also saw a black Bayswater at the University, and a Tillie somewhere near Cowgate I think.
> 
> I have two more Mulberryspotting weeks here, it would be cool if I managed to spot some of you Edinburgh ladies!



Edinburgh is full of Mulberries! I see so many.

Hope you're enjoying our beautiful city thus far?


----------



## Fommom

I'm going to a wedding in Edinburgh in June. Can't wait to see all these lovely mulberries!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Blingy black daria med hobo in my local Asda stunning.


----------



## Cocorose

Saw a medium black Willow in Covent Garden this evening and almost screamed! Lovely lady turned round and we had a chat! She had removed the zip-off clutch for a different look and it had a really cool vibe; she also reported that the clutch is very handy and holds evening essentials. I've been wavering over this one as it's so expensive but think I will cave in now!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cocorose said:


> Saw a medium black Willow in Covent Garden this evening and almost screamed! Lovely lady turned round and we had a chat! She had removed the zip-off clutch for a different look and it had a really cool vibe; she also reported that the clutch is very handy and holds evening essentials. I've been wavering over this one as it's so expensive but think I will cave in now!



What did it look like with the zips exposed?


----------



## Cocorose

I loved it with the exposed zips! Quite simple and understated and a little bit edgy. I think it will be a perfect everyday bag like this and far smarter with the clutch attached. I'm guessing it will be important to use the separate clutch as well as using the bag on its own so they both have the same amount of wear and grow old gracefully together iyswim?
It was so great to see the bag being used properly, I do think the price is ridiculous (I have a credit note) but equally I can see it becoming a Mulberry classic.
Can't wait for it to come into stock now - the small size I'm after is still in the "coming soon" section!


----------



## maloneyxo

Saw a very well loved choc Ledbury on my early morning dog walk! I'm working in Knightsbridge 2 days next week so I'm expecting to see lots of Mulberry lovelies compared to the few I see being toted round North Essex!


----------



## Cocorose

Out shopping in Wimbledon village - saw a black forest Alexa tassel bag, a chocolate Antony and an oak SBS.


----------



## Ria2011

Blue roxanne tote on my way to work this morning which was a lovely pop of colour on a miserable grey day


----------



## CPrincessUK

Stuck on a train 
Mulberry sightings this morning
Lots of Bayswaters in oak, black, deer brown and the smooshy one that Plemont owns (can't remember the name).
And a cute chocolate Ledbury.
I used medium petrol daria hobo today.


----------



## Candysroom

I was in Southampton yesterday and Bournemouth today- not as much as a Mulberry key ring sighting between them!


----------



## Plemont

CPrincessUK said:


> Stuck on a train
> Mulberry sightings this morning
> Lots of Bayswaters in oak, black, deer brown and the smooshy one that Plemont owns (can't remember the name)..



My precioussssss... aka Bambi.... officially Deer Brown Buffalo Shine


----------



## CPrincessUK

Plemont said:


> My precioussssss... aka Bambi.... officially Deer Brown Buffalo Shine



Hehe! It was definitely that one.


----------



## Slowhand

We went to the Hinds Head in Bray last night ( one of  Heston's places ) and saw 3 Oak Bayswaters , an Oak   Alexa  , Chocolate EW bays ,  plus 2  LVs  ,2 Prada and a big Bal . 

One of the Bays was  on the table during the meal


----------



## Juliemvis

Cocorose said:


> Out shopping in Wimbledon village - saw a black forest Alexa tassel bag, a chocolate Antony and an oak SBS.



I live and work in Wimbledon village !! I see so many lovely bags


----------



## Cocorose

Juliemvis said:


> I live and work in Wimbledon village !! I see so many lovely bags



See you there maybe!

Nipped up to westfields this afternoon and spotted a deer brown del Rey and a deer brown bays there....then big excitement as I spotted a black nickel bays round the corner to my house....she must be very local....a stunning bag!


----------



## Ria2011

A beautiful black forest del ray on my way to work this morning.


----------



## Fuzzog

Whilst watching my DDs school play in our local theatre recently, I counted :

3 oak Bays

1 Black E/W Bays

1 midnight (?) E/W Bays

1 Black Mitzy Tote

1 Oak Mitzy Tote

2 Black Daria Satchels

In addition to my own Oxblood Daria.

I'd never seen so many in such a small place - the auditorium only seats 70!!!


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

I saw a woman on the train to work today with a beautiful oak bayswater. I was excited to see another Mulberry in Belgium


----------



## Somersetlove

Beautiful oak tooled bays at Liverpool street today


----------



## Mayfly285

Large teal Milton hobo in Costco Derby today; very well used, stuffed out and loved!    I couldn't help commenting on it and the lady said it's her everyday work bag and she slings it across her when she cycles to work, too!  Good to see a Mulb being well-used - it put several of mine to shame, on that count ...


----------



## maloneyxo

Saw a fantastic small Willow in work yesterday and got chatting to its lucky owner  I wonder if she's on tPF?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lots this morning
Black bays, deer brown buffalo shine and oak bays,
Large choc brynmore, oak bryn
Black large Antony, choc Alexa,
Oak and black mitzy hobos
And my eggplant bays


----------



## Candysroom

Willow in Southampton !
Yay !


----------



## Shellywoo

Seen a gorgeous mole grey bayswater yesterday in braehead x


----------



## Silversun

BA lounge in Schipol airport Amsterdam... Lovely petrol Del Ray.


----------



## Wordsworth

SBS - didn't look like oak, maybe deer brown or fudge, but only saw it v quickly - at straiton retail park today.


----------



## mllev

gunsandbanjos said:


> Edinburgh is full of Mulberries! I see so many.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying our beautiful city thus far?




Yes, definitely! I've been enjoying being here so much that I haven't had the time to check tpf but I actually gave up trying to remember every Mulberry I see 

Anyway, the most recent one that caught my attention was a pinky mink OS Alexa at bus number 49 today, around noon. It was very pretty irl but looked oh so delicate! I also saw a black Bayswater in the Meadows festival (?) which kind of made me miss mine (my Mulberries are safely at home).
I also think I saw the burgundyish Polly, but it might have been wishful thinking on my part as I like that bag so much!


----------



## Plemont

The sun is shining in London and the coloured bags are emerging from their hibernation - at the tube station today were a bright yellow Holiday Bays and a coral Daria.  Lovely summery colours!


----------



## Silversun

Beautiful large Daria hobo in Oxblood by the Tower of London this afternoon.


----------



## Plemont

Have you ever done that shy nod of hello and recognition when you see somebody carrying the exact same bag as you?  

I exchanged that look today with a young lady at Bluewater today, who was, like me, carrying a large black Antony.  Hers looked brand new though - mine's got lots of gorgeous character!


----------



## Roxaholic

Oak Daria and Ant in Taunton High Street....


----------



## lauren_t

Oak Del Rey on Brighton beach


----------



## Candysroom

Southampton today: gold Bayswater , fudge Bayswater and my putty EW Bays


----------



## Sammiantha

An oak bayswater with a lovely patina near Starbucks. It was scrummy


----------



## Geddes

I apologise in advance to anyone that has one of these as its just my opinion but i saw what i think to be the ugliest Mitzy Hobo today, is it leopard print ? I had to look twice. It would be a boring world if we all liked the same things though............


----------



## Cocorose

Today was Bays Day. Three beautiful oak Bays in Selfridges, a smart black one outside, a crammed-full chocolate one on the tube and a printed one (fake?) at the station. Also an oversized Alexa in oak and a cream Mitzy hobo out and about.


----------



## Sammiantha

Geddes said:


> I apologise in advance to anyone that has one of these as its just my opinion but i saw what i think to be the ugliest Mitzy Hobo today, is it leopard print ? I had to look twice. It would be a boring world if we all liked the same things though............



Might have been the Rosie style?


----------



## Geddes

Sammiantha said:


> Might have been the Rosie style?



Def not Rosie. It was oak with black or brown slodges on and a search does show Leopard Mitzy's.


----------



## Roxaholic

Choc Ant and Daria in Taunton.....


----------



## Plemont

Geddes said:


> Def not Rosie. It was oak with black or brown slodges on and a search does show Leopard Mitzy's.



Bicester, about a year ago, had a very sad looking Leopard East-West Mitzy - every time I went in, it was still there but the price had been slightly reduced!  By the time someone took pity on it and took it home, it was a real bargain


----------



## PollyPip

Yesterday in Bluewater 'Reg Alexa in Oak' (( SNAP))  In front of me in the Starbucks que 
Saw a few Antonys and another OS Alexa in black, seen quite a few Mulberrys there  
PS  I forgot around four lovely Bays, started to lose count lol .....


----------



## Cocorose

A chocolate Brynmore on Putney Bridge and a cream Bayswater (not sure of the colour but beautiful - nearly crashed my car!) on Fulham Palace Rd.


----------



## beaver232

Costco today..., in Southampton ...foxglove tillie ( drawstring) ....awesome and bays tote ( oak) in tesco. Battered and loved but still fab! My husband even recognises them these days!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Lots of Mulbs spotted on my way into work this morning - x3 black NVT Bays, a midnight heritage Bays and my own chocolate Bays


----------



## Louliu71

Mulb fest today around London Bridge and Canary Wharf.....sure I have forgotten some but they seemed to be everywhere I turned

Few mitzy messenger, usual different colours of Bays, Anthony, SBS, large Daria hobo, black Daria satchel (my bosses) grey Daria satchel, oak Alexa, think it was a foggy grey Alexa....grey anyhow and to top it off a Willow in a pinky colour, have to say didn't float my boat as looked a bit misshapened


----------



## lauren_t

Saw an oak cookie bayswater in Maidstone yesterday


----------



## steph22

Blush Bryn and Effie hobo in Chester today.


----------



## cobaltblue

Fantastically patina'd oak Roxanne spotted in Topshop in Leamington Spa, beautiful!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw loads in Edinburgh today, an evelina, a few Alexas, a Daria, 2 bays and possibly a "duck" bag, I tried to get a better look as the girl walked past but I'm sure it was a duck!


----------



## lauren_t

Black bayswater in Tunbridge Wells this morning


----------



## Cocorose

Oversized oak Alexa at hairdressers and printed oak Bayswater driving home


----------



## elvisfan4life

Louliu71 said:


> Mulb fest today around London Bridge and Canary Wharf.....sure I have forgotten some but they seemed to be everywhere I turned
> 
> Few mitzy messenger, usual different colours of Bays, Anthony, SBS, large Daria hobo, black Daria satchel (my bosses) grey Daria satchel, oak Alexa, think it was a foggy grey Alexa....grey anyhow and to top it off a Willow in a pinky colour, have to say didn't float my boat as looked a bit misshapened



Anyone remember the big open tote with 3 postmans locks on from a few years ago...I loved that bag but never bought one and now all the ones I see look very misshapen...wonder if willow will be the same?


----------



## elvisfan4life

There must be lots of sightings from those of you at the sales...A few years ago I went up the escalator in HOF. Nottingham and OH remarked there were 6 of us in a row all carrying mulberries...like an army,on the march


----------



## Addafis

I never saw one here but I'm from germany so perhaps there are not that many ....but now people can see me carrying one


----------



## Fuzzog

An oak Mitzy messenger crossed the road in front of my car this morning............... The woman carrying it only looked about twelve - though she was probably in her twenties - everyone looks young to me these days........................


----------



## mulberryforbes

A mini Mila to n my work today  vereeeeeeee odd place to see it


----------



## lauren_t

Pink tree wrap and a deer brown Del Rey in Tunbridge Wells today


----------



## armcandy3

Old oak Euston-  Buchanan street, Glasgow today


----------



## Geddes

elvisfan4life said:


> There must be lots of sightings from those of you at the sales...A few years ago I went up the escalator in HOF. Nottingham and OH remarked there were 6 of us in a row all carrying mulberries...like an army,on the march




Saturday's we try and go to John Lewis for afternoon tea and always sit looking at the escalators and it really is like a Mulberry version of the Generation Game.....


----------



## Cocorose

Geddes said:


> Saturday's we try and go to John Lewis for afternoon tea and always sit looking at the escalators and it really is like a Mulberry version of the Generation Game.....



Baywater, Mitzy, coffee maker, Alexa,  Mitzy, cuddly toy....


----------



## Geddes

Cocorose said:


> Baywater, Mitzy, coffee maker, Alexa,  Mitzy, cuddly toy....



And not forgetting the Teasmaid


----------



## Cocorose

Geddes said:


> And not forgetting the Teasmaid



Oh yes! Do they still exist? Happy days....


----------



## Juliemvis

lots of Mulberry in wimbl***n Village again today ,lots coming into the shop i work in


----------



## lauren_t

Had a couple of Mulberries come into work yesterday, from what I can remember an Alexa, Del Rey and one lady had a lovely old printed oak M string bag (from what I can remember)


----------



## Candysroom

Still queuing to go and see Bruce Springsteen at Hampden Park. Lovely black willow just walked into Boots at Central Station with its owner


----------



## mulberryforbes

Candysroom said:


> Still queuing to go and see Bruce Springsteen at Hampden Park. Lovely black willow just walked into Boots at Central Station with its owner



omw a willow! my mil works in there I wonder if she will notice it


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Candysroom said:


> Still queuing to go and see Bruce Springsteen at Hampden Park. Lovely black willow just walked into Boots at Central Station with its owner



Jealous! I saw Springsteen about 2/3 years ago at Hampden, he was amazing


----------



## dizze

Saw someone with a beautiful croc Lily (or it could have been a Cecily, was too far away to see properly but didn't want to look a like stalker by getting closer xD) on the tube today. I'm finding it hard to resist temptation now *locks up wallet* xD


----------



## lauren_t

Lily, Antony and another M that I can't name were all at the exhibition at college tonight


----------



## Candysroom

gunsandbanjos said:


> Jealous! I saw Springsteen about 2/3 years ago at Hampden, he was amazing



He was not too shabby last night either
So busy joining in all I noticed was a choc medium Antony and of course my 
black Bayswater belt bag! No voice and shattered this morning!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Daria on the Apprentice tonight


----------



## PollyPip

Oak Bay on HS1 train    today ....


----------



## Cocorose

Lots today....a cream Bays in Putney, a vintage scotchgrain bag, a chocolate bays and a black forest postman's lock satchel on the District line, a chocolate Ledbury in Sloane Square, a slate del Rey in Knightsbridge and a beautiful deer brown Bayswater back in Putney.


----------



## Wordsworth

Oak Taylor walking through the office (well, being carried) in Edinburgh today.


----------



## handbagahholic

There seems to be a uniform where I live In the shires... Barbour coat, classic bays (oak/choc/black-croc if your feeling wild) and jeans with dubarry boots and sunnies for good measure!


----------



## dizze

Saw a beautiful petrol Bays and a silver sparkly tweed (not sure of the exact colour name) Alexa a couple of seconds later *drool*


----------



## Wordsworth

Wordsworth said:


> Oak Taylor walking through the office (well, being carried) in Edinburgh today.



Oak? What was I thinking?! I meant deer brown, of course!


----------



## s_kat

Nice small black Bryn at Waterloo today (which made me think twice about not getting one of these recently).

Bays galore as usual once I got to the City!

On the commute home, nearly got whacked in the face (by a lady getting up from her seat a little too quickly) with what looked like a printed black east west Bays.  I was too busy ducking the incoming bag to pay full attention!


----------



## farmy

Spotting a mulberry in the wild in the land down under is quite rare (I usually see LOTS of the cheaper inspired by bayswaters) I did however spy a couple of days ago what appeared to be a tan brown Alexa but I have a feeling the lady carrying it was a tourist and Alexa was on holidays!


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a black Taylor in Tunbridge Wells today


----------



## Plemont

At Braintree Shopping Village today (that's not a typo - definitely Braintree not Bicester). I WISH there was a Mulberry outlet there. But there isn't   

A couple of nice sightings though. First was a small Effie satchel, the slightly older version with the large tree. But the one that made my heart sing was a lovely choc Roxanne - and I drooled even further when the lucky lady pulled out a Darwin Oak Concertina purse. Perfect.


----------



## lauren_t

think i saw a Willow today, can't say for sure because I was having a conversation with someone and I was trying to concentrate on two things at once (even though I was being really rude trying to look at someone's bag than listening to what they were saying oops!)


----------



## Wordsworth

A few oak Bays at Champions of Tennis yesterday.


----------



## maloneyxo

Plemont said:


> At Braintree Shopping Village today (that's not a typo - definitely Braintree not Bicester). I WISH there was a Mulberry outlet there. But there isn't
> 
> A couple of nice sightings though. First was a small Effie satchel, the slightly older version with the large tree. But the one that made my heart sing was a lovely choc Roxanne - and I drooled even further when the lucky lady pulled out a Darwin Oak Concertina purse. Perfect.



That's where I work  did you come into Karen Millen?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Nipped into town to spend my Mulberry voucher and saw loads!!

Black Daria satchel in John Lewis, loads in the Mulberry store including oak Antony, the palest cookie bays - can't remember the actual colour name? 2 gorgeous oak Darwin beauties bays and ant with stunning patina.


----------



## Plemont

maloneyxo said:


> That's where I work  did you come into Karen Millen?



Oh!   Small world 

I didn't yesterday, although I normally do!


----------



## dizze

Saw loads on a ramble to Regents Street today! Two chocolate Antony, chocolate slim Brynmore, chocolate Bays (people in a Chocolate mood today!), black Daria hobo, an Alexa and Bays in what I believe was Deer Brown (light brown, biscuity colour), black regular Alexa, black Alexa camera bag. I'm sure I saw something else too but too many to remember!


----------



## Fommom

Saw a really beautiful pale pale nude coloured bayswater today at gym. Very striking!


----------



## Cocorose

Just spotted my first medium Lily in Deer Brown being taken into Wimbledon tennis, plus Bayswaters in oak and black.


----------



## steph22

Cocorose said:


> Just spotted my first medium Lily in Deer Brown being taken into Wimbledon tennis, plus Bayswaters in oak and black.


 
Enjoy Wimbledon! Get pics of Kim Sears' Willow if you can


----------



## Cocorose

steph22 said:


> Enjoy Wimbledon! Get pics of Kim Sears' Willow if you can



I wish I was there!
No, we live about a mile away, I was just diving past - don't have tickets this year


----------



## steph22

Cocorose said:


> I wish I was there!
> No, we live about a mile away, I was just diving past - don't have tickets this year


 
Oh nevermind, enjoy what you can on the TV then. I wanted to go Silverstone this weekend for the F1 GP but tickets were so expensive!


----------



## Pep1301

Gorgeous well loved oak cookie bays in Southgate.


----------



## jp23

My first mulberry sighting outside my own! A mini Alexa oak at fashion island yesterday !


----------



## Fommom

Saw my first OS alexa irl. Had no idea they were just quite so big!!!


----------



## limesmoothie

Ran into the supermarket to get milk and the woman in front of me had a well loved Oak Bays. I was cheating with my new Marc Jacobs washed leather satchel.


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a slate del rey in tunbridge wells today, really gorgeous colour! And also a really old mulberry tree canvas bowling bag kind of bag.


----------



## Ria2011

Saw a gorgeous shiny oak bryn today on my way back from work


----------



## Geddes

A not so gorgeous looking small slate Del Rey - wont say where in case its one of us !
Far too many Bayswaters in the usual black or oak. My client had her choc one today
A Sofia (only ever seen two and am starting to like)
Black Mitzy tote
Three oak Daria hobo's 

I could go on...................


----------



## Juliemvis

So many mulberries  in Wimbledon village again , it's mulberry central here


----------



## GemmaLouise

In nail salon tonight - snake alexa and mini alexa in black!


----------



## Summer sunshine

Black and Oak Bayswater, Black Alexa, Oak Lily and a gorgeous medium Deer Brown Lily..the first one I've ever seen...all spotted at Wimbledon yesterday! 

Also saw a very lovely and expensive Chanel Jumbo being casually dumped on the floor of Court One by a lady taking her seat!


----------



## dizze

Saw a gorgeous medium deer brown Lily on the overground today


----------



## Candysroom

Black Somerset small tote at Gunwharf Quays Portsmouth today


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Plum Alexa! Lady was carrying at the bus stop on my way to work. 

I nearly carried mine but ended up carrying Daria instead. Kinda wish I'd had mine too so we could have been matching lol


----------



## lauren_t

A couple of Bayswaters in Battle today


----------



## PollyPip

Oak Alexa Reg in Canterbury today, (had mine too  snap) plus a Chocolate Antony.


----------



## dizze

Loads today on Oxford and Regents Street; two chocolate Antonies, a black sily snake Bayswater, a Deer Brown Bayswater, a brown suede Lily with studs (not sure of the exact name I'm afraid), a black NVT Bayswater, a red (I don't think it was Flame) Bayswater and an Oak Daria Satchel.


----------



## Crica

Lovely Black Mulberry Anthony at Abbey Wood Station today


----------



## Cocorose

Lots in Putney - oak and chocolate Bayswaters, slate del Rey, oak Bryn, oak Daria, summer khaki Taylor.......


----------



## mulberryforbes

I spotted a nude Willow last night  outside James Street bar and grill in Belfast City Centre :thumbup:


----------



## Cocorose

mulberryforbes said:


> I spotted a nude Willow last night  outside James Street bar and grill in Belfast City Centre :thumbup:



Hope you had a great night - love that place!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Two Deer Brown Bayswaters at the Temple area in London today and a slate blue Del Rey in Birmingham.


----------



## Fommom

cocorose said:


> hope you had a great night - love that place!



+1!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Cocorose said:


> Hope you had a great night - love that place!







Fommom said:


> +1!



well im sad now that I never actually went in there! We were in a taxi on our way back from the Crumlin road goal.


----------



## steph22

Spotted in Trafford Centre tonight:
Oak Roxanne
Black Effie
Black and Deer Brown Del Rey
Printed East West Bays
Alexa black sudded tassel bag


----------



## lauren_t

Fuchsia and Black Forest Bayswaters in tunbridge wells today


----------



## scottishdoll

Quite a lot at the queen elizabeth park yesterday - some alexas, lily's, sbs, mitzy's nd willow


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw a black Alexa camera bag in a wee Italian outside my hotel in Madeira.


----------



## Bag Damzel

Seen a few tasteful ladies about with the Bayswater. And spotted a Willow the other day. Gorgeous!


----------



## steph22

Harriet satchel in Warrington yesterday.


----------



## riffraff

At a careers fair and I'm stood opposite a gorgeous oak printed bays that has developed a beautiful patina.


----------



## Plemont

Not sure if we're allowed to post paparazzi-style photos in the Mulberry sub-forums, but I've seen them elsewhere on TPF so here goes..

The bag's a snowball Mulberry with rose gold hardware, and it's lovely, but look at the gorgeous Mulberry flip-flops!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Plemont said:


> Not sure if we're allowed to post paparazzi-style photos in the Mulberry sub-forums, but I've seen them elsewhere on TPF so here goes..
> 
> The bag's a snowball Mulberry with rose gold hardware, and it's lovely, but look at the gorgeous Mulberry flip-flops!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2253207


 
Oh you Pap, you!  Lol!  Those flip-flops are gorgeous!


----------



## dizze

Saw a couple of beauties today; two Oak Bays, a Chocolate Bays, a Black Alexa, a Deer Brown Bays Clutch and two Foggy Grey Alexas.


----------



## mulberryforbes

very nice small leopard canvas messenger


----------



## steph22

Plemont said:


> Not sure if we're allowed to post paparazzi-style photos in the Mulberry sub-forums, but I've seen them elsewhere on TPF so here goes..
> 
> The bag's a snowball Mulberry with rose gold hardware, and it's lovely, but look at the gorgeous Mulberry flip-flops!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2253207



Did you say hello?


----------



## maloneyxo

Plemont said:


> Not sure if we're allowed to post paparazzi-style photos in the Mulberry sub-forums, but I've seen them elsewhere on TPF so here goes..
> 
> The bag's a snowball Mulberry with rose gold hardware, and it's lovely, but look at the gorgeous Mulberry flip-flops!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2253207



I love the flip flops!  I wonder if the 'papped' person is a tPF member and will see themselves on here


----------



## laura81

maloneyxo said:


> I love the flip flops!  I wonder if the 'papped' person is a tPF member and will see themselves on here



I love the flip flops too!

I always wonder when a I spot a bag if its a Tpf'r!


----------



## Candysroom

Oak Bays and my Oak Mitzy messenger  at Gunwharf Quays Portsmouth


----------



## mulberryforbes

laura81 said:


> I love the flip flops too!
> 
> I always wonder when a I spot a bag if its a Tpf'r!



I only ever see boring Mulberry bags round Glasgow so if I spotted something bright I would be tempted to smile and nod wondering if its you


----------



## Somersetlove

Gorgeous oak bayswater tote and large hot pink willow at Stratford station tonight


----------



## laura81

mulberryforbes said:


> I only ever see boring Mulberry bags round Glasgow so if I spotted something bright I would be tempted to smile and nod wondering if its you



If you ever do, take the risk and say hello!


----------



## dizze

mulberryforbes said:


> I only ever see boring Mulberry bags round Glasgow so if I spotted something bright I would be tempted to smile and nod wondering if its you



I only ever see core colours in London for some reason! Apart from yesterday and today that is  Today I saw an Apricot Effie Satchel (which I got quite excited about, very lovely ), a Deep Blush Bays, a Black East West Bays, an Oak Reguar Alexa and a Chocolate Antony.


----------



## Fommom

I saw an oak east west bays in poundland! When I first started looking for a mulberry, the black east west was on my list of possibles- I have no idea what I was thinking! They are lovely but waaaay to small for me! I don't travel lightly!! I carry everything!! Just in case!!!


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a black del rey & nickel whilst on lunch. So gorgeous. Customer came in with a choc printed EW bays and what looked like a Darwin purse, so so lovely.


----------



## lauren_t

Saw an oak heritage bayswater satchel at tonbridge farmer's market today


----------



## maloneyxo

Lots of Mulbs at the polo yesterday! Couple of black Daria hobos, a gorgeous nude Lily and an oak Lexi as well as my lovely oak Bays. I was most jealous of the gorgeous Chanel flap bag a lady standing near me was carrying though... If only Chanel was anywhere near within my budget!


----------



## laura81

Just spotted a lovely raspberry bays in the next sale!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

A gorgeous Emerald Bayswater on the Central Line tube today being carried by a beautiful and very very elegant lady!


----------



## Geddes

Saw my first small flame Bryn in action today. It got on the Jubilee Line at Bermondsey. Bryns owner also had a perfectly matching dress on..............


----------



## lauren_t

Black Forest Del Rey in Tunbridge Wells today and also saw a black forest tassel lily in Maidstone yesterday


----------



## laura81

I'm in a wine bar in Coventry and can currently see an oak bays sharing a bottle of wine with a flame bays!

My red onion bays is enjoying a g&t!


----------



## Cocorose

In town today, saw a battered and much-loved oak Bays, a printed black Bays, a pale-coloured postmans' lock satchel with silver hardware which was perfect in the sunshine, a black forest bays, a black forest tassel Alexa, an extremely saggy black oversized Alexa, an oak daria, a vintage Scotchgrain tote, a small chocolate congo vintage handbag, and finally a new and pristine burnt peach bays which was well-cordinated with a floral maxi and matching sandals.


----------



## lauren_t

Mum's friend had a black Del Rey with nickel hardware. so lovely and has convinced me on the style.


----------



## J.A.N.

Surprised to see an oak Mitzy Messenger in my local bank but even more surpirised and pleased to see its owner constantly eyeing up my black med lily as she stood in the queue cant blame her really.


----------



## Cocorose

Oak Lily in Wimbledon village, worn casually with a jersey sundress, perfect in the searing heat.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Just got back from running my errands and I can honestly say, it's the first time I've seen so many Mulberries in Birmingham! I saw two Oak Bayswaters at the post office, a chocolate and an oak SBS on the way to the shopping centre, a gunmental Antony and a beautiful slate blue Del Rey at the train station and then an amazing medium nude Willow carried by a very elegant lady in her late 50s or early 60s (I think!) on the train to Banbury (boyfriend lives here). I wish I look like that when I am her age! She had this very chic Jackie Kennedy style with beautiful silver hair...she was immaculate AND she seemed pretty excited when I complimented her on her bag and style!


----------



## dizze

Lots of core colours on Oxford and Bond Street today; Black and Oak Alexa, Black Daria Clutch, Oak Daria Hobo, Oak Bays, Oak and Choclate Antony and a very lovely gold leopard small Lily (not sure of the name of this one!).


----------



## laura81

Just spotted a lovely petrol bays at the estate agents, now sitting in a beer garden with hubby and can see a black Bryn, oak lily and a man with a gorgeous chocolate mulberry that I can't identify!


----------



## Plemont

I was in real danger of becoming a stalker when I saw a really lovely duck-egg blue grab bag with tan leather trim being carried around Freeport Braintree. I do love vintage Mulberry! (oh - you'd already guessed that ....    )


----------



## Candysroom

Surprising Antony in deepest Kent- dark blue! Not sure if real or fake...


----------



## PollyPip

*Does this count* :lolots:


----------



## beaver232

PollyPip said:


> *Does this count* :lolots:


Fab!!!  Love it! Put it on the other thread too ' things that remind you if mulberry'  I've got a few others to add ASAP x


----------



## beaver232

At gun wharf today, deer brown del-rey. Blak effie purse in the slug'n' lettuce


----------



## Mrsshac

Deer del-rey!!!! I want I want !!!  how did it look carried?!


----------



## maloneyxo

Plemont said:


> I was in real danger of becoming a stalker when I saw a really lovely duck-egg blue grab bag with tan leather trim being carried around Freeport Braintree. I do love vintage Mulberry! (oh - you'd already guessed that ....    )



You still didn't come and see me in Karen Millen!

I saw a beautiful raspberry Bays at work the other day... And some very battered Ants at Lovebox festival on Friday!


----------



## beaver232

Mrsshac said:


> Deer del-rey!!!! I want I want !!!  how did it look carried?!


Well actually it was under the table !!! Not a place I'd choose for her. Lush colour but quite slouchy too x


----------



## Plemont

maloneyxo said:


> You still didn't come and see me in Karen Millen!



lol - I did wander in (you had the _hottest_ shop in Braintree by the way!  Too hot for trying clothes on) but didn't quite muster up courage  to ask 'which one of you lovely ladies is maloney?

Next time I'm going, I'll be better prepared and PM you in advance


----------



## Cocorose

Mrsshac said:


> Deer del-rey!!!! I want I want !!!  how did it look carried?!



Love this bag too....it's one I keep coming back to....


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

I hardly ever see anyone carrying a Mulberry in Birmingham. Did see someone with a gorgeous pink Willow tote whilst in Worcestershire today though.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> I hardly ever see anyone carrying a Mulberry in Birmingham. Did see someone with a gorgeous pink Willow tote whilst in Worcestershire today though.


 
Really? I saw 5 people carrying Mulberry bags the other day!! It's not a frequent sight but sometimes I do see them around the city centre.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

MaryBagaholic said:


> Really? I saw 5 people carrying Mulberry bags the other day!! It's not a frequent sight but sometimes I do see them around the city centre.



I'll definitely have to be more observant when I'm out and about!


----------



## qookymonster

Spotted! Lavender grey exotic birdie bays on the bus.


----------



## lauren_t

black forest dorset tote in maidstone today


----------



## KELTYGIRL

I am just back from California (LA,San Diego and Vegas) and did not spot one Mulberry at all! americans seem to love LV and Coach though.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Small blush Bryn at New Street station in Birmingham today.


----------



## lauren_t

OS Del Rey in Tunbridge Wells today


----------



## MaryBagaholic

lauren_t said:


> OS Del Rey in Tunbridge Wells today


 
By OS you mean the regular one or the one that could easily be used as luggage? If by OS you mean the latter, can you please tell me how it looked out of interest? It seemed massive in the pictures, I can only think it may look even bigger irl.


----------



## lauren_t

MaryBagaholic said:


> By OS you mean the regular one or the one that could easily be used as luggage? If by OS you mean the latter, can you please tell me how it looked out of interest? It seemed massive in the pictures, I can only think it may look even bigger irl.



it was the oversize luggage version and it did look really big, like unnecessarily big. it overwhelmed the girl that was carrying it.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

lauren_t said:


> it was the oversize luggage version and it did look really big, like unnecessarily big. it overwhelmed the girl that was carrying it.


 
I think my 15-year-old brother would fit in there!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Glasgow City Centre was a M hot spot today I spotted a  small Anthony oak & black, 2 large oak Anthony's, oak Bays, black croc printt Bays and I am not sure if it exsits but from behind it looked like os black forest lexi.


----------



## Luwhee

Lots of mulberries in the chiswick park business park but saw my first flame bryn there today!


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Chocolate Bays in Spudulike in Dundee today


----------



## K-Mac

mulberryforbes said:


> Glasgow City Centre was a M hot spot today I spotted a  small Anthony oak & black, 2 large oak Anthony's, oak Bays, black croc printt Bays and I am not sure if it exsits but from behind it looked like os black forest lexi.


I was in glasgow city centre today with my flame bryn!

Wasn't lucky enough to see as many lovely mulberrys as you though.


----------



## Pep1301

Coral Daria satchel at Sandown race course. Very pretty summery shade.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oak printed bays (stunning) and oak mitzy in apple store Cabot circus.


----------



## xEleanor

Oak bays on brighton pier! X


----------



## monkeysmum

Gorgeous Nude willow in Carluccio's Liverpool


----------



## Luwhee

Very pretty deer brown lily with a lovely patina on the district line.


----------



## madmadmo

A very nicely dressed lady carrying a oak Alexa this morning and a oak printed Bayswater while food shopping later on.


----------



## Cazzie1961

Blue del rey going up the escalator at  M42 Welcome Break services!


----------



## dizze

So many today! Oak, Chocolate and Black Alexa, Chocolate Brynmore, Chocolate and Black Antonies, Black Nickel Del Rey, Oak Bayswater, Blush Bayswater, Burnt Peach Bayswater Clutch and Black East West Bayswater.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Not sure if it was a medium, or a large black Lily I saw yesterday, at Chesterfield Train Station.  Looked lovely!


----------



## PollyPip

Bay in Oak, and a large (well loved and lovely) oak Antony in Canterbury yesterday


----------



## mulberryforbes

i spotted gorgeous oak bays tote in Bishopbriggs today really lovely blonde lady owner.


----------



## Bag_lady66

Spotted a grey Lily & an oak Alexa today at Meadowhall shopping centre


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lovely oak Roxanne in asda tonight.


----------



## vintagehearts

Bag_lady66 said:


> Spotted a grey Lily & an oak Alexa today at Meadowhall shopping centre



Ooh the oak Alexa could have been me, mine accompanied me to Meadowhall today!


----------



## Bag_lady66

Oo that would be cool if it was you. I'm pretty sure I saw the Alexa in River Island  x


----------



## herewegoround

I never see mulberry in my home town  I have to go on special trips to York, Leeds or Helmsley to spot them!! Saw the most dreadful fake Daria clutch yesterday in an outfit store, but that doesn't count! Why would anyone be convinced that a mulberry would be made out of pleather?!!


----------



## lauramegan

Oh god I saw the most disgusting white fake willow when getting my nails done. It was horrid !! 
I see lots of bays in Exeter..not many of the other styles though  sadly !


----------



## Lady Farquar

Seen at Prescott Vintage Hill Climb at the weekend:-

- Black Alexa Camera Bag (cheating, as was my friend's!)
- Oak large Ant
- Oak Mitzy Tote
- Bonnie (very nice!)
- Petrol Bryn (even more lovely!)


----------



## mulberryforbes

Rosie being used as a baby bag over a pram at Haven in Ayr yesterday :thumbup: smart mummy


----------



## wee drop o bush

I saw a green Mitzy Hobo recently, very nice 
Also several Bayswaters. They still seem to be the most popular here.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

A fabulous black Roxanne today on the train from Birmingham to London!


----------



## Candysroom

mulberryforbes said:


> Rosie being used as a baby bag over a pram at Haven in Ayr yesterday :thumbup: smart mummy



Well done that mother!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Black Mitzy Hobo and black Bayswater around 07:30 at Euston today


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a Mabel at The Vineyard restaurant in Lamberhurst on Sunday, the owner and I gave each other the Mulberry nod haha


----------



## Loopylou157

I had a client in this morning who had a gorgeous rouge noir Mitzy Hobo and a dark blush french purse. Both were lovely


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Loopylou157 said:


> I had a client in this morning who had a gorgeous rouge noir Mitzy Hobo and a dark blush french purse. Both were lovely


 
Purple is my favourite colour! I have shirts, T-shirts and sweaters in every possible hue! I wish I could find a brand new or a well used Mitzy in rouge noir!


----------



## Loopylou157

MaryBagaholic said:


> Purple is my favourite colour! I have shirts, T-shirts and sweaters in every possible hue! I wish I could find a brand new or a well used Mitzy in rouge noir!



I have to say its not a bag I had ever considered but it looked great on this lady  Purple is one if my favourite colours.


----------



## Beautycrazy

2 Ugly fake daria hobos in Essex! Why oh why


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Beautycrazy said:


> 2 Ugly fake daria hobos in Essex! Why oh why


 
I never really got what's the point of buying an awful copy of a designer bag. You either get the real thing or not. Period.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw a drizzle grey Daria satchel at bus stop and then on bus today, wasn't 100% sure it was genuine though - lady had the flap folded back against herself so couldn't see the plaque and the strap had loads of threads coming out like the inking had gone? Never seen that before, wouldn't be happy if it was mine.


----------



## Kopisusu

Beautiful Deer Brown Medium Lily at the Pleasance at The Edinburgh Fringe.


----------



## Beautycrazy

MaryBagaholic said:


> I never really got what's the point of buying an awful copy of a designer bag. You either get the real thing or not. Period.



Exactly, a lot of the more "high end fakes" for around £100 + it's just not worth it! I think even non mulberry addicts can spot they are fake.


----------



## Beautycrazy

Saw a really nice choc bays flap shoved inside on the floor on the train today


----------



## wee drop o bush

Beautycrazy said:


> Exactly, a lot of the more "high end fakes" for around £100 + it's just not worth it! I think even non mulberry addicts can spot they are fake.



I was sitting in a waiting room beside a woman with a fake Bayswater, she saw my Lily and asked if I got it on Holiday in Turkey. I said that no I had gotten it in a Mulberry store, she then went on to tell me how she had paid 250 for hers and how much she liked it, had told all her friends about the _shop_ in Turkey blah blah blah. 
It was on the tip of my tongue to say that no I didn't fund criminal gangs who likely peddled drugs, pornography and ran human trafficking for the sex slave trade   
I just said that I didn't ever buy fake goods and thankfully I was called soon after.


----------



## Beautycrazy

wee drop o bush said:


> I was sitting in a waiting room beside a woman with a fake Bayswater, she saw my Lily and asked if I got it on Holiday in Turkey. I said that no I had gotten it in a Mulberry store, she then went on to tell me how she had paid 250 for hers and how much she liked it, had told all her friends about the _shop_ in Turkey blah blah blah.
> It was on the tip of my tongue to say that no I didn't fund criminal gangs who likely peddled drugs, pornography and ran human trafficking for the sex slave trade
> I just said that I didn't ever buy fake goods and thankfully I was called soon after.



Shocking!!!! Seen people on YouTube bragging about their fake bags from turkey and Dubai, mulberry need to try combat this! So awful and so true re funding illegal behaviours.


----------



## wee drop o bush

The daft thing is that the woman kept saying "how her expensive 'copy' was such good quality, not like the cheap knockoffs"


----------



## Mrsshac

Saw a beige east-west Effie hobo today (never really liked the look of before, but lovely IRL!!) and a hot pink mini-mabel (carried by what looked like a 15 yr old?!) in York today...


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

wee drop o bush said:


> The daft thing is that the woman kept saying "how her expensive 'copy' was such good quality, not like the cheap knockoffs"


 
& weren't we saying on another thread how we had 'blonde moments' lol!! My 'moments' seem quite intelligent now!! Some people huh!


----------



## Fommom

I saw the most beautiful silky snake bayswater in what I think was midnight at the gym today.  It was really lovely!


----------



## Candysroom

Mushroom Bays in West Quay Southampton- not seen one IRL before


----------



## ml11afk

Just saw a Mulberry pink Lily carried by a woman in a black business suit near Blackfriars station, it was a really nice pop of colour!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I saw an NVT Mulberry satchel today from before I became aware of the brand (before 2009) so I don't know which model it was. 
But I recognised it as Mulberry due to the round tag on the exterior of the bag. It was very smart


----------



## Bine

wee drop o bush said:


> I was sitting in a waiting room beside a woman with a fake Bayswater, she saw my Lily and asked if I got it on Holiday in Turkey. I said that no I had gotten it in a Mulberry store, she then went on to tell me how she had paid 250 for hers and how much she liked it, had told all her friends about the _shop_ in Turkey blah blah blah.
> It was on the tip of my tongue to say that no I didn't fund criminal gangs who likely peddled drugs, pornography and ran human trafficking for the sex slave trade
> I just said that I didn't ever buy fake goods and thankfully I was called soon after.



Here is a fake from Turkey.The seller writes that the leather is so soft and very good finished http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...che-leder-w-neu/135406205-156-2737?ref=search


----------



## mulberryforbes

i cant believe how many fakes are around  I spotted 4/5 at Haven last weekend and 2 near my work yesterday the bayswater took quite a long stare to determine it was a fake :thumbdown:


----------



## laura81

Just had a multiple spot in the hairdressers! One Of the male stylists had an oak brynmore, a very glamourous lady in her 70's next to me had a black nickel willow and another customer had a oak bays!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

laura81 said:


> Just had a multiple spot in the hairdressers! One Of the male stylists had an oak brynmore, a very glamourous lady in her 70's next to me had a black nickel willow and another customer had a oak bays!


 
That sounds nice!


----------



## CPrincessUK

MaryBagaholic said:


> That sounds nice!


I agree.
Willow has grown on me!


----------



## laura81

CPrincessUK said:


> I agree.
> Willow has grown on me!



It was gorgeous, we had a nice chat about mulberry!

As much as I love it, I don't think the willow would work for me!


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:


> It was gorgeous, we had a nice chat about mulberry!
> 
> As much as I love it, I don't think the willow would work for me!



It wouldn't work for me either in the long term. Not sure whether it will become a classic and it has an open top.  But if I had cash to splash I would probably get one (black/nickel or Oxblood or the pheasant green).


----------



## Louliu71

Along with the usual Bays/Alexa and Mitzys, I saw a gorgeous  small willow in either very dark navy or black, not very knowledgeable but it had smooth leather and looked like Ostrich. Also a few Effie satchels in black and Oak.

I have seen many fakes this week, one was based on an Effie EandW but with a Daria plaque on it.......looks like Turkey has been a very popular destination this year!


----------



## Beautycrazy

Black alexa in primark !!!!!! Couldn't believe it.
2 more fakes- brown bayswater with a very dodgy shaped post mans lock, then a tote that looked like Taylor but had round daria plaque ! girl looked so happy with her hybrid, most odd.


----------



## laura81

I saw a horrendous fake today too - a really smartly dressed girl with what looked like one of the Zara bucket bags, but really, really plastic fake leather with a massive Daria plaque!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

I think the fake wave is spreading! I saw the most appalling fake Willow today. It was horrible horrible horrible!! If you don't afford a designer bag just don't buy one that can't even remotely compare to the real thing but for the shape!


----------



## lauren_t

saw an oak Mitzy hobo in Tenterden today


----------



## Cupcake2008

MaryBagaholic said:


> I think the fake wave is spreading! I saw the most appalling fake Willow today. It was horrible horrible horrible!! If you don't afford a designer bag just don't buy one that can't even remotely compare to the real thing but for the shape!



It could be people coming back from holidays with their fakes!!  I saw some ridiculous Chloe fakes on holiday - so tacky!!


----------



## laura81

Cupcake2008 said:


> It could be people coming back from holidays with their fakes!!  I saw some ridiculous Chloe fakes on holiday - so tacky!!



What I don't and will never understand, is people who spend a lot of money on a fake.  I had a client a few years ago who paid over £200 for a fake miu miu!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

laura81 said:


> What I don't and will never understand, is people who spend a lot of money on a fake.  I had a client a few years ago who paid over £200 for a fake miu miu!


 
WHAT?? Why would she spend £200 on a fake miu miu?? 

There are some fabulous brands like Radley and Fossil that have some really beautiful leather bags for £200 and less. Why would you spend so much money on a fake? At least was it a 'good' fake or did it look plastic?


----------



## lauren_t

Saw three bayswaters in Tunbridge Wells today, one Oak Cookie, Oak and a black.


----------



## Fommom

laura81 said:


> What I don't and will never understand, is people who spend a lot of money on a fake.  I had a client a few years ago who paid over £200 for a fake miu miu!



I know someone who was in china recently. The salesperson came to the hotel, she chose the leather and the style of bag and three days later an "oak bayswater" was delivered to the hotel-for £200! Last time i was talking to her she said that she hasn't used it yet as its "too special" and she's scared of "destroying it"! I REALLY struggle with that?? For £200 she could have had 4 or 5 nice high st bags that she wouldn't have worried about or a real Michael kors/Vivienne Westwood type bag?! Or the "down payment" on a real bayswater!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

MaryBagaholic said:


> WHAT?? Why would she spend £200 on a fake miu miu??
> 
> There are some fabulous brands like Radley and Fossil that have some really beautiful leather bags for £200 and less. Why would you spend so much money on a fake? At least was it a 'good' fake or did it look plastic?



Very true, I have bought 6 Radleys over the past 8 years and they are really great bags. They were the brand that really made me appreciate the benefits of buying quality leather (as opposed to bags out of high street chains)
Once I discovered Mulberry though I stopped buying them to save up for those


----------



## MaryBagaholic

wee drop o bush said:


> Very true, I have bought 6 Radleys over the past 8 years and they are really great bags. They were the brand that really made me appreciate the benefits of buying quality leather (as opposed to bags out of high street chains)
> Once I discovered Mulberry though I stopped buying them to save up for those


 
I have one Radley bag and used to have one Fossil bag from their new vintage collection that I terribly regret selling in May, and they are/were both just fabulous. The leather is really really nice and hardwearing. To be honest, I was quite disappointed though when I recently visited both Radley and Fossil shops in Birmingham. Some of the bags of both brands really felt like plastic and the price tags were around £200.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I think Radley designers have went off the boil a bit tbh, I haven't been tempted by any of their range since 2011. I'm going to the cinema now, I'll keep a beady eye out for any Mulberrys


----------



## MaryBagaholic

wee drop o bush said:


> I think Radley designers have went off the boil a bit tbh, I haven't been tempted by any of their range since 2011. I'm going to the cinema now, I'll keep a beady eye out for any Mulberrys


 
I liked the ones Laura Bailey designed, but thought their price was quite high for Radley bags.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lots today in my local shopping centre.
Gorgeous oak daria, oak Bayswaters and east west bays, mitzy hobo and my regular lily.
Also saw what looked like a daria clutch with a strap. It was quite far away (I was in a restaurant looking down) so not sure whether fake or real!


----------



## mulberryforbes

CPrincessUK said:


> Also saw what looked like a daria clutch with a strap. It was quite far away (I was in a restaurant looking down) so not sure whether fake or real!



that's the one I keep seeing?????


----------



## Fommom

And me! In Spain I saw a woman with a navy daria clutch with a strap. She was English -a Liverpool accent I think- but I didn't much fancy asking her if it was fake or real!! She was VERY smartly dressed. Especially since we were at a karting track! (she didn't race!! Neither did I though-& I wasn't smartly dressed!!)


----------



## steph22

Gorgeous white Alexa hobo in Manchester today.


----------



## CPrincessUK

mulberryforbes said:


> that's the one I keep seeing?????





Fommom said:


> And me! In Spain I saw a woman with a navy daria clutch with a strap. She was English -a Liverpool accent I think- but I didn't much fancy asking her if it was fake or real!! She was VERY smartly dressed. Especially since we were at a karting track! (she didn't race!! Neither did I though-& I wasn't smartly dressed!!)



Hmm ladies we need an expert to get to the bottom of this mystery.
I know there was a smaller sized daria satchel and a daria tote bag but don't know about this clutch daria with strap.....


----------



## mulberryforbes

CPrincessUK said:


> Hmm ladies we need an expert to get to the bottom of this mystery.
> I know there was a smaller sized daria satchel and a daria tote bag but don't know about this clutch daria with strap.....



over the summer i have spotted it in white and orange both on the same day at the 12th July parade, grey and white at the weekend in Haven holiday park and in purple and black around town?  I posted about it in the identify this M thread but never got a reply.


----------



## lauren_t

Saw an Evelina, Somerset Tote and a black Willow today at Tonbridge market


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oak bays at village pub


----------



## Cupcake2008

The Vodafone tv advert with the bees - the girlie bee (the "hot new neighbour") is carrying a bag that looks suspiciously like a red bayswater!!!!  Ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## lauramegan

mulberryforbes said:


> over the summer i have spotted it in white and orange both on the same day at the 12th July parade, grey and white at the weekend in Haven holiday park and in purple and black around town?  I posted about it in the identify this M thread but never got a reply.



Is it one of these ladies ...
	

		
			
		

		
	




A daria iPhone holder with strap x


----------



## Ria2011

I saw tons yesterday around Canary Wharf - Deer brown small del rey, black mini alexa, deer brown quilted alexa, oak mitzy, black SBS whilst carrying round my plaster pink lexie


----------



## herewegoround

Lots of oak bays in York yesterday. A watermelon Alexa clutch. Plenty of bizarre fakes that didn't resemble any mulberry bags but had daria style plaques on them! I was a bit disappointed by the lack of mulbs actually, i was hoping to see a few more!


----------



## steph22

herewegoround said:


> Lots of oak bays in York yesterday. A watermelon Alexa clutch. Plenty of bizarre fakes that didn't resemble any mulberry bags but had daria style plaques on them! I was a bit disappointed by the lack of mulbs actually, i was hoping to see a few more!



I think Daria is a popular faked bag! Don't know what is it about it but there are plenty of variations of the plaque.


----------



## mulberryforbes

lauramegan said:


> Is it one of these ladies ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2291271
> 
> 
> A daria iPhone holder with strap x





no much bigger and less structure,  more like the fold over clutch


----------



## lauramegan

mulberryforbes said:


> no much bigger and less structure,  more like the fold over clutch



Hmmmm will keep searching.. How weird!!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> I saw tons yesterday around Canary Wharf - Deer brown small del rey, black mini alexa, deer brown quilted alexa, oak mitzy, black SBS whilst carrying round my plaster pink lexie



I worked from home yesterday (work in the Wharf) otherwise I may have spotted you!


----------



## KELTYGIRL

While I was strolling around Edinburgh today, With my Mitzy Hobo, I spotted Bays x 2 and a mitzy tote.


----------



## scottishdoll

mulberryforbes said:


> no much bigger and less structure,  more like the fold over clutch



Are they like this one?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261262395162

I like the style but havent seen anything like it before


----------



## mulberryforbes

scottishdoll said:


> Are they like this one?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261262395162
> 
> I like the style but havent seen anything like it before



yes and yuck


----------



## Appaloosalover

Cupcake2008 said:


> The Vodafone tv advert with the bees - the girlie bee (the "hot new neighbour") is carrying a bag that looks suspiciously like a red bayswater!!!!  Ha ha ha!!!!



Omg I noticed that and then thought, jeez I'm too obsessed with handbags, glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Beautycrazy

Appaloosalover said:


> Omg I noticed that and then thought, jeez I'm too obsessed with handbags, glad I'm not the only one!



Same!


----------



## Beautycrazy

mulberryforbes said:


> yes and yuck



LOL!!!! Been seeing lots too


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Oak Bayswater and large black Antony today in Birmingham


----------



## Appaloosalover

I saw a willow yesterday! It was the first time I have seen one out and about rather than just in the shop. It was in the cliffords tower car park in york and it was beautiful!


----------



## Plemont

At St Michael's Mount in Cornwall, and all the Mulberrys in sight are of the 'old, much loved and all the better for it' type, particularly a gorgeous old Roxy

I thought of uploading a Mulberry pic, but the view is lovelier than any handbag (sorry!)


----------



## Cupcake2008

Appaloosalover said:


> Omg I noticed that and then thought, jeez I'm too obsessed with handbags, glad I'm not the only one!



Too obsessed?!  Lol - that's why we're all on here!


----------



## Geddes

On the Circle Line last night (in the section of four seats opposite each other) there was one oak bays, one choc bays and one printed choc and my Mitzy. I sometimes have doubts about having sold my Bays but when this happens it makes me feel like i did the right thing as this is a regular occurance.


----------



## Beautycrazy

Squashed red bayswater, deer brown bayswater, then same woman carrying a fake black willow and fake nude bayswater which had the weirdest drop bottom.

Also there is an advert on the tube saying identify these brands to win a prize far left pic shows a brass disk and what looks like part of an oak


----------



## laura81

I'm pretty sure I just spotted a new red double zipped bays on the 6pm news report from Euston station!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just saw a group of 3 ladies, grass green lily, leopard clipper and a limited edition oak bays with the coloured enamel plaque on rose st in Edinburgh


----------



## Mrsshac

saw 3 oak Bays in Leeds on Tues...all carried by very different heights/body types but each lady looked stunning which just proves the versatility of the bag


----------



## PollyPip

Saw a lovely reg size Alexa , two bays, and a large well loved oak Antony at Bluewater this morning ..  
  Great place to sit with a coffee and bag spot


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Exciting moments at the hospital; I saw an oak Antony and a black Effie satchel.


----------



## laura81

Saw a lovely choc east west bays in Livingston today.


----------



## lauren_t

LOADS at work today. Black Taylor, Black small Bryn, Oak Bayswater Tote also loads of purses and accessories. 

Yesterday I had a burnt peach Bayswater, black Alexa and loads of accessories as well.


----------



## monkeysmum

Lovely oak alexa in marks and spencer in Liverpool today


----------



## gunsandbanjos

2 oak Alexas and a black Knightsbridge today in town.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

And a purple patent bays.


----------



## lauren_t

Choc printed bayswater, ss alexa, lots of purses too.


----------



## Mrsshac

Saw a horribly mistreated and unloved Mitzy tote today  makes me feel like you should have to sign something when you buy, to say you won't abuse lovely bags!!!


----------



## lulu09

Stunning ink silky snake bays in John Lewis Milton Keynes..... The lady said she'd (yes I engaged in conversation) owned it for 6 months and used it every day. It was in perfect condition with no lifted scales and she hasn't even treated it with anything.... Bought half price in the sale too.


----------



## Juliemvis

Red patent bays on the Vodaphone  advert , the lady bee is carrying it , has anyone seen it


----------



## laura81

Juliemvis said:


> Red patent bays on the Vodaphone  advert , the lady bee is carrying it , has anyone seen it



Yes!  I noticed that last week, who knew bees had such good taste!


----------



## dizze

Oak and Chocolate Antony, Chocolate SBS and an Aubergine Bayswater Shoulder. Was my first time seeing the Bays Shoulder in real life, I have to say I was disappointed (although I was prepared to be anyway), it looked very dull, very plain and was not a nice colour at all (seemed darker on the shoulder compared to the normal Bays)!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Juliemvis said:


> Red patent bays on the Vodaphone  advert , the lady bee is carrying it , has anyone seen it


 
Yes, I saw that and mentioned it a couple of weeks ago!  I got so excited when I saw it - lol!


----------



## Cupcake2008

dizze said:


> Oak and Chocolate Antony, Chocolate SBS and an Aubergine Bayswater Shoulder. Was my first time seeing the Bays Shoulder in real life, I have to say I was disappointed (although I was prepared to be anyway), it looked very dull, very plain and was not a nice colour at all (seemed darker on the shoulder compared to the normal Bays)!


 
Yep, I saw the Bayswater shoulder today as well and completely agree with you - it was quite dull


----------



## herewegoround

I was spoilt during my trip to harewood house yesterday and saw two daria satchels, a black Alexa and a trout. Makes a change for me to see mulbs out and about and my dh thought I was nutty when I started actively trying to spot them!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Pistachio lily in Brick Lane and a battered dark blush (or very similar colour) bays at the O2.


----------



## Ria2011

Red onion bays, graphite EW bays, graphite bay & oak bella hobo in canary wharf yesterday


----------



## rosiejane1688

Hello, could someone advise me on the best place to post information on a stolen Mulberry Bayswater please? Many thanks. Rosie


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw a fair few when in town yesterday, some unusual ones too.

Saw an inky patent bays near the mulberry shop, a berry cream woven Alexa on George street and an oak cookie bays on princes street. Plus the usual assortment of Lexies, Bays and fakes!


----------



## laura81

Spotted a couple of oak Bays in Glasgow this morning & a black lily at the hospital earlier - me and the owner shared the 'mulberry nod'.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just remembered I saw a well loved oak tooled bays on my way to the hospital this morning.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Couple of Antonys (blueberry & graphite) and unfortunately a couple of fake ones too, a lovely oak Seth and an oak Somerset (the larger, tote style) - all seen over the last few days at Llandudno


----------



## Louliu71

I think my brain only registers fake Daria's or anything Effie, 2 lovely black hobo Effies both in Boots at the same time. An oversized Alexa, first one IRL and not as big as I was expecting.No real Darias today


----------



## Candysroom

In Southampton Sainsburys today 2 smart ladies: one with a monochrome Prada the other an oak Antony


----------



## Slowhand

Mum with E / W  Oak Bays and daughter with oak SBS  in Waitrose - just after  I had seen a taupe coloured  Birkin  .


----------



## mulberryforbes

oak bays n byers rd at lunch time today

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luwhee

Sitting opposite a very bad fake of a black alexa. Yuk


----------



## wee drop o bush

A fake Cosmic Blue Double Zip with a Daria plaque


----------



## Lady Farquar

Seen at Chatsworth Country Fair yesterday

Oak Ant & large Ant
Oak A4 Roxy Tote
Oak? some size of Taylor
What I think was a Bays WOC (bit far away at the time)
Black Bonnie
Graphite EW Bays
a gorgeous choccy Martha (1st one IRL - looked in fab condition)

Think that was about it!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Holland village Singapore emerald small willow


----------



## Lady Farquar

Today's Chatsworth collection:-

At least 3 regular oak Ants & a large one
Black & Choc regular Ants (1 of each)
Oak & Black Mitzy Messengers ("""")
Black Bryn
Oak Bryn
Choc & Oak Alana


----------



## K-Mac

Lots of mulberry goodies in glasgow city centre today!
I saw an oak bayswater and pistachio bayswater carried by two women together. And then there was an east west bayswater and then an oak Alexa just after. 
I had flame bryn out for the day


----------



## Mayfly285

The very first bag I saw, upon arriving in London on Wednesday, was a very well-loved oak Bayswater worn on the shoulder of a stylish young lady.  My girls and I had great fun Mulb-spotting in the capital; a few more Bayswaters, including another oak, a printed oak and a vibrant fuchsia; large oak Anthony; oversized Alexa; oak Roxanne tote(?) in the Brompton Road Mulberry store - the lady carrying it wasn't sure, neither was I! - and a choc EW Bayswater.  Oak was definitely the order of the day!

Doesn't really count, but LOADS of new season Mulbs sighted in the stores in Covent Garden and Brompton Road!  Oddly, it felt like being in an adult sweet shop; I felt overwhelmed and lost my appetite!!


----------



## Cocorose

Have spent most of the weekend in town and spotted lots of oak Bayswaters in Coventry Garden and Mayfair, plus a lovely sale Bays, some oak Lexie's and an oak Anthony, an oak Roxanne, and my own black nickel Lily....seems that oak is the most popular colour in the sunshine and the Bays and Lexie's are still the top two bags in London.


----------



## Cocorose

Oh and almost forgot a stunning small flame Bryn minus it's strap worn as an evening bag at Brasserie Zedel!


----------



## laura81

I saw a poor, beaten up oak Bays in TGI Fridays today.  It was stained, crumpled, scratched - I wanted to cry!


----------



## dizze

Lots today; Midnight Blue Bays, Oxblood Willow, Mustard Yellow Mini Taylor (not sure of the proper colour name!), Croc Print Cecily Tote, Fuschia (?) Annie type bag (not sure of the exact name of this one either), lots of Oak Bays, Oak Alexa and several Oak and Chocolate Antonies.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

A beautiful oak Roxanne and a large chocolate brown Alexa.


----------



## lauren_t

Black large Lily at work today


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Best friend's birthday today, she's travelling to Scotland tomorrow morning so we had to celebrate early. Just came back from the pub where we saw two oak Bayswaters, a black Alexa, an oak Anthony, an oak Roxanne and a mini slate Del Rey and we are planning on carrying on drinking some wine and watching a movie. Any suggestions???


----------



## laura81

MaryBagaholic said:


> Best friend's birthday today, she's travelling to Scotland tomorrow morning so we had to celebrate early. Just came back from the pub where we saw two oak Bayswaters, a black Alexa, an oak Anthony, an oak Roxanne and a mini slate Del Rey and we are planning on carrying on drinking some wine and watching a movie. Any suggestions???



I'd highly recommend Magic Mike!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

laura81 said:


> I'd highly recommend Magic Mike!


 
It definitely seems "interesting". 

Thanks for the tip Laura!


----------



## laura81

laura81 said:


> I'd highly recommend Magic Mike!



Of course, my recommendation is based purely on the script...


----------



## Wordsworth

Black Del Ray spotted outside Jenners in Edinburgh today.


----------



## Mayfly285

laura81 said:


> I saw a poor, beaten up oak Bays in TGI Fridays today.  It was stained, crumpled, scratched - I wanted to cry!


 
You should have initiated a bag rescue and adopted the poor thing ...!


----------



## Maria02

Mayfly285 said:


> You should have initiated a bag rescue and adopted the poor thing ...!



Haha, I think so too. We should all do that if we see bags that are treated badly!


----------



## JeniA

Ooh just saw a flame bryn! Looked fab. 

There's quite a few mulberry's in my village, think I need to have a proper mulberry spotting afternoon


----------



## monkeysmum

I saw a bays, daria and lovely well worn all squishy alexia in Liverpool One yesterday, all oak


----------



## eye.spy87

I saw a hideous fake Printed Oak Bayswater yesterday in the Mulberry shop at Cheshire Oaks. Do people have no shame?!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Large chocolate brown Antony at my GP today.


----------



## Senzafine_

eye.spy87 said:


> I saw a hideous fake Printed Oak Bayswater yesterday in the Mulberry shop at Cheshire Oaks. Do people have no shame?!



Wow! That is a whole new level of obnoxious.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

A raspberry Alexa at IKEA in Wednesbury! Currently moving towards the kitchen section


----------



## PollyPip

MaryBagaholic said:


> A raspberry Alexa at IKEA in Wednesbury! Currently moving towards the kitchen section


 
That tickled me  :lolots:


----------



## MaryBagaholic

PollyPip said:


> That tickled me  :lolots:


 
Oh, and then she teamed up with a Valentine one!!! 

I've never seen so modern Alexas in Birmingham. They were carried by two foreign students so I guess they are here shopping for their student flats! New academic year begins in 20 days!


----------



## Louliu71

If mulberry opened a shop in canary wharf it would be amazing as so many people carry them there, i bet it would be one of their busiest stores.Two del reys in Waitrose, black and think deer brown. Plenty of bays, mini foggy grey Alexa, more lilac than grey. 

Oxbridge Daria  hobo, large black hobo Daria. 

What shocked me was seeing 3 fake Darias in my building........yuk


----------



## dizze

Saw a couple of styles I didn't recognise today, I think one was a chocolate Belle and another was an Oak Somerset tote but not 100% sure. Also saw an Oak SBS, a fake Tooled Oak Bays and a rather squashy Deer Brown Del Rey.


----------



## lauren_t

saw an oak lily yesterday!


----------



## Thellie

Yesterday having lunch in Harrogate, I spotted sitting opposite two ladies, mother and daughter I think.  One had an Oak Bayswater and the other an Oak Bayswater tote.  A very stylish pair.


----------



## lauren_t

Chocolate Bayswater today!


----------



## Candysroom

Putty EW Bays today  - it's one of my Summer bags so it may be its last outing for the year !


----------



## lauren_t

So far today, black bays tote, bayswaters in oak, chocolate and black, travel day bag, mini alexa, a bashed up conker alexa, oak and chocolate Antony's, and a patent black flowery bayswater


----------



## Luwhee

Saw a beautiful cream coloured alexa clutch in m and s now I want one!


----------



## Candysroom

Oak Somerset tote in Ringwood


----------



## bellaCoco

if you go on the tube in London, they are everywhere  !!! Dunno when this happened that Mulberry became the fav bag of Londoner fashionistas..


----------



## Louliu71

bellaCoco said:


> if you go on the tube in London, they are everywhere  !!! Dunno when this happened that Mulberry became the fav bag of Londoner fashionistas..



I thinks it's bacause our brains have been conditioned to spot only Mulberrys as that's all I mainly see around London Bridge and Canary Wharf. Oh I do see the occasional MK or Chloe or Prada


----------



## laura81

I saw a very classy looking lady on the train earlier with a snowball bays (I think that's what it was called - lovely pale and shimmery!)

Also spotted numerous oak and black bays and Lexy's in Edinburgh!


----------



## Plemont

A _fabulous_ pink vintage backpack wandering round Freeport Braintree.  Not congo, more a sort of crocodile effect.  My kind of bag!  

The lady was browsing in the Radley shop, and it was all I could do not to say to her 'you don't want any of those bags... yours is MUCH nicer...'


----------



## blivlien

During my lunchtime I saw a chestnut or deer brown bays, conker alexa, black roxy, and a black alexa around Covent Garden.

There's always lots of Mulberries around here! Over the last couple of weeks I've also seen a white spaz bays, pink spongy patent bays, black taylor and more.


----------



## J.A.N.

While dropping my BIL to the bank i managed to spot a smartly dressed elderly lady with an oak bays tote in fab cond. My son saw it too lol.


----------



## steph22

A couple of Effie's in Trafford Centre today.


----------



## Candysroom

In Southampton passing the hairdressers were I sat covered in smelly grey covering goo:
khaki Bays, oak Alexa and an oak Bays and my watermelon Sofia!


----------



## gracie90

One of the doctors at work was carrying a really awful fake black Bays today - the inside and flap was lined with this horrible shiny polyester material


----------



## laura81

I spotted a really beat up choc bays on the train today and a beautiful small del rey in deer brown which was getting SOAKED on George street in Edinburgh today!


----------



## MsSJones

laura81 said:


> I spotted a really beat up choc bays on the train today and a beautiful small del rey in deer brown which was getting *SOAKED* on George street in Edinburgh today!


 
Oh nooooooo...

I'd rather get soaked than let me bag do! 

Whenever I am caught in the rain with one of my Mulberries, the bag is the first thing that's going under the umbrella!!


----------



## laura81

MsSJones said:


> Oh nooooooo...
> 
> I'd rather get soaked than let me bag do!
> 
> Whenever I am caught in the rain with one of my Mulberries, the bag is the first thing that's going under the umbrella!!



I know, she didn't even have an umbrella!  I'd have been heading into the nearest shop if it was me!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Gorgeous black SBS just got off my bus.


----------



## beaver232

Black Forest bayswater in Sainsburys yesterday


----------



## lauren_t

One of my flatmates has an old scotchgrain bag. She just told me she found it in a charity shop for £1.99!!


----------



## MsSJones

I saw the most gorgeous conker Polly satchel on the tube today carried by a beautiful redheaded lady that had paired it with a total black outfit! 

Argh, cannot stop wanting this bag now!!


----------



## Candysroom

In Southampton a sweet black Lilly, oak Alexa and my watermelon Sofia


----------



## Beautycrazy

There's a girl in my work place with a fake alexa I have to
See it every day and she shows it round to everyone please support me in this


----------



## blivlien

Over the last 2 days around Covent Garden I've seen a loopy leopard Alexa, a midnight (not sure what the colour is actually called!) silky snake oversized alexa, the aubergine/purple buckle alexa, black bryn, petrol daria satchel and oak bayswater tote.


----------



## lauren_t

lordy, where do i begin. 

at somerset house today I've seen countless Willows, Mini willows, Darias, Bayswaters et al. 

then went to the City for drinks and my friend Frankie turns up with a large scotchgrain weekend bag! My influence obviously  Also saw a grass green bayswater


----------



## Geddes

London Fashion week is going to be dragging them all out...........

Today walking out of Matches on Marylebone HIgh Street (the bag not me) i saw my first ever blush Bryn. Baker St station a black spongy Lily sitting on top of a large black Longchamp Pilage shopper (which a has helped me make my mind up about buying the shopper).


----------



## Candysroom

In John Lewis the floppiest oak Bays I have ever seen. Great patina though !


----------



## lauren_t

LFW today I saw black Roxanne, black Alexa, red shiny Bayswater, oak printed bayswater and a black Brynmore


----------



## lauren_t

Oooh where do I start! 

Lilies, Willow's, Willow clutches, Darias, Alexas, Bayswaters, Bayswater clutches...basically all the Mulberries were there


----------



## Food Fash Fit

The most I've ever seen all in one place was at the Universal Studios Tour of the Harry Potter sets outside London. It was like a Mulberry convention! I couldn't even remember most of them - a lot of Antonys though, and a few Lilies.


----------



## Cocorose

Yesterday in Wimbledon village saw a SS nightshade Alexa which made two with mine! First time I've seen a bag twin!
Today at London Fashion Week - saw a chocolate Bays, an oak OS Alexa , a Brynmore and a black Bays tote on the tube, then a black regular Lily at the Roksanda show.


----------



## cathmenaney

In Boston USA on holiday & saw an oak bayswater...first one in 5 days...guess mulberry's not so popular here.


----------



## lauren_t

ss oak trout in topshop yesterday and patent graphite bayswater in nandos today


----------



## PollyPip

Bluewater today, Large Antony in oak, Small in Chocolate (tempted to say snap) 
Two Bays both in Oak one was tooled


----------



## Cocorose

In one compartment on the District line today there were: six Bayswaters (two oak, two black, one chocolate, one a nude special for outlets with no feet or key fob), a black printed Alexa and a blue Dorset tote.


----------



## lauren_t

Around kensington today - oak Dorset and chocolate and oak Alexas


----------



## Geddes

A hybrid Daria Bayswater tote today at Lakeside


----------



## batfish

London this evening: oak alexa, oak Annie, black oversized alexa, black Taylor, deer brown or maybe fudge medium lily, mole grey (i think-maybe foggy grey) Taylor and a deer brown del ray.


----------



## laura81

Just spotted an oak Maisie clipper in my local M&S and a very horrible fake pink Del Rey!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

A fake rip off using an upside down mulberry Daria plaque on a pink pleather messenger style bag. Its owner was in front of me in a queue staring at my Apricot Effie and I was trying to work out what on earth hers was _meant to be_ 
I saw a gorgeous Pear Sorbet Daria Satchel in Thursday, That's more like it


----------



## riffraff

Lots in Nottingham today but worthy of note were whilst in John Lewis a Midnight SS Bays, an absolutely stunning Raspberry(?) Emmy looked antique glace. Oak Daria Hobo in the kiddies shoe dept. Lots of Bays around town and in Debenhams an Oak Alexa hobo that had been badly abused


----------



## maloneyxo

Saw a stunning midnight SS Bays in work yesterday! Made me really lust for one again but I'm just too scared of those scales lifting


----------



## lauren_t

a bright yellow alexa and a large petrol bryn last night!


----------



## steph22

Grape Mitzy hobo today.


----------



## helstac

Carboot yesterday someone was selling a fake Mulberry and said "you cant tell difference" until I showed him my mulberry and told him yes I could!


----------



## Cocorose

Saw a printed oak Bays in Fulham and a fake Willow in Wimbledon Village!


----------



## Juliemvis

Cocorose said:


> Saw a printed oak Bays in Fulham and a fake Willow in Wimbledon Village!



Wow a fake in Wimbledon village that doesn't happen very often lol


----------



## laura81

I've just seen a fake willow, gorgeous printed black bays, oak east west and a flame SBS within 30mins in Starbucks in Edinburgh!


----------



## steph22

Lovely tassel Lily and printed oak Bays in Trafford Centre today.


----------



## wee drop o bush

An eye meltingly horrific pleather Alexa clone in the window display of Internationale as I was waking past it 
Mulberry hasn't quite percolated fully into the depths of North Antrim yet.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

wee drop o bush said:


> An eye meltingly horrific pleather Alexa clone in the window display of Internationale as I was waking past it
> Mulberry hasn't quite percolated fully into the depths of North Antrim yet.



A lady gets my bus home everyday carrying a horribly fake bright pink Alexa, it's truly revolting. Oddly she dresses quite nicely other than this?


----------



## Lady Farquar

Yesterday I saw a regular Lily (not sure what colour - like a lighter version of oak?) and a black Somerset Hobo on the train.  Both looked fab!


----------



## PollyPip

Oak Bay on  TV Programme  'Don't tell the Bride' tonight


----------



## Geddes

Saw even more *Daria* hybrids yesterday. Our market must have got new stock
.......and a weird stiff brown battered *leather* Alexa with rose gold hardware and a furry leopard print large shoulder / tote bag with the *normal* mulberry brass plaque on the front both stanidng next to each other in Zara. Cant believe either was real.


----------



## Candysroom

Geddes said:


> Saw even more *Daria* hybrids yesterday. Our market must have got new stock.....
> 
> trying not to snort with laughter whilst cheekily reading TPF at work


----------



## Luwhee

Saw a weird daria hybrid at Wimbledon station. Had weird big knobby things at the handles with mulberry trees as well. Unless its one I've never seen before


----------



## laura81

No fakes for me today.  Saw a lovely old oak bays in Edinburgh today though.


----------



## Plemont

Luwhee said:


> Saw a weird daria hybrid at Wimbledon station. Had weird big knobby things at the handles with mulberry trees as well. Unless its one I've never seen before



Your description made me laugh!   Sounds like a Mila (or Mila fake)


----------



## Candysroom

Luwhee said:


> Saw a weird daria hybrid at Wimbledon station. Had weird big knobby things at the handles with mulberry trees as well. Unless its one I've never seen before



It's a new design "The Horrid" only available in unbelievable Orange, Smeary Pink,  Very Suspicious Brown and as a "luxe" special  Yukky Yukky Ostrich . Available at  a market stall near you soon...


----------



## MsSJones

Candysroom said:


> It's a new design "The Horrid" only available in unbelievable Orange, Smeary Pink,  Very Suspicious Brown and as a "luxe" special  Yukky Yukky Ostrich . Available at  a market stall near you soon...


----------



## Luwhee

Yup I saw the very suspicious brown variety.


----------



## Luwhee

Plemont said:


> Your description made me laugh!   Sounds like a Mila (or Mila fake)



Hehe, no it wasn't a mila, looked more like a tote. Pretty sure it was fake. I was walking side ways( a little like a crab) trying to figure out what it was I'm sure I didn't look suspicious


----------



## Geddes

We are all on the lookout for fakes at the mo.......seems to be more of them

Todays fright was what would be described if there were one, an oversized sludge green ( not even khaki) Daria clutch / messenger


----------



## KELTYGIRL

I saw one of those in the hairdressers today. like an anthony but with a huge 'daria' plaque on the front. Yuckity yuck!


----------



## Geddes

KELTYGIRL said:


> I saw one of those in the hairdressers today. like an anthony but with a huge 'daria' plaque on the front. Yuckity yuck!




No, this was really like a Daria clutch (folded over) with thick cross body strap but HUGE. Mulberry must have taken the place of LV in the fake stakes...........Going to look in our market tomorrow


----------



## limesmoothie

In Glasgow for a conference, saw loads of Oak Bays. Also, woman in front of me in John Lewis had a Bays double zip tote in the Taupe shade. Held a small Del Rey in Frasers. Quite tempted.

Saw a fakety fake Bays in what was clearly pleather on the way back to the station.


----------



## Beautycrazy

Bright orange fake daria and matching fake purse on woman In HOF comparing it to real one  on display bragging that she got both of hers for £100 in Thailand


----------



## Candysroom

Beautycrazy said:


> Bright orange fake daria and matching fake purse on woman In HOF comparing it to real one  on display bragging that she got both of hers for £100 in Thailand



That must be "the Horrid" in Unbelievable Orange- nasty!


----------



## Candysroom

Geddes said:


> We are all on the lookout for fakes at the mo.......seems to be more of them
> 
> Todays fright was what would be described if there were one, an oversized sludge green ( not even khaki) Daria clutch / messenger



That is the newest special line "The Horrid" in our new shade infected goo green...


----------



## Geddes

Candysroom said:


> That is the newest special line "The Horrid" in our new shade infected goo green...



.........made from tumbled frog skin 

Hope i find the time to go to the market tomorrow. Friend of mine was co-erced into buying a fake Willow, it was horrendous and she was robbed of £150 for the pleasure.


----------



## Candysroom

Geddes said:


> .........made from tumbled frog skin
> 
> Hope i find the time to go to the market tomorrow. Friend of mine was co-erced into buying a fake Willow, it was horrendous and she was robbed of £150 for the pleasure.



 Noooo!
 £150! 
I wonder if it is true it certainly feels like there are more fakes about


----------



## MsSJones

Geddes said:


> .........made from tumbled frog skin
> 
> Hope i find the time to go to the market tomorrow. Friend of mine was co-erced into buying a fake Willow, it was horrendous and she was robbed of £150 for the pleasure.



Oh no! £150 for a fake? That's just unacceptable. There are so wonderful brands out there, like Fossil or Radley, that sell good leather bags for this amount of money. 

The fake ones I've seen are pure plastic and have an awful smell!


----------



## Mullie

Just saw a lovely oak Bayswater in Roundhay Starbucks. Made me wish all over again that I could work that style too. The lady carrying her had re flap flipped back so she could get in and out quickly with the flap on the outside showing off the suede. Looked really good!


----------



## Geddes

MsSJones said:


> Oh no! £150 for a fake? That's just unacceptable. There are so wonderful brands out there, like Fossil or Radley, that sell good leather bags for this amount of money.
> 
> The fake ones I've seen are pure plastic and have an awful smell!



Fakes have always been expensive in the West End. This woman flogs her rubbish in some hair salons and convinces them they are fantastic copies and quality. They obviously dont know their Mulberry / Chanel bags etc and fall for it. £150 would be better given to charity.
I would rather go to Zara / Whistles or Cos and get something less embarasing to carry.


----------



## Geddes

Nice lady in Whistles Bluewater today with small black Del - Rey

(I told her i was going to mention it on here)


----------



## J.A.N.

Very posh lady in my local bank complained about the queue when i noticed her fab e/w bays in nvt oak. Then the manager came out and took her cheque deposit asap.


----------



## Candysroom

Lots of new students out and about in Southampton today. One with a beautiful oak or possibly darker(toffee colour?) Daria. Large number of high-street Alexa imitators including a mock watermelon in pleather not nice


----------



## limesmoothie

Mullie said:


> Just saw a lovely oak Bayswater in Roundhay Starbucks. Made me wish all over again that I could work that style too. The lady carrying her had re flap flipped back so she could get in and out quickly with the flap on the outside showing off the suede. Looked really good!



Someone walked past me on George Street in Edinburgh yesterday, rocking that look. Always reminds me that I should buy an Oak Bays whenever I see it.


----------



## Wordsworth

Chocolate Anthony at Ikea Straiton yesterday. Hanging out with its owner in the kitchen design area.

Edit - and a Black Bays with gold h/w walking through Corstorphine with its owner.


----------



## maloneyxo

Saw a horrible fake Willow/Alexa hybrid today, as well as an oak mini Del Rey being carried by an older gentleman. I'm not sure if it was his own bag or if he was carrying it for his wife but he looked surprisingly smart with it


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Really rank cookie/willow hybrid in Edinburgh this morning.


----------



## MsSJones

An appalling fake Daria this morning in Greenwich!


----------



## eye.spy87

Well it's been freshers week in Loughboruugh and a large proportion of the girls are toting a Mulberry...mainly Bayswaters and Alexas...ah to be a rich student!


----------



## laura81

Saw an oak Lexy, black printed Bays and something which looked almost like an Anthony in oak (pretty sure it was genuine but I'm not sure what it was!) all together in Starbucks today!


----------



## lauren_t

Oak Brynmore in Southwark, Oak Alexa on the Northern Line and Alexas and Bayswaters in Liverpool Street and Shoreditch


----------



## Juliemvis

Awful looking oak alexia all crinkled like scrunched up paper ! And it was for sale in HOF. and the leather was so thin


----------



## bargin

oak Bayswater cookie , Whitby, wonder if it was Thellie! (spotted the other week, been busy!)


----------



## elvisfan4life

eye.spy87 said:


> Well it's been freshers week in Loughboruugh and a large proportion of the girls are toting a Mulberry...mainly Bayswaters and Alexas...ah to be a rich student!



I went to Loughborough many moons ago and no way could I afford one.....and never saw one in the 4 years I was there


----------



## elvisfan4life

I love trips to Manchester ....all the ladies seem so elegant in posh heels and with all sorts of designer bags and clothes...great for sitting having a coffee and people watching


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Gorgeous black croc printed bays in work today, don't know who the lady is never seen her before.


----------



## Bexiboo

I am not too good at knowing all my mulberries but I saw a slate blue either bays or sbs worn by a lady who looks like she worked at hanham in bristol lloyds bank. The slate blue is nicer than I thought, looked very stylish.


----------



## melonsox

Girl at work has black bays silky snake nappa - I love it & wish I could afford the one Shian is currently selling x


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> I love trips to Manchester ....all the ladies seem so elegant in posh heels and with all sorts of designer bags and clothes...great for sitting having a coffee and people watching



I had not been to Manchester in a long time until I went last year. You are right Elvis, so many glamorous ladies, so many glamorous shops- love it


----------



## Cocorose

Dog-walking by the Thames this morning, an oak roxanne, a vintage scotchgrain satchel, a black medium Lily (on its way to a nice lunch I hope!), and a large pumpkin Polly Pushlock that I loved!

Made a very welcome change from the usual predictable London sightings of Bayswaters in core colours!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw an oak SBS in sainsburys earlier.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Yesterday, I had a change from the usual core coloured bayswaters in London too!

A large ink silky snake Lily, a black cookie mini bag and a mole grey bayswater in South Kensington, which had me double-taking!  An oak and a black Alexa in Shoreditch and an oak Lily on the tube.

Also a couple of Hermes Birkins carried by two girls who bf described as very 'well to do' ladies.


----------



## lauren_t

Oak SBS on the Blackfriars road this afternoon


----------



## Fommom

Gorgeous well worn oak phoebe in sainsburys, Bangor, NI. Haven't seen one irl before and it was lovely!!


----------



## maloneyxo

Horrible fake ostrich Bays in my uni lecture yesterday  I also saw someone using a beaten up Chanel Boy around uni! Makes me sad how some people don't take care of lovely things


----------



## tartanwife

Hello everyone.

I'm up in Glasgow this week with my work and felt that I had to post here since I couldn't believe how many Mulberry bags I passed today! I loved how so many ladies seem to be using older styles - they quality of the older bags are amazing - as well as seeing a lot of new styles (and far too many fakes! bleuch!). Were any of these below any fellow TPFer's?

I spotted a totally battered oak Roxanne (which somehow made me love it more), another oak Roxanne, a very used oak patchwork Bayswater (I'm not sure of the official name - it wasn't the tooled bays either), a chocolate tooled Bayswater, an oak Phoebe, a chocolate Elgin, a black Mabel and multiple Anthony's.

I also spotted lots of Alexa's (including a gorgeous loopy leopard quilted one!), Bayswaters ( including a gorgeous Cookie one), a couple of Del Rey's, a black Lily and a beautiful black Willow.

I have only spotted one gentleman so far and that was a smartly dress man wearing a Camel Coat wearing an oak Mulberry briefcase. He looked fantastic!

I have also passed the same young lady three mornings in a row (tall, long dark hair) on my way to the station wearing three different Mulberry's (she must be a TPFer!), a black Bayswater tote, a black Bayswater and then wearing the same black Bayswater but also lugging a large Clipper with her. The Clipper looks so smart!

I have two more days left in Glasgow, so I wonder what else I will see. I didn't realise that Mulberry was so popular here. I haven't really spotted many other brands of handbag being carried around the City (one Bal, one Celine, a few Prada Saffiano's), but it probably explains the two stores (HoF and Mulberry) within such a small area.


----------



## lauren_t

Saw an Oak Alexa and Mitzy hobo at uni today!


----------



## Santella

Spotted a black Alexa at the MAC counter in HoF Metrocentre! Also an acquaintance posting a picture of a horribly fake one on Instagram saying "thanks mum!" That made me feel bad


----------



## CPrincessUK

tartanwife said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm up in Glasgow this week with my work and felt that I had to post here since I couldn't believe how many Mulberry bags I passed today! I loved how so many ladies seem to be using older styles - they quality of the older bags are amazing - as well as seeing a lot of new styles (and far too many fakes! bleuch!). Were any of these below any fellow TPFer's?
> 
> I spotted a totally battered oak Roxanne (which somehow made me love it more), another oak Roxanne, a very used oak patchwork Bayswater (I'm not sure of the official name - it wasn't the tooled bays either), a chocolate tooled Bayswater, an oak Phoebe, a chocolate Elgin, a black Mabel and multiple Anthony's.
> 
> I also spotted lots of Alexa's (including a gorgeous loopy leopard quilted one!), Bayswaters ( including a gorgeous Cookie one), a couple of Del Rey's, a black Lily and a beautiful black Willow.
> 
> I have only spotted one gentleman so far and that was a smartly dress man wearing a Camel Coat wearing an oak Mulberry briefcase. He looked fantastic!
> 
> I have also passed the same young lady three mornings in a row (tall, long dark hair) on my way to the station wearing three different Mulberry's (she must be a TPFer!), a black Bayswater tote, a black Bayswater and then wearing the same black Bayswater but also lugging a large Clipper with her. The Clipper looks so smart!
> 
> I have two more days left in Glasgow, so I wonder what else I will see. I didn't realise that Mulberry was so popular here. I haven't really spotted many other brands of handbag being carried around the City (one Bal, one Celine, a few Prada Saffiano's), but it probably explains the two stores (HoF and Mulberry) within such a small area.


sounds like mulberry heaven to me!


----------



## PollyPip

Gorgeous  *CHOCOLATE 'IVY BAYSWATER'*    Don't see many of those now, and a well loved *OAK ANTONY * At Bluewater  yesterday


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a black/nickel Bayswater at Waterloo station yesterday


----------



## Candysroom

Nude Willow in Southampton nice


----------



## beaver232

Oak bayswater m & s Southampton


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Very stylish looking lady carrying ink silky snake bays on Princes Street.


----------



## J.A.N.

A  pristine looking classic oak bays at Westfield London on a young asian lady.


----------



## mllev

I don't know if there are many Finns on the Mulberry forum, but I saw a black Bayswater in Tampere today which is a rare treat here!


----------



## Wordsworth

I think I spotted a deer brown  Bayswater double zip tote on my (delayed) flight from Gatwick to Edinburgh yesterday. On the same flight were a chocolate Bays and a very well loved oak Bays. I was carrying my Taylor.


----------



## beaver232

Beautiful black evelina hobo at platform 1 today &#128522;


----------



## Candysroom

Khaki Bays on a very cool teenager in Southampton.

Far too many "Alexa inspired" PVC bags out today, seemed to be everywhere!


----------



## PollyPip

Well loved Oak Alexa, two Antonys,  a few Bays and a yummy Tooled bay    at Bluewater today


----------



## Cocorose

Lots of Antonys in Kingston earlier today and a couple of lovely Bayswaters - biscuit croc and a sort of metallic snake print - in Bond St on Thursday.


----------



## wee drop o bush

More Bays fakes I'm afraid.


----------



## Senzafine_

mllev said:


> I don't know if there are many Finns on the Mulberry forum, but I saw a black Bayswater in Tampere today which is a rare treat here!



I was actually in Tampere last weekend and saw an Oak Bays!  Made me smile, Mulberrys seem rare in Finland in general. If someone is carrying a premier designer bag, it is usually LV (or a beaten up replica thereof, ick).


----------



## Candysroom

Two black Bayswaters in Next Home Southampton today


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Was just sitting opposite a really tired looking black small croc print bays, where the corners had worn had turned white! Such a shame as if looked after properly it is a stunning bag.


----------



## Cupcake2008

gunsandbanjos said:


> Was just sitting opposite a really tired looking black small croc print bays, where the corners had worn had turned white! Such a shame as if looked after properly it is a stunning bag.


 
Was it the black mini croc one from SS12 and AW12?  If so, they must all do this!  I had one which had total usage of about a month and the corners were wearing.  I literally only carried it from home to car, to office and then back.  It went to repairs and I got an exchange.  You're right, it was a stunning bag


----------



## Candysroom

Black Willow at the Doctors. Who'd have thought it?


----------



## beaver232

Candysroom said:


> Black Willow at the Doctors. Who'd have thought it?


I saw a medium grey lily with a trips tiger scarf!! Beautiful combo! X


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Cupcake2008 said:


> Was it the black mini croc one from SS12 and AW12?  If so, they must all do this!  I had one which had total usage of about a month and the corners were wearing.  I literally only carried it from home to car, to office and then back.  It went to repairs and I got an exchange.  You're right, it was a stunning bag




Yes I think so, that's pretty rubbish for such an expensive bag!


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a silky snake SBS in my halls!


----------



## Santella

Saw a double zip bayswater on a customer in Debs Newcastle while I was working. Bit thrown off by the fact the girl only looked about 17/18!


----------



## mllev

Senzafine_ said:


> I was actually in Tampere last weekend and saw an Oak Bays!  Made me smile, Mulberrys seem rare in Finland in general. If someone is carrying a premier designer bag, it is usually LV (or a beaten up replica thereof, ick).



Yup, I agree, LVs (both authentic and icky replicas) are a lot more common, I see a lot of those in here. Guess the canvas bags are a lot more practical in our climate  I'm always keeping my eyes open for Mulberry bags, though!


----------



## Candysroom

Horrid lady with a badly looked after black Somerset pushed in front of me at John Lewis! I held onto my Lily and pretended not to notice! Poor Somerset did look very sad though, shame!


----------



## J.A.N.

I saw a few last week an oak small Anthony then an oak bays in Maidenhead and finally an Alexa shoulder clutch in oak in Asda if it comes in that colour.?


----------



## Cocorose

Last night I was in Bar Zedel in Piccadilly opposite the very conker shiny grain Bays I had ordered from and returned to Bicester last week!

Then we went for dinner and I caught the tube home and found myself sitting opposite the same bag (pretty certain same lady although can't be sure as it was dark in the bar!) 

Then she got off at East Putney with me! So had I kept conker Bays she would have had a very local twin!


----------



## J.A.N.

Candysroom said:


> Horrid lady with a badly looked after black Somerset pushed in front of me at John Lewis! I held onto my Lily and pretended not to notice! Poor Somerset did look very sad though, shame!


----------



## Mulberrygal

I saw my first ever Mulberry in my home town yesterday.

 Black Cecily tote, the chain strap looked gorgeous but plain black looked a bit uninspiring and not very eye catching.   It was actually DH that noticed it, I thought it was a fake to start with :lolots:


----------



## Geddes

I saw my first ever Elgin today and it looked lovely.

I also saw a suspicious looking *Daria Messenger*


----------



## Cocorose

Saw a cute black lily worn casually with a parka


----------



## Candysroom

Black Willow in Starbucks- spotted first by well trained teenage DD


----------



## Mayfly285

Candysroom said:


> Horrid lady with a badly looked after black Somerset pushed in front of me at John Lewis! I held onto my Lily and pretended not to notice! Poor Somerset did look very sad though, shame!



Aww, pity poor Miss Somerset; you should have offered to adopt her and give her a proper home ... She was probably v envious of your beloved Lily!


----------



## Mayfly285

Cocorose said:


> Last night I was in Bar Zedel in Piccadilly opposite the very conker shiny grain Bays I had ordered from and returned to Bicester last week!
> 
> Then we went for dinner and I caught the tube home and found myself sitting opposite the same bag (pretty certain same lady although can't be sure as it was dark in the bar!)
> 
> Then she got off at East Putney with me! So had I kept conker Bays she would have had a very local twin!



Ooh, what a coincidence!! I only ever see the small Anthony around these parts, so it was great fun Mulb-spotting on our trip to London (oak Bays in abundance!)


----------



## Cocorose

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh, what a coincidence!! I only ever see the small Anthony around these parts, so it was great fun Mulb-spotting on our trip to London (oak Bays in abundance!)



Yes it was weird....I don't see coloured Bays all that often (oak choc and black on a daily basis as well as mitzys and Antonys), but this is brand new. No regrets on returning her thankfully!


----------



## Geddes

Yesterday morning on the Jubilee Line a lovely what i assume was a petrol Bryn. This one changed my mind about them.


----------



## lauren_t

Seen a lot today! Alexa hobo in m&s marble arch, lots of bayswaters around Waterloo, flame bryn in Tottenham court road and currently there's a lovely os black alexa say near me on the 18:50 from london bridge to sandwich and ramsgate


----------



## steph22

Spotted a lady with a black Tillie on 24 Hours in A&E the other night.


----------



## wulie

A black Del Ray in M&S in the town where I work - I actually see more genuine Mulberrys* there than I do in the "city" where I live!







* at least they're not obvious fakes and as far as I can tell without staring in a manner likely to get me arrested....


----------



## elvisfan4life

wulie said:


> A black Del Ray in M&S in the town where I work - I actually see more genuine Mulberrys* there than I do in the "city" where I live!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * at least they're not obvious fakes and as far as I can tell without staring in a manner likely to get me arrested....



Well that isn't a shock to me lol!!!! Unless I am visiting of course!!!


----------



## Tasha182

Saw a lady with an oak Daria satchel today in Meadowhall. Thought id see more but unfortunately not


----------



## Louliu71

Just as I though it was safe to bring out Daria after so many fakes just after summer, I spotted 2 in Croydon, yuk, yuk, yuk! Not very good a spotting fake bays at the mo, but guess I must have seen them too.

Although back in Canary Wharf this week and have seen some lovely real bags

Oxblood Daria hobos, petrol hobo, Oxblood and oak satchels
Lovely printed oak bay and a black bay, both immaculate and in the same lift in my building
Loads of bays, too many variations to mention
Not many Alexas this week which is unusual
Oak effie satchel
A black printed Ledbury
Oak mitzy hobo 
Oak Somerset, looked a bit dubious though from afar

I really think mulberry have missed out not opening a store in the new shopping centre given the number of  Mulberrys in CW.......not that I would be buying any given the silly prices now.


----------



## Candysroom

Louliu71 said:


> Just as I though it was safe to bring out Daria after so many fakes just after summer, I spotted 2 in Croydon, yuk, yuk, yuk! Not very good a spotting fake bays at the mo, but guess I must have seen them too.
> 
> Although back in Canary Wharf this week and have seen some lovely real bags
> 
> Oxblood Daria hobos, petrol hobo, Oxblood and oak satchels
> Lovely printed oak bay and a black bay, both immaculate and in the same lift in my building
> Loads of bays, too many variations to mention
> Not many Alexas this week which is unusual
> Oak effie satchel
> A black printed Ledbury
> Oak mitzy hobo
> Oak Somerset, looked a bit dubious though from afar
> 
> I really think mulberry have missed out not opening a store in the new shopping centre given the number of  Mulberrys in CW.......not that I would be buying any given the silly prices now.




Well spotted, I would love to see so many beauties in a day!


----------



## Candysroom

Shock horror!
Beautiful midnight(?) Polly seen in West Quay Southampton- luvvverly


----------



## beaver232

Candysroom said:


> Shock horror!
> Beautiful midnight(?) Polly seen in West Quay Southampton- luvvverly


Ah! I was in west quay briefly today too.... Saw a large oak Mitzy hobo


----------



## PollyPip

Bluewater yesterday, around 5 bays oak, black and  saw that lovely Ivy bay   again think like me the owner must be local sure it was same one? as you don't see many of those.
 and a small chocolate Antony  (snap) Not seen any Alexa's lately ?


----------



## Geddes

PollyPip said:


> Bluewater yesterday, around 5 bays oak, black and  saw that lovely Ivy bay   again think like me the owner must be local sure it was same one? as you don't see many of those.
> and a small chocolate Antony  (snap) Not seen any Alexa's lately ?



You could have seen my Alexa there yesterday but the weather put me off going out.


----------



## Candysroom

beaver232 said:


> Ah! I was in west quay briefly today too.... Saw a large oak Mitzy hobo




So that's 2 Mulberrys in a day in West Quay. Perhaps style is improving in Southampton!


----------



## PollyPip

Geddes said:


> You could have seen my Alexa there yesterday but the weather put me off going out.


 
Lol   :rain:   shame I was keeping a lookout for Alexa's too


----------



## Geddes

PollyPip said:


> Lol   :rain:   shame I was keeping a lookout for Alexa's too



When i was there last week i followed a woman round Uniqlo as she was carrying a Chloe Marcie. She looked at me like i was some kind of weirdo when i asked her what size it was - well, i never see them around that often !


----------



## Candysroom

Saw a lady with a foxglove croc nappa Bays and matching purse paying for another bag at Shepton Mallet today


----------



## Geddes

Bluewater M&S a large blush (pinky colour anyaway) ? lily 

Lakeside M&S two pretty young ladies one had a Foggy Grey Alexa and the other an Oak Mitzy Messenger...
.......and this odd old bat told them how nice they looked !


----------



## elvisfan4life

Candysroom said:


> Saw a lady with a foxglove croc nappa Bays and matching purse paying for another bag at Shepton Mallet today



And you were just looking?????.


----------



## Louliu71

Candysroom said:


> Well spotted, I would love to see so many beauties in a day!



Lol, I forgot to mention what I think was a deer brown del rey too!

I suppose with c. 85000 people there, the odds are pretty good I will see quite a few. Quite often see Chloe Marcie in various sizes and colours and a few MK bags.


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> And you were just looking?????.




I was there "helping Santa" as he needs help with ladies accessory buying. Entirely selfless of course!


----------



## wee drop o bush

A lovely Oak Bayswater.

Not so good: a dreadful pleather Suffolk clone, right down to the 'postmans lock'


----------



## lauren_t

Black/Nickel medium Lily in Beales and a Oak Bayswater Tote, both in Tonbridge


----------



## E Handy

Oak Alexa on north Michigan Ave, Chicago, last Friday.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Was in Belfast yesterday so I spotted an Oak Bays in good condition and also a rather squashed and unloved looking Oak Alexa...it was every shape but which it should be


----------



## tm3

Lots of Bays on the tube this week - and one very bashed oak bays with multiple rips in the leather - very sad!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Saw what I think was a genuine Willow Tote today in my local town. I assumed it was a fake till I got a surreptitious  closer look at its postmans lock, it looked genuine on close inspection.


----------



## Cocorose

Saw what I took to be a Willow tote on the tube, something about the leather didn't look right as it wasn't as structured as it should be, but I know these bags soften with use....I couldn't stop looking at it, as someone who's owned a willow I really was torn.....it definitely had the authentic hardware! the D-ring and the right zips.....in the end I whipped out my phone to compare it with pictures of the real things and spotted a slight difference in the stitching beneath the D-ring.....there are obviously some brilliant fake Willows around !


----------



## Wilson9745

Just back from a lovely trip to the Christmas markets in Edinburgh where I spotted a gorgeous grey bays, a oak bays and a dark brown Anthony. 
Definitely more mulberry to be spotted there than in Aberdeen!
Unfortunately I was banned by my husband from going to the store, I just have to wait for christmas!


----------



## 24shaz

In Aberdeen today I saw an Oak Mitzy, two SBS, two black Lexies, an Oak Bays and a small green Taylor - all within five minutes in the Union Square shopping centre. 


Wilson9745 said:


> Just back from a lovely trip to the Christmas markets in Edinburgh where I spotted a gorgeous grey bays, a oak bays and a dark brown Anthony.
> Definitely more mulberry to be spotted there than in Aberdeen!
> Unfortunately I was banned by my husband from going to the store, I just have to wait for christmas!



I've noticed in Edinburgh my bags get more admiring glances in one afternoon than they do in a year in Aberdeen, perhaps having a brand presence in the city make them more recognisable?


----------



## lauren_t

aubergine bays in m&s tunbridge wells yesterday


----------



## Dovey123

Just arrived home from a very manic Trafford Centre and spotted lots and lots of Mulberrys ,,,, mainly Alexas .Saw a lovely oak Antony ,a nice east west bays .In fact I saw more being carried than what was on the shelves in Selfridges !!! They were empty !!


----------



## daisyw

I saw four oak bays in Glasgow a couple of days ago!


----------



## sfel99

Oak Roxy in Croydon, Royal Mail delivery office.


----------



## Wilson9745

24shaz said:


> In Aberdeen today I saw an Oak Mitzy, two SBS, two black Lexies, an Oak Bays and a small green Taylor - all within five minutes in the Union Square shopping centre.
> 
> 
> I've noticed in Edinburgh my bags get more admiring glances in one afternoon than they do in a year in Aberdeen, perhaps having a brand presence in the city make them more recognisable?


I think your right, having a shop in Edinburgh probably does mean the brand is more popular.

I did spot a black del rey at Aberdeen train station.


----------



## Wilson9745

I saw a deer brown primrose whilst shopping in Aberdeen. I don't think I'd seen one IRL before, it was very nice. Clearly a lucky girls Christmas pressie, pristine with very shiny hardware!


----------



## Fommom

Saw an oak del ray in north down today.  I like the colour but it was almost empty so did look a bit "sad"?


----------



## Candysroom

A drizzle Daria spotted in Bognor Regis today


----------



## J.A.N.

So many mulberry's in the he Eden Centre in High Wycombe yesterday

Bays oak  x 2 elderly lady and schoolgirl
Oak Kensington lady in the lift next to me
Black Daria med Hobo young smart lady
Oak knightsbridge young lady in Asda
and a few Willows one real and one fake.

Plus all the he sale stock in the HOF


----------



## Peaches101

In Disneyland Paris last month I saw several Alexas (about 5) and three Antony messengers all in the same day. I have been there 3 times this year and never sighted a mulberry. It was on the weekend though, so I assume they were all British gals x


----------



## elvisfan4life

J.A.N. said:


> So many mulberry's in the he Eden Centre in High Wycombe yesterday
> 
> Bays oak  x 2 elderly lady and schoolgirl
> Oak Kensington lady in the lift next to me
> Black Daria med Hobo young smart lady
> Oak knightsbridge young lady in Asda
> and a few Willows one real and one fake.
> 
> Plus all the he sale stock in the HOF



Love the fact a teenager and an oldie can both rock an oak bays


----------



## elvisfan4life

Last time I went to Manchester I saw loads of mulberry inc some at the Hmrc Offices...thy are paid too much

Then at my head office just before Christmas I bumped into a secretary I hadn't seen for years...stopped for a,chat and noticed she had a black bays......and a matching LLP!, she told me she adores Mulb and has a big collection ....had never noticed,before


----------



## Loveheart

I saw a mum and daughter in Westfield White City this week, she was carrying a regular black willow, the daughter a small ginger willow, it was a very classy duo.

In hampstead park yesterday, a battered oak bays, loads of Anthony's, oak Alexa


----------



## Pep1301

Loveheart said:


> I saw a mum and daughter in Westfield White City this week, she was carrying a regular black willow, the daughter a small ginger willow, it was a very classy duo.
> 
> In hampstead park yesterday, a battered oak bays, loads of Anthony's, oak Alexa



What did you think of the ginger in real life?


----------



## Plemont

Loadsa Mulbs on Bond Street (mainly in the cafés waiting for the shops to open!) but they're all terribly conventional ones - usual smattering of Bayswaters, Antonys and Darias, all in core colours


----------



## Sammiantha

At Bicester today - a lot of oak bayswaters and a black Bryn. Me with my black daria but that was it - normally a lot more there.


----------



## Fommom

I saw a bright pink bayswater in bloomfields shopping centre, Bangor yday. I don't "do" pink but the leather was amazing. Old, thick, worn and all the better for it! I also saw a black small lily and it had really seen better days. It had entirely "caved in" especially across the top and was almost bent in half in a v shape. Ive never seen that happen before and it put me off the lily a bit?!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak silky snake SBS in the Gyle shopping centre today.


----------



## Plemont

Fommom said:


> I also saw a black small lily and it had really seen better days. It had entirely "caved in" especially across the top and was almost bent in half in a v shape. Ive never seen that happen before and it put me off the lily a bit?!



Sounds like one of the early ones in soft spongy leather - I've got one of these and always carry it full or with a (home made) cardboard shaper.


----------



## Pep1301

Plemont said:


> Sounds like one of the early ones in soft spongy leather - I've got one of these and always carry it full or with a (home made) cardboard shaper.



I've also got a soft spongy lily, with plenty of stuffing while not in use I've never had any problems although I can see how it could, the leather is very soft!


----------



## Peaches101

Went to Laura Ashley interiors today to buy a clock, it's not that far from my house and in a small suburb. I seen 2 baywaters on the walk there down an avenue, one with charms. And a black Lexie and a daria in the shop....I honestly must have came into contact with no more than 10 people and 4 of them were packing. Lol


----------



## lcy32

I saw the most beautiful oak Bayswater double zip tote in Costa today. I saw the same lady with a regular black Willow last week so had to tell her how lovely they both were  initially I think she thought I was mad, particularly when I  told her about the forum but I think she got it at the end as she looked quite excited and said she'd take a look. Put my my poor old Mitzy messenger to shame!


----------



## batfish

Today's sightings: 3 black Daria, 4 oak bays, a well used oak EW bays, oak Ledbury, Tillie tote in deer brown (I think), conker Polly push lock, Choc bays tote, Choc bays, petrol bays and a bays double zip in a greyish brown colour (not sure what the colour is called). Also saw a hideous fake Alexa and what I think was a fake oak bays. I thought that was a pretty good haul of sightings for a 2 hour shopping trip!


----------



## Candysroom

Saw 3 core colour EW Bays in West Quay  Southampton yesterday . Was it EW day?


----------



## Juliemvis

Mother and daughter carrying there Delrey,s   in Wimbledon village today


----------



## roxyredhead

Loads of sightings today:

A large black Del Ray and a black Bays with silver hardware at Swindon station at 6.30am.
Two choc Bays at Paddington, and a multitude of core colour Bays at Canary Wharf, plus a stunning Emerald Bays.
On the tube home, a silky snake Bays in black which was lovely and slouchy, and a guy carrying a black nylon/leather backpack. Very smart.
Finally, a lady carrying a red zip top bag with a peace and love' luggage tag'.  Said she'd bought it in NY but didn't know what it was called.  

And if anyone saw a harassed-looking redhead trucking a Flame Bays around, that was me!


----------



## Peaches101

Black patent bayswater with nickel hardware on a young girl of about 18. Think it may have been fake though


----------



## Crizza

Oak Bayswater tote in Next Liverpool and a (silky?) snake black Lily on a young girl in Liverpool one - which made me depressed as I just missed out on a silky snake inky Lily on the Nest recently


----------



## Lady Farquar

A most gorgeous Oxblood Willow spotted in my dining room earlier on today (not mine). Even DH had to comment on how lovely it was


----------



## Peaches101

Lady Farquar said:


> A most gorgeous Oxblood Willow spotted in my dining room earlier on today (not mine). Even DH had to comment on how lovely it was



Lol, my DH would say "yea....oooooo, lovely" in the most Sarky voice he could muster. x


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Beautiful petrol silky snake alexa just got on my bus.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Was it fair dodging or did it pay Guns


----------



## J.A.N.

Large oak anthony in front of me outside sports.com


----------



## Dovey123

J.A.N. said:


> Large oak anthony in front of me outside sports.com


OOOh you just reminded me I also saw an oak Antony on my way into Ikea yesterday ...lovely, sooo want one


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lady Farquar said:


> Was it fair dodging or did it pay Guns



Bad, fare dodging Lexie...


----------



## March786

Blue del ray and red Effie on flannels website ladies
 : )


----------



## Dovey123

March786 said:


> Blue del ray and red Effie on flannels website ladies
> : )


The del ray wasn't there ....and the Effie is on her way ...to me !!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Dovey123 said:


> The del ray wasn't there ....and the Effie is on her way ...to me !!!



Large midnight del ray is still there for 795 in goat and there is a pink lily as well for 550


----------



## handbagahholic

Saw a beautiful Effie hobo in chocolate suede yesterday! Looked so stylish and beautiful it got me thinking....should I add one? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## March786

Dovey123 said:


> The del ray wasn't there ....and the Effie is on her way ...to me !!!


Yayyyyyyy well done you, did you get the red? It's gorgeous


----------



## Anxious

Black bay and black postmans lock satchel (mine) at my writers group yesterday.
They had their own chairs.


----------



## Dovey123

March786 said:


> Yayyyyyyy well done you, did you get the red? It's gorgeous


I did get red  Looking forward to her arrival


----------



## wee drop o bush

Dovey123 said:


> I did get red  Looking forward to her arrival




Enjoy!!! Wait till you smell the leather,  Effie is such a great bag. I  mine


----------



## Fommom

I saw the sweetest little chocolate Ledbury in Bangor, NI today. I'm always in awe of anyone who can use a bag as small as that-I'd be the woman with the rest of my stuff in a Tesco "bag for life"!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> I saw the sweetest little chocolate Ledbury in Bangor, NI today. I'm always in awe of anyone who can use a bag as small as that-I'd be the woman with the rest of my stuff in a Tesco "bag for life"!!!



Leddies are the same size as sbs... I love the leddy best though


----------



## Fommom

I need a bag the size of a lifeboat! In the event of volcano/fire/flood, I'm the person that you want to be with! Chances are, wherever is needed-I'll probably be able to dig it out of the depths of my bag!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> I need a bag the size of a lifeboat! In the event of volcano/fire/flood, I'm the person that you want to be with! Chances are, wherever is needed-I'll probably be able to dig it out of the depths of my bag!



When the warning sounds I hope I'm near you


----------



## Fommom

Even in pitch darkness-you'll be fine with me! Santa brought me a credit card sized torch which fits perfectly in those useless wee bayswater pockets!! I can now sometimes even find things in my bag!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> Even in pitch darkness-you'll be fine with me! Santa brought me a credit card sized torch which fits perfectly in those useless wee bayswater pockets!! I can now sometimes even find things in my bag!!!



We should have a norn irn mini meet sometime


----------



## Fommom

We should!  I'm not north coast like "wee drop"-I'm north down/ards area. Beside the loughs (belfast and strangford!) rather than beside the sea!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> We should!  I'm not north coast like "wee drop"-I'm north down/ards area. Beside the loughs (belfast and strangford!) rather than beside the sea!



A Belfast meet then!!!


----------



## Fommom

House of Fraser! By the mulberry counter!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fommom said:


> House of Fraser! By the mulberry counter!!




Count me in!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Emerald green Alexa just outside my office as I left work.


----------



## wee drop o bush

wee drop o bush said:


> Count me in!




This!


----------



## kelles

wee drop o bush said:


> This!


Can't believe how many NI peeps are on TPF this is amazing!


----------



## ml11afk

Saw a lovely black Primrose on Fleet Street today and a red Bayswater double zip tote near Blackfriars station last week.


----------



## elvisfan4life

kelles said:


> Can't believe how many NI peeps are on TPF this is amazing!



Good!!!!!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> Emerald green Alexa just outside my office as I left work.



Sadly not mine ... Did she look gorgeous, guns? :-\


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mayfly285 said:


> Sadly not mine ... Did she look gorgeous, guns? :-\



Stunning! Beautiful colour, really suits the Alexa.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Beautiful Oak Double Zip Bays Tote in Tunbridge Wells yesterday. Looks really lovely in Oak IRL.


----------



## s_kat

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Beautiful Oak Double Zip Bays Tote in Tunbridge Wells yesterday. Looks really lovely in Oak IRL.


I agree - saw one in London last week, very nice!


----------



## joannajane

What a week! There is a massive influx of Mulberry bags in Singapore at the moment, I think due to their crazy discounts. Seriously I get so excited with a population of only 5m when I see another one! The streets are filled with Celine or Prada here so it's refreshing to see some beautiful Mulberry bags.

This week so far I have seen;
SDR in slate blue - wow what a colour! I hadn't seen this IRL before
Good ol' oak Bayswater x 2
Alexa (medium) in oak
Alexa (medium in black
Printed croc (?!) oak Bayswater
Del Rey in black with nickel hardware... was this in the sale too?

Awesome to see more of them here


----------



## Lady Farquar

I think I've seen my first slate blue small Del Ray IRL today too - it was from the rear, but I got a very fleeting glance of the side too.  I was pleasantly surprised how good it looked.


----------



## Louliu71

Oldies rule!

Just in my train carriage coming home

Black effie satchel, oak bays, black Daria hobo,  oak Mitzy and of course my oak Bryn!

This morning just in one bank of lifts at work

Black PMl satchel...... I love these

Oak bays

Another black effie satchel

Black printed Ledbury and oak printed 

And to top it off a big black fake Daria hobo!


----------



## lauren_t

Was sat opposite a graphite EW Bayswater on the District line going towards Earls Court at 3pm on Monday, we both gave each other the 'mulberry nod' and today saw a man carrying a chocolate Ted on the Strand


----------



## Cocorose

Coffee in Wimbledon Village and a Mulberry at every table - all the old faithfuls......ledbury, bayswater, alexa and sbs in core colours. Also keep seeing an oak Bryn and a biscuit willow in Putney - the latter I suspect is a fake.


----------



## steph22

Suede Daria in M&S - Warrington today.


----------



## lauren_t

Oak Bayswater in Elephant and Castle today


----------



## Candysroom

Back Bays  in Portsmouth today


----------



## GemmaLouise

In Meadowhall -

Black bays
Oak roxy


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

Saw a small red Primrose in my local tesco yesterday. I was very underwhelmed as the lady was wearing it with a puffa jacket of the exact same colour and the sides of it looked all bashed in


----------



## lauren_t

Small black Willow in Elephant and Castle


----------



## Candysroom

A non-Mulberry sighting- the worst  poo coloured fake  sort of Daria in Southampton complete with fake LV vernis purse. Not nice !


----------



## J.A.N.

My local Asda a couple of weeks back a very smart young blonde lady with a med lily in deer brown.
Ab gorgeous bag.
She looked so classy and stood out from the rest of us.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Small black willow yesterday @ southwark


----------



## Lady Farquar

A fair few in Derby yesterday - mainly being worn by customers of Canopy!  A lovely black leopardy Alexa was following me around a lot (sorry Wulie - can't remember what it's called! ) and saw a few other Alexas (mainly oak) and an Oak Mitzy (fraid I was being a traitor & wearing a Chloe - oops!)


----------



## GemmaLouise

Soooo many in Leeds yesterday (as usual!)

I remember 2 oak roxys, 2 black bays, oak bays, Daria hobo, 2 taylors, oak lily, chocolate bays tote, oak alexa....there were more but too many to remember!

Oh and I had black OS alexa


----------



## nataliebx

Saw a few in Bristol today...most of them in the Mulberry section of HoF! A chocolate Roxanne, black Daria as well as a lovely navy blue patent bayswater. The girl who was wearing it was buying a black Lily too! Jealous! I couldn't even give them the Mulberry nod because I was wearing my MK Selma


----------



## handbagahholic

Lady Farquar said:


> A fair few in Derby yesterday - mainly being worn by customers of Canopy!  A lovely black leopardy Alexa was following me around a lot (sorry Wulie - can't remember what it's called! ) and saw a few other Alexas (mainly oak) and an Oak Mitzy (fraid I was being a traitor & wearing a Chloe - oops!)




I was so excited to see that another tpf'er is near me, I go to derby a lot If you see an oak leopard Mitzy come say hi


----------



## handbagahholic

nataliebx said:


> Saw a few in Bristol today...most of them in the Mulberry section of HoF! A chocolate Roxanne, black Daria as well as a lovely navy blue patent bayswater. The girl who was wearing it was buying a black Lily too! Jealous! I couldn't even give them the Mulberry nod because I was wearing my MK Selma




Ah the mulberry nod  love it!!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Oak & DB Quilted OS Lexie today - they were gorgeous. The oak was soaking wet but looked charming


----------



## JeniA

handbagahholic said:


> Ah the mulberry nod  love it!!




I tried to give someone the mulberry nod at the weekend, they just gave me a funny look


----------



## handbagahholic

JeniA said:


> I tried to give someone the mulberry nod at the weekend, they just gave me a funny look




Aw no  I'm giving you a virtual M nod  my dad has a VW camper and they have a wave, when they pass each other, not everyone does it and you feel abit daft if your waving at strangers


----------



## baxterbailey

Can't remember the last time I saw another mulberry out and about, maybe that says something about the places I go lol


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Black nvt & croc bays, biscuit willow . Today is my Mulberry day


----------



## JeniA

handbagahholic said:


> Aw no  I'm giving you a virtual M nod  my dad has a VW camper and they have a wave, when they pass each other, not everyone does it and you feel abit daft if your waving at strangers




Aw, thank you  I remember being on the back of my dad's motorbike and they all give each other nods which is nice. 

Hopefully the mulberry nod will spread


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Sitting opposite a horrible fake black bays on the bus right now.


----------



## nataliebx

handbagahholic said:


> Aw no  I'm giving you a virtual M nod  my dad has a VW camper and they have a wave, when they pass each other, not everyone does it and you feel abit daft if your waving at strangers




Smart cars do this as well


----------



## Candysroom

Gunwharf quays Portsmouth today- a very wet oak Bays an oak Elgin a fake Willow and my choc printed EW Bays


----------



## lauren_t

LFW today - Lily, Del Rey, Bayswater, Polly and Alexa,


----------



## Candysroom

Candysroom said:


> Gunwharf quays Portsmouth today- a very wet oak Bays an oak Elgin a fake Willow and my choc printed EW Bays




As I was leaving saw 3 fake Darias in about 5 minutes. I was shocked to see so many so quickly!


----------



## JeniA

I saw a gorgeous oak SBS today. Also saw a bays on the McDonald's advert if that counts?


----------



## Dovey123

Spotted a fake black alexa in Tesco today .....2mins later ,same place , ugly peachy coloured fake Bayswater .My Tillie and I shuddered


----------



## Fommom

Saw 2 beautiful queen green bayswaters in Belfast yesterday. One being carried by a young, casually dressed girl in Zara and then had a good close up look at one in HofF mulberry counter. It's lovely! And exactly the colour that the Queen wore when she came to Belfast in jubilee year!


----------



## lauren_t

Small Antony and Willow in Waterloo yesterday. Also one of the girls on my course had a fake Willow


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I saw an OS sparkle tweed Alexa, regular black Alexa, chocolate bays and a black e/w effie hobo at Cabot circus yesterday.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Went up to London yesterday for a trip to Harrods to spend my rewards and take advantage of the cash back........................ saw some absolutely stunning bags around store  but was really shocked that I didn't actually see ONE mulberry  other than the ones being sold.

I rarely see any beautiful bags in my SE corner so was I was absolutely amazed   to see how many youngsters walk around with such stunning Chanel bags.:greengrin:


----------



## J.A.N.

Couldnt believe it spotted an A4 copperhead roxanne snakeskin tote in rasp on an indian lady in my local Asda trying to take a closer look at it without her noticing. 
Beautiful colour.
Looked genuine enough to me though.


----------



## lauren_t

Loads of Bayswaters in core colours out in Carnaby/Regents streets and Covent garden today!


----------



## Wordsworth

Several Bays, including my own, & a Harriet tote on the edinburgh to london city flight this morning. Then a Willow on the central line.


----------



## Mulberrygal

nataliebx said:


> Smart cars do this as well





handbagahholic said:


> Aw no  I'm giving you a virtual M nod  my dad has a VW camper and they have a wave, when they pass each other, not everyone does it and you feel abit daft if your waving at strangers





handbagahholic said:


> Ah the mulberry nod  love it!!



What a great idea, never thought of a Mulberry 

I've got a Smarty and it's all very chummy, flashing and waving   DH has a "Vintage" MG at least that's what he calls it :lolots:  They go absolutely ballistic when they pass each other. Can be quite embarrassing, they even stop sometimes...............thank goodness it doesn't come out of the garage that often


----------



## wee drop o bush

I have seen two Oak Bayswaters in the past week. This seems to be the M standard around here.


----------



## Louliu71

Lost count if the fake Daria spinoffs in bluewater on Sunday.

I did see a Pembury for the first time in Case, well from the window. Saw Daria pouch in new leather, grain seem a bit large IMO. My daughter commented in the bayswaters in new leather in (can't remember name if the shop but sells all designer stuff).

Not many Mulberrys in canary wharf the last week or two. 

Fee Marc Jacobs and plenty if Michael Kors.... Just found out DD friends Cousin gets 50% off, very tempting!


----------



## Plemont

Some places are much better than others for Mulberry spotting - in Cambridge today and it's full of classics 

Is it just me, or do you associate certain towns with certain types/ amounts of Mulberry bags?


----------



## wee drop o bush

At my local town any M bags I see tend to be Oak Bayswaters. I think it's because they're classic M and instantly recognisable...a status symbol.


----------



## Plemont

wee drop o bush said:


> At my local town any M bags I see tend to be Oak Bayswaters. I think it's because they're classic M and instantly recognisable...a status symbol.



Definitely recognisable - even my 15 year-old son can spot an Oak Bayswater and he has no interest whatsoever in bags, clothes or anything to do with fashion!


----------



## squiddly08

Saw a beautiful Somerset Hobo in oak on the train today. The leather looked just lovely. Then a Bays at Euston, a man with a really scruffy Brynmore on the tube and a very very fake Daria. In fact the fake was that bad I was quite shocked!!!


----------



## kudos

I saw the worst fake oak bayswater in Ikea Dublin, I could tell a mile off.  The leather was awful and there were threads coming from the stitching. There was also a mulberry tree stamp on the bottom right hand corner - is this a new thing?

Also spotted two lovely Alexa's,  a quilted Shimmy tote and a purple Daria hobo in House of Fraser.


----------



## crist4ever

Hello Is this bag real.


----------



## wee drop o bush

crist4ever said:


> Hello Is this bag real.




*You are posting about this bag in the wrong threads.* You need to use the "Authenticate this Mulberry" thread which you can find on the 'Mulberry Shopping' subformum. The experts there will be able to definitively help you, we cannot.


----------



## Beautycrazy

kudos said:


> I saw the worst fake oak bayswater in Ikea Dublin, I could tell a mile off.  The leather was awful and there were threads coming from the stitching. There was also a mulberry tree stamp on the bottom right hand corner - is this a new thing?
> 
> Also spotted two lovely Alexa's,  a quilted Shimmy tote and a purple Daria hobo in House of Fraser.



I have been seeing the tree stamp bottom right of bayswater fakes almost broke my neck when I first saw it, just awful


----------



## Wordsworth

Bayswater on the Bakerloo line today, couldn't work out what colour it was - maybe putty? 

A slate blue Del Rey and a regular Oak Lily at Earls Court last night for the tennis.


----------



## smally

I saw a lovely deer brown del ray in the shopping centre in dunfermline yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I went to Tunbridge Wells yesterday and was so surprised to see so many Mulbs. It's my nearest shopping centre that actually sell Mulberry but when I've been before I have only ever send the odd one or two.

Yesterday I saw, Effie's, Miztys, Daria's and loads of Baywaters. The Bayswaters were all awful, squashed and a mess. I didn't see one decent one,they all looked as they needed sorting out  I can see why all you Ladies say you are fed up with seeing scruffy  Bayswaters in London.


----------



## nataliebx

Just watching some Sunday morning TV and spotted a flame Bryn worn by one of the contestants on coach trip


----------



## GoStanford

Beautiful slouchy and well loved brown Bayswater.  Not sure if it is the classic Oak or another brown color.  I am in California and I don't see many Bays here!


----------



## lauren_t

Grass green Bayswater by Southwark station today


----------



## Silversun

Tend to see a lot of Mulberry in the City most days, but today was fun as I walked home toward Aldgate and saw two of my particular favourites: red glossy goat double zip Bays, and a medium black Taylor.


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Love this thread... I have never found anyone else to Mulberry-spot with 

3 lovely bags today at work (huge teaching hospital so always see some amazing bags)... 

A very worn-in battered oak Bays... I love it & see it almost daily & wish it could come home with me... 

A red shiny Bays (? goat) that was AMAZING & a red effie which I actually followed for about a minute :ninja:


----------



## ferrylights

I live and work in a really posh area of London, so I'm always seeing high end beautiful bags walk by. Yesterday I saw a gorgeous taupe Willow tote, a deer brown Bayswater double zip and a black oversized Alexa on one street.


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Oak Del Ray in a cafe... It looked brand new, gorgeous.


----------



## JeniA

Today in Birmingham I saw my first (real) willow! Black with GHW, It was half covered with another bag though. Then not too long after I saw a pink willow. Both being handheld, rather then using the strap.  Then just after a black small del rey 

Now I want both


----------



## Betsy2712

Have you ever read a sighting post and then realised it was you?


----------



## Izzybet

Today I saw a chocolate brown Bays and a Red Bays and then a rather dodgy looking fake black Alexa.


----------



## s_kat

Betsy2712 said:


> Have you ever read a sighting post and then realised it was you?


Do tell!!


----------



## Dovey123

Betsy2712 said:


> Have you ever read a sighting post and then realised it was you?


I think we need to start taking pics


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> I think we need to start taking pics




+1 i would love to spot one of you ladies out and about, although i don't think I'm close too anyone here...that I know of!


----------



## Betsy2712

s_kat said:


> Do tell!!





Dovey123 said:


> I think we need to start taking pics





Jazmine2smith said:


> +1 i would love to spot one of you ladies out and about, although i don't think I'm close too anyone here...that I know of!



Ha ha nothing to tell! Just wondered, just me being vain 

Ohhh No pictures ha ha 

I think we should start asking M sightings whether they are on the purse forum :giggles:


----------



## LizzieAlexa

I have been tempted to post pics but was worried if get shouted at (on here)...! 

2 lovelies today at High Lodge (Thetford Forrest) a very slouchy bays in a mango colour, stunning... & a chestnut (is that the right colour) Antony - looked big, really lovely.


----------



## pre10d

Dovey123 said:


> I think we need to start taking pics




Oh. I did. Was this any of you lovely ladies in line at the Wicked lotto tonight?


----------



## Jordyaddict

I saw a Daria hobo while I was waiting in the doctors with my del Rey . :


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Oak slouchy tote bag in Sainsbury just now. It had a big M logo embossed in the leather... I don't know the bag at all though.


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Loads of mulberry at my local NCT sale on saturday! 

An oak Alexa (first one I've seen IRL aside from my own). 
2 Antony's (not sure what to call the colour... Chestnut?) 
An old beautiful small bays. LOVED it. Wanted it. Told the woman so. 
A slouchy oak bag - not sure what it's called so off to look. ETA - mitzy messenger. Gorgeous. 

A fake Alexa - the inking wasn't black but I had a good look and as fakes go it wasn't THAT bad. But it was just immediately obvious due to the brown inking.


----------



## xEleanor

I was with a consultant today and she had a beautiful EW bayswater...I wanted to stroke haha! X


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Very new looking brown bays spied in an anaesthetic office today. Of course I popped in to admire her!


----------



## KELTYGIRL

In Tony Macaroni's in Dunfermline yesterday, a young lady came in carrying a black willow.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw a lady in edinburgh today carrying an oversize black Bryn AND an oak EW Bays!


----------



## Dovey123

Just seen an oak bays on come dine with me ! looked lovely


----------



## emmakumqut

saw a lady in Prezzo at lunchtime with a Oak Alexa Hobo!


----------



## Dovey123

Just seen another oak bays ...irl this time ... Just coming  my local tesco as I was leaving . Felt like going back in to take a pic !


----------



## KW2013

Spotted a lovely BF bays  and a fake willow tote in Cribbs Causeway, Bristol


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Saw a black willow with nickel hardware today in the library. Tried to take a pic but the librarian gave me a LOOK so I backed off! 

Also ?SBS in foggy grey outside costa.


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Went to Selfridges in Manchester yesterday with my exotic tweed Lily and the lady in Mulberry told me someone else had been in that morning with the same bag! Very unusual!


----------



## Geddes

Anyone just spot the Tooled Bays on Law and Order U.K ?


----------



## morgan20

Very good condition Alana on a lady in the Doctors surgery on Monday.


----------



## Wordsworth

I'm carrying my berry Alexa with woven trim today and spotted a bag twin ahead of me in the queue in M&S at the Gyle at lunchtime!


----------



## Silversun

Wordsworth said:


> I'm carrying my berry Alexa with woven trim today and spotted a bag twin ahead of me in the queue in M&S at the Gyle at lunchtime!



That's so cool! I always get a little thrill when I see the berry nappa Alexa in action because it's just so gorgeous.  It may just be the best Alexa ever.


----------



## Wordsworth

Silversun said:


> That's so cool! I always get a little thrill when I see the berry nappa Alexa in action because it's just so gorgeous.  It may just be the best Alexa ever.


 
The berry is basically my dream colour, I love deep purply-reds (to the extent my bridesmaids wore that colour when I married!).


----------



## Dovey123

Watching posh pawn on tv ...spotted two Mulberrys . del ray and daria


----------



## laura81

Just spotted the most battered, stained, worn, neglected oak bays ever in Glasgow's Buchanan galleries shopping centre.

I wanted to rescue it!


----------



## Dovey123

Saw a black croc Cecily in B&Q today .I was so mesmerized that the SA was looking at me as if i was mad !! Didnt even get chance to take a pic ! Never seen one IRL ...what a beauty


----------



## Gracie12

laura81 said:


> Just spotted the most battered, stained, worn, neglected oak bays ever in Glasgow's Buchanan galleries shopping centre.
> 
> I wanted to rescue it!



Hate it when people don't cherish their babies, don't they realise its cruelty!!


----------



## Louliu71

The most amazing slate blue bays on the Northern line, I also saw a small del rey in this colour a few weeks back. If I was to stray from black and oak and BF I feel brave enough for SB!

Yesterday a postmans lock satchel...... I think I want one of these!

Oh and my pals OS oak Lexi ........ In desperate need of a samgora liner!


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberry feat today and all these bags were in my building today

Choc bays tote, khaki Taylor, BF bays, black Lexi, choc bays


----------



## Fifitrix

A mother and daughter (possibly) at Aberdeen Airport on Tuesday night. The daughter carried an Oak Bays and the mother carried a Oak Daria Satchel. Both lovely bags. I actually liked the Daria more in real life than I thought I would.


----------



## MsSJones

Exams are over so I was out and about in London today and spotted an E/W black Bays, an oak Bayswater and an oak Alexa and the most beautiful Oxblood Willow.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw a lady with a berry woven Alexa this morning.


----------



## batfish

Saw a lovely black medium Lily on my way to work today.  Now I want one!


----------



## Plemont

Early evening, Oxford Circus, and I came _that_ close to breaking the first rule of the Underground that you mustn't EVER talk to anyone.

because I really really wanted to say 'I LOVE your bag' to a young lady.

The bag in question? a Wexford beauty, about the same size and shape as a Bayswater but with a zip top instead of a flap.  Beautiful leather, nourished and cherished.  Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Tiswas

gunsandbanjos said:


> Saw a lady with a berry woven Alexa this morning.



Oooh I wonder if it was me or if I have a bag twin wandering round edinburgh


----------



## Tiswas

Just spotted a berry Alexa at the colour me rad run in edinburgh so I definitely do


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Are you blonde tiswas? I saw a blonde lady a week or so ago with a berry Alexa near the omni centre on my way to work.

Edit, just realised it was me you quoted.


----------



## Wordsworth

Tiswas said:


> Just spotted a berry Alexa at the colour me rad run in edinburgh so I definitely do



You have a bag triplet as I'm carrying my berry woven Alexa around in edinburgh today!  wasn't me you saw though, and I'm not blonde so it wasn't me Guns saw either...


----------



## Louliu71

Gorgeous oversized alexa in I think berry or conker or similar on the TV series 'Revenge'. A young Brit actress, looks like she was using her own bag too rather than a wardrobe accessory


----------



## Louliu71

Maybe berry


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Louliu71 said:


> View attachment 2645078
> 
> 
> Maybe berry



Think this was conker from memory. If it was series1/2, not watched series 3.


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> Think this was conker from memory. If it was series1/2, not watched series 3.



Thanks guns, yep S1.......just watched 24 episodes in 3 days!  lovely colour


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks guns, yep S1.......just watched 24 episodes in 3 days!  lovely colour



And a tiger lock Lilly!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lots of mulberry today at cheshire oaks
- oak bays very popular
- antony, somerset, everlina, reg lily, bryn, del rey (real and fake), alexa- all sixes
and my lovely medium lily 
Unfortunately a bird had a poo on my head... so gross but lily was ok!


----------



## Dovey123

CPrincessUK said:


> Lots of mulberry today at cheshire oaks
> - oak bays very popular
> - antony, somerset, everlina, reg lily, bryn, del rey (real and fake), alexa- all sixes
> and my lovely medium lily
> Unfortunately a bird had a poo on my head... so gross but lily was ok!


Thats so lucky ...i dont know why but that is what they say


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> Lots of mulberry today at cheshire oaks
> - oak bays very popular
> - antony, somerset, everlina, reg lily, bryn, del rey (real and fake), alexa- all sixes
> and my lovely medium lily
> Unfortunately a bird had a poo on my head... so gross but lily was ok!



A little birdie said you may have bought something???? 

Yes bird pooping on your head is good luck


----------



## Tiswas

gunsandbanjos said:


> Are you blonde tiswas? I saw a blonde lady a week or so ago with a berry Alexa near the omni centre on my way to work.
> 
> Edit, just realised it was me you quoted.



Yes I am and I was in the area as I park in greenside when visiting my edinburgh store on multrees walk. If it was it was it's very first outing - there was an evening event in my store the next day so I was visiting to see how the final prep was going - I wonder if it was me or just a weird coincidence


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dovey123 said:


> Thats so lucky ...i dont know why but that is what they say



Haha. I was most unhappy. Ugh. So gross.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Louliu71 said:


> A little birdie said you may have bought something????
> 
> Yes bird pooping on your head is good luck



I didn't purchase anything. None of the colours were 'me'.


----------



## MulberryEm

Living in London and working in central means I see them quite a lot!

I mostly see bays, this morning on the tube I saw a woman with a chocolate brown Antony.. Then standing next to her was a woman with an oak bays!

I also saw a deer brown del rey at lunchtime in sainsburys... First sighting of a del rey.. I took a sneaky pic but it's a bit blurry


----------



## Tiswas

Went down to the local pub in Ratho next to Edinburgh airport for their 'B festival' and the mulberry brigade were out in force - lovely grey lily and cream Daria drawstring amongst others.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Powder beige I think? Postmans lock satchel in John Lewis Edinburgh yesterday.


----------



## vicky

I passed through Heathrow T5 this morning and spent some time in the Mulberry store. I  saw a lady with a beautiful black medium Bryn in shiny grain - I want one now! (and was totally not impressed by the sale, there was really nothing that tempted me - except the Bryn, lol)


----------



## kayebrown

I saw an oak bayswater next to John inverdale on telly at queens yesterday, then the cameraman ever so subtly moved it out of shot.....


----------



## CPrincessUK

lots of mulberry bags at my PhD graduation today
- bayswaters, bayswaters, bayswaters- all variations of black, chocolate, oak, croc print. NVT, patent, also SBS and east west. Also medium cecily croc print and taupe suffolk. And my lovely medium lily


----------



## Amachelle

CPrincessUK said:


> lots of mulberry bags at my PhD graduation today
> - bayswaters, bayswaters, bayswaters- all variations of black, chocolate, oak, croc print. NVT, patent, also SBS and east west. Also medium cecily croc print and taupe suffolk. And my lovely medium lily



Congrats on your graduation!!

I saw a deer brown del rey in Birmingham, think the lady thought I was mad eyeballing it as I went passed lol


----------



## CPrincessUK

Amachelle said:


> Congrats on your graduation!!
> 
> I saw a deer brown del rey in Birmingham, think the lady thought I was mad eyeballing it as I went passed lol



Hehe. I got my eyeful of all the gorgeous bags but I was glad I didn't have my bays on me! Deer brown always makes me turn my head. I do wish it suited me though but it doesn't.


----------



## Tiswas

Amachelle said:


> Congrats on your graduation!!
> 
> I saw a deer brown del rey in Birmingham, think the lady thought I was mad eyeballing it as I went passed lol



There was a lady sitting next to me while I was having dinner at the Park Avenue in Belfast.  She had a georgeous Delray in a beautiful deep burgandy (Oxblood?).  I think she thought the same


----------



## Ser

CPrincessUK said:


> lots of mulberry bags at my PhD graduation today
> - bayswaters, bayswaters, bayswaters- all variations of black, chocolate, oak, croc print. NVT, patent, also SBS and east west. Also medium cecily croc print and taupe suffolk. And my lovely medium lily



Congratulations on your graduation


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ser said:


> Congratulations on your graduation


thank you


----------



## Fifitrix

A Bryn Satchel style bag in BF (possibly) in Dalaman airport tonight and a hundred fake monstrosities!!


----------



## Tiswas

A beautiful deer brown Delray heading towards the car park of Buchanan galleries this morning


----------



## Wordsworth

Black del rey in M&S at the Gyle (Edinburgh) on Monday night, owner was paying for a suitcase in the lingerie department!


----------



## baglady36

Two lovely Bayswaters on ITV just now on Britain's Poshest Nannies.


----------



## daisyw

baglady36 said:


> Two lovely Bayswaters on ITV just now on Britain's Poshest Nannies.




I spotted these too, and a deer brown del rey!


----------



## Louliu71

Fab oak tote bays at gatwick Monday, the lovely owner let me jump the check in queue as were close to missing the flight.... Eek! them a large choc Anthony in Barcelona Tuesday, deer brown, oak and birds nest (think) bays, black effie hobo and my trusted black mini Taylor in M&S today!


----------



## Linz379

A lovely oak daria satchel at my daughters school assembly.


----------



## Candysroom

Two of the fakest Fakeberrys ever seen at Southampton Station but very nice putty Bayswater on the tube!


----------



## stcstc

An oak dorset tote on the tram


----------



## tiemur

Saw someone in Newcastle with a small black bryn, inspired me to use my oak one!


----------



## Tansu

I was last week visiting Edinburhg. I thought I would see many Mulberries there but I was wrong. I saw two or tree Bayswaters, Antony and Daria cluch. I was myself wearing Elgin. That was roomy enough to carry camera, knitt and all the other stuff I needed during the day. City was very nice, I need to come back some day


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Tansu said:


> I was last week visiting Edinburhg. I thought I would see many Mulberries there but I was wrong. I saw two or tree Bayswaters, Antony and Daria cluch. I was myself wearing Elgin. That was roomy enough to carry camera, knitt and all the other stuff I needed during the day. City was very nice, I need to come back some day



Glad you enjoyed our beautiful city! I see lots of mulberries, mostly on my way to work though.


----------



## Tansu

Maybe I was visiting wrong neighbourhoods  Actually I felt like I saw mostly tourist like me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Last weekend I was in Munich and I saw - apart from the Mulberrys at the Oberpollinger store - three beautiful Mulberrys in action. One regular Lily in black, one regular Alexa in oak and a Daria clutch also in oak. I'm always exited when I see Mulberrys around here, because they are quite rare between all the LVs and MKs.


----------



## riffraff

Where I work there is a lovely battered Oak Bays (definitely hasn't been colloniled) and one very, very fake Daria Hobo.


----------



## msdiene

Spotted a woven berry Alexa at a Whole Foods in the DC suburbs.  Also spotted a Bayswater at a HS (American) football game. Was very excited because Mulberry does not have the foothold here as it does in the UK.


----------



## MissStephie

Ludmilla said:


> Last weekend I was in Munich and I saw - apart from the Mulberrys at the Oberpollinger store - three beautiful Mulberrys in action. One regular Lily in black, one regular Alexa in oak and a Daria clutch also in oak. I'm always exited when I see Mulberrys around here, because they are quite rare between all the LVs and MKs.



Ohhh yes that's exactly what I'm thinking! Munich is full with MKs (which I find looking really cheap) and LVs. I'm working here everyday and all I spotted until now was a chocolate bayswater, a willow in black and a willow in mint. Did you have a good experience at Mulberry in Oberpollinger?


----------



## Ludmilla

MissStephie said:


> Ohhh yes that's exactly what I'm thinking! Munich is full with MKs (which I find looking really cheap) and LVs. I'm working here everyday and all I spotted until now was a chocolate bayswater, a willow in black and a willow in mint. Did you have a good experience at Mulberry in Oberpollinger?



Oh yes! They still have some sale items, including the two Suffolk sizes in curry at 50% off. I was just about to buy the small one (840,-) but I resisted. The shoulder-strap is way too short for me, as I wear my bags cross-body. So I wouldn't use the bag and common sense won. But it was extremly nice.  I don't like the MKs, too... during my visit in May I spotted a Daria in Deer Brown and a blush pink Lexie with woven trim at the Nespresso flagship shop in Theatinerstraße. I'm always looking for Mulberrys in Munich. Some kind of sport, because we only have fake MKs and fake LVs in Nuremberg.


----------



## MissStephie

> Oh yes! They still have some sale items, including the two Suffolk sizes  in curry at 50% off. I was just about to buy the small one (840,-) but  I resisted. The shoulder-strap is way too short for me, as I wear my  bags cross-body. So I wouldn't use the bag and common sense won. But it  was extremly nice.   I don't like the MKs, too... during my visit in May I spotted a Daria  in Deer Brown and a blush pink Lexie with woven trim at the Nespresso  flagship shop in Theatinerstraße. I'm always looking for Mulberrys in  Munich. Some kind of sport, because we only have fake MKs and fake LVs  in Nuremberg.



Oh how lovely, another Mulb fan from Germany! I'm gonna spend Oberpollinger a visit today - it's quite dangerous to work only ten minutes away from there.
I love the suffolk in curry, it's beautiful! But if it doesn't fit 100% it makes no sense to spend so much money...so well done for resisting. But the staff there is extremely nice.
Have you visited other stores in Germany? I think the one in Munich is really small, almsot invisible between all those other high end stores.


----------



## Ludmilla

MissStephie said:


> Oh how lovely, another Mulb fan from Germany! I'm gonna spend Oberpollinger a visit today - it's quite dangerous to work only ten minutes away from there.
> I love the suffolk in curry, it's beautiful! But if it doesn't fit 100% it makes no sense to spend so much money...so well done for resisting. But the staff there is extremely nice.
> Have you visited other stores in Germany? I think the one in Munich is really small, almsot invisible between all those other high end stores.



I know. Most people here don't even know the brand. It's really nice to see, that there are some few ladies with good taste.  My first rl experience with Mulberry was at the KaDeWe in Berlin and then at Ludwig Beck. The section there was even smaller than the little store in Oberpollinger. And you are right, the staff is extremly nice. And patient. I paraded nearly an hour with the suffolk. You really must have a look at it. I liked the bag very much. Perfect size - apart from the short shoulder strap.
I would be in debt prison, if my office would be only ten minutes from the next Mulberry shop.


----------



## riffraff

1 tiny supermarket. 15 minutes. 3 Mulberries (4 including mine). 2 bays and 1 stunning SBS.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fake oak bays and fake black ant at chesterfield train stations this morning but young lady on the train had a taupe envelope wallet purse which was lovely but very thin


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lovely older lady carrying a black lily in waitrose elevator. I told her I liked her bag, she said - it cost me a blooming fortune but everyone tells me how lovely it is so I guess it was worth it :rotfl:
She was very sweet.


----------



## mills

gunsandbanjos said:


> Lovely older lady carrying a black lily in waitrose elevator. I told her I liked her bag, she said - it cost me a blooming fortune but everyone tells me how lovely it is so I guess it was worth it :rotfl:
> She was very sweet.



Lol.... Too funny


----------



## moonriver99

It never occurred to me how many Mulberry fans there were until I started becoming a fan of the label myself! At this point you really start to notice the bays, the alexas, and the lilys etc etc.!

Saw an oak bays, black alexa, and particularly a pale pink (maybe ballet pink or blush) lily that really caught my eye!


----------



## Dovey123

Out and about today being busy busy  busy with business but still found time to do some Mulberry spotting . and I wasn't disappointed  Saw a small black Effie  A black Mila  And on a meatball break in Ikea ,a large black Antony and a small black Delray  #onceyougoblack


----------



## princee12

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I thought this would be fun!
> 
> Today, whilst I was out shopping with my daughter - in the RAIN!!! Yuk!
> 
> WE SAW:
> 
> Burgundy Patent Mabel
> Oak Bayswater (very old, gorgeous and soft)
> Black Somerset Zipped Purse
> 
> 
> Did you see any Mulberries today?


 
Not today but look all the time!


----------



## BraatjeB

Ever since I got my first Mulberries and started reading this forum and the 'sightings' thread, I've been keeping an eye out for other Mulberry bags and finally, today, I spotted my first: a bright green Lily on another mom in the petting zoo.


----------



## remainsilly

Friend spotted a "coming fall 2014" mulberry storefront sign @ Dallas north park mall.
It'll be the 1st store in Texas.


----------



## Tansu

I was yesterday at Sophie Ellis-Bextor's excellent consert and did some Mulberry spotting. Actually I haven't never seen so many M bags at the same time! I saw atleast 4 Bayswaters: oak, black, navy striped and fuchsia. Then 2 OS oak Alexas and a mini one in oak too. Then there was black medium Lily and black Daria clutch. Can't remember was there any more...


----------



## Louliu71

This week in or around work, usual selection of bays, small hetty clipper in ink SS..... On my floor at work (made me want one again)! Slate blue bays. Surprisingly no Lexis 

Today in M&S a choc heavy suede DR


----------



## So many bags

Whilst shopping at Bluewater today saw a medium lily in black,  oak daria hobo and a very battered oak bays and if course not forgetting my beautiful oak lexie.


----------



## NY2005

Took my 3 year old to watch peppa pig at our local theatre (!) lady next to me had a nice daria purse and and matching satchel, looked like a toffee kind of colour, didn't look like oak. I kept glancing over, I think she thought I was nuts!! If it was you...apologies, I was trying to clock the bag.


----------



## CPrincessUK

On the London Underground yesterday saw a gorgeous deer brown medium lily and black Bayswater. I carried my Oxblood medium daria hobo.
Also saw a horrid fake black Bayswater. Had a mulberry tree embossed on the front corner. Haha


----------



## Tiswas

Was watching the Edinburgh Fireworks from a balcony on Princes street. I spotted another partygoer with a gorgeous scribbly floral scarf and along with it a scribbly floral bays :0)


----------



## Louliu71

SWT oak fest.... All on one platform

Piccadilly first one IRL wow!
Alexa hobo
Large ant and its only 8.03!


----------



## PeachyDeb

Spotted a well loved oak bays in Next, Meadowhall today


----------



## 24shaz

Along with the usual smattering of Oak Bays & Mitzys I saw a very glam lady carrying a Medium Cecily in biscuit brown croc in Aberdeen today, beautiful.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Saw a black bays and an absolutely gorgeous black Taylor in Colchester today. I couldn't stop looking at the Taylor. The lady paired it with white top/jacket and trousers and the combo is just stunning. I had my grape Alexa with me


----------



## steph22

Gorgeous eggplant buckle Lily in Manchester today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Torri del Benaco (Italy): Saw a really nice, well worn oak Bayswater there today, sitting on the shoulder of a lady that was from the Netherlands I gieß.


----------



## northernbirdie

Oak Lilly in Chester today, and a purpleish/oxblood Daria satchel in Mold at the weekend


----------



## Neillans

Hey - I was wondering if anyone has yet to see any lucky ladies out with Cara Bags?


----------



## Louliu71

Oak Daria large hobo, oxblood Daria satchel (why o why did I sell my Daria)

Plenty of bays in lots of colours

Black effie satchel (why o why did I sell mine)

Last week large oxblood willow

Ruined by a horrid fake Daria/willow hybrid


----------



## NY2005

Three in a row at school meeting, reg lily in black, large anthony in oak, oak bays !


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Amongst them today were a lovely black del rey, what looked to be a black patent Bayswater and by far my favourite was a dark blush regular Alexa!


----------



## northernbirdie

At Cheshire Oaks today I saw a lovely snowball Effie satchel (much nicer than I expected it to be) and a very well loved oak bays


----------



## Izzybet

Today I saw a well loved oak bays and on the bus home an awful peach coloured fake bays


----------



## wee drop o bush

Today I saw what looked like a Bayswater, it was black patent with colourful teapots all over it


----------



## PeachyDeb

Spotted a well worn oak Bayswater being carried by one of the students where I work. Beautiful bag but I rarely see anything else round here!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> Today I saw what looked like a Bayswater, it was black patent with colourful teapots all over it



Ooh!! I'd have liked to have seen that! =-O We need to get some sneaky pics (although we might get arrested, lurking behind supermarket shelves and racks of clothes!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh!! I'd have liked to have seen that! =-O We need to get some sneaky pics (although we might get arrested, lurking behind supermarket shelves and racks of clothes!




:giggles:


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> :giggles:



I very nearly took a pic of a gorgeous pink Georgie I spied in M&S Simply Food, in Ashbourne ... I struck up conversation with her owner and we chatted "All Things Mulberry" for about 15 minutes before she directed me towards the Posh Dogs for my daughter's birthday! She'd carried Miss Georgie for about four years and the leather still looked amazing! Such is the quality of Mulberry over nasty fakes ... B-)


----------



## PeachyDeb

PeachyDeb said:


> Spotted a well worn oak Bayswater being carried by one of the students where I work. Beautiful bag but I rarely see anything else round here!




Spoke too soon! Saw a lady carrying a gorgeous black small Del Ray with gold hardware in John Lewis today


----------



## snailpolish

I sat in the Victoria Quarter in Leeds last Saturday eating a sarni, and it was like a 'Find 50' of posh bags!  FAR too many to count.  Mainly Mulberry (makes sense - the shop is in there); quite a few LV (again, there is a shop there) and some other randoms including a nut Chloe Marcie Cross Body.  The latter was on my wish list for ages, but seeing it IRL and being worn left me cold.  It looked a little too boxy and the front flap hung lower than the bag.  Ah well - £840 saved, lol!


----------



## g41girl

Spotted yesterday on Scotrail Glasgow to Edinburgh - pink glossy goat Bayswater then a few Antony's/Bayswaters in the Capital then on train home a black Daria clutch.


----------



## remainsilly

remainsilly said:


> Friend spotted a "coming fall 2014" mulberry storefront sign @ Dallas north park mall.
> It'll be the 1st store in Texas.



UPDATE: opening was scheduled for 17 0ctober, but has been delayed.
Probably early November.


----------



## PeachyDeb

Spotted. An immaculate black Willow with gold hardware in Sheffield city centre. Seem to be spotting a lot more Mulberry here lately &#128512;


----------



## Douleur_exquise

I swear I saw pretty much everything today but mainly silky snakes?! SS Bayswater tote, SS flame Bayswater, a gold(ish) SS bays, a black/ink SS bays, black willow with nickel and what looked to be a blush OS Alexa!


----------



## aerinha

Yesterday I saw A deer brown del Rey (first ever M sighting) at Downtown Disney in Florida. Owner was a Brit from her speech


----------



## Ser

Saw a black bayswater when people watching from a cafe


----------



## Skater

Spotted an OS oxblood shrunken calf Alexa in London last week (hadn't seen that size before)... and at the opposite end of the sightings scale, a horrible fake hybrid Effie-tote-with-Daria-plaque made from really cheap leather


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Man on the bus had a giant Roxanne (romilly??) in black AND a chocolate brynmore. My kind of man!


----------



## Fifitrix

I spotted an Oak Tessie Satchel in the Silverbirch garden centre, Clyde Side. Not so keen.


----------



## aerinha

I was hoping my del Rey sighting would have someone here saying it was her.

Meanwhile I've seen two birkins in Disney. Nothing that cost that much should be in the land of melting ice cream, clumsy kids with sodas, drunks at Epcot, water rides, surprise showers and sweaty sunscreen covered bodies.


----------



## MulberryEm

I'm reading this wondering if anyone will ever spot mine! I've got a soft tan midnight bays and I have yet to see another one in person, it's such a beautiful colour


----------



## Louliu71

MulberryEm said:


> I'm reading this wondering if anyone will ever spot mine! I've got a soft tan midnight bays and I have yet to see another one in person, it's such a beautiful colour



Well I saw a lovely midnight bays with what looked like gunmetal hardware..... May have been nickel. Was very nice whatever it was

Lovely oak bays, oak effie, quite a few Mitzys in oak and black and hobo/messenger and EW I think..... No Lexie's recently in canary wharf. Slate blue regular del rey

Black effie hobo last week


----------



## MulberryEm

Louliu71 said:


> Well I saw a lovely midnight bays with what looked like gunmetal hardware..... May have been nickel. Was very nice whatever it was
> 
> Lovely oak bays, oak effie, quite a few Mitzys in oak and black and hobo/messenger and EW I think..... No Lexie's recently in canary wharf. Slate blue regular del rey
> 
> Black effie hobo last week



Oh that sounds like mine! It's got nickel hardware.. Where did you see it? Wouldn't it be weird if it was mine


----------



## Mulberrygal

I very rarely see any Mulbs around my way so was very surprised at the weekend to see a black medium Lily and a printed Oak Bays whilst shopping in my neighbouring town 

They might not sound that excited a spot but I got quite excited as I just don't usually see any.  The Croc printed oak Bays looked stunning with it's owner, she had mid length brown hair that was the exact same colour.  Looked fabulous


----------



## Louliu71

MulberryEm said:


> Oh that sounds like mine! It's got nickel hardware.. Where did you see it? Wouldn't it be weird if it was mine



I think it was the first bag I saw on the way out of my office in Churchill Place.......wouldn't that be weird! See lots of bays, but my first in this colour


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> I think it was the first bag I saw on the way out of my office in Churchill Place.......wouldn't that be weird! See lots of bays, but my first in this colour



I was surprised mulberry don't have a store in the shopping centre at Churchill place...unless they do now. I no longer work in finance so don't have to go there anymore 

I was always surprised I didn't spot more mulberry's there but it was more LV orientated.


----------



## Louliu71

MulberryEm said:


> Oh that sounds like mine! It's got nickel hardware.. Where did you see it? Wouldn't it be weird if it was mine





Ukpandagirl said:


> I was surprised mulberry don't have a store in the shopping centre at Churchill place...unless they do now. I no longer work in finance so don't have to go there anymore
> 
> I was always surprised I didn't spot more mulberry's there but it was more LV orientated.



Agree, I think they were crazy not too open a store when the shopping centre expanded. I don't know if it's my brain that is wired to spot M's, but I would say they have a good market share still. MK's were popular earlier in the year, Then I suppose closely followed by Prada and LV, Bays still make up the bulk of the M bags I see. Seen a few Del Rey's lately and Darias seem to be popular again.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

I saw a lovely petrol Daria satchel today, but not in London, in sunny Suffolk! Lol. I had my new to me scribbly bays out today for the first time. Felt so cheery because I'm in love with her completely....  Saw a few Mulbs in Norwich last weekend though which was good. Alex's, scribbly bays (which prompted my purchase) and darias too...


----------



## trefusisgirl

I live in the depths of Cornwall, UK and rarely see another Mulberry when out and about.  I was therefore pleased for a couple of sightings recently.  When eating in a restaurant not long ago the lady at the next table had an oak Mulberry.  However, her and her partner must have thought I was some kind of odd ball, as I kept staring over trying to work out which bag it was.  I never did work it out!  

I also saw an oak elgin in our nearest city the other day, it really suited the lady that had it.  

Both times i've been with my oak Ledbury, which was my first Mulberry purchase (I think I own 9, plus a purse now,) the Ledbury has aged gracefully making her better looking than when I first bought her.


----------



## remainsilly

remainsilly said:


> UPDATE: opening was scheduled for 17 0ctober, but has been delayed.
> Probably early November.



Just had phone call from VERY excited friend---
1st Texas mulberry store (Dallas) is OPEN!


----------



## 2704nina

Lots of oak Bays at the Bullring today and an oak Bay tote in the Krispy Kreme queue at Selfridges too.


----------



## aerinha

Black or maybe dark gray (lighting was bad) bays at Ulta this morning.  And if another US poster mentions seeing a small slate del rey, then she noticed my bag too


----------



## sharonmw

I saw loads today at Cheshire oaks.  Lots being purchased also.  I was very good and resisted temptation!


----------



## Linz379

Lots of Mulberry out and about in York today! Saw some lovely Bays, a couple of Del Reys, a beautiful oak daria satchel and a handful of Antony's.


----------



## PeachyDeb

Did a bit of Mulberry spotting at Chatsworth Christmas Market yesterday...black Anthony, black Daria and a gorgeous Bayswater that was a burnt orange/tan colour.  Also a nasty fake looking bag with a big Mulberry badge on the front.


----------



## handbagahholic

Ohh peachy deb I'm going to chatsworth market on Friday what did you think to it? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PeachyDeb

It was really nice handbagaholic, very festive even though the weather wasn't great! Loads of stalls, got lots of Christmas shopping done. They had a brass band playing and the mulled cider was delicious.  Take cash with you as many stalls don't take cards and the cash machine charges £2.50 for withdrawals, and if it's been raining wear your wellies as the parking areas were pretty muddy.


----------



## Louliu71

Oak Croc bays, then a black Croc bays on the escalator on the way in to my building .....quickly realised it was a work pal. Either a blush or plaster pink bays, not quite sure. Def a bays day yesterday


----------



## DanielleS19

Spotted on Sunday a conker Alexa, I'm not one of my favourite styles but it got my attention


----------



## Neillans

Has anyone seen any cara bags out and about yet? The only time I've even seen people with them is when I went to a mulberry launch event... Besides that, nada.....


----------



## Louliu71

Neillans said:


> Has anyone seen any cara bags out and about yet? The only time I've even seen people with them is when I went to a mulberry launch event... Besides that, nada.....



Nope, when Willow launched, it was months before I saw them. Only seen 5/6 sice then and I work in canary wharf which is full of M's


----------



## Louliu71

Am I being stalked!

Black Mitzy, black bays, oak effie satchel and my oak Bryn..... All together in the 4 seats on a train!


----------



## Skater

Spotted a Mulberry fan carrying not one, but two Bays on my way to work today... she had a printed black EW version AND what looked like a midnight silky snake full size one. That's dedication to the brand!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Saw a well loved navy bays on the bus ride home from work today. It's rare to spot mulberry bags where I live - I was very happy to see one


----------



## aerinha

Designerhbgirl said:


> Saw a well loved navy bays on the bus ride home from work today. It's rare to spot mulberry bags where I live - I was very happy to see one



I suddenly began seeing more of them in the US.  Wonder if it is more stores opening causing it?


----------



## Heaven17

Just back from a shopping trip to NYC. Saw a gorgeous metallic blue Daria satchel at the airport going. In NYC I saw various Mulberry Bayswaters but I also saw a large black quilted Cara  and the lady looked stunning. I paid a visit to the Store in NYC, there were four customers in and all were buying.





I also saw this Street sign in Soho


----------



## maddie66

I just saw an oak Alexa in Boston today -- first one I have seen here (I am sure there are others, but since we have no store here yet they are harder to get).


----------



## EmmaLB

I saw a Dorset today for the first time


----------



## Amachelle

I saw a reg oak lily on broad St in Birmingham on Friday night.

Not my usual haunt but was happy to see someone else with  a lily to match my scribbly floral


----------



## PeachyDeb

Had a day off work today and took a trip to Manchester. Saw ladies carrying an oak Anthony and a black Willow. Also saw Cara for the first time in real life at the Mulberry concession in Selfridges. The Oxblood colour is beautiful


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Saw a lady with a very structured looking gorgeous black printed bays and another with a slate blue OS alexa


----------



## EmmaLB

I saw THREE fakes today!


----------



## Louliu71

Black Daria hobo, black willow, black reg Lilly, red effie satchel, croc printed bays, travel bag, not sure colour, black effie east west 

All gatwick airport..... Nothing better to do whilst waiting to board


----------



## Geddes

Louliu71 said:


> Black Daria hobo, black willow, black reg Lilly, red effie satchel, croc printed bays, travel bag, not sure colour, black effie east west
> 
> All gatwick airport..... Nothing better to do whilst waiting to board



 How dare you escape this cold a drizzle.........

Yesterday on the Jubilee Line i saw a man with a really nice worn oak satchel and later at Lakeside, again, a really nice well used purple colour ( but not grape) clutch / purse on a chain.


----------



## Louliu71

Geddes said:


> How dare you escape this cold a drizzle.........
> 
> Yesterday on the Jubilee Line i saw a man with a really nice worn oak satchel and later at Lakeside, again, a really nice well used purple colour ( but not grape) clutch / purse on a chain.



Haha I wish, no sun in the Canaries at the mo and limited wifi..... Purse forum withdrawal!


----------



## Geddes

^^ (the quote didnt work )

I will let you off then


----------



## wulie

Birmingham Airport last week - a black bayswater*, purple coated canvas bays and a fake Daria clutch 

* belonging to a very nice lady who I ended up sitting next to - I think her husband was relieved she'd found someone to talk shopping with whilst he snoozed!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Saw a lady with a gorgeous oak suede tassel lily and another with a metallic silky snake del ray today, does make me long for past collections....


----------



## MulberryEm

Oh I don't think this was me! I live near to Canary wharf but don't go there very often at all...

I saw my first bag twin walk past me in victoria station when I was walking to my office, first time I've ever seen another bays in the same colour as mine!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulberry mania in Cabot circus Bristol today
Black and oak Bayswaters
Peach Daria satchel
Oak small bayswater buckle
Mulberry Neely
Black and chocolate Alexas

But no one else carried lovely Oxblood medium Lily 

Also decided against blossom tote. Looks too plasticky. Probably not tessie either due to the slouch.

Hmmmm maybe dear brown medium Lily next?? Hehe


----------



## NY2005

I saw lots of Mulberry today too
Oak Daria satchel and matching continental purse (in the queue to pay for parking)!
Large Anthony
2 x bayswater
Oak Tessie satchel in click and collect queue house of Fraser
Me and my medium oxblood lily - I love her


----------



## PeachyDeb

So many Mulberries at the Ripley Castle Christmas market today, including.....black Anthony, oak Daria, dark green (pheasant green?) SBS, grape Alexa, an older model not sure which maybe a Roxanne, and a stunning red cookie Bayswater.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Was in John Lewis Edinburgh yesterday and it was Mulberry central!

Petrol Daria hobo, black regular Mabel, lovely black maggie shoulder bag, oak Alexa in polished buffalo.

Was nice to see the maggie and Mabel rather than just newer designs.


----------



## Mayfly285

Hi guns!  Great to see(?!) you!

I was at a school choir/wind band performance on Friday morning in St Mary's Church, Stafford.  It was part of the Christmas Amongst the Trees festival, and was so beautiful - there were about 77 mini trees decorated by local businesses, schools, clubs etc and it's well worth a visit! 

Amongst the mums from our school, I spotted the following: black printed EW Bays, choc EW Bays, grainy black Bays with nickel hardware, grape Alexa, choc Bays tote, black sparkle print Alexa (I must look that one up - it was stunning!) a couple I've since forgotten and my own scribbly floral patent Bays ... It was quite a Mulberry Fest!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Hi Mayfly  not really been around, been stupidly busy at work and child been ill. Got some time off over Christmas though!


----------



## aerinha

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi guns!  Great to see(?!) you!
> 
> I was at a school choir/wind band performance on Friday morning in St Mary's Church, Stafford.  It was part of the Christmas Amongst the Trees festival, and was so beautiful - there were about 77 mini trees decorated by local businesses, schools, clubs etc and it's well worth a visit!
> 
> Amongst the mums from our school, I spotted the following: black printed EW Bays, choc EW Bays, grainy black Bays with nickel hardware, grape Alexa, choc Bays tote, black sparkle print Alexa (I must look that one up - it was stunning!) a couple I've since forgotten and my own scribbly floral patent Bays ... It was quite a Mulberry Fest!



I remember when we used to do Christmas in school...big tree we made ornaments for in art class.  Sigh.  Banned now


----------



## Ludmilla

Went with my girls from work to Christkindles Market at Nuremberg today. Spotted a very well loved Bayswater in conker. Yeah! I don't see Mulberries very often here.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Around wills memorial in Bristol
Mole grey large del rey
Black Mitzy tote
Black bays double zip tote
Oak croc Bayswater
My oxblood medium daria


----------



## Fifitrix

Aberdeen Airport -

Mitzy Messenger in black
Daria Hobo in black
Bays SBS in Oak


----------



## MissStephie

Munich city & train - yesterday was quite special: chocolate bayswater, inbetween a taupe sophie hulme bag and the highlight was a black willow on the christmas market.


----------



## Ludmilla

MissStephie said:


> Munich city & train - yesterday was quite special: chocolate bayswater, inbetween a taupe sophie hulme bag and the highlight was a black willow on the christmas market.




Hello MissStephie! The Christmas markets seem to be a good place for Mulberry hunting in Germany.  I think I might have spotted an oak Willow yesterday. But I'm not sure. The girl was running. What do you think? How many Mulberries will cross our paths until Christmas?


----------



## MissStephie

Ludmilla said:


> Hello MissStephie! The Christmas markets seem to be a good place for Mulberry hunting in Germany.  I think I might have spotted an oak Willow yesterday. But I'm not sure. The girl was running. What do you think? How many Mulberries will cross our paths until Christmas?



ohhh I'm so sorry, I just saw your quote...yes indeed, today I was at Marienplatz and saw a black bayswater and a beautiful chloe marcie...
just in case, if I ever spot a girl with a pickle green Lexy in Munich...I might ask her if she's from TPF


----------



## Ludmilla

MissStephie said:


> ohhh I'm so sorry, I just saw your quote...yes indeed, today I was at Marienplatz and saw a black bayswater and a beautiful chloe marcie...
> just in case, if I ever spot a girl with a pickle green Lexy in Munich...I might ask her if she's from TPF




Yes, do this! It's probably me


----------



## lcy32

Sandwiched between two identical oak Effie satchels in the Post Office queue yesterday. They both looked lovely.


----------



## Pep1301

Beautiful oxblood bays and medium lily...loving oxblood this time of year!


----------



## remainsilly

pep1301 said:


> ...loving oxblood this time of year!



+1


----------



## Pep1301

remainsilly said:


> +1



Might have to indulge soon!!


----------



## PeachyDeb

Lots of oak on Meadowhall today - spotted a Roxanne, medium Lily, and a Tessie.  Quite a queue at the Mulberry counter in HofF too!


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberry by the many!

Oak mini Lexi, oak mitzy hobo, large daria hobo, stunning new black del rey, black small Anthony, black daria hobo, black mitzy hobo....... Had to laugh, spotted the plastic covering thingy on the floor that had clearly fallen off a 'babied' bag.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Several Bayswaters in black, chocolate and oak, also a black Anthony.


----------



## 2manyhorses

Two in Costco tonight, oak bays and a navy willow


----------



## Candysroom

In Winchester today 4 oak Bays in quick Sucession!


----------



## PeachyDeb

Just spotted the most gorgeous shrunken calf Alexa, I think in conker. Being carried by a woman attending a graduation ceremony at the University I work at.


----------



## Louieju

PeachyDeb said:


> Just spotted the most gorgeous shrunken calf Alexa, I think in conker. Being carried by a woman attending a graduation ceremony at the University I work at.


Today in the Waitrose cafe,  a beautiful dark blue large Willow. 
It was lovely, but I had to breath a little faster when she moved it from the chair to the floor...she didn't seem to mind though..


----------



## Candysroom

Not Waitrose but John Lewis cafe! Beautiful glossy black printed Bayswater


----------



## Ser

Saw a black alexa in a bar on my birthday night out last night. First time I've spotted a mulberry out. So got quite excited!!  I had my trusty black zinia. Robust and compact and can handle a drink spilled so don't have to worry about her


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Saw a black alexa in a bar on my birthday night out last night. First time I've spotted a mulberry out. So got quite excited!!  I had my trusty black zinia. Robust and compact and can handle a drink spilled so don't have to worry about her




Belated happy birthday to you!


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Belated happy birthday to you!



Thank you  it's today but I've made a weekend of it


----------



## mills

Ser said:


> Thank you  it's today but I've made a weekend of it



Happy birthday Ser!


----------



## Ser

mills said:


> Happy birthday Ser!



Thank you it's been a mulberry and swarovski birthday


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Thank you it's been a mulberry and swarovski birthday




Uhh! Nice! Haha, doing a birthday weekend is great! Enjoy your day. &#128522;


----------



## Skater

Spotted a taupe Pembridge (the one with the two top handles rather than the hobo) in London today - have never actually seen anyone carrying one of those before, and it made me wonder why, as it looked nice...


----------



## Barneycat

Spotted a taupe Bayswater in a bar in Clapham one night this week. Lots of Michael Kirs but only one Mulberry...


----------



## Pep1301

Louliu71 said:


> Mulberry by the many!
> 
> Oak mini Lexi, oak mitzy hobo, large daria hobo, stunning new black del rey, black small Anthony, black daria hobo, black mitzy hobo....... Had to laugh, spotted the plastic covering thingy on the floor that had clearly fallen off a 'babied' bag.



Haha I love this! I'm so OCD they stay on as long as possible! Was horrified when my other half got hold of my sale purchase medium lily..."you've still got the plastic on silly!" And preceded to rip it off in lightening speed...it was like ripping a plaster from a child!!!


----------



## Skater

Pep1301 said:


> Haha I love this! I'm so OCD they stay on as long as possible! Was horrified when my other half got hold of my sale purchase medium lily..."you've still got the plastic on silly!" And preceded to rip it off in lightening speed...it was like ripping a plaster from a child!!!


I will confess to keeping them on as well - as long as they are invisible with no air bubbles etc!


----------



## So many bags

Me too!! Terrified of getting hardware scratched.


----------



## remainsilly

I saw a new mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet sitting by my coffee this morning.
I've had so much fun using the black goat one I bought, man in my life thought I needed, "a cheerful spring color."

Pic found online: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ0KEvNUyWtAI-p0ObIyMVXi3FtIhIPgHfRWdWXQ67kWHkkGAB5

A little bird mentioned this particular pink is being discontinued?


----------



## Louliu71

So many bags said:


> Me too!! Terrified of getting hardware scratched.



Still on my SDR 12 months later..... I thought it was normal


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Still on my SDR 12 months later..... I thought it was normal


It is to several of us


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I saw a new mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet sitting by my coffee this morning.
> I've had so much fun using the black goat one I bought, man in my life thought I needed, "a cheerful spring color."
> 
> Pic found online: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ0KEvNUyWtAI-p0ObIyMVXi3FtIhIPgHfRWdWXQ67kWHkkGAB5
> 
> A little bird mentioned this particular pink is being discontinued?



Huiii! Nice! You lucky lucky lady. I wish I had such helpful little birds. 
Enjoy her - a little pop of colour during the last wintery days is all we need now.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Huiii! Nice! You lucky lucky lady. I wish I had such helpful little birds.
> Enjoy her - a little pop of colour during the last wintery days is all we need now.



Thank you, Ludmilla. Your comments are so kind & wonderful. 

It's BRIGHT. Maybe between Andy Pandy & pepto-bismol pink? I love it for the clutch wallet style. 
(Perfect to support friends battling breast cancer, also.)
Changes to almost purple, in low light--mulberry colors are magic that way.


----------



## Pessie

remainsilly said:


> I saw a new mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet sitting by my coffee this morning.
> I've had so much fun using the black goat one I bought, man in my life thought I needed, "a cheerful spring color."
> 
> Pic found online: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ0KEvNUyWtAI-p0ObIyMVXi3FtIhIPgHfRWdWXQ67kWHkkGAB5
> 
> A little bird mentioned this particular pink is being discontinued?


Please - tell me there's a brother.........?


----------



## remainsilly

Pessie said:


> Please - tell me there's a brother.........?



You're sweet. 
This is the same man who wears sandals in winter & believes cheesecake is a food group. He does have his moments, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. Your comments are so kind & wonderful.
> 
> It's BRIGHT. Maybe between Andy Pandy & pepto-bismol pink? I love it for the clutch wallet style.
> (Perfect to support friends battling breast cancer, also.)
> Changes to almost purple, in low light--mulberry colors are magic that way.



You are very welcome! It's easy to write nice comments about nice bags...
Yes, I can imagine, that the colour must be wonderful. I hope its bright magic shines every illness away! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## missbradshaw

I've just seen a red Effie tote, a black Quilted Cara and a Pembridge between Aldgate and Paddington!


----------



## missbradshaw

And a black Suffolk in my meeting!


----------



## roxyredhead

Haven't posted in a long time, but always enjoy lurking here.

Hoping to become a Mulberry Sightee myself in the next couple of days.  Attending the last four days of the Australian Open tennis in Melbourne starting on Thursday, and have my Snowball wrinkly patent Bays, and Clemmie clutch in metallic mushroom at the ready.  If you're watching the tennis, look out for the large redhead in the Rod Laver arena!

Roxyredhead x

Murray for the championship!!


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> This is the same man who wears sandals in winter & believes cheesecake is a food group. He does have his moments, though.


:lolots:


----------



## missbradshaw

roxyredhead said:


> Haven't posted in a long time, but always enjoy lurking here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to become a Mulberry Sightee myself in the next couple of days.  Attending the last four days of the Australian Open tennis in Melbourne starting on Thursday, and have my Snowball wrinkly patent Bays, and Clemmie clutch in metallic mushroom at the ready.  If you're watching the tennis, look out for the large redhead in the Rod Laver arena!
> 
> 
> 
> Roxyredhead x
> 
> 
> 
> Murray for the championship!!




I will roxy! Been to Wimbledon and the U.S. Open but not the Australian. Have a good time and come on Andy!


----------



## ferrylights

Yesterday was a 2 Cara day, and the first time I've ever seen them in the wild (besides my own). One on my way to work in Kensington worn as a backpack, regular sized black natural leather. The other was a mini green camo, worn on the longer shoulder strap. Both were softly broken in and stunnnnning! 
I'm thinking kind of jokingly but kind of seriously about starting a tumblr or blog called Urban Bag Spotting - as my husband claims it is my favourite past time when we are out and about, and I see so many fav bags in London (he's an expert at Mulberry and Chanel spots now).


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Mulberry overload at work today... Lovely brand new bays in oak (such envy as mine is absolutely battered these days), another bays in black with nickel hardware, another bays in mulberry pink (amazing) & finally a mystery vintage mulb that I posted on another thread as my colleague doesn't know its name!


----------



## PeachyDeb

Gorgeous Oxblood Tessie spotted on my friend at work today, was a birthday gift from her husband


----------



## Louliu71

Oak Effie, deer brown bays, black bays, black mitzy messenger, black mitzy tote

The mitzys both looked brand new, I actually prefer the leather on these compared to the one I had. Mulberry have made the right decision not to stop outlet specials. People want to carry the brand but can't/ won't pay the silly prices of late in the main stores.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Louliu71 said:


> Oak Effie, deer brown bays, black bays, black mitzy messenger, black mitzy tote
> 
> The mitzys both looked brand new, I actually prefer the leather on these compared to the one I had. Mulberry have made the right decision not to stop outlet specials. People want to carry the brand but can't/ won't pay the silly prices of late in the main stores.


Seen at McArthur Glen, Jt 28 of M1 today...

Oak Mitzy Messenger, 2 x Oak Ants, Oak EW Bays & a black Daria of some sort (well I didn't spot that one, DH did )

Never seen so many, so near to home!!


----------



## wulie

Lady Farquar said:


> Seen at McArthur Glen, Jt 28 of M1 today...
> 
> Oak Mitzy Messenger, 2 x Oak Ants, Oak EW Bays & a black Daria of some sort (well I didn't spot that one, DH did )
> 
> Never seen so many, so near to home!!


Good spot there Lady F's DH, you're training him well!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lots of mulberry bags today at Cabot circus
4 oak Bayswaters
Black silky snake bayswater
Black daria
Chocolate Antony
Chocolate Alexa
Oak Alexa
My oxblood medium daria hobo


----------



## Ludmilla

Chocolate Bays in Nuremberg today. Always exciting to see Mulbs in the wild here.


----------



## holleigh

Black Printed Georgie in Tesco yesterday - she looked wonderful


----------



## Lady Farquar

A lovely oak Brymore (carried by a lady as a briefcase) & a graphite Bays on the train down to Birmingham this morning


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Aubergine bays shoulder on the way home today.


----------



## Skater

Lovely Bayswater in London a couple of days ago - the colour looked like conker, was that ever made? I only remember the outlet special shiny grain ones from last year, but this was a different, lighter weight leather...


----------



## Skater

Absolutely appalling fake spotted on my commute:




Sorry for the rubbish pic, it was taken very quickly in an attempt to be subtle!!


----------



## Juicy

Skater said:


> Absolutely appalling fake spotted on my commute:
> 
> View attachment 2943097
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish pic, it was taken very quickly in an attempt to be subtle!!



EWWWWWWW! What is that even supposed to be!?


----------



## Mayfly285

Juicy said:


> EWWWWWWW! What is that even supposed to be!?



+1! I just hope less informed passengers don't think, "Yeuch! I don't think much of Mulberry!"


----------



## LoupyLou

Juicy said:


> EWWWWWWW! What is that even supposed to be!?



I regularly see a very poor Willow fake, complete with very plastic leather, zips that don't do up and fraying around the top.

But I choose to look at it with pity as I swoosh my beauty Bay's in it's direction.


----------



## PeachyDeb

Spotted an oxblood SDR in Meadowhall yesterday, lovely bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lady Farquar said:


> Seen at McArthur Glen, Jt 28 of M1 today...
> 
> Oak Mitzy Messenger, 2 x Oak Ants, Oak EW Bays & a black Daria of some sort (well I didn't spot that one, DH did )
> 
> Never seen so many, so near to home!!



At pure offices sherwood park...junction 27.. Jungle green and cream woven bays buckle...told OH it was a mulberry and he was amazed...said it was hideous and i had to agree!! Being carried by a very stylish lady


----------



## Skater

elvisfan4life said:


> At pure offices sherwood park...junction 27.. Jungle green and cream woven bays buckle...told OH it was a mulberry and he was amazed...said it was hideous and i had to agree!! Being carried by a very stylish lady


I've seen these in store - the finish looks very like some patterned wicker chairs my parents used to have!


----------



## NY2005

Just been to the city where we live, there was a lady coming out of house of Fraser with a mulberry carrier, the handles were poking out of the dust bag and it looked like they were from a bayswater .....colour looked very much as though it could be hibiscus. She had a real spring in her step , I would love it to be revealed on here!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Skater said:


> I've seen these in store - the finish looks very like some patterned wicker chairs my parents used to have!



Lol that was just what my OH said!!!! The green and cream just didnt work either ...very strange looking bag


----------



## Skater

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol that was just what my OH said!!!! The green and cream just didnt work either ...very strange looking bag


I'm with you on this one. I'm sure the leather work took some effort, but I just don't get it!


----------



## Dovey123

spotted this beauty at the hairdressers this morning [emoji2]She even posed for a pic .Beautiful colour


----------



## Tansu

I spotted Bayswater double zip tote while watchin Casual Vacancy on HBO.


----------



## Slowhand

I saw a battered Oak Piccadilly today in John Lewis being used as a mummy bag


----------



## Candysroom

A very fake strange brown pvc "Willow" in Eastleigh today...not nice!


----------



## Adnama

This morning was particularly good for Mulberry-spotting as I saw two black Bayswaters, an oak EW Bayswater, a gunmetal(?) Smithfield, an olive Hellier tote and my friend's Mitzy hobo. There was also a questionable Alexa or two.

(This was on my commute from Greenwich to Westminster)


----------



## Candysroom

Must be fake week for me. Navy blue fake Tessie with giant plaque today near Petersfield


----------



## wee drop o bush

My friends Pear Sorbet Daria Satchel, and an Oak Bayswater.


----------



## Izzybet

After a Google, I have found out I saw a rather lovely looking Effie hobo, in midnight I would guess. Think that might be one to add to the wish list [emoji3]


----------



## lcy32

Sitting opposite a gorgeous graphite Bayswater carried by a very stylish lady in departures at St Pancras international. Lovely silver hardware.


----------



## DiJe40

I never see Mulberry around here..once I saw a well loved oak Bayswater. Was so surprised.. I'm always handbag spotting but only see Longchamp, Michael Kors and fake LV. [emoji19]


----------



## princesspig

I don't see a lot of Mulberry bags around here, which is a bit odd - there's the occasional Bayswater, but that's about it. 

But the lady behind me in the supermarket earlier did have a lovely chocolate Henley (I had to ask as I haven't seen it IRL before). It was stunning!


----------



## Louliu71

Blush bryn, graphite bays and oak double zip bays this morning, all on one escalator in canary wharf oh and my oak bella


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Saw a small double zip bays this morning, never spied one in the wild before but it looked lovely. Whilst I see Bayswaters and Del Rays in a near enough daily basis, I've been seeing a lot of Taylor's recently which are just making me more and more lusty


----------



## Izzybet

Today I have seen a oak Bayswater tote, a chocolate Ledbury and an oak SBS [emoji3]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Today I saw truck loads of bayswaters, mitzys and a heathy splattering of Somerset totes at Bicester. Had a fab couple of hours there. Great to see so many lovely handbags out!


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today I saw truck loads of bayswaters, mitzys and a heathy splattering of Somerset totes at Bicester. Had a fab couple of hours there. Great to see so many lovely handbags out!


Did you make a purchase......?


----------



## March786

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today I saw truck loads of bayswaters, mitzys and a heathy splattering of Somerset totes at Bicester. Had a fab couple of hours there. Great to see so many lovely handbags out!



Ooohhhh do you remember which colour bayswaters? I'm making a trip to bicester on sunday soooooooo exciting &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Right, croc printed bays in black and oak, baywater with side flap (don't know what it's called sorry), graphite bays (I might have purchased one ) black small grain n nickel bays (was yum) masses of ostrich ones in bright colours that appeared to start at £2k each  pea green bays, blue n red... Lots of soft gold hardware. That's about all I can remrmber ....


----------



## March786

Ukpandagirl said:


> Right, croc printed bays in black and oak, baywater with side flap (don't know what it's called sorry), graphite bays (I might have purchased one ) black small grain n nickel bays (was yum) masses of ostrich ones in bright colours that appeared to start at £2k each  pea green bays, blue n red... Lots of soft gold hardware. That's about all I can remrmber ....



Ooohhhh can't wait to see your reveal...plzzzz post pics 
Thankyou for the info I'm looking forward to my trip tomorrow....its been a long time since i went to bicester &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## DiJe40

Spotted a red Del Rey in Amsterdam this week..told my husband, but he gave me a strange look..[emoji12]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DiJe40 said:


> Spotted a red Del Rey in Amsterdam this week..told my husband, but he gave me a strange look..[emoji12]



I get the same generally... After a Few years of continually doing it, he now does spotting himself... He knows what bayswaters are and even has opinion m colours now!!!!

I bought him an oak wallet and he's slowly getting the bug. He likes to wear my large Anthony when we're out and on holiday/breaks etc. He's finally worked out that if you can't beat them...join them


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> I get the same generally... After a Few years of continually doing it, he now does spotting himself... He knows what bayswaters are and even has opinion m colours now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought him an oak wallet and he's slowly getting the bug. He likes to wear my large Anthony when we're out and on holiday/breaks etc. He's finally worked out that if you can't beat them...join them




Haha..that's funny.. I don't see Mulberry where I live. That's why I'm addicted to tpf..to see all the beauty's here..
And for my husband.. I think he rather dies then wear a bag..[emoji12]


----------



## Pep1301

Bag twin in the form of a oak antony in Westport, Ireland on holiday!


----------



## Ser

I saw a lovely oak Alexa when out shopping at the weekend. I never see mulberrys when I'm out and about so was quite exciting


----------



## Pep1301

Ser said:


> I saw a lovely oak Alexa when out shopping at the weekend. I never see mulberrys when I'm out and about so was quite exciting




Classic, would love an oak Lexi in my collection...never see them either which makes me like them even more!


----------



## 24shaz

I saw a lady in Aberdeen carrying a Mushroom Beatrice today, it was stunning & I was very impressed (sadly I was in my running gear so couldn't give her the Mulberry nod &#55357;&#56834.


----------



## ShropsGal

In Smyths toy store at the weekend and spotted an Anthony in Oak and a Black Bayswater Tote.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

At glastonbury festival I spotted about 6 Alexa's, 5 Anthony's in either size, 2 Daria satchels and one fake bayswater 'thing' that I know are sold in Thailand. I good haul was seen. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Poppet46

Ukpandagirl said:


> At glastonbury festival I spotted about 6 Alexa's, 5 Anthony's in either size, 2 Daria satchels and one fake bayswater 'thing' that I know are sold in Thailand. I good haul was seen. &#55357;&#56842;


At the risk of going off topic - how was the festival! I caught Kanye  and Chemical Brothers  on TV


----------



## wadaiko

Ukpandagirl said:


> At glastonbury festival I spotted about 6 Alexa's, 5 Anthony's in either size, 2 Daria satchels and one fake bayswater 'thing' that I know are sold in Thailand. I good haul was seen. &#65533;&#65533;



Ooh I never bring a designer bag to a festival. To afraid it will get dirty or damaged. I had one Radley bag ruined by beer in a pub. And at festivals or any party it rains beer. I use plastic cheap bags and one (sorry to say) fake marc jacobs bag and even this bag got damaged at a festival, a little spark of a sigaret ruined the zipper lining of my bag. So glad it's not one of my designer bags.. I would be to busy protecting my bag instead of dancing.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Poppet46 said:


> At the risk of going off topic - how was the festival! I caught Kanye  and Chemical Brothers  on TV



Didn't bother with Kanye as not my thing. Chemicals were amazing! Lionel had it in the bag though!! A brilliant festival was had and I even behaved and didn't go to Shepton mallet on the way home as I'm on a ban and must put buy anything more for a month or so.... Have my eyes on a scarf but must be good, must be good, must be good.....

To keep this thread on track, the most ridiculous bag I saw was a massive Bal City which was just out of place.... I had my knackered old Anthony with me which got soaked three times. It still looks lush .... Life's for living and my bags are for wearing! I'd not take my cara there be fair, my large and regular Anthony's are perfect festival bags so they come out regularly ....


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> At glastonbury festival I spotted about 6 Alexa's, 5 Anthony's in either size, 2 Daria satchels and one fake bayswater 'thing' that I know are sold in Thailand. I good haul was seen. &#55357;&#56842;




Did you see Jamie xx?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Did you see Jamie xx?



Sadly no. Was up to something else.


----------



## Ludmilla

A terrible sky-blue faux leather something at the station today. Had a huge Daria like badge but that was all "Mulberry" of this bag. [emoji1]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> A terrible sky-blue faux leather something at the station today. Had a huge Daria like badge but that was all "Mulberry" of this bag. [emoji1]



I've seen some shocking fakes too being carried recently which has made me stare and chuckle in order.... The same as you described... Huge round daria type disc which was so badly made and attached. One even had big rips where the plastic/leather ahem, had torn


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> I've seen some shocking fakes too being carried recently which has made me stare and chuckle in order.... The same as you described... Huge round daria type disc which was so badly made and attached. One even had big rips where the plastic/leather ahem, had torn




I really don't get why someone would buy a fantasy fake... Maybe those people only know the name but not the bags of a brand...


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> I really don't get why someone would buy a fantasy fake... Maybe those people only know the name but not the bags of a brand...


 
I've also seen lots of fakes lately, really weird mash ups of different M styles and more often than not with a Daria-like disc on the front.  The most recent was an "antony" with a daria disc - I couldn't take my eyes off it!  Simply don't get why people buy fakes at all.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> I've also seen lots of fakes lately, really weird mash ups of different M styles and more often than not with a Daria-like disc on the front.  The most recent was an "antony" with a daria disc - I couldn't take my eyes off it!  Simply don't get why people buy fakes at all.



The last time I was in the Mulberry concession at the HoF near where I live, a woman walked right up to the stand carrying a fake bag. She smiled at me and the SA's and swooshed off round to the Ridley section but it was as if she didn't know here bag was fake.? I guess she didn't but it made me feel really cross as I bet she got duped by evilbay or one of the many sites that claim to sell authentic Mulberry and paid a lot of money for it. Either that or she has a brass neck...  Fakes just make me sad/mad.


----------



## Skater

Ukpandagirl said:


> The last time I was in the Mulberry concession at the HoF near where I live, a woman walked right up to the stand carrying a fake bag. She smiled at me and the SA's and swooshed off round to the Ridley section but it was as if she didn't know here bag was fake.? I guess she didn't but it made me feel really cross as I bet she got duped by evilbay or one of the many sites that claim to sell authentic Mulberry and paid a lot of money for it. Either that or she has a brass neck...  Fakes just make me sad/mad.


Or she was given a "Mulberry" gift and just didn't realise she's been given a fake...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Skater said:


> Or she was given a "Mulberry" gift and just didn't realise she's been given a fake...



Exactly.... How gutted who you be to find out that lovely generous gift was a dud... #gutted


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Daria Hobo on train - but I fear it is a fake again. The colour is strange and it shows typical signs of wear and tear of a pleather bag... I want to spot a real Mulb bag again! :cry:


----------



## Ser

Oak bayswater when out shopping at the weekend


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Saw an oxblood blossom tote today, looked v classy.


----------



## Izzybet

A black double zip bays, with very curled up straps !! And a few days ago I saw a jungle green Bayswater.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Cambridge is full of mulberry lovers (like Cheltenham for mulberry spotting).

Too much to say from yesterday but a good range of
- bayswaters
-daria satchel and hobo
- east west bays
- effie
- pembridge I think - checked on Internet it was the double handle version- lovely and classy IRL
- cara- this was in oak and looked really good 
- my lovely cosmic blue cecily got lots of lingering looks!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Dark grey Daria Hobo with brass hardware at the station. Not sure, but I think it wasn't a fake. [emoji4]


----------



## Pessie

Chatting with someone today in my local M concession - she was carrying a Congo bays which she said she'd used every day for 11 years!  Still a very, very beautiful bag - actually it looked like it had more years left in it than the new poppy NVT bays that I'd gone in to have a shufty at


----------



## 24shaz

Saw a very brave (and very glamorous) lady carrying her Oak Bays through the rain in Aberdeen today!


----------



## Redwoods

Aw Pessie, was the poppy bays not nice? I've been lusting after this but I haven't seen it in the flesh yet.


----------



## Pessie

Redwoods said:


> Aw Pessie, was the poppy bays not nice? I've been lusting after this but I haven't seen it in the flesh yet.



I was very disappointed to be frank, it didn't look or feel like it had any substance to it.  Can't imagine it lasting 11 years like the lovely Congo one I saw today.  The colour was nice though.   I only looked at the one on display however, didn't ask to see any others so whether it was a poor example I'm not sure, but I usually work on the assumption that they put the nicest ones on display.


----------



## cberrill2

Pessie said:


> I was very disappointed to be frank, it didn't look or feel like it had any substance to it.  Can't imagine it lasting 11 years like the lovely Congo one I saw today.  The colour was nice though.   I only looked at the one on display however, didn't ask to see any others so whether it was a poor example I'm not sure, but I usually work on the assumption that they put the nicest ones on display.


I have seen this one and was similarly unimpressed. I have a glossy goat poppy bays and it was a very poor imitation IMO. The colour did not pop as much and the leather appeared sort of used already, maybe its like the substance thing you mentioned? Its odd, I was thinking of getting it in the sbs but won't bother...


----------



## Pessie

cberrill2 said:


> I have seen this one and was similarly unimpressed. I have a glossy goat poppy bays and it was a very poor imitation IMO. The colour did not pop as much and the leather appeared sort of used already, maybe its like the substance thing you mentioned? Its odd, I was thinking of getting it in the sbs but won't bother...



Appeared used already - yes exactly that I'm afraid.


----------



## CPrincessUK

cberrill2 said:


> I have seen this one and was similarly unimpressed. I have a glossy goat poppy bays and it was a very poor imitation IMO. The colour did not pop as much and the leather appeared sort of used already, maybe its like the substance thing you mentioned? Its odd, I was thinking of getting it in the sbs but won't bother...



I noticed that too with the regular Lily. I was thinking of getting the NVT at Heathrow later this month but a lovely tpfer mentioned poppy red glossy goat was available in the outlets from an older season (went in Dec 2014 sale). The red is much richer in glossy goat and it is fully suede lined which for me was better than the NVT version in store with microfibre and cloth lining especially at it was more than a £100 cheaper.

The red must take differently on the NVT than glossy goat. Both are pretty bags (don't want poppy red NVT owners to feel bad about their bags as they are lovely too) but a stronger colour pop in glossy goat.

Oxblood NVT is very rich though. That colour on my medium Lily is divine.


----------



## cberrill2

CPrincessUK said:


> I noticed that too with the regular Lily. I was thinking of getting the NVT at Heathrow later this month but a lovely tpfer mentioned poppy red glossy goat was available in the outlets from an older season (went in Dec 2014 sale). The red is much richer in glossy goat and it is fully suede lined which for me was better than the NVT version in store with microfibre and cloth lining especially at it was more than a £100 cheaper.
> 
> The red must take differently on the NVT than glossy goat. Both are pretty bags (don't want poppy red NVT owners to feel bad about their bags as they are lovely too) but a stronger colour pop in glossy goat.
> 
> Oxblood NVT is very rich though. That colour on my medium Lily is divine.



I definitely agree with you on oxblood, I love that colour in NVT (and dislike it in Nappa!). Maybe it is because of the lining the leather is less robust? Good if you like patina/slouch and a more mellow colour; good sides to everything!


----------



## Mayfly285

Several Mulberry lovelies at the new students/parents induction evening on Wednesday, including two oak Bayswaters, oversized oak Alexa, oak Bayswater clutch, SBS in several shades and - my first ever viewing in the flesh! - a taupe quilted Cara backpack!! Very (if discreetly!) excited to see the Cara and sidled up nearby to get a better look (resisted giving it a poke!) &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mariann

I live in the Netherlands and I have never seen any M bags "in the wild". Lots of Vuitton and Michael Kors though. 

I visited the M shop in Zurich during our vacation in Switzerland last month. I really was curious what the Cara bag looked like in person. Really liked it in Oxblood, but I think I would need to buy the medium. I have it on my wish list, but I'll wait until the prices drop more. In about 10 years or so


----------



## DiJe40

Today..I saw a regular black Lily..couldn't take my eyes off and was informing my daughter about this beauty. First time I see a Mulberry in my hometown.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Saw a splattering of bayswaters in Norwich today. Was nice to see so many out.all in different colours and states... I had my bays tote today as it was raining so I felt right at home with my fellow Bayswater lovers.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Pistachio regular Lily at Harry Potter studios.


----------



## msdiene

Two Lilys - one medium, one regular sized in Las Vegas.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lots in London in half hour from Paddington to Victoria 
Bayswater- oak, chocolate, oak cookie
Lily- black medium and regular
Ledbury- black
Daria hobo- oak
And my lovely midnight bays.


----------



## Dee_London

I see Bayswater in lots of colours on the train pretty much every day in London. I blame them for luring me in!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dee_London said:


> I see Bayswater in lots of colours on the train pretty much every day in London. I blame them for luring me in!



Not a fan of london as too crowded and busy but I do love the bag spotting! Chanel, LV, Prada and Michael kors(MK in abundance).


----------



## Dee_London

CPrincessUK said:


> Not a fan of london as too crowded and busy but I do love the bag spotting! Chanel, LV, Prada and Michael kors(MK in abundance).



Yes it is crowded, but I still love it. 

MK is EVERYWHERE. So much so it's putting me off the bags completely.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dee_London said:


> Yes it is crowded, but I still love it.
> 
> MK is EVERYWHERE. So much so it's putting me off the bags completely.



Yup I have four MK bags, three jet set totes in red, electric blue and black and a large red Sutton. I used to have a malachite green Selma but gave it away to my sister in law. I won't buy another MK although I really enjoy using the ones I have.


----------



## Dee_London

CPrincessUK said:


> Yup I have four MK bags, three jet set totes in red, electric blue and black and a large red Sutton. I used to have a malachite green Selma but gave it away to my sister in law. I won't buy another MK although I really enjoy using the ones I have.



They do look very practical, some of them. I guess that's why they are so popular.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dee_London said:


> They do look very practical, some of them. I guess that's why they are so popular.



They are! I love my MK but a bit too ubiquitous! Haha.
On my way back home saw two East west Bayswaters, choc and black and another oak bays. Saw a pocket bays too and a yucky fake.


----------



## Louliu71

Regular oak Lilly On the ferry from Fowey to Pelruan.....looked like the glam looking lady had left it somewhere and had sent her hubby back to locate it.


----------



## Izzybet

A jungle green Bayswater in the office and an awful fake bag that looks nothing like a Mulberry but had a big shiny Daria plaque


----------



## GoStanford

On Sunday at the farmer's market I saw a young woman with a beautiful worn-in Antony small messenger bag in Oak.  It had aged so nicely - I told her I liked her bag and she had a big smile.


----------



## Mayfly285

Oak Small DZ Bays in Costa - it looked rather tasty, tbh!


----------



## CPrincessUK

In london for a conference today.
Bayswaters galore!- oak, oak printed, choc, black nvt, black nickel, graphite (with feet and clochette and special purchase without)
Choc SBS
Black Del try with nickel
I carried my Black Forest Bayswater


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> In london for a conference today.
> 
> Bayswaters galore!- oak, oak printed, choc, black nvt, black nickel, graphite (with feet and clochette and special purchase without)
> 
> Choc SBS
> 
> Black Del try with nickel
> 
> I carried my Black Forest Bayswater




Were you in canary wharf? I saw the most beautiful oak printed bays.... No BF though


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> In london for a conference today.
> Bayswaters galore!- oak, oak printed, choc, black nvt, black nickel, graphite (with feet and clochette and special purchase without)
> Choc SBS
> Black Del try with nickel
> I carried my Black Forest Bayswater



I love the variety of Bayswaters you see around, CP - and you always seem to tote a less "usually seen" lovely yourself! &#128521;

What was the pistachio Lily like in the flesh, which you saw at the Harry Potter place?  I have a pistachio Bays, but haven't had the nerve to carry her yet! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## CPrincessUK

Louliu71 said:


> Were you in canary wharf? I saw the most beautiful oak printed bays.... No BF though



Not in Canary Wharf. Just from Paddington to Euston Square.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> I love the variety of Bayswaters you see around, CP - and you always seem to tote a less "usually seen" lovely yourself! &#128521;
> 
> What was the pistachio Lily like in the flesh, which you saw at the Harry Potter place?  I have a pistachio Bays, but haven't had the nerve to carry her yet! &#9786;&#65039;



Hehe. True. I like that I have quite a few different colours. I liked the pistachio Lily. It wouldn't work with my skin tone but it was a lemony colour. My hubby hated it though but he doesn't know anything about fashion!


----------



## GoStanford

CPrincessUK said:


> My hubby hated it though but he doesn't know anything about fashion!



I am torn when there is a strong opinion at home - I feel like my opinion trumps all but at the same time I want my family to like my accessories!  I think, CPrincessUK, that you have beautiful style (I have seen your bag and style photos that you have posted to tPF).


----------



## Gringach

If I was dressing with my husband's advices, I would look like his mum &#128513; I rather rely on my own taste and my girl of three loves it!


----------



## GoStanford

Gringach said:


> If I was dressing with my husband's advices, I would look like his mum &#128513; I rather rely on my own taste and my girl of three loves it!



True - having a little girl makes dressing up so much fun!  I never wore much pink (her request) or bright colors before.


----------



## 2manyhorses

I've left the sofa........

But have now returned as what I've bought was bought with someone else's cash 
Does that count as a tumble????


----------



## Sunfeather

2manyhorses said:


> I've left the sofa........
> 
> But have now returned as what I've bought was bought with someone else's cash
> Does that count as a tumble????



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Doesn't count


----------



## Gringach

I agree, doesn't count hehe &#128513;


----------



## CPrincessUK

GoStanford said:


> I am torn when there is a strong opinion at home - I feel like my opinion trumps all but at the same time I want my family to like my accessories!  I think, CPrincessUK, that you have beautiful style (I have seen your bag and style photos that you have posted to tPF).



Hehe. Thank you. Those pics were much more casual as I was doing a PhD full time. Now I have to power dress more for one half of my job (it is a split post with public health and  the university) especially when I have board meetings etc!!

Power dressing is so much nicer now though compared with the 80s. I can still be feminine and look like a boss!!

And my bag of choice? The Bayswater!!  For me it is the most perfect work bag.


----------



## Sookie87

Mcarther Glen outlet village today, saw 2 oak bayswater, one looked sad and in need of a samorga to fill it out. I had my graphite bays, I do love her!


----------



## Sunfeather

Sookie87 said:


> Mcarther Glen outlet village today, saw 2 oak bayswater, one looked sad and in need of a samorga to fill it out. I had my graphite bays, I do love her!



No samorga please for me.....I love it when a bag is saggy. So that's my problem with shiny goat Bayswater.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sookie87 said:


> Mcarther Glen outlet village today, saw 2 oak bayswater, one looked sad and in need of a samorga to fill it out. I had my graphite bays, I do love her!



Ooh will you share photos of your graphite bays please?


----------



## Mayfly285

Oak Cara at School Open Morning, looking casual and stylish! &#128525;


----------



## Sammiantha

In London today and saw lots of bags including an oak bays with a lovely patina. Also saw a lady from first dates (not sure if anyone watches that) with a lovely del ray. I was carrying my lily


----------



## March786

On a date with my Stunning midnight blue snakeskin Bayswater......my heart beats every time [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Sookie87

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh will you share photos of your graphite bays please?



Here she is! Hope you can see the pics as haven't uploaded to purseforum before. Also attached a sneaky peek of my samorga which I personally love. I use my bag every day and when I go to restaurants etc so the insert helps keep her looking fresh I think.


----------



## Sookie87

March786 said:


> On a date with my Stunning midnight blue snakeskin Bayswater......my heart beats every time [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Oooh share a pic!


----------



## Sunfeather

Sookie87 said:


> Here she is! Hope you can see the pics as haven't uploaded to purseforum before. Also attached a sneaky peek of my samorga which I personally love. I use my bag every day and when I go to restaurants etc so the insert helps keep her looking fresh I think.



Looks beautiful! &#128150; We are BagTwins.


----------



## Sunfeather

March786 said:


> On a date with my Stunning midnight blue snakeskin Bayswater......my heart beats every time [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Ohhh please let us see your stunning Bag!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sookie87 said:


> Here she is! Hope you can see the pics as haven't uploaded to purseforum before. Also attached a sneaky peek of my samorga which I personally love. I use my bag every day and when I go to restaurants etc so the insert helps keep her looking fresh I think.



Graphite grey is so pretty!! Thank you for sharing the photos. Does she need a samorga as she is slouchy? I got one for my black nvt bays and am using her again as it has given her back some structure.


----------



## CPrincessUK

March786 said:


> On a date with my Stunning midnight blue snakeskin Bayswater......my heart beats every time [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Ooh I have midnight in glossy goat. Would love to see your snakeskin bays!


----------



## Sookie87

CPrincessUK said:


> Graphite grey is so pretty!! Thank you for sharing the photos. Does she need a samorga as she is slouchy? I got one for my black nvt bays and am using her again as it has given her back some structure.



I am really happy with my choice to get graphite as it goes with everything I wear. I tend to stick with black, grey or pink with jeans. The back of the bag started to slouch a bit, definately worth having the samorga.


----------



## March786

Sunfeather said:


> Ohhh please let us see your stunning Bag!




Here you go [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	





I was trying to catch the natural light so you can see the true colour, but I think it still looks black maybe?


----------



## March786

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh I have midnight in glossy goat. Would love to see your snakeskin bays!




Aww Thankyou! I have posted pics for you to see [emoji3]


----------



## Sookie87

Ooooh it's so pretty!


----------



## Sunfeather

WOW....&#128525;&#128525; really a stunning bag!!!


----------



## March786

Sookie87 said:


> Ooooh it's so pretty!







Sunfeather said:


> WOW....[emoji7][emoji7] really a stunning bag!!!




Thankyou ladies [emoji4]


----------



## CPrincessUK

March786 said:


> Here you go [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141305
> View attachment 3141306
> 
> 
> I was trying to catch the natural light so you can see the true colour, but I think it still looks black maybe?



Ahhhhh beautiful! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## March786

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahhhhh beautiful! Thanks for the photos.




Thankyouuuuu [emoji4]


----------



## MissStephie

I recently see a lot of Mulbs @ Munich which is quite unfamiliar!

The other day a woman with an oak bays in the longchamp shop, a small bays buckle in shrunken calf with nickel hardware (I loved it!) and today a tessie satchel in oak.

me likes!


----------



## Ludmilla

MissStephie said:


> I recently see a lot of Mulbs @ Munich which is quite unfamiliar!
> 
> The other day a woman with an oak bays in the longchamp shop, a small bays buckle in shrunken calf with nickel hardware (I loved it!) and today a tessie satchel in oak.
> 
> me likes!




I envy you. I only see the same fake Daria Hobo every day on the train. [emoji1]


----------



## Sookie87

Ewh! I got asked this week at work if my bayswater was real - err yes it's real thank you very much!


----------



## Gringach

&#128513;


----------



## Snowmin

Saw a few Bayswaters around in the blacks, oaks and oxblood variety. Saw a very sorry looking small Del Rey in blue which was well used and slouchy. But the gem I saw, was a dark red Roxanne coming out of Tesco! I would never have known about Roxanne if it wasn't for the PurseForum and Naughtipidgins.

I do love a good bag spotting session.

Town: Berwick-Upon-Tweed


----------



## Ser

My DH is working in London at the moment and he has spotted 2 bays 1 black and brown and a black sdr!! He's well trained in mulberry!!


----------



## Sunfeather

ser said:


> my dh is working in london at the moment and he has spotted 2 bays 1 black and brown and a black sdr!! He's well trained in mulberry!!



&#128514; &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Snowmin

I like how he keeps you updated on his Mulberry spotting!


----------



## Ser

Sunfeather said:


> &#128514; &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;











Snowmin said:


> I like how he keeps you updated on his Mulberry spotting!



I know I was quite jealous!! &#128521;&#128518;


----------



## fashionlover21

Visiting Edinburgh and have seen 3 oak bays in just one day. But the rain &#128546; Have to say I think they began as oak as they were on the path to more of a lighter version of chocolate. The ladies up here are very brave or totally embracing the weather and the unavoidanle fact that the NVT Oak ages. Still all three looked as classy as ever!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

fashionlover21 said:


> Visiting Edinburgh and have seen 3 oak bays in just one day. But the rain &#128546; Have to say I think they began as oak as they were on the path to more of a lighter version of chocolate. The ladies up here are very brave or totally embracing the weather and the unavoidanle fact that the NVT Oak ages. Still all three looked as classy as ever!



This is why after using my oak NVT Bryn at the start of the week I've switched to emerald Roxanne!!


----------



## Ser

Just read an article about the new Bridget Jones film. And Bridget (Renne zellweger) is carrying a chocolate bayswater!! Looks lovely


----------



## Ser

Bridget Jones and Bayswater pic


----------



## Sookie87

Love it!!!


----------



## Sookie87

Whilst walking the dog today, I saw a lady with a beautiful Mole Grey bayswater. It was really beautiful


----------



## Skater

Lovely sea blue Alice spotted in London today


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuesday: black mini Alexa, Wednesday: black quilted medium Cara. Both in Munich. [emoji4]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ludmilla said:


> Tuesday: black mini Alexa, Wednesday: black quilted medium Cara. Both in Munich. [emoji4]


Wow Ludmilla! Early start....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mooshooshoo said:


> Wow Ludmilla! Early start....



Yes. And very exciting. Apart from my Mulbs I only see fakes around here.


----------



## Lienka003

Hi everybody. New one here...still trying to work out how does it work here.... Yes I see some real ones but lot of realllllly bad fakies around me. Even I had bad purchase on eBay and got stinky Roxanne but was lucky and got my money bag. And since I haven't learned my lesson (obviously!!!) I got Mulberry shoulder Jody( one that folds) and I have my serious doubts!!!! Anybody here with a know edge about Mulberry JODY plz???thanx


----------



## S44MHY

Lienka003 said:


> Hi everybody. New one here...still trying to work out how does it work here.... Yes I see some real ones but lot of realllllly bad fakies around me. Even I had bad purchase on eBay and got stinky Roxanne but was lucky and got my money bag. And since I haven't learned my lesson (obviously!!!) I got Mulberry shoulder Jody( one that folds) and I have my serious doubts!!!! Anybody here with a know edge about Mulberry JODY plz???thanx




Hiya and welcome. [emoji4] 
You could list the pics in authenticate this mulberry thread and the girls will look at it for you x


----------



## Alex R

Ser said:


> Bridget Jones and Bayswater pic


I adore the oxblood bays! However, it's an unfortunate pairing with that ugly coat...


----------



## KEG66

Yesterday I saw a fantastic croc embossed del rey with turtle lock &#128525; and then today in M&S I saw the most fabulous large bayswater buckle. It had the suede centre stripe. I never thought I would admire this bag but it looked absolutely beautiful !


----------



## Mayfly285

Fabulous pink Bayswater at the checkout in Tesco yesterday! Very well used, loved and filled - the lady showed me the liner she was using inside and also the original colour on an unfaded bit. It was a really bright, vibrant pink and was about 4-5 years old ... Any ideas what colour this was? She didn't think Fuchsia or Raspberry ...


----------



## RebeccaClements

Three Bayswaters in the the restauraunt at my local John Lewis yesterday! My Ginger, a beautiful Chocolate, and a Black East-West! Then walk outside and spotted an oak Antony!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oxblood Suffolk and oak Sommerset tote in Munich today. [emoji4]


----------



## SK007

I go to the top women's university in Seoul, and it is a constant fashion show with many rich daughters attending my school. I've never seen any other kind of Mulberries, but it's not a day that I don't see a Bayswater.

There is some doubt though sometimes as I do live in Seoul, and the fakes here are remarkable, but having a Bayswater myself, I can say the ones I see definitely look authentic, and the women around me can definitely afford them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Daria Hobo at Vienna Central Station.


----------



## Skater

Saw a lady carrying both a grey Suffolk AND a grape Alexa today in London - clearly a Mulberry fan!


----------



## Ser

Saw a beautiful oak bayswater today. I so want this bag but just can't get on with a bays unfortunately!


----------



## Louliu71

Seen so many today, Plenty of bays, foggy grey regular lexy, man bag???, oversize black Taylor in amazing condition, shrunken calf buckle bays not small a bit larger, 2 large black daria hobos, oh and a small black willow yesterday


----------



## Skater

Ser said:


> Saw a beautiful oak bayswater today. I so want this bag but just can't get on with a bays unfortunately!


+1

I have officially given up on them!! Unless I come into a lot of money and can find an oak UJ or ink splodge Bays just to have and admire


----------



## Ser

Skater said:


> +1
> 
> I have officially given up on them!! Unless I come into a lot of money and can find an oak UJ or ink splodge Bays just to have and admire



Ha ha I said something similar to my DH. If I was rich I'd just get one to look at!!


----------



## DiJe40

The only Mulberry I see in Australia is the Bayswater. I saw one in steel blue at Darling Harbour in Sydney today [emoji76]


----------



## Skater

Was in a meeting earlier, had oxblood SBS with me - and a (far more stylish than me) lady sitting near me had a lovely black forest Bays with her. It was a great combo!


----------



## binny

In Cheltenham today, saw Chocolate Bays, Oak SBS, Black SBS then all of the lovely beauties in the Mulberry concession in the House of Fraser store. I was excited to see the neon blue range they had. A SBS, a mini Lily and a few items in the fiery spritz too. Both colours very bright and vivid. The neon blue SBS was just fabulous, the colour is beautiful. Other lovelies, a fab, fab, Tessie hobo, lovely Lilies in Oxblood, Taupe (which is simply divine) and black natural leather.  What did surprise me was the 'Kite'. Far nicer in real life, though not for me but the smaller kite in Oxblood deep croc was really quite nice. I wish, wish, wish M had just put brass hardware on to their Oxblood bags. The Oxblood bays looked gorgeous but just lacked that final wow factor for me because of the soft gold components. All in all though a really nice browse!


----------



## Annelb2003

binny said:


> In Cheltenham today, saw Chocolate Bays, Oak SBS, Black SBS then all of the lovely beauties in the Mulberry concession in the House of Fraser store. I was excited to see the neon blue range they had. A SBS, a mini Lily and a few items in the fiery spritz too. Both colours very bright and vivid. The neon blue SBS was just fabulous, the colour is beautiful. Other lovelies, a fab, fab, Tessie hobo, lovely Lilies in Oxblood, Taupe (which is simply divine) and black natural leather.  What did surprise me was the 'Kite'. Far nicer in real life, though not for me but the smaller kite in Oxblood deep croc was really quite nice. I wish, wish, wish M had just put brass hardware on to their Oxblood bags. The Oxblood bays looked gorgeous but just lacked that final wow factor for me because of the soft gold components. All in all though a really nice browse!




I totally agree with you on the subject of the hardware on the Oxblood!


----------



## Louliu71

How funny, my SBS, bays and east west I think all sitting in the same section of a SWT [emoji12] sitting next to me on the tube earlier was a croc printed bays in deer brown or similar and sitting opposite a black ant...... All classics IMO


----------



## Mayfly285

Gorgeous black quilted medium Cara being carried into Jeff Lynne's ELO "Alone in the Universe" concert in Birmingham on Saturday night by a super elegant lady.  She was right in front of me in the queue so I had plenty of opportunity to have a good look at it - and was pretty covetous by the time I got my ticket scanned! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## samina

Indigo Lilly on the tube on Friday was beautiful


----------



## Sookie87

Metallic lily in restaurant by the sea in Marazion, Cornwall. Looked lovely!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak NVT Cara on the bus home today.


----------



## Ludmilla

A Bayswater. Do not know the colour, though.




 It is hiding in here:


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> A Bayswater. Do not know the colour, though.
> 
> View attachment 3335437
> 
> 
> It is hiding in here:
> 
> View attachment 3335438


Awesome!

The new bags will not appear in literature.
Though mulb's fb photo, of lilliputian coca, might reference Gulliver's Travels.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> The new bags will not appear in literature.
> 
> Though mulb's fb photo, of lilliputian coca, might reference Gulliver's Travels.




[emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

Real treat this week oxblood shrunken bays, camel deep embossed croc bays, graphite bays and a deep green must have been forest green bays, slate blue bays, black and oak NVT bays...... Classic! No Lexis for a while or Daria


----------



## Mayfly285

Oak Double Zip Bayswater features on the front of the Weekend section of today's Daily Telegraph! [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Double Zip Bayswater features on the front of the Weekend section of today's Daily Telegraph! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336478



Really enjoy mine.
Lack wooly hat, as in photo--must find now!

God, neeeeeed the bag styles we can carry as real women, doing real things!


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Really enjoy mine.
> 
> Lack wooly hat, as in photo--must find now!
> 
> 
> 
> God, neeeeeed the bag styles we can carry as real women, doing real things!




Should I point out that she isn't wearing a woolly hat - it's her hair!! [emoji5]&#65039; I suspect, sadly, that she's part of the demographic no longer catered for by M. Coca, but who make up a large percentage of the Mulberry faithful ... [emoji53]


----------



## Pessie

Black NVT SBS - had to resist the urge to tap it's owner on the shoulder and tell her to get some collonil on it


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Black NVT SBS - had to resist the urge to tap it's owner on the shoulder and tell her to get some collonil on it




Lol, wasn't mine as had a 1909 treat a few weeks back, but know what you mean, it's tragic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Double Zip Bayswater features on the front of the Weekend section of today's Daily Telegraph! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336478




[emoji1] lovely picture. I rarely see Mulbs anywhere around me, so I get excited about literally every sighting. [emoji4]


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, wasn't mine as had a 1909 treat a few weeks back, but know what you mean, it's tragic.



I know, thought of you when I saw it!    People don't realise the difference it makes do they?


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> I know, thought of you when I saw it!    People don't realise the difference it makes do they?




Anyone would think I have shares in collonil and Lord Sheraton the amount of touting I do, however 1909 is fab, the greying corners have gone...... Nearly moved her in as she was looking dull and boring 

Once the stickiness goes (could be I over do it) it leaves my bags with a lovely deep matte/low sheen  

I bought collonil gel the other day by accident, not really sure the difference between that and collonil leather gel so not used it yet. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Anyone would think I have shares in collonil and Lord Sheraton the amount of touting I do, however 1909 is fab, the greying corners have gone...... Nearly moved her in as she was looking dull and boring
> 
> Once the stickiness goes (could be I over do it) it leaves my bags with a lovely deep matte/low sheen
> 
> I bought collonil gel the other day by accident, not really sure the difference between that and collonil leather gel so not used it yet. Which do you prefer?



I prefer to use Lord Sheraton leather balm, it seems to me to moisturise more deeply than collonil.   I'm not sure if there's a difference between collonil gel and collonil leather gel?  Maybe they've just changed the labelling?    Confused of Derbyshire......


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> I prefer to use Lord Sheraton leather balm, it seems to me to moisturise more deeply than collonil.   I'm not sure if there's a difference between collonil gel and collonil leather gel?  Maybe they've just changed the labelling?    Confused of Derbyshire......




Hmmm, you little enabler! I just bought some &#129300; can always use it on my sofa - does it smell like their wipes? 1909 doesn't smell great [emoji40]


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Hmmm, you little enabler! I just bought some &#129300; can always use it on my sofa - does it smell like their wipes? 1909 doesn't smell great [emoji40]



Yes I think it smells really nice, be careful not to use too much and rub it in well.  It's like collonil in that respect, you get a residue (especially on grainy leather) if you overdo it.


----------



## Ser

Pessie said:


> I prefer to use Lord Sheraton leather balm, it seems to me to moisturise more deeply than collonil.   I'm not sure if there's a difference between collonil gel and collonil leather gel?  Maybe they've just changed the labelling?    Confused of Derbyshire......


I'm a real fan of Lord sheraton balm too. I use it on all my bags and my leather boots.  Buff with a cloth and then use an old pair of tights to give it that shine!! [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Should I point out that she isn't wearing a woolly hat - it's her hair!! [emoji5]&#65039; I suspect, sadly, that she's part of the demographic no longer catered for by M. Coca, but who make up a large percentage of the Mulberry faithful ... [emoji53]


It's her HAIR?! Oh dear.
This is why I spend a lot of time talking to dogs.
Because they confuse me much less.


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> It's her HAIR?! Oh dear.
> 
> This is why I spend a lot of time talking to dogs.
> 
> Because they confuse me much less.




I had a fair cackle when I read your post; blame it on my duff photography! [emoji5]&#65039; 
Dogs, cats, bunnies, Guineas, hamsters and sundry other furry life forms are all good recipients of inane ramblings, I find. Very few ever dispute my opinion! [emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## GoStanford

I don't see too many Mulberries here in San Francisco, especially as our local store closed about a year ago.  But yesterday I saw a brown Alexa near Golden Gate Park.


----------



## Rani

I was so excited to see a very nice small Oxblood Alice in Tesco's this morning!


----------



## Rani

Taupe small Freya worn on the shoulder in John Lewis Oxford Street.


----------



## Louliu71

Ok so I could be imaging but 2 bays on the dstrict line 3ft away from me and 2 daria hobos at Stamford bridge and that's just since 8.30 this morning on the way t Westminster now and wonder what I will spot

One bays is NVT and the other soft grain I think, a beautiful rich deep black and now just spotted a lovely black brogue Bal city, must venture beyond Canary Wharf more often [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

Choc battered bays on the escalators at Westminster Slate blue bays sitting under the desk behind me at work today, black NVT about 15 rows of desks away from me and a black daria satchel in the same lift area this morning - haven't seen a daria for ages and just like buses 3 came along 

I've seen a couple of medium Lily's in the last few weeks on the tube too

Oh dear can't get that Bal out of my mind though!


----------



## Skater

Plenty of Bayswaters in the City as usual... and a nice Roxy, which is a rarer sighting! I have a couple of almost bag twins too - one lady I sometimes spot at the tube who has the same colour DZ Bays tote but in the larger size, and someone at work who has the same size DZ tote in a different colour (this gets a bit embarrassing when we show up in meeting rooms like the Mulberry twins - except she is always immaculately styled, which I can't claim!)


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Beautiful graphite bays with pale pink fluffy thing attached on Princes Street today.


----------



## Ludmilla

You ladies are so lucky. I see Mulbs so rarely around here! [emoji17]


----------



## Louliu71

Beautiful black bays on an immaculately presented lady and an oak daria hobo at Stamford bridge today - that's 3 Darias just around the stadium in last few days.... Make that another black bays in NVT as I sit here people watching


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> You ladies are so lucky. I see Mulbs so rarely around here! [emoji17]




I don't know if my brain is wired to just spot M and ignore the rest [emoji7]

Must be just spotted a black tessie tote!!!

East Putney, Freya in fiery spritz maybe??

Being abso truthful...... Greta hobo in black at Wimbledon

Oak bays newish on SWT...... I need to get a life.....


----------



## 24shaz

Taupe medium Lily carried by a glamorous lady in Aberdeen city centre, thought the colour was a little meh in Mulb pics but in wear it's a really stunning bag.


----------



## Skater

Graphite Bays next to me on the tube going into the City yesterday - was trying to look subtly as had only ever seen a previous outlet version with no M fob or feet - this one looked far better in terms of leather quality and M DNA, so I can see why it has been popular on here!


----------



## princesspig

Went to the Royal Windsor Horse Show where I saw a lovely oak Roxanne and a few Antony bags. 
And a fake Antony (but clearly well used) with the top layer of plastic peeling off and white threads coming out all over the place.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> Graphite Bays next to me on the tube going into the City yesterday - was trying to look subtly as had only ever seen a previous outlet version with no M fob or feet - this one looked far better in terms of leather quality and M DNA, so I can see why it has been popular on here!



I agree as a graphite grey bays owner myself!!!
It has a slight sheen to it as well. Always turns heads


----------



## Louliu71

A beautiful deep embossed croc effect bays in oxblood and a mushroom Alice this morning walking into my office and with the usual splattering  of bays on the jubilee line ..............

Skater next time I'm allowed to play in the big city, we should see if we can spot each other on the way to work.....both being country bumpkins


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> I agree as a graphite grey bays owner myself!!!
> 
> It has a slight sheen to it as well. Always turns heads




I saw one a few weeks back on the Northern line, look beautiful with all of its bits and pieces and lovely sheen


----------



## CPrincessUK

Louliu71 said:


> I saw one a few weeks back on the Northern line, look beautiful with all of its bits and pieces and lovely sheen



Have you been tempted to add one? 
I have realised that I just love all the bits and pieces on the classic bays. It remains my favourite mulberry style and no new trendy bag will replace it in my opinion.


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> Have you been tempted to add one?
> 
> I have realised that I just love all the bits and pieces on the classic bays. It remains my favourite mulberry style and no new trendy bag will replace it in my opinion.




Me too, even though the fob hangs  down on my SBS and SDR when not carried by hand - I like the feet too, I very rarely put my bags down (gave up dancing round them in the 80's when I ditched power dressing and white stilettos) and yet the feet have some marks in them.

Alas I moved on my reg Del Rey as it kept slipping off my shoulder and gave me pains if carried in the crook of my arm - I'm a cross body/hobo type gal. I also travel light, for work I can pack the contents into SDR and there's still some wiggle room 

I've been mumbling for ages about needing a bays made in between SBS and regular for ages, maybe my wish will come true one day....... But without the wings 

I could be tempted by a small buckle bays in shrunken calf though [emoji7]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Louliu71 said:


> Me too, even though the fob hangs  down on my SBS and SDR when not carried by hand - I like the feet too, I very rarely put my bags down (gave up dancing round them in the 80's when I ditched power dressing and white stilettos) and yet the feet have some marks in them.
> 
> Alas I moved on my reg Del Rey as it kept slipping off my shoulder and gave me pains if carried in the crook of my arm - I'm a cross body/hobo type gal. I also travel light, for work I can pack the contents into SDR and there's still some wiggle room
> 
> I've been mumbling for ages about needing a bays made in between SBS and regular for ages, maybe my wish will come true one day....... But without the wings
> 
> I could be tempted by a small buckle bays in shrunken calf though [emoji7]



Buckle bays is gorgeous. The style will probably be discontinued though sadly so see if you can snap one up in the sale! The leather is just so scrumptious!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> Graphite Bays next to me on the tube going into the City yesterday - was trying to look subtly as had only ever seen a previous outlet version with no M fob or feet - this one looked far better in terms of leather quality and M DNA, so I can see why it has been popular on here!







Louliu71 said:


> A beautiful deep embossed croc effect bays in oxblood and a mushroom Alice this morning walking into my office and with the usual splattering  of bays on the jubilee line ..............
> 
> Skater next time I'm allowed to play in the big city, we should see if we can spot each other on the way to work.....both being country bumpkins




Next time I'm in London I will spend a whole day on the tube spotting Mulberry bags! [emoji1]


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Next time I'm in London I will spend a whole day on the tube spotting Mulberry bags! [emoji1]




Lol, pop to Canary Wharf for a friendly cuppa and we can bag spot together or better still hop on the DLR to bank and see if we can spot Skater in the City


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> Buckle bays is gorgeous. The style will probably be discontinued though sadly so see if you can snap one up in the sale! The leather is just so scrumptious!!




I briefly had the mini, but decided I had enough small, black, cross body bags, plus it was microfibre lined and had a horrid chemical smell - but the leather was lush outside. I'd love it in oxblood as still lacking this colour. I also like the deep embossed croc effect, but concerned about the 'scales' lifting


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> A beautiful deep embossed croc effect bays in oxblood and a mushroom Alice this morning walking into my office and with the usual splattering  of bays on the jubilee line ..............
> 
> Skater next time I'm allowed to play in the big city, we should see if we can spot each other on the way to work.....both being country bumpkins


Definitely!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Louliu71 said:


> I briefly had the mini, but decided I had enough small, black, cross body bags, plus it was microfibre lined and had a horrid chemical smell - but the leather was lush outside. I'd love it in oxblood as still lacking this colour. I also like the deep embossed croc effect, bit convened about the 'scales' lifting



Can't go wrong with oxblood. Actually I saw an oxblood bays at the train station today. I strained my neck to keep on looking at it as I walked by even while I was carrying my own bays in my hand (black with nickel hardware).  I am an addict and I need help!! Hahahaha


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, pop to Canary Wharf for a friendly cuppa and we can bag spot together or better still hop on the DLR to bank and see if we can spot Skater in the City


Too many other Mulberry bags around the City, I'd have to send clues so you could track me down!


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> Can't go wrong with oxblood. Actually I saw an oxblood bays at the train station today. I strained my neck to keep on looking at it as I walked by even while I was carrying my own bays in my hand (black with nickel hardware).  I am an addict and I need help!! Hahahaha



Haha, you mean that's not normal???!!!!


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Too many other Mulberry bags around the City, I'd have to send clues so you could track me down!



You are funny!


----------



## Skater

CPrincessUK said:


> Can't go wrong with oxblood. Actually I saw an oxblood bays at the train station today. I strained my neck to keep on looking at it as I walked by even while I was carrying my own bays in my hand (black with nickel hardware).  I am an addict and I need help!! Hahahaha


CP, admitting that you have a problem is the first step...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Maybe we need to have a Mulberry meet up on the central line lol...

I could do with a day out in the smoke.  I feel like i have cabin fever of the countryside right now


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, pop to Canary Wharf for a friendly cuppa and we can bag spot together or better still hop on the DLR to bank and see if we can spot Skater in the City




Hehehe. Definitely. Sounds like a plan. [emoji8]



Skater said:


> Too many other Mulberry bags around the City, I'd have to send clues so you could track me down!




[emoji3]



Ukpandagirl said:


> Maybe we need to have a Mulberry meet up on the central line lol...
> 
> I could do with a day out in the smoke.  I feel like i have cabin fever of the countryside right now




Oh my. Me too. I have more than cabin fever, right now. [emoji4]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Definitely. Sounds like a plan. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. Me too. I have more than cabin fever, right now. [emoji4]



Where are you based Luds ?


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Where are you based Luds ?




Probably too far away. I'd have to jump over the Channel. I'm down in the south of Germany.


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Ludmilla said:


> Probably too far away. I'd have to jump over the Channel. I'm down in the south of Germany.



Have you seen many people carrying Mulberry in Germany? I don't think I've seen any here in Frankfurt. All I seem to see are Longchamp Le Pliage (which I also have) and many teenage girls carrying Michael Kors...


----------



## Ludmilla

valeriewanxgy said:


> Have you seen many people carrying Mulberry in Germany? I don't think I've seen any here in Frankfurt. All I seem to see are Longchamp Le Pliage (which I also have) and many teenage girls carrying Michael Kors...




Nope. Not many. Everytime I visit Munich I see 1-2 in the streets. In Nuremberg I see a fake Daria (regularly) and once in a while a real one. [emoji17] Yes, a lot of Le Pliage and Michael. And LV.
Nice to "meet" someone else from G around here! [emoji137]


----------



## Alex R

Ludmilla said:


> Nope. Not many. Everytime I visit Munich I see 1-2 in the streets. In Nuremberg I see a fake Daria (regularly) and once in a while a real one. [emoji17] Yes, a lot of Le Pliage and Michael. And LV.
> Nice to "meet" someone else from G around here! [emoji137]


I've seen a black medium Lily and an oak Bays. Not many Mulberries here in the North ( Oldenburg). Loads of them in Stockholm, though, mostly Bays


----------



## Ludmilla

Alex R said:


> I've seen a black medium Lily and an oak Bays. Not many Mulberries here in the North ( Oldenburg). Loads of them in Stockholm, though, mostly Bays




Hello Oldenburg! [emoji3]
Mulberry is definitely under the radar around here. But, I like this as nobody at work knows what bags I'm wearing. It is a bit sad for bag spotters, though. As soon as I see one in the wild, I get totally excited. [emoji3]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Very fake Ant at Chesterfield station ...several real ones at Manchester Pic black del ray and oak DZB two that stood out


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Ludmilla said:


> Nope. Not many. Everytime I visit Munich I see 1-2 in the streets. In Nuremberg I see a fake Daria (regularly) and once in a while a real one. [emoji17] Yes, a lot of Le Pliage and Michael. And LV.
> Nice to "meet" someone else from G around here! [emoji137]



Nice to meet you too!  I just saw an LV Neverfull yesterday carried by a young woman. I guess Mulberry is just not so well-known here? 

To be honest though, I hardly see any of the other big luxury brands here either. Not many Chanel, Prada, Gucci or Hermes.


----------



## Alex R

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Oldenburg! [emoji3]
> Mulberry is definitely under the radar around here. But, I like this as nobody at work knows what bags I'm wearing. It is a bit sad for bag spotters, though. As soon as I see one in the wild, I get totally excited. [emoji3]


so do I!


----------



## Ludmilla

valeriewanxgy said:


> Nice to meet you too!  I just saw an LV Neverfull yesterday carried by a young woman. I guess Mulberry is just not so well-known here?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest though, I hardly see any of the other big luxury brands here either. Not many Chanel, Prada, Gucci or Hermes.




I see LV quite often in Nuremberg. Sometimes a Birkin. Prada now and then Chanel? No. MCM a lot.
In Munich you can see everything everywhere. There are a lot of wealthy people and tourists. [emoji4]



Alex R said:


> so do I!




[emoji3]


----------



## Louliu71

Mini Jamie in neon blue in my office and on way out an oak Lexi in amazing condition


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Ludmilla said:


> I see LV quite often in Nuremberg. Sometimes a Birkin. Prada now and then Chanel? No. MCM a lot.
> In Munich you can see everything everywhere. There are a lot of wealthy people and tourists. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji3]



Haha, just as I posted that reply to you yesterday, I saw a Prada and a Miu Miu on the U-bahn.

I also went to the LV, Gucci and Mulberry stores yesterday and may have fallen in love with a few bags ...  Have you seen the Buttercream Bays and Lily? I love this colour.


----------



## elvisfan4life

At Meadowhall today lots of mulbs..bays galore.. Mulb in HOF empty !!!! we looked at new bays, clifton, marllebone etc awful  bags OH agrees all dreadful..our mulberry buying days are well and truly over over!!!, he couldnt  believe the studs!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

valeriewanxgy said:


> Haha, just as I posted that reply to you yesterday, I saw a Prada and a Miu Miu on the U-bahn.
> 
> I also went to the LV, Gucci and Mulberry stores yesterday and may have fallen in love with a few bags ...  Have you seen the Buttercream Bays and Lily? I love this colour.




Haha. I fall in love with bags all the time. [emoji3]
My nearest Mulb store is 2 hours away (Munich), so I have not seen the Buttercream colours in real life, yet. [emoji17] I need to go there soon, although not tempted by the new bags, I am curious to see them. [emoji6]


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. I fall in love with bags all the time. [emoji3]
> My nearest Mulb store is 2 hours away (Munich), so I have not seen the Buttercream colours in real life, yet. [emoji17] I need to go there soon, although not tempted by the new bags, I am curious to see them. [emoji6]



Ooh, that's quite a drive!  You should definitely go and check out the new bags though. It's good to see them properly in real life ~ hehe. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Louliu71

So I've decided that it's boring to report back on bays and only going to post about non bays/non NVT bays [emoji48]

Ink daria satchel, printed croc bays, bright pink oversized tillie, oak Alexa, mole grey bays, Effie satchel (big tree) double zip bays in think deer brown, black Roxy (immaculate condition) oxblood Alice, small oak Ant.....think that was it for today


----------



## Pessie

1 very neglected oak bayswater tote in Derbyshire - I always seem to spot the sorry bags


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> 1 very neglected oak bayswater tote in Derbyshire - I always seem to spot the sorry bags




It's unbelievable the condition I see sometimes, I know I'm uber careful, but seriously some look like they've been dragged under a car!


----------



## princesspig

I saw a new Bayswater in Oak just outside the local supermarket. First time I've seen it on someone.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Louliu71 said:


> So I've decided that it's boring to report back on bays and only going to post about non bays/non NVT bays [emoji48]
> 
> Ink daria satchel, printed croc bays, bright pink oversized tillie, oak Alexa, mole grey bays, Effie satchel (big tree) double zip bays in think deer brown, black Roxy (immaculate condition) oxblood Alice, small oak Ant.....think that was it for today



reporting on bays is NEVER boring! At least not to me!


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> reporting on bays is NEVER boring! At least not to me!




Hehe - will do [emoji12]

I always see them - but I do truly believe that my brain has been wired to ignore every other brand


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Hehe - will do [emoji12]
> 
> I always see them - but I do truly believe that my brain has been wired to ignore every other brand



Me too. I still only really notice Mulberry bags. All ages. I saw a really beautiful young tall blonde lady carrying an oak Pheobe in Norwich last weekend. It was lovely to see such an old design look so fresh on someone too young to remember them new. 

Should I get my anorak


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Me too. I still only really notice Mulberry bags. All ages. I saw a really beautiful young tall blonde lady carrying an oak Pheobe in Norwich last weekend. It was lovely to see such an old design look so fresh on someone too young to remember them new.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I get my anorak




Lol

Meet me at Waterloo and we can make notes together [emoji39] bring your flask and sarnies 

I wonder if that was her mummy's bag? My bags are still safe from DD 

It's great that M appeals to all ages


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Lol
> 
> Meet me at Waterloo and we can make notes together [emoji39] bring your flask and sarnies
> 
> I wonder if that was her mummy's bag? My bags are still safe from DD
> 
> It's great that M appeals to all ages



Yeah Lou I love that too. My dd had my mini lexy on today because she had been good and got a reward. She's itching to get her hands on my small Anthony bless her. She also loves my Alexa camera bag.

Yes. We should meet up for a handbag watch with sarnies and a good flask of coffee


----------



## Louliu71

Large black Suffolk, medium red Suffolk, couple Effie hobo's, oversized black Lexi, small Somerset cross body, beaten up oak bays (wanted to get my hands on it and give it some TLC), earlier in the week 2 flower lock Lily's (black and yellowish colour)

Think that's it this week &#128578;

Oops forget a couple of Ants in various sizes - seeing more man bags lately too


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Yeah Lou I love that too. My dd had my mini lexy on today because she had been good and got a reward. She's itching to get her hands on my small Anthony bless her. She also loves my Alexa camera bag.
> 
> Yes. We should meet up for a handbag watch with sarnies and a good flask of coffee




Missed this, good taste!


----------



## PeachyDeb

Spotted a dove grey coloured Daria in Meadowhall today, was a lovely colour


----------



## Izzybet

I saw a black east west Bays today closely followed by a regular Lily in a white/cream shade.


----------



## PeachyDeb

Was out for afternoon tea today in Sheffield with my Bays shoulder and the lady at the next table had a grey crinkly patent Bayswater, it looked very swish [emoji171] Tried to gesture subtlety to my husband, he thinks I've gone a bit mad as I get excited when I spot a Mulberry! [emoji1]


----------



## Sammiantha

Keep it up long enough and your husband will start spotting them with you


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sammiantha said:


> Keep it up long enough and your husband will start spotting them with you


Haha. My hubby can spot them now too. He can also identify fakes!!'


----------



## Louliu71

shiny grain pumpkin bays(like Bryn), OS oak Lexi and my most fab style at the mo.... oak regular Lily .

Oops forgot the hideous fake daria hobo yuk!!


----------



## Pessie

I saw a black Alice a couple of days ago, which was a bit underwhelming tbh, I think it's much nicer in a colour, and I saw a lovely black Del Rey yesterday in super condition.


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> I saw a black Alice a couple of days ago, which was a bit underwhelming tbh, I think it's much nicer in a colour, and I saw a lovely black Del Rey yesterday in super condition.



I saw one this morning too, I wish I grabbed it in shrunken calf

Also saw a small tessie satchel overflowing ....

Double zip oxblood small bays 

Mulberry pink bays...... couldn't miss it!!


----------



## Louliu71

Monumental..... my first oxblood winged bays out in the wild, I did realise they were so wide at the base

Black Effie hobo

2 oak bays

Black croc print bays 

Battered pumpkin Polly push lock tote

The


----------



## Louliu71

Oops forgot the most beautiful oak daria hobo and a black larger version


----------



## Charmaine13

At Westfield (White City) I saw a young lady carrying the new bays. First time seeing anyone carry it.


----------



## valeriewanxgy

I saw a lady on the train the other day carrying a lovely dark pink cecily tote 

By the way, those of you ladies that have seen the new Bays being carried IRL. How does it look?!


----------



## Louliu71

valeriewanxgy said:


> I saw a lady on the train the other day carrying a lovely dark pink cecily tote
> 
> By the way, those of you ladies that have seen the new Bays being carried IRL. How does it look?!



I caught the backend of it this evening and tbh I thought the base looked too large to carry on the shoulder comfortably as looked like it would stick out too much


----------



## RebeccaClements

Whilst out in central London at the weekend, I saw many lovely mulberries! 

Of course, many well-loved oak Bayswaters, a few del reys, a few black lilies. I think I may have also spied an Oak Piccadilly. 

On Sunday afternoon, as a Birthday treat, I decided to take a trip onto the London eye, and in the capsule, nearly all of the ladies were carrying a mulberry! Apart from my electric blue Bayswater there was: a lovely black shrunken calf Bayswater, a beautiful small black del rey, a black NVT Bayswater, and I recall seeing something in the camomile colour, (perhaps SBS). There were a lot of mulberries out in force on Sunday! I found myself inadvertently spotting them!


----------



## Pessie

A very well used oak Antony, some moisturising polish would've made it look absolutely lovely


----------



## Louliu71

Silky snake ink bays right next to a mole grey bays..... stranded in Canary Wharf so have nothing better to do whilst I wait for overcrowding to go [emoji51]


----------



## Louliu71

Black ant too


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Silky snake ink bays right next to a mole grey bays..... stranded in Canary Wharf so have nothing better to do whilst I wait for overcrowding to go [emoji51]


Oh no -  that's pants


----------



## Louliu71

Eggplant e/w Mitzy 

Oxblood Sdr


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Silky snake ink bays right next to a mole grey bays..... stranded in Canary Wharf so have nothing better to do whilst I wait for overcrowding to go [emoji51]



Hope you get home soon!


----------



## Louliu71

Aztec looking Lexi ?? Zigzag maybe


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Aztec looking Lexi ?? Zigzag maybe


Hope you're moving


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Hope you're moving



Thanks Hun, got in 10 mins ago, after leaving the office at 5.25 ..... too old for all of this lark 

Walk to the other side of the Wharf to get DLR to Bank instead of Jubilee  line then Waterloo and city line, southwest trains, bus and I'm finally home


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks Hun, got in 10 mins ago, after leaving the office at 5.25 ..... too old for all of this lark
> 
> Walk to the other side of the Wharf to get DLR to Bank instead of Jubilee  line then Waterloo and city line, southwest trains, bus and I'm finally home


Snifter time


----------



## Louliu71

Apart from a beaten up oxblood bays it's a black day

Patent bays, NVT bays, Mitzy satchel and GG Reg Del Rey 

Morning watch over


----------



## Louliu71

Rare treat

Ginger shrunken calf willow
Med GG lily


----------



## Pessie

Fake ostrich bays, horrid shiny thing


----------



## CPrincessUK

Blush pink Bayswater yesterday evening at local Nando's.


----------



## Louliu71

DZ oxblood bays, oxblood daria satchel and beautiful SS black bays oops nearly forgot OS alexa in black


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Louliu71 said:


> Aztec looking Lexi ?? Zigzag maybe



I had never heard of this but one just popped up on eBay. Was this it? (This isn't my bag by the way, incase anyone thinks I'm advertising [emoji23])

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322305619682


----------



## Louliu71

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I had never heard of this but one just popped up on eBay. Was this it? (This isn't my bag by the way, incase anyone thinks I'm advertising [emoji23])
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322305619682



That's the one! Well done


----------



## Louliu71

Black Mitzy hobo, oak daria hobo, oak Effie satchel and there was something else but mind is frazzled


----------



## Gringach

Very rare around here (I leave in Switzerland Geneva side) a beautiful and well loved oak Bayswater! I really loved how nicely used and worn it was looking  But still an amazing handbag!!!


----------



## Pessie

Saw someone wearing the new Cheyne in black today.  She was dressed casually and wearing it cross-body, I thought it looked very striking.


----------



## Mayfly285

Spotted a very well-loved Bays en route to Twickenham today: in England Red, of course! Photo slightly blurred as I was lurching about on the shuttle bus, but the whole ensemble looked fabulous! (Can't remember what actual shade this was: possibly flame - not as bright as fiery spritz nor as muted as poppy ...) [emoji848]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Spotted a very well-loved Bays en route to Twickenham today: in England Red, of course! Photo slightly blurred as I was lurching about on the shuttle bus, but the whole ensemble looked fabulous! (Can't remember what actual shade this was: possibly flame - not as bright as fiery spritz nor as muted as poppy ...) [emoji848]
> View attachment 3519496



A spy pic! How very cool. We definitely need more of them. [emoji4]


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Ludmilla said:


> A spy pic! How very cool. We definitely need more of them. [emoji4]



More spy pics? Haha, I'm already getting weird looks from my friends when I abandon them suddenly so I can get a better look at another bag someone else is carrying [emoji23][emoji28]


----------



## Louliu71

Regular lily day!!

Blue water

Oak, poppy red, deer brown Lily's

Fake Daria hobo on a lady who should know better [emoji51] and a real one too

Daria black tote??

Oak x2 and camel croc bays

Black Ledbury

John Lewis still had medium deep embossed croc lily and black croc embossed large kite - no new season though

Oxblood ant 

Taupe daria satchel

Midnight Dorset

Mulberry fest [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Large black willow


----------



## Ludmilla

valeriewanxgy said:


> More spy pics? Haha, I'm already getting weird looks from my friends when I abandon them suddenly so I can get a better look at another bag someone else is carrying [emoji23][emoji28]



[emoji23] Can you imagine the looks when I try to take action shots of my bags without them noticing it? They do notice and they think I am mad. [emoji85]



Louliu71 said:


> Regular lily day!!
> 
> Blue water
> 
> Oak, poppy red, deer brown Lily's
> 
> Fake Daria hobo on a lady who should know better [emoji51] and a real one too
> 
> Daria black tote??
> 
> Oak x2 and camel croc bays
> 
> Black Ledbury
> 
> John Lewis still had medium deep embossed croc lily and black croc embossed large kite - no new season though
> 
> Oxblood ant
> 
> Taupe daria satchel
> 
> Midnight Dorset
> 
> Mulberry fest [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Large black willow



Woah! So many Mulbs!


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] Can you imagine the looks when I try to take action shots of my bags without them noticing it? They do notice and they think I am mad. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! So many Mulbs!



Loads of Michael Kors too

Yes, I've struggled to take any of my own when out, would hate to be 'caught' snapping someone else [emoji23]

Somerset shoulder with nickel hardware in B&Q too


----------



## MissDee

Oak regular lily at a wedding in kings Langley yesterday, I followed her as I'm trying to decide between a lily in regular or medium 

And a "valentine" Bayswater clutch with me 

MissDee


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> A spy pic! How very cool. We definitely need more of them. [emoji4]



Perhaps Remainsilly can set her Burberry bear on to sleuthing duties?! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

MissDee said:


> Oak regular lily at a wedding in kings Langley yesterday, I followed her as I'm trying to decide between a lily in regular or medium
> 
> And a "valentine" Bayswater clutch with me
> 
> MissDee



I love this! We're going to be had up for stalkers soon, with my snapping people (I did crop her face/partner!) and your following ladies at weddings! [emoji5]
What do you intend to use your Lily for? I have the regular in croc printed oak and black, and also the patent scribbly floral, and can easily fit purse, phone, sundry bits and bobs etc inside (they hold more than you'd think!)  I believe there's a photo somewhere which shows how much someone can fit in one! The medium Lily is very popular as an everyday bag - I've been tempted on more than one occasion! [emoji848]


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Perhaps Remainsilly can set her Burberry bear on to sleuthing duties?! [emoji6]


He'd be better at it.
My approach is rushing up to restaurant tables, with phone in hand.
Exclaiming, "May I photograph your head? Need to show that great haircut to my stylist. Or I'll get this(wild flapping gestures towards my own head) again. Thanks!"
As people, with mouths full of food, stare wide-eyed & confused.

I'd epic fail at sneaking bag pics.


----------



## MissDee

Mayfly285 said:


> I love this! We're going to be had up for stalkers soon, with my snapping people (I did crop her face/partner!) and your following ladies at weddings! [emoji5]
> What do you intend to use your Lily for? I have the regular in croc printed oak and black, and also the patent scribbly floral, and can easily fit purse, phone, sundry bits and bobs etc inside (they hold more than you'd think!)  I believe there's a photo somewhere which shows how much someone can fit in one! The medium Lily is very popular as an everyday bag - I've been tempted on more than one occasion! [emoji848]



Its a worry isn't it? 

I'm trying not to carry to much but I've got two children and a husband so things always get chucked in my bag!

I've been stalking (more stalking) what's in my bag posts and on YouTube to get an idea. I'd love a deer brown or similar but I also love the black! 

I'd love to see your lovely lily collection can you post a pick? Mostly to make me jel lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Perhaps Remainsilly can set her Burberry bear on to sleuthing duties?! [emoji6]



Yes, the Burberry bear spy talents are definitely required. [emoji3]


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> I love this! We're going to be had up for stalkers soon, with my snapping people (I did crop her face/partner!) and your following ladies at weddings! [emoji5]
> What do you intend to use your Lily for? I have the regular in croc printed oak and black, and also the patent scribbly floral, and can easily fit purse, phone, sundry bits and bobs etc inside (they hold more than you'd think!)  I believe there's a photo somewhere which shows how much someone can fit in one! The medium Lily is very popular as an everyday bag - I've been tempted on more than one occasion! [emoji848]


I am desperate for scribbly floral lily , haven't seen one for ages.


----------



## Mayfly285

MissDee said:


> Its a worry isn't it?
> 
> I'm trying not to carry to much but I've got two children and a husband so things always get chucked in my bag!
> 
> I've been stalking (more stalking) what's in my bag posts and on YouTube to get an idea. I'd love a deer brown or similar but I also love the black!
> 
> I'd love to see your lovely lily collection can you post a pick? Mostly to make me jel lol



The regular Lily probably wouldn't fare well as a "chuck it in" bag; I've certainly only ever carried my own stuff in mine!
I'd like a medium Lily, but I'm a bit unsure about a bigger bag with a chain shoulder strap - I imagine that it would be a tad uncomfortable ... [emoji848] Again, other ladies will be able to help you better here! 
Colourwise, I've always adored the deer brown, but thought it might be too close to my oak girlie. I seem to recall it looks lovely in the medium! 
I'll try to gather my bunch of Lilies for a group photo tomorrow: there's one that I'm not sure I've ever revealed! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> I am desperate for scribbly floral lily , haven't seen one for ages.



I love mine, NY; she peps up any outfit! [emoji7] I bought one online, returned it because I had a Scribbly Floral Bayswater, then bought it in BV, spending ages choosing my favourite arrangement of flowers! I wish I'd bought the scarf and wallet now ... [emoji849]


----------



## Ludmilla

A black Bays with nickle hardware at the station this morning. [emoji4]


----------



## Pessie

Oak Somerset today


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Oak Somerset today



Ooh - which variety of Somerset, Pessie? I'm a big fan of this range! [emoji6]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - which variety of Somerset, Pessie? I'm a big fan of this range! [emoji6]


The hobo


----------



## Louliu71

Black daria hobo..... Checking it at the same hotel as me and mine in the Canaries


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Black daria hobo..... Checking it at the same hotel as me and mine in the Canaries



Have a nice holiday! [emoji8]


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Have a nice holiday! [emoji8]



Thanks Hun!


----------



## 24shaz

I saw a Polly Pushlock Satchel in Aberdeen at the weekend, lovely bag & looked in wonderful condition.


----------



## littleblackbag

Saw a beautiful black new style Bays today. It looks stunning in real life.


----------



## Louliu71

At the end of my hol, a Mitzy tote and oak east west. Lots of real Daria's this week in the trek to work, one hideous fake and also the usual bays and pleasantly surprised to see quite a few more easy wests, fabulous printed oak one last night


----------



## Pessie

Fake large Antony yesterday in horrid leather, the owner glared at me as I clocked it


----------



## Louliu71

Medium Lily's in oxblood and grainy print


----------



## Louliu71

Oops forgot the rare mini Daria satchel, so cute


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> At the end of my hol, a Mitzy tote and oak east west. Lots of real Daria's this week in the trek to work, one hideous fake and also the usual bays and pleasantly surprised to see quite a few more easy wests, fabulous printed oak one last night



Hi dearest Lou! How was your holiday?


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Hi dearest Lou! How was your holiday?



Fab, thanks Luds- hope you are well and I always think of you when out bag spotting [emoji847] I only do it for you really


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Fab, thanks Luds- hope you are well and I always think of you when out bag spotting [emoji847] I only do it for you really



Awww. This is so sweet and kind of you! [emoji173]️ I am always having so much fun reading your bag sighting reports. [emoji4]

I am very happy that your vacation was nice. Now you can do some relaxed Christmas shopping.

Btw. saw a black snake embossed Bays with silver hardware in the shopping window of a local consigner. [emoji3]


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Awww. This is so sweet and kind of you! [emoji173]️ I am always having so much fun reading your bag sighting reports. [emoji4]
> 
> I am very happy that your vacation was nice. Now you can do some relaxed Christmas shopping.
> 
> Btw. saw a black snake embossed Bays with silver hardware in the shopping window of a local consigner. [emoji3]



Christmas shopping.... [emoji41] enjoy!!

A new work colleague has one of these, it's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Christmas shopping.... [emoji41] enjoy!!
> 
> A new work colleague has one of these, it's beautiful [emoji7]



Oh yes, a very beautiful bag! The store was already closed, so I could admire her only through the window - probably for the best. [emoji3]


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes, a very beautiful bag! The store was already closed, so I could admire her only through the window - probably for the best. [emoji3]



Absolutely for the best [emoji51]...... for now


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Absolutely for the best [emoji51]...... for now



Hehehe. I will avoid that store during the next weeks.... [emoji38]


----------



## Louliu71

This week so far

Quite a few bays, ink Daria satchel, summer khaki and black Eliza in that lovely large grain, small oxblood tessie satchel, black tessie tote, black Effie satchel, hideous fake black Daria's, sure there was something else....


----------



## 24shaz

I saw a Black New Bayswater in the wild today! See lots of classic Bays in Aberdeen, but that's the first Coca bag I've seen.


----------



## YellowBuggie

I saw the most beautiful well loved original black Bayswater at the post office today while sending out some Christmas gifts. It was an older Bays, but the owner had definitely lovingly taken care of it over the years. It was my first time seeing one IRL and I was so excited.

I live in the suburbs of south Florida, so that's probably part of why I've never seen one IRL. Seems like everyone around here either has a LV (Neverfull, Speedy, or Alma) or Michael Kors (literally see at least 10 every time I go to the grocery store) but not much else lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

YellowBuggie said:


> I saw the most beautiful well loved original black Bayswater at the post office today while sending out some Christmas gifts. It was an older Bays, but the owner had definitely lovingly taken care of it over the years. It was my first time seeing one IRL and I was so excited.
> 
> I live in the suburbs of south Florida, so that's probably part of why I've never seen one IRL. Seems like everyone around here either has a LV (Neverfull, Speedy, or Alma) or Michael Kors (literally see at least 10 every time I go to the grocery store) but not much else lol.



I know exactly how you feel. I see them in the wild on very few occasions and get totally excited as soon as I see one. [emoji3]


----------



## Louliu71

YellowBuggie said:


> I saw the most beautiful well loved original black Bayswater at the post office today while sending out some Christmas gifts. It was an older Bays, but the owner had definitely lovingly taken care of it over the years. It was my first time seeing one IRL and I was so excited.
> 
> I live in the suburbs of south Florida, so that's probably part of why I've never seen one IRL. Seems like everyone around here either has a LV (Neverfull, Speedy, or Alma) or Michael Kors (literally see at least 10 every time I go to the grocery store) but not much else lol.





Ludmilla said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I see them in the wild on very few occasions and get totally excited as soon as I see one. [emoji3]



For you both [emoji7]

Oxford street and surrounding area

Heritage Bays in many colours including a stunning deep embossed croc print camel

Effie black hobo and oak satchel

Oxblood tessie satchel and hobo

Couple Ant's

Many many many different styles and colours in the New Bond St store [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> For you both [emoji7]
> 
> Oxford street and surrounding area
> 
> Heritage Bays in many colours including a stunning deep embossed croc print camel
> 
> Effie black hobo and oak satchel
> 
> Oxblood tessie satchel and hobo
> 
> Couple Ant's
> 
> Many many many different styles and colours in the New Bond St store [emoji12]



Have to admit that I am quite disappointed with the Christmas market this year. Normally, I get to see some Mulbs in action there (thanks to tourists). This year nothing. [emoji58]
I am going to the really big city on Wednesday. Hopefully, I can report some sightings then. [emoji3]


----------



## cceg

I saw a lady with a Black daria the other day, and I was wearing mine too. We gave each other a little nod!


----------



## cceg

I saw a lady with a Black daria the other day, and I was wearing mine too. We gave each other a little nod!


----------



## Pessie

Saw while shopping today an Alexa camera bag in silky snake, v nice.  Lots of bays, couple of large Antony's, one saggy ink Alexa.  The usual crop of fake Mulberry's and I even saw a fake Hudson!


----------



## Ludmilla

Don't see any Mulbs in wild at the moment. Only Mulb I saw today was my Lexy sitting on my ugly bathroom floor.


----------



## Louliu71

cceg said:


> I saw a lady with a Black daria the other day, and I was wearing mine too. We gave each other a little nod!



Was in London/Surrey?

Kingston today .....Bentalls sale offerings were poor and only 20% off
Surprised to see a full price black NVT buckle bays

I saw a lovely mole grey medium lily, new style small zipped bays....... want it!


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Saw while shopping today an Alexa camera bag in silky snake, v nice.  Lots of bays, couple of large Antony's, one saggy ink Alexa.  The usual crop of fake Mulberry's and I even saw a fake Hudson!



Fake Hudson..... I wouldn't be able to tell!


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Fake Hudson..... I wouldn't be able to tell!


Not convinced it was even leather I'm sure you would've!


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Was in London/Surrey?
> 
> Kingston today .....Bentalls sale offerings were poor and only 20% off
> Surprised to see a full price black NVT buckle bays
> 
> I saw a lovely mole grey medium lily, new style small zipped bays....... want it!


I saw zipped bays today as well.  In clay with the burgundy lining  great size, lovely bag.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Don't see any Mulbs in wild at the moment. Only Mulb I saw today was my Lexy sitting on my ugly bathroom floor.
> 
> View attachment 3560815


Your Lexie looks much nicer than the one I saw today.  I feel sad when I see beaten up, dry old Mulberry's - and want to say Get.Some.Polish.On.It.  But I don't, obviously, I just stare it


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Your Lexie looks much nicer than the one I saw today.  I feel sad when I see beaten up, dry old Mulberry's - and want to say Get.Some.Polish.On.It.  But I don't, obviously, I just stare it


Hehehe. Sharing is probably wiser. Who knows how your advice will be received.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Sharing is probably wiser. Who knows how your advice will be received.


Exactly, I'm not brave


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Your Lexie looks much nicer than the one I saw today.  I feel sad when I see beaten up, dry old Mulberry's - and want to say Get.Some.Polish.On.It.  But I don't, obviously, I just stare it



I pulled a face the last time I saw a beaten up one...... that disgusted look


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Fake Hudson..... I wouldn't be able to tell!


Ha ha! It was prob me


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Ha ha! It was prob me



Lol, so has she had her inaugural outing then? I chickened out with Hayley when I popped to the shops yesterday..... always takes me ages to use my new bags [emoji51] 

HNY!


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, so has she had her inaugural outing then? I chickened out with Hayley when I popped to the shops yesterday..... always takes me ages to use my new bags [emoji51]
> 
> HNY!



Yes! I took her to the pantomime yesterday afternoon. She's was super comfy, better on the shoulder as she's quite bulky and stiff for crossbody wear. Def need to get a small wallet as it will fit so much better. Currently using card case and coin purse. I can't find your mulberry reveal thread , I want to see your kite. 

Having a quiet day today, took my Christmas tree down a couple of days ago so I am all tidy again.....I don't like 'stuff' everywhere. Happy new year , "let's hope it's a good one "


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Yes! I took her to the pantomime yesterday afternoon. She's was super comfy, better on the shoulder as she's quite bulky and stiff for crossbody wear. Def need to get a small wallet as it will fit so much better. Currently using card case and coin purse. I can't find your mulberry reveal thread , I want to see your kite.
> 
> Having a quiet day today, took my Christmas tree down a couple of days ago so I am all tidy again.....I don't like 'stuff' everywhere. Happy new year , "let's hope it's a good one "



Lol, any excuse for a new purse [emoji6] great that you buy and go..... it takes me ages to break a new bag in 

My tree died overnight, will be coming down today


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Ludmilla said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I see them in the wild on very few occasions and get totally excited as soon as I see one. [emoji3]



It's not so common in Germany eh? Occasionally, some ladies will stare at my croc Bays on the bus, and I start worrying if they think that maybe it's real crocodile?! [emoji28]


----------



## Ludmilla

valeriewanxgy said:


> It's not so common in Germany eh? Occasionally, some ladies will stare at my croc Bays on the bus, and I start worrying if they think that maybe it's real crocodile?! [emoji28]


Haha. Yes.


----------



## Louliu71

My love for M has been reinvigorated!!! Surrounded by oxblood on the tube this morning 

Black bays and choc alexa 

Old oxblood Bays, oxblood tessie satchel, oxblood small Willow, Tessie oxblood tote, graphite bays and east west, Rosie changing bag

Large black willow 

New bays in oxblood....... deep rich colour and didn't look too big even though the lady was quite petite!


----------



## Louliu71

Feel like a stalker as I followed her into my office building this morning..... the bag and not the lady!


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Feel like a stalker as I followed her into my office building this morning..... the bag and not the lady!
> 
> View attachment 3565013


Great shot Sherlock!


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Great shot Sherlock!



Lol, it took a few attempts and it just goes to show how popular Mulberry still is [emoji39] ok so I've only seen 2 JC's irl but it's a start


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Feel like a stalker as I followed her into my office building this morning..... the bag and not the lady!
> 
> View attachment 3565013



That's was me!!!

Just kidding . How funny would it be if we were 'papped' and it ended up on here!!


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> That's was me!!!
> 
> Just kidding . How funny would it be if we were 'papped' and it ended up on here!!



Lol, I wonder too if any of us have passed each other

Seriously it was so funny as directly to my right was the Tessie satchel and directly in front of me was the Willow, I think we all kept checking each other's bags out as I was carrying oxblood lily today. That was the northern line and then on the jubilee the Rosie was in front of me and the graphite bays to my left and then I could see the east west or may have been a Ledbury by the door


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> That's was me!!!
> 
> Just kidding . How funny would it be if we were 'papped' and it ended up on here!!





Louliu71 said:


> Lol, I wonder too if any of us have passed each other
> 
> Seriously it was so funny as directly to my right was the Tessie satchel and directly in front of me was the Willow, I think we all kept checking each other's bags out as I was carrying oxblood lily today. That was the northern line and then on the jubilee the Rosie was in front of me and the graphite bays to my left and then I could see the east west or may have been a Ledbury by the door


Ha ha, I was out with oaky bays today, looking particularly scruffy and someone gave it a "look".  It crossed my mind that it might be a tpfer  or failing that it might have been a "what the h*** are you doing with her" look instead  (note to self - time for a haircut)


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Ha ha, I was out with oaky bays today, looking particularly scruffy and someone gave it a "look".  It crossed my mind that it might be a tpfer  or failing that it might have been a "what the h*** are you doing with her" look instead  (note to self - time for a haircut)



I need to use my new choc bays,,still,using me new Chloe....struggling with a wallet though


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Feel like a stalker as I followed her into my office building this morning..... the bag and not the lady!
> View attachment 3565013


Yay! A sneaky spy action shot! Love it!


----------



## harrypaws

Have Bayswater's ever had a zip pocket on the back of the bag? Sorry bit of a newbie - if not just saw a fake Red croc print.
Whilst carry my brand new scarlet bays still in the mulberry shopping bag!


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Ha ha, I was out with oaky bays today, looking particularly scruffy and someone gave it a "look".  It crossed my mind that it might be a tpfer  or failing that it might have been a "what the h*** are you doing with her" look instead  (note to self - time for a haircut)



[emoji23] I had a 'fat' day today and wore a sweatshirt, lily made me feel special though 



NY2005 said:


> I need to use my new choc bays,,still,using me new Chloe....struggling with a wallet though



Excuses excuses [emoji6] yes get choc out



Ludmilla said:


> Yay! A sneaky spy action shot! Love it!



I looked like a crazy woman!!



harrypaws said:


> Have Bayswater's ever had a zip pocket on the back of the bag? Sorry bit of a newbie - if not just saw a fake Red croc print.
> Whilst carry my brand new scarlet bays still in the mulberry shopping bag!



WELCOME!!
I think there was, don't think it was in production for that long and your new bays is stunning!


----------



## Louliu71

I feel like a voyeur!!!!

Maple, black same black Daria I've seen 2 days on the trot, Tessie satchel and black shiny buffalo on a very very quiet commute into work this morning


----------



## Louliu71

Last pic as sure it's an invasion of privacy - first maple out in the wild


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Last pic as sure it's an invasion of privacy - first maple out in the wild
> 
> View attachment 3566526


Yay on invading privacy and thank you so much for being such a diligent spy.  (I totally get that you feel uncomfortable taking pics from strangers - would feel the same way. So, I am really appreciating your effort. )


----------



## Pessie

There's a "wildlife" sightings thread on the hermes forum which is one of my favourite threads!  I think the rule there is - no faces.  Which seems fair to me


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> There's a "wildlife" sightings thread on the hermes forum which is one of my favourite threads!  I think the rule there is - no faces.  Which seems fair to me



I agree; a subtle bag-shot or crop out the face before posting.
I got some very odd looks on the rugby shuttle bus in Richmond, as I tried to "pap" the lady with her gorgeous red Bays! I tried to disguise my actions but my DD shouted out, "Quick mum! Get her while we're at the traffic lights!" [emoji991] Cover well and truly blown ... To quote Notting Hill, "James Bond never has to put up with this sh*t"! [emoji849]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Last pic as sure it's an invasion of privacy - first maple out in the wild
> 
> View attachment 3566526



Lol!!!!  I love the pics


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> I agree; a subtle bag-shot or crop out the face before posting.
> I got some very odd looks on the rugby shuttle bus in Richmond, as I tried to "pap" the lady with her gorgeous red Bays! I tried to disguise my actions but my DD shouted out, "Quick mum! Get her while we're at the traffic lights!" [emoji991] Cover well and truly blown ... To quote Notting Hill, "James Bond never has to put up with this sh*t"! [emoji849]


Hahaha. That story is too funny. 
The Dooney and Bourke subforum has a wildlife thread, also. As I am nosey I love spy pics.


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> I agree; a subtle bag-shot or crop out the face before posting.
> I got some very odd looks on the rugby shuttle bus in Richmond, as I tried to "pap" the lady with her gorgeous red Bays! I tried to disguise my actions but my DD shouted out, "Quick mum! Get her while we're at the traffic lights!" [emoji991] Cover well and truly blown ... To quote Notting Hill, "James Bond never has to put up with this sh*t"! [emoji849]




Love it!!

Not to mention nearly walking into a lamppost [emoji51]


----------



## MonsieurMode

Louliu71 said:


> Feel like a stalker as I followed her into my office building this morning..... the bag and not the lady!
> 
> View attachment 3565013



Love the way this is "styled" with the flap untucked on the middle portion!!!


----------



## Louliu71

Bored printing meeting papers.....black Somerset shoulder, stunning deep embossed oxblood bays, blush bays too


----------



## Skater

I saw someone carrying a small Maple in oak this week - first time I've ever seen one out and about, and it looked really good on her!


----------



## Skater

As opposed to this, just spotted on M.com's 'coming soon' section - it hurts my eyes: http://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/women/coming-soon/maple-black-smooth-calf-with-multicolour-eyelets

(with apologies to any TPFers who like it!)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Skater said:


> As opposed to this, just spotted on M.com's 'coming soon' section - it hurts my eyes: http://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/women/coming-soon/maple-black-smooth-calf-with-multicolour-eyelets
> 
> (with apologies to any TPFers who like it!)



Oh lord  [emoji40] The price too .. [emoji50]


----------



## Louliu71

I saw my first small black croc Chester in the wild this week, quite nice proportions actually


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> As opposed to this, just spotted on M.com's 'coming soon' section - it hurts my eyes: http://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/women/coming-soon/maple-black-smooth-calf-with-multicolour-eyelets
> 
> (with apologies to any TPFers who like it!)



Hey hope you are well..... I've been taken over by aliens and I am being drawn towards JC styles..... in a strange way if I was way out there, uber trendy young 20 something, extrovert, punk or equivalent, I'd actually buy it [emoji51]


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> As opposed to this, just spotted on M.com's 'coming soon' section - it hurts my eyes: http://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/women/coming-soon/maple-black-smooth-calf-with-multicolour-eyelets
> 
> (with apologies to any TPFers who like it!)


----------



## Louliu71

Same new bays in my office, same oxblood bays 3 or 4 times, again in my building 

2 mole  grey med Lily's

Oxblood blossom tote - look so supple and suede lining was lush 

Seeing Daria about again in black and oak

Tessie oxblood satchel

A fair few bays in various colours and leathers 

2 silky snake black bays..... gorgeous!


KNow there were others.....


----------



## Louliu71

That's was it shiny leopard alexa


----------



## YellowBuggie

Skater said:


> As opposed to this, just spotted on M.com's 'coming soon' section - it hurts my eyes: http://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/women/coming-soon/maple-black-smooth-calf-with-multicolour-eyelets
> 
> (with apologies to any TPFers who like it!)



Wow! I can see where that is a divisive combination.


----------



## JuiceBox

The day after I get my cara and think "I've never seen anyone with a  cara" I spot a black quilted one!


----------



## Louliu71

JuiceBox said:


> The day after I get my cara and think "I've never seen anyone with a  cara" I spot a black quilted one!



That's a lovely bag too! I've seen about 5 where I work 

Today I saw a black winged bays with the wings tucked in, printed croc east west in immaculate condition, a not so immaculate oak prinyed croc bays and not much else other than the usual mixture of bays in various colours


----------



## Skater

Regular size Bays buckle in sea blue spotted in London today - it reminded me how lovely sea blue was...


----------



## EmilyPeal

I live in Bath, so many Mulberry bags!


----------



## Louliu71

Oxblood small buckle bays...... looked unloved 

Oak Effie satchel.... again unloved and grubby 

Black croc E/W

Midnight bays [emoji7]

Deer brown bays 

3 oak Daria hobos and a black one 

Black small edie [emoji24]

Fabric edie...... grubby yuk


----------



## Louliu71

I forgot the most hideous man duffle fake cum Daria bag [emoji33]


----------



## Louliu71

Home station a rarely spotted ginger shrunken calf small Suffolk [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Oxblood small buckle bays...... looked unloved
> 
> Oak Effie satchel.... again unloved and grubby
> 
> Black croc E/W
> 
> Midnight bays [emoji7]
> 
> Deer brown bays
> 
> 3 oak Daria hobos and a black one
> 
> Black small edie [emoji24]
> 
> Fabric edie...... grubby yuk


Aww. Poor unloved bags... Are you on the lookout for an Edie again? Those are lovely.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Aww. Poor unloved bags... Are you on the lookout for an Edie again? Those are lovely.



Morning!

I do miss the leather of Edie, but she was too big..... wouldn't say no to a small postman's lock satchel though, but I am really happy with her replacement(s) [emoji16]


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> Oxblood small buckle bays...... looked unloved
> 
> Oak Effie satchel.... again unloved and grubby
> 
> Black croc E/W
> 
> Midnight bays [emoji7]
> 
> Deer brown bays
> 
> 3 oak Daria hobos and a black one
> 
> Black small edie [emoji24]
> 
> Fabric edie...... grubby yuk



Too many sadly neglected bags here ... [emoji45] I'd happily rehome the oxblood small buckle Bays ... [emoji6]


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Too many sadly neglected bags here ... [emoji45] I'd happily rehome the oxblood small buckle Bays ... [emoji6]




Me too!
I wanted to tell her to get a Samorga [emoji16] I think it was soaking wet too, that bag I thought was pretty hardy and the Effie, I wanted to get my lord Sheraton wipes out and give it a good clean [emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Too many sadly neglected bags here ... [emoji45] I'd happily rehome the oxblood small buckle Bays ... [emoji6]





Louliu71 said:


> Me too!
> I wanted to tell her to get a Samorga [emoji16] I think it was soaking wet too, that bag I thought was pretty hardy and the Effie, I wanted to get my lord Sheraton wipes out and give it a good clean [emoji85]


I see tons of abused bags in the streets, too. But, I also got caught by friends trying to secretly rub stains off their bags. Thank God they know my bag habit and exercise patience with me.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> I see tons of abused bags in the streets, too. But, I also got caught by friends trying to secretly rub stains off their bags. Thank God they know my bag habit and exercise patience with me.


Me too, honestly whats the point in not taking care of your bag?!  It drives me nuts when I see trashed leather  but so many people just don't bother.
In contrast today I spotted a lovely oak Mitzy in super condition, it was a gorgeous colour


----------



## harrypaws

Oh dear spotted the worst fake today - i'm not even sure what it was trying to be. I was serving the lady in the shop I work in made me feel very sad but knowing that my lovely oxblood bays was sitting out the back.


----------



## Mayfly285

harrypaws said:


> Oh dear spotted the worst fake today - i'm not even sure what it was trying to be. I was serving the lady in the shop I work in made me feel very sad but knowing that my lovely oxblood bays was sitting out the back.



I spotted one of the worst Bayswater fakes last week I have ever seen. The teenage girl carrying it looked so proud that I was tempted to donate her one of mine, bless her. It reminded me of another teenage girl admiring my Bays on a train last year, admitting that hers was fake, but hoping that she could afford the real thing one day ... I hope they do. It makes it all the more sad when those with the "real thing" don't take a little care with them. 
This one could use a little gel - it looked very dry and was curling at the flaps - but at least it was being used (unlike a fair few of mine!)


----------



## harrypaws

So today went on a little shopping excursion from Brighton into London. So apart from all the lovely Mullberry's in the Mulberry shops I visited I spotted a well worn Oak Bayswater, A green Alexa - medium size I think, a lovely Croc print Oxblood Bayswater, A black bayswater, A black Daria and another Oak Bayswater!


----------



## ksuromax

A couple of weeks ago i saw one Bays in Oxblood carried with the most respect and dignity in the trolley in Carrefour, a guy was looking so serious and the bag was looking so obviously admired...  and his good Lady (i spotted her a bit ahead choosing veggies) was throwing looks at my Alexa...


----------



## 24shaz

So many in Aberdeen at the weekend, it was the first sunny day of the year & that always seems to bring the mulbs out here

From memory - an Oak SBS worn over a crisp white blouse, gorgeous! Two Oak Bays & a black large Ant all in the queue at M&S, New Oxblood Daria Hobo, several Lilys in all shapes & sizes & a smattering of Mitzys (including mine).


----------



## harrypaws

24shaz said:


> So many in Aberdeen at the weekend, it was the first sunny day of the year & that always seems to bring the mulbs out here
> 
> From memory - an Oak SBS worn over a crisp white blouse, gorgeous! Two Oak Bays & a black large Ant all in the queue at M&S, New Oxblood Daria Hobo, several Lilys in all shapes & sizes & a smattering of Mitzys (including mine).


Sunshine in Brighton too seemed to bring out the Mulbs!
2 Black Bays, 1 Oak Anthony medium maybe, 1 black Lilly the biggest size and same size also but in Taupe. Oh and of course me with my Oxblood Bays!


----------



## Louliu71

Been absent for a while but still seeing lots of

New and old Bays, new mainly oak and oxblood

Daria in Oak and black quite a bit which is a nice surprise

Lily in Reg and medium 

Black tillie satchel.... spotted the buckles before the bag 

Few Effie satchels and hobos 

Quite a few tessie satchels and hobos in black and oxblood

Couple Roxys

Postman lock satchel in black and summer khaki 

Large Kites couple of them 

Sure there was other eye candy to report


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Been absent for a while but still seeing lots of
> 
> New and old Bays, new mainly oak and oxblood
> 
> Daria in Oak and black quite a bit which is a nice surprise
> 
> Lily in Reg and medium
> 
> Black tillie satchel.... spotted the buckles before the bag
> 
> Few Effie satchels and hobos
> 
> Quite a few tessie satchels and hobos in black and oxblood
> 
> Couple Roxys
> 
> Postman lock satchel in black and summer khaki
> 
> Large Kites couple of them
> 
> Sure there was other eye candy to report



 That was it!!!! Quite a few Somerset shoulders in black and choc [emoji16]


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> That was it!!!! Quite a few Somerset shoulders in black and choc [emoji16]


I'm starting to see some new styles come through as well, and shopping yesterday saw more mulberry than I've seen in a while.  Saw a Maple, some new bays in various sizes/configs, one of the new zipped messengers (v nice btw), as well as the usual Darias and Antonys, ...and a shedload of LV neverfulls


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> I'm starting to see some new styles come through as well, and shopping yesterday saw more mulberry than I've seen in a while.  Saw a Maple, some new bays in various sizes/configs, one of the new zipped messengers (v nice btw), as well as the usual Darias and Antonys, ...and a shedload of LV neverfulls



Funny you should say that, I'm seeing less LV at the mo, but I can't say for sure what is the most common designer other than M.

I do see an awful lot of longchamp pillage though, everything else I see seems to be anonymous/indistinctive/hybrids etc

Michael Kors still, but not so much, guess that's why they are closing stores


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Funny you should say that, I'm seeing less LV at the mo, but I can't say for sure what is the most common designer other than M.
> 
> I do see an awful lot of longchamp pillage though, everything else I see seems to be anonymous/indistinctive/hybrids etc
> 
> Michael Kors still, but not so much, guess that's why they are closing stores


Hi Lou!  How are you?
Longchamp and LV are still very common around here and I have the impression that I see less Michael Kors. 
Regarding the topic: three weeks ago I saw a  well loved oak Bays.  It was the only Mulb bag so far this year.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Lou!  How are you?
> Longchamp and LV are still very common around here and I have the impression that I see less Michael Kors.
> Regarding the topic: three weeks ago I saw a  well loved oak Bays.  It was the only Mulb bag so far this year.



Hey lovely Luds! Hope you are well, I have a summer cold so feeling sorry for myself [emoji40]

Xx


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Hey lovely Luds! Hope you are well, I have a summer cold so feeling sorry for myself [emoji40]
> 
> Xx


Ah no! Get well soon!


----------



## Foofan

Standing at Kings Cross this evening I've spotted around 15 classic style Bays in chocolate, black, oak, oxblood, ginger, taupe etc. 

Oxblood Anthony gets on my train each day that needs a good feed.

Daria's in all colours seem to be particularly popular at the mo?

See a chocolate Somerset at Starbucks Canary Wharf each morning. Again out of shape, overstuffed and in need of a feed

Occasionally see Roxanne's and the odd Mitzy or Effie.

Quite a lot of beaten up bags spotted (always seem to be Bays that get beaten up - should there not be some kind of vetting process as to whether you deserve one...?!?).

LV Neverfull's really really common.

Never see MK's now, which has been a nice break!!

Ooh and despite owning one myself, never, ever seen a Cara in real life...


----------



## Louliu71

Foofan said:


> Standing at Kings Cross this evening I've spotted around 15 classic style Bays in chocolate, black, oak, oxblood, ginger, taupe etc.
> 
> Oxblood Anthony gets on my train each day that needs a good feed.
> 
> Daria's in all colours seem to be particularly popular at the mo?
> 
> See a chocolate Somerset at Starbucks Canary Wharf each morning. Again out of shape, overstuffed and in need of a feed
> 
> Occasionally see Roxanne's and the odd Mitzy or Effie.
> 
> Quite a lot of beaten up bags spotted (always seem to be Bays that get beaten up - should there not be some kind of vetting process as to whether you deserve one...?!?).
> 
> LV Neverfull's really really common.
> 
> Never see MK's now, which has been a nice break!!
> 
> Ooh and despite owning one myself, never, ever seen a Cara in real life...



I was down by Starbucks today [emoji16]bag not with me though 

Love all of the above and the vetting nit[emoji33], yes agree Darias aplenty at the mo, especially black ones

Seen some lovely Effie satchels and hobos recently

Bays new and old, including a pink small bays new recently 

Medium lily in blue, black and deer brown 

Last night on DLR, first ever sighting of oversized Del Rey, immaculate condition 

Few Somerset's again and tessies 

I saw an orange Hopton a while back and an Abbey

Seen a couple of Cara's in CW


----------



## Ludmilla

A grey Willow with silver hardware. Totall freaked, because I do not see many Mulbs around here.


----------



## ksuromax

Oak Bays yesterday, looked well loved and gorgeously aged 
I had my Effie hobo


----------



## elvisfan4life

Elgin on the pathologist on midsomer murders


----------



## 24shaz

some sightings of the new softie bags at LFW 









						The Best Street Style From London Fashion Week — British Vogue
					

Photographer Phil Oh brings you the best street style from London Fashion Week.




					apple.news


----------



## hoopsie

i saw the sarah harris "ad/pr" photo on her inst account and i love the way she styles the black softie.  just so simply done but very crisp.  not groundbreaking but very striking.

i' saw a small amberly satchel crossbody in oxblood in waitrose today.


----------



## jaskg144

I saw a beautiful black grained leather Bayswater with silver hardware when I was at Tesco the other day and it was stunning... it's got me thinking about buying that exact bag


----------



## Katinahat

I was interviewing today and had to avoid mentioning that two of the candidates must be good as they were carrying Mulberry bags as part of my feedback.


----------



## missydoc

Katinahat said:


> I was interviewing today and had to avoid mentioning that two of the candidates must be good as they were carrying Mulberry bags as part of my feedback.



I think you should've, that is def on the plus side!


----------



## 24shaz

I’m seeing lots of young women carrying regular lilys out and about lately! lovely to see


----------



## 24shaz

So many out in Aberdeen today; a very cute pink small amberley & wonderfully patina‘d small bayswater satchel in oxblood and the standard array of lily and bayswaters


----------

